#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Manel & Soufian

## miss_meryem

Heey Peeps.. Ik ben op een andere site ook met deze verhaal begonnen, en ben heel nieuwschierig of het hier aanslaat.. Ik hoor graag reacties ! Boessa Miss_MeryeM  :ole:  


Hier alvast een stukje.. 

* Manel & Soufian *

Ik werd wakker van de felle zonlicht die op me gezicht scheen. Ik kreunde en ging overeind zitten. Hoelaat zou het zijn ? Ik keek op de klok die op me nachtkastje lag en zag dat het pas half tien was. Pfff half tien wakker worden op een zondag. Ik luisterde aandachtig of ik geluid hoorden, maar het was stil in huis. Iedereen lag nog vast te slapen. Ik sloop voorzichtig uit me bed en opende me slaapkamer deur. De slaapkamer deur van Selma stond op een kiertje open. Voorzichtig liep Manel naar de douche en kleedde zich uit en ging onder de douch staan. Toen ze klaar was bekeek ze zich zelf in de spiegel. Hij gezich was rond en ze had style zwarte haren die nu als natte slierten over haar schouders hingen. Haar ogen die licht bruin waren keken haar met pretogen aan. Vergeleken met haar paar jaar oudere zus Selma, had Selma krullende haren en donker bruine ogen. 
Selma was 21 jaar en was al een half jaar verloofd met onze neef Younnes. Over twee weken zouden houden ze de bruiloft. Selma was al druk bezig met het voorbereiden. Ik trok me badjas aan en liep toen voorzichtig op me tenen naar me slaapkamer en sloot de deur dicht. 
Ik pakte een blauwe coltrui uit me kast en een zwarte broek. Me haren fohnde ik droog. Toen ik daarmee klaar was, deed ik snel nog wat mascara op en bekeek me zelf in de spiegel. Ik zag er goed uit. 
Evenlater liep ik de trap af naar beneden. De waterkoker deed ik aan en smeerde een boterham. Het was best fris in de keuken, maar dat was niet zo gek voor een Decemberdag . Toen de water was gekookt, zette ik Nederlandse thee klaar. Ik hoorde dat Selma kreunend in de gang stond en later de deur van de badkamer hard achter zich sloeg. Ik kreeg opeens een idee. Ik draaide de warme kraan open en wachtte af. " Manellll! Doe die warme kraan uit!!"ik proeste het uit. Selma en ik konden goed met elkaar opschieten, dus ik wist dat ze niet lang boos zou blijven. Ik deed de warme kraan uit en ging weer zitten om van me boterham en thee te genieten.. 

Evenlater hoorde ik haar de trap afkomen. Ze stond voor de deur met natte krullen en badjas. Ze grijnsde : "Mesgoeta, jou pak ik nog wel een keer terug. Maar je hebt me wel goed wakker gemaakt,"Manel lachte. "Ga zitten en eet,"en ik legde een bord en een mok thee voor haar neus. Selma likte over haar lippen en at gulzig haar boterham op. Toen ze klaar was nipte ze van haar mok thee en keek Manel aan. 
"Wat zullen we op een zondagochtend doen? " Manel keek op en trok een wenkbrauw omhoog. "Wat is er te doen op een zondagochtend ?" Selma lachte. "Zullen we gaan winkelen ? "Weer trok Manel haar wenkbrauw omhoog. "Waar wil je gaan winkelen ? "weer lachte Selma". "Wat kan je ook een bijdehandje zijn he. In Amsterdam? Dan neem ik Younnes mee, zodat hij daar ons kan afzetten. " Ik wist dat Selma elke keer een aanleiding zocht om Younnes mee te nemen en ik stemde grinnikend toe. "Oke, dan ga ik me even omkleden,"Ik begon met afruimen en zette NehnaThee klaar voor me ouders, want ik hoorde me moeder al de douche in gaan. Toen ik het klaar had gezet, zette ik het dienblad in de woonkamer. Ondertussen hoorde ik me moeder de trap afkomen. " Sba3g elgeer Manel. Wat goed dat je een keer zelf aan denkt om thee te zetten en niet op mij te wachten!"zei ze plagend. Manel lachte en stak haar tong uit en gaf haar een kus op de wang. "Lekker geslapen mijn kind? Je bent nooit zo vroeg wakker,"Manel liep langs haar moeder heen en riep :"Ik en Selma gaan winkelen, vandaar,"en liep de trap op. 
Toen ik bij de kamer van Selma aankwam zag ik dat ze haar haren los had hangen en een zwart truitje aan had gedaan met daaronder een donkere spijkerbroek. Ze trok haar zwarte jack aan en had lichte make-up op. Want onze moeder wouw niet dat we teveel make-up deden. 
"En ? Hoe zie ik er uit ?"en ze draaide in cirkeltjes rond. " Mooi, Younnes zal je mooi vinden."Selma lachte. "Kom we gaan, Younnes wacht buiten op ons'."We liepen samen de trap af. " Beslama jemma."en we gaven allebei een kus op haar wang. "Maak het niet te laat he!Vanavond gaan we weg!"Selma en ik botste tegen elkaar op. "Waar gaan we naar toe ? "vroegen we tegelijk.  :Confused:  


Dit was de eerste stukje ..! Ik hoop dat jullie het leuk vinden .. !  :ole:

----------


## salua

wwhhhaaaa cool verhaal meid,ga verder pliieesssss  :handbang:   :handbang:   :handbang:   :handbang:   :handbang:   :handbang:

----------


## rooierozen

Mooi begin!!!

bousa

----------


## miss_meryem

Thanx sgatjes, voor jullie twee nog een stukje..  :Wink:  
Ik hoop op meerdere reacties..  :grote grijns:  
Miss_MeryeM *

_"We gaan naar Utrecht,"zei haar moeder en ging op de bank zitten. We liepen de huiskamer in en Selma vroeg: " Wat gaan we in Utrecht doen ? We gaan op familie bezoek. Ik heb daar nog een broer wonen. " Selma en ik keken elkaar verbaasd aan. 'Een oom?"zei Manel niet begrijpend. "Waarom kennen we hem niet?"vroeg Selma direct. 'Dat komt door iets van vroeger. Je vader zag gister toevallig je oom in de moskee en hij nodigde ons uit. Voor verzoening."Selma en Manel lieten dit tot zich doordringen. "Waarover hadden jullie ruzie?"vroeg Selma nieuwschierig. "Dat is iets van het verleden. We gaan geen koeien uit het sloot halen. We worden elke jaar ouder en moeten dus nog van het tijd samen genieten die we hebbe." Ik beet op me onderlip. Dat deed ik altijd wanneer ik nadacht. "Hebben ze kinderen?"Vroeg ik. Moeder knikte. De oudste heet Nabila, die heeft twee kinderen. Dan komt jullie neef Brahim en die is alleen getrouwd en heeft nog geen kinderen. Dan Soufian die woont alleen op zichzelf en een nicht van jullie leeftijd Sara."Selma keek ongelovig naar onze moeder. "Zoveel nichten en neven hebben we en niemand verteld ons hier over! "Selma liep boos de deur uit en we hoorde haar nog zeggen :"Je ziet me niet over hun vloer komen!'Me moeder nam weer een slok van haar thee. "Die draait wel weer bij."zei ze. Ik liep ook naar buiten en sloot de deur achter me dicht. Younnes hield de deur voor ons open en ik stapte in en ging achterin zitten, Selma nam naast hem plaats. Ze praatte over familie uit Utrecht. Mijn gedachte dwaalde af....._ 

_Hou zouden ze zijn? Zouden ze aardig zijn? Waarom heb ik ze nooit leren kennen? Allemaal vragen spookte in me hoofd. Opeens ging me telefoontje in me tasje. Ik pakte gehaast me mobiel en nam op. "Ja hallo met Manel." zei ik . "Heey lieffiej met Saida. Hoe gaat het met je ? "vroeg me vriendin waarmee ik al vanaf vroegs af aan bevriend mee was. "Goed alhamdoellilah met jou ? "zuchte Manel. "Ook goed he, heb je zin om vandaag langs te komen? Huren we een videotje ofzo? Niemand is thuis! Iedereen is naar Belgi."Ik wist dat ze blij was dat haar zus was meegegaan. Ze kon niet zo goed opschieten met haar zus die net zo oud was als Selma. Ze had nog een broer, maar die was al drie jaar getrouwd en had al een kindje. "Meid, ik kan niet. Ben nu net onderweg naar Amsterdam en vanavond ga ik op familiebezoek" Saida zuchtte. "Dan ben ik helemaal alleen thuis"Manel lachtte. "Zonder je zus!"Saida lachte ook aan de ander kant. " Thank God! Ze wouw nog thuis blijven! Maar me moeder had haar overgehaald. Je weet tog! Ze weet dat ze ons met z'n tween niet alleen thuis kan laten."Manel lachtte, want ze wist hoe het er aan toe ging. "Maar dan hang ik op, veel plezier in Amsterdam en 2night. Waar ga je eigenlijk naar toe?"Vroeg Saida. "Naar utrecht, naar een oom van me."Ook Saida reageerde verbaasd. " 
Sinds wanneer heb je daar een oom wonen? Sinds vandaag. Me moeder vertelde het toen net. Maar dat vertel ik je allemaal nog wel, ik ben met Younnes en Selma hier." Saida begreep de sign en vroeg niet meer verder. "Oke meid, veel suc6 en ik spreek je nog wel! "En we namen afscheid en hingen op...._

----------


## m0cr0layD

hey ik volg je verhaal ook op marokk0.nl

ga gauw door.. :grote grijns:

----------


## rooierozen

heel mooi ga gauw verder!!

bousa jihane

----------


## Dounia_17

ga verder  :grote grijns:

----------


## miss_meryem

Thanx MocroLayd.. Ik hoop dat je het mooi vind  :tik:  
En dit is voor jou Rooierozen, MocrLayd en Dounia_17  :ole:  
Hieronder nog een stukje.. !  :Wink:  

_"Selma ik krijg nu echt last van me poten! We lopen nu al drie uurtjes rond joh! Kunnen we niet ergens gaan eten ? "klaagde Manel. Selma keek me aan en knikte. Younnes die alles had gehoord liep op een kleine eetzaakje af. We stonden voor de toonbank toen Younnes ons de menukaart overhandigden. "Wat willen jullie hebben ?'vroeg Younnes vriendelijk. Ik keek snel op de kaart en ik vroeg om een groenteburger met frietjes en Selma bestelde garnalen met salade. Younnes bestelde de eten en Selma zei tegen hem dat we alvast plek gingen zoeken. We vonden een plek achterin waar je ons niet zo goed kon zien. We namen plaats en ik deed me jackje uit. Selma volgde mijn voorbeeld en keek me toen aan. Ik bekeek de restaurant en het was goed verlicht en het zag er gezellig uit. "Ewa, waarom ben je de hele dag zo stil geweest? "zei Selma. Ik keek op en keek haar aan . " Ik weet niet joh, komt misschien allemaal door vanochtend wat jemma zei"Selma knikte. "Laten we daarover ophouden,"Manel trok haar wenkbrauw omhoog. " Waarom zou ik? Ben je dan niet nieuwschierig naar onze neven en nichten, die we nooit hebben gekend?"Selma frunnikte aan een krulletjes die voor haar gezicht hing. " Toevallig niet nee"zei ze bot. "Eh willie, het zijn onze broertjes en zusjes. Je kent ze niet eens, waarom beoordeel je ze meteen?"vroeg Manel fronsend. "Jij kent ze anders ook niet en ik hoef ze toevallig niet te leren kennen","ik wouw er op in gaan, maar ik zag dat Younnes op ons af kwam. Hij legde mijn bord voor me neus en ook de bord van Selma. Selma en Younnes aten hun eten kletsend op, maar ik kreeg bijna niets door me keel. Iets zat me dwars, maar wat wist ik niet. Selma deed al meteen raar als ik over Utrecht begon. Verder wist ik zelf ook niet veel over hun en de ruzie van vroeger. Ik werd er gek van. Vanavond zal ik het gaan zien, of ze echt zo erg zijn dan Selma wel niet dacht. Ik zal haar overtuigen dat het allemaal wel niet meevalt!Ik deed net alsof ik erge honger had, want Selma keek me al vragend aan...._  

_I]Ik stapte de auto uit en liep naar de voordeur. Ik hoorde achter me dat Selma afscheid nam van Younnes. Ik deed de deur open en liep met me jas aan en schoenen de woonkamer binnen. Me ouders zaten voor de buis, aangekleed enal. Ik groette ze beiden met de hand en me moeder stond op. "Jullie zijn precies op tijd. Pak wat jullie nog nodig hebben van boven ofso, of fris je snel nog even op, want we gaan zo!"Manel sprintte naar boven en ging regelrecht naar de douche. Ik deed nog wat mascara op en bekeek me uiterlijk of alles nog wel goed zat. Wat parfum en ik was klaar. Toen ik de trap afliep zag ik dat Selma net de voordeur dicht deed. Ook me moeder zei tegen haar dat als ze nog op wouw frissen ze dat nu kon doen. Selma protesteerde meteen. "Nee jemma, ik had je al gezegd dat ik niet zou gaan!"Me moeder zuchtte diep. " Yarabie help me, waarom heb je me zown moeilijke dochter gegeven!"klaagde ze. Ze keek naar haar man en ze wist dat ze van hem ook geen steun zou krijgen ."Oke je mag thuis blijven. Volgende keer moet je mee of je nou wil of niet!"Selma knikte en liep toen meteen naar boven. Jemma keek me aan en glimlachte. "Mezian, je ziet er goed uit dochter!"Manel knikte trots. " El hadj , we zijn klaar!"Me vader deed de tv uit en stond op en liep alvast naar buiten. "Jemma, ik ben zo terug,"en rende snel naar boven naar Selma's kamer. Bij haar kamer aangekomen zag ik dat ze aan het bellen was. Zeker met Younnes dacht ik bitter. Ze hoorde me volgensmij aankomen want ze keek even op. Ik gooide expres hard de deur van haar slaapkamer dicht. Juist nu ik haar nodig had, liet ze me stikken. Ik rende terug naar beneden, waar jemma geduldig bij de voordeur stond te wachten. We liepen naar de auto en ik stapte achter weer in. Me moeder nam voorin plaats. Ik keek even om naar ons huis en keek naar de lucht. Hier zat ik dan, op weg naar familie die ik niet kenden. Yarabi steun me vandaag en laat me blij naar huis toe gaan. wenste ik en me vader starte de moter en zo reden we weg....._ 

 :Cool:

----------


## rooierozen

Bedankt voor je vervolg, ga gauw verder meid!!

bousa Kbiraaaa

----------


## miss_meryem

Hier nog een stukje ..!  :Wink:  Nogmaals thnx v0or reactie..!

_We zijn er,"Me moeder draaide zich om naar me toe. Ik schrok op en keek naar buiten. Het was al aardig donker geworden. De straat zag er afgelegen uit en de huisjes waren dicht op elkaar gebouwd. Vader parkeerde de auto aan het einde van de straat en me moeder stapte als eerst eruit, toen volgde ik haar en me vader als laatst. Ik volgde me ouders en we stopten evenlater voor een tuintje. Het tuintje zag in het donker heel netjes en verzorgd uit. In het huis brandde licht. "Daar gaan we dan,"hoorde ik jemma zenuwachtig zeggen. Ook zij was de hele dag zenuwachtig geweest. De deur vloog open en in de deuropening stond een vrouwtje van in de vijftig. "Marhaba,"zei ze luid. Me vader kustte op haar voorhoofd en ging naar binnen. Me moeder en me tante omhelsde elkaar innig en kuste elkaar vaak. Ik zag dat me moeder tranen in haar ogen had gekregen en tante ook. Zelf kreeg ik ook een brok in me keel. Ik stond er maar wat sullig en zenuwachtig bij, totdat tante me in de gaten kreeg. "Is dat je dochter Fatima ?"vroeg tante. "Ja Latifa dat is ze, "De ogen van de vrouw werd groter en er verscheen een grote lach rond der mond. " Kom laat me je eens bekijken,"zei Lella Latifa. Ik liep naar der toe en ze keek me in me ogen aan. " Ze lijkt veel op je Fatima. Echt heel veel!"ze omhelsde me en ik rook een geur van Mekka. Tranen schoten in me ogen. " Toen lella Latifa dat zag omhelsde ze me nog een keer. " Alhamdoellilah zijn jullie allemaal gezond!"Opeens merkte ze op dat Selma er niet was. " Waar is Selma?"vroeg ze. Me moeder keek me aan en loog : " Ze had nog wat te doen Latifa, ze kon niet komen"Lella Latifa schudde terleurgesteld. "Jammer , ik had der graag gezien ! Sorry kom toch binnen, ik laat jullie hier in de kou staan! "Manel lachtte. Ik mocht deze mevrouw meteen. Ze was gastvrij en vriendelijk. Ik merkte op dat ze bruin/groene ogen had. Toen we in de gang kwamen trokken we onze schoenen uit en liepen naar de salon. In de woonkamer troffen we twee vrouwen en drie mannen aan. Me nicht Nabila kwam meteen naar me toe met haar twee kinderen en omhelsde me innig. Ook zij had tranen in haar ogen. "Oh, Manel wat ben je mooi geworden"Ik omhelsde haar innig en gaf haar kinderen ook een kusje. Toen gaf ik de schoonzus van nabila een hand en vier kusjes. Zij kwam nogal rustig en sirieus over, maar het leek me wel een aardige mevrouw. Toen groette ik me neef met een hand. Hij zag er nog jong uit. Hij had krulletjes en donkere bruine ogen. Hij was lang en had een snor. De man van Nabila, was waarschijnlijk iets in de dertig en zag er fors uit. Hij had geen snor maar een sikje. Hij was modern gekleed. Toen kwam ik bij me oom. Toen hij me zag stond hij op en omhelsde me. Ook voor hem voelde ik meteen liefde. Ik voelde dat hij aardig en goed mens was. Hij had een grijs baardje en droeg een muts met daar onder een la3hbeja (jurkje voor mannen). "Manel yek? "vroeg hij lachend. "Wah gerri,"zei ik verlegen. Hij omhelsde me ook op zijn beurt en hij vroeg nog een paar vragen naar Selma. Ook ik loog voor haar en zei dat ze wat te doen had. Toen we iedereen gegroet hadden gingen we zitten om bij te komen en kletste we wat bij. Nabila zette thee.. 

Evenlater stelde lella Latifa voor dat de vrouwen naar de keuken gingen om het eten klaar te maken. Ik keek op me gsm en ik had geen gemiste oproepen of een sms. Het was pas half acht! We liepen met z'n alle naar de keuken, toen mij opviel dat Sarah er niet was. " Lella Latifa. Waar is Sarah?"me tante keek naar me op en antwoorde : "Ze werkt nog mijn kind, ze komt over een half uur thuis."Manel knikte. "En Soufian?"Tante glimlachte. "Hij heeft vanmiddag gebeld en zou misschien langskomen, maar hij heeft het de laatste tijd te druk met zijn werk."Manel knikte begrijpend. De vrouwen zaten aan tafel bij te kletsen en Nabila maakte het eten klaar, terwijl haar kinderen in de woonkamer speelde. Ik verveelde me een beetje. De vrouwen praatten over dingen wat me niet echt interseerde. 

Een tijdje later hoorde ik de deurbel gaan...._  

 :zwaai:

----------


## Batata24

GEWELDIG VERHAAL.. GA DOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

----------


## miss_meryem

HeLLow .. Thnx batata24! Dit is voor jou  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  !

_Een tijdje later hoorde ik de deurbel gaan. "Dat zal wel Sarah zijn,"lachtte Lella Latifa. Op de gang hoorde we veel kabaal. Paar minuten later stond ze bij de deuropening. Ze was lang en slank. Haar haren had ze strak in een knotje gedaan. Ze had net als haar moeder groene ogen, dat haar nog mooier maakte dan ze al was. Ze groette me moeder spontaan en vroeg meteen honderde vragen achter elkaar. Ze groette haar schoonzus en haar zus en liep toen naar mij. Ik was wat verlegen en stond op en kuste haar met vier kusjes. Sarah omhelsde me stevig en zei : " Meid, wat ben je moooi! Echt ik heb zo veel verhalen over je gehoord, maar je bent nog mooier dan ze zeggen!"Ik bloosde hevig. Ze knipoogde en trok me aan me armen mee. "Ga je mee naar boven? Ik kan me zo hier niet vertonen,"en ze knipoogde weer. Manel lachte om haar spontaniteit. Ze was heel druk, maar heel leuk meisje op eerste gezicht. Ik volgde haar de trap op...... 

Op haar kamer aangekomen, ging ik op haar bed zitten. Haar kamer was leuk en gezeliig ingericht. De muren waren blauw. Sarah liep naar haar kast en trok er een rok en vest eruit. "Waar heb je Selma gelaten?"vroeg ze en ze draaide zich om naar Manel. Ze schaamde ze niet en kleedde zich om in de bijzijn van Manel. Manel die verlegen was, liep naar haar bureau en keek naar een fotolijst. "Ze had wat te doen, en is thuis gebleven,"Dit was al de tweede keer dat ik loog, dacht ik bitter. Sarah zuchtte: " Jammer, ik had haar ook graag willen ontmoeten!" Manel draaide zich om en ze zag dat ze klaar was. "Komt vast nog wel hoor! We hebben nu tijd zat om elkaar beter te leren kennen!"Sarah lachte. " Zeker! Weet je hoe blij ik ben dat ik jullie nu leer kennen! Ookal hebben we veel tijd in te halen!"Manel lachte bemoedigend, maar diep van binnen vond ze ook heel jammer ...._

----------


## Batata24

suppperrrr.. nog een, nog een, nog een  :Smilie:

----------


## miss_meryem

Hier nog een stukJe..!  :stout:  

_Toen ze naar beneden liepen zagen ze dat het heel rumoerig was geworden in de keuken. Toen we de keuken in liepen zag ik hem tegen de aanrecht staan. Hij had ons als eerst in de gaten. Zijn ogen keken recht in die van mij en het leek net even of ik flauw ging vallen. Die ogen waren zo mooi groen. Het viel op door zijn getinte huid en de warte kleding die hij droeg. Soufian kuste zijn zusje op zijn wang en liep toen naar mij toen. " Zo jongedame, leuk om kennis te maken,"was het enige dat hij zei. Ik ontweek zijn blik en zei verlegen : "Ingelijks"Ik hoorde dat hij moest lachen. " Getiti Fatima? Je dochter is mooier dan je zei. " Manel bloosde. Hadden we het weer over mij gehad .  Ik werd nog roder dan ik was. Sarah lachtte en praatte er snel doorheen. " Moet je niet werken ofzo? Of naar je vriendin ?" Hij had een vriendin, schrok Manel. Ook dat er nog eens bij. Ik viel hier zowat op de grond voor deze jongen en hij had gewoon een vriendin. Ik moest gewoon normaal doen! Waarom deed ik al meteen zo naar n blik? De gsm van Soufian ging over en hij liep naar de gang. Vanuit de keuken hoorde ik hem wat woorden wisselen en even later kwam hij de keuken binnen. "Dames, ik moet ervandoor. Ik heb een afspraak"En gaf iedereen een kus. Mijn hand hield hij langer vast dan nodig was en hij kuste me op me wang. "Leuk om kennis te hebben gemaakt. Kort maar krachtig, volgende keer langer "en hij lachtte nog even naar haar en liep naar de voordeur. Sarah volgde hem en liet hem uit. Tijdje later was ik bijgekomen van zijn woorden en zijn kus op me wang, toen Sarah grijnzend de keuken binnen kwam...... 

Kijk normaal Sarah!"merkte haar moeder op"lachend op. Mijn gsm trilde onder me broek. Toen ik hem pakte zag ik dat ik een smsje had ontvangen. Het was anoniem en toen ik hem opende stond er als volgt in: " Wanneer zie ik je weer? Liefs Soufian. " Me handen trilde van deze sms en ik werd rood. Toen ik naar Sarah keek zag ik dat ze ook naar mij keek met een grijns.Meteen ging er een belletje rinkelen. "Laat haar maar lachen lella Latifa "en ik stak me tong naar haar uit. " Jou pak ik nog terug jongedame"fluisterde ik haar toe. Sarah lachtte luid. "Kom op. Ik laat je de buurt even zien , kunnen we meteen bijkletsen!"En we liepen naar buiten..._

----------


## rooierozen

NOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEERNOG MEER NOG MEER NOG MEER

----------


## Batata24

VERDERRR PLEASE

----------


## miss_meryem

Thnx MoppieSs voor JuLLie reacties..! Deze is voor JuLLie..!
Ik hoop wel op meer reacties..!  :Smilie:  BoeSsaa Mis_MeryeM ..

_Later toen we thuis kwamen, was ik zo kappot. Me ouders hadden het er heel gezellig gehad en ik zelf had me ook wel vermaakt met Sarah. We hadden veel bijgepraat. Me vader deed de voordeur open en we stapte naar binnen. Het was donker in huis. Ik liep rechtstreeks naar boven en zag dat de deur van Selma open stond. Ze lag daar rustig te slapen. Die mevrouw zou ik morgen hoe dan ook overtuigen, want me vader had Sarah's ouders overgehaald dat ze deze week bij ons op bezoek moesten komen. Volgens me ouders wat het nu hun beurt. Ze hadden ingestemd. Sarah had beloofd om mee te komen en Soufian mee te nemen, waar ik heel erg om moest lachen. Ik maakte toch geen kans, dacht ik bij me zelf. Die jongen was zoooo knap en zijn vriendin zal net zo mooi zijn. Kom ik aan met me standaard-Look.  Ik moest om me zelf lachen. Ik begon weer eens onzeker te worden. Dit had ik niet meer meegemaakt sinds met Redouan. Ik kleedde me snel uit en gooide me kleren op een hoop in de hoek van me kamer en ging toen op bed liggen. Ik sloot me ogen en ik dacht terug. Alles flitste voorbij..._

----------


## miss_meryem

Thnx MoppieSs voor JuLLie reacties..! Deze is voor JuLLie..!
Ik hoop wel op meer reacties..!  :Smilie:  BoeSsaa Mis_MeryeM ..

_Later toen we thuis kwamen, was ik zo kappot. Me ouders hadden het er heel gezellig gehad en ik zelf had me ook wel vermaakt met Sarah. We hadden veel bijgepraat. Me vader deed de voordeur open en we stapte naar binnen. Het was donker in huis. Ik liep rechtstreeks naar boven en zag dat de deur van Selma open stond. Ze lag daar rustig te slapen. Die mevrouw zou ik morgen hoe dan ook overtuigen, want me vader had Sarah's ouders overgehaald dat ze deze week bij ons op bezoek moesten komen. Volgens me ouders wat het nu hun beurt. Ze hadden ingestemd. Sarah had beloofd om mee te komen en Soufian mee te nemen, waar ik heel erg om moest lachen. Ik maakte toch geen kans, dacht ik bij me zelf. Die jongen was zoooo knap en zijn vriendin zal net zo mooi zijn. Kom ik aan met me standaard-Look.  Ik moest om me zelf lachen. Ik begon weer eens onzeker te worden. Dit had ik niet meer meegemaakt sinds met Redouan. Ik kleedde me snel uit en gooide me kleren op een hoop in de hoek van me kamer en ging toen op bed liggen. Ik sloot me ogen en ik dacht terug. Alles flitste voorbij..._

----------


## miss_meryem

oeps ..  :gniffel:  twee keer geplaats..  :maf2:   :nerveus:

----------


## Batata24

Geeft niks hoor, ga je gauw verder  :Smilie:

----------


## rooierozen

heel mooi meissie, nu een iets langer vervolg!!

please

----------


## miss_meryem

Thnxx moppieJs..
Dit speciaal voor JuLLie..!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

_n jaar geleden, zat ik op school. Ik deed toen de opleiding voor kinderenopvang. Ik liep indertijds stage bij een kinderdagverblijf. Me ouders waren er op eerste gezicht tegen, want ze vonden het best een eindje voor stage. Maar na vele overhalen mocht ik er toch naar toe. Het was een regenachtige dag geweest en ik was net klaar met me stage toen ik haastig naar de bushalte tegen over de kinderdagverblijf liep. Ik tilde zware boeken en door al het gehaast liet ik me boeken vallen midden op straat en een auto remde hard voor me neus. Een jongen stapte boos de auto uit, maar toen ik opkeek, stond me hart een seconde stil. Deze jongen was 20 jaar, schatte ik hem in. Hij droeg een spijkerbroek en een bruine leren jack. Zijn haren waren donker blond en zijn ogen waren licht bruin die in spleetjes waren gevormd door de regen. Hij vroeg bezorgd of er wat met me was. Ik reageerde boos terug dat er niets was en ruimde in de regen snel alles op. Ik voelde dat hij ook bukte en me wouw helpen. Perongeluk pakte we dezelfde boek en we keken elkaar aan. Ik lachtte en hij moest ook lachen. Zaten we hier gebukt in de regen . "Waar moet je zijn?"schreeuwde hij door de regen heen. Ik voelde de regendruppels al vanaf me gezicht naar me nek druipen. "Bij het station"schreeuwde ik terug. "Kom stap in, dan breng ik je daar naar toe," Manel schrok en keek hem een paar seconde aan. Hij had dat gezien en volgde. "Vertrouw me , ik doe je niets!" Manel lachtte. Ik dacht snel na en nam toch maar de gok. Beter dan hier in de regen staan wachten, dacht ik bij me zelf. Toen ik bij hem instapte, draaide hij de verwarming open en zette Egyptische muziek op. We kletste tussendoor over koetjes en kalfjes en ik kwam er achter dat hij ook een berber was. Wat me helemaal niet verbaasde, ookal was hij best licht voor een Marokkaan. Hij woonde in Marokko in Zaio. Door de regen heen zag ik het station al staan. Hij stopte en keek me aan. "Bedankt voor de rit," zei ik verlegen en ik gaf hem een hand. Hij knikte. "Was geen moeite ," ik wouw uitstappen, maar hij trok me aan me arm terug. " Mag ik je nummer?" ik draaide me geschrokken om en keek hem aan. Deze jongen had wel lef, ik merkte al meteen dat hij direct was. Ik zag dat hij lichtjes bloos. Van binnen moest ik toch wel een beetje lachen. Ik had nog nooit een jongen zien blozen. We wisselden nummers en hij beloofde dat hij me van de week zou opbellen. Die week belde hij me regelmatig op. Toen begon hij vaker bij me stageplek langs te komen om me bij het station af te zetten. We leerde elkaar steeds beter kennen en soms melde ik me ziek en ging ik iets met Redouan leuks doen. We kregen wat en ik merkte dat ik net zoals hem dacht en we hadden eindeloze gesprekken over onze jeugd of over de toekomst samen. Ondertussen leerde ik een vriend van Redouan kennen. Hafid was een grappig jongen die donkergetint en heel mager was. Elke keer wanneer Hafid er was, probeerde ze elkaar te dissen, waar ik heel erg om moest lachen. 

De weken verstreken. Zondagavond checkte ik weer me gsm, maar ik had weer geen gemiste oproep of een smsje van Redouan ontvangen. Wat raar! Normaal belde hij me elke avond of of smste hij me. Ik had zo'n week niets van hem gehoord. Als ik hem belde stond zijn gsm uit. Op een dag kwam ik van me stage en wachtte ik bij de bushalte op de bus. Toen ik Hafid in de verte zag lopen..._  

 :bril:

----------


## rooierozen

EN TOEN?? IS HIJ DOOD??????????????


Bousa kbira Jihane

----------


## Batata24

ga dooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## Akoena

ik heb je verhaal net gelezen, practig ga snel verdr aub....


xxxxx

----------


## miss_meryem

Thnxx voor Jullie reactieSss..!!! Voor alle duidelijkheid..! Dit verhaal is verzonnen!  :wijs:   :blozen:   :Wink:  

Toen ik Hafid in de verte zag lopen. Wat deed hij hier? Hij had hier nooit iets te doen, wist ik. Als hij hier kwam, kwam hij meestal met Redouan. Ik zag dat hij opkeek en me zag. Hij liep naar me toe en we groette elkaar met de hand en vier kusjes en vroegen hoe het met elkaar ging. Ik zag aan zijn gezicht dat er wat met hem was. "Wat is er Hafid ?"vroeg ik rustig. "Er is toch niets ergs aan de hand? "Hafid keek naar de grond en bleef stiL. "Hafid vertel !" Me geduld begon op te raken . Er is toch niets met Redouan?"vroeg ik bezorgd en geschrokken tegelijk. Hafid deed nooit zo raar, normaal maakte hij al vele grappen achterelkaar. Hafid keek me aan en ik las pijn in zijn ogen. "Manel, ik vind het zo erg om je dit te zeggen. Ik snap het ook niet! Maar..."opeens zag ik er woede in zijn ogen komen. "Maar jou vriend,"ik hoorde echt woede in zijn stem. "... Redouan heeft het niet kunnen laten om met een meisje hier uit Nijmegen naar bed te gaan. Gister belde die meisje hem op en ik zat toevallig naast hem en heb alles gehoord. Ze zei dat ze zwanger van hem was. " Na die woorden keek hij me aan. Na die woorden leek het net of me wereld instorte. "Nee hafid, je maakt maar een grapje ,"probeerde ik nog geschrokken en ik voelde al het bloed uit me gezicht trekken. Hij keek weer naar beneden. "Neee, aub laat het een grapje zijn," probeerde ik nog, maar ik zag aan zijn gezicht dat hij geen grapje maakte. Ik knielde huilend neer. "Alsjeblieft laat het een grapje zijn!" zei Manel huilend en smekend tegelijk. Hafid die niet wist wat hij moest doen knielde ook neer en pakte haar schouders en liet haar opstaan. Ik huilde tegen zijn schouders aan en ik voelde dat hij langs me haren streek . "Stil Manel. Dit verdiend hij niet , dat je voor hem gaat huilen ,"fluisterde Hafid. "Maar ik hield van hem, verdomme! We hadden toekomstdromen samen en weet ik het allemaal nog meer! Ik zou met hem trouwen en...," snotterde Manel verdrietig. Nadat ik snotterend hem weer aan keek zag ik dat hij ook bleek was en dat zijn mouw helemaal nat was van het huilen". "Sorry van je mouw,"lachte ik snotterend. "Maakt niet uit joh! Ik ben al blij dat je nu weer een beetje kan lachen,"zei Hafid en er verscheen een glimlach. "Ik snap hem ook echt niet. Wat moet hij van een ander meisje als hij al een pracht van een vriendin heeft", Manel glimlachte. Opeens dacht ik aan de ketting die Redouan aan me had gegeven. Het was een ketting met een hartje erin waar mijn foto en die van hem inzat. "Hafid? Kan je iets voor me doen? "vroeg Manel zachtjes. Hafid knikte. Ik zocht hem onder me jas naar die ketting en rukte hem hard van me nek af. "Hier geef hem dit maar terug! "zei Manel kwaad. " Geef hem het aan hem terug en zeg maar dat hij het aan zijn vriendinnetje kan geven!" Hafid knikte rustig. Ik keek op me gsm en zag dat het al laat begon te worden. " Ik ga ervandoor, en spreek je nog wel! Anders kom ik laat thuis!"zei Manel met dikke ogen en een dikke stem van het huilen. "Moet ik nog met je meelopen tot het station?"vroeg Hafid zachtjes en keek me aan . "Nee. Ik red het wel ,"ik draaide me om en liep naar het station en voelde dat Hafid me nakeek. Hij schudde met zijn hoofd en draaide zich om....

Op het station aangekomen, had ik veel gehuild. Mensen hadden me raar aangekeken, of ontweken me. Netalsof ik niet bestond. Telkens spookte de verschillende gedachtes van hem en het meisje in me hoofd. Ik was niet boos op het meisje maar meer op hem. Hoe had hij me dit aan kunnen doen? Waarom ik, yarabie , vroeg ik mezelf af en dan moest ik weer huilen. Tijdje later toen ik in de tram zat, voelde ik me gsm afgaan en ik zag dat het zijn nummer was. Ik schakelde me gsm meteen uit. Hij kwam toch weer met n of andere smoesje. Toen ik thuis kwam, ging ik meteen op bed liggen. Ik loog tegen me moeder en had gezegd dat ik me niet lekker voelde. Het was ook wel de waarheid. Mijn leven had op dat moment geen zin meer. Het enigste wat ik wilde was dood gaan. Op bed viel ik in diepe slaap...

De week die er daarna volgden had hij me geprobeerd vaak op te bellen. Of ik drukte me gsm telkens uit, of schakelde helemaal uit. Op me stage zag ik vaak in de verte zijn auto staan, maar ik liep dan gewoon door. En Redouan zelf, durfde niet de auto uit te stappen. Later hoorde ik van Hafid, die ik nog op het station tegen was gekomen dat hij voor een tijdje naar Marokko was gegaan. Zeker voor verloving, had ik bitter gedacht. Me weken bracht ik thuis door, voor de televisie. Toen ik het een beetje begon te verwerken, beloofde ik me zelf dat ik niet meer zo snel verliefd zou worden. En als dat wel het geval was, niet meer snel de stappen nemen. Toen me stage klaar was, had ik een nieuwe nummer genomen en had ik nooit meer iets van Redouan gezien of gehoord.. 

Ik schrok op van me wekker die opeens afging. Ik draaide me snel om , bang dat er iemand wakker zou worden en sloeg hard op de wekker. Ik zag dat het al half n in de nacht was. Had ik dan al zo lang gepiekerd. Dit was echt niet normaal meer. Ik moest morgen vroeg op en ik dook nog dieper me dekbed in, hopend om me gedachte aan Redouan weg te halen. Tegen het raam hoorde ik de regendruppels tikken, dat gaf me een rustgevend gevoel. Na een tijdje viel ik dan toch in een diepe slaap......

 :zwaai:

----------


## Batata24

Geweldig vervolg.. Ga gauw door  :Smilie:

----------


## rooierozen

Shoukran voor je vervolg, ga gauw weer verder

groetjes Jihane

----------


## miss_meryem

Thnxxxx! Hier nog een vervolg!!  :knipoog: :P

_De volgende dag had ik me verslapen, wat ik wel had verwacht. Ik kwam pas het derde uur op school. ( rond een uur of twaalf.) Nadat ik op school was, had ik tussen de lesuren geen Saida gezien of gehoord. Waar hing dat meid toch uit?Vroeg ik me af. Meestal liep ze overal wel rond, om leuke boys te checken. Dat meid was echt een jongensgek. Haar Goude regel was dan ook: ' Alleen kijken, maar niet aanraken" Want als ze iemand zo ver had gekregen dat ze hem voor zich zelf had en hem had veroverd met haar charme, haakte ze al snel af. Ze wouw zogenaamd wat meer actie in haar liefdesleven en niet van die ' plakrelatie ', zo noemde ze het. Volgens haar was je dan verplicht elkaar telkens een verantwoording af te leggen, wat best logisch was. Maar zij had daar geen zin in. In de grote pauze, toen ik in de aula van me boterham aan het genieten was, voelde ik opeens twee handen op me ogen. Ik legde me boterham neer en haalde de twee handen van me ogen af. "Ja Saida,"zei ik lachend en Saida nam tegenover me plaats. Ze had een hoge staart in. Ze had een getinte huid met donkerbruine ogen. Haar haren waren gestyld, maar je kon goed zien dat ze van nature kroesh-haren had. Ze deed nooit make-up wat ik heel goed van haar vond, maar je zag geen verschil. Mooi was ze wel ,met of zonder make-up. Ze pakte me boterham en nam een grote hap. "Eh hongernek, zeker je boterham weer thuis vergeten?"zei Manel lachend. Ze pakte uit haar tas een boterhamzak met boterhammen erin en gaf het aan Saida. "Mmm lekker! Ik geef het toe, ik ben schuldig! Ja ik het thuis gelaten en EXPRES nog wel, want ik wist dat je extra lekkere boterhammen voor mij zou klaarmaken,"ze grijnsde breed en at snel en schrokkend door. Manel keek lachend toe. Het was ook een doos he, dacht ze grinnikend. Toen ze klaar was keek ze op. "Kun je weer logisch nadenken meid?"plaagde ik . "Ja man , dank zij jou lekkere wonder boterhammen ,he lieve lieve zus,"en ze stak haar tong uit. Toen we een beetje hadden bijgekletst en gelachen hadden, vroeg ze opeens ernstig : "Vertel over je familiebezoek van gisteravond. Hoe was het??" Ze keek me nieuwschierig aan en ging meer naar voren gebogen zitten. Ik vertelde haar dat me oom en tante best meevielen en heel aardige mensen waren. Over Soufian en wat Sarah me geflikt had. En niet vergeten dat ze deze week zouden komen. nadat ik had verteld, zag ik dat Saida enthousiast begon te worden. Ze wiebelde heen en weer op haar stoel en ze kreeg pretogen. "En en en ?! Wat vond je van Soufian?"grijnsde ze. Ik deed net alsof het me niets deed en antwoorde zo normaal mogelijk : "Gewoon, een normaal jongen,"Saida lachte luid. "Kijk jezelf nu eens Manel!"en ze lachte nog harder en ik zag dat ze zelfs tranen kreeg. Ik begon me een beetje opgelaten te voelen en werd knal rood. Uiteindelijk moest ik ook lachen . "Zie je wel, het is meer dan een gewoon jongen ! Ja tog? Ik heb gelijk"?"zei Saida grijnzend. Manel keek een ander kant op. "Kom op joh. Geef het toe! Ik ken je langer dan vandaag."Manel lachte en keek haar schuin aan. "Okee, je hebt gelijk."gaf ze lachend toe. "Ik wist het! Ik wist het!"lachte Saida. "Maar!"" probeerde ik er boven uit te komen. "Voordat je een feestje bouwt wil ik je nog wat zeggen. Hij heeft een vriendin."Manel deed netalsof ze haar nagels aandachtig bekeek en wachtte op haar reactie. Saida was even stil toen ze zei ; "Ja nou en ? Hoe weet je dat zo zeker?"Manel keek op :"Dat zei Sarah tegen hem. Of hij niet toevallig naar zijn vriendin moest gaan ofzo."en ik gebaarde met me vingers zodat het net op konijnenoren leek. ( Dat wil ze3hma zeggen : tussen haakjes :P ) .. "Je bent ook echt een dombo he, dat zegt toch niets ?"Saida trok een wenkbrauw omhoog. "Hmm, je hebt gelijk. Maar je weet maar nooit,"En ik nam een slok van me cola. " Dan ga je het uitzoeken!"zei ze schuin en met een grote grijns. " Denk er maar over na, maar ik ga naar de les! Ik weet niet wat jij gaat doen. Oja je hebt het druk met denken aan Soufian."en ze stak een tong naar haar uit. Ze stond op en wouw weglopen , tot Manel in actie kwam en haar tas pakte en achter Saida rende naar de les. Denkend aan haar woorden. "Wachtttt op mij!". 

In de daarop volgende lessen kon ik me niet zo goed concenstreren. Me gedachte dwaalde dan weer af naar Soufian. In de lessen, werd er gelukkig geen n vraag of opmerking naar mij gesteld of gericht. Toen de bel ging liep ik naar buiten. Me gsm ging opeens af. Ik zocht hem vlug in me tas en ik toen ik hem gevonden had, was ik weer te laat. Ik zuchtte diep. Dat moest mij weer overkomen dacht ik boos. Ik zag dat ik twee gemiste oproepen had. Anoniem. Wie zou het toch zijn? vroeg ik me af. Ik gooide me gsm weer terug in me tas op een plek, zodat ik hem snel kon vinden als ik weer werd gebeld. Ik liep de plein af en wachtte bij de bushalte op de bus....._ 

*Later aan het einde van de week .. :*  

 :zwaai:

----------


## rooierozen

GA verder

 :nijn:  Bousa Jihane  :nijn:

----------


## Batata24

MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE

----------


## Akoena

ga aub snel verder , please..........................



xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## miss_meryem

*Thnxx vo0r de reacties..! noG een stukje! BoesSa MisS_MeryeM..* 

Later aan het einde van de week : 

"Selmaaaa! Wat moet ik verdomme aan!"klaagde Manel. Ze stond zowat een uur voor de kast en wist nog steeds niet wat ze aan moest. "Ik heb geen kleren meer!" Selma stak lachend haar hoofd bij de deur en lachte hardop. "Manel alsjeblieft!! Geen kleren?! Bekijk jou kast eens! Jou kleren passen er bijna niet meer in , bedoel je! "Manel draaide zich hopeloos om. " Als je nou voortaan je kleren gewoon normaal opgevouwen in de kast legt, dan had je deze probleem niet en sta je daar niet zo verslagen naar je kast te kijken!"Manel rolde met haar ogen en keek Selma beteuterd aan. "Moet jij nodig zeggen! Jij moet er in graven om je kleren bij elkaar te zoeken." Selma lachtte. "Graaf dan maar in me kast, maar zorg ervoor dat je niet door me kleren opgeslokt word. Kijk maar of je iets leuks vind. En owee, als ik ze vies of gescheurd of wat dan ook terug krijg, dan zie ik er graag geld voor terug!" en ze verdween lachend naar beneden. Manel lachtte. Vanmiddag zouden ze komen. Me oom en tante uit Utrecht met Sarah en Soufian. De hele dag was iedereen zenuwachtig door het huis aan het lopen. Moeder bereidde het eten voor vanavond, me vader haalde nog wat in huis wat me moeder hem opdroeg. Selma ruimde of poetste nog snel wat, wat nog nodig was en ik stond hier hopeloos voor me kast. Me te bedenken wat ik aan zou doen. Selma had ik desondanks de vooroordelen die ze eerst had, toch kunnen overtuigen met me ervaringen van een week geleden, om thuis te blijven en kennis met hun te maken. Nadat ik haar alles had verteld. Bijna alles, behalve wat ik voor Soufian begon te voelen. Was ze toch heel nieuwschierig geworden en had ze een beetje spijt van haar gedrag en dat ze niet mee was geweest. Ik liep naar de kamer van Selma en zag dat haar kast netjes was opgeruimd. Wat een liegbeest, dacht Manel. Deed ze zichzelf voor als mevrouw sloddervos, terwijl haar kast van binnen blinkte. Ik pakte een lange zwarte broek met zakken en een colber dat van spijkerstof was gemaakt. Toen ik het aan trok en mezelf in de spiegel bekeek, zag ik dat het perfect zat. Ookal was de broek van onder net iets te lang, maar dat maakte voor mij niet zo veel uit. Me vormen kwamen er precies goed uit, niet te overdreven , maar ook weer niet te bescheiden. Ik liep de douche in en deed me haren in een scheiding en bijelkaar in een knotje. Snel weer mascara en geurtje op en ik was weer Miss Eu. Ik lachte naar mezelf en knipoogde. Zo zou ik Soufian begroeten als hij binnenkwam. Ik lachte me zelf in de spiegel uit. Dat zou echt iets voor Saida zijn. Saida had altijd zulke acties, niet ik. Ik was maar een verlegen, tuttige meisje die onzeker was... ik haalde diep adem. Vanavond zou ik me zelfverzekerd laten overkomen en me onzekerheid verbergen. Dat was me eerste besluit van vandaag. Ik draaide me om en keek nog snel in de spiegel. En liep zenuwachtig naar beneden. Ik was nu al zenuwachtig, wat zou ik er vanavond van bakken.... ? 

De bel ging en Manel rende naar de deur. "Ik maak wel open!"schreeuwde ze snel, voordat er iemand de deur zou openen. Ze ademde nog snel in en trok de deur open. Voor haar neus stond haar oom met naast zich zijn vrouw. We begroetten elkaar en ze lopen naar binnen waar me moeder ze ook begroet in de gang. "Heeeey lekkerdinggg!"schreeuwde Sarah en ze kwam achter haar moeder tevoorschijn. "Heeeey lieffie!"en we omhelsde elkaar blij. "Ik heb hem niet meegenomen,"fluisterde ze snel in me oor. Ik keek haar aan en verborg me terleurstelling. Selma kwam ook de gang opgelopen en ze groette elkaar ook met vier kusjes en een omhelzing, met veel kabaal en vreugde. Me ouders, me oom en tante liepen naar de woonkamer en Selma, Sarah en ik naar de keuken. Ik pakte terleurgesteld en met tegenzin de dienblad uit de kastje en wat glazen en maakte de Nehna schoon, terwijl ik achter mij Selma en Sarah elkaar vragen hoorde stellen, die ik haar ook had gesteld toen ik haar voor het eerst had gezien. Stond ik hier, de hele dag aan het voorbereiden en zenuwen voor niets. Hij was gewoon niet gekomen en de raarste gedachtes kwamen naar boven. Hij zal nu vast bij zijn vriendin zitten , lekker voor de buis, arm om arm mond op ... Opeens hoorde iik Soufian's naam voorbij komen in hun gesprek, doordat ik diep in gedachte was verzonken wist ik niet waar ze het over hadden. Manel spitste haar oren, zodat ze de gesprek bij kon houden, maar ze hadden het al over iets anders. Ik wist het vanaf het begin, hij was gewoon niet gekomen, omdat hij niet hetzelfde had gevoeld toen ik hem in zijn ogen had aangekeken. De vonk was maar van n kant geweest, concluseerde ze. Het was haar neef, maar zo voelde het niet aan. En door die gevoel voel baalde ze steeds meer. Misschien zag hij me wel alleen als een nicht en niet meer. Manel zuchtte en ze zette haar thee op het vuur...

Later in bed dacht ik aan deze dag. Selma , Sarah en ik hadden veel bijgekletst. Over de bruiloft van volgende week van Selma en Younnes. Ze hadden van alles gepland wat ze nog zouden halen en doen. Manel had geprobeerd zich de hele tijd met gedachte bij te houden, maar het had haar maar zelden gelukt. Gelukkig hadden de meiden niets door gehad. Opeens trilde me gsm hard op me nachtkastje. Ik zag dat ik een sms had ontvangen en ik opende hem en las dit : 
.Ik had een smsje ontvangen! Ik opende hem en las dit : " Ik hoop dat ik je niet wakker heb gemaakt, maar Manel, sorry dat ik niet ben gekomen, maar er was iets tussen gekomen! Slaap Lekker ,Liefs Soufian." Het was net een minuutje terug gestuurd! Het was al half twee! Dus hij was ook nog wakker. Zou ik hem terug smsen? Nee, anders zou het raar en hopeloos overkomen, bedacht ik me.
Ik voelde me al een stuk beter na dit smsje, het rare gevoel dat ik had was alleen nog steeds niet weg. Ik stond op en liep voorzichtig naar beneden. Alles was beneden donker en ik deed de licht van de keuken aan en keek in de pan op het fornuis. Er zat nog wat kip in van vanavond die we hadden opgediend. Ik plukte er wat vlees eraf en een kippepootje toen ik Selma de keuken hoorde binnenkomen. Ik draaide me geschrokken om, want ik had haar niet gehoord. 'Hahaha, vreetzak! Kun je ookal niet slapen? "zei Selma zachtjes, bang dat ze dadelijk haar ouders wakker zou maken. Manel knikte en maakte haar mond schoon. Manel ging aan keukentafel zitten terwijl, Selma de waterkoker aan zette en twee koppen klaarzette. Terwijl ze een theezakje uit de kastje pakte en de theekoppen vol schonk met Nederlandse thee. Ze kwam tegenover mij zitten en keek naar haar handen die om haar mok had gesloten. "Ik kan maar niet slapen. Over een week trouw ik Manel."Manel keek haar aan en begon voorzichtig: "Maar Selma. Je bent toch blij?"Selma zuchtte. "Jawel."Manel keek haar scheef aan. "Jawel?"Selma lachtte. "Het zal wel de zenuwen zijn, maar ik voel me raar,"ze zuchtte diep. "Je houd toch van Younnes? "vervolgde Manel zachtjes. "Ja natuuurlijk! Heel veel zelfs."en ik zag dat haar gezicht opklaarde aan de gedachte aan Younnes. "Nou dan! Dan is er toch niets aan de hand? Je gaat trouwen! Dus wees de gelukkigste vrouw op de wereld!"zei Manel en keek haar blij aan. "Je trouwt met een goed jongen die ook heel veel van jou houdt!"Selma lachte verlegen."Maar ik moet deze huis gaan missen, jou en ons ouders."haar gezicht werd weer droevig. "Selma doe niet zo gek! Je trouwt maar je verdwijnt niet uit ons leven! We zullen elkaar vaak zien, ik zal je lastig vallen totdat je me zelf gaat wegsturen! Oke?"Selma lachtte en Manel suste haar lachend toe dat ze wat rustiger aan moest doen. "Ik ben ook een sukkel he?" vroeg ze verlegen. Manel lachtte. "Nee joh, heeft iedereen wel eens he. Je trouwt niet elke dag he ? En Ge zijt ook een mens ha!"Zei Manel op z'n Belgisch. Selma lachtte. "Kom doos, drink snel je thee op en dan gaan we slapen."ze kletste wat af over bezoek van Utrecht en Selma ruimde alles op. Ik liep alvast naar boven en ik hoorde dat ze alles beneden opnieuw controleerde . Manel stapte met een zucht in bed en legde haar dekens net onder haar kin en legde haar arm erover heen. Over een week was het huis vol met mensen en paar dagen er naar zou het een stuk rustiger zijn.
Ik verheugde me er wel op, maar Selma zou daarna weg zijn. Ik draaide me met een zucht op me zij en ik zei boos tegen mezelf dat ik niet moest denken, maar moest gaan slapen. Manel viel een uur later pas in slaap, met in haar achterhoofd Selma...

Die week die er na aanbrak, was echt een chaos-week. Selma was nog zenuwachtiger geworden, dan ze al was en was bijna elke dag weg. Of ze was weer naar de schoonheidssallon geweest of ze had weer iets leuks gehaald voor boven op haar jurk. Sarah belde haar vaak op, om met haar samen te gaan. Me vader had mannen en hun vrouwen van de moskee, midden in de week uitgenodigd voor de echte dag aanbrak en mensen die niet graag naar een zaal wouwden. En na het etentje en die avond, was me vader de volgende dag veel weggeweest. Om mensen persoonlijk uit te nodigen of de nodige dingen te halen voor de henna-dag. Iedereen was druk met het voorbereiden van Selma's feest. Het feest zou er over een week zijn en de eerste paar dagen zou het thuis gevierd worden en de laatste dag zou het in een zaal zijn. Selma en ik waren in die week veel in de stad te vinden of buiten ons stad. Op school kon ik me tot me verbazing heel goed concenstreren en na schooltijd haaste ik me naar huis. Selma was alleen heel erg zenuwachtig geweest en reageerde snel chagerijnig, zelf zou ik een zenuwinzinking hebben, want ik was meer een chaos-mens. Younnes was in deze week ook veel bij ons langs geweest. Hij kwam dan paar minuten binnen en vroeg wat er gedaan moest worden of er nog wat gehaald moest worden en dan gaf me moeder hem wat opdrachten en was hij weer weg. Me tante Fouzia ( moeder van Younnes) kwam voor de henna-dag bij ons en bakte met me tante Latifa en me moeder koekjes. Ik hielp soms mee of snoepte wat van de koekjes. Selma was druk heen en weer en haalde wat in huis voor de koekjes ,wat er nodig voor was. De huiskamer hadden Younnes en zijn jongere broertje Sabir die net zo oud was als mij leeggehaald. Selma ik en Sarah hadden er dekens gelegd waar de mensen op gingen zitten. We bekeken tevreden de huiskamer rond. Er zat maar 1 bank in de huiskamer waar Selma op zou zitten en daarom heen dekens. Younnes en Sabir vertrokken kort daarna naar huis. We gingen vermoeid op de dekens zitten en kletste wat bij. Me moeder kwam met ons tantes naar binnen en Selma stond op en verdween de kamer uit. Terwijl de vrouwen kletsten kwam Selma later binnen met een dienblad met thee en wat lekkers en we gingen gezellig in een kringetje zitten en genoten van ons thee en lekkers. Me ooms kwamen die avond bijelkaar en we aten gezellig in de huiskamer op de grond marmita en genoten van onse eerste echte samenzijn. Later die avond vertrok iedereen en we zouden ze morgen vroeg allemaal weer zien. Die avond sliep ik meteen...

Selma's hennadag brak aan. Ik werd wakker en keek op de klok. Het was zaterdagochtend en pas half tien. Ik strekte me uit en deed de gordijnen open. De zon scheen fel in me gezicht. Wat was het vandaag lekker weer. Ik ruimde tevreden me kamer op en zocht me kleren bijelkaar en liep naar de douche. Vandaag zouden alle vriendinnen van Selma bijeenkomen en familie en kennisen. Ik verheugde me er stiekem op, ik zou alles om me heen vergeten en van deze dagen genieten. Ookal zou ik me zus na dit heel erg missen, maar ze zou alleen van huis gaan en niet uit ons leven bedacht ik me. Nadat Manel had gedoucht liep ze naar de kamer van Selma. Selma lag opgerold te slapen. "Selma Selmaaa!!!!!!"en ik ging op haar bed staan. "Selma , Selmaaa! Gaat trouwennnn lalalalala!"zong Manel pestend. Selma schrok geschrokken wakker en keek me lachend aan. "Ga ga, eh klein kind."Manel lachtte en ging door met springen. "Jaaa sgat. Mag ik nu normaal even wakker worden?" zei ze lachend. Manel stapte vermoeid van haar bed af en kon het niet laten om een bijdehande opmerking te maken. "Je bent wakker lieffie."En ze draaaide zich om ."Ga je wassen, je stinkt."En liep naar beneden. Me moeder was tot mijn verbazing al beneden en ze was thee aan het zetten. "Sba3 elgeer jemma."Me moeder draaide zich om en lachtte. "Je komt precies op tijd! Wil je Selma wakker maken ? Die meid is vandaag het middelpunt en ze ligt gewoon te snurken. "Manel lachtte. "Ik heb der al wakker gemaakt. "zei ze grinnikend. En je wil niet weten hoe, voegde ze in haar gedachte toe...

 :zwaai:

----------


## el_soukayna

ga aub verderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
wollah echt een prachtige verhaal
xxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxx
x
x
 :zwaai:

----------


## Batata24

geweldigg... @ ga gauw verder !!  :Smilie:

----------


## rooierozen

Ga please vandaag nog verder!!!!

----------


## miss_meryem

Hier voor jullie weer een verv0lggg :grote grijns: 

_Na het ontbijt ging kort daarna de bel en me tantes en ooms stonden voor de deur met Sarah en me andere twee nichten die wat ouder was dan Selma. De schoonzussen van Selma. Fatima en Khadija waren vierentwintig en achtentwintig. Ze leken veel op Younnes alleen zij waren iets korter. Younnes ,Sabir en Soufian zouden morgen pas komen. Bij de echte dag. We liepen gezamelijk de woonkamer binnen en thee was al gezet. Selma kwam naar beneden gelopen en toen ze haar tantes en ooms in de woonkamer trof , konden haar tantes het niet laten om de vreugdekreet te schreeuwen. Selma was helemaal rood geworden en lachtte. Ze stond nog in haar pyama en haar tantes keken haar lachend aan. "Eh willie, viezerik."schreeuwde Sarah lachend. "Het is jou trouwdag, loopt ze nog te stinken in haar pyama!"iedereen moest lachen, en Selma werd nog roder. Haar nichten trokken haar mee naar boven en gingen haar omkleden. Ik liep achter ze aan en keek lachend toe, terwijl me tantes en ooms in de woonkamer gingen zitten. Selma werd helemaal onder handen genomen en ik moest er echt om lachen. De meiden kleedden haar om en maakte haar op , ondertussen kletste ze volop doorelkaar. Hier en daar werd er weleens gelachen en ze konden het niet laten om haar de huwelijksnacht meer in te printen. Selma bloosde en praatte veel mee. Ik zag dat ze er meer zin had gekregen. 

Nadat ze klaar waren kwam me moeder binnen. " Hayhay."en ze zwaaide met haar handen in de lucht. " Wil je je zo gaan vertonen beneden, Selma?"Iedereen lachtte. Ze riep me tantes naar boven en wij werden naar beneden. Selma werd gewassen door me moeder en me tantes en later kreeg ze witte kleren. Ze kreeg ook een doek over der heen zodat de mensen haar gezicht niet konden zien. 

Ze ging op de bank zitten en de huiskamer stroomde vol met mensen. Selma werd veel bekeken en de mensen kletste veel en lachte. Me familie was een keer helemaal compleet dacht ik tevreden. Het deed me goed om ze zo vrolijk bijelkaar te zien. Ik zelf had een eenzijdige licht blauwe jurk aangetrokken met een zilvere riempje. Me haren had ik opgestoken. Het was heel benauwd in de woonkamer geworden en ik deed de raampje open. Er werd geen muziek gedraaid, want de dames wouwden graag met elkaar kunnen kletsen en niet met luidsprekers hoeven schreeuwen omelkaar te kunnen verstaan. Selma was stil en zat er ook stil bij. Het was ook haar opdracht om stil te zitten. Ik ging naast der op de bank zitten en ik hoorde haar onder de doek zeggen: "Ik stik hier Manel! Help me!"ik liep weg en kwam terug met een waaier. Me tante stond op en nam het van me over. Ik liep naar de gang, toen er aan de deur werd gebeld. Saida kwam binen met haar ouders en haar zus. Ik groette ze en Saida feliciteerde me. De avond was heel gezellig. Selma's handen en voeten werden onder handen genomen door een mevrouw die goed in versieren van henna was. Er werd gegeten en gelachen en ik vermaakte me het meest met Sarah. Ze vertelde me vele verhalen die ze had meegemaakt in Utrecht en in haar jeugd. Vriendinnen waren druk met Selma bezig en praatte veel met der. De een waaide wat wind over der gezicht met de waaier en de ander nam het weer later over. Haar gezicht bleef bedekt. Me oma had de hele avond trots toegekeken en ik zag weleens tranen in der ogen. Het was voor haar ook leuk, dat ze dit nog heeft kunnen meemaken. De moeder van me vader was al lange tijd geleden gestorven en heeft dit niet mee kunnen maken, dacht ik bedroefd. En als ik aan de bruiloft van me zelf moest denken, was ik echt bang dat me enige oma het niet mee zou kunnen maken, terwijl dat mijn droom is. Mensen gingen laat naar huis en onze familiekring bleef slapen, ook Saida bleef slapen. De vriendinnen van Selma bleven ook en zo was de huiskamer al aardig vol. We kletste tot savonds laat en lachte tot we erbij neer vielen. Selma zelf lag al snel op de grond te slapen. De meiden bleven nog in hun pyama op hun slaapzakken zitten en praatte over de jongens en wat ze allemaal wel niet voor blunders hadden meegemaakt. De wat oudere mensen zaten in kringen elkaar verhalen te vertellen of sliepen al. Ik zelf had vreselijke slaap, maar probeerde wakker te blijven. Ik had me haren hoog in een knot gedaan en had me pyama aan, waar ik heel blij om was. Toen ik de jurk uit had gedaan, voelde het meer als een verlossing. Ik keek toe hoe de vrouwen en meisjes druk aan het kletsen was. Ik ging er bij liggen en luisterde naar Sarah die een verhaal aan Fatima en Khadija vertellen over een blunder die ze had meegemaakt bij een jongen, maar nu wel mee bevriend was geraakt. Ik lachtte. Sarah was echt een sgat van een meid. Als je der leerde kennen voor het eerst moest je der wel een leuke meid vinden. Ze was spontaan mooi en lief. Me ogen voelde zwaar aan en ik deed ze dicht. Terwijl ik de stemmen steeds verder weg hoorde viel in diepe slaap....

Ik rende en rende in een donkere straat........._  

 :slik!:

----------


## Batata24

perfect.. ga door ga door ga doo r

----------


## rooierozen

Goeie morgenallemaaall!!!!! heel mooi geschreven!!

ga door

----------


## miss_meryem

_Ik rende en rende in een donkere straat. Ik zag hem daar staan tegen de muur en ik stopte. Hij keek naar de grond en had zijn handen in zijn broekzak zitten."Soufian wat is er ?"vroeg ik bezorgd. Ik rilde van de kou, want ik stond daar in me pyama. Het interseerde me niet hoe ik er uit zag, maar wilde weten wat er met hem was. Hij keek me niet aan. "Soufian! Kijk me aan!"beviel ik hem . Maar hij bleef naar de grond staren. Toen hij opkeek zag ik dat zijn groene ogen ijskoud waren. ik schrok en deinsde een stap naar achteren. "Soufian?"vroeg Manel dit keer zachtjes, maar hij reageerde er niet op en keek haar nog steeds ijskoud aan. Opeen zag ik iemand van een ander kant opdoemen. Die gene kwam steeds dichter en dichter bij lopen. Iets in me zei dat ik die gene goed kende. Die gene kwam steeds dichterbij en ik kreeg het kouder. "Aub kom niet dichterbij,"maar steeds kwam die gene dichterbij. "Soufian help me,"riep ik benauwd. Ik was voor iets bang, maar wat wist ik niet. Maar Soufian keek me nog steeds koud aan. "Nee! Blijf daar! Ik wil niet dat je dichterbij komt!"schreeuwde ik, en ik zag bijna die gezicht voor me neus, toen ik in de verte me naam hoorde."Manel! Manel! Word wakker!"schreeuwde iemand. Ik schrok overeind wakker en keek in de ogen van Saida. "Meisje wat is er met je? Je zweet helemaal?"ik keek om heen en wist opeens waar ik was. Iedereen sliep nog en Saida lag half over me heen. Ze sloeg haar armen om me heen en toen ik rustig was geworden ging ze terug in haar slaapzak zitten en keek me bezorgd aan. Manel zuchtte en voelde langs haar voorhoofd. "Niets er is niets. Het was maar een droom."Manel stond op en liep naar boven en rechtstreeks naar de douche. Saida schudde verward haar gezicht en stond ook op. Terwijl ze de rest wakker maakte, bekeek Manel zichzelf in de spiegel. Ze was bleek geworden en langs haar hoofd gleden zweetdruppels. Het was een erge droom geweest. Die persoon zag ze nog steeds voor zich, behalve zijn gezicht. Wie was het geweest? Vroeg ik me af. Als Saida me niet wakker had gemaakt wist ik wie het was geweest, dacht ik terleurgesteld. Ik waste me gezicht en liep toen naar beneden. De meiden en vrouwen werden al voorzichtig wakker en ik zag dat het pas half negen was....

Die ochtend had iedereen rustig ontbeten en Selma was goed uitgeslapen. We aten en kletste veel. Na het eten ruimde iedereen af en me tantes maakte alvast de groentes schoon in de keuken en maakte vlees en kippen klaar zodat ze dadelijk meteen naar de zaal konden, om te worden gekookt en later opgediend te worden. Later in de middag aten we nog wat gebakken vleesjes met friet. Na het eten ruimde iedereen weer af. neggafa kwam een tijdje later binnen en kletste wat met Selma af. De meiden kleedde zich alvast aan. Ik trok een tweedelige witte jurk aan met een zilvere riem die ik uit Marokko had gehaald. Me ogen had ik met een oogpotloodje en wat witte oogschaduw bewerkt. Ik deed nog wat lipglose op. Ons haren werden door de neggafa gedaan. Nadat onze haren klaar waren, stonden we allemaal in de gang te wachten. Daarna moest ik helpen met het schouwen van pannen, brood en fruit naar het busje die me vader bereed. Me vader nam dan alles over en zette in het busje. Overal in de buurt zag ik dat er mensen naar buiten kwamen en nieuwschierig naar ons keken. Hoe we gekleed waren en wat er aan de hand was. Sarah had het muziek aan gedaan dus overal in de buurt hoorde je muziek galmen. Selma zat boven op haar kamer met neggafa en werd opgemaakt en aangekleed. Nadat alles naar de auto was geschouwt, kwam er meer vrouwen binnen. Kennisen, familie en vrienden. Vrouwen zaten op de grond of in de gang te wachten. Het was propvol in huis , dus al snel werd het benauwd. Me vader gaf het signtje dat iedereen naar het zaal kon vertrekken. Me moeder stuurde me naar Selma om haar te halen. Ik kwam haar kamer binnen en ik schrok. "Wat ben je moooi Selma!!"schreeuwde Manel ongelovig, Selma had haar bruidsjurk aan. Later zou ze paar keer worden omgekleed en dan weer haar bruidsjurk dragen voor afsluiting. Ze was mooi opgemaakt. Haar krullen had ze opgestoken zitten, dat haar gezicht slanker en mooier maakte. De jurk paste haar precies. Het had halve mouwen, maar ze droeg lange handschoenen en om haar taille zat een band met kraaltjes erop, dat veel weg had van diamantjes. Selma lachtte trots. Manel keek naar neggafa en die zette nog alles recht wat nog recht te maken viel. "We moeten gaan meid!"Selma knikte en we liepen naar de gang. Buiten waren de mannen gekomen met hun wagens en de vrienden van Younnes waren er ook . Hier en daar werd er met hun auto gepronkt. Ik pakte snel me jeleba uit de kamer van Selma en trok hem aan. Toen Selma de trap afliep met haar neggafa achter haar die haar jurk van achter vast hield, werd er hard de vreugdekreet geschreeuwd en iedereen zong met volle borst Slaaatoeslaa(8). Toen we de trap af liepen, liep iedereen mee schreeuwend naar buiten. Vlak voor de deur stond een witte limousine geparkeerd. Younnes kwam als eerst naar me vader en hij omhelsde hem en toen liep hij naar me moeder en me moeder fluisterde iets in zijn oor. Me tante Fouzia kuste Selma en zei iets tegen der waarop Selma iets terug zei. Me oom kuste haar op der voorhoofd. Sabir die de chaffeur zou zijn opende de deur en liet Younnes en Selma in stappen met behulp van de neggafa. Sabir stapte voorin terwijl de neggafa naast hem in stapte. Ik keek om me heen, nergens was er een Soufian te bekennen zag ik terleurstellend. Me moeder gebaarde van ver weg naar me dat ik bij haar in moest stappen, maar ik wees dat ik bij Saida ging zitten. Later toen iedereen in zijn auto zat reden we toeterend de straat uit....

Later in de zaal aangekomen stapte iedereen uit en iedereen zong weer met volle borst de vreugdelied en hier en daar werd er de vreugdekreet geschreeuwd. Me moeder zag ik vaak mee doen en vaak ook een traan weg halen. Van binnen was ik bedroefd en blij tegelijk. Blij voor Selma dat ze met haar droomjongen zou trouwen , maar droevig omdat ik haar niet meer in huis zou zien en dat ik niet meer zo maar naar haar toe kon lopen om haar af te kraken of juist bij haar me hart uit te storten. Ik zou niet meer zo snel zomaar haar kleren pakken of met haar weg kunnen gaan. Me liefde voor me zus was groter dan ooit en het gemis was er nu al. De limisoune stopte voor de zaal en Sabir stapte als eerst uit. Ik bekeek hem stiekem, hij was best breed en had een zwarte pak aan met een witte roosje in zijn borstzak. Zijn haren waren best lang. Een matje en hij droeg een sikje. Hij was mooi en dat wist hij zelf ook goed, want hij liep met volke zelfvertrouwen om de auto heen. Hij wist dat hij bekeken werd door vele meisjes , die probeerde bij hem op te vallen. Ik moest van binnen lachen. Selma stapte als eerst uit met behulp van neggafa terwijl Fatima alles opnam en Khadija de foto's nam. Younnes stapte er daarna uit en zo liepen ze daarna hand in hand de zaal in. 

Iedereen bleef maar zingen totdat we in de zaal waren aangekomen. Younnes en Selma en de neggafa liepen rechtstreeks naar de stoelen die er waren klaargezet. Het waren grote stoelen die van goud waren gemaakt. ( Niet echt natuurlijk). Ze gingen zitten en ik zag dat Sabir de camera van Fatima had overgenomen. De muziek gonsde hard door de zaal, die door de band werd gedraaid die er gehuurd was. De zaal was groot en was arabisch ingericht. Ik zag dat Younnes veel geld erin had gestoken. Younnes had voor het geld gezorgd, terwijl Selma alles bestelde of huurde. Er zaten grote tafels, waar de ouderen alvast waren gaan zitten. Ik liep naar buiten en hielp me tante Fouzia, me moeder en me vader met het schouwen van de etenswaren. Later kwam Sabir erbij staan. Ik zag dat hij naar me lachtte : "Je ziet er mooi uit, Manel. Wit staat je goed."Manel lachtte verlegen terug. "Dank je. Jij ziet er ook mooi uit hoor!"Sabir lachtte en ontblootte zijn witte tanden die recht zaten. Toen we alles hadden geschouwd reden de mannen en Younnes met zijn vrienden weg naar een andere zaal die er was verhuurd. Mannen en vrouwen zaten gescheiden , zoals dat was afgesproken. Me tantes en me moeder bereidde in de keuken voor het eten voor , terwijl in de zaal veel gedanst werd en iedereen elkaar veel bekeek. Ze keken naar Selma alsof ze een stuk vlees was. Zo ging dat altijd. Vrouwen gingnen naar bruiloften en trokken hun beste jurken aan en droegen alle sieraden die ze in huis hadden. Om te showen en elkaar te proberen te overtreffen. Ik keek naar Selma en ik zag dat Selma ook naar mij keek en stijfjes lachtte. Ik zag dat ze gelukkig was. neggafa liep naar haar toe en zei iets tegen der. Ze stond op en ze liepen de zaal uit, om om te kleden. Sarah, Khadija, Fatima en ik werden geroepen om de thee rond te brengen in de zaal met wat borden met koek erop. Toen we bij iedereen langs waren geweest, gingen we ook nog langs bij de jongeren die in een kamer ampart zaten, waren ze lekker hun zelf konden zijn en waar het gezelliger was dan bij de mannen in een ander zaal. Daar werd er toch alleen maar over politiek gepraat. Iedereen genoot van zijn thee en koek en ik keek tevreden om me heen. Ik ging bij de jongeren meiden zitten van mij leeftijd, die verloofd waren of nog single was. Iedereen bekeek elkaar wat ze aan hadden of droegen en hier en daar werd er flink geroddeld. Op de dansvloer danste volop meisjes op de maat van het muziek en Sarah danste er ook tussen. Ze was mooi gekleed. Ze had een zwarte jurk aan dat met rood was versierd. Haar ogen kwamen er fel en mooi eruit te zien. Haar haren had ze net als ons opgestoken zitten. Ze lachtte en terwijl ze danste praatte ze ook met meisjes. Manel lachtte en zuchtte diep. Opeens hoorde ze achter haar twee vrouwen roddelen. "Soufian is een mooi jongen ja. Hij heeft vele meisjes achter hem aan."hoorde ze de ene vrouw zeggen. "Ja maar ik dacht al dat hij iemand op het oog had?"zei het andere vrouw tegen de ander. "Volgens mij is hij al verloofd?"zei het andere vrouw. Manel's hart stond een minuut stil. Verloofd het zal toch niet waar zijn? Alsjeblieft laat het niet waar zijn, dacht Manel geschrokken. Dit mag me niet weer overkomen!Ik stond verwarrend op en trok me jurk een stuk omhoog. De vrouwen achter mij keken me verveeld aan, omdat ik hun gesprek had onderbroken. Het boeide me niet en liep weg de zaal uit. Ik moest frisse lucht hebben! Me voeten knelde door de hakken die ik droeg, maar ik trok me er niets van aan. Toen ik buiten was ging ik om de hoek staan met me rug tegen de muur. Ik pakte me gsm uit me tasje om te kijken of ik een gemiste oproep had of een smsje. Niets, zag ik tot me terleurstelling. Wat had ik dan ook wel niet verwacht? Dat Soufian me zou bellen of smsen? Mischien was dit wel el mekteb. Dat we niet voor elkaar gemaakt waren, ik ging er meer in geloven. Want zoals het nu ging, ging het dan ook echt waardeloos. Ik gooide me gsm boos terug in me tasje en keek zuchtend naar de lucht. Het was een heldere nacht en er hingen veel sterren in de lucht. Doordat Manel geconcentreerd naar de lucht keek en diep in gedachte verzonken was, merkte ze niet op dat er iemand naast der was komen staan.....

  voor jullie zinna's !  B0eSsa _

----------


## Batata24

oooohhhh.. waarom stop je nou? Ga doororrr.... geweldig verhaal  :Smilie:

----------


## rooierozen

HEEEEEL MOOIIII

GA GAUW VERDER

----------


## miss_meryem

Het was een heldere nacht en er hingen veel sterren in de lucht. Doordat Manel geconcentreerd naar de lucht keek en diep in gedachte verzonken was, merkte ze niet op dat er iemand naast der was komen staan. Ik schrok op van zijn stem : "Mooie lucht he? "Ik keek schuin naar hem op. Sabir stond ook met zijn rug tegen de muur geleund met zijn handen diep in zijn zakken. Desondanks dat het heel koud was had hij zijn jasje beetje open staan. Ik zelf bevroor wat. Ik keek weer terug naar de lucht. "Zeg dat wel,"en zuchtte diep. 
Het was even stil toen Sabir vroeg :"Ewa ManeL? Wat doe je hier alleen buiten ?"Manel zuchtte weer en keek hem aan. "Beetje allemaal bijkomen van de drukte van binnen en de afgelopen dagen,"Sabir knikte begrijpend. "Tjah, ik begrijp je volkomen. Het is tenslotte niet alleen jou zus die vandaag trouwt he?"Manel lachtte. Hij keek haar met zijn diepbruine ogen geamuseerd aan en Manel stopte meteen met lachen en er verscheen een lichte blos op der wang. 
Ik keek naar de lucht en we waren weer een tijdje stil. 
Sabir en ik kende elkaar van vroegs af aan. Doordat we maar 2 jaar verschilde speelde we vroeger veel samen, we maakte ruzie en vochten samen waarna we daarna vaak samen weer huilde en goed maakte. Naarmate we wat ouder werden, werd de afstand tussen ons ook groter. Ookal zagen we elkaar regelmatig, dan hadden we maar een kort gesprekje, omdat er dan altijd wel iemand bij ons was. Ik hoorde geritsel naast me en schrok op, ik zag dat hij zijn siggarettenpakje uit zijn zakken haalde en een siggaret op zijn mooie mondgevormde lippen deed. Ik staarde naar hem en Sabir merkte dat en hij grijnsde breed. Manel sloeg beschaamd haar ogen neer. Hij deed zijn siggaretje aan en kneep zijn ogen in spleetjes ter bescherming voor de rook en keek haar zo aan. Wat was ik ook stom! beet ik me zelf toe. Maar hij zag er ook onuitstaanbaar uit. Hij viel op en dat wist hij zelf ook, want hij keek haar met volle zelfvertrouwen aan. Hij wouw zijn pakje terug doen, toen hij het open deed en naar mij toe boog. :" Moet je? "Ik trok me wenkbrauw omhoog. Ik zag dat hij het meende. "Dit meen je toch niet?"Sabir verroerde zich niet. "Volgensmij wel hoor. Anders vroeg ik het je niet?"Zei Sabir hard, het had me hard geraakt. Manel schrok lichtjes en ze voelde de boosheid naar boven komen. "Vraag je je zusjes ook als je zelf rookt of ze een siggaretje willen?"Ik zag dat ik hem ook geraakt had, want zijn ogen werden even groot en later koud. "Ik dacht dat je.. "Manel werd nu echt boos, dit was de toppunt voor mij. "Je dacht zeker dat ik net als de rest was he ? Omdat je me geen hoofddoek of wat dan ook ziet dragen , hoeft niet te betekenen dat ik niet de waarden en normen van de Islam weet. En NEE ik hoef die troep niet!"Zei Manel boos en draaide zich om en wouw weglopen toen ze een hand op der bovenarm voelde. Hij draaide me naar zich toe. "Manel, doe normaal! Ik had het niet moeten vragen dat weet ik,"Manel keek hem aan en zijn ogen verzachtte zich. Ze stond heel dicht bij hem. Ik zag dat hij zijn siggaretje had weggegooid. Ik keek naar het siggaretje op de grond en ik probeerde me niet op de geur van zijn parfum te concenstreren en zijn lichaam die dicht bij me stond, maar me hart ging er alleen maar harder bonken. Wat gebeurt er met me? Waarom reageer ik zo op hem ? Ik stapte een stap naar achteren en ik voelde dat Sabir zuchtte. "Manel, kijk me eens aan,"En hij stapte een stap naar me toe en hief met zijn wijsvinger me kin op. Ik keek hem aan en zijn ogen waren niet bruin zag ik, maar zwart. Het leek net of ik in zijn ogen zou verdrinken. "Sorry. Oke? Vergeet wat ik heb gevraagd en gezegd."Manel lachtte verlegen en sloeg haar ogen neer. "Oke het is al goed! Ik overdrijf ook wel een beetje,"zei ze zachtjes, Sabir lachtte opgelucht en sloeg een arm om me heen. Door zijn snelle reactie, deinsde ik per ongeluk naar achteren. Sabir lachtte en haalde ze zijn arm van me af. "Ik bijt niet hoor nichtje! "Manel lachtte beschaamd. "Ik ben jou grote nicht! Niet nichtJEdus respect voor mij!"en ik stompte lichtjes in zijn buik. Hij krimpte even in en lachtte. "Oke nichtje!"en hij wouw net naar me toe stappen, totdat we allebei opschrikte van Sarah'stem. "Uhh ik wil jullie niet storen, maar Manel . Vrouwen vragen binnen naar je."Manel keek over Sabir's schouder en liep toen naar haar toe. "Oke Sarah , ik loop meteen met je mee!"Ik draaide me om en zei gedag. Sabir zei gedag terug en lachtte naar me. Hij zei ook gedag tegen Sarah en ik zag dat Sarah bloosde. Die had het ook al te pakken zo te zien, dacht ik bij me eigen. Het was niet eens zo gek! We draaiden ons om en liepen de zaal binnen. 

Sabir keek haar na, en schudde verwarrend met zijn hoofd. Dit kon niet waar zijn! Ik werd verliefd op me bloedeigen nichtje, Manel! Waarom gebeurde me dat nou? dacht Sabir verwarrend en hij haalde weer zijn pakje tevoorschijn ..........

 :Confused:

----------


## el_soukayna

doooooooooooooooooooorgaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan AUB
heeeeeeeeeel mooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii verhaaaaaaaaaaaaaal

boussa kbira soukayna 
xxxxxxxxxxxx  :zwaai:

----------


## rooierozen

EWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ZIEDDDDDDDDDDDDLIEEEEEEEE

BOUSA jihane

----------


## miss_meryem

_Toen ik binnen kwam, bleek ik dat ik mee moest helpen met borden vol eten te schouwen. Nadat alles werd gelegd en iedereen aan het eten was begonnen, gingen ik en me nichtjes ergens bij zitten en aten mee. Me moeder en me tantes aten wat in de keuken. Selma was van te voren gaan omkleden en ze zou nu ook met de negafa aan het eten zijn. Toen iedereen klaar was, ruimde ik met me nichtjes alles op terwijl me moeder en me tantes iedereen hand liet wassen. Toen alles klaar was en de thee werd klaar gezet, maakte sommige mensen aanstalte om naar huis te gaan. Met vele overhalen hield me moeder ze toch hier. Want ze wouw dat ze nog taart zouden eten. Ik keek op me mobiel en zag dat het al half 2 was. We moesten nog de taart snijden en Selma moest nog met Younnes naar hun flatje gaan, voor hun huwelijksnacht. Hun huwelijksnacht zou vast nog worden uitgesteld dacht ik vermoeiend. Ik begon in me benen te voelen hoe moe ik wel niet was en ik verlangde heel erg naar me bedje. De gedachte aan me bed werd me al te veel. Toen iedereen van hun thee genoot en nog volop kletste zag ik tot me verbazing dat meisjes nog met vol energie danste op de dansvloer. Sarah zag ik er ook tussen dansen. Ik zag dat ze er erg van genoot. Me nichten zaten en praatte met wat meiden. Ik zelf stond langs de kant met me rug tegen een muurtje de zaal te bekijken. 
Opeens kwamen vrouwen zingend de zaal binnen met Selma en Younnes en de negafa achter hun. Iedereen stond op om hun te bekijken terwijl ze lachend binnen kwamen. Toen ze bij hun plaats aan kwamen liepen ze naar het midden van de dansvloer, terwijl de meisjes een kring vormde om hun heen. Een echte bruidsmuziek werd er op gezet terwijl de meisjes en de vrouwen in hun handen klapten en Selma en Younnes rondjes draaiden , hand in hand. Ik keek lachend toe en klapte hard mee! Selma keek verlegen naar Younnes en Younnes keek haar ook verlegen aan. Manel moest van binnen lachen. Ze waren zowat van jongs af aan onafscheidelijk geweest en nu deden ze alsof ze elkaar voor het eerst zagen. Toen ze uitgedanst waren liepen ze naar hun plaats toe en begonnen met het snijden van de taart. Van elke move en stap die ze maakte maakte vrouwen foto's om bij hun verzameling toe te voegen. Meisjes bleven uitbundig op het dansvloer dansen. Toen kwam het melk en de dadel aan bod. Ondertussen deelde me moeder iedereen in de zaal ook iedereen een glaasje melk en dadel uit. En wat eieren. Dat was een traditie die keer op keer werd uitgevoerd. Ik zelf nam met moeite een slok van de melk, in de hoop dat ik ook een goeie man zou krijgen. Zelf geloofde ik er niet in, maar ik nam het onzekere van het onzekere. De zaaldeur vloog open en een stoet van jongens kwamen binnen. Sabir zag ik er ook tussen lopen. Hij zag me meteen staan en knipoogde naar me. Ik lachte even naar hem en draaide me met me gezicht weer naar Selma. De meisjes die de jongens in de gaten hadden en die nog zaten stonden meteen op om te gaan dansen. De jongens liepen naar Younnes toe en groette hem met de hand. Het was echt leuk om te zien. Toen gingen ze om Selma en Younnes heen staan en mensen maakte foto's. Het was zo leuk om te zien. Mooie jongens in de mooiste pakken die om de bruidspaar heen stonden. Sabir viel het meest op. Hij zag er echt op zijn Italiaans uit. Meisjes fluisterde en giegelde naar elkaar en probeerde zoveel mogelijk oogcontact te maken. Ik zelf ging weer aan de kant staan en keek rustig toe. Na het foto's maken zag ik dat de jongens de dansvloer op gingen en met de meisjes begonnen te dansen. Sabir danste grijnzend met meisjes en ik zag dat Sarah steeds dichter in zijn buurt kwam te staan. Toen ze voor hem stond ging ze zo dicht bij hem staan en fluisterde iets in zijn oor. Een steek van Jaloezie brandde van binnen. Niet raar denken, het zijn je nicht en neef, herhaalde Manel vaak in haar hoofd. Sabir lachte en fluisterde iets terug waardoor Sarah verlegen lachte. Manel keek een ander kant op. Ik wilde niet toe kijken hoe hij werd versierd en hij zich liet versieren door meisjes. Ik voelde dat ik boos was. Vooral als ik terug dacht aan de avond te voren, hoe Sabir tegen me had gedaan. Hij had anders tegen me gedaan dan anders. Me gevoel en me ogen hadden me dat verteld, hoe hij naar me had gekeken en hoe hij zijn excuses had aangeboden toen hij me had beledigd. Vooral op het laatste moment toen Sarah me kwam halen. Hoe dicht hij bij me had gestaan en hoe zijn ogen donkererder waren geworden. Muziek was gestopt en ander muziek werd er gedraaid. De meeste meiden gingen zitten om bij te komen of om naar de wc te gaan. Sarah bleef op de dansvloer, maar ik zag dat Sabir afhaakte. Hij liep me richting op, maar ik durfde niet naar hem te kijken. Ik voelde dat hij naast me kwam staan. "Ik ben kappot,"schreeuwde hij in me oor. Ik lachte nep naar hem en wouw niet laten zien dat ik boos was, want zelf wist ik dat ik geen recht op had om dat te zijn en zei zo scheinheilig mogelijk : "Tjah al die meiden die je moe maken he,"Sabir grijnsde. "Ewa ja, ze zijn gek op me."Manel knikte lachend. ( met kiespijn ) .Hij kwam dichter bij me staan en fluisterde in me oor. "Ik zou alleen willen dat een meisje die nu naast me staat gek op me was. Dat de rest gek op me is interseerde me niets."Manel schrok van zijn woorden en keek hem aan. Zijn ogen waren donker geworden en om zijn mond hing er een speelse lachtje. Weer zag ik dat hij het had gemeend. "Manel je moet op de foto,"ik schrok op en Sarah gebaarde naar me. Ik hoorde dat Sabir ook terleurstellend zuchtte door de tweede onderbreking. Zelf was ik van binnen lichtjes opgelucht dat Sarah ons had onderbroken,want ik zou niet geweten hebben wat ik hier op had moeten antwoorden. Toen ik met Sarah mee liep , schrok ik en bleef een secondje stil staan. Ik dacht even dat ik in twee koude groene ogen had gekeken. Ik keek snel goed rond, maar ik zag nergens Soufian. Had ik het me nou verbeeld en had ik Soufian gezien? Maar nergens was Soufian te bekennen naar mijn terleurstelling. Ik liep het trapje op en ging naast Selma staan. Ze pakte me hand vast en lachte naar me. We maakte wat foto's en ik gaf haar een kus op der wang. "Hou je goed zussiej! "Selma knikte en ik zag dat ze tranen begon te krijgen. Ik groette Younnes en liep daarna het trapje af. Ik zag dat me moeder en me tante huilde van geluk. Allebei hadden ze hun kind weggegeven en ze huilde nu van geluk. Me tantes droom en die van me moeder was uitgekomen. Van vroegs af aan had ze gehoopt dat er iemand van ons met een van haar zonen zou trouwen en nu was het uitgekomen. Sabir stond nog steeds met zijn rug tegen het muurtje en keek me aan. Ik probeerde zijn blik te ontwijken en liep toen naar achteren en ging bij Khadija staan. Sarah zag ik tot me verbazing weer bij Sabir staan en kletste uitbundig met hem. Niemand had hun in de gaten. Ik knarstande. Sarah had het echt te pakken! Merkte ik. En Sabir deed leuk mee, ergerde ik me....._  

B0essa MeryeM !

----------


## rooierozen

I LOVE YOURE STORY!!!!! BABY

----------


## lady_marmelade

Hey. 
Mooi verhaal, ik heb het direct gelezen, ik kon ni stoppen  :zozo:  

Ga gauw weer verder! 

Dada  :zwaai:  

PS: is het waargebeurd?

----------


## SaMmIeJ

Woooww Had ik dit Maaar  :koppel:  ., Ga snel verder,, Je hebt er weer een nieuwe FAN bij.,!! Dikke kus Samraaa

----------


## m0cr0layD

_zied ga gauw do0r schat.. 

top !

xxx van m0i.._

----------


## miss_meryem

*thnxxx lieffieJs! Hier nog een vervolg voor Jullie!!! xXx MeryeM*  

_Toen ik binnen kwam, bleek ik dat ik mee moest helpen met borden vol eten schouwen. Nadat alles werd gelegd en iedereen aan het eten was begonnen, gingen me nichtjes en ik ergens bij zitten en aten mee. Me moeder en me tantes aten wat in de keuken. Selma was van te voren gaan omkleden en ze zou nu ook met de neggafa aan het eten zijn. Toen iedereen klaar was, ruimde ik met me nichtjes alles op terwijl me moeder en me tantes iedereen hand liet wassen. Toen alles klaar was en de thee werd klaar gezet, maakte sommige mensen aanstalte om naar huis te gaan. Met vele overhalen hield me moeder ze toch hier. Want ze wouw dat ze nog taart zouden eten. Ik keek op me mobiel en zag dat het al half 2 was. We moesten nog de taart snijden en Selma moest nog met Younnes naar hun flatje gaan, voor hun huwelijksnacht. Hun huwelijksnacht zou vast nog worden uitgesteld dacht ik vermoeiend. Ik begon in me benen te voelen hoe moe ik wel niet was en ik verlangde heel erg naar me bedje. De gedachte aan me bed werd me al te veel en ik probeerde aan iets anders te denken. Toen iedereen van hun thee genoot en nog volop kletste zag ik tot me verbazing dat meisjes nog met vol energie danste op de dansvloer. Sarah zag ik er ook tussen dansen. Ik zag dat ze er erg van genoot. Me nichten zaten en praatte met wat meiden. Ik zelf stond langs de kant met me rug tegen een muurtje de zaal te bekijken. 
Opeens kwamen vrouwen zingend de zaal binnen met Selma en Younnes en de neggafa achter hun. Iedereen stond op om hun te bekijken terwijl ze lachend binnen kwamen. Toen ze bij hun plaats aan kwamen liepen ze naar het midden van de dansvloer, terwijl de meisjes een kring vormde om hun heen. Een echte bruidsmuziek werd er op gezet terwijl de meisjes en de vrouwen in hun handen klapten en Selma en Younnes rondjes draaiden , hand in hand. Ik keek lachend toe en klapte hard mee! Selma keek verlegen naar Younnes en Younnes keek haar ook verlegen aan. Manel moest van binnen lachen. Ze waren zowat van jongs af aan onafscheidelijk geweest en nu deden ze alsof ze elkaar voor het eerst zagen. Toen ze uitgedanst waren liepen ze naar hun plaats toe en begonnen met het snijden van de taart. Van elke move en stap die ze maakte maakte vrouwen foto's om bij hun verzameling toe te voegen. Meisjes bleven uitbundig op het dansvloer dansen. Toen kwam het melk en de dadel aan bod. Ondertussen deelde me moeder iedereen in de zaal ook iedereen een glaasje melk en dadel uit. En wat eieren. Dat was een traditie die keer op keer werd uitgevoerd. Ik zelf nam met moeite een slok van de melk, in de hoop dat ik ook een goeie man zou krijgen. Zelf geloofde ik er niet in, maar ik nam het onzekere van het onzekere. De zaaldeur vloog open en een stoet van jongens kwamen binnen. Sabir zag ik er ook tussen lopen. Hij zag me meteen staan en knipoogde naar me. Ik lachte even naar hem en draaide me met me gezicht weer naar Selma. De meisjes die de jongens in de gaten hadden en die nog zaten stonden meteen op om te gaan dansen. De jongens liepen naar Younnes toe en groette hem met de hand. Het was echt leuk om te zien. Toen gingen ze om Selma en Younnes heen staan en mensen maakte foto's. Het was zo leuk om te zien. Mooie jongens in de mooiste pakken die om de bruidspaar heen stonden. Sabir viel het meest op. Hij zag er echt op zijn Italiaans uit. Meisjes fluisterde en giegelde naar elkaar en probeerde zoveel mogelijk oogcontact te maken. Ik zelf ging weer aan de kant staan en keek rustig toe. Na het foto's maken zag ik dat de jongens de dansvloer op gingen en met de meisjes begonnen te dansen. Sabir danste grijnzend met meisjes en ik zag dat Sarah steeds dichter in zijn buurt kwam te staan. Diep van binnen, voelde ik me er niet lekker bij. Sarah was me nichtje dan wel, zo goed kende ik haar natuurlijk niet. Maar de gedachte dat ze me neef zou kunnen versieren maakte me lichtjes jarloers en kwaad tegelijk. Toen ze voor hem stond ging ze zo dicht bij hem staan en fluisterde iets in zijn oor. Een steek van Jaloezie brandde van binnen. Niet raar denken, het zijn je nicht en neef, herhaalde Manel vaak in haar hoofd. Sabir lachte en fluisterde iets terug waardoor Sarah verlegen lachte. Manel keek een ander kant op. Ik wilde niet toe kijken hoe hij werd versierd en hij zich liet versieren door meisjes. Ik voelde dat ik boos was. Vooral als ik terug dacht aan de avond te voren, hoe Sabir tegen me had gedaan. Hij had anders tegen me gedaan dan anders. Me gevoel en me ogen hadden me dat verteld, hoe hij naar me had gekeken en hoe hij zijn excuses had aangeboden toen hij me had beledigd. Vooral op het laatste moment toen Sarah me kwam halen. Hoe dicht hij bij me had gestaan en hoe zijn ogen donkererder waren geworden. Muziek was gestopt en ander muziek werd er gedraaid. De meeste meiden gingen zitten om bij te komen of om naar de wc te gaan. Sarah bleef op de dansvloer, maar ik zag dat Sabir afhaakte. Hij liep me richting op, maar ik durfde niet naar hem te kijken. Ik voelde dat hij naast me kwam staan. "Ik ben kappot,"schreeuwde hij in me oor. Ik lachte nep naar hem en wouw niet laten zien dat ik boos was, want zelf wist ik dat ik geen recht op had om dat te zijn en zei zo scheinheilig mogelijk : "Tjah al die meiden die je moe maken he,"Sabir grijnsde. "Ewa ja, ze zijn gek op me."Manel knikte lachend. ( met kiespijn ) .Hij kwam dichter bij me staan en fluisterde in me oor. "Ik zou alleen willen dat een meisje die nu naast me staat gek op me was. Dat de rest gek op me is interseerde me niets."Manel schrok van zijn woorden en keek hem aan. Zijn ogen waren donker geworden en om zijn mond hing er een speelse lachtje. Weer zag ik dat hij het had gemeend. "Manel je moet op de foto,"ik schrok op en Sarah gebaarde naar me. Ik hoorde dat Sabir ook terleurstellend zuchtte door de tweede onderbreking. Zelf was ik van binnen lichtjes opgelucht dat Sarah ons had onderbroken,want ik zou niet geweten hebben wat ik hier op had moeten antwoorden. Toen ik met Sarah mee liep , schrok ik en bleef een secondje stil staan. Ik dacht even dat ik in twee koude groene ogen had gekeken. Ik keek snel goed rond, maar ik zag nergens Soufian. Had ik het me nou verbeeld en had ik Soufian gezien? Maar nergens was Soufian te bekennen naar mijn terleurstelling. Ik liep het trapje op en ging naast Selma staan. Ze pakte me hand vast en lachte naar me. We maakte wat foto's en ik gaf haar een kus op der wang. "Hou je goed zussiej! "Selma knikte en ik zag dat ze tranen begon te krijgen. Ik groette Younnes en liep daarna snel het trapje af. Ik zag dat me moeder en me tante huilde van geluk. Allebei hadden ze hun kind weggegeven en ze huilde nu van geluk. Me tantes droom en die van me moeder was uitgekomen. Van vroegs af aan had ze gehoopt dat er iemand van ons met een van haar zonen zou trouwen en nu was het uitgekomen. Sabir stond nog steeds met zijn rug tegen het muurtje en keek me aan. Ik probeerde zijn blik te ontwijken en liep toen naar achteren en ging bij Khadija staan. Sarah zag ik tot me verbazing weer bij Sabir staan en kletste uitbundig met hem. Niemand had hun in de gaten. Ik knarstande. Sarah had het echt te pakken! Merkte ik. En Sabir deed leuk mee, ergerde ik me.....

Een tijdje later liepen Sarah en Younnes de zaal uit en reden met de auto weg die Younnes had gehuurd naar zijn flatje. De meiden in de zaal bleven nog door dansen en vrouwen kletste en lachte wat af, tot me verbazing. Veel mensen waren vertrokken en de meeste mensen zouden met ons mee komen om te slapen die van ver waren gekomen. Sabir had zich met zijn vrienden in de gang gevestigd en heel veel meiden waren ook in de gang te vinden. Sarah was tot me ergenis ook nergens te vinden. Ze zou vast ook ergens in de gang aan het hangen zijn, dacht ik jarloers, maar ik vermande me snel en schreeuwde in me hoofd tegen me zelf dat ik niet zo raar moest doen. Me nichten zaten in de hoek van de zaal en keken vermoeid in het rond. Me tantes en moeder hadden zich ook in de zaal gevestigd. Het muziek stond nog even hard aan, terwijl het al half drie was. De zaal zou om vier uur sluiten. De ijskoude groene ogen was nog steeds niet uit me hoofd. Ik zuchtte diep en vermoeiend en liep toen op me slippers die ik toen maar had aangedaan omdat me andere schoenen te erg hadden gekneld nieuwschierig naar de gang. In de gang aangekomen zaten hier en daar wat meisjes met jongens te kletsen. Van mij leeftijd en wat jongeren. Kindjes speelde nog heel normaal en druk met elkaar alsof het midden in de dag was. Marokkanen he , dacht ik bij me eigen en lachtte zachtjes. Ik keek rond en ik zag dat Saida met wat meisjes praatte. Ik ging er bij staan en ze lachte naar me. "Ewa zinna, je zus is nu weg he!"Manel lachtte. Saida lachte en omhelsde haar. "Je komt vanavond wel bij me slapen he?"vroeg Manel zachtjes. Saida lachtte en zei :"Tuurlijk je bent niet van me af darling! "Manel lachtte opgelucht. "Ik dacht al ", Saida kneep zachtjes in me schouder. Ik hoorde dat Saida daarna nog wat met meisjes praatte en ik zei dat ik even buiten frisse neus ging halen. Buiten aangekomen, zag ik dat er wat jongens en meisjes buiten stonden. Manel rolde met haar ogen. De meisjes en jongens van tegenwoordig dacht ik bij me eigen. Ik moest toch wel een beetje lachen. Ik begon net me moeder te lijken met de opmerkingen. Ik zelf was ook niet bepaald braaf, ik was alleen nooit verder geweest met een jongen dan een kusje op de mond. En dat vond ik van me zelf al heel wat in deze tijd! Ik liep naar de hoek, waar ik de avond te voren had gestaan met Sabir. Van een afstand hoorde ik al gegiegel en wat gelach. Ik liep dichterbij en liep de hoek om , totdat ik met een schrik stil stond............_

----------


## lady_marmelade

Ga gauw verder

het is een spannend stukje

 :blauwe kus:

----------


## miss_meryem

_Me hart stond paar seconden stil. Nee aub laat me ogen het vergist hebben, dacht ik wanhopig. Yarabie aub, smeekte ik van binnen. Ik zag dat Sabir met zijn rug tegen het muurtje stond en Sarah dicht tegen hem aan stond. Naar mijn idee te dicht bij! Ze had haar hoofd gebogen. Ik zag dat ze met haar gezicht heel dichtbij zijn gezicht had. Ik liep dichter naar hun toe om te kijken of me ogen zich hadden vergist en ik zag wat ik al had verwacht. Ze waren elkaar innig aan het zoenen. Al het bloed verdween uit me gezicht en me onderlip trilde. Me hart ging razend te keer en verdriet en boosheid kwam naar boven. Tranen welde in me op. Wat had ik dan ook verwacht dacht ik verdrietig en boos tegelijk? Had ik dan nooit geluk? Waarom had hij me laten zien dat hij intresse in me had gezien? Ik voelde me opgelaten en bedrogen tegelijk maar ook heel stom, stom dat ik er weer in getrapt was. Ik zag dat ze allebei op schrokken en me aankeken. Sabir's ogen werden groot en ook bij hem trok al het bloed weg, Sarah deed heel normaal, want ze had niets in de gaten. Ze lachtte naar mij met een grote grijns en knipoogde naar me, haar ogen vertelde dat het haar was gelukt om Sabir te versieren. Ik vemande me en ik had me al vrij snel weer normaal kunnen gedragen. Ik antwoorde zo koel mogelijk :"Sorry dat ik jullie stoor, ik zal jullie verder rest wel even alleen laten."Sarah lachtte dankbaar naar me, maar ik draaide me al om. "Manel! Wacht!"hoorde ik Sabir roepen. Sabir maakt zich ruw van Sarah los. Sarah zei iets tegen hem en ik had hem verder rest niet meer gehoord, want ik was verblind en doof de zaal weer binnen gerend. Saida had me raar aangekeken, maar ik had opeens geen zin meer in dit. Ik liep de zaal binnen en liep rechtstreeks naar me moeder. "Jemma, ik wil naar huis!"fluisterde ik in haar oor. Me moeder knikte begrijpend. "Ik zal er wel voor zorgen dat Khadija je naar huis kan brengen, dan kan Saida meteen met je mee als ze wil, dan komen we wel later aan oke ?"Manel lachtte opgelucht en knikte. Me moeder keek me schuin aan en aaide over me wang "Wat is er kind van me, je bent bleek"Manel knikte."Ik ben moe en voel me niet lekker," loog ik en me moeder knikte begrijpend. Ze riep Khadija bij zich en die knikte dat ze het ook goed vond. Saida werd gehaald en Saida ik en Khadija liepen de zaal uit naar de auto op de parkeerplaats. Ik keek niet meer achterom , bang dat me ogen weer iets zou zien dat het niet kon verdragen........

De hele rit hadden Saida en Khadija vol enthosiasme over het bruiloft zitten praten. Ik zat achterin en keek verdoofd naar buiten. Ik had me deze avond anders voor gesteld. Ik zou Soufian zien en dan zou ik wel zien hoe het verder zou zijn gelopen, maar nee.. Sabir had aan die gedachte moeten verstoren en had me hart op hol laten slaan. Ik was Sabir anders gaan zien en ik had gedacht dat hij dat ook had gedaan. Maar nee, hij had lopen kussen met Sarah. Me nicht, me schattige lieve mooie nicht. Sarah had me blij en met rode wangen aangekeken toen Sabir me met grote geschrokken ogenhad aangekeken. Ik zuchtte diep en probeerde ook naar het gesprek van Saida en Khadija te luisteren. Toen we bij me huis aankwamen haalde ik trillend de huissleutels uit me tasje en opende de deur. Het huis was leeg en ik deed de ganglicht aan. We liepen naar de huiskamer en ik deed daar ook de licht aan. We besloten dat we eerst ons maar zouden omkleden en alle beddegoed zouden klaarzetten, voordat de andere gasten zouden komen. Nadat we ons hadden omgekleed en beddengoed hadden klaargezet. Nestelde Saida, Khadija en ik ons in me kamer en zette me kleine tvtje aan. Terwijl ik op me bed lag te kijken, zaten Khadija en Saida druk te kletsen op hun slaapzakken. Ik luisterde niet maar zapte driftig door. Ik ging wat meer ondergezakt liggen en sloot me ogen. Me spieren voelde zwaar aan en later viel ik in een diepe slaap..._ 

 :zwaai:

----------


## miss_remix

ga verder :grote grijns:

----------


## rooierozen

ga verder!!

----------


## miss_meryem

_De volgende dag was het al weer maandag. De bezoekers die van ver waren gekomen waren na het ontbijt naar huis toe vertrokken. Saida en ik hadden van school vrij genomen en Sarah was met haar ouders gebleven. Ze zouden pas in de avond naar huis toe gaan. Me ander tante Fouzia (de moeder van Sabir) was ook gebleven met haar twee dochters. We maakte samen het hele huis schoon en plaatste alle meubels weer terug in de woonkamer. Nadat we klaar waren, maakte me moeder nog wat kippen klaar , terwijl de vrouwen haar 
gezelschap hielden. Ik ontweek zo veel mogelijk Sarah. Ze probeerde vaak een praatje met me te maken, maar ik antwoordde kortaf. Ik wilde heel normaal tegen der doen, maar ik hoefde maar naar haar te kijken en de herinneringen van gisteravond kwamen dan weer naar boven. Toen ze klaar waren met de kip, pakte me moeder het in met wat brood erbij. Me vader nam wat flessen drinken mee en me vader legde het in zijn auto. We zouden naar Selma en Younnes gaan. Dat ging meestal zo. Nadat de bruiloft achter de rug was, gingen de dichte familie volgende dag op bezoek. We stapte ieder zijn auto in en ik stapte bij me ouders in de auto en Saida stapte ook bij me in. Ik voelde me raar. Ik had het gevoel dat er iets ergs op me te wachten stond. Of zou het allemaal door gisteravond zijn? Dat ik me nu vaker gewoon klote voel en dat ik denk dat er iets gebeurd ? Ik schudde me hoofd om me zelf duidelijk te maken dat ik niet zo wazig moest denken! Saida die naaste me zat schoot in de lach. Wat is er met jou?ze keek me schuin aan en trok een wenkbrauw omhoog. Ik lachte ook en zei : Nee ik moest even aan iets denken.Saida grinnikte maar ze vroeg niet verder. We reden een smal straatje in en ik zag aan twee kanten flatjes. Ze waren niet hoger dan 4 verdiepingen. Me vader parkeerde aan het einde van de straat en we stapte uit de auto. Het weer was koud, maar er scheen toch een zonnetje. Vaak verdween de zon achter de wolken. We belde aan en we werden naar boven geroepen. Ik hoorde Selma al uit de raam roepen. We liepen naar de derde verdieping en de deur vloog open. Selma en Younnes stonden voor de deur en achter hun stond een lang gestalte. Ik keek in twee groene ogen en het leek even alsof de wereld om me heen draaide._ 

_B0essa MeryeM !_

----------


## rooierozen

het is soufian he!!!!! zied zina ik wil weten!!!!

----------


## m0cr0layD

_Hey schatje..

Thnx voor je vervolgjes

waren top  !

xx Mii_

----------


## miss_meryem

_surry dat het veel gevraagd is, maar ik zou graag meer reacties willen horen! Maar k ga nog van de dag wel verder! Dikke B0essa MeryeM !_

----------


## rooierozen

BENT IK DAN NIET GENOEGGGGGG    


 :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:   :verdriet:

----------


## suada

Meis ga snel verder ik loop al heeeeeeel lang te wachten!!!!
Je bent echt goed!!!

----------


## miss_meryem

_Thnx mopieJs! Dit extra vervolg is voor RooieRozen! Speciaal voor jou meid.
Dikke B0essa MeryeM !_   

_Nh, schreeuwde ik van binnen. Niet vandaag! Ik had hem niet verwacht te zien en dat maakte het alleen maar erger. Ik had het kunnen weten, zei ik boos tegen me zelf in me gedachte. We groette Younnes en Selma met volle vreugde en we stapte naar binnen. Sarah groette haar broer uitbundig, terwijl me nichten hem normaal groettte. Voor hun was het ook de eerste keer dat ze hem zagen. Me tante Fouzia, lachtte en klopte vaak op Soufian's rug en maakte een korte praatje met hem. Wat voor opleiding hij wel niet deed en hoe oud hij nu wel niet was. En natuurlijk ook weer over trouwen. Soufian stond nog steeds in de gang en ik had hem nog steeds niet gegroet. Ik zag van onder me wimpers dat hij een spijkerbroek aan had met lage zakken met daarop een grijze vest. Zijn haren waren mooi stekelig en goed verzorgd. Zijn gezicht was glad en geschoren. Een sterke mannegeur kwam in me neus. Het was heel lekkere geur, ergerde ik me. Ik wouw niets lekker vinden, en helemaal niet van een jongen als Soufian! Soufian stapte op me af en gaf me zijn hand. Ik pakte zijn hand en zijn handen voelde warm aan. Mijn handen waren naar mij idee te warm door de zenuwen. Hij grijnsde en ik keek hem aan en lachtte scheinheilig terug. Tot me verbazing stonden zijn ogen koud en ik zag verder rest geen emotie in zijn ogen. Ik had al meteen spijt, door zijn n blik van zijn groene ogen maakte me hart weer op hol. Het leek net alsof alles om heen weg viel en Soufian en ik alleen in de gang stonden. Ik schudde me hoofd en keek naar beneden. Zo was onze oogcontact ook meteen afgebroken. Zijn koude blik die hij op me had geworpen bleef me in me achterhoofd bij. Waar had ik die blik voor verdiend, dacht ik verwarrend. We liepen naar de huiskamer nadat we onze jassen en het etenswaren hadden gelegd/ opgehangen. De mannen gingen bij de tv zitten terwijl de vrouwen bij de eetkamer zaten. Ik keek om me heen en ik dat de woonkamer klein maar toch groot genoeg was om een eettafel en bankstellen te plaatsen. Het was mooi ingericht, het gaf een zachte en rustige sfeertje. Het gedempte licht maakte het nog gezelliger dan het al was. Selma en me nichten waren naar de keuken gegaan om thee te zetten en natuurlijk om bij te kletsen over het bruiloft en de afgelopen nacht, terwijl de rest vrolijk door praatte in de woonkamer. Ik zat bij me moeder en me tantes, Sarah en Saida. Ik probeerde te luisteren, maar telksen dwaalde me ogen stiekem naar Soufian, die mee praatte met een discussie die de mannen weer hadden over politiek. De mannen , vooral de oudere mannen praatte nergens anders over dan politiek. Ze deden zich voor als mannen die er veel verstand van hadden, maar meestal niet eens wisten waarover ze het hadden. Ik keek weer even om naar me tantes en me moeder. Ik betrapte Sarah dat ze me raar aankeek. Zelfs een beetje hatelijk naar mij idee. Wat had iedereen vandaag toch? Ik moest hier toch kwaad zijn, of niet? Dacht ik verbitterd. Ik werd er onderhand een beetje gek van dat iedereen mij een hatelijk blik stuurde. Ik keek haar aan en glimlachtte expres. Ze glimlachtte terug, maar het was niet de lach die uit haar hart kwam. Laat haar zitten, zei me geweten in me hoofd. Saida en Sarah waren in een gesprek gewikkeld. Ik keek maar naar de tv, toen de voordeur bel ging. Me hart sloeg paar keer over. Nee aub laat het hem niet zijn, smeekte ik. Ik hoorde dat de voordeur openging. Later in de gang verscheen een lang breed gestalte. Sabir had zijn lange haren naar achter gekamt en zijn sikje was weg. Hij had een traningsbroek aan met een zwarte vest erop. Hij zag er ook weer heel mooi uit. Ik keek nieuwschierig naar Sarah, hoe ze hierop zou reageren. Tot me verbazing keek ze me ook met gespleten ogen aan. Sabir keek in het rond en groette ons allemaal. Mij keek hij even aan en keek toen naar de grond. Ik draaide me gezicht om, om niet hem mijn gevoelens in me ogen te laten zien. En toen ik me omdraaide zag ik dat Soufian naar me keek. En hij keek me gespleten ogen aan, waardoor zijn ogen nog duidelijker te zien was. Hij beed zachtjes op zijn onderlip. Ik zuchtte en keek maar naar de grond. Sabir ging naast Soufian zitten. Ze groette elkaar en ik hoorde al dat ze elkaar al eerder waren tegengekomen en dat ze elkaar al vrij goed kenden. Ik keek op en bekeek ze vanaf mijn plaats naar hun. Sabir, me neef waarvoor ik gevoelens kreeg. Mooi jongen, Sarah... spookte het in me hoofd. Toen keek ik naar Soufian, me neef maar die ik niet goed kende, waarvoor ik al vanaf het begin meteen verloren was. Mooie jongen met mooie ogen, ik ken hem niet goed en verloofd... spooktte het weer in me hoofd. Ik keek van Sabir naar Soufian. Daar zat ik dan. Voor wie zou ik kiezen? Of beter gezegd, kunnen kiezen en dat het ook wederzijds is. Want allebei waren ze naar mij idee al bezet. Ik haalde diep adem en zuchtte. Dit zou een hele lange avond worden................

Die avond was tot me opluchting heel relax en gezellig afgelopen. Sarah en ik hadden niet meer zo veel gepraat. Het beeld die ik eerst over haar had , was totaal veranderd. Ik zag haar nu meer met andere ogen. Ik kon niet meer normaal tegen der doen en zij ook niet meer tegen mij. Allebei wisten we dat het over gisteravond ging. Ik wist dat Sarah vast dacht, waarom zou ze boos zijn? Die vragen zou ik me zelf ook hebben gesteld. Ik nam het Sarah niet kwalijk dat ze zo hatelijk terug reageerde, want ik was die gene die er een groot probleem van moest maken!En zij wist de echte redenen daarvoor niet. Saida had me vaak een knipoog gestuurd of haar tong uitgestoken en dan met haar ogen naar Soufian gewezen. Ze deed het stiekem zodat niemand het zag en dan moest ik hard lachen. Me moeder keek me dan kwaad aan, en haar ogen zeiden dat ik me niet zo kinderachtig moest gedragen. Saida wist nog niets over Sabir, want ik had de tijd daar voor nog niet gehad om dat haar te vertellen. Nadat iedereen naar huis toe was gegaan, hadden Soufian en ik elkaar paar blikken naar elkaar toegeworpen en elkaar een stevig hand gegeven. Toen was hij de deur uitgelopen met zijn vader achter hem aan. Ik had Sarah vier kusjes gegeven en ze had nep naar me gelachen zag ik. Sabir had me een hand gegeven en ook vier kusjes en hij had me niet in me ogen durven kijken. Tot me ergenis liepen Sabir en Sarah samen naar beneden. Ik liep samen met me tantes en me moeder evenlater naar beneden en ik hoorde dat Selma de voordeur dicht deed. Alles was afgelopen.... Ik zuchtte, het was niet gelopen zoals ik had gewild dat het zou lopen. Met Soufian was het helemaal niet vlot en relax gelopen, het was zelfs slechter er op geworden.. Tjah je kan niet alles hebben dacht ik zuchtend. Ik nam afscheid van Saida en we zouden mekaar morgen wel zien! Toen stapte ik in de auto en zo reden we ieder zijn weg naar huis.......

"Nee!" Manel werd schreeuwend en bezwoten wakker en ging recht overeind in bed zitten! "Nee,"zei een hese stem. Het was mijn stem geweest dat zo hard had lopen schreeuwen. Ik deed trillend me nachtlampje aan en keek toen op me wekker. Het was pas half zes, zag ik tot me ergenis. Ik voelde dat me t-shirt helemaal klam was van het zweet. Waar had ik toch over gedroomd? Het was een erge droom geweest, want me hart klopte hevig. Ik voelde de druppels van me gezicht naar beneden glijden en me style haren zaten als slierten geplakt langs me gezicht. Manel probeerde normaal te ademen en toen ze bijgekomen was, peinsde ze. Ik zou en moest erachter komen, waar ik het over had gedroomd. De droom kwam niet meer in me gedachte op. Ik wouw terug liggen, maar bedacht me. Ik zou lekker de tijd nemen vanochtend, want ik zou toch niet meer terug durven slapen. Manel stond op en deed de gordijnen open. Het was nog donker zag ik. Ik verzamelde wat kleding die ik zou aantrekken en liep naar de douche. In de douche aangekomen liet ik het water stromen. Ik trok me kleren uit en ging onder de douche staan. Het warm water gleed als golven langs me lichaam naar beneden en verdween in het gootje. Manel sloot haar ogen en genoot van de warmte van het water. Nadat ze een half uur onder had gestaan stapte ze uit de douche en sloeg der badjas om der heen. Ik bekeek me zelf in de spiegel en ik zag dat ik wallen had. Manel zuchtte. De wallen waren donker geworden. Je kon zien dat het van een paar dagen was. Na de bruiloft had ze elke keer een andere droom gehad, maar allemaal waren ze afschuwelijk geweest. Soms werd ze midden in de nacht wakker of soms vroeg in de ochtend. Telkens kon ze de droom niet voor de geest krijgen als ze klaar wakker was. Ik smeerde extra coumflage crme op zodat je me wallen niet zo goed kon zien en fohnde me haren. Toen ik me haren had gefohnd kleedde ik me aan en liep naar me kamer. Me wekker gaf aan dat het half acht was. Ik bekeek mezelf snel in de spiegel. Manel had een spijkerbroek aan met een zwarte coltrui erboven op. Ik wilde het lekker simpel houden. Me haren had ik los hangen en ik had een beetje mascara opgedaan. Manel draaide zich om en liep op haar tenen de trap af , liep toen naar de keuken. Ze pakte een manderijntje en haar jas van de kapstok, toen haar tas van de trap en liep toen de deur uit. Ze gooide de deur met een klap dicht. Beter weg, dan thuis zitten en dan piekeren. Dat had ze al teveel gedaan, dacht ze verwarrend. Zou het nooit ophouden met die dromen, dacht Manel piekeren. Ik schreeuwde in me gedachte tegen mezelf dat ik weer aan het piekeren was. Toevallig zag ik in de verte Saida al lopen. Opgelucht riep ik haar naam en ze draaide zich om. Eindelijk afleiding!!_ 

B0eesa MeryeM 
Dit zal wel genoeg zijn voor de komende tijd  :grote grijns: !

----------


## sanae_fatiha

nieuwe fan !!!
je verhaal is PRACHTIG, ga gauw weer verder met een vervolg !!!  :grote grijns:

----------


## rooierozen

Iedere morgen als ik op werk kom kijk ik eerst of er een vervolg van jou en anderen erop staat!! jullie en vooral jij kan zo erg goed schrijven!!! Tbarkelah.

Nou ik ga wachten op je vervolg

groetjes jihane

----------


## Akoena

Het is gewoon perfrect, elke dag open ik het snel om te zien of er nog wat bijgekomen is.

doe zo voort.

xxxx

----------


## rooierozen

jij ook al!! erg he...

ik denk dat we verslavingsverschijnselen vertonen......

----------


## suada

mensen.......ik weet het nu zeker.....ik ben verslaafd aan dit verhaal......

ik zit echt letterlijk altijd zo  :slik!: je verhaal te lezen!!!

Ga snel verder

----------


## phaedra

hey a bende verslaafde mensen

als je het vervolg wil moet je kijken bij yasmina.nl bij verhalenrubriek blz 2 of 3 daar staan al heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel wat vervolgjes op dit verhaal hhehee

lief van me he dat ik dit met jullie deel  :nijn:   :nijn:   :nijn:

----------


## rooierozen

Ik kan hem niet vinden op Yasmina.nl!!

groetjes jihane

----------


## miss_meryem

Hey sgatjes! Surry datik laat iets van me heb laten horen , en het klopt op jasmina.nl staat me verhaal ook!  :Smilie:  Hier weer een verv0lg! 
B0essa MeryeM !!  

_
Vermoeid zat ik bij de bushalte op me bus te wachten. Me mp3 galmde hard in me oor en ik sloot me ogen. Het was een lange dag geweest, door me vermoeidheid en tekort aan slaap was ik de hele dag niet te genieten. Het liedje van Alicia Keys draaide opeens. 


How can I adjust 
To the way that things are going 
It's killing me slowly ,
Oh I just want it to be how it used to be 

By now I should know 
That in time things must grow 
So why do I feel so sad 
If it couldn't be that bad 
Tell me why  


Why Do I Feel So Sad, werd er vaak herhaald. Die vraag had ik me ook vaak genoeg aan mezelf gesteld. Door me muziek hoorde ik luid getoeter. Me ogen sprongen open en een zwarte auto stopte voor me. Een zwarte mercedes 270 zag ik. Wie zou dat zijn? Ik zette me mp3 uit en deed netalsof ik nog naar muziek luisterde, want wouw net doen alsof het me allemaal niets interseerde wie er voor me stond. Het raampje werd open gedraaid en ik keek recht in het gezicht van Soufian. Hij lachtte verbaasd naar me en ik lachte ook verbaast naar hem. Ik gooide me mp3 terug in me tas en stond op en liep naar hem toe. Ik groette hem met de hand en ik zag dat hij er weer goed uitzag. Hij had D&G truitje aan , want het naam werd met grote letters op zijn truitje afgebeeld. Toe maar dacht ik verbaasd. Geld had hij zat, zo te zien. Waar zou hij het vandaan hebben? "Manel, toevallig dat ik je hier tegen kom? Wat doe je hier?"Manel keek om zich heen , omdat ze hem niet kon aankijken. Haar hart zou uit haar lichaam vliegen. " Ik kom net van school."zei Manel kortaf. Soufian knikte. "En jij dan ? Hoe kom je hier in deze stadje terrecht? In Utrecht lijkt me alles wel te vinden, denk ik"Soufian lachtte zachtjes. "Ik heb een afspraak met iemand voor zaken."Manel knikte. Zal wel een of andere meisje zijn,dacht ik verbitterd. Ik lachte naar hem en stak me hand om afscheid te nemen, want ik zag de bus die ik moest hebben aankomen. "Me bus komt er aan"Soufian boog zich een beetje voorover en keek ook naar de bus die aankwam. '"Doe niet zo gek joh, nu ik hier in de buurt ben, kan ik je ook meteen afzetten,"Manel wouw protesteren, maar Soufian maakte haar aan het zwijgen. ' Ik doe het graag, dus zeg geen nee! "Manel lachtte. "Oke wat jij wil! "Soufian lachtte en gebaarde dat ze even om moest lopen om in te stappen. Manel liep om de auto heen en Soufian boog zich voorover om de deur open te maken. Manel stapte in en een mannegeur kwam meteen in haar neus. Die geur herkende ze. Dat had hij ook op, toen ik hem voor het eerst had gezien. Soufian startte de moter en we reden weg. Onderweg draaide hij rustige muziek. 


First time I saw you baby 
You did something to me 
That no else has ever done Ooh - 
it's something in your eyes 
Caught me by surprise 
And told me that you were the one   

Ik slikte een paar keer toen ik deze tekst hoorde. Soufian keek me op dat moment aan. Waarom zette hij nou deze muziek op. Daarom haatte ik rustige muziek. De teksten konnen je diep raken. Manel keek uit het raam, de zon scheen fel in me gezicht. Ookal was het een koude dag, maar door de zonneschijn maakte het deze dag wat vrolijker. "Ewa Manel, vertel eens iets over je zelf."Manel keek hem aan en hij keek me ook aan. "Wat moet ik vertellen?"vroeg Manel. Haar keel was schor, vond je het gek? Ik zat hier naast Soufian, wie had dat ooit gedacht? "Je weet de belangerijkste van me, dus dat zal allemaal wel genoeg zijn denk ik ."Soufian keek weer naar de weg en keerde een straatje in. 'Oke, maar ik heb niets gehoord hoe het bij je ging op liefdesgebied."Manel schrok. Hij was direct. De manier van praten deed me denken aan Redouan. Niet aan Redouan denken, dacht Manel boos. Niet nu ik naast Soufian zit! "Ewa gewoon rustig."Soufian keek me aan en ik keek naar buiten. "Oke,"ik kon me wel voor me kop slaan. Juist nu ik zo kort had geantwoord, kon je meteen hier uit concluderen dat ik vast iemand had. Zo zou ik ook denken, als iemand zo kort op die vraag reageerde. "En bij jou dan?"vroeg ik zo koel mogelijk. Ik zag dat hij slikte en me niet durfde aan te kijken. "Ook rustig he, netzoals bij jou" Manel was niet tevreden met het antwoord. Dat bedoelde ik dus, dat was wel het ergste antwoord die je kon krijgen, want hierop kon je niet meer verder vragen. "Oke,"Manel zuchtte diep en keek weer naar buiten. Soufian praatte erover heen door over de bruiloft van Selma te praten. Hoe het was? En of het druk was? Ik antwoorde de vragen zo kort mogelijk, want was te moe om er uitgebreid op in te gaan. Soufian kletste nog wat over hoe Sarah het had gehad, de stem van Soufian maakte me slaperig. Van binnen genoot ik van zijn dichte bijzijn, stiekem fantaseerde ik dat ik nu als zijn vrouw naast hem zat. Dromen, dromen konden zo leuk zijn , me ogen waren nu te zwaar om ze open te houden en ik viel in slaap.....

Ik deed voorzichtig me ogen open en ik zag dat ik nog steeds bij Soufian in zijn auto zat. Huh droomde ik nou, of was dit de realiteit? Soufian zag er precies het zelfde uit, alleen deed hij aardig tegen me. Te aardig! Hij kneep me in me been en lachtte naar me. Huh waar was ik in verzeild ? Ik lachtte ook naar hem. Ene kant vond ik dit wel leuk. Hij boog zich over me heen en kustte me in me nek. "Soufian?'vroeg ik hem rustig. Hij ging weer op zijn plaats zitten en hij keek me lief aan. "Ja lieverd?"Manel raakte in de war. "Waar gaan we naar toe?" Soufian draaide een straatje in en keek me schuin aan. "Begin je nou vergeetachtig te worden ofzo"vroeg hij lachend. Manel lachtte mee, maar diep van binnen raakte ze helemaal in de war. "We gaan naar me ouders. We hadden ze al te lang niet meer gezien."Manel knikte. "Hoezo lang niet meer gezien?"Soufian lachtte. "Sgat je maakt zeker een grap dat je je dat niet meer herrinerd. "Manel keek hem niet begrijpend aan en hij zag dat. "We komen net van onze vakantie, we zijn al een maand op vakantie geweest."Manel knikte en slikte een paar keer. Dit werd te erg, dacht ik bij mezelf. Soufian boog zich weer naar me toe en zijn ogen keken me diep aan. "Mijn vrouwtje, ik ga je vanavond zo verwennnen, zodat je weer weet wat er allemaal is gebeurt en niet meer alles vergeet!"Manel keek hem met grote ogen aan en hij boog zich naar voren. Nee, dit was fout! Dit was niet goed! Er klopte iets niet! "Soufian kijk voor je voordat we dadelijk een ongeluk krijgen,"me woorden waren er niet eens volledig eruit, toen er een grote auto naast Soufian opdoemde. Hij kwam precies op Soufian's kant af! Me ogen werden groot van de schrik en Soufian schrok ook en ging snel op zijn plaats zitten en hij drukte op zijn rem in plaats van op de gaspedaal. "Soufian! Nee! Wat doe je! Geef gas, geef gas! "schreeuwde Manel paniekerig! Want juist nu hij remde kwam de auto zeker op ons af. Soufian's groene ogen werden groter en je zag de afschuw in zijn oog, terwijl ik me armen beschermend voor me gezicht hield. De auto die voor ons was kwam steeds dichterbij. "Soufian nee! Niet jij! Nee ik wil je niet kwijt! Niet nu ik je heb! Nee!"schreeuwde ik en er rolde tranen langs me wang. Ik schoot overeind en Soufian en ik zaten gebogen en onze laatste woorden waren, "La Illah Ilalah, Mohamed Rasoeloelah,"En de auto botste met een grote snelheid hard op Soufian's kant. We werden uit elkaar geslingerd en ik vloog het raam uit terwijl Soufian naar rechts schoot. "Nee! Soufian ik hou van je! Nee!schreeuwde ik en alles werd zwart voor me ogen, toen ik hard op de tegels kwam. "Manel, Manel! "schreeuwde er iemand op afstand. De stem werd steeds duidelijker. Ik deed voorzichtig me ogen open en de tranen die ik in me droom had, had ik ook losgelaten in werkelijkheid. "Nee!"zei Manel schor. Soufian had zich om haar heen gebogen en zijn gezicht was zo dichtbij dat ik zijn adem op me voelde. Hij keek me verwarrend aan en zelfs geschrokken. "Manel! Wat is er?" De tranen gleden nog steeds langs me gezicht. "Je trilt helemaal,"Hij tilde me een beetje op en sloeg zijn armen om me heen. Zijn geur alles, de droom had zo echt geleken. Manel snikte en Soufian gleed met zijn handen langs haar haren terwijl hij suste. "Rustig maar meisje, Rustig maar,"een tijdje later toen Manel was bedaard, maakte ik me los van Soufian en lachte verlegen naar hem. Hij wreef met zijn vinger een traan van me wang. "Gaat het al wat beter?"Manel knikte, want ze was niet in staat om iets te zeggen. "Waar zijn we ?"vroeg ik vragend. Me stem was schor en ik keek om me heen. "We staan een paar straten van je huis geparkeerd,"zei Soufian en hij keek me bezorgd aan. "Ik wouw niet voor jullie huis parkeren voordat je ouders dadelijk raar gaan denken."Manel knikte. Soufian keek me nog steeds bezorgd aan. "Ik was met je aan het kletsen en je viel opeens in slaap. Je droomde, want je praatte in je slaap. Me naam schreeuwde je ook een paar keer."Manel werd rood. "Oja? Ik kan me niets meer herinneren,"Soufian trok een wenkbrauw omhoog. "Manel lieg niet. Heb je dit vaker? Want toen ik je toenstraks zag, zag ik al dat je donkere kringen had. "Manel keek naar de grond. "Ja,"Soufian knikte." Hoe komt het dan? Weet je de oorzaak niet van?"Manel keek hem aan en dacht : JIj bent hier de oorzaak! Ik hou van je! Zie je dat niet? "Nee dat weet ik niet, daarom kan ik na zo'n droom niet meer slapen,"Soufian knikte. "Je kunt hier maar beter mee naar de dokter gaan. Hij zal vast wat tips voor je hebben of slaaptabletten, want dit is niet goed als je hier mee rond blijft lopen,' Manel knikte. "Ik ga Soufian, me ouders zullen vast afvragen waar ik blijf. Sorry dat ik je heb laten schrikken. Volgende keer zal ik je hier niet mee lastigvallen!"Soufian keek haar aan en ik zag dat zijn ogen sirieus stonden. "Je valt me hier niet mee lastig Manel, als er iets is moet je me maar bellen. Jou nummer heb ik al, hier heb je mijn nummer?" Soufian pakte een papiertje uit zijn zak en een pen uit de voorvak en schreef zijn nummer erop. Manel knikte en pakte het papiertje aan. "Egt doen!"Manel knikte. Ze gaf hem een hand en stapte uit. Soufian was nog steeds niet weggereden, zijn ogen prikte in me rug. Manel liep snel door en keek niet achterom. Ik hoorde dat hij de auto startte en hard weg scheurde. Manel draaide zich stiekem om en keek hem na............_

----------


## miss_meryem

_Toen Manel thuis kwam, zag ze dat heel het huis donker was. Manel zuchtte opgelucht. Ze had geen zin om zich nog te vertonen bij haar ouders, want haar ogen waren dik van het huilen en ze had donkere kringen erom heen. Ze gooide de sleutels op de kast in de gang en trok haar jas ruw uit. Haar schoenen trapte ze ver weg. Ze rende de trap op en trok haar kleren uit en trok haar pyama aan. Haar haren deed ze hoog in een knot. Toen ze daarmee klaar was rende ze naar beneden en gooide een pizza in de oven. Manel liep naar de woonkamer en zette de tv aan. Ze ging wat onderuitgezakt zitten en zapte een beetje door. Geen progamma, geen leuke film. Manel zuchtte. Ze was toch moe, dus ze had geen puf om naar een film te kijken. Opeens rook ze een lichte brandgeur. Ze schoot overeind en rende naar de keuken. Ze zag tot haar opluchting dat haar pizza niet was aangebrand. Ze deed haar pizza op een bord en schonk wat drinken voor der zelf. Toen liep ze daarmee naar de woonkamer. 

Toen ze klaar was met eten legde ze haar bord en haar lege glas in de keuken en liep toen naar de woonkamer. Ik schrok op van de telefoon. Ik liep er naar toe en nam op. "Manel?" vroeg een vrouwenstem aan de ander kant. "Selmaaa!"schreeuwde ik blij. "Hoe gaat het met je?"Ik hoorde dat Selma lachtte. "Goed goed zusje en met jou ?"Manel loog en zei dat het goed met der ging. "Zijn ons ouders thuis '? Nee ze hadden een briefje achter gelaten dat ze naar ons oma zijn gegaan. "Selma zuchtte. "Jammer joh, ik miste ze en jou natuurlijk ook! "Manel lachtte. "Ik dacht al "Selma lachtte ook aan de andere kant. "Ewa ik dacht dat je niet meer leefde man, je komt niet meer langs niets. Ik heb je na het bezoek niet meer gezien."Manel zuchtte diep, maar zo zachtjes mogelijk zodat Selma het niet kon horen. "Ik heb het zo druk gehad daarna. Druk met school enzo. Ewa goed zo ! Zo doorgaan meid. Als je het maar vol houdt."Manel lachtte. "Hayhay Selma maakt zich druk om haar zusje! Iets nieuws , kom dat zien ! Kom dat zien!"Selma lachtte en ze blafte me af. "Zo ken ik je weer zus,"toen lachtte we allebei. We praatte nog wat af en we zouden de volgende dag na schooltijd afspreken bij Selma thuis. Toen ik ophing ging de telefoon weer. Wie zou er op deze tijdstip nou bellen? dacht ik zenuwachtig. Ik durfde niet op te nemen, maar een stemmetje achter in me hoofd zei dat het belangerijk kon zijn. Ik nam op en ik slikte een paar keer. "Hallo ?......_

----------


## Batata24

PERFECT !!  :Smilie:

----------


## rooierozen

hoe jij je verhaal laat, maakt me GEK, 

WIE BELDE HAARRRRRRR???

----------


## sanae_fatiha

ga gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauw weer verder
prachtig!!!!! dank je meid

----------


## miss_meryem

ik zal snel verder gaan! B0essa MeryeM ! :knipoog:

----------


## rooierozen

yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie yoepie

----------


## ingenieur

he dame iwa zo een verhaal is mij ook overkomen, en ik weet dat jij een kant op wil gaan...... he ya masgoeta.
ze3mek soufian...
he maar schat het is een leuk verhaal, ik geniet er van.
ik spreek je wel hierzo...

architect(Mourad)

----------


## miss_meryem

hahaha ewa we zien nog wel hoe het loopt en of je gelijk hebt! ghihi
B0essa MeryeM !

----------


## m0cr0layD

Gewoon Top  :duim: 

Ga gauw verder!

----------


## miss_meryem

_Ik nam op en ik slikte een paar keer. "Hallo ?" Geen gehoor. "Hallo,'vroeg Manel nogmaals. Weer geen gehoor. De zenuwen gierde door haar lichaam en ze begon bang te worden. Welke idoot belde haar op deze tijdstip? "Hallo!?"vroeg Manel wat bozer. "Als dit een grap moet zijn, dan lach ik me nu helemaal kappot!"ze lege de nadruk op :"hahaha!" Ze gooide boos de hoord op de telefoon en staarde een paar minuten voor zich uit. Haar lichaam trilde van woede en van de zenuwen. Haar slapen klopte hevig en de slaap die ze eerst had was totaal verdwenen. Opeens voelde ze zich bekeken en niet meer veilig. Ze liep het huis door en checkte alle ramen en deuren of ze wel dicht zaten en de voordeur deed ze opslot met de huissleutel, zodat haar ouders later op de avond toch binnen konden komen. Toen ze weer in de woonkamer was ging ze op de bank liggen en gooide ze een dekentje over haar heen. Toen ze net haar ogen dicht had, trilde haar gsm ( die op trilfunctie stond) hevig op de tafel. Ik opende verschrikt me ogen en slikte een paar keer. Manel ging overeind zitten en pakte trillend haar gsm. Opgelucht haalde ze adem. Saida belt zag ze op het schermpje. Manel nam op en ze hoorde Saida al meteen opgewonden schreeuwen. "Rustig rustig Saida, ik hoef niet doof te worden hier!"Saida grinnikte. Manel dacht aan het telefoontje die ze toenstraks had gehad en ze stond op het punt Saida te vertellen, toen Saida al snel opgewonde vervolgde. "Raad es he! Ik liep net in de stad en ik zag iemand lopen en je wil niet weten met wie!" De gedachte aan Redouan en zijn verloofde en Sabir en Sarah schoten als eerst door me hoofd, maar ik zei het niet hardop. "Ewa vertel dan, laat me niet wachten!" Saida kuchtte overdreven en zei toen :"Je gaat er echt van opkijken. Ik zag Soufian samen met Redouan! " Manel's mond ging letterlijk wagen wijd open en ze keek verschrikt voor zich uit..._ 

 :zwaai:

----------


## miss_remix

zied :grote grijns:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

ooooh verder  :duim:   :duim:   :duim:  
wat een prachtverhaal !!!

----------


## m0cr0layD

ga do0r  :slik!: 

Spannend  :grote grijns:

----------


## rooierozen

Ga gauw verder met een super lang vervolg

kiss jihane

----------


## miss_meryem

*Hier weer een biggg vervolg!! *    

_Nee! Het kon niet waar zijn! Haar ex met een jongen waarop ze verliefd was. Kon het nog erger? Nee! Dat kon het niet! Ik voelde dat al het bloed uit me gezicht trok. Mijn hart bonsde hevig in me keel en ik kon wel door de grond zakken van ellende. Waarom nou net hun twee? Wat deed Redouan hier ? En waarom nou net juist met Redouan! Ik begon bang te worden! Bang dat Redouan over mij zou vertellen tegen Soufian. Wat moest ik dan doen? "Manel! Ben je er nog?"schreeuwde Saida ongeduldig. "Me beltegoed!" Manel sloot haar ogen. Voordat ze Soufian en Sarah had leren kennen, was haar leven rustig en georderd geweest. Nu ze hun had leren kennen, was haar leven een grote puinhoop en onrustig. Ze had twee grote zorgen aan haar kop. Soufian en Sabir. En nu kreeg ze nog een zorg erbij, Redouan. Ze wist dat als Soufian er achter zou komen, dat het niet lang meer duurd dat Sarah en Sabir erachter zou komen. Manel opende haar ogen en zei rustig: 'Ja ik ben er nog." Netalsof Saida haar gedachte had gelezen vroeg ze:"Wat ga je doen, als je die twee tegen komt?"Manel zuchte. "Wat kan ik er aan doen?"vroeg Manel. Het enige wat ze kon doen was afwachten en voorbereiden...

Die avond had ik me op de bank genesteld en viel ik al snel in slaap. Manel hoorde een tijdje later niet haar ouders binnenkomen. Haar moeder had lachend naar haar dochter gekeken. Ze legde de deken die Manel weggeschopt had weer over de heen en sloot beneden alles af en ging toen ook slapen...

De volgende ochten stond Manel op en ze voelde dat ze nek pijn had. Ze had goed geslapen, maar een bonkende hoofdpijn voelde ze opkomen. Ze wreef goed door haar ogen en liep toen naar de keuken. In de keuken aangekomen zag ze dat haar moeder net thee had gezet en met gevulde broodjes bezig was. Ik groette me moeder en liep toen naar boven. Ik raapte me kleren bijelkaar wat ik aan zou trekken en nam toen een koude douche. Na de douche ontbeet ik samen met me moeder en zei dat ik naar Selma zou gaan. Mijn moeder stemde in toe en ik trok me jas aan en me schoenen aan. Later trok ik de deur achter me dicht en liep naar de bushalte. Het weer was rustig, maar heel koud. Het zonnetje scheen tot me verbazing. Ik trok me sjaal wat hoger en zag tot me opluchting de bus al aankomen. Na het stempele zocht ik naar een plek en iemand gebaarde dat ik naast die gene moest komen zitten. Ik slikte en liep naar die plek toe. Er verscheen een gemaakte lach op me gezicht.Wat deed ze hier, dacht Manel verbaasd. Manel knarsttande en ging toen naast der zitten en gaf der een hand. "Salaam eileikom Sarah, wat leuk dat ik je nu toevallig tegenkom."zei Manel overdreven aardig. Ik zag dat Sarah ook nep naar me lachte. "Ewa het is zaterdag en ik dacht, laat ik maar even je stadje bekijken. Ik had namelijk ook afgesproken met Khadija enzo om naar de stad te gaan,"die enzo zat me niet lekker, want Sabir woonde ook in die huis. En de gedachte dat ze elkaar vandaag weer zouden zien, maakte me jarloers. De herinnering aan de avond van de bruiloft van Selma schoot weer even voorbij, maar ik commandeerde mezelf dat ik niet zo moest door draaien. "oh, Wat leuk joh! Ik zou graag mee willen gaan. Maarja , Selma wacht op me."Ik keek voor me uit en Sarah kuchte. "Tjah heel jammer ja,"zei ze scheinheilig. Net alsof ze het erg vond dat ik niet mee zou gaan, dacht Manel grinnikend. Van binnen moest ik best lachen. Vooral als ik aan onze eerste ontmoeting dacht. We deden zo aardig tegen elkaar, alsof we de beste maatjes waren. Bijna gewoon zusjes en nu zaten we naast elkaar als vijanden. We deden vreemd tegen elkaar, en probeerde elkaar jarloers te maken. Ik keek stiekem opzij en ik zag dat Sarah er weer eens geweldig uitzag. Ze had een lange jas aan met grote knopen er aan. Onder de jas zag ik dat ze een mooie spijkerbroek onder aan had en haar haren had ze in een knot zitten. Haar groene ogen waren weer eens goed te zien. Manel keek naar buiten en Sarah vervolgde het gesprek. " Oja, je was opeens weg. Bij de bruiloft van je zus."Manel verstijfde en slikte een keer, toen ze over dat onderwerp begon. Waarom moest ze weer hier over hebben? Vond ze het leuk om me die avond in me hoofd te laten herinneren. De woede kwam omhoog en ik had zin om haar ogen eruit te krabben, maar ik hield me in en zei zo koel mogelijk. "Ja klopt ja, ik voelde me niet lekker." Sarah knikte begrijpend, maar ik wist wel beter. Ze deed het expres. Haar ogen verraadde het. "Oh, ik dacht al. Ik dacht dat je je niet meer zo lekker voelde, toen je Sabir en mij had zien zoenen. "De woorden sneden als messen door me hart. Manel keek haar kwaad en koel aan en zei :"Nee hoor dat was het niet. Als ik me ziek zou voelen dan was dat meer om jou. Hoe jij je had gedragen die avond, kon je niet gezond noemen. Daar zou ik ziek om zijn geworden als ik jou moeder was en jullie had betrapt. "De woorden kwamen hard aan zag ik en ik glimlachte naar haar. Ik voelde de overwinning. Ik was hard geweest, maar ze was er over begonnen. Ze wouw me kwetsen en dat had ze ook gedaan. Maar hier vroeg ze om. "Meid ik spreek je nog wel, maar ik moet hier der uit."Sarah lachte naar me, maar haar ogen leken me wel te doden. "Geef je de groetjes aan me nichtjes en me neef Sabir?"Sarah knikte en ik liep met me kin omhoog de klapdeuren uit. Als blikken konden doden , dan was ik zeker nu dood geweest.. Grinnikte Manel tevreden...

Ik belde aan en paar minuutjes later deed Selma de deur open. Ik groete haar met vier kusjes en stapte binnen. Manel trok der schoenen uit en overhandigde haar jas. Toen liepen ze kletsend de woonkamer binnen. Ze vroeg hoe het met me ging en met ons ouders. Selma zag er goed uit in een bruine broek en een witte vest. Haar haren had ze los hangen en haar krullen sprongen met elke stap die ze nam. Nadat we op de bank waren genesteld en een kop thee dronken keek ik om me heen. "Helemaal vergeten! Waar is Younnes?"vroeg Manel en keek Selma aan. Ik zag dat ze lichtjes bloosde bij zijn naam en ik grijnsde. "Hij is even weg met vrienden. Hij wouw ons alleen laten,"Manel lachte. "Zoo, lieve man hoor!"Selma lachte. "Tjah ik hoop dat je er ook zo ene krijgt sgat!"Manel keek naar haar kopje en glimlachte. "Insha Allah,"zei ze zachtjes. "Nou dat klonk ook echt overtuigend he,"zei Selma rustig en legde een hand op me been. Manel keek op en lachte. "Hoe gaat het met jou en de boys?"vroeg Selma geinterseerd. "Ik heb er even niets meer over gehoord!" Manel bloosde en keek weer naar haar kopje. "Vertell! Ik wil alles weten!"Manel zuchtte en begon van het feest tot vandaag met Sarah te vertellen. Over haar dromen en de rare telefoontjes vertelde ze niet, want ze was bang dat Selma zich anders te ongerust zou worden. Selma keek haar met open mond aan. "Sabir? Soufian?" Selma peinzde. "Sabir?hmm"Ze beet op haar onderlip. De gewoonte die Manel ook had, had Selma ook als ze peinzde."Ik snap best, waarom Sarah hem leuk vind, maar dat jij hem leuk vind is echt een verassing voor mij. Hoe kan dat man? Jullie zijn net broer en zus?"Manel lachte harop en Selma trok haar wenkbrauw omhoog. "Wat is er zo grappig?"vroeg Selma verbaasd. Manel lachte nog harder. "Moet jij nodig zeggen meid! Jij bent hier getrouwd met Younnes. De broer van Sabir. Ons broer," Selma lachte. "Je hebt gelijk. Ik ben ook met een neef getrouwd die we al jaren goed kennen en als broer voor ons was, maar ik hou nu van hem als me man!"Manel stak haar tong uit. "Dus je moet juist heel goed weten hoe dat is om verliefd te worden op een neef die je al jaren kent of niet he meid."Selma lachte. "Soufian, dat begrijp ik wel. Je kent hem niet en je zag hem voor het eerst drie weken geleden. Dan kan je hem mooi vinden.. Je bedoelt leuk,"verbeterde ik haar. Selma knikte. " Ja maar een ding snap ik niet. Voor wie heb je nou gevoelens?"die vraag zette me aan het denken en ik keek haar aan. "Dat weet ik niet Selma, ik ben bang voor hun allebei...

Die dag ging snel voorbij en Selma had me alles doen vergeten. We hadden gelachen, we hadden gepraat en Selma had me bijna alles over haar huwelijksnacht verteld met Younnes. Toen ze het vertelde bloosde Selma hevig en haar gedachte waren ver weg. Netalsof ze het weer aan het meemaken was. 
Manel had lachend toe gekeken en haar flink wat meppen verkocht, en plaagde haar met dat ze een viezerik was. Selma had hard gelachen. Na het eten en na de afwas zette Selma de koffie klaar toen we de sleutel in de sleutelgat hoorde. We hoorden voetstappen in de gang en evenlater verscheen Younnes bij de deur van de keuken. Hij zag er zoals gewoonlijk weer mooi uit. Zijn zwarte broek en een blauw truitje maakte hem mooi en liet zijn mooie donkere huidskleur goed zien. Zij haren had hij zoals gewoonlijk met veel wax in krulletjes zitten. Younnes groette mij met de hand en Selma gaf hij een kus. Ik deed netalsof ik het niet had gezien. Hij zei dat hij even ging douchen en dat hij daarna met ons een kop koffie zou drinken. Toen we koffie en wat lekkers in de woonkamer hadden gezet, ging Manel een met haar benen overelkaar zitten. Ze legde een kussen op der schoot en keek naar de tv. Op zaterdag avond was er altijd wel een leuk progamma of een leuk film bezig. Al snel had ze een leuk progamma gevonden. Toen we van de koffie nipte, kwam Younnes binnen. Hij had een trainingsbroek aan met een dikke trui er bovenop. Zijn haren waren nat en zaten in de war. Hij ging naast Selma zitten en legde zijn voeten op de poef ( groot kussen, waarop je kunt zitten) en sloeg zijn arm over Selma. Selma drukte zich dicht tegen Younnes aan. Ik was blij voor Selma. Ik zag hoe ze naar Younnes keek. Haar ogen vertelde de liefde die ze voor hem had. Haar ogen glinsterde als ze hem zag of over hem praatte. manel zuchtte en keek weer naar de tv. Was het maar ook zo makkelijk bij mij. Ze schrok op van Younnes z'n stem,"Ik was even bij me ouders geweest en ze hadden bezoek,"Manel keek hem aan en hij vervolgde. "Sarah was vandaag langsgeweest,"Selma keek me aan en ze wist dat het me irriteerde. "Leuk! Waarom was ze langsgeweest? Zomaar, of was er iets?"vroeg Manel voorzichtig en nieuwschierig tegelijk. Younnes zapte door en zei:"Nee, ze was met Sabir weggegaan,"vervolgde Younnes. Die antwoord had ik kunnen verwachten , maar het kwam toch hard aan."Sabir?"vroeg Manel ongelovig. Die heeft lef, dacht ik boos. "Ja, ze moest hier wat doen en Sabir kon haar als enige brengen,"Selma trok haar wenkbrauw omhoog. "Kon ze dan niet met je zusjes doen of met je vader?"vroeg Selma verbaasd. Younnes schudde zijn hoofd. "Niemand van de meiden waren thuis, ze waren winkelen in Brussel volgensmij. Me vader was naar de moskee."Manel voelde zich opeens misselijk. Ze waren samen alleen weg. Alleen, gonsde het door haar hoofd. Verder rest hoorde ik Younnes niet meer praten. Manel keek op haar horloge en zag dat het zeven uur was. Manel stond opeens op en keek Younnes en Selma aan. "Ik ga naar huis. Ik had me moeder beloofd dat ik rond deze tijd naar huis moest gaan, voordat het donker wordt. "Ze knikte en ik zag dat Selma me raar aankeek. Ze had het door dat ik me door het nieuws dat Younnes had gebracht zo snel mogelijk thuis wilde zijn. "Oke zusje. Younnes zet je wel thuis oke?"Manel schudde haar hoofd. "Nee hoeft niet, ik pak liever de bus."Selma trok haar wenkbrauw omhoog. "Weet je het zeker en het is donker buiten he. Dus niet zo veilig als overdag."zei ze rustig. Manel knikte. Selma liet me uit en toen ik buiten stond te wachten op de bus ging me telefoon. Anoniem belt. las ik. Wie zou dat zijn?..._

----------


## rooierozen

YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE YOEPPIE 

JIJ MAAKT MIJN MAANDAG OCHTEND WEER PERFECT!!

----------


## Elhbiba

hey meid

ik heb je verhaal gelezen hij is echt (y) ga zo snel mogelijk ....
beslama en thallah
 :zwaai:  

Elhbiba

----------


## sanae_fatiha

Prachtiggggggggggggggggggggggggggg meid!!!
 :blij:   :blij:   :blij:   :blij:   :blij:   :blij:   :blij:   :blij:

----------


## miss_meryem

kga morgen weer snel verder! Insa Allah! OKe? vandaag heb ik het te druk  :frons:  !
dikke boessa MeryeM!

----------


## miss_remix

:tranen:   :verrassing:  dan pas :|

----------


## rooierozen

:huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:  

ikkes kan nie zo lang wachtteeeeeeee  :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:   :huil:   :huil2:

----------


## Touriaaa

mooi verhaal!!!

----------


## miss_meryem

Hier ben ik weer! Z0als jullie het dalijk gaan merken is dat k weer een heel lange stuk heb voor jullie! Enjoy it! B0essa MeryeM!   

_Me hart bonkte zowat me lichaam uit en ik dacht meteen aan de avond te voren. Ik twijfelde. Zou ik het opnemen? Het bleef door trillen. Dalijk was het haar moeder die haar dringend nodig had. Manel schudde haar hoofd. Nee, anders zou ze de huisnummer hebben gezien. Saida? Weer schudde ze haar hoofd. Nee, Saida belde nooit geheim. Manel beet op haar onderlip en wachte af. Het stopte. Manel nam opgelucht adem. Ze zag verderop haar bus aankomen. Yes, eindelijk. Ik kon naar huis! Manel stapte de bus binnen en stempelde af. Ze zocht plaats achterin en ging bij het haar raam zitten. Het bus starte net, toen haar gsm weer in haar broekzak trilde. Nee niet weer! Dacht Manel wanhopig. Hield dat gebel dan nooit op? Ik nam boos op :" Hallo ?" geen gehoor. Manel rolde hopeloos met haar ogen en ze voelde dat haar handen hevig trilde. "Hallo??"weer geen gehoor. " Hou op ja met mij te bellen! Ga met je moeder spelen ofzo, maar val mij niet meer lastig!"boos hing Manel op. Om me heen zag ik mensen me geschrokken aankijken. Ik zag de afkeurende blikken. Ze dachten vast dat ik gek was. Mijn gsm trilde kort daarna weer. Manel werd zo boos, dat ze de neiging had om het uit de raam te gooien. Ze drukte haar gsm uit en gooide hem hard terug in haar tas. Eindelijk zag ze de halte waar ze uit moest stappen en drukte op de knop. Toen ze uitgestapt was, liep ze haastig naar haar huis toe. Ze opende de voordeur en stapte binnen. De woonkamerlicht stond aan. Manel gooide haar jas op de trap en schopte haar schoenen in een hoek en liep toen de kamer binnen. Haar ouders zaten tv te kijken en genoten van hun thee. Manel begroette haar ouders. Ze ging naast haar moeder zitten. Haar moeder schonk wat thee voor Manel in en keek haar aan. "Hoe was het bij Selma?"ik vertelde haar dat het gezellig was en dat ze ons allemaal heel erg miste. Me moeder knikte en ze zei dat ze snel naar Selma zou gaan. Na het nippen van de thee stond Manel op en pakte haar tas van de trap en liep naar boven. Boven aangekomen pakte ze haar gsm uit haar tas en zette hem aan. Ze legde hem op haar nachtkastje en liep toen naar de douche om es een hele koude douche te nemen. Zodat ze snel in slaap zou vallen vanavond!

De week streek snel voorbij. Manel werd niet meer gebeld en de dromen leken opeens ook opgelost te zijn. Ze knapte steeds meer op. Ook geen contact met Soufian, Sarah en Sabir had haar ook goed gedaan. Elke dag dacht ze natuurlijk wel even aan hun, maar dan dwong ze zich zelf om hun uit haar gedachte te schoppen. Vrijdagavond zat Manel in der kamer tv te kijken. Ze lag op der rug op haar bed met haar hoofd op een kussen. Naast haar zat een schaaltje vol nootjes en een glas cola op haar nachtkastje. Om haar heen zaten overal kleren. Manel had zich voorgenomen dat ze het morgen zou opruimen, want nu had ze geen tijd. Ze moest deze komedie afkijken! Haar ouders zaten beneden tv te kijken. Tenminste dat dacht ze, want een tijdje later kwam haar moeder binnen met een stapel schone was. Ze legde het op haar nachtkastje en ging toen langs haar zij zitten. Ze keek naar de tv en vroeg nieuwschierig wat ik aan het kijken was. "Een lachfilm jemma,"zei Manel wazig. Dat was ze altijd wanneer ze naar een film keek. Haar moeder zei dan meestal dat ze dan dood was als ze naar een film keek. Mijn moeder pakte wat nootjes en keek me toen aan. "Ik heb die kleren hier gelegd. Ennn.."zei ze op een strenge toon, zodat ik wel op moest kijken. "Je gaat niet slapen voordat je die kleren opruimt! Als je dat niet doet , gooi ik ze buiten op straat zodat je ze wel gaat opruimen!"Manel lachte. "Jemma, vertel even nog een mop,"haar moeder lachte ook en zei toen met pretoogjes. "Ik meen het! "Manel stak haar tong uit en beloofde dat ze het zou doen. Haar moeder stond op en maakte aanstalte om weg te gaan, toen ze zich omdraaide. "Oja, voordat ik het vergeet. Ik ga morgen met je vader naar Brussel. Naar me zus. Als je wil mag je mee."Manel keek haar geirriteerd aan, omdat ze weer werd onderbroken tijdens de film ."Je weet dat ik daar niet zo graag naar toe ga jemma."Haar moeder keek haar aan, in haar ogen zag ik dat ze terleurgesteld was. "Oke, jammer. Ik zou het wel leuk vinden!" Manel glimlachte naar haar moeder. "Mischien ander keer oke jemma?" haar moeder knikte. Ze keek weer naar het beeld, toen haar moeder weer begon: "Oja,..." Manel keek geirriteerd naar haar moeder, omdat ze weer werd onderbroken. Haar moeder keek haar met pretoogjes aan. "En je weet het ! Vanavond niet opruimen, morgen kleren op straat!"Manel lachte en gooide een sok naar der moeder. Haar moeder liep lachend haar kamer uit. Manel ging weer onderuitgezakt zitten en keek naar de beeld. Op het beeld verscheen : Reclame! . Had ik dat weer! Manel rolde geirriteerd met haar ogen en stond lui op. Ze deed haar haren opnieuw in een hoge knot en trok lui haar truitje naar beneden. Manel begon haar kleren stuk voor stuk op te vouwen. Totdat ze opeens iets op de grond zag liggen. Ze bukte en raapte het op. Aan de diepe lijnen zag je dat ze het vaak had opengevouwen en weer dicht. Manel opende nieuwschierig het papiertje en zag met een jongenshandschrift Soufian staan met daaronder zijn nummer. Meteen beet ze op haar onderlip. De herinnering aan vorige week kwam naar boven. De moment toen ze in slaap was gevallen in de auto van Soufian en toen ze geschrokken wakker was geworden. Hoe Soufian haar had getroost. Zijn koele houding was opslag verdwenen. Hij had geschrokken en bezorgd naar der gekeken. Ze had zich velig bij hem in zijn armen gevoeld. Manel sloot haar ogen en het leek netalsof ze weer zijn geur en zijn warmte van zijn lichaam voelde. Manel schrok op toen haar gsm hevig op haar nachtkastje trilde. Manel gooide het papiertje op haar bed en dook op haar bed. Met haar buik op de bed nam ze op. 'Hallo,"hijgde ze. "Hey sexbeest, stoor ik?"vroeg Saida plagend. Manel rolde haar ogen en moest lachen. "Nee je stoort niet, ik rende als een gek naar mijn gsm en de moeite blijkt nu voor niets te zijn. Ik dacht dat ik me prins aan de lijn zou krijgen en niet n of andere tuttebel!"Saida lachte. 'Tuttebel nog wel! Ewa die moeite die je hebt gedaan is wel voor iets madame. Ik heb kaartjes gehad van me zus voor een Marokkaanse party bij mij in de buurt. Ik wouw vragen of je met me mee wilde gaan naar dat feest."Manel gilde het uit van vreugde. "Echt! Die ene waar wij altijd naar toe wilde gaan, maar we het geld niet voor hadden?"Saida gilde ook van vreugde. "Jaa man! Styl he of niet! Me zus heeft toch een hart."Samen lachte we van blijdschap. "Tuurlijk ga ik mee! Wat denk jij dan! Dat ik zo iets laat schieten? Mag je ze3hma morgen weg? Ik bedoel, dat feest duurt wel van half acht tot 2 uur,"Manel beet meteen weer op haar lip. "Uhmm, en nu? Ik wil niet gaan liegen weet je.'Saida zuchte. "Hebben we dat weer!"Manel lachte zachtjes. "Je zegt gewoon tegen je moeder dat je naar Selma gaat maar dan ga je met mij naar dat feest!"Manel dacht snel na en stemde maar in toe. Ze had nooit gelogen tegen haar ouders, maar ze wouw zo graag naar deze feest. Nu of nooit. NU! dacht Manel. "Oke is goed! Oja me ouders gaan morgen naar Brussel! Helemaal vergeten! Ze zullen daar vast gaan slapen! Dus ik zeg gewoon niets, dan hoef ik ook niet te liegen! "We spraken af dat ik om vijf uur bij haar zijn. Saida wouw ophangen, maar Manel schreeuwde snel door de telefoon. "Oja, nog een ding? Waarom heb je die kaartjes gehad?"vroeg Manel nieuwschierig. Saida lachte. Zoals Manel van vroegs af aan wist, was dat Saida en haar zus niet goed met elkaar konden opschieten. "Die hongernek was me nog iets verschuldigd. Maar wat het is, doet er niet toe."Manel wist dat als Saida dat zei dat ze er niet over wilde hebben. "Oke haha, jij bent vreemd!"Saida lachte. Haar laatste woorden waren voordat ze opging. "Vreemd maar wel lekker!".... 

Manel ruimde maar meteen haar kamer op en nadat ze klaar was keek ze naar het beeld van haar tv die nog aan stond. De film was al afgelopen. Manel kreunde. Jammer, ze zou die film wel van de week huren. Ze keek op haar wekker en ze zag dat het al over tienen was. Manel voelde dat ze slaap kreeg. Ze rende naar beneden en zei haar ouders gedag. Haar moeder zei nog hoelaat ze zouden vertrekken en als ze wat nodig had dat ze naar de buren moest gaan. En anders naar haar zus, als het heel dringend was. Manel had braaf geknikt. Haar vader voegde er soms ook wat bij toe en Manel bleef braaf knikken. "Hoelaat komen jullie thuis?"vroeg Manel scheinheilig. "zondagochtend Insha Allah!"Manel knikte braaf. "Oke heb je dat begrepen. Als je ergens naar toe gaat of als je gaat slapen. Alles kijken of het dicht zit oke?"Manel lachte. "Ja jemma, anders nog iets!"Haar moeder lachte. "Nee eh temschoemt."Manel kuste haar vader en moeder op de wang en zei goedennacht en rende toen de trap op naar boven. Ze sloeg haar lakens open en ging eronder liggen. Met een zucht sloot ze genietend haar ogen._

----------


## miss_meryem

_De volgende ochtend werd Manel rustig wakker. Ze bleef op haar zij liggen en genoot van de warmte tussen haar dekens. Ze keek op haar wekker en ze zag dat het over tienen was. Manel stond rustig op en strekte zich uit. Ze opende haar gordijnen en liep naar de douche. Ze waste haar gezicht en liep toen naar de kamer van haar ouders. De bed was leeg en opgemaakt. Ze waren al weg! Manel danste van blijdschap. Yes, haar dag kon niet meer stuk! Haar ouders gingen meestal vroeg weg, om nog voor het ontbijt te kunnen zijn. Me moeder vond dat het gezelligste moment. Manel rende naar haar kamer en zette hard muziek op. Ze pakte wat kledingstukken wat ze nu zou aantrekken en trok het aan. Douchen zou ze vanavond doen! Ze kamde snel haar haren en liep toen naar beneden. Ze liep naar de telefoon en draaide de nummer van Saida. Saida nam slaperig op. "Ja?"Manel schreeuwde expres hard door de telefoon. "Wakker worden eh sexbeest."Saida lachte slaperig. "Mijn niet naapen eh eend,"zei ze schor. Ze lachte beiden. "Ewa, je ouders zijn zeker al weg? Jaa! Daar belde ik je voor op. Ga je wassen en neem alles mee wat je nodig hebt en kom dan hier naar toe en je kan vanavond ook meteen bij mij slapen!"Saida lachte. "Roestig Roestiggg! Mevrouw slaat op hol!"Manel lachte. "Ewaa ja of nee?"het was even stil toen ze antwoorde. "Oke ik kom er zo aan! Even me ouders overtuigen."Manel gllimlachte. "Ewa je ouders vertrouwt me! Je slaapt hier altijd, dus zal wel geen moeite zijn! 0ja, niet ontbijten he! Je ontbijt hier bij mij!"Saida lachte. "Wat had je dan gedacht? Gratis eten sla ik nooit af he! "Manel lachte. "Oke ik zie je dan zo!"ze hingen op. Manel liep naar de gang en rende de trap op. In haar kamer zette ze het muziek uit en liep toen weer naar beneden. In de keuken aangekomen zette ze de waterkoker aan en haalde brood uit de vriezer. Ze legde alles klaar in de keuken , toen ze de bel hoorde gaan. Manel rende naar de deur en opende de deur met een grote zwaai open. "He he eh sgaap, je bent er eindelijk! Manel kon wel door de grond zakken van ellende en ze werd knalrood toen ze niet Saida voor de deur zag staan. Wat deed hij hier? En waarom moest hij nou net nu vandaag komen, wanneer ze er op haar slechtst uitzag? "Schaap nog wel. Wat een leuke verwelkom Manel,"zei Sabir grijnzend. Onee! Dacht Manel. Had ik dat weer! Ik stond hier in een jurk van me moeder met me haren slordig in een knotje. Sabir zag er zoals gewoonlijk gewoon lekker uit. Zijn matje was naar achtergekamt. Hij had een spijkerbroek aan met daarop een zwart leren jack die open stond. Onder zijn jack had hij een zwart truitje aan. Zijn parfum verspreidde zich al snel door de gang. Manel merkte dat ze aan het treuzelen was! Sabir bekeek haar ook en Manel werd nog roder. Zijn diepbruine ogen, liet me hart weer op hol slaan. Waarom Sabir , waarom nou net jij? vroeg Manel hopeloos zichzelf af. Manel merkte dat ze aan het treuzelen was en dat Sabir haar wachtend aankeek, wanneer ze hem nou binnen zou vragen. "Ow sorry, kom binnen!"Manel ging opzij en liet hem voorbij lopen. "Ouders niet thuis?"vroeg Sabir zachtjes en keek de woonkamer rond. "Ze zijn naar tante Zohra uit Belgie," zei Manel kortaf. Sabir knikte. Ik dacht dat hij meteen weg zou gaan, maar hij liep tot haar verbazing richting de keuken. Manel liep achter hem aan. Ze was nog stilletjes boos op hem, want ze was die avond van de bruiloft nog steeds niet vergeten. Toen ze in de keuken aan kwam ging hij aan tafel zitten. Manel keek hem afwachtend aan. Hij deed rustig zijn jack uit en haalde zijn pakje sigaretten uit zijn zak en legde dat op tafel. Sabir ging een beetje onder uitgezakt zitten en keek op. "Ewa, mevrouw bied je me niets aan? Ik heb best honger, weet je"vroeg Sabir op een rustige toon en keek haar diep aan. Manel keek hem ook diep en uitdagend aan. Wat was hij onbeschoft! Manel had zin om hem een klap te verkopen. Manel draaide zich met haar rug naar hem toe en zei zachtjes :"Koffie of thee? Thee graag!"zei Sabir direct. Manel haalde met tegenzin de theepot uit de kastje en maakte de nehna schoon. Sabir had stilletjes toegekeken, terwijl Manel de thee klaar zette. Toen de thee kokend op de vuur zat, tilde ze hem op en schonk een glas voor hem in en legde het voor zijn neus. "Tast toe. Daar brood en beleg,"ze wees naar de brood en het beleg. Sabir knikte dankbaar. Manel pakte een bord uit de kast en legde het voor zijn neus. Ik zag dat Sabir vier sneetjes brood pakte en begon te smeren. Manels schonk voor der zelf thee in en leunde tegen de aanrecht en bekeek hoe hij at. Soms nam ze een flinke slok van haar thee. Sabir at gulzig zijn brood op en keek haar soms aan, waarna Manel de andere kant op keek. "Moet je niets?"vroeg Sabir toen hij net klaar was met eten. Manel schudde haar hoofd. "Ik heb al gegeten,"loog ze. Sabir knikte en pakte een siggaret uit zijn pakje. "Je vind het toch niet erg als ik rook,"Manel keek hem rustig aan en knikte. "Je doet maar,"Sabir stak zijn siggaret aan en keek haar weer met spleetogen aan. De manier van kijken deed haar aan de avond van de bruiloft denken. Toen had het haar verlegen gemaakt en blij, maar nu maakte het haar alleen maar bozer. Hij keek haar diep aan en zij hem ook. Geen woorden, maar lange oogcontact. Manel legde haar glas op de tafel en sloeg haar armen overelkaar. Ze keek hem eigenwijs aan. "Mag ik je vragen wat je hier eigenlijk doet?"Zijn ogen werden een seconde even groot, waarna hij haar met een grijns aan keek. Die grijns irriteerde me. "Ik wouw je zien Manel. Je bent beeldschoon weet je dat? Zelfs in je pyama zie je er zelfs goed uit!"Manel lachte overdreven. Nadat ze had gelachen vermande ze zich weer. "Ewa je hebt me gezien dus je kan gaan."Zei Manel op een rustig toon. Sabir keek haar met gespleten ogen aan. "Manel.. begon hij voorzichtig. "Ik weet dat je boos bent over de avond van de bruiloft met Sarah, maar.."Manel rolde boos met haar ogen en onderbrak hem. "het stelde niets voor , zeker? Dat wil je zeggen he?"Sabir zuchte diep en maakte driftig zijn siggaret uit. "Ja, het stelde niets voor!"Manel keek hem met een wenkbrauw omhoog aan. "Oke was dat het wat je te melden had? Wil je dan zo vriendelijk te zijn en nu weg gaan? "Sabir keek haar strak aan en stond boos op. Manel schrok, maar ze kon zich koel gedragen. Van binnen kon ik het wel uitgillen. Hij ging voor me staan en keek me diep aan. Manel ontweek zijn blik. Me hart voelde ik in me keel kloppen. Niet te dichtbij Sabir! Smeekte ze. Ze wist dat ze dat niet zou aan kunnen. Hij tilde met zijn duim en wijsvinger haar kin op."Manel kijk me aan,"Manel keek hem voorzichtig aan en de verdriet kwam naar boven. "Manel het spijt me echt. Het was stom van me." zei Sabir zachtjes. Manel keek hem diep aan en ik zag de spijt in zijn ogen. Manel sloot haar ogen en toen ze opkeek gleed er een traan langs haar wang. "Manel niet huilen,"fluisterde Sabir zachtjes en wrijfde met zijn duim de traan weg. Manel keek van hem weg. 'Nee Manel , kijk me aan!" zei Sabir streng. Manel keek met tegenzin hem weer aan. Zo had hij het zeker ook bij Sarah aangepakt. De herinnering van de avond op de bruiloft kwam naar boven. Ze zag weer hoe innig hij haar had gezoend. Manel kon er niets aan doen, maar de woede kwam weer naar boven. Hij kwam nu zogenaamd zijn excuses aanbieden, na de pijn die hij haar had aangedaan. " Dat had je je maar eerder moeten bedenken. Sabir ik wil dat je weggaat!"zei Manel zachtjes. Sabir keek haar niet begrijpend aan. "Hoor je niet wat ik zeg? Aub ga weg!"schreeuwde ze. Sabir schrok van haar uitbarsting. "Ga weg ja! Laat me met rust! Ik haat je ! "Sabir keek haar met grote ogen aan. Zijn ogen werden koud. Ijskoud. De rillingen gleden langs me rug. "Ga weg!"Sabir deinsde naar achteren en keek haar boos , maar vooral geschrokken aan. Hij gritste boos zijn jack van de stoel en pakte zijn sigarettepakje weg. "Oke is dat wat je wil? " Hij keek haar koud aan en wachte op haar antwoord. Manel keek de andere kant op. Hij wist wat hem te doen stond. Hij liep boos de gang op en zwaaide boos de deur open. Sarah stond voor de deur en keek hem geschrokken aan. Hij liep boos langs haar naar buiten en liet haar en Saida achter. Manel zakte op de grond en sloeg haar armen om der benen. "Nee Sabir , dit is niet wat ik wil!"jammerde Manel zachtjes en de tranen gleden over haar wangen. Saida keek Sabir verwarrend na en deed toen de deur dicht en rende naar Manel. Ze bukte ook en sloeg der armen om Manel heen. "Stil maar eend, wat is er aan de hand?" suste Saida zachtjes. "Wat is er toch allemaal aan de hand,"herhaalde ze vaak en streek met haar hand over haar haren. Manel huilde en ze kon maar niet ophouden. Yarabie , ik weet het niet meer.. Ik weet het echt niet meer.. gonsde het door haar hoofd..._  



DIT ZAL WEL GENOEG ZIJN HE ! hihi ! Dikke Kus MeryeM! 
 :zwaai: !

----------


## rooierozen

o wat mooooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii,,,,, hihihihih thnx voor je vervolg

jihane

----------


## m0cr0layD

Bedankt meid.

Top !  :duim:

----------


## SOEYMEYA

:wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:  
Ha ha, ik plaats net een reactie op medina.be over je verhaal...

Nou ik wilde zeggen dat het een pracht verhaal is en ga zo door!...

groetjes van een vlinder

----------


## miss_meryem

haha... leuk man! Alleen ben ik hier een stuk verder  :knipoog: 
Enne.. check it out !
xxxx kzet snel een verv0lg

----------


## rooierozen

Hoe lang moet ik nog wachten op je vervolg???
ik kan nie meer wachten hooorrrrr

----------


## miss_meryem

Hier weer een verv0lg rooie rozen  :grote grijns: 

_Nadat ik uitgehuild was stonden we op en gingen we aan eettafel zitten. Saida had me de hele tijd bezorgd aangekeken, maar ik had geen zin om er over te praten. Saida liet het maar zo en vroeg me niets. Nadat we rustig hadden ontbeten ruimden we alles op. Terwijl ik opruimde en met Saida praatte, was ik met me gedachte heel ver weg. Nadat we de keuken hadden opgeruimd liepen we naar de huiskamer en gingen we op de bank zitten. Ik zapte wat door toen Saida me schuin aan keek. Ik durfde haar niet aan te kijken, want ik wist waar over ze het wilde hebben. "Manel.. "begon ze voorzichtig. "hmm.."ik keek op en ik zag dat ze me bezorgd aankeek. "Wat was dat nou net allemaal? Of beter gezegd. Wat is er tussen jou en Sabir?"ik keek weer voor me uit en dacht aan wat er vanochtend was gebeurt in de keuken. Manel zuchtte diep en begon te vertellen. Nadat ze alles had verteld keek ze op wat haar reactie zou zijn. Saida keek me met der mond open aan. "En dat vertel je me nu pas?"zei ze verbaasd. Manel werd rood en zei als smoesje. "Ewa we hebben geen tijd gehad om eens goed met elkaar te praten."Saida lachte. "Leugenaar. Maar hoe lang is dit al aan de gang dan?"vroeg ze nieuwschierig en ze ging er eens goed bij zitten. "Sinds de bruiloft,"weer keek ze me met open mond aan. "Eh willie, heks ! Zo lang alllll! En ik dacht alleen maar dat je bezig was met Soufian."Manel keek haar aan en zei toen op een domme manier. "Ik ben niet bezig met Soufian of Sabir. Knoop dat goed in je oren."Saida lachte . "Ik plaag je maar schat!"Manel kon er nu ook wel om lachen. Saida keek me opeens sirieus aan. "Een ding meid. Je bent niet de enige die het flink te pakken heeft, ik ben bang dat jou neven je ook helemaal te gek vinden," Manel keek haar aan en begon op haar onderlip te bijten. "shittt,"zei Manel hardop. Saida lachte. "Zeg dat welllll!"...We moesten toen hard lachen. Van binnen kon ik het wel uitschreeuwen!.... 
"Niet zo somber!!!"schreeuwde Saida en gaf me een stomp op me schouder! "2night babyyy! Dan ga je alles vergeten! We gaan genieten vanavond en we laten alles ff achter ons! oke?"Manel lachte en we raakte in een drukke gesprek over vanavond....

De hele dag hadden we gelachen en gekletst. We wilden zo de tijd rekken. We zaten of beneden of weer boven ons voor te bereiden. Saida had wat kledingstukken meegenomen en ze aan me geshowd. Ze had ze aan mij aangeboden om het vanavond aan te trekken, maar ik had het vriendelijk afgewezen. Mijn humeur was dan wel opgevrolijkt, maar in me achterhoofd zat de hele tijd Sabir. Ik had hem pijn gedaan, dat wist ik. En dat gevoel kon ik maar niet uit me hoofd zetten. Waarom deed ik me eigen die pijn aan en de mensen om me heen die me dierbaar waren. Sabir was me neef en ik wist dat we ons hele leven lang neef en nicht zouden blijven. Niets of niemand kon dat veranderen. Het gevoel als neef was er niet meer, ik had zelfs fantasien gehad dat ik als vrouw naast hem zou lopen. Dromen, dromen mag altijd. Hoefde je niet voor te betalen, waren de woorden van Saida. 

Ik keek op de klok en zag dat het net vijf uur was. Saida en ik zaten aan tafel te genieten van onze netbestelde pizza en kletste volop over die zaterdag toen Saida Soufian en Redouan in de stad had gezien. Aan haar beschrijving over Redouan, kon ik er uit halen dat hij nog steeds het zelfde was gebleven. Hij zag er goed uit, had ze gezegt. Manel had geprobeerd niet genteresseerd over te komen, maar stiekem kon ze niet wachten tot ze oog in oog met hem zou staan. De gedachte dat Soufian er achter zou komen dat zij en Redouan iets met elkaar hadden gehad kon ze steeds niet uit der kop zetten. Ze zou het maar aan kijken hoe het zou gaan lopen. Nadat we klaar waren met eten ruimde we af en liepen we naar boven. Boven aangekomen zette we muziek aan en begonnen we ons kleren bij elkaar te zoeken. Ik had een spijkerbroek gekozen met lage zakken met daarop een truitje dat zwart was van kleur en met glittertjes der op. Saida had een zwarte broek gekozen met daarop een roze truitje, dat heel fel was. Ik stelde voor dat ik als eerst zou gaan douchen. Ik liep naar de douche en sloot de deur achter me dicht. Nadat ik klaar was met douchen deed ik me badjas aan en liep naar me kamer. In me kamer aangekomen zag ik Saida languit op me bed zitten. Ze keek naar de tv en toen ik binnen kwam keek ze op. "Klaar madame?"vroeg ze vriendelijk. "Jeps, jou beurt madame,"Saida stond op en liep langs me heen naar de douche met kleren in der handen. Ik deed me badjas uit en trok me kleren aan die ik klaar had gelegd. Toen pakte ik de fhn en fhnde me haren stijl en liet een pony naar links hangen. Toen ik daarmee klaar was deed ik nog wat mascara en oog potlood op. Ik bekeek me zelf in de spiegel en herkende me zelf haast niet. De wallen waren goed weggewerkt en me haren zaten stijl. Ik lachte naar me zelf in de spiegel en knikte tevreden, deed toen wat parfum op en ging toen op bed liggen wachten op Saida. 

Een tijdje later kwam Saida gekleed de kamer binnen. Haar haren waren nog nat. "Je ziet er mooi uit zo!"zei Manel. Saida lachte naar me en liep toen naar de spiegel en begon zich zelf op te maken. Net als mij deed ze wat mascara op en oogpotlood. Toen ze daarmee klaar was begon ze haar haren in te vetten en liet het als mooie krullen zitten. "Tadaaa!"en ze draaide zich om met een grijns. Ze zag er beeldig uit. "Je ziet er mooi ui!"Saida grijnsde. "Saida heb even een vraagje, me make-up is die niet te dik?"vroeg Manel onzeker. "Het moet er niet uit zien als ****,"Saida schudde haar hoofd. "Nee meid, er moet juist meer make-up op. Je hebt het er zo weinig opzitten. "Manel was tevreden met haar antwoord. Ze wilde niet er bij gaan lopen alsof ze miss Eu was. Of als ****. Ze ging naar het feest voor plezier en niet voor jongens. We liepen naar beneden en gingen even naar het winkelcentrum. Het winkelcentrum was zoals gewoonlijk weer bomvol met allochtonen die weer niets hadden te doen. Jongens riepen wat naar ons, maar ik draaide me niet om terwijl Saida achterom keek en naar hun lachte. "Kijk voor je eh mesgoeta!'Saida lachte. "Ewa ik leef maar een keer he!"Manel lachte. "Zied zied, voordat je daluk klappen van me krijgt!"Saida lachte. "Oke jemma!"We liepen lachend naar buiten, naar huis toe..._  

 :zwaai:

----------


## m0cr0layD

Thnx.. love Your story !  :grote grijns:

----------


## m0cr0layD

Thnx.. love Your story !  :grote grijns:

----------


## rooierozen

m0cr0layD we meet again!! 

MOOI VERVOLG BY THE WAY

kisses rooierozen

----------


## rooierozen

[GLOW=firebrick]eigenlijk wens ik een heel lang vervolg miss_meryem!!! ik spreek ook voor mocrolady!!! yek??

ewa laat ons niet te lang wachten [/GLOW]

----------


## Elhbiba

Hey meid

Is een leuk verhaal laat ons niet te lang wachten meid...

Dada :zwaai:

----------


## m0cr0layD

> _Geplaatst door rooierozen_ 
> *[GLOW=firebrick]eigenlijk wens ik een heel lang vervolg miss_meryem!!! ik spreek ook voor mocrolady!!! yek??
> 
> ewa laat ons niet te lang wachten [/GLOW] *


Ja, zeker  :wijs:  !

Kom op, we wachten op een vervolgggg !!  :grote grijns:

----------


## Antwerpse_meid

slm

schrijf nu maar snel verder, is een af verhaal, tzal zeker prima gaan zijn, succes!!!

beslama
thallah!slm

----------


## miss_meryem

KOMT ER AAN N0G EVEN GEDULD DAMES! 
DIKKE ZOEN VAN MOI  !

----------


## rooierozen

[GLOW=crimson]hij is er bijna, hij is er bijna maar nog niet helemaal

kontje blauw!![/GLOW]

----------


## m0cr0layD

Ik ben verslaafd aan je verhaal  :nerveus:  

Dus ga gauw verder, plies?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sanae_fatiha

:duim:   :duim:

----------


## m0cr0layD

:droef:  ..

----------


## ma3tiesa

zzzooo meid wallah jou verhaal is echt  :bril:  ik heb het verhaal in 1 keer gelezen ik kon niet meer stoppen verslavend :grote grijns:  ga asjeblieft snel verder met een heeeeeeeeeeel lan vervolg  :grote grijns:   :grote grijns: 

thalla  :blauwe kus:

----------


## Antwerpse_meid

slm

amai wanneer ga je verderschrijven, da duurt echt lang, begin nu snel !!! maar als je begint, ineens een heel lang stuk, je weet, tis nooit genoeg h

succes

beslama apre[/GLOW]

----------


## miss_meryem

_Thuis aangekomen, checkte we alles weer voor de zekerheid en pakte we wat geld en stapte de deur uit. We liepen kletsend naar de bushalte. Soms kwamen er auto's langs en toeterde, waardoor ik en Saida kappot moesten lachen. Een tijdje later zag ik de bus al aankomen. Toen de bus voor ons stopte, stapte we in en groette de buschaffeur ons met een knipoog en stempelde onze buskaarten. We zochten plek achterin en bekeek onze bus. Bus was dit keer leeg, terwijl het op een doordeweekse dag heel vol was met jongeren, die of van school of de stad afkwamen. Terwijl we kletste keek ik naar buiten. Het was donker geworden, de lataarnpalen gingen voorzichtig aan en de wegdek werd wat lichter. De bus remde een beetje af en het stopte voor de stoplicht. Me hart stond een seconde stil. NEE , zag ik het nou goed?! "Manel! HALLO? leef je nog?"zei Saida ongeduldig. "Ik praat tegen je eh temshoemt!"Manel schudde haar hoofd en keek haar wazig aan. "Wat is er? Je bent zo bleek?"zei Saida dit keer wat meer bezorgder. "Niets!"en er verscheen een glimlach op de gezicht van Manel. Ik wist het gewoon bijna zeker. Toen ik naar buiten keek, bekeek ik de auto's die langs reden. Dat was een gewoonte, die ik van vroegs af aan had. Een zwarte mercedes had naast de bus afgeremd en ik had in twee bruine ogen gekeken. Redouan had me ook verbaasd aangekeken. Me hart had zowat me lichaam verlaten. Ik zat hier met een shock toen zijn auto in beweging kwam en hij weg reed. Moest mij weer overkomen, dacht Manel, terwijl ze voorzichtig bij kwam van de schrik....

Terwijl ik bij kwam van de schrik, praatte Saida gewoon door. Me gedachte waren ver weg. Ik had eindelijk Redouan gezien. Ook al was het onverwachts geweest. De schrik was hoog geweest en niet alleen bij mij , maar ook bij Redouan. Dat had ik aan zijn gezichtsuitdrukking gezien. De vraag wat hij hier deed spookte steeds door me hoofd. "Manel wake-up my girl! We zijn er,"Manel keek verschrikt op naar der vriendin. "Damz kijk naar buiten Manel! Weet je hoe druk het al is geworden!"Manel volgde de blik van Saida. De oprit stond helemaal vol van de auto's. Hier en daar liepen Marokkaanse jongeren. Je zag stelletjes, maar ook gewoon vriendengroepjes. Saida stond naast me, maar ik voelde de zenuwen bij haar komen, want ze knikte met haar knieen. Saida keek me met een grijns aan! "Kom!"want we zagen dat de buschaffeur nu ons ongeduldig aankeek. De klapdeuren gingen met een zucht open en Saida sprong zowat van de trapje af. Ik volgde sloom haar voorbeeld. Toen we beneden stonden, ging de klapdeur achter me met een zucht weer dicht en reed de bus weer weg. Ik sloot me ogen en snoof de lucht diep in. De lucht van vanavond was fris en zuiver. Toen ik opkeek, keek Saida me aan. Haar ogen stonden opeens sirieus. "Manel?"Manel glimlachte . "Ja?" Saida frunnikte aan haar jasrits. "Als er vanavond iets gebeurt en het maakt niet uit wat, dan moet je altijd gewoon naar me toe komen he! Dan gaan we meteen naar huis!"Manel lachte zachtjes. "Er gebeurt niets lieverd! We maken er een topavond van!"zei Manel geruststellend en er verscheen een grijns op Saida's gezicht. De krullen van haar danste op en neer. Wat zag ze er schattig uit! "Jazeker! Laat het feest beginnen!" Manel lachte, terwijl ze aan haar arm door Saida het plein op werd getrokken. We voegde ons toe, tussen de menigte naar het grote poort. Ik voelde me een stuk beter! Vrij! Het leek net alsof ik weer in Marokko liep, tussen al me landgenootjes...

Toen we bij het grote poort waren aangekomen, vroeg de vrouw achter het loket naar ons kaartje. We gaven haar ons kaartje en ze scheurde er een stukje van af. Nadat ze onze kaartje weer terug hadden gegeven, gebaarde ze naar ons dat we verder konden lopen. We liepen verder het grote plein op. Nadat we bij het zaal waren aangekomen, kwamen twee grote mannen op ons afgelopen. Ze hadden een breed postuur en ze waren allebei blank en blond. Vast Nederlanders. Ze fouilleerde ons tasje en ons jas. Ze knikte naar elkaar en gaven ons beide een nummertje en verzochten ons om ons jas en tasje af te geven. Saida volgde hun aanwijzingen op, maar ik vroeg vriendelijk aan de meneer of ik me tasje bij me mocht houden. De twee mannen keken elkaar aan en knikte. Ik gaf me jasje af en ze gaven me een nummertje. Ik deed hem snel in me tas, voordat ik hem kwijt zou raken. We mochten door lopen. De deuren van het zaal stonden al wagenwijd open. Toen we er door heen liepen, draaide de meeste gezichten om. De meeste bleven ons aankijken, maar de andere draaide zich weer om. Er was nog geen muziek. De zaal was volop verlicht en het was benauwd in de zaal. Er was veel kabaal in de zaal. Mensen kletse volop met elkaar of schreeuwde naar elkaar om elkaar te kunnen verstaan. Ik zag dat Saida gebaarde naar iemand en toen ik op keek zag ik een stelletje op haar afkomen. Manel rolde met haar ogen. Ik had geen zin om te groeten, dus ik gebaarde naar Saida dat ik alvast zou doorlopen. Ik liet haar kletsend achter. Naarmate ik verder liep, hoe drukker het werd. Toen ik op me tenen ging staan , vond ik dat ook niet zo gek, want de podium zat aan de voorkant. De meeste mensen wilde graag de optreden bijwonen. Er waren zat mensen die gewoon voor de lol waren gekomen, om mensen te ontmoetten. Hier en daar zaten jongelui wat te drinken en rond te checken. Vanuit me ooghoeken zag ik een groepje Marokkanen in een hoek staan. Ik durfde niet op te kijken. Paar van de jongens riepen wat, maar ik keek niet op. Yes! Eindelijk! Wc's in zicht! Manel moest zich inhouden om maar niet naar de wc te rennen! Toen ze bij de wc's aankwam, was het druk. Heeel druk! De meeste meisjes stonden voor de spiegel hun make-up aan het bijwerken. Er waren meisjes die ook gewoon naar de wc ging of er slungelig bij stonden te gapen. "Mag ik er even bij?"vroeg Manel vriendelijk. Een meisje stond precies voor een deur die niet bezet was. Het meisje ging opzij en ik stapte de wc in. Ik deed de deur meteen op slot en haalde de wcbril omlaag. Manel ging er op zitten en haalde haar gsm uit haar tasje. Nee.. weer drie oproepen gemist! Dat had me moeder kunnen zijn, dacht Manel boos. Ze gooide het weer terug in haar tasje en haalde haar spiegel eruit en bekeek haar ogen. Geen vlekken, alles zat nog goed. Ze stond op en trok door. Zehma laten zien alsof ik naar de wc was gegaan. Ik deed de wcbril omhoog en stapte de wc uit. De wc's waren minder druk geworden. De meeste waren alweer terug naar de zaal gegaan. Ik ging voor de spiegel staan en waste me handen. Toen ik opkeek en in de spiegel keek, keek ik recht oog in oog met een meisje die naast me stond. Meteen kon ik aan haar gezicht zien dat ze ook van mij leeftijd was. Ze had kort bruin haar en was kort en slank. Ze lachte naar me en ik lachte terug. Ze was niet een van de mooiste maar ze had iets moois. Ze was mooi en modern gekleed. Ik wende me ogen van haar af en ik voelde de ogen van haar in me prikken. Ik waste grondig me handen af en liep toen naar de automaat waar je je handen kon drogen. Nadat ik dat had gedaan keek ik op en zag ik al dat het meisje die naast me had gestaan al weg was. Manel liep de wc uit, Yeah laat het feest nu maar echt beginnen! Dacht Manel grijnsend! Ze zou van deze avond genieten!

Het muziek was begonnen. Hier en daar danste meisjes en jongens volop op het maat van het muziek. De band speelde fantastisch! Ik zat aan een tafeltje van me cola te genieten, ondertussen gingen me heupen zachtjes mee op het muziek. Vele meisjes danste te overdreven om maar op te vallen. Daar ergerde ik me volop aan, maar ik schonk er geen aandacht aan. Er liepen ook veel mooie mannen rond. Zat van mij leeftijd, maar ook ouder. Een jongen viel me op die aan de overkant met een ander jongen aan het praten was. Hij had bruine ogen en zwart haar. Hij was zwart gekleed. Terwijl hij met zijn vriend aan het praten was, keek hij opeens naar me op. Alsof hij voelde dat ik naar hem keek. Hij knipoogde. Manel schrok en keek weer een andere kant op. Ik keek weer stiekem naar hem en ik zag dat hij ook naar me keek. Manel lachtte en hij lachte terug. Hij was een mooie jongen, maar hij hoefde van mij part niet in me buurt te komen. Ik hoefde niet nog meer jongensproblemen. Ik keek op me horloge en ik zag dat het al half tien was. Saida had ik niet meer gezien. Ze zou vast hier ergens rondlopen. Sarah? Ik knipperde me ogen even dicht en deed ze weer open. Ik droomde niet! Ik zag haar voorbij lopen en ze was niet alleen. Ze was mooi gekleed. Ze had een rode jurk aan en haar haren zaten los. Nee! Het bloed trok uit me gezicht, toen ik haar weer vond. Ze had de armen van Soufian en die van Redouan vast.Ik dook snel weg. Gelukkig ze hadden me niet gezien. Me handen werden al snel klam van het zweet. O nee, wat moest ik nu doen? Ik had er wel aan gedacht dat ze zouden komen , maar de zaal was groot. Ze konden me toch niet vinden dacht ik, maar nee hoor. Het bleek niet zo te zijn. Manel veegde het zweet van haar handen op haar broek af en dacht snel na. Ik kon nu ook naar huis gaan? Nee, ik schudde me hoofd bij die gedachte. Ik liet me niet weg sturen! Manel stond op en nam zich voor om Saida te gaan zoeken. Na een tijdje rondgelopen te hebben, zag ik Saida verder op met een jongen praten. Ik stapte op der af en glimlachte naar hun. De jongen waarmee ze praatte was een lang jongen met veel krullen. Hij had het tot zijn oren zitten. Hij lachte naar me en stelde zich zelf voor. Hij bleek Samir te heten en 21 jaar oud te zijn. Saida en Samir kende elkaar van Saida's zus. Ik zag dat hij me bekeek en ik sloeg beschaamd me ogen neer. Om maar snel van hun af te komen, vroeg ik of ze drinken wouden. Ze knikte. Gelukkig! Even verlost! Ik liep naar de bar en bestelde drie colaatjes. De barman knikte en schonk drie glazen cola in. Toen ik wouw afrekenen, zag ik dat er iemand naast me kwam staan en drie cola's bestelde. Die stem kwam me bekend voor en toen ik me omdraaide stond ik oog in oog met Soufian. Zijn gezicht klaarde op toen hij Manel zag. "Heey! Wat een verrassing! Wat doe je hier?"Manel lachte verlegen naar hem. "Ik kom hier om te dansen," voor wat anders, maar dat zei ze niet hardop. Hij had het volgensmij niet gehoord, want hij kwam dichterbij staan en hield z'n gezicht dicht die van mijn. Ik herhaalde me woorden en ik zag dat hij lachte. "Met wie ben je?"hij keek naast me maar hij zag dat ik alleen was. Ik gebaarde naar Saida verdop. Hij keek waar ik naar toe wijsde. "Met Saida."Hij knikte. Ik zag dat hij naar Samir keek. Ik zag dat er iets vertrok in zijn kaak en zijn blik even ruste op die jongen. Hij keek me weer aan en ik zag dat zijn ogen anders waren. "Ow en die jongen? Is dat je vriend?"vroeg Soufian rustig. Zijn ogen keken me rustig en afwachtend aan. Manel keek hem raar aan. En liet het een paar seconden tot der binnen dringen. "Nee man!"ik lachte. "Ik heb hem net een minuut geleden leren kennen!"Soufian knikte, maar iets in zijn ogen vertelde me dat hij het niet geloofde. Dan had hij maar pech ! Ik rekende af en pakte me dienblad, toen Soufian ook zijn glazen pakte en met me mee liep. Toen ik bij Saida aan kwam keken Samir en Saida op. Aan Saida's uitdrukking te zien, zag ik dat ze geschrokken was. Van binnen moest ik een beetje lachen. Ze keek me argwanend aan, haar bleek vroeg me wat hij hier deed. Ik keek van haar weg en stelde ze aan elkaar voor. Saida en Soufian raakte snel in gesprek verwikkeld, toen Samir even naast me kwam staan. Ik keek naar hem op en hij lachte waarna ik naar hem terug lachte. "Je bent mooi als je lacht!"schreeuwde hij in me oor. Hij kwam zo dichtbij me staan, ik kon gewoon zijn parfum ruiken. "Dank je! Jij ook!"Samir lachte. Opeens kwam Soufian bij ons staan en hij keek me raar aan. Boos zelfs. "Kom ga je even met me mee?"vroeg hij en hij trok me aan me armen mee , weg van Samir vandaan. Wat was dit ? Waarom deed hij zo boos? Samir keek hem niet begrijpend aan en mij keek hij ook niet begrijpend aan. Manel werd boos en rukte zich los. "Wat doe je?"Soufian draaide zich om en trok me weer aan me armen mee. Weg van Saida en Samir. Saida keek verschrikt ons na. Weer trok ik me los.Mensen om ons heen keken ons raar aan en meeste draaide zich ook verveeld op. "Soufian praat! Kijk me aan verdomme!"schreeuwde ik boos! Soufian draaide zich om en ik zag dat hij boos naar me keek. "Wat is er man?"vroeg ik hard, zodat hij me kon horen. "Weet je wat er is?"vroeg hij kwaad. Ik zag hem hevig ademen. "Wil je echt weten wat er is?"vroeg hij boos. Manel keek hem niet begrijpend aan. "Ja vertel het me?"vroeg ze dit keer wat voorzichtiger. Hij stapte naar haar toe en en keek me diep aan. Manel slikte een paar keer. Wat was hij van plan? Hij ademde diep en vaak, en keek me boos aan. Hij legde zijn handen achter in me nek en kuste volop op me mond. Ik wist niet wat er gebeurde en keek hem verschrikt aan. De wereld om me heen verdween naar de achter grond. Ik rook zijn lichaamsgeur. Hij kwam dichterbij staan en ik probeere me los te maken. Hij dwong mee te aan, want zijn handen hielden me stevig vast in me nek. Ik zag dat hij zijn ogen sloot en me mond probeerde te openen. Me hart bonsde hart in me keel. Ik gaf al me energie om los van hem te komen, maar dat lukte niet. Ik was boos, alle herinneringen schoten voorbij, maar toch..Ik sloot me ogen en probeerde van deze zoen te genieten. Dit was toch wat ik wilde? Me lichaam voelde slap aan en al het woede raakte op achtergrond. Het enigste wat nu telde was Soufian en ik. Ik legde me handen op zijn heupen. Ik voelde me weg, ver weg. Me gevoelens voor hem voelde ik groter worden..Opeens verstarde hij en maakte zich van me los. Hij keek me verwarrend aan. Wat is er met hem ? Ik keek hem verschrikt aan. Hij deinsde naar achteren en schudde met zijn hoofd. Zijn uitdrukking was verschrikt en verwarrend. Zijn groene ogen waren niet meer boos, maar onzeker. Hij wreef met zijn hand door zijn haren en draaide zich om en liep weg. " Soufian!"riep ik hem nog na, maar hij draaide zich niet om. Hier stond ik dan. Verslagen en ik voelde me stom! Stom dat ik mee was gegaan! Ik voelde me opeens echt klote. Zo klote had ik me nog nooit gevoeld. ik voelde me afgewezen. Gebruikt! Zijn afdruk van zijn lippen voelde ik nog steeds op me mond. Ruw haalde ik met me handpalm over me mond, om zo zijn kusafdruk weg te halen. Ik wist het. Ik was te laat. Hij had me hart meegenomen voordat ik het zelf door had..._

----------


## miss_meryem

_Saida kwam op me afgerend!"Manel! Wat is er gebeurt?"vroeg ze nieuwschierig en bezorgd. Ik draaide me naar haar om en de tranen zaten in me ogen. Ik voelde me kut! Ik kon wel jankend in elkaar zakken. Iedereen om me heen danste en lachte, maar ik leefde nu in een stille zwarte wereld. Saida ging voor me staan en hield me bij me wangen vast. "Meid wat is er?"vroeg ze bezorgd en keek me diep aan. "Vertel me wat is er gebeurd?"er gleed een traan naar beneden. "Ik wil naar huis!"jammerde ze. Saida knikte. "Oke is goed! We gaan nu meteen!"Manel schudde met haar hoofd. "Nee jij blijft! Ik ga alleen!"Saida trok een wenkbrauw op. "Ben je gek? Denk je dat ik je zo laat gaan ?"Manel keek haar boos aan. "Nee Saida, ik wil jou avond niet verpesten! Blijf oke?"Saida schudde eigenwijs haar hoofd. "Nee e zine inoe ik ga mee! Niet eigenwijs doen!"Ze omhelsde me en ik sloot me ogen. We stonden een paar seconden zo toen ze naar me opkeek en knipoogde. Mnel lachte naar der. "Goed zo! Geen tranen, maar lachen!"Manel kon het niet laten om te zeggen . "Wie is hier nou eigenwijs?"Saida lachte en trok haar mee naar de poort om haar jas op te halen en die van Manel. Toen we onze jas hadden opgehaald liepen we naar buiten. Manel keek naar de grond en het leek net alsof ik niet loopde maar zweefde. Soufian had me gewild. De manier van hoe hij me gekust had, had het verraden. Maar iets had hem tegengehouden. Maar wat? 
Terwijl we op de bus wachtte, vertelde ik Saida alles wat er gebeurt was. Ze had rustig geluisterd en me niet onderbroken, toen ik klaar was had ze geknikt en dacht diep na. "Iets Manel, Iets.."Mompelde ze. "Ewa sgatje, daar heb je zat tijd voor om achter te komen, waarom hij daarna zo reageerde. Hij pakte je op je bek en niet andersom, dus hij voelt zeker iets voor je. "Manel knikte. We stopte met praten toen de bus arriveerde. We stapte in en stempelde af en liepen naar achter. Ik keek naar me horloge en zag dat het net half elf was. Pff .. en dit zou een fantastische avond worden, dacht Manel verdrietig....._  

* zo zal wel ff genoeg zijn voor een tijdje!  dikke kus MeryeM!*

----------


## rooierozen

:wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:   :wohaa:  

yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 

groetjes jihane

----------


## Antwerpse_meid

salaaaaaaaaam 

leuk vervolg, maar er moet nog meer komen, schrijf verder!!!!!!!

beslama thallah

----------


## m0cr0layD

Ze hebben gekust..  :grote grijns: 

 :ole:  !!

Ga snel door meid, 't was TOP  :duim:

----------


## miss_meryem

_Toen we thuis aankwamen rende ik rechtstreeks de trap op naar de douche. Ik liet Saida achter in de woonkamer. Saida keek me verwarrend na. In de douche aangekomen draaide ik de doucheknop open en deed de deur op slot. Ik trok ruw me kleren uit en stapte meteen het koude water in. Ik voelde niet eens dat het water koud was en sloot me ogen. Ik deed snel wat zeep op me handen en waste me haren en me lichaam me af. Me gezicht maakte ik ruw schoon. Diep van binnen was ik in de war, maar ik voelde me het meest dom. Ik voelde me dom, omdat ik mee was gegaan met Soufian. Ik had me zelf nooit zover moeten overhalen. Nadat ik al het zeep had afgewassen draaide ik de doucheknop uit en pakte me badjas van de haak. Ik deed hem strak dicht en deed de badkamerdeur open. Meteen begon ik te rillen van de kou. Tegenover me stond Saida me bij kamerdeur me aan te gapen. "Meid, doe nou rustig aan en ga je zelf niet op zitten vreten,"Manel keek een andere kant op en liep langs haar heen de kamer binnen. "Ik vreet me niet op, ik neem normaal een douche!"snauwde Manel. Ik hoorde dat Saida zuchte. "Ja wat je normaal noemt, zie jou huid helemaal rood."Manel liep naar haar kaptafelspiegel en bekeek haar gezicht. Saida had gelijk. Haar gezicht was helemaal rood van het schuren. Manel draaide zich met een zucht om en Saida gooide haar cremepotje naar der toe. Manel kon het net opvangen en smeerde wat creme op der gezicht. "Ik overdrijf ook wel een beetje he?"vroeg Manel zachtjes en keek haar aan. Saida lachte. "Ja een beetje heel erg! Je doet netalsof je verkracht bent door een of andere gek vent!"Manel lachte. "Ik weet, pff.."Manel rolde met haar ogen en pakte de fohn. Ze fohnde haar haren , terwijl Saida haar kleren uit trok en het make-up erafhaalde van haar gezicht. Nadat we klaar waren met het omkleden en ons haren hadden gevlochten, maakte Saida haar slaapzak klaar en ik me bed. We gingen beiden er in liggen en deden de licht uit, om te gaan slapen. Saida hoorde ik al snel snurken, maar ik zelf kon de slaap niet vatten. Telkens moest ik aan de kus denken en met die gedachte viel ik toch stiekem in zalige slaap....  

De volgende ochtend schrok ik zwetend wakker. Ik ging recht overeind zitten en keek om me heen. De droom had zo echt geleken! Ik had de avond te voren weer helemaal beleefd in me droom, alleen had het dit keer een andere wending. Nadat ik met Soufian had gekust, had hij me uitgelachen. Iedereen om me heen kwam er bij staan en lachte me uit. Zelfs Saida en Samir lachte me uit. Ik wilde weg rennen, maar iedereen leek me achter na te zitten en ze bleven me uitlachen! Ik struikelde over me eigen voeten, toen ik wakker werd! Ik keek naar de grond en zag Saida rustig snurken. Manel viel weer met een plof op haar rug en keek schuin naar haar wekker. Pas half acht! Manel zuchtte diep en ging toen op haar zij liggen en sloot haar ogen, om zo haar slaap weer te hervatten. Het lukte niet. Hoe ze ook lag, ze kon maar niet in slaap vallen. Manel ging weer overeind zitten en stapte over Saida heen. Ze raapte een trainingsbroek met daarbij een vest die erbij hoorde van de grond en liep op haar tenen naar de douche. Ze kleedde zich om en waste haar gezicht en poetste haar tanden. Toen deed ze haar haren snel in een frutknot en liep toen de douche uit naar beneden. In de keuken aangekomen pakte ze een manderijn en at die op. Ik trok me schoenen uit en pakte de sleutels van het kastje in de gang en liet snel een briefje achter voor Saida. Toen stapte ik de deur uit en deed het voorzichitg achter me dicht. Daar stond ik dan buiten voor de voordeur. Waar zou ik naar toe gaan? Naar Selma? Nee, die lag vast nog te slapen en ze zou dan toch meteen gaan vragen wat er was. Naar Sarah kon ik ook niet gaan, dat meid kon ik niet eens uitstaan laat staan daar naar toe gaan. Hmm.. naar Khadija en Fatima? Nee, ze zouden ook gaan doorvragen. Dan maar even rondlopen.. Ik liep de straat uit en ik kwam een oud mannetje tegen die zijn hond uitlaatte. Hij zwaaide en ik zwaaide vriendelijk terug. Ik liep steeds verder en de zon kwam al tevoorschijn. Ja! Ik ga naar het park! Ik liep verder toen ik de park in zicht zag komen. Ik zocht er een bankje en ging er op zitten. Ik had uitzicht op een meer en hier en daar liepen er eenden te kwaken. Manel sloot haar ogen en genoot van de stilte. Om haar heen was het stil en liep er niemand. Manel kreeg slaap en ging er een beetje bij liggen en legde haar hoofd op haar arm. Ze viel in een diepe slaap...

Ze voelde dat er iemand over haar heen boog. Ze deed voorzichtig haar ogen open en keek recht in de gezicht van Sabir. Manel schrok en wouw snel overeind gaan zitten toen ze met haar hoofd tegen zijn hoofd aanknalde. Manel viel weer achterover en legde haar hand op haar voorhoofd. "Kan je niet uitkijken?"snauwde Manel boos. Sabir hield zijn hand ook op zijn pijnlijke voorhoofd en keek haar ook met ogen aan die volle pijn uitdrukte "Kan ik beter tegen jou zeggen!"Manel ging overeind zitten en boog haar hoofd naar beneden. Ik keek naar hem op en we schoten beiden in de lach. Het was ook geen gezicht hoe we hier zaten. Sabir ging naast me zitten en keek me aan. "Wat doe je hier?"vroeg Manel, terwijl ze een ander kant op keek. "Kan ik net zo goed aan jou vragen,"zei Sabir voorzichtig en hij kuchte, waardoor ik hem wel moest aankijken. "Ik ben in slaap gevallen,"zei Manel zachtjes en er verscheen een verlegen lach op haar gezicht. "En nu jij,"zei ze er meteen erachter aan. Hij bekeek me gezicht en er verscheen een glimlach op zijn gezicht. "Ik ben bij je thuis geweest, maar ik trof alleen Saida daar aan. Ik vroeg waar je was en ze liet me een briefje zien dat je buiten was, maar er stond er niet op waar. Toen ik je wou gaan zoeken, zag ik toevallig een oud man langs jullie huis lopen met een hond en vroeg aan hem of hij een mooie dame had gezien. Hij zei dat hij jou richting het park zag lopen.." Manel keek een ander kant op en slikte. Was ik vorige keer niet duidelijk geweest, dacht Manel verwarrend. Hij had nooit moeten komen, want nu maakte hij haar alleen maar verwarrender dan ze al was. Manel keek hem stiekem vanuit haar ooghoeken aan en ze zag nu pas hoe mooi hij er weer uitzag. Hij had net als haar ook een trainingsbroek aan met daarop een zwarte jas. Zijn haren waren naar achtergekamt. Ze zag dat als hij lachte dat hij lichte kuiltjes in zijn wangen kreeg. Manel keek verlegen voor zich uit. Waarom was hij bij me thuis geweest? Maar dat durfde ze niet te vragen. Ze moest weer even denken aan de vorige keer , toen ze hem had weggestuurd. Hij deed nu normaal tegen haar, maar ik kon dat niet. Opeens knorde me buik hevig van de honger. Manel keek verschrikt op naar Sabir en het was al te laat. Hij had het gehoord, want hij moest hard lachen. "Kom mop, we gaan eten halen! Je hebt honger zo te horen!"en hij knipoogde naar haar. Manel werd knalrood en lachte. We stonden op en ik liep hem achterna. Toen we uit het park waren stond er een zwarte mercedes op on te wachten. Ik liep om en stapte in en Sabir stapte ook in .Hij deed zijn sleutel in het slot en draaide muziek. Hij starte de auto op en zo reden we weg. In de auto hadden we niet met elkaar gepraat. Bang dat er iemand iets fouts zei. De centrum flitste voorbij en Sabir zocht een parkeerplaats en parkeerde zijn auto. Ik stapte uit en hij volgde me voorbeeld. We liepen naar een bakker tegenover ons, toen zijn gsm afging..._ 


*Ik heb les meiden! xxx MeryeM!*

----------


## rooierozen

:party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:   :party:  



[GLOW=orangered]Shoukran SCHATJEEEEEEEEE [/GLOW]

----------


## Antwerpse_meid

Miss meryem, ik heb iets ontdekt...

hoe meer we zitte zeuren om het verhaal snel verder te schrijven, hoe meer we krijgen  :tong uitsteken:  dus ik weet al hoe ik de zaakjes ga aanpakke
hehe  
WE WANT MORE WE WANT MORE WE WANT MORE WE WANT MORE  

damn girl, ik vind het een goei verhaal en er moet meer komen......aight

beslamaa, thallah frask!;-)
xxx

----------


## yasmina_83

hoiiiii mop 

echt een heeeeeeeeeel goed verhaal
ga aub snel verder 
kusjes van yasmina

----------


## m0cr0layD

Lieve meid,

Schrijf alsjeblieft heeeeel snel een vervolg  :grote grijns: 

Anders word ik gekkk  :schreeuw:  


En nee, ik overdrijf niet mensen !  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## miss_meryem

_Ik keek nieuwschierig naar hem op , hij pakte zijn gsm voorzichtig uit zijn broekzak en nam op. Hij keerde zijn rug naar me toe en antwoorde zachtjes. Waarom zo geheimzinning? Hij kende me dus niet goed genoeg om te weten, dat als iemand geheimzinning deed of een geheim had, dat ik juist heel nieuwschierig werd en de neiging had om alles te achterhalen. Manel keek voor zich uit en deed stiekem een klein stapje naar hem toe. Steeds meer kwam ze dichterbij. Ik hoorde hem zeggen dat hij vanmiddag zou komen. Naar wie zou hij komen? dacht Manel nieuwschierig. Ze bleef stil staan en deed stapjes terug. Evenlater toen Manel diep in gedachten gezonken was, klopte Sabir zachtjes op haar schouders. "Schoonheid, kom je nog mee naar binnen?"Manel schrok op. "Hmm ja,"en ze volgde hem naar binnen. Toen ze binnenkwamen hoorde ze een ligt belletje en er verscheen een klein mollige mannetje achter de toonbank. Hij was zowat helemaal kaal en hij lachte naar ons. "Wat willen jullie hebben ,"Sabir keek me aan. "Mij maakt het niet uit,"Sabir knikte en vroeg om twee broden, crosiants en drie gebakjes. De meneer knikte en begon alles te pakken en in te pakken. Hij hield de tasje voor en Sabir rekende af. De man lachte van mij naar Sabir en weer van Sabir naar mij. Wat dacht die vent nou weer? Hij dacht zeker dat we een stel waren. "Nog een fijne dag!"Manel glimlachte en draaide zich om, maar ze zag net niet dat de man naar Sabir knipoogde en Sabir zijn duim opstak...

We veel gelachen en lekker goed gegeten. Sabir en ik hadden veel oogcontact gehad, maar ik keek dan weer een ander kant op. Saida had vele grappen gemaakt, om mij het makkelijk te maken en zo veel mogelijk de stilte te doorbreken met haar grapjes. Ik knikte dankbaar naar haar en ze knipoogde stiekem. Nadat we hadden gegeten, ruimde ik af terwijl Sabir Saida een gebeurtenis vertelde die hij zelf had meegemaakt. Ik nam een blik van de klok en zag dat het half n was. Zo laat al! De tijd vloog! Ik legde alles in de keuken en begon het af te wassen. Nadat ik het had afgewassen liep ik naar de woonkamer en vroeg of ze wat te drinken wilden, maar dat wilde ze niet. "Wil je me dik maken,"merkte Saida op. Manel grijnsde. "Tuurlijk! Altijd he! "we schoten allemaal in de lach. "Kom zitten,"gebood Saida. Ik ging naast Saida zitten en keek toen naar Sabir. Sabir glimlachte en ik glimlachte terug. Saida stond op. "Wat ga je doen?" vroeg Manel verschrikt en ze trok lichtjes aan haar arm. Saida keek Manel aan en zei :"Ik moet naar huis meid, me moeder belde net toen je in de keuken was, dat ik naar huis moest komen. Ik ben al te lang hier! En je ouders komen dadelijk thuis."Manel trok een wenkbrauw omhoog. Ik zag het in haar ogen. Ze loog. Ze wouw mij en Sabir alleen laten! Dat was echt een streek van Saida. "Ewa saffie, blijf gewoon,"probeerde Manel, maar Saida schudde haar hoofd. "Nee meid, ik moet echt gaan! Ik moet echt nog van alles doen!"Manel kneep in haar arm, maar daar trok ze niets van aan. Ze stapte over me benen en liep toen naar het midden van de woonkamer. Ze gaf Sabir een hand en liep toen naar boven. Manel keek niet begrijpend naar Sabir, maar hij schudde grijnzend zijn schouders. Manel stond op en knikte even naar Sabir en liep toen naar boven. "Saida, ik weet wat je wil doen!"Saida draaide zich om en grijnsde. "Tjah , jammer dat je me door hebt!"Manel lachte en stompte lichtjes in haar zij. We lachte en Saida pakte snel alles in . We liepen naar beneden en ik liet Saida uit. We zouden elkaar morgen weer zien op school en ik zag dat ze knipoogde en met haar ogen naar Sabir grijnsde. Ze schreeuwde nog iets naar hem en toen sloot ik de deur. Ik ging met me rug tegen de deur staan en sloot haar ogen. Wat moest ik nu?! Pff, waarom moest Saida het me moeilijk maken?! Evenlater stapte ik de woonkamer binnen en Sabir keek op. Hij gebaarde dat ik naast hem moest zitten. Ik deed juist het tegeovergestelde en ging schuin tegenover hem zitten. "Dat kan ook,"hoorde ik hem moppelen. Manel ging beetje onderuit zitten en keek hem toen aan. "Manel,"begon hij voorzichtig. "Ja?"Ik zag dat hem iets dwars zat. Hij kamde door zijn haar en zuchte. "Manel, waarom doe je zo?"Manel slikte. Die vraag had ik moeten verwachten. Hij keek me afwachtend aan. Manel zuchte. "Sabir, we hebben het hier al over gehad,"Sabir kwam meteen in aanval. 'Manel luister,'Manel schudde haar hoofd. "Nee Sabir! Jij moet eens luisteren!" Sabir keek me aan en zei toen niks. Zijn ogen werden weer koud. Ik voelde koude rillingen over me rug gaan. Me hoofd wilden van alles zeggen , maar me hart slikte die woorden op. Ik voelde iets voor hem, dat wel.. Maar ik kon niet met hem gaan. Iets hield me tegen. Was het Sarah? Als ik naar hem keek , moest ik aan Sarah denken. Dat was het, nam ik mezelf voor. Manel zuchtte. "Ewa zeg me dan wat je wil zeggen,"vervolgde Sabir boos. Manel keek een ander kant op en bleef stil. "Zie je wel Manel! Je houd je zelf voor de gek,""Ik voelde dat hij voorover boog en me bij me hand vast hield. Manel schoot overeind en trok haar handen weg. "Nee Sabir,"Sabir keek verschrikt op. Hij ging staan en keek me toen koel aan. "Oke Manel, het is duidelijk!"Manel liep de woonkamer uit en hield de voordeur vast. Ik voelde dat Sabir me volgde. Hij ging voor me staan en bestuurde me. Manel keek hem aan, ze voelde niet dat de tranen in haar ogen kwamen. Hij keek me schuin aan. Zijn bruine ogen keken me verwarrend aan, maar tegelijker tijd ook koel aan. "Oke Manel, vaarwel," hij streek met zijn vinger langs me gezicht en liep toen de deur uit. Manel sloot de deur dicht en zakte met haar rug tegen de deur op de grond en barste in tranen uit. Dit moest nu een opluchting zijn ?? ........_

----------


## miss_meryem

_De dagen streken langzaam voorbij. Ik leefde elke dag net als een zombie. School, thuis en dan weer op school en dan weer thuis. Ik moest dan weer of aan Soufian denken, of weer aan Sabir. Was ik nou hard geweest tegen Sabir? En te zacht tegen Soufian? Die vragen stelde ik mezelf vaak genoeg, maar de antwoord die ontbrak. Thuis zat ik maar in me kamer voor de buis. Me moeder had me bezorgd aangekeken, maar niets gezegd. Vrijdagmiddag na school kwam ik thuis en liep ik weer naar boven. "ho ho ho! "schreeuwde me moeder vanaf de keuken naar me . 'Waar gaat deze mevrouw naar toe?"Manel zuchtte en draaide zich om. "Naar boven, zie je toch?"Haar moeder keek haar raar aan. "Daar komt niets van in, je gaat je tante opbellen, ze had naar je gevraagd. "Manel keek dit keer raar . 'Welke tante? Je tante uit Utrecht. "Manel rolde wanhopig met haar ogen. Haar moeder keek haar weer raar aan. "Waarom kijk je zo?"Manel rolde weer met haar ogen. "Niets jemma,"loog ze. "Nou dan! Bel haar op en vraag wat ze van je wil,"Manel knikte braaf en liep met tegenzin naar de woonkamer en toetste de nummer in van tante Latifa. Haar tante nam op en toen ze Manel hoorde schreeuwde ze blij door de telefoon. "Mijn kind, wat leuk dat je belt! Lang niet meer gesproken ! Hoe gaat het met je?"vroeg tante Latifa. "Goed goed, tante en met u? Goed mijn kind, alhamdoellilah.'Manel knikte automatisch. "Tante ik moest je toch opbellen? Is er iets?"Haar tante kuchte. "Ja ik miste je, ik nodig je uit morgen of je wil langs komen om te komen eten,"Manel lachte. "Maar tante was dat het? wat er zo dringend was?"haar tante lachte. "ewa dat is toch belangerijk genoeg!?"Manel lachte weer en stemde toe. "Oke dan zie ik je morgenvroeg wel verschijnen! Niet te lang uitslapen he!"Manel lachte en ze zeiden gedag. Manel hing op en ze voelde dat ze een beetje was opgevrolijkt. Ze zou haar tante morgen weer zien en dan zou ze het vast gezellig weer hebben en alles weer een beetje vergeten, alleen Sarah zat weer dwars. Ik zou haar morgen ook zien, maar ik nam me voor om normaal tegen der te doen en net doen alsof er niets is gebeurt. Manel liep naar de keuken en kuste haar moeder op haar wang. "Bedankt,"haar moeder keek naar haar op. 'Bedankt voor wat?"Manel glimlachte. "Bedankt dat je me moeder bent,"Haar moeder lachte en ze omhelsde elkaar even... 

De volgend ochtend stond ik vroeg op en ruimde ik me kamer op en kleedde ik me aan en liep voorzichtig naar beneden. Me moeder zat al tot me verbazing in de woonkamer thee te drinken. "Waar is vader?"vroeg ik haar. Me moeder keek op van de krant. "Hij is naar de moskee.'Manel knikte en plofte op de bank naast haar moeder en keek een beetje mee. Ze schonk thee voor derzelf in en smeerde boterham. Nadat ze haar boterham opgegeten had zapte ze wat door de kanalen op de tv. Haar moeder pakte haar afstandsbediening af. "Ewa ben je klaar om naar je tante te gaan?"Manel keek haar moeder raar aan. "Waarom heeft het zon haast?"Haar moeder pakte weer een krant. "Ik kan het niet meer aanzien, hoe je achter de tv zit. Je doet dat niets anders sinds we van Belgie komen,"Manel lachte en stond op. 'Oke zeurpiet!"haar moeder reageerde er niet op. Ze liep naar boven en pakte haar tasje en wat spullen die ze vast nog nodig kon hebben in. Later toen ze alles had gepakt wat ze nodig had, liep ze de trap af naar beneden. Haar vader kwam net thuis en ze groette haar vader met een hand en vier kussen. "Hoe gaat het kind van me?Voel je je al wat lekker?"vroeg hij bezorgd. Manel slikte, ze had tegen hem gelogen en gezegd dat ze de hele week niet zo lekker voelde. "Ja wewa, ik voel me beter,"me vader omhelsde me weer en kuste op me haren. "Pas je goed op? En geef de groeten aan je oom en je tante,"Manel knikte. Ik voelde dat hij iets in me handen stopte. Hij liep de woonkamer binnen en ik opende me handen. Hij had me geld gegeven. Manel lachte zachtjes. Wat had ik ook een schat van een vader! Hij had veel voor ons gedaan. Hij was altijd trots op ons geweest, hij leerde ons wat kwaad en goed was. Hij wilde dat we dan ook ons eigen leven leidde zoals we wilde en dat we de goede keuzes maakte in onze levens waar hij trots op kon zijn. Manel liep de woonkamer binnen en zei me moeder ook gedag. Ook zij zei dat ik de groeten moest doen. Manel knikte en liep toen de deur uit naar de bushalte...

Op het station keek ik om me heen. Waar moest ik zijn? vroeg ik me af en ik keek weer op me horloge. Het was net half n en ik was net op het centraal station van Utrecht aangekomen. Ik liep naar een groepje Marokkaanse vrouwen en vroeg hun waar het wijk was,waar Sarah woonde. Ze legde me het uit en ik begreep wat meer en bedankte hun. Ik pakte de bus en in de wijk aangekomen stapte ik uit. Ik liep twee straten uit en verderop herkende ik hun huis al. Naarmate ik dichterbij kwam werd ik zenuwachtiger. Dit keer was ik alleen en niet met me ouders. Manel stond nu voor de deur. Ze zuchte diep en belde aan. De deur vloog open en haar tante stond met haar armen open voor de deur. 'Aaah Manel is er!"schreeuwde ze naar binnen. Haar tante omhelsde haar innig en kuste haar een paar keer. "Meid wat leuk dat je er bent! Ik had je echt gemist!"Ze kuste haar weer en Manel zei ook dat ze haar had gemist. En dat had ik ook. Thuis miste ik haar niet zo, maar nu ik haar hier voor me had had ik pas het besef hoe erg ik haar wel niet had gemist. Nadat we elkaar hadden geomhelsd en elkaar wat vragen hadden gesteld liet ze me naar binnen gaan. Ze wees dat ik naar de woonkamer moest lopen en zij zelf liep naar de keuken. In de woonkamer aangekomen zag ik me oom zitten. Hij stond op en groette me. "Hoe gaat het kind? En met je ouders?"vroeg hij ook. Ik antwoorde zijn vragen en ging toen naast hem zitten, met een beetje afstand. "Waar is Sarah."vroeg ik voorzichtig. "Ze werkt elke zaterdag."Manel knikte. Ze herinnerde zich het weer. Toen ik hier voor het eerst was, was dat ook zo geweest. Tante Latifa kwam binnen met theeblad met daarop lekkers. Me oom stond op en zei dat hij naar het moskee ging. Ik keek op de klok en zag dat het middaggebed was. Mijn tante knikte en liet ons achter. Ze schonk thee voor ons in en gaf me een glas. Zelf nam ze een flinke slok. Ze ging een beetje naar achteren zitten en legde haar hand op me knie. "Meid, ik zal maar eerlijk zijn. Je bent hier niet voor niets gestuurd.""Manel keek haar verbaasd aan. "Je moeder en ik hebben het over je gehad. Ze vond dat het niet zo goed met je ging en dat je beter hier kon zijn , dan thuis in je eentje. "Manel knikte en liet alles door zich dringen. " Ik weet niet wat er met je is en waar je mee zit, maar kind je moet weten het leven word beter. Het leven is hard, maar dingen gebeuren niet voor niets. Alles heeft een reden,"Manel knikte en ze raakte ontroerd van de wijze woorden van haar Tante. "En Sarah is hier toch, dus kunnen jullie het gezellig maken samen en alles even vergeten,"Manel knikte begrijpend, maar diep van binnen kon ze wel gillen. Hoe kon ik het uithouden met Sarah alleen? Vooral na alles wat er is gebeurt. Ze boog zich voorover naar haar tante en omhelsde haar. "Dank je tante!"Haar tante glimlachte en aaide over haar haren. "Niets te danken mij kind,"opeens ging de deurbel. Ze maakte elkaar los van hun greep en tante stond op. "Wie kan dat zijn? op deze tijd?"vroeg ze zichzelf hard op af. Ze stond kreunend op en Manel hield haar tegen. 'Laat mij maar gaan tante,"haar tante knikte en plofte met een zucht neer. "Ik word oud,"hoorde ik haar nog zeggen. ik liep naar de voordeur en opende de deur. Ze keken allebei lachend naar me op. Zijn ogen en die van mij werden groot en ik voelde dat al het bloed uit me gezicht trok. Ook hij leek opeens bleek en hij wist even niets te doen. Hier voor me neus stond Soufian met het meisje die ik bij het feest had ontmoet...  

Ik keek hun beiden aan en glimlachte met moeite. Ik gaf het meisje een hand en ze kuste me spontaan op me wang. "Ik weet niet of je me nog kent, maar ik ben het meisje van het feest van afgelopen zaterdag,"Manel was helemaal in de war en kon even geen woorden vinden. "Ja klopt ja, Moenia?" zei Manel stotterend. Ze lachte blij. "Moena, bijna goed."Ik glimlachte naar haar. Ze zag er weer mooi uit, maar dit keer wat aan de bescheiden kant. Ze kwam lief en aardig over. Nadat ze binnen kwam, gaf ik Soufian een hand. Hij was nog steeds bleek, iets in zijn ogen leken spijt uit te drukken. Manel keek een ander kant op en gaf hem een hand en liet hem toen binnen. Ik sloot de deur achter me dicht en volgde Soufian de woonkamer binnen. Waarom was ik gekomen? vroeg ik mezelf verdrietig af. Waarom?

In de woonkamer omhelsde ze allemaal elkaar en gingen toen zitten. Manel ging aan uiteinde zitten en keek verdrietig naar hun. Moena kletste volop met mij tante terwijl ik en Soufian elkaar de hele tijd aankeken. Ik voelde me verdrietig en kon wel huilen. Ik zat hier en iets vertelde me dat er iets slechts ging komen. Souifan's ogen vertelde me dat hij ook verdrietig was, ik zag dat hij iets voor me voelde. Zijn ogen vertelde me dat. Ik zag zelfs wat glinsteren in zijn ooghoeken. Waren dat tranen? Waarom? Me tante keek op en richte zich op mij. Ik bleef Soufian doordringend aankijken. "Manel, ik weet niet of je dat al wist,"zei tante voorzichtig. Neee! Aub zeg niets, smeekte ik in me gedachte. Ik hoorde blijdschap in haar stem. " Dit meisje is de verloofde van Soufian. "Manel's hart brak in stukken en de wereld leek om me heen te draaien. Ik wist het, spookte het in me hoofd. Ik had het geweten. Soufian keek me aan en wachte op me reactie. Zijn gezicht beelde droevigheid uit en schaamte. Schaamte dat hij het me niet eerder verteld had. Manel's gezicht stond op een uitbarsting vol met tranen en verdriet te wachten. Dat voelde ze. Ik kon niet lachen en hun feliciteren alsof er niets was. Alsof ik niets voor hem voelde. Het werd me allemaal te veel. Ik stond op en rende de woonkamer uit met tranen in me ogen, naar de tuin. Mijn tante keek verschrikt op naar Soufian en Moenna. Moenna keek ook geschrokken naar lella Latifa op en keek nietbegrijpend naar Soufian. Soufian slikte een paar keer en trok nog witter weg dan hij al was. hij stond op en keek naar hun twee. Hij haalde snel een hand door zijn haren. "Laat mij maar even,"zei hij tegen Moena en tante Latifa. "Ik praat wel met haar ," want tante Latifa stond op het punt om op te staan. Ze knikte beide tot zijn verbazing. Hij stond op en volgde haar naar de achtertuin, waar Manel met haar rug tegen de muur op de grond zat._

----------


## miss_meryem

_Ze had haar armen overelkaar heen geslagen en haar hoofd lag er gebogen op. Ze snikte hevig. Soufian bukte en wouw haar optillen, maar ze rukte zich van hem los. "BLijf van me af!"schreeuwde ze. Soufian trok zich niets van haar aan. "Manel sta op!"commandeerde hij haar. Tot zijn verbazing deed ze wat hij haar vroeg. Ze snikte nog heviger toen ze zich los had gemaakt van haar armen en toen ze opstond keek ze hem aan. Haar ogen waren rood van het huilen en het enige wat haar ogen uitbeelde was pijn en verdriet.Zijn ogen waren ook rood geworden en hij moest ook een paar keer slikken om zijn tranen niet eruit te laten. Hij wouw haar omhelzen, haar troosten maar ze rukte zich los en begon op hem te rammen. "Waarom Soufian!Waarom!"jammerde ze. Soufian suste en hij wouw haar omhelzen. "Nee blijf van me af! 'schreeuwde ze. 'Rot op ja! Ik wil niets meer met je te maken hebben! Raak me niet meer aan! Doe niets meer oke?"Soufian deed niet wat ze vroeg. Hij hield haar in een armgreep vast, waardoor ze bijna geen kans had om los te komen. Zijn gezicht was zo dichtbij, zodat ze bijna zijn neus tegen het hare kon voelen. Ze keek hem aan. Zijn mooie groene ogen. Die mooie groene ogen waar ze voor het eerst op was gevallen. Ze ademde hevig en hij ook, door de moeite om zich los te maken en moeite om haar vast te houden. "Niet huilen Manel, niet doen,"zei hij zachtjes. Manel keek een ander kant op en hij dwong haar om naar hem te kijken. Hij veegde met zijn vinger haar tranen weg. "Niet huilen,"zei hij weer. Ik voelde zijn hart tegen mijn hart bonzen, Zijn borstkast ging wild op en neer. "Soufian waarom?"jammerde ik, hij schudde me hoofd. "Niets zeggen,"zei hij zachtjes. Manel keek hem aan en haar tranen bleven stromen. Hij omhelsde haar hevig en ze sloot haar armen om hem middel en snikte. Zijn geur, zijn warmte, zijn liefde werd haar allemaal te veel. Ze kende hem niet eens, maar nog hield ze veel van hem . Waarom moest hij nou ook verloofd zijn. Ze wist niet wat ze deed, ze lag hier zowat in zijn armen maar dat had ze niet eens door. Hoe ze nu in zijn armen stond, voelde goed aan. Ze wilde dit en niets anders. Daardoor had ze het besef niet, dat ze verkeerd bezig was. Terwijl ze nog aan het snikken was hief hij haar gezicht op en kuste hij voorzichtig op haar mond. Manel sloot haar ogen, terwijl ze huilde genoot ze ze van zijn lippen. Manel schoot opeens los van hem en deinsde naar achteren. 'Dit is fout Soufian!" zei ze verschrikt. Soufian keek beschaamd naar de grond. Doordat hij naar de grond keek, voelde ze boosheid naar boven komen! Ze wist niet wat ze allemaal riep,"Ga naar je vrouw! Ik wil nooit meer iets met je te maken hebben! Nooit meer je zien, nooit meer... 'haar stem stierf weg. Soufian probeerde aan haar handen naar zich toe te trekken, maar ze kon los komen. Ze gaf hem een klap in zijn gezicht. " Raak me nooit, maar dan ook nooit meer aan!"zei ze hard, met vele woede in haar stem. Ze keek hem koud aan. Soufian keek haar geschrokken aan. Manel had meteen spijt van haar daad. Ze draaide zich met haar rug naar hem toe en rende naar binnen. Ze pakte haar tasje en haar jas van de trap en rende de deur uit naar buiten. Haar tante en Moena zaten gelukkig nog in de woonkamer, dus ze hadden haar niet weg zien gaan. Toen ze buiten was liep ze snel de straat uit de hoek om. Ze huilde en het leek maar niet op te houden. Toen ze bij het speeltuintje was, die er verderop zat ging ze op de schommel zitten en boog haar gezicht naar beneden. Ze huilde en huilde. Waar had ze dit aanverdiend? Waarom verliep alles nou een keer niet normaal en goed? Ook schaamte kwam naar boven. Wat zal me tante hier wel niet van zeggen, als ze me weer zag? Wat zal Moena wel niet van me denken ? Het werd me echt alles teveel, ik voelde me duizelig en de wereld leek op me af te komen. Manel viel van de schommel op de grond en alles werd zwart om haar heen.....

Toen ze wakker werd, voelde ze iets kouds en nats op haar voorhoofd. Ze probeerde voorzichtig haar ogen te openen, maar ze kreeg al snel hoofdpijn en werd duizelig. Ze sloot ze weer. "Ze komt bij!"hoorde ik iemand ver weg roepen. Ik wouw iets zeggen, maar me stem leek me verlaten te hebben. Het enige wat uit me mond kwam, was lucht. "Ssst, "hoorde ik iemand vlak voor me gezicht zeggen. Ik opende weer voorzichtig met moeite me ogen. Tante Latifa zat over me heen gebogen en ze legde de doek die over me hoofd lag weer op een ander manier op me voorhoofd. Manel wouw rechtop gaan zitten, maar ze was nog te duizelig en had geen kracht om dat te doen en viel weer voorzichtig naar achteren. Ze keek in een spleet waar ze was. Ze zag dat ze in de woonkamer van tante Latifa op de bank lag. Over me heen lag een deken. Het had haar veel moeite gekost om om haar heen te kijken en ze voelde dat ze weer moe was. Ze sloot haar ogen en het leek weer of ze in een zwarte gat viel en weer viel ze weg..._

----------


## rooierozen

SHOUKRAN ZINAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

----------


## yasmina_83

:hardlach:  bedankt dat je een vervolg heb geplaats echt leuk
ben zo blij hahaha, ga gauw weer verder een heel goed en mooi verhaal

nogmaals bedankt yasmina

----------


## Touriaaa

spannenddd vervolgggggggggggggggg

----------


## Antwerpse_meid

slm

wejew twordt spannender, komaan doe maar verder!!!!!!

shoekran

----------


## sanae_fatiha

:duim:   :duim:   :duim:  dit is gewoon Prachtig en spannend, wat gaat er nu gebeuren met Soufian? 
ga gauw weer verder meid  :Smilie:

----------


## Elhbiba

leuke verhaal  :Wink:  doe zo door... 

 :blauwe kus: 

Elhbiba

----------


## miss_meryem

_Surry meiden dat ik niets van me heb laten horen, maar heb het druk ! 
Van het weekend horen jullie snel iets van me!
dikke boessa MeryeM !_

----------


## rooierozen

:huil:   :huil:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :huil:   :huil:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :huil:   :huil:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :huil:   :huil:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :huil:   :huil:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :huil:   :huil:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :huil:   :huil:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :huil:   :huil:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :huil:   :huil:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :huil:   :huil:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :huil:   :huil:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :huil:   :huil:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :huil:   :huil:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :huil:   :huil:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :huil:   :huil:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :huil:   :huil:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :huil:   :huil:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :huil:   :huil:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :huil:   :huil:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :huil:   :huil:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :huil:   :huil:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :huil:   :huil:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :huil:   :huil:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :huil:   :huil:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :huil:   :huil:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :huil:   :huil:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :huil:   :huil:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :huil:   :huil:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :huil:   :huil:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :huil:   :huil:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :huil:   :huil:   :brozac:   :brozac:   :huil:   :huil:   :brozac:   :brozac:  

TOT WEEKEND ZINAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

----------


## sanae_fatiha

> _Geplaatst door miss_meryem_ 
> *Surry meiden dat ik niets van me heb laten horen, maar heb het druk ! 
> Van het weekend horen jullie snel iets van me!
> dikke boessa MeryeM ! *



YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS dank je meid  :grote grijns:   :kusgrijs:

----------


## yasmina_83

OK TOT IN HET WEEKEND SNIK SNIK 
HAHA IS GOED SCHAT KAN NIET WACHTEN 

KUSJES YASMINA

----------


## Antwerpse_meid

ik kan ook ni wachten....damned nog efkes!

doe ineens een groot stuk e meryem :-) probeer zo veel mogelijk te plaatse

----------


## sanae_fatiha

> _Geplaatst door Antwerpse_meid_ 
> *ik kan ook ni wachten....damned nog efkes!
> 
> doe ineens een groot stuk e meryem :-) probeer zo veel mogelijk te plaatse*


heheh  :duim:

----------


## miss_meryem

_Midden in de nacht werd Manel voorzichtig wakker. Ze deed haar ogen met moeite open en keek suf om haar heen. Overal was het donker, maar er scheen een klein lampje dat de woonkamer een beetje verlichte. Ze zag dat de gordijnen gesloten waren.Ze lag nog steeds op de bank met een deken over haar heen. Haar kleren knelde en ze voelde dat alles verkeerd zat. Wat verlangde ze nu naar haar bed en haar pyama. Ze wrijfde over haar ogen en ze voelde dat ze nog steeds hoofdpijn had. Wat was er met haar aan de hand? En hoe kwam ze hier. Ze herrinerde zich alleen dat ze huilend op een schommel zat, maar wat daarna gebeurde herrinerde ze niet meer. Ze merkte niet dat ze naar het lampje naast haar staarde en daardoor voelde ze steken in haar hoofd. Ze sloot haar hoofd en kreunde zachtjes. Ze had dorst. Haar mond plakte. Ze ging overeind zitten en keek om haar heen. Ze zag dat iemand op de grond lag te slapen. Ze herkende de gesnurk van een man, Manel stond op en liep voorzichtig naar de lichaam toe. Ze boog zich voorzichtig naar hem toe en ze zag dat Soufian rustig lag te slapen. Wat deed hij hier? En waarom lag hij nou juist hier te slapen? Manel streek voorzichtig met haar vinger een plukje weg, dat voor zijn oog zat. Hij kreunde zachtjes en het leek net alsof hij wakker werd, maar toen ging hij weer terug slapen. Manel die haar adem had ingehouden zuchte opgelucht. Ze stond op en liep naar de keuken en nam een groot glas water. Nadat ze het had gedronken liep ze weer naar de woonkamer. Ze liep weer naar Soufian en kon het niet laten om weer naar hem te kijken. Ze kon wel urenlang naar hem staren en kijken hoe hij beweege ademde. Ze kuste voorzichtig op zijn wang en ze voelde dat er weer tranen naar boven kwamen. Waarom Soufian? fluisterde ze zachtjes. Ze stond op en ging op de bank liggen en sloot haar ogen en viel in slaap. Ze wist niet dat Soufian kort daarna zijn ogen open deed en tranen in zijn ogen kwamen. Ik hou van je Manel, waarom kan het niet zijn zoals ik het wil dat het gaat.. En Soufian viel kort daarna ook in slaap..._ 

_De volgende ochtend werd ze wakker door de felle licht dat in de woonkamer viel. Ze opende haar ogen en ze zag dat de gordijnen open stond . Ze hijsde zich omhoog en keek naar de plek waar Soufian had geslapen, maar dat was leeg. Ze keek op de klok en ze zag dat het half een was. Had ze zolang geslapen? Ze had zowat meer dan 24 uur geslapen! Manel stond op en deed haar kleding goed en haar haren. Manel ruimde haar dekens op en liep toen de woonkamer uit voor verkenning. Toen ze de deur open deed van de keuken schoten alle hoofden naar haar toe. Haar moeder, tante , oom en haar vader zaten aan tafel koffie te drinken. Soufian, Sarah, Selma en Youssef stonden langs de aanrecht. Manel slikte en schrok zich kappot. Hoe komt iedereen hier!? Iedereen stond op en vloog haar zowat aan. "Hoe gaat het meid, dochter Manel?!"ze schreeuwde allemaal door elkaar en Manel werd erdoor verlegen. Zelfs Sarah die normaal heel stom tegen haar doet, deed dit keer aardig. Manel werd emotioneel door de aandacht die ze opeens kreeg en de tranen welde op. Soufian had ze niet in de gaten gehad, die haar voorzichtig bekeek en verdrietig een andere kant op keek. Haar tante sloeg een arm om haar heen die in de gaten had dat het allemaal even te veel werd voor Manel. "Ga eerst maar eens zitten en eet wat! Je hebt vast honger!"Manel knikte en ze ging op een stoel zitten. De rest liep naar de woonkamer en haar tante maakte een omelet klaar en haar moeder schonk thee in. Nadat alles voor haar neus werd gezet liep iedereen de keuken uit en sloten ze de deur achter hun dicht. Manel schrokte alles naar binnen. Toen ze klaar was ruimde ze alles af en waste af. Haar tante kwam naar binnen om te kijken, waarom Manel zo lang duurde en toen ze haar aan de aanrecht zag staan schrok ze. "Manel kind van me! Ga snel zitten! Wat doe je daar? Je bent net beter en dan meteen afwassen!"ze sloeg met haar mond op haar wang en keek hopeloos naar boven. Manel lachte en keek haar tante schuin aan. "Tante ik ben ziek geweest, niet dood! Ik kan nu alhamdoellilah weer dingen doen, dus laat me!"Haar tante kwam eigenwijs op haar af en pakte de spons van haar af. Manel protesteerde, maar haar tante stond er echt op en Manel gaf dan toch toe. Ze waste haar handen af en keek toe hoe haar tante de afwas afmaakte. "Tante?"Haar tante keek naar haar om ,"Ja zine?"Manel keek verlegen naar beneden. Ze voelde de schaamte naar boven komen. "Wat is er gebeurt?"vroeg ze voorzichtig. Haar tante keek haar niet begrijpend aan. "Weet je dat al niet meer dan?"vroeg haar tante dit keer voorzichtig. Manel keek haar dit keer niet begrijpend aan. "Nee? Hoezo?"vroeg ze. Haar tante ging weer verder en begon te vertellen. "Toen je naar de tuin rende, bleven ik en Moena in de woonkamer. We hoorde geschreeuw en Moena wouw opstaan, maar ik liet haar niet toe. Ik wist dat jullie dingen te bespreken hadden, dat Moena beter niet kon horen."Manel keek beschaamd naar de grond. Haar tante was even stil en vervolgde weer. "Opeens hoorde we de voordeur dicht slaan en Soufian kwam bleek de woonkamer binnen gerend en vroeg ons waar je was. We hadden de voordeur dicht horen gaan, dus we wisten meteen dat je naar buiten was. We vroegen geschrokken, of hij niet wist waar je naar toe was, maar daar reageerde hij niet op. Hij zij dat we binnen moesten wachten en dat hij zo terug was. We bleven zowat een uur wachten totdat Soufian een tijdje later binnenkwam met jou in zijn armen. Je lag als een doek in zijn handen en je was bleek. Je ogen waren gesloten. We legde je op de bank en we belde de dokter. De dokter kwam kort daarna en onderzocht je. De dokter vertelde ons dat je geestelijk ingestort was en dat je lichaam toen ook daardoor in was gestort en door de moeiheid je lichaam nu rust nodig wilde. Hij gaf ons tips en ging toen weg. Kort daarna bracht Soufian Moena naar huis en kwam toen meteen terug. Ik vroeg of hij beter niet naar huis kon gaan, maar dat wilde hij niet. Volgens hem was het zijn schuld."Manel liet dit allemaal door haar doordringen. "Maar dan snap ik een ding niet. Je vond het raar dat ik niet wist wat er was gebeurt,"Haar tante zuchte. "Toen je op de bank lag, riep je telkens iets. Je riep naar Soufian en dan huilde je in je slaap. Ik dacht dat je toen wakker was,"Manel werd rood bij die zinnen. "Tante?"vroeg ze weer voorzichtig. Haar tante droogde haar handen af aan een theedoek. "Ja?" en ze draaide zich naar haar toe en ging toen tegenover haar zitten. "Moena he? Hoe reageerde ze hier op,"vroeg ze voorzichtig. Van binnen was ik bang. Het meisje wist vast niet wat er allemaal gister op haar af kwam. Voor Moena zou dit ook allemaal moeilijk zijn geweest. Ik wist hoe het voelde om in haar plaats te staan. "Ik weet niet kind. Ze heeft niets gezegd, maar alles gewoon aangezien,"Manel was niet tevreden met de antwoord en haar tante zag dat. Ze sloeg met haar hand over die van haar en keek haar schuin aan. "Kind, denk aan niets! Je moet aan je gezondheid denken. Je bent nog zo jong en je hebt nog een heel leven voor je. Je moet je niet teveel stressen is niet goed voor je!" In Manel's ogen welde er tranen omhoog. We omhelsde elkaar over de tafel heen en toen duwde me tante voorzichtig naar achteren. In haar ogen zag ik ook tranen. "Kom meid! Ik weet dat je van Soufian houdt, maar geloof me het komt allemaal goed als het lot het wil!"Manel schrok van haar zin. "Ja , ik wist dit al lang kind. Ik heb me ogen niet in me achterhoofd zitten!"Manel werd knalrood. Haar tante lachte zachtjes. "Vanaf het begin al he?"vroeg ze. Manel knikte. Ze glimlachte. "Oke, we moeten hier uit zien te komen en kijken wat de goede keus is. Soufian wordt nu ook onderdrukt, dus je moet hem kans en tijd geven, zodat hij ook inziet dat hij ook van jou houdt, Als hij dat door heeft neemt hij zelf wel de stap. Hij houdt van je, maar is daar zelf niet achter,"Manel schrok weer en keek haar tante met grote ogen aan. "Ja ik ken me zoon al vanaf zijn geboorte mijn kind. Ik weet wanneer hij verdrietig is , wanneer hij blij is , wanneer hij verliefd is,"Manel lachte verlegen. Ze streek met haar hand langs Manel's wang en lachte. "Kom op, we gaan naar de rest, ze vragen zich vast af waar we blijven,"Manel lachte verlegen en stond op en volgde haar moeder naar de woonkamer. De woorden van haar tante galmde door haar hoofd. Zou hij echt van me houden??..._

----------


## saddamma

doorgaaaaaan  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:

----------


## Antwerpse_meid

Was dit al ? pffffff...zooooooo weinig  :frons:  

WE WANT MORE  :belgie:

----------


## rooierozen

> _Geplaatst door miss_meryem_ 
> *Midden in de nacht werd Manel voorzichtig wakker. Ze deed haar ogen met moeite open en keek suf om haar heen. Overal was het donker, maar er scheen een klein lampje dat de woonkamer een beetje verlichte. Ze zag dat de gordijnen gesloten waren.Ze lag nog steeds op de bank met een deken over haar heen. Haar kleren knelde en ze voelde dat alles verkeerd zat. Wat verlangde ze nu naar haar bed en haar pyama. Ze wrijfde over haar ogen en ze voelde dat ze nog steeds hoofdpijn had. Wat was er met haar aan de hand? En hoe kwam ze hier. Ze herrinerde zich alleen dat ze huilend op een schommel zat, maar wat daarna gebeurde herrinerde ze niet meer. Ze merkte niet dat ze naar het lampje naast haar staarde en daardoor voelde ze steken in haar hoofd. Ze sloot haar hoofd en kreunde zachtjes. Ze had dorst. Haar mond plakte. Ze ging overeind zitten en keek om haar heen. Ze zag dat iemand op de grond lag te slapen. Ze herkende de gesnurk van een man, Manel stond op en liep voorzichtig naar de lichaam toe. Ze boog zich voorzichtig naar hem toe en ze zag dat Soufian rustig lag te slapen. Wat deed hij hier? En waarom lag hij nou juist hier te slapen? Manel streek voorzichtig met haar vinger een plukje weg, dat voor zijn oog zat. Hij kreunde zachtjes en het leek net alsof hij wakker werd, maar toen ging hij weer terug slapen. Manel die haar adem had ingehouden zuchte opgelucht. Ze stond op en liep naar de keuken en nam een groot glas water. Nadat ze het had gedronken liep ze weer naar de woonkamer. Ze liep weer naar Soufian en kon het niet laten om weer naar hem te kijken. Ze kon wel urenlang naar hem staren en kijken hoe hij beweege ademde. Ze kuste voorzichtig op zijn wang en ze voelde dat er weer tranen naar boven kwamen. Waarom Soufian? fluisterde ze zachtjes. Ze stond op en ging op de bank liggen en sloot haar ogen en viel in slaap. Ze wist niet dat Soufian kort daarna zijn ogen open deed en tranen in zijn ogen kwamen. Ik hou van je Manel, waarom kan het niet zijn zoals ik het wil dat het gaat.. En Soufian viel kort daarna ook in slaap... 
> 
> De volgende ochtend werd ze wakker door de felle licht dat in de woonkamer viel. Ze opende haar ogen en ze zag dat de gordijnen open stond . Ze hijsde zich omhoog en keek naar de plek waar Soufian had geslapen, maar dat was leeg. Ze keek op de klok en ze zag dat het half een was. Had ze zolang geslapen? Ze had zowat meer dan 24 uur geslapen! Manel stond op en deed haar kleding goed en haar haren. Manel ruimde haar dekens op en liep toen de woonkamer uit voor verkenning. Toen ze de deur open deed van de keuken schoten alle hoofden naar haar toe. Haar moeder, tante , oom en haar vader zaten aan tafel koffie te drinken. Soufian, Sarah, Selma en Youssef stonden langs de aanrecht. Manel slikte en schrok zich kappot. Hoe komt iedereen hier!? Iedereen stond op en vloog haar zowat aan. "Hoe gaat het meid, dochter Manel?!"ze schreeuwde allemaal door elkaar en Manel werd erdoor verlegen. Zelfs Sarah die normaal heel stom tegen haar doet, deed dit keer aardig. Manel werd emotioneel door de aandacht die ze opeens kreeg en de tranen welde op. Soufian had ze niet in de gaten gehad, die haar voorzichtig bekeek en verdrietig een andere kant op keek. Haar tante sloeg een arm om haar heen die in de gaten had dat het allemaal even te veel werd voor Manel. "Ga eerst maar eens zitten en eet wat! Je hebt vast honger!"Manel knikte en ze ging op een stoel zitten. De rest liep naar de woonkamer en haar tante maakte een omelet klaar en haar moeder schonk thee in. Nadat alles voor haar neus werd gezet liep iedereen de keuken uit en sloten ze de deur achter hun dicht. Manel schrokte alles naar binnen. Toen ze klaar was ruimde ze alles af en waste af. Haar tante kwam naar binnen om te kijken, waarom Manel zo lang duurde en toen ze haar aan de aanrecht zag staan schrok ze. "Manel kind van me! Ga snel zitten! Wat doe je daar? Je bent net beter en dan meteen afwassen!"ze sloeg met haar mond op haar wang en keek hopeloos naar boven. Manel lachte en keek haar tante schuin aan. "Tante ik ben ziek geweest, niet dood! Ik kan nu alhamdoellilah weer dingen doen, dus laat me!"Haar tante kwam eigenwijs op haar af en pakte de spons van haar af. Manel protesteerde, maar haar tante stond er echt op en Manel gaf dan toch toe. Ze waste haar handen af en keek toe hoe haar tante de afwas afmaakte. "Tante?"Haar tante keek naar haar om ,"Ja zine?"Manel keek verlegen naar beneden. Ze voelde de schaamte naar boven komen. "Wat is er gebeurt?"vroeg ze voorzichtig. Haar tante keek haar niet begrijpend aan. "Weet je dat al niet meer dan?"vroeg haar tante dit keer voorzichtig. Manel keek haar dit keer niet begrijpend aan. "Nee? Hoezo?"vroeg ze. Haar tante ging weer verder en begon te vertellen. "Toen je naar de tuin rende, bleven ik en Moena in de woonkamer. We hoorde geschreeuw en Moena wouw opstaan, maar ik liet haar niet toe. Ik wist dat jullie dingen te bespreken hadden, dat Moena beter niet kon horen."Manel keek beschaamd naar de grond. Haar tante was even stil en vervolgde weer. "Opeens hoorde we de voordeur dicht slaan en Soufian kwam bleek de woonkamer binnen gerend en vroeg ons waar je was. We hadden de voordeur dicht horen gaan, dus we wisten meteen dat je naar buiten was. We vroegen geschrokken, of hij niet wist waar je naar toe was, maar daar reageerde hij niet op. Hij zij dat we binnen moesten wachten en dat hij zo terug was. We bleven zowat een uur wachten totdat Soufian een tijdje later binnenkwam met jou in zijn armen. Je lag als een doek in zijn handen en je was bleek. Je ogen waren gesloten. We legde je op de bank en we belde de dokter. De dokter kwam kort daarna en onderzocht je. De dokter vertelde ons dat je geestelijk ingestort was en dat je lichaam toen ook daardoor in was gestort en door de moeiheid je lichaam nu rust nodig wilde. Hij gaf ons tips en ging toen weg. Kort daarna bracht Soufian Moena naar huis en kwam toen meteen terug. Ik vroeg of hij beter niet naar huis kon gaan, maar dat wilde hij niet. Volgens hem was het zijn schuld."Manel liet dit allemaal door haar doordringen. "Maar dan snap ik een ding niet. Je vond het raar dat ik niet wist wat er was gebeurt,"Haar tante zuchte. "Toen je op de bank lag, riep je telkens iets. Je riep naar Soufian en dan huilde je in je slaap. Ik dacht dat je toen wakker was,"Manel werd rood bij die zinnen. "Tante?"vroeg ze weer voorzichtig. Haar tante droogde haar handen af aan een theedoek. "Ja?" en ze draaide zich naar haar toe en ging toen tegenover haar zitten. "Moena he? Hoe reageerde ze hier op,"vroeg ze voorzichtig. Van binnen was ik bang. Het meisje wist vast niet wat er allemaal gister op haar af kwam. Voor Moena zou dit ook allemaal moeilijk zijn geweest. Ik wist hoe het voelde om in haar plaats te staan. "Ik weet niet kind. Ze heeft niets gezegd, maar alles gewoon aangezien,"Manel was niet tevreden met de antwoord en haar tante zag dat. Ze sloeg met haar hand over die van haar en keek haar schuin aan. "Kind, denk aan niets! Je moet aan je gezondheid denken. Je bent nog zo jong en je hebt nog een heel leven voor je. Je moet je niet teveel stressen is niet goed voor je!" In Manel's ogen welde er tranen omhoog. We omhelsde elkaar over de tafel heen en toen duwde me tante voorzichtig naar achteren. In haar ogen zag ik ook tranen. "Kom meid! Ik weet dat je van Soufian houdt, maar geloof me het komt allemaal goed als het lot het wil!"Manel schrok van haar zin. "Ja , ik wist dit al lang kind. Ik heb me ogen niet in me achterhoofd zitten!"Manel werd knalrood. Haar tante lachte zachtjes. "Vanaf het begin al he?"vroeg ze. Manel knikte. Ze glimlachte. "Oke, we moeten hier uit zien te komen en kijken wat de goede keus is. Soufian wordt nu ook onderdrukt, dus je moet hem kans en tijd geven, zodat hij ook inziet dat hij ook van jou houdt, Als hij dat door heeft neemt hij zelf wel de stap. Hij houdt van je, maar is daar zelf niet achter,"Manel schrok weer en keek haar tante met grote ogen aan. "Ja ik ken me zoon al vanaf zijn geboorte mijn kind. Ik weet wanneer hij verdrietig is , wanneer hij blij is , wanneer hij verliefd is,"Manel lachte verlegen. Ze streek met haar hand langs Manel's wang en lachte. "Kom op, we gaan naar de rest, ze vragen zich vast af waar we blijven,"Manel lachte verlegen en stond op en volgde haar moeder naar de woonkamer. De woorden van haar tante galmde door haar hoofd. Zou hij echt van me houden??...*



shoukran ZINAAAAAAAAAAAA

 :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

oooh dank je voor je vervolg  :duim: 
wanneer krijgen we meer  :knipoog:  
dada  :grote grijns:

----------


## m0cr0layD

ThnQ sgat !  :grote grijns: 

 :blauwe kus:

----------


## miss_meryem

_In de woonkamer zag ik iedereen zitten, maar Soufian ontbrak. Waar zou hij zijn? Stond hij toenstraks ook in de keuken? Zo ja? Dan had ze hem niet gezien, Manel beet op haar onderlip. Ik keek op me heen. Ze kletste flink door elkaar en Selma kwam naast me zitten. Ze sloeg haar arm over heen. "Je hebt ons laten schrikken Manel,"Manel keek haar aan en ik zag een traan in haar ogen glinsteren. "Waarom had je me niets verteld, dat je met iets zat ?"Manel slikte en keek toen een andere kant op. "Manel? We zijn zussen weet je nog? Ik woon misschien wel niet thuis, maar je kan nog steeds alles tegen me zeggen!"Manel slikte weer en kon met moeite haar tranen binnen houden. "Ik weet het zus,"ze kuste op haar hand die over haar schouders zaten. Selma knikte tevreden,"volgende keer wel doen!"en ze begon weer met ons tante en moeder te praten, die haar iets vroegen. Manel raakte diep in gedachte verzonken..

Weken verstreken en deze gebeurtenissen vervaagde. Ik had niets meer van Soufian en Moenna gehoord en iedereen leek het onderwerp te vermijden. Mijn moeder wist dat ik iets voor Soufian voelde, maar ze praatte er niet met me erover, terwijl ik daar hele erge behoefte aan had. Bij Saida kon ik het eerste paar weken goed uithuilen en veel met haar daar over praten, maar nu als ik er over begon, dan leek het Saida te vervelen en praatte ze snel over iets anders. Daar had ik ook begrip voor. Het ging vervelen. Ik zelf leefde elke dag met de vraag of Soufian nu wel niet was getrouwd. Maar daarop kon ik maar geen antwoord krijgen. Ik ging vaak op bezoek bij me tante en dan probeerde ik het onderwerp te beginnen, maar ze wilde er niets over kwijt. Jammer genoeg ..
Ik hoopte telkens als ik daar op bezoek kwam dat ik hem een keertje kon zien, maar hij kwam maar niet. Hij woonde op zich zelf dus had niet zo vaak contact met zijn ouders en zusje. Sarah praatte ik nu heel normaal mee, maar we hadden het nooit meer over jongens. Dat was ook wel logisch. Vooral omdat we op het zelfde jongen verliefd waren. Sabir zag ik tot me verbazing ook niet meer. Hij kwam niet meer langs en ik zag hem ook niet bij Selma. Diep in me hart miste ik hem heel erg. De gedachte dat ik hard tegen hem was geweest steekte nog steeds in me hart. Het normaal leventje pakte ik weer op en Sabir en Soufian vervaagde steeds meer en meer ...

"Aaaah wat moooi man!"riepen Manel Saida ongelovig. Om hun heen dwarrelde er kleine sneeuwvlokjes. Overal was het wit. Saida en Manel stonden buiten bij het winkelcentrum en ze kwamen net van de bakker af. Overal liepen mensen met mutsen handschoenen en sjaal rond. Het was bijna Kerst en mensen liepen winkel in winkel uit voor inkopen. "Aaaah wat romantisch,"schreeuwde Manel. Saida lachte. Ze bukte en begon van het sneeuw een sneeuwbal te maken. Manel had nog niets in de gaten, opeens BOEM! Tegen haar jas aan. Manel keek verschrikt op naar Saida en ze zag haar grijnzen. "Shit, niet goed gericht,"Manel lachte en bukte zich ook snel en maakte snel een sneeuwbal en gooide het net op haar kont, want ze was net aan het bukken om ook een sneeuwbal te maken. Ze schaterde het uit en ze begonnen een sneeuwgevecht. Manel maakte weer een sneeuwbal en gooide het weer maar dit keer was het mis en de sneeuwbal kwam tegen iemand zijn jas aan. Die gene draaide zich verschrikt om. Manel schrok en haar hart stond even stil. "Als je gooit, moet je wel raak gooien Manel,"zei Redouan rustig. Hij had een zwarte muts op met een jas dat een bontkraag had. Hij grijnsde en stapte op haar af. "Heey Manel, wat leuk om je vandaag tegen te komen."Op Manel's gezicht verscheen een glimlach die ze met moeite eruit had kunnen halen. "Hallo Redouan, lang niet meer gezien,"Zei Manel rustig. De glimlach die ze op haar gezicht had was ook meteen verdwenen. Redouan schudde hevig haar hand en keek toen naar Saida op. "En wie is deze mooie dame?"vroeg hij met een grijns en knipoogde naar Saida. Saida werd meteen knalrood en schudde ook zijn hand. Manel rolde met haar ogen. Die lach had haar hart ook veroverd en nu gebruikte hij het tegen Saida. Het irriteerde haar. Waarom ging hij niet meteen weer weg ? Nadat hij een kort praatje met Saida had gemaakt richte hij zich weer op Manel. "Ewa Manel, wat ga je doen nu?"vroeg hij en keek haar doordringend aan. Manel keek naar Saida en signde dat ze graag hulp wilden. Saida keek haar niet eens aan, want ze was naar Redouan aan het kwijlen. Weer rolde Manel met haar ogen. "Uuhhh,"stotterde ze. "Oke afgesproken,"zei Redouan. "Laten we ergens wat warms gaan drinken!"Manel schrok. "Nee kan niet, de moeder van Saida had ons nu dringend nodig,"Op Redouan's gezicht verscheen een frons. "Is dat zo Saida?"en hij keek doordringend naar Saida. Saida werd weer rood en keek verlegen naar de grond. "Nee we hebben tijd zat,"Manel schrok van haar antwoord en keek haar met grote ogen aan. Nee aub laat het niet waar zijn, me vriendin zet me gewoon voorschut bij Redouan! "Oke, nou dan! Dan trakteer ik jullie op warme chocomel!"Saida lachte en Redouan sloeg een arm om haar heen en liepen samen kletsend weg. Manel liep hun met een boze gezicht achterna. Pfff.. heb ik dat weer dacht ze boos ..._

----------


## miss_meryem

_Ze zochten een cafetje en liepen naar binnen. Binnen was het gezellig en lekker warm. Hier en daar zaten groepjes mensen van hun thee of koffie te genieten. De caf was knus ingericht. Veel hout kwam er in voor. Doordat het bijna kerst was, stond er in een hoekje een kerstboom met zilvere kerstballen er in. We liepen naar een tafeltje dat in een hoek zat en gingen daar zitten. Redouan kwam tussen mij en Saida te zitten, naar mij erngenis. We trokken onze jassen uit en bekeken de bestelkaart. Ik nam expres een groot glas warme chocomel met slagroom, terwijl Redouan en Saida koffie en thee namen. Redouan wijfde naar een bediende en bestelde. Nadat de bediende alles had op geschreven liep hij weg en bleven we achter. Saida en Redouan konden goed opschieten, merkte ik. Ze kletste volop met elkaar over koetjes en kalfjes. Ik bekeek stiekem van onder me wimpers naar de manier hoe Redouan praatte. Hij was veranderd. Hij zag er volwassener uit. Zijn ogen waren nog steeds licht bruin en zijn gezicht was nog steeds even mooi glad. Manier van praten was wel veranderd bij hem, hij leek ervarender te zijn en vertelde vele gebeurtenissen over wat hij allemaal wel niet had meegemaakt. Van binnen bonkte me hart hevig. Me gevoelens voor hem waren er nog wel, maar de gedachte dat hij een meisje zwanger had gemaakt, terwijl hij met mij had maakte me nog steeds boos. Hij zag dat ik naar hem keek en keek me diep aan. Zijn ogen werden donkerder, terwijl hij met Saida praatte bleef hij me aankijken. Ik keek snel een ander kant op en werd rood. Waarom wordt ik nou rood?! Van binnen was ik boos op me zelf. Waarom zat ik nou hier? Onze bestelling werd gebracht en ik nam een flinke slok van me chocomel. Doordat ik een grote slok nam voelde ik niet dat ik nog wat slagroom op me mondhoek had zitten. Redouan lachte en Saida lachte ook. Manel keek niet begrijpend naar hun. "Wat is er?"vroeg Manel. "Wacht eens even,"Redouan boog zich naar me toe en haalde met zijn vinger het slagroom van me mondhoek weg en stopte het toen in zijn mond. Hij keek me diep in zijn ogen aan, zijn ogen werden weer donkerder en Manel leek gehyptoniseerd te zijn. Redouan leek ook langer dan normaal me kin vast te houden. Hij boog steeds dichter naar haar toe. Huh?! Waar was ik mee bezig? Dit is niet goed! Riep een stemmetje in me hoofd! Voordat ik me van hem los wouw maken, deed Redouan dat al en riep over me rug,"Heey maat, toevallig dat ik je hier tegen kom! "Manel draaide zich geschrokken om en keek in twee groene ogen. Hij lachte naar Redouan en sloeg met zijn hand hard tegen het zijne en vroegen elkaar hoe het met elkaar ging. Nadat hij een beetje had gekletst met Redouan richte hij zijn aandacht op die van mij en Saida. Iets in zijn ogen keken geschrokken van mij naar Redouan. Hij had ons toch niet gezien? Manel slikte een paar keer en hoopte van binnen dat hij niets had gezien. Hij lachte naar Saida, maar mij leek hij te negeren. Hij leek zelfs boos...  Was ik nou niet de gene die boos moest zijn? Manel voelde zich opeens opgelaten en had zin om naar huis te gaan. Soufian ontweek haar toch en Redouan maakte het alleen maar erger door de hele tijd met mij oogcontact te zoeken. Soufian leek het in de gaten te hebben en keek me koel aan. De rillingen gleden over me rug. Saida keek me aan en glimlachte. Manel glimlachte terug. Saida was toch een sgat van een meid, ze had dit allemaal zo geregeld zodat ik en Redouan eens met elkaar uit konden praten. Ik kon haar langer dan vandaag, ze wilde dat we het voor eens en altijd het afhandelde. Maar dat lukte weer niet. En ik had er geen zin in om dat ook te gaan doen. Ik ging me woorden niet nog eens aan hem vies maken. "Manel, ga je mee?"vroeg Soufian bot. Ik knikte en we liepen allemaal naar buiten. Saida trok aan me arm en gebaarde dat ze weg ging. Manel schudde boos haar hoofd en gebaarde dat ze moest blijven. Op dat moment draaide Redouan zich om. Manel keek meteen naar een vogel die vlak voor haar op de grond neer kwam. Saida begon te praten. :"Ey jongens en Manel, ik moet naar huis. Me moeder zal wel aan het wachten zijn. Redouan nog bedankt voor de thee!"Ze zei de jongens gedag en gaf ze een hand. Mij gaf ze vier kusjes en fluisterde snel in me oor, "Succes". Manel wouw iets zeggen, maar Saida deinsde al naar achteren. Manel knarstande. Dit vond ze niet leuk! Wat moest ze nu? Moest ze nu ook zeggen dat ze ging? "Ik ga met je mee!"Saida keek haar aan met een frons en de jongens keken haar verbaasd aan van haar felle antwoord. "Nee Manel hoeft niet!"zei Saida snel. Manel schrok, en keek haar streng aan. Ze draaide zich al om en Manel keek haar verbaasd na. Ze verdween uit onze gezicht en ik liep toen maar aan de buitenkant met me handen diep in me zakken en luisterde wat Soufian en Redouan elkaar allemaal vertelde.
Opeens richte ze hun aandacht op Manel. Soufian bekeek haar rustig, Manel voelde zich meteen niet op der gemak. Ze voelde dat er iets ging komen wat haar niet goed zou laten voelen. "Redouan hoe ken je Manel,"vroeg Soufian. Ze praten zo zodat het net leek alsof zij niet bestond. Manel keek boos een andere kant op en wachte met een bonzende hart op zijn antwoord. "Ik ken haar van een paar jaar geleden,"Met die antwoord leek Soufian niet tevreden te zijn. "Hoezo kennen? Opeens? Of school ? Werk?"vroeg Soufian rustig op een toon dat haar liet bibberen. Soufian vroeg dit expres! Vraag nou niet door! schreeuwde ze van binnen. Manel's hart begon sneller te bonzen. Rustig, rustig, fok jezelf niet zo op,probeerde Manel zich zelf gerust te stellen. " Huh wist je dat niet dan?"vroeg Redouan expres. Manel kon wel een kogel door zijn hoofd schieten. " Hoezo, ik weet bijna niets over Manel,"Manel slikte een paar keer. Dit gesprek beviel haar niet en het leek netalsof ze het hadden geoefend hiervoor en haar betaald voor wilden zetten. " We hebben paar jaar geleden relatie gehad,"zei Redouan rustig maar duidelijk genoeg zodat zij het zou horen. Soufian was opeens stil. Manel kon wel janken. Dit vond ze nu echt niet meer leuk!! Ze draaide zich om en keek om naar Soufian en Redouan. Soufian keek haar koel aan, Manel schrok want dit had ze even niet verwacht. Zijn houding leek strak en kwaad. Dat zag ze aan zijn gebalde vuisten. Redouan keek haar rustig aan en op zijn gezicht was ook al geen emotie te zien. "Soufian,"zei ze rustig. Soufian reageerde er niet eens op. "Ow wat leuk Redouan!"zei hij rustig , maar op zijn gezicht zag je nog steeds geen emotie, maar Manel wist beter. "Soufian doe normaal, dit is een fout , of het was een fout,"Soufian keek haar niet begrijpend aan. "Ewa, het boeit me niet, Redouan ik ga ervandoor ik spreek je,"ze gaven elkaar een hand en hij liep weg voordat ze het echt door had. "Soufian wacht nou even," schreeuwde ze hem na, maar hij nam niet meer de moeite om zich om te draaien en liep boos weg. Manel bleef geschrokken achter met een zware klote gevoel. Hier was ze bang voor geweest en nu wist hij het. Wat zou hij hier over denken? Ik nam het hem zelfs kwalijk dat hij een verloofde had terwijl ik iets zelf met een vriend van hem had gehad. Maar dit was allemaal voor zijn tijd, toen ik hem nog niet had leren kennen. Ik voelde niets meer voor Redouan! Hij was verleden tijd! Ik keek woedend naar Redouan op en hij keek haar rustig aan. "Wat is dit?"vroeg Manel. Redouan trok zijn wenkbrauw omhoog. "" Hoezo wat is dit?"herhaalde hij haar woorden. "Waarom zei je dit?"vroeg ze boos. "Ewa hij is een vriend van me, hij mag dat best weten. "Manel keek hem verschrikt aan. "Hij is me neef verdomme, dat weet je!"zei Manel kwaad. "Manel nu weet je tenminste hoe het voelt om iemand kwijt te raken.'Manel keek hem niet begrijpend aan. "Weet je het niet meer Manel? Kan je het je niet meer herinerren?"zei hij zachtjes. Iets in zijn stem leek gekwetst en boos tegelijk ."Weet je hoe ik me voelde he toen je me verliet, je nam niet op toen ik je belde, je wilde niet met me praten, niets.."Manel slikte en alle herineringen kwamen weer naar boven. Ik gaf van binnen hem gelijk. Ik had niet naar hem willen luisteren en dit was mijn verdiende loon. "Manel ik hield van je en dat doe ik nog steeds. Ik weet dat je iets voor Soufian voelt, dat heeft hij me zelf verteld. Weet je wat voor shock dat voor me was?"Manel keek hem met grote ogen aan. Nee, wat was dit? "Ik ben niet voor niets terug in jou stadje gekomen en niet voor niets met Soufian op gaan trekken. Ik was die gene die je snachts opbelde om maar even je stem te horen. "Manel schrok en werd boos. "Was jij die me gek maakte?"vroeg ze ongelovig. "Ja maar Manel, dat deed ik niet allemaal voor niets. Ik hou van je! Ik wil je terug!"Manel keek hem verwarrend aan. "Terug? Wil je me terug nu je af bent van je sletje?"vroeg ze boos. "Welke sletje?"vroeg hij boos. "Zeg me dan wat ik toen fout had gedaan? Dat begrijp ik niet, waar heb je het toch over?"vroeg hij boos. Manel keek hem verbaasd aan. Wat ijlde die nou? Of was ik aan het ijlen? Manel raakte compleet in de war. "Ja die meisje met wie je naar bed bent geweest! Die meisje die je zwanger hebt gemaakt," Redouan keek haar met geschrokken ogen aan. "Waar heb je het over Manel?"vroeg hij verbaasd. "Welke meisje? Ik heb niemand zwanger gemaakt,"Manel slikte een paar keer en ze werd bleek. "Nee zeg me niet dat het niet waar is. Zeg me dat je een meisje hebt zwanger gemaakt,"smeekte ze zachtjes..._

----------


## miss_meryem

_"Jawel, het is waar Manel. Je moet me geloven. Waarom zou ik zoiets doen terwijl ik van je hou?"vroeg Redouan voorzichtig. Manel greep naar haar hoofd en hield haar handen voor haar oren. Nee, alles was een leugen. Hafid had tegen me gelogen. Waarom, waarom? Redouan kwam op me af en haalde me handen van me oren af. "Manel,"zei hij zachtjes. In Manel's ogen verscheen er tranen. Die tranen, gebroken hart alles was voor niets geweest. Ze voelde zich stom. Stom dat ze mensen snel vertrouwde. " Hafid heeft tegen jou gelogen, omdat hij je leuk vond. Hij wilde ons uit elkaar hebben omdat hij ook van jou hield. Wie houd er nou niet van je?"vroeg hij zachtjes en er verscheen een glimlach op zijn gezicht. Die woorden kwamen niet eens bij Manel door, maar ze lachte ook voorzichtig. "Je bent nog steeds even mooi, weet je dat?"zei hij zachtjes en hij bekeek haar gezicht. "Ik heb je gemist,"hij wouw me omhelzen maar Manel maakte zich los. Hij schrok en stapte naar achteren. "Manel?"vroeg hij. "Ga me niet zeggen,.."Manel knikte. "Jawel Redouan, ik kan het niet meer, die gevoelens die ik eerst voor je had heb ik niet meer, ik voel niets meer voor je,"Redouan's ogen werden groot maar hij vermande zich snel. Hij keek haar meteen koud en koel aan. "Ik geloof je pas als je recht in me ogen aankijkt en zegt dat je niet meer van me houdt,"Manel beet op haar onderlip. Dat moest een makkie voor der zijn. Ze was goed in liegen, maar dit was toch geen liegen? Dit was toch de waarheid? Ze keek hem diep aan en ze zei die woorden, "Ik hou niet meer van je Redouan,"Redouan leek geschrokken. Ik voelde de pijn die hij nu had, die ik een paar jaar geleden ook had gehad toen ik hoorde dat hij een meisje had gehad, maar dat was niet zo. Tenminste dat beweerde Redouan. In zijn ogen leken net alsof er tranen glinsterde. Manel kreeg van binnen medelijden. Waarom hield ze nou niet van hem? Hij was een lief jongen, zacht en deed alles wat je maar wilde. Hij zou ieder meisje gelukkig maken, maar haar niet. Ze zou hem voor de gek houden als ze nu met hem ging, ze zou hem en zichzelf ongelukkig maken. Manel keek naar beneden en de tranen kwamen ook bij haar naar boven. Ik ben een bitch, zei ik tegen me zelf. Waarom deed ik mensen nou pijn? Redouan haalde zijn hand door zijn haar. "Oke Manel, ik zal altijd van je blijven houden! No matter what! Maar vergeet niet, ik ben je altijd trouw geweest!"Hij draaide zich boos en verdrietig om en liep van haar weg. Manel liet haar tranen los en keek hem na. Ze was hem kwijt, ze kon nu achter hem aan maar ze leek aan de grond vastgenageld. Dit is toch wat ze wilde. Ze hield niet meer van hem, tuurlijk had hij wel een plekje in haar hart. Ze draaide zich huilend om en liep toen weg naar huis met haar handen diep in haar zakken.... 

De dagen erna, voelde ze zich nog steeds schuldig. Ze wilde het met iemand erover hebben, maar als ze Saida of wie dan ook zag slikte ze snel haar woorden. Dit was haar keus en ze moest het maar accepteren en zich niet schuldig voelen, zo nam ze het zich zelf voor. Maar het lukte niet. Dit was niets voor me, mensen pijn doen. Maar dan nam ik me zelf snel voor dat ik me niet zo aan moest stellen en dat ik niet de enige was die mensen pijn deed. Soufian, Hafid, Sabir.. Niemand was perfect, gelukkig!! Ik zat op me bed en bekeek me telefoon. In me telefoonboek kwam Soufian ook voorbij. Zou ik hem opbellen? Ik had hem niet meer gesproken sinds de voorval van een week geleden met Redouan. Ze zou het erop wagen en ze klikte op zijn naam en wachtte af. Hij ging vijf keer over en Manel hing zuchtend op. Haar hart bonsde hevig en ze had meteen spijt. Wat moest ze zeggen als ze hem nou wel aan de lijn had gehad? Manel stond op en schudde zichzelf even los. Ze moest zich niet zo druk maken, voordat ze daluk weer naar de dokter kon omdat ze een zenuwzinking kreeg. Manel ging weer op haar bed liggen toen haar gsm over ging. Ownee dat moest vast Soufian zijn!! Wat moest ze zeggen?? Manel werd al helemaal paniekerig. Ze zuchtte diep en nam toen op. 'Hallo, met Manel,"zei ze zelfverzekerd, maar van binnen bonsde haar hart hevig. "Hallo met Soufian, je had me net gebeld?"zei hij direct. Manel schrok van zijn directheid. Ze vermande zich al snel en besloot gewoon recht voor de raap te zijn. 'Soufian ik wil met je praten,"zei ze en ze had meteen spijt van haar woorden. Ze sloeg met haar hand hard tegen haar voorhoofd. Aan de ander kant werd er gezucht. Manel voelde zich meteen klote. Hij had gezucht, dat wilde dus zeggen dat hij me niet wilde spreken. "ManeL ,"zei hij voorzichtig. "Soufian oke? Ik moet echt met je praten,"zei Manel snel. Aan de ander kant was het stil. Was hij aan het denken ofzo? "Oke, morgen in de stad bij de caf T... . Oke,"zei Manel opgelucht. Hij wilde!! "Oke dan zie ik je om half zes,"we hingen beide op en Manel staarde een tijdje naar haar gsm. We gingen praten! Ze voelde zich desondanks de moeite waarmee Soufian had ingestemd toch goed. Ze was een stap verder en ze zou tot de finish komen! No matter what...!

De volgende dag werd ze vroeg wakker. Ze voelde de zenuwen nu al door haar lichaam gieren. Ze stond op en liep al meteen rechtstreeks naar de douche en douchte. Toen ze klaar was liep ze in haar badjas naar haar kamer en kleedde zich om. Ze fohnde haar haren styl en deed wat make-up op. Toen ze klaar was liep ze naar beneden. Haar ouders zaten in de woonkamer thee te drinken, ze nam zich voor om in de keuken snel een boterham te eten. Toen ze daar mee klaar was ruimde ze alles op. Ze liep snel naar de woonkamer en groette haar ouders. Toen ruimde ze de woonkamer op terwijl haar ouders saampjes tv keken. Het was zaterdag dus ze had zich even voorgenomen om samen met Selma te gaan winkelen. Haar ouders vonden dat goed en Manel verzamelde haar tasje, gsm en sleutels en trok haar leren jack aan en haar schoenen en liep de deur uit naar de bushalte. Ze belde haar zus op en haar zus wilde dat ze eerst even naar haar toe zou gaan. Manel stemde er in toe en hing op. Ze pakte de bus naar haar zus en toen ze de halte zag die ze nodig had naar Selma stapte ze uit en liep toen naar het flatje die ze al in zicht zag komen. Ze belde aan en door de sprekers hoorde ze de stem van haar zus en liep ze naar binnen naar boven. Bij haar deur aangekomen opende haar zus al vrij meteen de deur en sloeg haar armen om haar heen en gaf haar vier kusjes. "Kom binnen meid, tis koud!"Manel liep lachend binnen. Toen ze binnen kwam deed ze haar jackje uit en liep toen de woonkamer binnen. "Waar is Youssef?'vroeg ze . "Hij is werken. Moet je wat drinken?"vroeg Selma. "Ja thee,"zei ze direct. Selma liep meteen naar de keuken en zette water op. Toen ze terug kwam keek ze Manel met een grijns aan. Ze ging naast der op de bank zitten en keek haar verlegen aan. Manel trok een wenkbrauw omhoog. "Wat is er met jou?"vroeg Manel nieuwschierig. Ze pakte de hand van Manel en legde die op haar buik. Manel's mond ging wagenweid open. "Nee? Zeg wollah,"zei Manel blij. Ze knikte. Manel schreeuwde het uit. "Echtttt!! "ze omhelsde haar en schreeuwde het uit. "Rustig rustig, voordat je me kindje verplettterd."zei ze lachend. Manel legde haar hand op der mond en bleef het uitschreeuwen. Wat was ze blij! Haar zus kreeg een kind! Selma keek lachend en blij toe hoe Manel het uit schreeuwde van blijschap. Nadat ze een beetje was uitgeschreeuwd keek Manel weer naar Selma. "Hoe lang ben je al?"vroeg Manel nieuwschierig. Selma dacht even na en zei toen : "anderhalve maan,"zei ze. "En dat vertel je me nu pas dat je zwanger bent?"zei Manel ongelovig!" Selma keek verlegen naar de grond. "Ewa je bent iniedergeval de eerste die het weet. Van het weekend vertellen we Youssef's ouders en die van ons,"Manel bleef maar grijnzen. "Zus ik ben zo blij voor je!! En Youssef trouwens was hij ook blij?"Selma keek gelukkig en legde haar hand op haar buik, alsof ze nu al iets kon voelen. "Ja heel erg, hij wouw het meteen vertellen aan iedereen, maar ik had hem zowat aan zijn oren moeten trekken om te wachten. Ik widle het pas als het echt zekerheid was dat ik zwanger was. ,"Manel lachte blij. Ze was echt blij voor der zus en vooral omdat Youssef er nu ook blij mee was. Ze zou niet hebben geweten wat ze zou moeten zeggen als hij er niet blij mee was geweest.Ze kletste en fantaseerde meteen wat ze konden doen als de babytje er zou zijn. We hadden al geen zin meer in om te gaan winkelen, want dit was veel leuker dan winkelen. Ik vergat een beetje alles en richte me aandacht een beetje meer op Selma dan op me zelf. Want dat had ze nu veel meer nodig. Maar Selma kon het niet laten om ook over mijzelf te beginnen en Soufian. Ik vertelde haar wat er gebeurt was en ook over Redouan. Ze had goed geluisterd en me advies gegeven. Op het laatst zei ze : "Ik hoop dat je een goed leven krijgt net als ik. Dat je gelukkig met iemand kan worden van wie je zielsveel van houdt,"We omhelsde elkaar en meteen moest ik aan Soufian denken.. Ik zou hem vanmiddag spreken..._

----------


## miss_meryem

_Selma had lekker gekookt en toevallig kwam Youssef kort daarna van zijn werk. We zouden wachten op hem terwijl hij ging douchen. Toen hij evenlater van de douche kwam gingen we aan tafel. We lachte en praatte over koetjes en kalfjes. Kort daarna nam ik afscheid van hun , want ik zag dat het al vijf uur was. Ik liet ze achter en dwong Selma dat ze binnen moest blijven want anders zou ze dadelijk kou vatten. Selma had haar omgehelsd en vaak gefluisterd dat ze blij met een zusje was zoals mij en dat ze hoopte dat ik ook een gelukkige leven kreeg als zij had. Met een man waarvan ik zielsveel van hield. Manel had haar toegelachen, "Insha Allah,"Ze omhelsde elkaar nog een keer en ik sloot de deur. Ik liep naar de bushalte en ik zag dat ik net op het nippertje was voor de bus. Ik stempelde en ging achterin zitten. Een tijdje later kwamen we op het station aan en ik stapte uit. Het was al half zes. Ik liep een paar zijstraatjes in en ik zag de caf in zicht komen. Ik deed de deur open en stapte binnen. De warmte kwam meteen tegemoed en ik trok me handschoennen uit. Ik zag hem in een hoek zitten. Hij had een glas cola voor zich die half leeg was en hij was druk bezig met zijn gsm. Hij zag er mooi uit. Hij was in het zwart. ZIjn haren waren naar achtergekamd. Gelukkig had hij haar nog niet opgemerkt. Tot haar verbazing was de caf vandaag leeg. Normaal was het bombvol met jongeren die hier meestal naar toe kwamen om wat te drinken en bij te kletsen. Manel liep naar hem toe en zuchte diep. Hij keek verschrikt op en toen hij haar zag glimlachte hij naar haar. Manel raakte meteen in de war. De ene keer is hij boos op me en ander keer lacht hij naar me. Hij stond op en gaf haar een hand. "heey wat leuk dat je er bent, ga snel zitten. Moet je wat drinken?"Manel glimlachte terug. "Graag, thee. Dank je wel"Soufian knikte en hij liep van me vandaan om te bestellen. Manel deed haar jackje uit en maakte zich zelf in orde, want die tijd had ze nu gekregen en daar maakte ze graag gebruik van. Toen ze alweer goed zat en alles op zijn plaats zat wachte ze af. Hij kwam een tijdje later met een kopje thee en wat lekkers en legde het voor haar neus neer. Manel nam meteen een slok van haar dampende thee en keek hem toen aan. Hij keek haar ook aan. "Je wilde me spreken,"begon hij. Manel knikte en legde haar kopje neer. 'Soufian ik wil het met je hebben over vorige keer met Redouan,"Soufian knikte en wachte af op haar uitleg. Manel kuchte en keek hem aan. "Ik heb iets met Redouan gehad, het was niet zo lang. Ik had hem leren kennen via me stage. We kwamen elkaar op straat tegen toen hij me bijna overreed, We wisselde telefoonnummers en we kregen meer contact. Nadat we hadden afgesproken, voelde we wat voor elkaar en kregen we wat. Ik hield van hem, maar op een dag kwam een vriend van hem mij vertellen dat hij vreemd was gegaan en dat hij een meisje had zwanger gemaakt." ze stopte en nam weer een slok. Soufian zag dat ze er moeilijk mee had en wachte rustig af. "Ik was zo verdrietig en me hart was gebroken dat ik niet eens meer naar hem wilde luisteren en sinds toen hoorde ik niets meer van hem. Vorige keer was het weer de eerste keer dat ik hem weer zag na al die tijd,'Soufian knikte en nam ook een slok van zijn cola. "Hou je nog van hem?"vroeg hij direct. Manel schrok van zijn directheid maar antwoorde wel meteen. "nee ik hield van hem , nu niet meer,"Soufian leek niet tevreden. "Manel je kan alles zeggen wat je wil, maar ik heb jullie twee gezien in die caf waar jullie zaten. Ik zag hoe hij jou gezicht vast hield, hoe hij naar je boog. Als ik er niet was dan was er iets gebeurt,"Manel schrok. Hij had haar dus wel gezien met Redouan. Stom, stom! Ze maakte het zich zelf alleen maar moeilijk! Manel wouw in verdediging gaan, maar opeens lichte haar hart op. Waarom maakte hij zich druk om haar en Redouan? Ze kon het niet laten om te vragen, "Soufian waarom maak je je druk ?"vroeg ze voorzichtig en dit keer wachte zij op zijn antwoordt. Hij zuchte en leek niet blij met die vraag. Hij streek door zijn haar en keek om zich heen. "Manel, vind je het gek. Als je vriend , (zowat beste vriend) met je nicht heeft gehad."Manel zuchte terleurgesteld. Ze had een andere antwoord willen horen. Maar ze gaf niet op!"Soufian hou je van me?"vroeg ze direct, haar hart bonsde hevig in haar keel maar ze keek hem wel nog steeds recht in zijn ogen aan. Soufian keek van haar weg. "Manel, ik ben verloofd. Ik heb Moena,"Manel knikte bij zijn atwoord. Dat zou ik ook hebben gezegd, dacht ze in der zelf. "Maar hou je van haar?"vroeg ze weer. Soufian keek haar aan en knikte. Ik wilde het horen. "Soufian herhaal me woorden en zeg dat je van Moena houd en niet van mij,"zei Manel voorzichtig. Hij keek haar aan en ze zag dat hij verdrietig en verwarrend was. Het liefst was ze in zijn armen gesproken en had ze hem getroost maar dat kon niet. "Manel, ik ga binnenkort trouwen met de vrouw van me dromen. Ik zal kinderen met haar krijgen, ik zal haar gelukkig maken met alles wat ik heb."Manel schudde met haar hoofd. "Zeg het me Soufian!"dit keer zei ze het op een boze manier. Soufian keek haar aan met tranen in zijn ogen. "Ik hou van Moena Manel en niet van jou,"Manel schrok en die woorden sneden in haar hart. Tranen schoten in haar ogen en ze begon te snikken. "Nee Soufian je liegt. Ik zie het in je ogen!"Soufian schudde verdrietig zijn hoofd. "Lafaard!"schreeuwde ze. "Je kan niet eens voor uit komen dat je van mij houdt en niet van haar!"schreeuwde ze. Gelukkig dat het niet zo druk was anders had ze nu de nieuws van de dag kunnen zijn geweest. "Manel leuk je te gesproken hebben, maar ik moet ervandoor,"zei hij wazig en hij stond op en wilde weglopen. Manel hield hem bij zijn arm vast en draaide hem ruw om. De tranen bleven stromen en in zijn ogen zag ik ook tranen. Maar hij hield ze in. Ze kuste vol op zijn mond en hij ging tot haar verbazing gewoon mee. Ze maakte zich ruw van hem los. "Je houdt van me, zeg het, merk je het dan niet? Je houd je zelf voor de gek!," zei ze. Hij schrok van zijn eigen actie en hij wist dat hij verloren had.Hij draaide zich om en nam niet meer de moeite om nog om te draaien naar haar. De tranen stroomde over haar wangen en ze leken niet op te houden. Ze pakte ruw haar tasje en haar jasje van de tafel en liep ook boos het cafe uit...

De hele week voelde ik me k.ut! Gelukkig had ik kerstvakantie anders had ik me op school helemaal gek gemaakt. De dagen gingen ik veel naar buiten om me moeder niet ongerust te maken. Ik zocht veel aandacht bij Saida en we kletste over van alles en nog wat. Ik praatte niet met haar over Soufian, omdat die gedachte al aan hem te veel was en haar ook niet ongerust wilde maken. Ze merkte wel dat ik vaak afwezig was en dat ik vaak met me gedachte ver weg was. Ik lachte en praatte erover heen. Ze had volgensmij wel wat door maar ze vroeg niets verder, tot Manel's opluchting. Thuis zat ze svonds voor de buis op haar bed met haar buik op de dekbed en keek film na film. Ze was nu weer aan het zappen en vandaag was er niets leuk op de tv. Ik ga schrijven, kwam er opeens in haar hoofd op. Ik hoorde vaak dat als je schrijft dat je het oplucht, eerder dat je dat aan iemand verteld, omdat je op papier al je gevoelens kan uiten. Ik pakte een schrift die onder me bed lag en een pen uit me nachtkastje. Ik tekende eerst wat, maar daarna kwam een gedichtje in me op die ik op www.marokko.nl had gelezen. Een gedichtje die me helemaal ontroerde. Ik begon te schrijven en bekeek evenlater de resultaat. 

Op jou bruiloft zal ik helaas niet diegene zijn die naast je staat..

Die dag gaat komen, dat jij je ja-woord aan een andere vrouw zal geven.
Met haar zul je dan ook je leven verder leven.

Je zult kindjes met haar maken.
En met je zoete woorden zul je haar hart raken..

Je zult haar strelen diep in de nacht.
Je zult ieder plekje van haar lichaam verkennen met je handen zo zacht.

Je zult haar troosten als ze verdrietig is..
Alles zal goed gaan en niets gaat mis..

Je zult haar blij en gelukkig maken.
Je zult haar op handen dragen..

Je zult me vergeten, en met je leven verder gaan.
Je zult alleen voor je vrouwtje klaar staan. 


En ik...

Ik zal diegene niet zijn die op je bruiloft naast je zal staan.
Ik zal op die dag eenzaam in mijn tranen vergaan.

De dag dat ik mijn ja-woord ga geven, zal nooit komen.
Ik heb het ja-woord heel vaak tegen jou gezegd in mijn dromen.

Wie zal mij troosten als ik hoor dat de liefde van mijn leven gaat trouwen.
Wie zal mijn tranen drogen en hoe moet ik mijn toekomst helemaal alleen opbouwen..

Hoe zal ik de dag moeten doorkomen.
Zonder dat ik denk aan hoe jij met je vrouwtje in bed ligt te dromen.

Ik weet van mezelf dat ik jou nooit zal vergeten.
Want nog steeds lieverd, ben ik helemaal van jou bezeten 

Manel keek meteen tranen in haar ogen nadat ze de regels weer overlas. Ze verfromelde het blaadje en gooide het boos in een hoek. Ze trok haar kleren uit en ging toen onder het dekbed liggen en sloot boos haar ogen. Ze voelde dat de tranen langs haar neus op haar kussen kwamen en later viel ze in een diepe slaap._

----------


## miss_meryem

_De dagen erna hoorde ik zoals gewoonlijk weer helemaal niets van Soufian. De ene kant was ik daar wel opgelucht door, maar de ander kant wilde ik hem zo graag zien. Wat er de laatste keer tussen ons was gebeurt had me erg aan het denken gezet. Ik was er aleen maar sterker van geworden, maar van binnen was er nog steeds een twijfel. Hoorde het zo te zijn? Of moest ik gewoon doorzetten en hem voor mij eigen winnen? 

De nieuwjaarsavond brak aan. Me ouders zaten in Belgie bij me moeder's zus om daar het nieuwsjaaravond te vieren. Ik wilde zoals gewoonlijk niet mee, omdat ik daar nooit leuk vond. Selma had Manel opgebeld en gevraagd of ze nieuwjaar bij haar en Younnes wilde vieren. Ik stemde toe, want een avond alleen het nieuwe jaar in gaan was te zwaar voor me. Het was half negen en Manel sloot alles nog een keer af en liet haar gsm op haar nachtkastje. Ze zag de prop van een paar weken geleden en raapte die op en gooide die in haar laatje van haar nachtkastje. Waarom ze het niet wilde weggooien was haar ook een raadsel. Ze pakte een spijkerjack uit haar kast en een sjaal en liep toen naar beneden terwijl ze haar jackje en sjaal omdeed. Toen ze voor de voordeur stond pakte ze haar sleutels die ze op het kastje had achtergelaten en liep de deur uit. Buiten was het niet meer wit, maar hier en daar zaten plassen. Van gesmolten ijs die nu gemengd zat met modder. Ik kon met moeite sommige plassen ontwijken. Het weer was fris en helder en donker, terwijl het vanochtend donker en bewolkt was. Manel liep naar de bushalte en wachte op de bus terwijl ze mp3 luisterde. Ik zag de bus in de verte aan komen en ik stond op. Ik stapte in en stempelde af, liep naar achteren en ging zitten. De bus starte en reed weg....

Bij de bushalte aangekomen stapte ik uit en liep naar het flatje van Selma en Younnes. Daar aangekomen zag ik net een oud vrouwtje naar binnen lopen, ik klopte op het raam en vroeg of ze de deur open kon doen. Ze knikte en deed met een glimlach de deur open. Ik bedankte haar en liep naar binnen. Ik liep kletsend naar de derde verdieping, maar ze moest een verdieping hoger. Ik zei gedag en keek haar na. Het was een klein korte vrouwtje dat met moeite zich zelf staande hield met een stok. Pff deze vrouwtje was pittig, ze durfde wel om in deze donkerheid naar buiten te gaan. Terwijl ik bang werd als ik alleen in een straatje liep. Ik belde aan de deur van me zus en wachte af. Selma deed de deur open en ik omhelsde haar blij. "Gelukkige nieuwjaar alvast,"zei Manel. Selma kuste op haar wang. "Jij ook lieverd,"we stapte naar binnen en in de woonkamer aangekomen zag ik Younnes en Sabir zitten. Me harte bonsde toen ik hem zag. Hij was niet veranderd, maar juist nog steeds even mooi. Hij zag er zoals gewoonlijk weer oogverblindend uit met zijn matje. Hij had zijn sikje weer gelaten en zijn zwarte broek met een mooi wit truitje liet zijn mooie getinte huid goed uitkomen. Ik stapte op ze af en gaf hun beide een hand en een kus op de wang en wenste ze beide gelukkige nieuwjaar. Sabir keek me de hele tijd aan en glimlachte. Ik glimlachte en ging naast Selma zitten. Nadat we allemaal over koetjes en kalfjes hadden gepraat stond Selma op om koffie te zetten en ik volgde haar naar de keuken. In de keuken aangekomen beviel ik Selma om te gaan zitten en stelde voor dat ik koffie ging zitten. Gelukkig protesteerde Selma niet, want ik zag aan haar dat ze een beetje moe was. Ze ging zitten terwijl ik de koffie klaar maakte. We kletste wat over haar zwangerschap toen ze over Sabir begon. "Hij is niet hier voor niets he Manel,"zei Selma opeens. Manel draaide haar om en keek haar vragend aan. "Younnes had hem opgebeld en toen hij hoorde dat je ook kwam kwam hij ook,"zei Selma verder. Manel draaide zich om. "Leuk,"zei ze kortaf. Selma kwam naast haar staan en legde een hand op haar schouders. "Wat is er Manel? Vind je hem niet meer leuk,"Manel slikte en keek haar zus liefdevol aan. Ze bedoelde het ook allemaal goed en ik zag aan haar dat haar wens was dat ik met Sabir zou gaan, dan was het compleet. Selma met Younnes en ik met zijn broertje. "Jawel, maar vergeet Sarah niet,"Selma glimlachte. "Ewa saffie Sarah!"schreeuwde ze het uit. "Sssst!"dempte Manel lachend. Selma schoot in de lach en keek haar schuin aan. "Hij heeft geen ring om zijn ringvinger, dus hij is vrijgezel!"zei ze . Manel lachte naar haar. "Ik weet het niet Selma,"zei ze bedenkelijk. Selma klopte op haar schouders. "Kom op! Je moet je niet aanstellen. Je moet niet twijfelen maar eens goed met hem gaan praten. Zet Soufian uit je kop hij is tenslotte wel getrouwd. Verloofd,"verbeterde Manel. Selma stak haar tong uit. Manel lachte maar van binnen werd de twijfel weer groter. Kon ze wel met Sabir gaan als ze nog aan Soufian elke dag dacht? Kon ze wel van Sabir houden, zoals ze van Soufian hield? Wilde Sabir wel eigenlijk met haar en niet met Sarah ? Allemaal vragen en daar werd ik gek van en niet beter. Ik lachte naar Selma en pakte het dienblad en gebaarde dat ze mee moest komen. Daarmee was ons gesprek ook meteen afgelopen._ .

----------


## miss_meryem

_In de woonkamer aangekomen gingen we zitten en Younnes schonk koffie in terwijl we praten over de dagelijkse dingen. Opeens ging de bel. Ik keek Selma meteen vragend aan en Selma leek ook geschrokken te zijn. Younnes stond op en liep de gang in. Sabir keek me aan, me hart sloeg weer op hol. Niet doen, zei ik in me eigen, maar me hart wilde niet luisteren. Ik keek een ander kant op en ik voelde dat ik zweethanden kreeg. Selma begon meteen met een onderwerp, want de stilte was er meteen aangebroken toen Younnes de woonkamer had verlaten. We hoorden stemmen in de gang. Stemmen die ik goed herkende. Stemmen waarvan ik nu absoluut geen zin in had. Ze stapte met zijn drieen binnen. Younnes, Soufian en Sarah. Ze omhelsde beiden Selma en feliciteerde haar. Toen begroette Sarah mij met een hand en Sabir begroette ze ook met een hand en vier kusjes. Een steek van jaloezie kwam er meteen op. Soufian groette mij ook met de hand, maar de afstand voelde ik . Ik keek hem niet eens aan. Ze gingen zitten en we begonnen meteen volop te kletsen. Ik zelf was stil en voelde me niet op me gemak. Tot me ergenis zag ik pas dat Sarah naast Sabir was gaan zitten. Younnes zat naast zijn vrouw en Soufian naast Younnes terwijl ik naast Selma zat met aan de ander kant de bankleuning. "Wat leuk dat je jullie zijn gekomen, "Sarah grijnsde naar Selma. Ze was mooi als ze lachte en dat wist ze. Ze praatte met volle zelfverzekering en bewoog veel met haar lippen. Wilde ze zo opvallen ofzo? Ik begon me weer te irriteren aan haar. Ik zag dat Sabir stil was en voor zich uit keek. Hij was diep in gedachte verzonken en leek in het niets te staren. "Ja we waren toevallig in de buurt, en Sabir vertelde me vanmiddag dat hij hier zou zijn dus leek het ons gezellig ook om langs te komen. Dit is tenslotte ons eerste nieuwjaar samen,"ze glimlachte en keek naar Sabir. Ik zag het , ik had het niet mis. Ze keek hem aan met volle liefde. Manel keek een andere kant op en knarstande. Ze kon niet alles hebben. Twee jongens zaten in deze ruimte en beiden bezet. Wat moest ik ? Moest ik eenzaam en alleen achter blijven. Maar dat wilde ze niet. Ze wilde Sabir, oneej ik wilde Soufian. Pff.. dit schiet ook niet op. Nadat iedereen een kop koffie had gedronken begon Selma met het eten. Ze maakte rijst met kip. Ze had niet zin om marmita te maken en de mannen maakte het niet eens zo veel uit. Younnes, Sabir en Soufian gingen naar de balkon om wat bij te kletsen en te roken, terwijl ik Selma en Sarah achterbleven in de woonkamer. "Ewa Sarah hoe gaat het met de mannen?"vroeg Selma en ze keek me schuin aan. Manel keek haar nieuwschierig aan. Wat zou ze zeggen? "Goed rustig he, ze liggen voor het oprapen zoals altijd,' Manel keek haar meteen met een wenkbrauw aan. Ieh kapsonesss.. ik knarstande weer. Selma knikte en glimlachte om haar antwoord. "Dus de ware gevonden?"vroeg ze nogmaals. Manel keek haar boos aan en probeerde duidelijk te maken dat ze niet moest doorvragen. Sarah had gelukkig niets in de gaten en ging er normaal op in. "Ja wel iemand, maar ik wil het nog niet bekend maken. Pas wanneer het echt meer duidelijkheid is,"ze keek een beetje dromerig en keek toen naar het balkon. Manel keek haar boos aan. Ze kon het niet laten om te zeggen."Ewa het moet natuurlijk wel van twee kanten komen he,"zei ze met nadruk op twee kanten. Sarah hoorde de boosheid in haar stem en ze grijnsde expres. 'Ja Manel, die is er,"Manel hield meteen haar mond. Ze had toch niets in de gaten? Waarom moest ik nou perce de jarloerse kreng uithangen. Ik probeerde normaal naar haar te lachen, maar ze keek me bitcherig aan en de glimlach verdween ook meteen. We keken op toen de mannen binnenkwamen. Sarah stond op en liet ze zitten. Sabir ging weer naast haar zitten. Soufian keek me aan en hij keek meteen beschaamd de ander kant op. Manel durfde hun beide niet meer aan te kijken. Het waren lafaards, alle mannen waren lafaards praten zich zelf in. Selma diende het eten op en we aten in de woonkamer rustig alles op terwijlw e ondertussen ook kletste. Nadat we hadden gegeten ruimde ik en Sarah alles op. "Ik was wel af, gaan jullie maar zitten,"zei Manel, Sarah liet het haar niet tweede keer zeggen en ze liep meteen naar de woonkamer. Selma bleef opdringen om het te doen en dat zij de gast was. "Ik ben je zus geen gast, ga zitten voordat ik je wegtrap naar de woonkamer,"Selma lachte. "Oke eigenwijs,"ze liep dankbaar naar de woonkamer en Manel begon met het afwassen. Ze was zo diep in gedachte dat ze niet eens Sabir hoorde binnen komen. Hij legde een hand op haar schouders en Manel draaide zich verschrikt om. Dat had ze niet moeten doen want nu was ze gevaarlijk dicht bij zijn gezicht. ZIjn ogen die haar verleidelijk aan keken, zijn mond die haar uitnodigde. Hij kwam met zijn gezicht dichtbij en Manel was zo stom om ook met haar gezicht dicht bij te gaan. Hij ging expres naar achteren en grijnsde naar haar. Manel schrok en werd knalrood. "Gelukkig maar, het is nog steeds van twee kanten,"hij ging aan de tafel zitten en Manel draaide zich rood, beschaamd en vooral boos om. Ik begon driftig af te wassen en Sabir keek grijnzend toe. Hij irriteerde me. Toen ik klaar was begon ik met het afdrogen. Hij bleef geweeon rustig zitten en keek me nog steeds aan. "Heb je niets beters te doen? "Zei ze kinderachtig. "Jawel, naar jou kijken,"zei hij zonder enige emotie in zijn stem. Manel keek hem niet eens aan, terwijl hij opstond en vlak naast haar met zijn rug tegen de aanrecht ging staan. Manel droogde een bord en moest langs hem om het terug te zetten in de kast. Terwijl ze dat deed pakte hij haar bij de middel vast en kuste haar volop der mond. Manel schrok en liet het bord vallen. Hij liet haar meteen los en raapte paniekerig op. Iedereen kwam in de keuken binnengevallen en keek hun geschrokken aan. MAnel raapte beschaamd en rood alles op. Wat was ik ook een kluns. Ik zette me hier verschut en wat moesten de rest wel niet denken. Soufian keek van mij naar Sabir en hij balde zijn vuisten. Jarloers en vooral boos keek hij naar Sabir. De rest keek hun niet begrijpend aan. "Surry kwam door het zeep,"stotterde Manel. "Ik geef je wel geld voor een nieuw bord,"zei ze zachtjes. Selma lachte en de rest moest ook lachen. Vast door de zenuwen en de stilte die er heerste. "Scherven brengen geluk Manel,"zei Younnes droog. Iedereen moest weer lachen. "Nee joh gekkie, dat kan iedereen overkomen, je hoeft me ient terug te betalen en die bord was toch niet zo duur!" zei Selma een tijdje later. Weer moest iedereen lachen. Sabir begon mee te helpen en keek haar ondertussen aan. Manel aaide haar haar achter haar oren en keek hem verlegen aan. Ze lachte beschaamd naar hem en hij lachte terug. Hier zaten ze dan gebukt. Manel voelde kriebels in haar buik als ze naar hem keek. Hij bleef haar maar aan kijken en Manel had zin om op hem af te vliegen en hem helemaal gek te maken, maar ze haalde het gedachte meteen uit haar hoofd. Younnes en Soufian waren alweer terug naar de woonkamer gegaan terwijl Selma en Sarah nog bleven staan. We ruimde alles op en ik liet de rest van de afwas drogen. Een tijdje later gingen we ook naar de woonkamer en de ijs leek een beetje gebroken te zijn. Iedereen lachte, maar ze wist dat Soufian haar vaak onderzoekend aan keek en dan weer naar Sabir. Had hij maar pech, dacht ze eigenwijs. Ze zou hem laten zien dat ze ook een meisje was die gewild was bij de mannen. Maar dan wel op een goede manier ! Younnes haalde wat frisdrank uit de keuken, terwijl iedereen druk met elkaar praatte. Ik zat stil in een hoekje en luisterde mee. Soms lachte ik mee en soms praatte ik mee. Ik keek op me horloge en zag dat het vijf voor twaalf was. Zo snel al?! De tijd vloog. "Mensen het is bijna twaalf uur,"iedereen leek net als haar ook verbaasd te zijn. "Tijd vliegt,"zei Soufian. "Vooral als het gezellig is,"voegde Sabir toe. Iedereen lachte. We trokken onze jassen aan en liepen gezamelijk lachend naar beneden. We stonden buiten en iedereen leek net als mieren uit hun holletje naar buiten te komen. Hier en daar stonden gezinnen met vuurwerk in hun handen af te wachten. Wij zelf hadden geen vuurwerk bij. Dat was te gevaarlijk en die risico namen we niet, vooral als je de verhalen hoort wat er wel niet gebeurt op nieuwsjaaravond. "Nog tien seconden!"schreeuwde Younnes. We telde af, terwijl mensen om ons heen ook begonnen af te tellen, "10. 9. 8 , 7 ,6 ,5 ,4, 3 ,2 ,1 GELUKKIG NIEUWJAAR!"schreeuwde iedereen in koor. We omhelsde allemaal elkaar. Ik omhelsde me zus en kuste haar hevig. Sarah was niet eens in me buurt geweest en dat interseerde me niet eens. Ik zag dat ze Sabir vol op zijn mond kuste, maar niet met tong, want Sabir duwde haar lichtjes van zich af. Manel balde haar vuisten. Soufian omhelsde me en ik sloot me ogen. De glimlach die ik op me gezicht had verdween meteen. De tranen sprongen in me ogen. De pijn kwam weer naar boven. ,"Gelukkig nieuwjaar Manel, laat het dit jaar makkelijker voor ons beiden zijn." fluisterde Soufian. Manel schrok lichtjes door zijn woorden, ze glimlachte verlegen en keek hem aan. Hij knipoogde en maakte zich los van haar. "Jij ook Soufian insha Allah."Younnes gaf ik een knuffel en hij tilde me speels op en Manel schreeuwde het uit. Selma lachte en ze gebaarde dat hij haar moest neerleggen. Younnes lachte en hij legde haar neer. Hij ging meteen naar zijn vrouwtje en omhelsde haar. Sabir kwam op haar af en omhelsde haar. "Gelukkig nieuwjaar schoonheid,"Manel sloot haar ogen en genoot van zijn warmte. "Jij ook meneer!"Hij lachte en maakte zich van haar los. 

Ik werd gewoon emotioneel van dit! We keken allemaal en grotendeels gelukkig naar de lucht. Manel slitke een paar keer en moest de tranen inhouden. Waarom moest ik nou weer huilen? Ze keek stiekem naar Soufian en Sabir en ze zag hun naar boven kijken. Wat waren het mooie mannen. Allebei volwassen. De mensen om ons heen schoten van alles af wat ze hadden en een kwartiertje later liep bijna iedereen weer naar binnen. We gingen naar binnen omdat Selma moe begon te worden. Toen we binnen kwamen pakte Selma meteen een bord uit de keuken vol met krentebollen. We aten alles gulzig op met frisdrank. We bleven kletsen tot drie uur en Soufian en Sarah vertrokken eerst en Sabir volgde hun vrijwel meteen. Ik bleef slapen. Om half vijf toen ik op de bank met een deken lag sloot ik me ogen. Alles schoot weer voorbij van deze dag. Het was leuk en neutraal gebleven. Zelf was ze natuurlijk weer in de war, maar dat was niet zo gek. Ze had met Selma tot half vijf gekletst over de avond terwijl Younnes al lag te slapen. Manel zuchte en draaide zich om en gebood haar zelf dat ze nu echt moest gaan slapen. "Weer een nieuw jaar te gaan, wat zou deze jaar wel niet op brengen?" fluisterde ze zachtjes en ze viel in slaap...._

----------


## miss_meryem

_Z0ooo kheb juLLie weL verwend vandaag :P

Ghihi, maar jullie zijn ook me toppertjes dus het mag wel een keertje!

Dikke b0essa MeryeM !_

----------


## imientanoet

[GLOW=blue]Ey Ey lieverd soukran voor je vervolg .. :Smilie: 

Jah je kent me nog niet maare ik volg je verhaal al een hele lange tijd maare ik heb nooit de tijd genomen om te reageren vandaar dat ik het nu ff doe 

Wou ff zegge het is een top verhaal..  :maffia:   [/GLOW]

----------


## Antwerpse_meid

Shoekran meryeeeeeeeeeeeeeeem!!!!!!!!!!!!! was een heel mooi vervolg...!!!!!!!!!  :love:  

ik kan haast niet wachten tot het volgende stuk!!  :grote grijns:

----------


## yasmina_83

HOIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII MOPPIE

DANK JE DANK JE DANKJE WEL BEN ECHT ZO BLIJ DAT JE WEER EEN VERVOLG HEB GEZET 

EN PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE GA GAUW VERDER HAHAHA KAN ECHT NIET WACHTEN SUPER VERHAAL

KUSJES YASMINA  :zwaai:

----------


## rooierozen

JE WIL NIET WETEN HOE BLIJ JE ME HEBT GEMAAKT MET JE VERVOLG!!

SHOUKRAN miss_meryem 


BOUSA JIHANE

----------


## jasje

:strik:  het is egt een mooi verhaal. ja hebt weer een fan erbij en ga alsjeblieft zosnel mogelijk verder ik ken nniet wacheten ik hgeb de verhaal helemaal afgelezen ik kon gewoon niet opstaan terwijl ik moet opruimen oooooo ik heb dadelijk probelemen hahahahahaha nou ga nou snel verder alsjebliefd bedantk he  :tover:

----------


## Elhbiba

wel spannend ga zo snel mogelijk verder meid  :hihi: 

 :zwaai:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

Prachtig meid Prachtig  :wohaa:  

ben heel nieuwsgierig wat er nog allemaal nog moet gaan gebeuren hihi
maar ik heb geduld 
dank je voor je Vervolgen!!!  :grote grijns:

----------


## jasje

ZAL IK JE WAT ZEGGEN EN NIET BOOS WORDEN MAAR IK HEB JE VERHAAL VERDER GELEZEN OP WWW.MAROKKO.NL HAHAHAHAHAHAH IK KON NIET WACHETN EN KEEK OF DIE DAAR OOK WAS EN JA HOOREN IS EGT LEUK IK ZAL NIKS VERKLAPPEN AAN DE ANDER SORRY IK KON GEWOON NIET WACHETEN IK SCHAAM EM HEEL ERG  :frons:  IK HOOP DAT EJ NIET BOOS BENT

----------


## Touriaaa

Echt een goed verhaal!!! Ik hoop dat je gauw verder gaat....

Big Kiss Touria

----------


## sanae_fatiha

het is weer een tijdje geleden  :brozac:  

maar je gaat gauw weer verder toch  :knipoog: 
haha alvast bedankt

voor iedereen een gelukkig nieuwjaar, beste wensen en natuurlijk een goede gezondheid  :Smilie: 

 :grote grijns:

----------


## yasmina_83

HOI ALLEMAAL 

IK WOU WAT DOORGEVEN IK W8 OOK ELKE KEER WEER OP EEN VERVOLG 
TOTDAT IK EEN KEER OP MAROKKO.NL MANEL&SOUFIAN TEGEN KWAM 
EN DAAR IS ZE EEN HEEL STUK VERDER DUS DAMES GA NAAR MAROKKO.NL EN LEES HET VERHAAL DAARZO WAAR JE BENT GEBLEVEN.
WANT HET IS NAMELIJK OOK VAN MERYEM

WOU HET EVEN DOORGEVEN CIAOOO KUSJES YASJE

----------


## Batata24

ik kan helaas niet op marokko.nl;
dus ik hoop dat ze gauw verder gaat hier  :Smilie:

----------


## rooierozen

ik heb stiekem ook al op marokko.nl doorgelezen... maar dat was toch al bekend dat haar verhaal daar ook stond!!

ze is en blijft nummer 1 met schrijven!!

----------


## *Sweet Anissa*

hey
het is echt een leuk verhaaltje maar wanneer ga je verder schrijven?
groetjes

----------


## miss_chaymae

Hallo miss_meryem

Het is echt een geweldig verhaal vraag me alleen af wanneer je verder gaat schrijven..... houd me in spaning!

miss_chaymae

----------


## yasmina_83

volgens mij vroeg ik jou niets
en ik gaf het alleen even door dat ze anders moet zeggen dat het verhaal daar verder gaat want iedereen wacht hier terwijl ze daar veel verder is dan hier 

so ik gaf het alleen door 

en ik lees het liever daar tenzij je wil achterblijven 
ciao

----------


## yasmina_83

en het was bedoeld voor rooierozen 
byeeeeee

----------


## miss_chaymae

Hey 

Yasmina je zei van dat dit verhaal ook ergens anders geschreven word toch ofniet?

kan je dan zeggen welke site?!  :staart:

----------


## yasmina_83

hoi chaymae 

het verhaal staat op marokko.nl 
gewoon dezelfde titel

----------


## miss_meryem

surry meiden, 
dat i niet meer reageer.!
Maar mijn verhaal is ook te lezen op www.marokko.nl
daar is het al een stukk verder!!
hier schrijf ik ook niet meer verder..
SURRY! boessa meryem

----------


## Batata24

dit vind ik echt zooooo gemeen.. sommige mensen ( waaronder ik ook ) kunnen helemaal niet op Marokko.nl;... .... 

please copy en paste hierheen .. please

----------


## miss_meryem

oke kzal hier ook blijven plaatsen voor jou dan meid!
ikdoe daluk dus lkker afw8te :P
haha xxx surry meiden dat ik jullie verwaarloost hebt!

----------


## Batata24

je bent een schatje... dank je wel...
ik kan helaas alleen op mijn werk op het internet en sommige sites worden ( gek genoeg ) gewoon geblokked.... 

als ik de verhalen hier kan lezen, dan gaat de dag weer wat sneller  :Smilie:  

dank je wel he  :Smilie:  
plaats al die vervolgen maar gauw hier, dan ben ik ook weer op de hoogte  :Smilie:  

shukran

----------


## miss_meryem

_De volgende ochtend toen ik naar huis ging, zag ik opeens twee auto's staan. De ene herkende ik meteen. Dat was de auto van Sabir. Manel bleef even staan en begon te twijfelen. Zou ik naar binnen gaan? Ik kon nu weg gaan en ff langs Saida gaan. Me hersenen won en ik liep naar de voordeur en opende het zachtjes. In de gang hoorde ik geklets in de woonkamer. We hadden bezoek, maar wat deed Sabir in godsnaam hier! Ik had hem gister al gezien, dus.. Ik wist zelf ook dat het geen goede excuus was. Ik deed me jackje uit en liep naar de keuken. Toevallig trof ik me moeder aan. Me moeder keek me aan, ik zag dat ze net met het thee bezig was. 'Ga je omkleden, we hebben bezoek,"zei ze zonder eens gedag te zeggen. "Salaam eleikom jemma, waarom zou ik? Wie is er dan?"vroeg Manel nieuwschierig. Ik kwam naast haar staan en keek haar aan. "Ouders van Fatima en Khadija zijn er."Manel knikte. "Zijn de meiden er ook?"Haar moeder schudde haar hoofd. "Nee alleen Sabir en Sarah,"Manel hart stond stil. "Waarom Sarah?"vroeg ze dom. Haar moeder lachte. "Ik weet het ook niet sgat, ze is er ook,"Manel beet op haar onderlip. Ik kon dat wijf echt niet uit staan, waar ik ook was en Sabir dan was Sarah er ook altiijd bij. Manel draaide zich om en liep naar boven. Ze trok een zwarte rok aan met een witte bloesje erop. Ze deed haar haren in een scheiding en in een staartje en deed wat mascara op. Ze zag er netjes, maar ook tegelijkertijd mooi uit. Ze knikte naar der zelf in de spiegel en liep naar beneden, rechtstreeks naar de keuken. Haar moeder keek om en knikte goedkeurend. "Hier breng de theeblad dan kan je meteen gedag zeggen,"Manel nam braaf het dienblad over. Ze deed met moeite de deur open van de woonkamer en toen ze binnen stapte keek iedereen haar kant op. Haar vader glimlachte naar me en iedereen zei in koor: "Salaam eileikom,"Manel groette terug en gaf haar tante een hand met vier kusjes en bij Sarah deed ze dat ook met moeite. De mannen gaf ze een hand en Sabir kon het niet laten om eens haar goed te bekijken van top teen. Manel bloosde lichtjes. Hij zag er weer lekker uit met zijn haren naar achteren gekamt en zijn sikje. Hij had een traningsbroek aan met een zwarte vest, wat hem sportief en lekker maakte. Hij knipoogde, maar Manel draaide zich al om. Haar vader, wat zou hij hier van denken, want hij zag dat Sabir had geknipoogd. Manel liep de woonkamer uit naar de keuken en hielp haar moeder met het eten voorbereiden. Haar moeder gaf haar nog wat instructies en zei dat ze even ging kijken wat ze in de woonkamer aan het doen waren. Ze was zo verdiept in het schillen van de aardappels dat ze Sabir de keuken niet hoorde komen. "Manel,.."zei hij vlak bij haar oor. Ze schrok en sneed in haar vinger. "auw!"schreeuwde ze het uit. Ze keek boos op naar Sabir. "Waarom doe je dat toch de elke keer, mij laten schrikken,"Sabir schrok en keek verschrikt naar haar vinger. Gelukkig was het niet zo grote snee. "Heb je pleister?"vroeg hij bezorgd. Manel drukte op haar vinger van de pijn en ze wees met moeite naar de laatje naast haar. Sabir liep naar het laatje en haalde daar een pleister eruit. Hij liep naar haar toe en pakte haar een hand. "Voorzichtig het doet pijn,"Sabir knikte. "Laat me nou maar,"zei hij zachtjes. Manel keek toe hoe Sabir haar vinger onder het kraan hield en daarna heel voorzichtig de pleister op deed. Zijn gezicht was nu heel dichtbij. Ze keek hem aan terwijl hij de pleister er op deed. Manel kreunde zachtjes en hij keek haar glimlachend aan. "Grote meid,"zei hij zachtjes. Manel lachte. "Dank je,"Ze wouw haar vinger weghalen, maar hij trok haar vinger terug. "Wacht je vergeet iets,"hij kuste voorzichtig op haar pleister en keek ondertussen haar diep aan. Manel blooste en keek naar zijn mond. "Surry,'fluisterde hij. Manel keek verlegen een ander kant toe, "Maakt niet uit, ongelukje ,"zei ze snel. En ze trok haar vinger terug. Sabir bleef naast me staan en hij keek toe hoe ik aardappelen schilde. Waarom moest hij altijd toe kijken met alles wat ik deed? Hij zei niets , maar keek alleen maar toe, waardoor Manel alleen maar zenuwachtiger werd. Dus begon ze met praten. "Sabir, waarom ben je hier, als ik vragen mag,"Sabir keek haar aan terwijl Manel verder ging met snijden van aardappelen. "Ik wilde je zien,"zei hij rustig. Manel was niet verbaasd van zijn antwoord. Manel lachte. "Waarom lach je?"vroeg hij verbaasd maar hij moest ook lachen. "Nee even sirieus,"zei ze. Sabir trok zijn wenkbrauw omhoog. "Ik ben sirieus Manel, ik wilde je zien,"zei hij. Manel hield haar mond en keek hem aan. Ze zag dat hij het meende. "Kan wel zo zijn, maar wat doet Sarah hier?"vroeg ik hem. Hij keek me aan en zei zonder emotie,"Om je eerlijk te zijn, weet ik dat niet eens,"Manel keek hem met een wenkbrauw aan. Ze keek van hem weg, omdat de oogcontact haar te veel werd. "Ja vertel dat maar aan de kippen,"zei ze zachtjes. Sabir hoorde dat blijkbaar en hij trok het mesje en het aardappel uit haar handen. Hij draaide haar zo naar zich toe, zodat ze tegenover hem kwam te staan. "Manel, ik meen het. Ik zag je gister en vandaag wilde ik je meteen weer zien. Ik vroeg aan me ouders of ze hier naar toe wilde komen, en gelukkig deden ze daar niet zo moeilijk over omdat ze jou ouders lang niet meer hadden gezien en gesproken,"Manel keek een ander kant op. Hij was stil en wachte af, "Sabir wat wil je nou horen?"vroeg ze en ze keek hem aan. Sabir keek diep in haar ogen, zoekend naar iets. "Ik wil horen, dat je me ook graag wilde zien,"zei hij zachtjes. Manel keek hem aan en wist even niets te zeggen. "Sabir,.."kreunde ze en keek weer een ander kant op. Hij duwde zachtjes haar gezicht naar hem toe en hield haar hand vast. "Manel, ik wil je iets vertellen, maar je moet beloven dat je naar me luistert," Manel keek in zijn diepbruine ogen en ze voelde dat haar hart hard bonkte. Het liefst sloeg ze nu haar armen om zijn nek heen en kuste ze hem, maar dat kon ze niet. Ze voelde wat voor hem, maar hoe ver het ging moest ze nog zien uit te zoeken. "Oke, ik beloof het je,"Hij lachte opgelucht. "Manel, sinds op het bruiloft veranderde me gevoelens voor jou . Het was maar een fractie van een seconden om al te weten dat je anders was dan andere meisjes die ik ken. Die avond was je net een prinses. Hoe je liep, hoe je er uit zag, hoe je praatte. Een meid die verstandig is en weet wat ze zegt en wil. Ik zag je toen echt staan en niet eens als nicht. Het stomste wat ik toen had kunnen doen was zoenen met een meisje dat ons nicht is en waarvan ik niet eens hou. Me hart was gebroken, omdat je daarna niet meer naar me wilde luisteren, dat was ook wel terrecht, maar iedereen verdiend een kans. Ik wil die kans krijgen als de gevoelens die ik heb voor jou ook wederzijds is,"hij stopte en keek haar aan. Manel slikte en moest zich inhouden om niet de tranen te laten schieten. "Sabir, hoe kan ik je nou geloven. Jij en Sarah zijn zo vaak bij elkaar, waar ik ook ben, zijn jullie beiden er ook. Ga me niet vertellen dat er in die tussentijd niets is gebeurd tussen jullie,"ze stopte en wachte af. Sabir zuchte en keek even naar de grond en keek haar weer aan. "Oke, er is wel wat degelijk gebeurt, maar niet het werk, als je snapt wat ik bedoel. Dat zou ik nooit durven doen."Manel zuchte terleurgesteld. Ze keek de ander kant op en wilde het liefst dat hij nu weg ging, wat had het voor zin? Wilde ik wel een jongen zoals hij? "Manel, kijk me nou aan, je zou luisteren naar me,"Manel kninkte en keek hem weer aan. Hij pakte haar hand en legde die op zijn borstkast.( op zijn hart) "Voel je me hart kloppen Manel?"zei hij zachtjes. Manel slikte en knikte. Zijn hart bonsde hevig tegen haar handpalm. "Mijn hart klopt alleen maar nog voor jou,"zei hij zachtjes. Manel keek verdrietig een ander kant op. Weer duwde hij met een ander hand die vrij was. "Manel ik geef je tijd, maar ga me niet zeggen dat je me niet leuk vind,"Manel knikte. "Ja Sabir ik vind je leuk, maar die tijd heb ik echt nodig. Ik moet erover nadenken en dan weet ik pas wat ik wil,"Hij knikte. "Is goed Manel. Komt goed oke?"Manel knikte. Hoop ik, zei ze in haar gedachte. Hij trok haar naar zich toe en omhelsde haar. Manel sloot haar ogen en genoot van zijn dichtbijzijn. Diep van binnen, had Sabir ook een plekje gekregen in haar hart ... en ze wist dat er veel moest veranderen als ze echt voor Sabir wilde gaan.._ 

_De avond verliep soepel, vooral na de liefdesverklaring van Sabir. Als ik naar Sarah keek, moest ik van binnen toch wel een beetje lachen en een gevoel van medelijden kwam naar boven, vooral als ze mij probeerde jarloers te maken met Sabir, door bijvoorbeeld even zijn hand vast te houden, of iets in zijn oor te fluisteren. Me moeder had afkeurend toe gekeken. In de keuken vroeg ze aan me of er iets tussen hun was. Ik loog dat ik dat niet wist, me moeder schudde dan weer met haar hoofd. "Zo heb ik Sarah nooit gezien, wat is er met dat kind gebeurt?"mompelde ze. Manel rolde met haar ogen en vroeg zich dat ook af. Mensen konden snel veranderen, of beter gezegd mensen leerde je pas echt kennen naarmate je ze vaker zag. Sabir had veel oogcontact met mij gezocht, maar ik had dan een ander kant opgekeken. Want ik wouw niet dat me ouders raar gingen denken en dat ze dachten dat hun dochter een **** was ofzo. Dat was wel het laatste wat ze wilde  . Mijn tante keek me dan lachend aan, volgens mij had ze iets in de gaten. Manel lachte terug en op een gegeven moment kwam ze naast me zitten en legde haar hand op die van mij. "Kind, wat is er met Sabir?"vroeg ze zachtjes, zodat de rest het niet kon horen. "Hoezo tante?"vroeg Manel, maar het antwoord voelde ze komen. Ze keek naar haar zoon en zei toen bedenkelijk. "Ik weet niet, ik ken me zoon goed en hij lijkt gelukkiger dan normaal."Manel blooste lichtjes en ze durfde haar niet aan te kijken. "Ik weet niet tante, ik weet niet.."Mompelde ze. Haar tante keek haar aan en knipoogde. "Oke kind, als jij dat zegt,"en ze ging van mij weer weg zitten. Manel slikte en moest om de woorden van haar tante lachen. Ze was misschien wel een beetje aan de oude kant, maar haar hersenen werkte goed. Ze was een verstandige en een slimme vrouw met haar hart op de goede plaats.
Evenlater kwam me moeder met een bord vol eten de woonkamer binnen, ik gebaarde of ik mee kon helpen, maar ze schudde haar hoofd van nee. Manel knikte en ging er goed voor zitten. Het brood werd in stukjes gescheurd en iedereen begon te eten. Na het eten ruimde ik alles op terwijl me moeder met de thee begon. Nadat alles was afgeruimd liepen we samen met de thee en wat lekkers de woonkamer binnen. Iedereen was met elkaar in gesprek. Mijn tante met Sarah en me moeder voegde er bij toe, mijn vader met me oom en Sabir luisterde mee. Ik zat op een bankje dat voor twee personen was bedoeld, maar ik zat er alleen. Wat ik wel verwachte was dat Sabir naast me kwam zitten. Gelukkig had niemand dat echt in de gaten. Hij keek me aan en lachte. "Ewa Manel, waarom ben je zo stil?"vroeg hij zachtjes. Manel lachte verlegen naar hem, ze keek in het rond en ze zag dat Sarah haar dom aan keek. Manel keek van haar weg. . "Ik weet niet,"zei ze dan maar. Hij glimlachte. "Heb je morgen wat te doen?"vroeg hij zachtjes, zodat niemand dat hoorde. Wat zou ze zeggen? Ja of nee ? Hij zag dat ze twijfelde. "Ik bijt je niet hoor?"zei hij. Manel lachte en werd rood. "nee ik heb niets te doen,"zei ze eerlijk. Hij knikte tevreden, "Dat komt goed uit, ik heb dan ook niets te doen."Manel lachte. "Zullen we morgen iets leuks doen?"vroeg hij. Manel dacht snel na. De manier van hoe hij naar haar keek, maakte haar zenuwachtig. Ze vergat alles om zich heen door zijn mooie bruine ogen. Haar hart klopte overdreven hevig en zijn stem, maakte het alleen maar erger. "Oke,"zei ze snel, want hij keek haar afwachtend aan."Oke, ik kom je morgen ophalen, zeg jij maar hoelaat," Manel lachte. "Oke, om 1 uur,"Hij knikte."Komt goed, ik ben er om 1 uur precies,"Manel knikte. Hij stak zijn hand naar haar uit, ze nam hem niet-begrijpend aan. "Belooft,"ze lachte. "Belooft,"hij lachte ook waardoor zijn mooie witte rechte tanden ontbloot werden, Manel zwijmelde ondertussen weg en werd rood, waardoor hij hard moest lachen. Iedereen keek ons kant op, Sabir trok zich er niets van aan en iedereen leek zich het niet te interreseren en ze gingen gewoon weer verder met kletsen.Hij stond op en lachte nog even naar haar en ging toen naast me vader zitten. Ze zuchte tevreden, Sarah keek haar vernietigend aan. Mij hoeft ze zo niet aan te kijken, kan ze beter naar Sabir doen .._

----------


## miss_meryem

_Iedereen stond op, om te vertrekken. Eerst vertrok de vader van Sabir naar buiten, Sabir zei me ouders gedag en kwam toen naar me toe. Hij kuste voorzichtig op me wang. "Tot morgen,"fluisterde hij in me oor. "Insha Allah,"Manel glimlachte en hij knipoogde terug. Sarah gaf me een hand en gaf me ook een kus , "Blijf uit zijn buurt,"fluisterde ze in me oor. Manel schrok van haar woorden en keek haar geschrokken aan. Ze keek me met een vernietigend blik aan. "Je weet wel waarover ik het heb,"sliste ze. Manel trok wit weg, zo had ze haar nog nooit gezien. Manel knikte wazig, terwijl ze mijn moeder vier kusjes gaf en een hand. Een behagelijke gevoel kwam naar boven, dit zat haar niet lekker, vooral na die woorden van Sarah. Ze vertrokken allemaal en moeder sloot de deur. Ze ging allemaal terug naar de woonkamer en ik zei dat ik ging slapen. "Is goed dochter,"Manel zei haar vader gedag, maar hij mompelde wat. Manel liep de trap op naar haar kamer en sloot haar deur dicht. Ze belde Saida op, gelukkig lag ze niet te slapen. Ze vertelde haar alles en Saida was blij voor haar. Wat ze ook wel had verwacht. Ze wenste me veel sucses en we zeiden gedag en hingen op. Manel ging densondanks de bedreigin van Sarah met een goed gevoel naar bed. Wat kon Sarah bij mij doen? ..  

De voglende ochtend, werd ik half twaalf wakker. Ik stond op en de kriebels kwamen al meteen naar boven. Vandaag zou ik Sabir zien! Ik stond op en liep naar de douche. Ik nam een warme douche en kleedde me om. Nadat ik daarmee klaar was liep ik springend de trap af naar de keuken. Me moeder keek me raar aan. "Wat is er met jou aan de hand?"vroeg ze terwijl een grijns op haar gezicht kwam. "Ik zou bijna gaan denken dat je verliefd was,"mompelde ze. Manel slikte, dan heb je dat goed gedacht grinnikte ze, maar dat zei ze natuurlijk niet hard op. "Nee ik heb vandaag afgesproken met Sabir, ik moet me gsm laten reparen en hij wouw mee, voor het geval dat. "Hij moeder keek haar niet-begrijpend aan maar ze vroeg er niet op door. Haar dochter pakte een plake cake van het schaaltje dat op de tafel zat en een glas thee schonk ze meteen voor der zelf in dat klaar stond. Met haar kopje thee en cake liep ze naar de woonkamer. Haar vader was er niet. Vast naar de markt of moskee, dacht ze. Ze ging zitten en deed de tv aan , meteen op mtv. Haar moeder kwam de woonkamer binnen en keek haar verbaasd aan. Manel had haar niet eens in de gaten en genoot van haar thee. Haar moeder draaide zich nog steeds verbaasd om en liep toen schuddend naar de keuken. Zo had ze haar dochter nog nooit gezien, dacht haar moeder lachend. 

Het was vijf voor n toen de bel ging. "Ik doe wel open,"schreeuwde Manel onder aan de trap terwijl haar moeder boven was. Ik liep naar de voordeur en opende het met een grote zwaai. Sabir stond daar, wat zag hij er weer mooi uit. Zijn sikje had hij weer weggedaan en zijn haren waren strak naar achteren gekamt. Hij had een bruin achtige jack aan met daaronder een bruine spijkerbroek. Hij lachte naar haar en stapte een stap naar haar toe en gaf haar een kus op der wang. "Daag schoonheid,"zei hij verlegen. Sabir verlegen, wat schattig.. Dat had ze nog geen een keer bij hem gezien. "Kom binnen,"ze stapte opzij en hij trok zijn schoenen uit en liep toen rechtstreeks naar de woonkamer. Manel volgde hem en keek naar zijn kontje. Dat deed ze echt niet expres, het ging automatisch! Haar moeder kwam naar beneden gelopen, terwijl Manel al op de bank zat met naast haar Sabir. Haar moeder lachte naar Sabir en ze groette elkaar met een knuffel en een kus op de wang. Me moeder stelde nog wat vragen , of hij wat drinken wilde, maar hij sloeg dat vriendelijk af. "Wat gaan jullie eigenlijk doen?"vroeg haar moeder een tijdje later. Manel verstrakte en slikte een paar keer. "Jemma dat heb ik toch al gezegd, we gaan kijken voor me gsm,"zei ze zachtjes en ze werd knalrood. Sabir grinnikte naast haar, maar ze stote snel haar arm tegen het zijne. Hij vermande zich snel en hij knikte. Haar moeder leek het niet te geloven, maar dat nam ik haar niet eens kwalijk. Sabir stond op. "Zullen we dan maar gaan? Die meneer van die winkel wacht op ons."terwijl hij lachend naar haar keek. Manel moest zich in houden om ook niet in lachen uit te barsten. "Kom kom, "en ze duwde hem naar voren. Haar moeder zei gedag terwijl ze weer naar boven liep. "Maak het niet te laat," schreeuwde ze nog, maar de deur was al dicht...

Sabir hield de deur voor me open en ik stapte in. Hij liep om de auto heen en stapte ook in. Hij deed meteen zacht muziek aan en starte de auto. Hij keek haar sachuin aan en Manel keek verlegen naar buiten. "Oja, een tip,"Manel keek hem vragend aan. "Als je wil liegen, moet je nooit rood worden,"zei hij droog. Manel grijnsde. "Ewa anders kon ik nooit weg, je kent me moeder," Hij lachte. "Ik weet, net zo slim als jou,"Manel keek verlegen een andere kant op. "Oja je was te vroeg,"zei ze droog. Sabir lachte hardop en gooide zijn nek naar achteren. Manel keek hem geamuseerd aan. Hij was nog mooier als hij lachte. Toen hij uitgelachen was keek hij haar schuin aan. "Ik wouw een goed indruk maken,"en hij knipperde overdreven met zijn wimpers. Manel barste in lachen uit. Eindelijk was het ijs gebroken, want hij lachte ook. Hij keek nu geamuseerd haar aan. "Manel, je bent mooier als je lacht,"zei hij zachtjes en hij keek haar grijnzend aan. Manel stopte meteen met lachen, waardoor Sabir nog erger moest lachen, "Dan moet je niet meteen stoppen met lachen,"grinninkte hij. Manel moest lachen, "goed zo, zo moet ik het zien,"Manel grinnikte en keek een ander kant op. Hij stopte voor een stoplicht en Manel keek hem vragend aan. "Waar gaan we eigenlijk naar toe?"vroeg ze een tijdje later. Hij keek haar weer schuin aan, "We gaan schaatsen," Manel trok een wenkbrauw omhoog. "Hoe kon je daar nu weer bij?"vroeg Manel verbaasd. 'Ja kijk maar zo, het lijkt heel saai enzo, maar wacht maar af je gaat het leuk vinden,"Manel lachte. "We zullen zien,"mompelde ze. "wacht maar af,"voegde Sabir toe. Hij ging niet naar een schaatsvereniging bij haar in de buurt zag ze, want we reden er voorbij..._

----------


## miss_meryem

_In de verte zagen we de vereniging in zicht komen. Sabir zocht een parkeerplaats en parkeerde zijn auto. Hij gebaarde dat ze moest blijven zitten en Manel keek hem met een wenkbrauw aan , hij grijnsde en stapte uit. Hij liep om de auto heen en opende weer de deur voor haar. Hij boog overdreven voor haar. "Kom Madame Manel,"en hij stak zijn hand naar haar uit. Manel nam het lachend aan en gaf hem een stoot tegen zijn schouders. "Kom superman."zei ze terwijl hij lachend achter haar aan kwam. We liepen een groot trap op en kwamen toen bij de ingang. Het was lekker warm en bij het loket waar je kaartjes kon kopen was het druk. We stonden in een rij en later toen we aan de beurt kwamen, vroeg het vrouw achter het loket wat voor kaartje we wilden hebben. "Schaatsen."antwoorde Sabir. Ze gaf mij en Sabir een kaartje en hij rekende af. We liepen de gang door naar het zaal dat op het kaartje was afgebeeld. Bij het zaal aangekomen kwamen we meteen bij een loket. De vrouw erachter vroeg ons wat voor schoenenmaat we hadden. Nadat we dat hadden doorgegeven kregen we twee paar schoenen mee. We liepen de zaal binnen en voor ons zag ik meteen een grote ijsbaan. Hier en daar schenen grote lichten. Aan de linkerkant van ons stonden tafels met stoelen. Overal hingen tassen en jassen. Sabir liep naar leeg tafeltje en gebaarde naar mij om hem te volgen. Manel deed wat hij vroeg en ging op de stoel zitten. Ze legde haar tasje onder de tafel en begon net als Sabir haar schoenen uit te doen. Sabir had zijn schaatsen al aan, terwijl Manel nog met haar tweede schaats aan het vechten was. "Kom eens hier tuttebel,"en hij ging voor haar bukken. Hij pakte haar voet en schoof voorzichtig in de schaats. Hij klikte hem dicht en keek haar met een grijns aan. "Wouw, Superman!"zei Manel plagend. Sabir lachte en Manel knipoogde. Hij ging met moeite overeind staan en wiebelde wat. Hij trok Manel overeind en samen liepen ze houterig naar de ijsbaan. Op het ijsbaan bleef ik even aan de zijkant toekijken hoe Sabir onhandig probeerde vooruit te komen. Hij wiebelede zo erg, dat Manel hard moest lachen. Hij keek haar geamuseerd aan. "Lach jij maar, jij kan er helemaal niets van ijsprinses."Manel voelde dit meer als een uitdaging en zei toen. "Oke we zullen zien,"ze schoof voetje voor voetje naar hem toe en keek hem toen met een grijns aan. "Nou, ik begin het al te kennen,"Hij lachte. "Oke oke, ik geef het zelfs toe,"Manel lachte en stak haar tong naar hem uit. Ze konden al snel schaatsen en evenlater schaatste ze naast elkaar. Manel stopte en probeerde rondjes te maken. Sabir volgde haar voorbeeld en probeerde dat ook. Hij stopte en hij moest even bijkomen. "Dat is niets voor mij,"mompelde hij en Manel barste in lachen uit. "Kom superman,"gebaarde ze. Hij lachte en wilde superman nadoen," Ik ben superman!!"schreeuwde hij nog blij, maar hij verloor zijn evenwicht, hij wiebelde eerst hevig en Manel hield haar hand voor haar mond en keek toe hoe Sabir had op zijn kont viel. Hij keek pijnlijk naar haar op. Manel schaterde het uit. Sabir keek haar beteuterd aan, waardoor ze nog erger moest lachen. Ze kreeg zowat tranen van het lachen. "Lach jij maar, in plaats van dat je me helpt,'zei hij lachend. Manel lachte en schaatste op hem af. Ze trok hem overeind en toen hij overeind stond sloeg hij zijn handen om haar middel. Ze stond opeens met haar rug tegen zijn borstkast. Manel verstijfde even, maar ze vermande zich snel en liet het zo. Hij drukte haar dicht tegen hem aan. "Kijk nou maar uit, 'zei Manel , terwijl ze bang naar de grond keek. Sabir lachte. 'Vertrouw me nou maar,"fluisterde hij in haar oor. Manel ontspande en volgde Sabir's aanwijzingen. Ze kwamen stap voor stap naar voren, en later schaatste ze een beetje. Manel lachte veel terwijl Sabir allerlei dingen in haar oor fluisterde. Haar gevoel voor Sabir werd steeds groter, en ze kwam er achter dat ze heel goed met hem kon opschieten. Ze hadden zelfde humor. Terwijl ze met elkaar aan het praten waren, schoot een kind van in de negen hard voorbij. Sabir remde wat af en Manel botste daardoor hard tegen zijn borstkast. Ze wankelde en schoten naar achteren. Manel viel op Sabir met een smak op de grond. Manel moest lachen door de zenuwen en ze hoorde dat Sabir kreunde. Ze rolde van hem af en keek hem bezorgd aan. Hij kreunde nog steeds en hij keek nu echt sip, waardoor ze nog erger moest lachen. Ze kreeg zelfs tranen van het lachen. Hij keek haar geamuseerd aan. Hij boog zich over haar heen en wreef een traan weg en wreef daarna een plukje die voor haar ogen zaten weg naar achteren. Manel stopte met lachen en keek hem verlegen aan. Ze leek in zijn ogen te verdrinken. Hij boog steeds meer naar haar toe en kuste voorzichtig op haar mond. Zijn mond was zacht, Manel sloot haar ogen en hij ging met zijn hoofd naar achteren. Sabir keek haar lief aan en Manel deed voorzichtig haar ogen open. Hij aaide over haar wang en hijsde zichzelf op. Hij hield zijn hand voor haar neus en ze nam dat dankbaar aan. Ze ging rechtovereind staan en hij stelde voor om weg te gaan. Manel knikte en ze volgde hem. Ze trokken hun schaatsen uit en Sabir zuchte. "Wat een verlossing,'en hij sloot zijn ogen. Manel grinninkte en gooide een servetpropje tegen hem aan. Hij opende lui zijn ogen en lachte naar haar. Ze trokken hun schoenen uit en leverde hun schaatsen in. Nadat ze dat hadden gedaan liepen ze lui het gebouw uit. Ze waren beiden melig en Manel vermaakte zich heel erg. Ze liepen naar de auto en Sabir hield weer de autodeur voor haar open. Manel lachte naar hem en stapte in. Hij liep om de auto in en stapte ook erin. Hij draaide de verwarming en zette zachtjes de muziek aan. Hij starte de auto en zo reden ze weg....

Weer reed Sabir en Manel wist weer niet welke kant hij opging. "Waar ga je naartoe?"vroeg ze weer. Hij keek haar aan en zei toen . "Ik zoek een chineesje tentje,"Manel knikte. Ze had honger gekregen van het schaatsen en ze was niet de enige blijkbaar. In de stad pakte we een chineesje en liepen het restaurant binnen. Het restaurant zag er op zijn Chinees uit. Hier en daar hoorde je melodieen op zijn Chinees. We zochten een tafeltje en gingen zitten. Een Chinees vrouwtje kwam op ons af en boog zich en hield haar handen bij elkaar. ( Netalsof ze bidden) en groettte ons. "Wat willen jullie bestellen,"vroeg ze vriendelijk. Ik vroeg om vegatarische Nasi en Sabir bestelde Fu Yung Hai, een maaltijd dat bestond uit rijst en gebakken ei met wat tomaten saus. En twee Cola's. De vrouw knikte en liep weg. We keken elkaar aan en lachte naar elkaar. 'En hoe vond je het schaatsen? Had ik niet gelijk?"Manel lachte. "Ja superman, dat had je,"Hij knikte tevreden en keek haar diep in haar ogen aan. Hij boog zich naar voren en Manel deed dat ook. Ze keken elkaar in diep in de ogen aan. Hij lachte weer. "Manel, ik heb echt om je gelachen vandaag. Je laat me steeds verbazen,"Manel lachte verlegen. "Hoezo verbazen? Met wat?"vroeg ze. Hij dacht blijkbaar even na en keek even een ander kant op en toen weer naar haar. "Ewa ik weet niet, ik kan goed met je opschieten. Had ik ook wel verwacht, maar meer dan ik had verwacht,"Manel glimlachte. "Je hebt gelijk. Dat was ook zo bij mij,"hij lachte opgelucht. "Oke, dat is dan ook van twee kanten,"Manel lachte. Opeens werd hij gebeld en hij schoofd naar achteren. Hij nam op. "Hallo?"vroeg hij. Ik hoorde een vrouwenstem. Vast Sarah, dacht Manel peinzend. Ze moest weer aan gisteravond denken. Aan de dreigende stem van Sarah, dat ze uit Sabir's buurt moest blijven en nu zat ze toch hier met hem te eten. Nja bijna eten. Hij praatte kortaf met haar en ik hoorde hem zeggen dat hij vanavond langs zou komen. Mijn stemming was meteen gedaald. Waarom zat hij hier als hij vanavond bij haar was?_

----------


## miss_meryem

_Hij lachte naar haar en ze lachte nep naar hem terug. Ze zou er niets van zeggen. Ze zou het wel aan kijken hoe het zou gaan. Ons bestelling werd gebracht en we begonnen met eten. Aan tafel waren we stil en me stemming daalde steeds meer naar beneden. Het was opeens zo stil dat ik zelfs me eigen hoorde slikken. Ik keek stiekem op en keek naar hem. Hij at rustig door, ik zelf kreeg geen hap door me keel. Ik moest aan vanmiddag denken. Eerst allemaal lachen , toen die kus en nu hier. Het zou juist romantisch moeten zijn, maar Sarah's telefoontje had alles veranderd. De stilte was te snijden. Sabir voelde volgensmij dat ik naar hem keek en hij keek me aan. Manel keek meteen naar haar bord en nam een hap. Die hap kauwde ze langzaam en slikte ook langzaam door. Ze voelde zijn ogen op haar gericht, maar ze durfde niet op te kijken. Na het eten stonden we op en weer rekende Sabir af. We liepen in stilte naar de auto en hij starte de auto op en we reden weer weg. Het was al aardig donker geworden en toen ik op me horloge keek zag ik dat het half zes was. Ik moest naar huis. Ookal was de stilte nu te snijden, maar de gedachte al om van Sabir gescheiden te worden, werd me nu al te veel. Ik kon Sarah niet uit me gedachte krijgen. De gedachte dat Sarah en Sabir vanavond bij elkaar zouden zijn, deed me pijn in me hart. Het voelde aan alsof ik een derde wiel was van een fiets. Ik hoorde er niet bij. Ik hoorde niet bij Sabir. Ookal voelde dat wel soms zo aan, maar hij liet dat soms zien en soms helemaal niet en daar raakte ik helemaal van in de war. Manel zuchte en Sabir had dat gehoord en keek haar schuin aan. Hij legde een hand op haar knie en Manel keek naar zijn hand en keek toen weer buiten. Hij wist dat ik daar mee zat, dat moest haast wel. Ze voelde dat hij soms naar haar keek, maar dan richtte hij weer op het weg. Voor haar voordeur stopte hij en keek haar schuin aan. "Bedankt, ik vond het een leuke dag,"zei Manel en ze lachte naar hem , dat niet gemeend was. Ze wilde uitstappen, toen Sabir haar tegen hield en haar arm terug trok. "Je vergeet iets,"zei hij zachtjes. Manel keek hem niet begrijpend aan. Hij trok haar naar zich toe en kuste voorzichtig op haar mond. Ze hield haar adem in en kuste hem terug. De tranen kwamen naar boven, iets zat me dwars.. Sarah.... ik liet hem los en stapte uit. Ik voelde zijn ogen in me rug geprikt, maar ik keek niet meer achterom. Ik deed de deur open en stapte naar binnen. Ik hoorde dat hij zijn auto weer opstarte en de straat hard uit scheurde. Manel keek hem verdrietig na. Vanavond Sabir Sarah, spookte het in haar hoofd. Ze deed zachtjes de deur dicht en liep naar boven.. ..  

Terwijl ik een film-drama keek ging me gsm die op trilfunctie naast me lag op bed af. Ik keek op het scherm en ik zag dat het Sabir was. Manel zuchte. Ze voelde een soort van blijheid, maar ook tegelijkertijd een beetje verdrietigheid. Ze keek snel op het klokje naast haar op de kastje en zag dat het al half twaalf was. Ik nam op. "Hallo Superman,"zei Manel zachtjes. 'Heey schoonheid, hoe gaat het er mee?"vroeg hij. Uit zijn stem kon ze niets opmaken, hij klonk heel normaal. "Goed goed met jou dan?"vroeg ze, Manel rolde met haar ogen. Standaard... "Ook goed he.. "Oke dan,"zei Manel zachtjes. "Hoe was het bij Sarah,'het floepte eruit voor ze er zelf erg in had. Hij leek geschrokken want hij was een tijdje stiL ."Hoe weet je dat?"vroeg hij verbaasd. Manel wist even niets te zeggen. Ze sloeg hard met haar hand tegen haar voorhoofd. Hoe had ze zo stom kunnen zijn! "Uhh..'stotterde ze. "Je hebt mee geluisterd,"zei hij tussen haar gestotter door. Iets in zijn stem weerklonk afkeuring. "Ewa ja, het kan ook niet anders als je voor mij neus aan het bellen bent,"zei ze verdedigend. Sabir lachte. "Oke surry, ja het klopt,'Manel was stil en hij ook. Ik wist hier niets op te zeggen en hij blijkbaar ook niet. Hij ging er ook niet op in, dus deed ik dat niet. Hij moest er zelf maar over praten.. "Oke, ik wilde even je stem horen. Kan ik vanavond weer lekker slapen,"zei Sabir. Manel lachte nep, zodat hij niet meteen raar ging denken. Dat ze jarloers was ofzo. "Leuk voor je,"zei ze dan maar. "Leuk, meer dan leuk Manel,"Manel werd rood. Gelukkig dat hij dat niet kon zien! "En jij dan? Mis je me niet?'vroeg hij. Manel rolde met haar ogen. Die vragen haatte ze om te beantwoorden. Het was voor haar al moeilijk over haar gevoelens te praten. "Jawel,"zei ze dan maar om hem tevreden te stellen. 'Jawel? Ik had wel meer verwacht dan dat,"Manel zuchte. "Sabir, ik ga ophangen. Ik ben moe,"zei ze. Sabir was even stil. "Oke meid, slaap lekker.. Ik spreek je nog,"zei hij zachtjes. Nou had ik hem ook nog terleurgesteld, dacht ze verdrietig. "Doei,'en ze hing op, zonder op een antwoord te wachten. Ze keek naar haar gsm en de tranen kwamen naar boven. Nu had ze behoefte aan Soufian. Ik miste hem... 
Dit is niet goed, twee mensen missen,.. vooral niet verliefd worden op twee mannen...  

Zondagavond zat Manel maar wat voor de buis te zappen. Geen film niks. Saida was weg met haar ouders op bezoek, dus aan haar had ze ook niet zo veel. Selma en Younnes was nu te laat voor. Verder niemand waar ze nu echt zin in had. Sabir had ze niets meer van gehoord. Zeker te druk met zijn Sarah. Soufian sprak ik zoiezo bijna nooit, dus van hem moest ik ook niet zo veel verwachten. Manel zuchte. Er zat niets anders op om zeven uur te gaan slapen. Manel strekte zich uit en wilde opstaan om haar pyama aan te trekken, toen hij gsm af ging. Het was Sabir. Haar hart bonsde meteen. Ze nam op. "Heey schoonheid,"zei hij rustig. Ze had zijn stem gemist, desondanks alles wilde ze hem nu heel graag zien, maar dat kon niet. Hij zat vast thuis en ik zat hier dood op me kamer. "Heey Sabir," Manel luisterde goed of ze iets hoorde op achtergrond, maar ze hoorde niets. Vast op zijn kamer, concluseerde Manel. "Wat ben je aan het doen?"vroeg hij nieuwschierig. Manel gaapte. "Nixen,"zei ze zachtjes. "Oke, komt goed uit. Ik sta hier voor je huis. Kom je naar buiten?"vroeg hij . Manel schrok. 'Ben je gek? Me ouders laten me echt niet weg gaan, vooral niet met jou,'Manel lachte om haar zelf. "Daar heb ik al wat voor gezorgd. Selma belt someteen naar je ouders op en vraagt of je met mij naar haar toe kan gaan omdat ze jou nodig heeft,'Manel knikte goedkeurend. "Zo dat heb je goed bedacht,"Sabir lachte. "Met dank aan je zus, als zij er niet was,"Manel lachte. "Oke is goed, ik kleed me ff om,"Sabir zuchte tevreden. "Is goed, en kleed je warm aan."Manel trok haar wenkbrauw omhoog. 'Waarom dat?"vroeg ze nieuwschierig. "Gewoon het is fris buiten, mag dat niet dan? Bezorgd om jou zijn?"vroeg hij lachend. Manel lachte. "Ewa je zit vol verrassingen, dus ik checkte het even na,"Hij lachte. 'Schiet nou maar op, voordat ik je zometeen uit huis sleur,'Manel lachte en hing op. Ze pakte een coltrui uit de kast en een trainingsbroek. Ze deed haar haren in een hoge staart. Ondertussen spitste ze haar oren. Ze hoorde dat de telefoon rinkelde. Haar moeder nam op en evenlater hoorde ze dat ze ophing. "Manel! Kleed je aan! Sabir staat buiten te wachten!"Manel was al omgekleed en ze liep rennend de trap af naar de woonkamer. "Waarom jemma?'vroeg ze nieuwschierig, van binnen wist ze al wat er ging gebeuren. "Je zus heeft je dringend nodig, ik moest me geen zorgen maken, dus het zal vast iets kleins zijn. Blijf ook meteen bij haar slapen he! Ga Sabir niet moe maken, met de hele tijd heen en weer rijden."Manel knikte. "Is goed jemma,"ze gaf haar een kus en haar vader zei ze gedag en liep naar de gang. Ze trok haar jas aan en haar sjaal en handschoenen. Ze deed de deur open en meteen zag ze de auto van Sabir staan. Ze deed de deur achter haar dicht en liep naar de auto. Sabir stapte uit en liep naar haar toe. Hij kuste haar op der wang. 'Heey schoonheid, wat zie je er weer mooi uit,"Manel glimlachte naar hem. In het donker zag ze dat hij mooi was. Wanneer nou niet? vroeg ze zich zelf af. Zijn haren zaten dit keer in een staartje en hij had net als haar ook traningsbroek aan met daarop een blauwe vest. Hij deed de deur voor haar open en ze stapte in. Bij haar thuis, zag ze haar moeder stiekem door de gordijnen kijken. Ze zwaaide en ik zwaaide lachend terug. Sabir zwaaide ook en hij liep naar zijn kant en stapte ook in. Hij starte de auto en we reden weg...._

----------


## miss_meryem

_"Waarom moest ik me bed voor jou opofferen?'vroeg Manel plagend en ze keek hem schuin aan. Ze zag hem in het donker niet zo goed, maar ze zag dat hij lachte. "We gaan een strandwandeling maken,"zei hij zachtjes en hij keerde de snelweg op. "Strand?"vroeg ze verschrikt. "Ja, als je niet wil , moet je het nu zeggen.'Manel keek hem aan en ze zag dat hij het meende. "Nee joh ben je gek, beter naar het strand dan thuis,"zei ze plagend. "Sow ga je doen!"zei hij lachend. "Beter iets dan niets yek?"zei hij plagend. Manel knikte. "Juist,"hij lachte. "Wacht maar dame,"Manel lachte. Ze keek naar buiten en ze zag dat het nu donker was, maar het straat werd verlicht met lantaarnpalen. Na een tijdje kwamen we bij het strand aan. Hij parkeerde gewoon op het zand. Op deze tijd was het strand natuurlijk helemaal leeg. Manel stapte al snel uit en Sabir volgde haar voorbeeld. Toen ze uitgestapt was snoof ze eens diep. Het was lekker fris en het waaide hard, maar daar genoot ze juist van. Ze sloot haar ogen en ze voelde dat het wind met haar staart speelde. Sabir keek haar lachend aan en pakte haar hand vast. Het strand werd belicht door de maan. Manel pakte zijn hand vast die warm was. Ze liep naast hem het strand op. Ze liepen wat en kletste over koetjes en kalfjes. Soms maakte hij een grappige opmerking waardoor we samen moesten lachen. Hier liep ik dan met Sabir hand in hand, wie had dat ooit gedacht dat het al zo ver zou komen? Ik keek naar Sabir en hij was echt lief voor me. Hij probeerde het echt naar me zin te maken... Hij maakte een grappige opmerking waardoor ik weer moest lachen. Ik botste expres met me schouders tegen het zijne en hij lachte lief naar me. We liepen een tijdje stilletjes naast elkaar.. " Volgende week naar school he,"begon hij voorzichtig. Manel moest van binnen lachen. Hij wouw de stilte verbreken en begon dus over school. "Ja man, begin er aub niet over,"en ze rolde met haar ogen. Sabir lachte. "Ik weet ook niet waarom ik er eigenlijk over begin man,"we moesten lachen. Ik keek over het strand en de zee. Door de maan zag je weerspiegeling op het water. Manel zuchte. Wat heerlijk om hier naast Sabir te lopen, dacht Manel gelukkig. Opeens schoot Soufian door haar hoofd. Manel keek verdrietig naar de grond. Wat zou hij nu aan het doen zijn? vroeg ze zich af. Zou hij ook aan haar denken? Diep van binnen miste ze hem. Zijn mond zijn gezicht. Pff, dit was niet goed. Ze liep hier naast Sabir en dacht toch aan Soufian. Doordat ze diep in gedachte verzonken was, hoorde ze niet wat Sabir zei. Hij stopte en Manel keek verschrikt op. "Wat is er ?"vroeg ze bezorgd. Hij keek haar onderzoekend aan. "Kan ik beter aan jou vragen. Ik praat tegen je , maar het lijkt net alsof je mijlenver bent en niet hier bij mij,"Manel werd knalrood en ze was blij dat het donker was en dat hij haar niet zo goed kon zien. "Oh sorry, ik moest even aan school denken,"zei ze stotterend. Van binnen lachte ik me zelf uit, had ik niet iets beters kunnen verzinnen?? . Hij trok een wenkbrauw omhoog. "Zoals ik al van de week zei in de auto. Als je wil liegen moet je vooral niet rood worden,"ik keek hem verschrikt aan en ik zag dat er een grijns op zijn gezicht verscheen. "hoezo, ik ben helemaal niet rood!"probeerde ze zich te verdedigen. 'Oh nee?"Manel keek een ander kant op, en hij stapte naar haar toe. Hij streek met zijn hand over haar wang. "je gloeit alleen maar,"Hij lachte. "Heb je koorts? Of ben je gewoon rood Manel?" herhaalde hij weer. Manel lachte. "Nouhou, je bent gek,'zei ze en ze sloeg zijn hand af van haar weang af. Hij lachte. 'gek op jou,"Manel lachte en ze duwde hem van haar weg. Hij duwde haar terug en ze duwde hem weer terug. "Gaan we zo doen?"zei hij uitdagend. Hij wilde haar weer duwen, maar Manel begon hem te sprinten. Elke stap die ze nam zakte ze een beetje in het zand. Ze hoorde hem vlak achter haar rennen. Manel schaterde het uit terwijl hij elke keer probeerde te pakken. Na een tijdje hoorde ze hem stoppen en flink hijgen. "Roken heeft me niet veel goeds gedaan,"hijgde hij. Manel stopte ook en hijgde ook hevig. Ze lachte, "Stop dan met roken,'zei ze slim. Hij lachte. "Makkelijk gezegd dan gedaan mevrouw,' Zo stonden ze dan. Tegenover elkaar gebukt en hijgen door het rennen. Hij keek haar speels aan en zij keek hem uitdagend aan. "Je hebt me toch niet te pakken kunnen krijgen Meneer Superman,"zei ze uitdagend. Hij grijnsde. "Oh nee? Nu wel,"en hij schoot op haar af en duwde haar het zand in. Manel schaterde het uit en hij begon haar te kietelen. Het zand onder haar kietelde in haar nek en haren. Oneej me haren dacht ze ondertussen, terwijl ze zowat dood werd gekieteld door Sabir. Hij keek speels naar haar op. Hij zat nu heel dichtbij met zijn gezicht bij die van haar. Ze voelde zowat zijn neus tegen het hare. De spanning was zo groot, dat Manel even stopte met lachen. De twinkeling en glans in zijn ogen die door de maan werd veroorzaakt keken haar sirieus aan. Manel slikte. Hij lag met zijn lichaam over haar heen, de zwaarte voelde ze al niet meer. Het enige wat telde was zijn ogen en mond. Hij boog zijn hoofd en wouw haar kussen, maar iets in haar hield der zelf tegen. Ze duwde hem voorzichtig van haar af. Hij keek haar geschrokken aan en rolde van haar af en ging toen overeind zitten. Hij keek haar schuin aan. Manel lachte , hij zag er niet uit. Zijn haren die in een staart zat was nu los en zaten in alle kanten overeind. Manel schaterde het uit. Hij keek haar niet begrijpend aan. "Eerst daag je me uit, dan duw je van me af en nu lach je me uit,"zei hij, maar hij moest ook lachen. Manel keek hem speels aan en ze ging ook overeind zitten. Ze haalde met haar handen door zijn haar. "Kom superman, tis al laat joh,'hij knikte en stond op. Hij trok haar omhoog en ze begonnen het zand van hun kleding af te schudden. Waarom had ik hem van me af geduwd. Iets voelde niet goed aan, toen hij over haar heen boog, moest ze maar aan 1 ding denken. Soufian. De herrinering aan Soufian toen hij boos op haar was geworden omdat ze iets met Redouan had gehad speelde in haar hoofd. Ze wilde hem op een of ander manier niet terleurstellen. Manel zuchte en voglde hem het paadje op naar de auto. Sabir was stil geworden. Vast doordat ik hem van me af had geduwd. Ze merkte dat hij diep in gedachte was verzonken. Ze liet het maar zo, want ze had geen zin om te praten...  Manel's hart stond een paar seconden stil en het leek net alsof de wereld om haar heen draaide. Zo vroeg trouwen, nee dat kon niet! Dat wilde ik niet. Waarom wachte hij niet een paar jaren? Of iniedergeval tot het zomervakantie was, maar zo vroeg?! Dat had ze niet verwacht. Tranen kwamen naar boven en het liefst was ze nu naar Soufian gegaan en had ze hem door elkaar geschud en hem wijs willen maken, dat hij het grootste fout maakte van zijn leven! Manel trilde op haar benen. Ze wist dat het voor niets zou zijn, want hij had blijkbaar zijn keus al gemaakt. Manel wilde het liefst nu in bed kruipen en slapen en nooit meer wakker worden. Ze stond in het midden van de gang voor zich uit te staren en Selma kwam net de gang op gelopen. Ze leek even geschrokken, maar glimlachte naar haar net alsof er niets aan de hand was. "hey stinkie, wat zie je er schattig uit!"ze omhelsde me, maar ik keek nog steeds voor me uit. Ik voelde me leeg, ik had geen zin om te praten en vooral niet om te lachen. Selma leek te voelen dat er iets met haar zusje was en ze keek haar bezorgd aan. "Manel wat is er met je ?" Manel''s onderlip trilde en er gleed een traan langs haar wang. Selma schrok en schudde haar doorelkaar. "Manel, vertel me wat is er?"vroeg ze bezorgd. Manel keek haar aan en er stroomde meer tranen naar beneden. "Soufian gaat trouwen,"zei ze stotterend maar zacht. Selma leek geschrokken, maar vermande zich snel. "Dat weet ik lieverd, je hebt meegeluisterd,'zei ze mompelend en ze sloeg een arm over haar heen. Manel snikte en de tranen bleven stromen. "Sst Manel , niet huilen meisje, "Suste haar zus. Manel stopte met huilen, maar bleef toch een beetje snotteren. "Ik wilde je het nog niet vertellen,"zei Selma. Manel keek haar verdrietig aan. "Het nieuws kwam anders toch wel een keer aan,' zei ze zachtjes. Selma knikte. 'Ja je hebt gelijk,"ze mompelde nog wat maar ik hoorde haar al niet meer. Ze begeleide me naar de keuken en waste me gezicht zachtjes. Ze droogde het af en keek me onderzoekend aan. "Manel, ga jezelf nou niet kappot maken, je moet verder,"Manel knikte, maar van binnen was ze kappot, erger kon het niet worden. De tranen welde op, maar ze hield ze in voor Selma. Het was ook voor haar erg om in deze situatie te zitten. Manel snoof eens diep en liep toen met Selma naar de woonkamer. Ondertussen keek ze snel in de spiegel die in de gang hing. Haar ogen waren rood, maar de rode plekken rond haar ogen waren al wat weg. Manel haalde nog eens diep adem en liep toen de woonkamer binnen... 

Die avond was ze helemaal niet met haar gedachte erbij. Ik vond het van me zelf goed dat ik het had volgehouden. Toen ik binnenkwam keken Younnes en Sabir naar me op. Younnes had naar Selma gekeken en ik zag dat hij zo erachter probeerde te komen, wat er aan de hand was met mij. Sabir had me de hele avond onderzoekend aangekeken, maar ik probeerde zo vaak mogelijk oogcontact te vermijden. Toen Sabir vertrok, probeerde hij nog iets te zeggen, maar zijn broer kwam er bij staan dus hield hij zijn mond. Hij zwaaide nog naar me en liep toen de deur uit. Younnes ging meteen naar bed, want hij moest de volgende dag werken. Selma was ook moe, ze wouw zelfs voor me opblijven, maar ik dwong haar dat ze naar bed moest gaan. Ze moest tenslotte ook aan haar baby en gezondheid denken. Ik zou het wel redden, hoopte ik. Toen ik op de bank lag met een deken over me heen, staarde ik in het donker. Ik moest aan Soufian denken, aan de ontmoetingen die we hadden gehad. Hoe ze waren afgelopen, ze wist gewoon zeker dat hij ook iets voor haar voelde. Waarom kon de gevoelens die hij voor haar heeft gewoon niet sterker zijn dan voor zijn geloofde. Manel's tranen welde alweer op, maar ze probeerde ze weer terug te slikken. Ze draaide zich op der zij en sloot haar ogen terwijl de tranen los liepen op haar kussens....

De hele week leefde ik al zombie. Ik at bijna niets, ik sliep bijna niet. Mijn ouders zeiden er niets van, maar mijn moeder keek me af en toe toch wel raar aan. Manel probeerde dan op dat moment wat te eten of te drinken, om te laten zien dat ze toch nog wat naar binnen slikte. Ookal ging dat met moeite. Ze had het Saida vertelt over de bruiloft en ze had ook bij haar uitgehuild. Saida had haar getroost en ze had net als Selma gezegd dat ik verder moest gaan. Manel knikte maar van binnen vroeg ze zich telkens af of ze dat wel wilde. Mijn moeder kwam een paar dagen nadat ik bij Selma was geweest het nieuws brengen dat Soufian aan het einde van het week zou gaan trouwen. Manel had geprobeerd er goed op te reageren en had met moeite de tranen doorgeslikt. Haar moeder had gelukkig niets in de gaten. Ze liep daarna naar de wc en huilde totdat het net leek alsof ze leeg begon te raken. Ze waste haar gezicht in de keuken en liep toen naar boven om haar gezicht wat met crme in te smeren. Zo liep ze naar beneden en haar moeder keek haar meteen bezorgd aan. "Wat heb je met je gezicht gedaan? Je hebt toch niet gehuild Manel?"vroeg ze terwijl ze haar met spleetogen aan keek. Manel grijnsde breed enz ei toen scheinheilig. 'Nee, ik was me gezicht aan het insmeren, voel maar. Het crme zit er nog op,'haar moeder knikte, maar iets in haar ogen verraadde dat ze het niet geloofde. Manel had geprobeerd overtuigend over te komen en als dat niet was gelukt had ze maar even pech. Ze liep weer naar boven en ging op bed liggen. Weer kwamen de tranen naar boven. Manel ging op haar zij liggen en rolde zich op. Net als een mol en sloot snikkend haar ogen dicht. Ze viel van vermoeidheid in een diepe slaap...._

----------


## miss_meryem

_Ze liep met Sabir door de gangen van hun winkelcentrum. Op zoek naar iets, maar wat?! Ze bleven lopen en lopen. Opeens kwam uit het niets een gedaante voor hun staan. Die gene had iets in zijn handen, maar wat weet ik niet. Het was iets waar ik bang voor was. Die gene begon uit het niets te schieten! Manel werd bleek en haar reactie was zo snel. Ze vloog op de grond en ging achter een automaat schuilen. "Sabir, bescherm je zelf,"schreeuwde ik nog. Ik keek paniekerig om me heen op zoek naar Sabir... Ik zag hem verderop op de grond liggen met zijn handen over haar hoofd. Manel slikte een paar keer. Hij gebaarde naar haar dat ze stil moest zijn en dat het goed kwam. Manel knikte maar ze voelde dat ze bijna flauwviel. De angst die ze op dat moment voelde is gewoon niet te beschrijven. Ze voelde dat die gene op haar af kwam. Nee aub ga weg, hoopte ze van binnen. En de tranen kwamen naar boven. Ze bleef maar slikken en kon wel gillen van de angst. Ze hoorde de voetstappen dichterbij komen en Manel sloot van angst haar ogen en hield haar adem in. Ze hoorde de voetstappen niet meer. Die gene stond stil en hield ook zijn adem in, om zo iets te horen. Manel sloot stevig haar ogen dicht, nee ga weg yarabie laat hem weg gaan .. Wie het ook is. Die gene stapte op haar af en hield iets tegen haar slapen aan. Het was rond, een pistool wist ze. Ze sloot haar ogen en de tranen kwamen naar boven. Het enige wat naar boven kwam waren de woorden : Bismillah Ar-Rahmn Ar-Rahiem.. verder kon ze het niet afmaken want ze hoorde een schot. Iets leek haar adem weg te halen, ze voelde dat ze naar achteren viel en de laatste adem naar buiten ademde. Overal was het wit en het leek of ze verder in een gat viel.... Neee me leven, schreeuwde ze en ze viel verder in een diepe gat totdat ze badend in zweet wakker werd. Ze hoorde een felle gil en ze kwam een seconde later pas achter dat zij dat was die had gegild. Deze droom had zo echt geleken! Manel begon te huilen en ze kreeg pas na een tijdje in de gaten dat haar moeder haar aan het troosten was. Ze keek met een betraande gezicht op naar haar moeder en haar moeder hield haar stevig vast. Ze was zowat half naakt. Ze had alleen een hempje aan en een short. Naast haar op de nachtkastje zat een bordje water met een doekje ernaast en een glas water. Manel voelde dat ze nog rilde van de kou die ze opeens had. Haar moeder pakte het glas water en hield het bij haar droge mond. Nadat ze een beetje was bijgekomen keek ze haar moeder verlegen aan. "Heb ik je aan het schrikken gemaakt jemma?" Haar moeder glimlachte en Manel zag dat ze er niet zo goed uitzag. Ze leek moe, netalsof ze bijna niet had geslapen. "Ja, weet je hoe het voor mij een opluchting is dat je eindelijk wakker bent en zo naar me lacht,"Manel keek haar niet begrijpend aan. "Hoezo?"vroeg ze niet begrijpend. Haar moeder streek met haar hand over haar voorhoofd en keek haar toen glimlachend aan. "Je ging nadat je me je gezicht liet zien met crme naar boven. Je bleef naar mij idee te lang boven liggen en toen kwam ik even kijken. Ik zag je helemaal opgerold en je zweette en was heel warm. Ik meette je en je had gewoon hoge koorts. Ik belde de dokter en hij schrok ook van jou koorts. Hij zei zelfs dat je het misschien niet zou halen. Je bleef maar slapen en je koorts daalde maar niet, maar nu ben je alhamdoellilah eindelijk wakker en je lacht nu naar me,"in haar ogen verschenen tranen en met haar hoofddoek veegde ze het weg. Manel kreeg ook tranen in haar ogen. "Surry jemma, dat was me bedoeling niet,'snikte ze. "Het was me bedoeling niet om jou aan het schrikken te maken."snikte ze. Ze omhelsde haar moeder en sloot haar ogen. Haar moeder streek met haar hand over haar haren. "Daar kan jeij toch niets aan doen. dit is wat Allah (swt) wil," Manel wreef met haar pols wat tranen weg. "Jemma, ik hou van jou, als ik jou niet had." mompelde ze. Haar moeder lachte. 'Ik ben er sgatje, voor altijd, voor altijd!" ze bleven even zo zitten toen haar moeder zich van haar los maakte. "Je hebt vast honger! Ik ga iets voor je klaar maken,'ze sprong blij op en Manel ging weer op haar rug liggen en lachte vermoeid naar haar moeder. Ze voelde dat ze nog warm was en hoofdpijn kwam naar boven. Ze had veel kracht gebruikt om overeind te kunnen zitten en nu was ze weer moe. Het liefst ging ze weer slapen.. "Jemma nog een vraagje," zei Manel met moeite. Haar moeder knikte. "Hoe lang lig ik hier?"vroeg ze. Haar moeder dacht even na, 'Nu al bijna drie dagen, met deze dag bijgeteld,"Manel knikte. Haar moeder vertrok en Manel dacht meteen na. Wanneer was dit gebeurt? Ze kon zich niets meer herinneren. Ze herinnerde zich alleen maar dat ze huilend in slaap viel, verder niets. Manel sloot haar ogen, want doordat ze haar ogen open hield kreeg ze alleen maar hoofdpijn. En om te gaan slapen, durfde ze niet meer. Bang dat haar droom weer terug kwam. Met haar gesloten ogen zonder te slapen bleef ze op haar moeder wachten... 

Ze had wat soep gedronken en haar moeder had haar wat thee gebracht. Nadat ze wat van haar thee had geslurpt ging ze weer op haar rug liggen en sloot vermoeid haar ogen. Haar moeder was naar beneden gegaan om nog wat dingen te doen. Manel ging weer op haar zij liggen toen haar iets opviel. Op de grond lag een vel. Een wit vel die paar keer was opgevouwen. Het leek net alsof het daar was gelegd, maar niet op wilde vallen. Manel stond duizelig op en raapte het op. Ze ging weer gauw in haar bed liggen en opende het voorzichtig. Haar ogen vloog over de regels. 

Lieve Manel, 

Ik heb gehoord dat je heel erg ziek bent, ik ben vandaag dan ook meteen bij je langs geweest. Je ogen waren gesloten en je ademde zachtjes. Ik maak me hele erge zorgen om je, Manel. Iets houd je bezig, maar wat ,weet ik niet. Het heeft je zelfs zo erg kappot gemaakt, dat je er ziek van werd. Toen ik je zag slapen, leek je net op een Engel. Zo mooi was je! Ik kan het gewoon niet begrijpen dat een iemand een kanppe lieve prinses zoals jou kappot wil maken! Manel, beloof me dat als je dit leest, snel beter word! En hopelijk zie ik je snel, want ik mis je...

Veel Liefs Superman..  


Manel lachte en vouwde het weer op en legde het in haar laatje van haar nachtkastje. Zo lief, hij was langsgeweest. Manel werd al rood bij het idee. Hij had haar nu ook alweer gezien toen ze sliep! Waar gaat dit toch heen, grinnikte ze. Ze kon weer lachen, ookal bonkte haar hoofd hevig. Ze miste hem. Ze had zin in zijn gezelschap, met hem kon ze iniedergeval lachen. Zou ze hem opbellen? Ze pakte haar gsm die op haar nachtkastje lag. 22 Oproepen gemist! zag ze. Wie zou dat zijn geweest?! En toen ze de afzenders zag verbaaste het haar wel. Saida had haar 6 keer gebeld. Sabir haar 5 keer en 11 anoniem. Wie zou die anoniem zijn geweest? Manel beet op haar onderlip en dacht even na. Ze ging elke persoon af en de enige verdachte die ze in haar hoofd had, was Redouan. Want hij had haar tenslotte vaker gebeld. Manel schrok opeens op van haar gsm. Hij ging over en op haar beeldscherm las ze Sabir. Ze nam blij op,"heey superman, lief van je jou brief," stotterde Manel, maar Sabir had dat niet eens gehoord, want hij juichde aan de ander kant. "Je bent weer wakker," schreeuwde hij van blijdschap. Manel lachte. "Tuurlijk ben ik wakker, anders nam ik niet op,"Hij lachte. "Hoe gaat het schoonheid? Goed goed alhamdoellilah,"zei ze verlegen. "Ik heb je gemist man, drie dagen leken voor mij drie eeuwen,"Manel lachte. "Je kunt ook echt overdrijven he superman,"Hij lachte. "Je weet toch, ik overdrijf nooit. Dit is de waarheid!"Manel lachte, maar van binnen bonsde haar hart hevig. "Ewa kom je niet even langs?"Sabir leek even stil. "Hallo ben je er nog?"vroeg ze verbaaasd."Ja ik ben er nog, weet je wat ik kom er zo aan. Bereid je maar voor,"en hij hing op voordat ze er erg in had. Manel keek verbaasd naar haar gsm. Wat deed hij raar?? Ze zou het hem wel vragen wanneer hij kwam, maar nu moest ze er voor gaan zorgen dat ze er mooi uit en niet zo vreselijk zoals hij haar telkens zag! Ze stond op en begon eerst met haar haren te kammen, die vol met klit zat....! Nadat ze haar haren had gekamt, was ze alweer moe. Ze ging weer in bed liggen waar haar dekens nog warm waren. Ze sloot vermoeid weer haar ogen en voordat ze het erg in had viel ze alweer in slaap, maar dit keer sliep ze niet zo diep. 

Voor haar deur stond hij haar te bekijken. Wat was ze beeldig als ze sliep. Haarhaen lagen verspreid over haar kussen, haar deken lag net onder haar oksels. Ze had een t-shirt aan zag hij. Ze kreunde wat en leek netalsof ze in de gaten had dat er iemand naar haar keek. Ze opende voorzichtig een oog en lachte naar hem. "Ey je bent er,"zei ze schor. Hij lachte en liep toen op haar af. "Blijf vooral liggen schoonheid,"hij boog zich over haar heen en kuste op haar voorhoofd. Hij legde de bosje bloemen naast haar op de nachtkastje en legde een pakje er naast neer. "Een kleinigheidje, moet je straks maar openen,"Manel knikte. Ze legde haar kussen een beetje onder haar nek en ging een beetje overeind zitten. Ze keek hem lachend aan. HIj ging bij haar voeten einde zitten en keek haar aan. Hij had zijn haren in een staartje en hij zag er sexy uit. Hij had een spijkerbroek aan met daarop een zwarte leren jackje. Ze kletste wat over onzin toen Manel begon. "Waarom hing je zomaar op he?'vroeg ze lachend. Hij leek van haar vraag geschrokken te zijn en hij keek meteen een ander kant op. Manel's glimlach verdween meteen. "Sabir kijk me aan, waar was je?"vroeg ze weer. Sabir keek haar aan. Zijn ogen vertelde niets, maar ze wist wel beter. "Ik was bij vrienden,"mompelde hij. Manel keek hem verbaasd aan en wachte af of hij nog iets ging zeggen, maar hij hield eigenwijs zijn mond. "Oke, en waarom hing je zomaar op,"vroeg ze weer."Ewa gewoon lieverd," hij boog weer over haar heen en kuste op haar voorhoofd. Hij stond op en boog, "dag schoonheid ik zie je snel weer! Hij draaide zich om en liep weg, Manel keek hem verbaasd na en ze kon niet eens wat zeggen! Ze had geen puf om iets te schreeuwen dus ze liet het maar zo en bleef verslagen achter... 

Vanaf die moment dat Sabir me verbluft had achtergelaten had ik weer niets van hem gehoord. Het was vrijdagmiddag en ik zat op de bank te zappen. Me ouders waren bij Selma en ik had geen zin om mee te gaan. Ik was nu alhamdoellilah wat beter en had me voorgenomen dat ik me zelf niet meer zo kappot ging maken. Tenmiste dat zou ik proberen. Morgen was het de grote dag. Niet voor mij , maar voor Soufian en Moenna. Ik was er nog steeds kappot van en er ging geen dag voorbij dat ik aan Soufian dacht. Die jongen beheersde mijn hoofd, leek net. Manel schrok op van de bel. Wie zou er op deze moment van de dag aanbellen? . Ze stond voorzichtig op en keek uit het raam. Ze zag Saida ongeduldig voor de deur staan wachten. Manel deed expres laat de deur open. "Eh temshoemt, ik sta een uur voor je deur te wachten. Was je aan het poepen ofzo?!"zei ze lachend en ze stapte meteen naar binnen. Manel lachte. 'Kom nou maar gauw binnen, voordat ik je daluk door de wc spoel."Saida lachte en trapte tegen haar kont aan en samen liepen ze de woonkamer in. Saida ging schuin tegen over Manel zitten en trok haar jas uit en legde dat naast haar. "Kom je gewoon of heb je iets op je lever,"Saida keek haar verbaasd aan. "Is dat je verwelkom. Verwelkom je je beste vriendin zo?"vroeg ze verbaast, maar haar ogen twinkelde. Manel grijnsde. "Tuurlijk, grof vuil behandel ik wel zo ja,"Saida lachte hardop en schoot naar voren en stompte haar in haar maag. Manel lachte en kuchte door de stomp. "Wil je me dood hebben?"zei ze met moeite. Saida stak haar hoofd omhoog. "Ewa je moet gasten leren te behandelen en als dat niet met woorden kan gebeurt dat maar met daden."Manel lachte en stak haar middelvinger op. Saida lachte. "Oke kun je me vergeven als ik je wat te drinken geef en wat lekkers?"vroeg Manel poeslief. Saida grijnsde meteen. "Jazeker dat weet je!"Manel liet het haar niet twee keer zeggen en ze stond op om wat drinken en wat lekkers te halen uit de keuken. Toen ze terug kwam zat haar vriendin naar de tv te kijken, ze keek wazig voor haar uit. Manel wist dat haar vriendin niet voor niets was gekomen. Meestal kwam ze langs, maar belde ze van te voren op. Ze legde cola en wat chips neer en ging toen naast Saida zitten. Ze keek haar vriendin vragend aan. 'Wat is jou probleem?"vroeg haar vriendin. 'Ewa vertel, je bent er niet voor niets. Ik merk het aan je,"zei Manel en ze keek haar afwachtend aan. Saida keek verlegen naar de grond en slikte een paar keer. "Ewa vertel me dan?"vroeg ze nieuwsgierig. Ze kuchte en ik zag dat ze er moeilijk mee had. "Ewaaaaa, je maakt me nu echt gek weet je dat!"Saida keek naar haar op en werd knalrood. "Ik moet je iets vertellen, maar dan wil ik niet dat je boos word."Manel slikte en een slecht gevoel bekroop naar boven. "Nee ik beloof het je,"zei ze, van binnen wist ze niet of ze het nieuws wel wilde horen. Saida keek haar aan met ogen alsof ze schaamde. "Oke nu moet je het echt vertellen anders word ik wel boos op je,"zei Manel ongeduldig...._

----------


## miss_meryem

_Ze keek een ander kant op en zei toen : "Manel, ik weet niet hoe ik het moet zeggen, maar ik vind dat je het moet weten omdat je me vriendin bent."Manel slikte en haar hart bonsde hevig. 'Ik heb een relatie met Redouan," ze keek me afwachtend aan op me reactie. Me hart stond even een seconde stil. Ik voelde het bloed uit me gezicht trekken. "Hoelang al?'vroeg ze met een schorre stem. Saida dacht even na en zei toen :"sinds die dag dat we Redouan hadden ontmoet, die besneeuwde dag,'Manel wist even niets uit te brengen. Redouan met me beste vriendin. Ze had het kunnen weten. Hij had haar die hele dag geprobeerd te versieren, ze had het kunnen verkomen. Dat had ze als ze toen ja had gezegd. Manel voelde zich klote, ze wist niet waarom. Misschien omdat ze wist dat Redouan misschien niet echt van haar vriendin hield. Dat hij iets anders van plan was en dat hij het via Saida wilde doen. Manel had niet in de gaten dat ze de hele tijd stil voor zich uit staarde. "Manel zeg iets, ik kan dit niet verdragen."zei haar vriendin. Manel keek naar haar op en er verscheen een glimlach op der gezicht. "Saida waarom?"vroeg ze verbaasd. Ze keek verdrietig naar beneden. "Omdat het je ex is Manel, ik snap best als je me vriendin niet meer wil zijn. Ik bedoel..."Manel onderbrak haar meteen. 'Tuurlijk maakt het niets uit. Het is verleden tijd. Ik hoef hem niet meer joh. En ik wens je al het goeie , dus Redouan wens ik je ook, als hij jou gelukkig maakt,"Saida leek een beetje opgeklaard en ze keek blij naar haar op. "Weet je het zeker?"vroeg ze met een poeslieve stem. Manel knikte. "Ik weet het zeker,'Saida leek nog niet tevreden. 'Ben je niet boos dat ik je het niet eerder heb verteld?"vroeg ze nog voor de zekerheid. Manel keek haar lachend aan. "Jawel, maar dat zet ik je nog betaald poepkind,"Saida lachte, ze keken mekaar aan en omhelsde elkaar. Manel keek over haar schouders voor zich uit en de glimlach verdween van haar gezicht. Ik hoopte dat dit maar goed ging lopen, want iets zei me dat het niet klopte...

Kort daarna vertrok Saida. Manel bleef achter met een raar gevoel. Ze was wel blij voor Saida, maar het zat haar dwars dat ze nou uitgerekend iets met Redouan moest hebben. Het liefst had ze haar door elkaar geschud en haar verteld dat Redouan niet van haar hield, maar dat hij haar wilde playen. Maar ze wist dat ze dan als een jaloerse kreng over kwam en dat haar vriendin haar daardoor zou haten en juist bij Redouan zou blijven. Het enige wat ze kon doen was het aan zien. Kijken hoe het ging lopen. Mischien hield Redouan wel van Saida. Ze moest niet van die rare gedachtes hebben, dat was niet goed voor haar zelf en ook niet voor de mensen om haar heen. Manel ging naar de keuken en pakte wat uit de koelkast. In eten had ze nu geen zin meer in, ookal had ze haar moeder beloofd dat ze iets zou eten. Hoe kon ze nou eten of beter gezegd genieten van eten als ze van alles aan haar hoofd had. Ze zuchte en ging toen weer voor de buis liggen. Ze legde haar voeten op de tafel en staarde naar het beeld. Haar gsm trilde hevig op de tafel en Manel schoot overeind. Daardoor knoeide ze haar glas. Wat moest ze nu? Haar gsm op nemen of glas opruimen? Ze nam toch maar de keus om de gsm op te nemen. Toen ze opnam hoorde ze veel geluid op achter grond. Ze moest haar gsm op afstand doen anders werd ze gewoon doof. "Heey schoonheid , met Sabir,'schreeuwde Sabir aan de ander kant. Manel trok automatisch haar wenkbrauw op. "Hey, waar ben je man. Ik hoor je amper,"schreeuwde Manel automatisch terug en ze wist dat ze dat voor niets deed want bij haar was het doodstil. "Ja surry wacht even, ik bel je zo terug oke?'Op dat moment hoorde ze een bekende stem op achtergrond. Het stem van Sarah. Manel's gezicht verstrakte. "Sabir wat ga je doen."hoorde ik haar naar hem schreeuwen. Ik hoorde hem lopen. "Tot zo, "en voor ze het wist hing hij op. Manel keek boos naar haar gsm. Wat had dit te betekenen? Hij belt haar eerst op, dan moest ze weer aan horen dat hij bij Sarah was en dan hangt hij op wanneer het hem goed uit kwam. Ze ruimde boos het glas op die op de grond lag en haalde een doekje uit de keuken en schrobte het kleed die vol met vlekken zat. Hij gsm trilde weer en Manel liet hem expres een paar keer over gaan. Ze nam na de vierde rinkel op. 'Heey schoonheid, waarom doe je er zo lang over om op te nemen,'Manel zuchte. 'Ik liet me glas vallen door jou,'Hij lachte. "Ik laat je altijd schrikken he,"zei hij plagend. Manel zei niks. "Ewa ik miste je man,"zei hij rustig. Manel werd van binnen kwaad, maar ze probeerde normaal te reageren. "Daarom kwam je ook langs of liet je ook iets van je horen he,"zei ze ook op een rustig toon, dat gevaarlijk boos klonk. Sabir had die toon volgensmij gehoord want hij vroeg verbaasd. "Wat is er met jou?"vroeg hij zachtjes. Niet op een stomme toon, zelfs op een aardige toon. 'niets,"zei ze kortaf. "Hmm.."hoorde ze hem zowat hardop denken. "Zie ik je morgen?'vroeg hij direct. "Nee ik ga dan naar het feest van Soufian en Moenna,'zei ze weer kortaf. "Oh oke, dan zie ik je wel verschijnen. Ik kom daar morgen ook,"zei hij meteen. Manel rolde met haar ogen. Ja zeker voor Sarah, konden ze weer lekker fozen in een gangetje, dacht ze kwaad. "Oke, "zei ze weer kortaf. Hij zuchte. "Manel vertel me, wat is er met je,"vroeg hij. Manel zuchte ook maar meer van de boosheid. Hoe durfde hij het nog te vragen, dacht ze knarstanddend. "Er is niets, ik ben moe dat is alles,"loog ze. "Oke, is goed dame. Ik hang wel op. Ik zie je morgen wel oke schoonheid,"en hij hing op. Manel keek weer verbaast naar haar gsm. Dit was niet te geloven! Hij hing weer op , voordat ze weer iets kon zeggen. Manel deed boos haar gsm uit en gooide het in een hoek van haar bank. Hem hoefde ze dus niet meer te spreken, jammer genoeg zag ze hem blijkbaar weer morgen op het feest van Soufian , waar Sarah ook aanwezig zou zijn. Manel kreunde en ging toen onderuitgezakt liggen en zapte door, toen ze een leuk comediefilm zag. Ze bekeek het een beetje en zag al meteen dat het saai was. Manel deed zuchtend de tv uit en stond op om naar boven te gaan. Ze pakte wat schoolboeken uit haar kast en liep toen daarmee weer naar beneden. Ze deed weer de tv aan en begon aan haar huiswerk, want daar was ze helemaal niet aan toe gekomen. Ze begon met de eerste vragen, maar haar hoofd zat blijkbaar helemaal vol en ze had er verder rest geen zin meer in. Ze sloeg het boek dicht en ging weer onderuitgezakt zitten. Ze moest zich maar gaan vermaken met haar beste vriend. De tv.....  

Ze strekte zich uit en gaapte even. Ze keek schuin op haar wekker en zag dat het half twaalf was. Manel zuchte en draaide op haar zij en keek toen voor der uit. Vandaag was het de dag, dat Soufian van iemand anders zou zijn.. voorgoed. Gister had Moenna haar henna-dag. Het idee maakte haar verdrietig. Het meisje zou zich nu vast heel gelukkig voelen, ze zou haar mannetje vandaag zien. Haar man waarvan zij hield, de man waarover ze s'avonds droomde. De man waarvan zij droomde dat hij ooit op een dag haar man zou zijn, dat ze hem een ring zou geven en hij haar.. Maar dromen waren bedrog,  zoals Marco Borsato zong. Manel ging overeind zitten en bukte en liet haar hoofd op haar handen rusten en sloot haar ogen. Ze moest ophouden en verder gaan met haar leven. Ze zou vandaag op het feest zich vermaken, ookal zou dat heel moeilijk gaan. Ze moest zich sterk maken, als ze dat vandaag niet deed dan was ze voorgoed kappot. Dan had ze ook mensen laten zien dat ze van Soufian hield en dat wilde ze niet. Het was nu gewoon afgerond en ze moest verder! Ze stond op en liep lui naar de douche. Ze zou even nu niet meer aan hem denken, daar werd ze alleen maar verdrietig van. Ze nam een douche en toen ze klaar was liep ze in een pyamajurk naar beneden. Ze liep naar de woonkamer en plofte naast haar moeder op de bank. Haar moeder keek haar aan en streek over haar haren,"moet je niets eten,"vroeg ze vriendelijk. Manel schudde haar hoofd. Haar moeder keek haar meteen bezorgd aan. "Je bent toch niet ziek he?"vroeg ze. Manel lachtte. "Nee jemma, ik eet zometeen wel wat.'Haar moeder glimlachtte tevreden. Haar vader kwam een paar minuten later de trap af en de woonkamer binnen. "Sbah elgeer,'groette hij. Ze groetten terug en hij plofte ook op de bank. Mijn moeder stond op naar de keuken om thee klaar te zetten. Me vader zette meteen de teletekst op, want daar leek hij wel verslaafd aan te zijn. Manel stond op en liep toen naar de keuken en ging aan tafel zitten en legde haar hoofd op haar handen en keek beteuterd voor zich uit. Haar moeder legde de dienblad op tafel en schonk een glasje thee voor Manel in en legde die voor haar neus neer. 'Opdrinken,"gebood ze en ze liep met het dienblad naar de woonkamer. Manel keek naar haar glas en tilde het lui op en nam een slok. Na een paar slokken stond ze op, pakte een appel en liep toen weer naar boven. Toen ze boven was begon ze met opruimen en at tussendoor haar appel op en begon daarna haar gezicht te verzorgen. Ze liep naar de douche om haar tanden goed te poetsen en bekeek haar gezicht nog eens goed. Zo dat was dat ook gedaan, ze voelde zich meteen weer helemaal goed en fris. Ze liep naar beneden en ze zag haar ouders met elkaar praten. Ze ging er bij zitten en haar vader keek haar aan. "Ik ga eerst naar de moskee en naar de markt, in de middag gaan we naar het zaal toe,"Manel knikte. Dat kwam goed uit, kon ze meteen naar de stad om nog wat dingetjes te halen. Haar vader stond op en vroeg nog aan mijn moeder of ze wat nodig had, ze noemde wat op en haar vader knikte en liep toen de deur uit. Me ouders konden goed met elkaar opschieten, daar was ik blij mee. Soms waren er natuurlijk wel woordjes , maar verder dan woordjes kwamen ze niet. Nooit schreeuwen of met dingen gooien. Je kon zien dat ze veel van elkaar hielden, want waar ze meestal naar toe gingen waren ze altijd met zijn tween. Ze had altijd gedroomd dat ze net als haar ouders zou zijn. Manel keek haar moeder aan. 'jemma, ik ga naar de stad, heb je nog wat nodig?"vroeg ze. Haar moeder schudde haar hoofd. "Oke, dan ga ik oke?"Haar moede knikte. En ze stond op. Manel liep naar boven en rukte een spijkerbroek uit de kast en een bruine coltrui. Nadat ze haar kleren aan had getrokken pakte ze wat sieraden en deed wat mascara op en wat lipglose. Ze trok haar zwarte jack aan en bekeek zichzelf in de spiegel. Mooi ze zag er goed uit. Ze pakte een tasje van haar bureaustoel en stopte haar mobiel en wat geld in. Ze liep naar beneden en zei haar moeder gedag en trok haar schoenen aan en liep toen de deur uit. Ze zou alleen naar de stad gaan, dan kon ze rustig dingetjes halen die ze nodig had. Ze liep naar de bushalte en wachte op de bus...

Ze kwam op het station aan en toen ze uitstapte zag ze meteen dat het station vol zat met Marokkaanse jongeren zat. Vooral jongens van alle afkomsten zwerfde meestal hier rond, om meisjes en vrouwen hier goed te keuren. Manel rolde met haar ogen. Ze haatte deze plek en ze kwam hier niet zo vaak en graag. Ze liep snel door en al snel werd er achter haar gefloten. Manel liep snel door, maar een van de jongens liet dit niet op zijn kop zitten en liep naast haar en glimlachte naar haar. Manel keek hem aan en ze zag dat hij mooie donkere ogen had. Hij zag er goed uit, maar Manel kon het niet uit staan dat hij dacht dat hij alles kon maken. "Heey schoonheid, ik heb je hier nog nooit gezien,"zei hij en er verscheen meteen een grijns op zijn gezicht. Manel kreeg meteen afkeer van hem en keek meteen voor zich uit. "Ja ik wil jongens zoals jou altijd vermijden, daarom zie je me vast nooit,'zei ze droog. Het jongen leek net geschrokken en Manel moest van binnen lachen. Hij klakte meteen met zijn tong. "Hayhay, deze dame is pittig,"zei hij terwijl hij floot. Manel keek hem met een wenkbrauw omhoog aan. "Als je het niet erg vind, wil ik graag alleen zijn,'zei ze bot. De jongen keek haar lachend aan en deed netalsof haar woorden hem niets deed. Hij sloeg een arm om haar heen en Manel sloeg die meteen van haar af. "Ey blijf van haar af, je ziet toch dat ze het niets van je wil.'zei een stem achter haar. We draaide ons beiden om en ik zag Redouan staan. De jongen stapte meteen naar achteren en gooide zijn handen in de lucht. "Smehlie Sahbi,"en hij sloeg op zijn schouder. Redouan keek hem nog steeds droog aan zonder enige reactie. De jongen wist wat hem te doen stond en liep weg. Manel draaide zich om en zei toen droog. "Ik had je niet om hulp gevraagd." Redouan lachte. "Ewa je mag me anders best dankbaar zijn, anders had hij jou niet met rust gelaten geloof me,"Manel wist dat hij gelijk had. Ze keek hem aan en zei zonder enige emotie. "Dank je,"ze wouw doorlopen, maar hij hield haar bij de arm vast. "Ewa, loop je zomaar weg?"vroeg hij verbaasd. Manel keek naar hem op. "Ja , ik heb wat meer te doen dan hier staan, denk je niet?"zei ze. Hij bekeek haar van top tot teen en Manel voelde zich meteen niet op der gemak. "Bevalt het wat je ziet?'vroeg ze en ze wist dat ze het niet had moeten vragen. "Jeps, heeel goed zelfs,"Manel zuchte en maakte zich van hem los. Jongens waren allemaal het zelfde. 1 pot nat. Ze liep door en ze voelde dat hij langs haar kwam staan en naar haar op keek. "Manel kom op,'Manel keek hem vragend aan. "Wat moet ik komen?"vroeg ze droog. Hij lachte. De manier hoe hij lachte, maakte haar vroeger ook aan het lachen, maar nu probeerde zich in te houden. "Ewa ik wil wat met je gaan drinken of eten als je dat zelfs wil,"zie je wel dacht ze, hij wilde haar en niet Saida, maar ze moest het zeker weten.. "Ewa ga met je vriendin wat drninken of wat eten als ze wil, maar ik heb geen tijd voor je,"en ze liep door. Redouan bleef even staan en volgde haar weer. "Oke, Manel. Ik bied je alleen wat drinken aan als vriendin meer niet."Manel zuchte en stopte en keek hem aan. "Laat me met rust oke?"Hij ging vlak voor haar staan. "Nee pas als je iets met me gaat drinken." Manel zuchte. "Oke, laat je me dan met rust?'zei ze met moeite. HIj knikte. Manel keek hem aan en hij grijnsde breed. Ze draaide zich om en mompelde dat hij haar moest volgen. Hij liep met tevredenheid achter haar aan ..._

----------


## miss_meryem

_Manel plofte op de bank en haar moeder keek haar dochter blij aan. Het deed haar goed dat haar dochter meer energieker bezig was. Manel keek haar moeder vermoeid aan,"Ik ben nu al kappot, laat staan vanavond,"Ze gaapte en keek toen op haar horloge. Het was nu half zes en haar vader was nog niet thuis. Dat maakte op zich niet uit, want het feest begon pas om 7 uur. Haar moeder lachte. "Je mag ook best thuis blijven hoor,"Manel keek haar geschrokken aan. "Nee dat hoeft niet, ik ga mee,"ze stond meteen op met een grijns en liep toen naar boven om zich even op te frissen. Haar moeder grinnikte zachtjes en ging verder met het schillen van de aardappels. Manel kwam in haar kamer en opende haar plastic tasjes. Ze had een krultang gekocht, want ze had van der zelf geen krullen maar styl haar. Ze had wat make-up gekocht die bij haar jurk paste en een geurtje. Ze legde het allemaal op haar nachtkastje toen haar blik op iets rustte dat onder haar bed lag. Ze bukte zich en zag het doosje liggen die ze van Sabir had gehad. Oja! Dat was ze helemaal vergeten open te doen. Toen Sabir net weg was gegaan en toen op haar moeder aan het wachten was had ze het doosje snel onder haar bed gelegd, zodat haar moeder anders niet raar ging denken en ze de hele tijd ging zeuren van wie die doosje was. Het was verpakt en Manel opende het papier voorzichtig. Ze zag dat het een blauw fluweel doosje was en toen ze het voorzichtig opende, kwam er een grote grijns op haar gezicht. In het doosje lag er een ketting met het letter S. Wat was hij ook een grappemaker. Ze wist dat ze deze ketting nooit zou kunnen dragen, want iedereen zou zich anders toch afvragen waarom ze nou net juist een S om haar hals had hangen. Manel haalde het eruit en hing het om haar hals en bekeek zich zelf van alle hoeken in de spiegel. Ze wouw het doosje pakken toen het uit haar hand gleed en op de grond viel . De bodem van het doosje viel eruit en een klein papiertje viel er naast eruit. Manel bukte zich en raapte het op. Sabir zat vol verrassingen, en bij die gedachte moest ze toch lachen. Ze opende het papiertje en haar ogen gleden langs de letters, terwijl ze zachtjes moest lachen. 

Salaam Manel, 

Als het goed is, heb je net je cadeautje open gemaakt en sta je nu vast versteld bij het letter dat je voor je ziet. Ik heb het zo gekocht, omdat ik wil dat je me altijd bij je hart draagt. Ik heb ook nagedacht voor als mensen je zouden vragen waarom je nou net een S om je hals draagt, dan kan je zeggen dat het de S is van Schoonheid! Want dat ben je ..

Veel liefs, 
Sabir... _  

_Manel lachtte en blooste hevig bij deze brief. Hij was slim, dat wel. Ze zou het vanavond dragen, nam ze zich zelf voor. En het smoesje van Sabir zou ze gebruiken als mensen dat aan haar zou vragen en of ze het zouden geloven, was ook maar de vraag, maar dat boeide haar op dat moment niet! Ze hoorde de deurbel en ze stopte het doosje snel weer onder haar bed en haar ketting stopte ze onder haar truitje. Dat moest haar vader zijn. Ze hoorde de deur dicht slaan en Manel liep naar beneden. Haar vader was in de keuken en legde plastic zakken neer op de aanrecht. Haar moeder pakte het uit, terwijl haar vader in het pannetje keek dat op het fornuis aan het pruttelen was. Manel keek toe, terwijl haar vader een aardappeltje uit de pan pikte. Haar moeder lachtte naar hem,'Je hebt vast honger,' Haar vader knikte. "Niet zo'n beetje ook niet,"hij wouw weer een aardappeltje pakken, maar haar moeder sloeg op zijn hand. "Ga zitten dan krijg je het fatsoenlijk op een bord. Haar vader lachtte liefdevol naar zijn vrouw en deed wat ze zei. Hij keek Manel aan en lachtte naar haar. "Jij moet je maar gaan voorbereiden, want na het eten ga ik, met of zonder jullie! Jullie vrouwen doen er toch zo lang over om je op te tutten en als jullie klaar zijn zie je amper het verschil, alleen zijn jullie gezicht geverfd,"hij kneep plagend in haar wang en Manel sloeg zijn hand van haar wang af en begon te lachen. Haar moeder hoorde ze ook lachen en hij liep naar de woonkamer toe. Haar moeder keek naar haar op. "Je vader heeft gelijk. Je kan beter nu beginnen met je aan te kleden, dan kunnen we zometeen meteen gaan."Manel knikte. "Ik kom er zo aan, even het eten opdienen,"Manel knikte. Ik liep naar boven en begon met het aan trekken van de jurk. Ik had een bordeaux tweedelige jurk aan met een zilveren riem om. Ik trok er rode hakken onder aan en begon toen met me gezicht. Ik deed wat oogpotlood op, niet te veel maar een klein dun lijntje. Toen was mascara en wat lipglose en ik was klaar. Toen begon ik met het krullen van me haren. Ik bekeek me zelf in de spiegel en los zaten ze leuk, maar ik wilde dat ze oogverblindend uit zagen en ze begon het op te steken en toen ze zich zelf bekeek was ze tevreden. Zo zag ze er oogverblindend uit! Ze stak de ketting van Sabir eruit en deed wat sieraden om. Ze deed haar nieuw geurtje op en begon haar tasje te zoeken die ze een tijdje geleden gekocht had speciaal voor feesten. Ze stopte haar gsm erin en make-up en wat geld, voor het geval dat... Ze was klaar en toen ze op de wekker keek was ze tevreden. Ze had met alles maar 20 minuten gedaan. Normaal duurde het veel langer. Ze liep haar kamer uit en liep toen naar de douche waar haar moeder was. Haar moeder had een licht blauwe jurk aan met haar gouden riem. Om haar polsen, nek en oren zaten haar gouden sieraden. Ze was bezig met haar ogen. Toen ze daarmee klaar was keek ze haar dochter aan. "Zo, het lijkt net alsof jij gaat trouwen vandaag."Manel lachtte. "Zie ik er mooi uit?"vroeg ze terwijl ze in het rond draaide. "Mooi,"zei ze en ze lachtte. 'Alhamdoellilah dat je de schoonheid van je moeder hebt."Manel schaterde het uit. Haar moeder lachtte mee. Toen ze haar ogen had gedaan begon ze met haar hoofddoek. Toen ze daarmee klaar was stuurde ze Manel dat ze alles moest afsluiten. Haar moeder haalde haar nieuwe jelaba uit haar kast terwijl Manel alles afsloot. We liepen samen naar beneden en haar vader stond al klaar. Hij zag er ook mooi uit, met zijn bloesje en zwarte broek. Hij had een envelop in zijn handen. "Wat zit daar in?"vroeg Manel voorzichtig. Haar vader keek naar zijn handen en zei toen. "Wat geld voor de bruid en bruidegom."Manel lachtte. "Zo zo, me ouders beginnen modern te worden."Haar vader lachtte. "Ewa je hebt nog jonge ouders toch, dus is het niet raar."Manel lachtte. Haar vader was gek, ze kon altijd met hem lachen. Haar moeder trok haar schoenen aan en zo liepen we de deur uit, terwijl haar moeder de deur afsloot. Haar vader stapte in en deed de deur van hun kant open terwijl ze instapte. Manel stapte voorzichtig in en zuchtte diep terwijl ze de ketting van Sabir vast hield. Daar ging ze dan, niet naar haar eigen bruiloft met Soufian, nee naar de bruiloft van Soufian en Moenna.....

In de auto moest ze denken aan Redouan. Toen ze met hem naar een restaurant was gegaan om wat te drinken hadden ze stilletjes tegenover elkaar gezeten. Hij vroeg haar wat en dan antwoordde ze kortaf terug. Ze zag dat hij er moeilijk mee had dat ze zo kortaf deed tegen hem, maar ze kon er niets aan doen. Terwijl hij weer iets standaards vroeg stelde ze hem meteen en direct, "Hoe heb je dat toch voor elkaar gekregen?"hij had haar niet-begrijpend aangekeken. "Ja eerst wilde je mij terug op die middag en die avond had je iets met Saida,"Ze keek hem doordringend aan. Hij keek haar ook doordringend aan en hij leek niet van zijn stuk te brengen. "Ewa alles kan toch?"zei hij. "Je hebt gelijk, "zei Manel. "Maar dat jou gevoelens voor mij opeens over zijn, nadat ik nee had gezegd, dat lijkt me onmogelijk. Tenzij je niet genoeg van me hield."Hij leek even te verstrakken en hij wist dat ze hem te pakken had."Ewa ja, ik zag jou vriendin en het was meteen al liefde op het eerste gezicht, net als het toen bij jou was."zei hij op een rustige toon. Manel kromp een beetje ineen. Waarom moest hij altijd toch weer over hun twee hebben, het was toch verleden tijd? "Ok,"zei ze kortaf. Hij zuchtte en boog zich voorover. "Manel, ik wil normaal met je praten en niet met je discussieren over van alles en nog wat. Laten we het gezellig hebben,"Manel keek hem aan en glimlachtte. Hij had gelijk. Zo fokte ze elkaar alleen maar op en hij had nu een vriendin en dat was ook haar vriendin. Ze moest zich dus nu normaal gedragen, het iniedergeval normaal doen voor haar vriendin. Ze maakte het alleen maar moeilijker dan het was. Ze praatte nu voor het eerst normaal over van alles en nog wat. Hij vertelde haar wat hij nu op dit moment deed. Hij woonde nu op zich zelf en hij had een werk als advisseur. Hij vroeg ook wat wat zij deed en wat ze nog wilde doen. Het was gezellig, merkte Manel. En na een uurtje stond hij op en zei dat hij wat te doen had. Manel had geknikte, want zij had ook wat te doen. We hadden afscheid genomen en Manel was met een tevreden gevoel de stad in gegaan. Het ging allemaal wel onderhand de goeie kant op...._

----------


## miss_meryem

_"We zijn er,"zei haar vader. Manel schrok uit haar gedachte en keek naar buiten.Het was al donker en ze zag dat we waren geparkeerd. We stapte uit en Manel keek over een groot parkeerplaats heen. Ze zag verderop mensen naar binnen gaan en wat jongens buiten staan roken of praten. We liepen het parkeerplaats op en toen we bij het zaal aankwamen, keken jongens op naar Manel. Ze begonnen met praten tegen elkaar terwijl ze naar haar keken, Manel durfde niet naar hun te kijken. Ze volgde haar ouders naar binnen, terwijl ze al vanaf hun auto de muziek had gehoord. Terwijl ze binnen liep bonsde haar hart hevig. In de gang aangekomen zag ze dat het druk was met meisjes en jongens die er stonden te kletsen. Haar vader zei iets tegen me moeder en maakte aanstalte om weg te gaan , toen tante aan kwam lopen en me ouders groette. Ze kwam ook op mij af en groette mij ook. "Wat ben je mooi Manel, ik had ook niets anders verwacht hoor,"zei ze terwijl ze knipoogde. "Marahaba!"schreeuwde ze nog. Me vader nam afscheid en me tante gaf nog aanwijzingen waar de mannen zaten. Mijn vader knikte en liep toen weg. Ik en me moeder achtervolgde me tante en toen we de zaal binnenkwamen, voelde we meteen de warmte op ons af komen. De zaal was al bomvol. Tafeltjes zaten vol met vrouwen en meisjes , kinderen. Aan de kant stonden nog wat meisjes te kletsen. In de verte, achter in de zaal zag ze haar zitten. De bruid Moenna, ze keek gelukkig de zaal in. Ze was in het blauw en ze zag er mooi uit. Manel kreeg meteen een brok in haar keel en had meteen spijt dat ze was gekomen. Haar tante wees naar een tafeltje schuin voor in. Manel rolde met haar ogen. Moest dat nou? Juist daar, waar ze juist alles duidelijk kon zien. Ze had niet veel keus want alles was al zowat bezet. Onderweg stopte we wel eens om mensen te groeten. Bij ons tafel aangekomen legde ik me tasje op me schoot en ging zitten. Me moeder deed haar jeleba uit en ging naast me zitten. Ons tante kwam ook even bij ons zitten en mijn moeder gaf haar het envelop. Haar tante knitke dankbaar. Zoals altijd zei ze dat het niet hoefde. Nadat we kort hadden gepraat stond mijn tante op en gebaarde dat ze later nog wel zou komen. We zeiden gedag en keken de zaal rond. Schuin voor ons danste meisjes volop de maat, terwijl de ander toekeken en klapte. De muziek gosnde hard door de boxen, maar Manel keek alleen maar naar het meisje. Stiekem was ze jarloers. Moenna keek haar aan en lachtje zachtjes. Manel lachtte terug en knipoogde. Wat moest ze anders? Het meisje had toch niets gedaan en ze moest het accepteren. Ze voelde dat haar handen trilde. Manel keek om zich heen en ze zag Sarah de zaal binnekomen. Ze zag er mooi uit. Manel voelde zich goed, want ze wist dat ze er mooier uitzag dan haar. En dat was niet kapsonnes bedoeld.Ze had een rose achtige jurk aan en haar haren hingen los. Ze liep naar Moenna toe en fluisterde wat in haar oor. Moenna knikte. Terwijl de neggafa op Moenna afkwam werd ze omhoog gehesen om ander kleding aan te trekken. Meisjes kwamen achter Moenna aan en neggafa en begonnen de vreugde kreet te zingen. Toen ze de zaal uit was, werd er thee uit gedeeld. Meisjes gingen rond met de koek. Ik pakte een glas thee aan voor me moeder en voor mezelf. Nadat we ons koek ophadden, werd alle glazen weer opgehaald. Haar moeder porde in haar zij. "Ga dansen eh saaierd, Iedereen danst behalve jij,'Manel keek haar moeder glimlachend aan. "Straks jemma,"haar moeder keek haar een beetje boos aan, maar ze wist dat haar moeder niet echt boos was...

Na we onze hadden gewassen, na het eten, stond ik op om naar de wc te gaan. In de wc aangekomen, zag ik meisjes daar staan te kletsen. Ik deed me make-up goed terwijl ik voelde dat meisjes naar me keken. Nadat ik vertrok hoorde ik net een meisje zeggen. 'Dat is die meisje die Soufian ook leuk vond."Manel liep snel door en ze voelde zich meteen niet goed. Ze voelde zich hier niet thuis. Net alsof ze hier was, maar eigenlijk hier niet wilde zijn. Haar gsm in haar tasje ging af en Manel pakte hem haastig uit haar tasje. Ze nam op en het was Saida. Ze vertelde met dat ze Redouan vanavond zou ontmoeten. Manel stond op het punt om haar te vertellen dat ze met hem wat had gedronken, maar dat zei ze niet. Iets hield haar tegen. We kletsten wat af en ze hing op. Ze zag dat ze een half uur had staan praten. Haar ouders maakte haar af als ze de rekening zouden zien! Manel liep snel de zaal binnen en ze bleef meteen staan. Ze zag jongens in een grote kring, arm om arm dansen. Ze hem daar ook tussen staan. Soufian had een witte pak aan met een zwarte bloesje. Zijn haren zaten als donkere stekels overeind. Zijn ogen, lachtte. Naast hem danste Sabir. Hij grijnsde en lachtte terwijl ze in een kringetje danste. Om hun heen danste lachend meisjes in het rond om op te vallen. Sabir zag er mooi uit, maar haar ogen gingen ook automatisch naar Soufian toe. Manel voelde weer die brok die ze die avond had gehad in haar keel. Het liefst wilde ze nu om draaien en weg gaan, maar ze had geen keus. Ze raakte haar ketting aan die ze van Sabir had gehad en hield hem stevig in haar handen vast. Ze liet hem los en liep naar het tafeltje toe. Haar moeder hield haar tegen. "Je gaat nu dansen."zei ze. Manel keek haar smekend aan. nee nu niet, dacht ze , nu zou ze het niet aan kunnen . Haar moeder keek haar streng aan. Manel trilde zowat op haar benen en ze gaf toch haar moeders zin. Ze liep de dansvloer, terwijl de jongens zich al hadden verspreid. Soufian was naast zijn bruid gaan zitten, Manel durfde hem niet aan te kijken, maar ze wist dat hij haar nu wel had moeten zien. Manel danste wat, maar ze trilde nog steeds op haar benen. Sabir zag haar in de verte en grijnsde naar haar. Hij danste naar haar toe en pakte haar handen vast. Manel boog haar hoofd naar hem toe zodat hij haar wel kon horen. 'Niet doen, mensen gaan denken,'Sabir grijnsde. "Ewa saffie, schijt aan de rest.'zei hij. En hij trok haar naar hem toe. Manel schrok. 'Sabir wat doe je nou?"zei ze geschrokken, Sabir lachte. 'Ewa ontspan je, niemand zal het in de gaten hebben,"Manel giegelde, blijkbaar van de zenuwen die nu hard door haar lichaam gierde. Ze keek stiekem naar haar moeder, maar tot haar verbazing keek ze haar lachend aan en ik zag dat de moeder van Sabir naast haar ook lachend zat toe te kijken. Was dit voorbereid ofzo, dacht Manel verwarrend. Ze nam wat afstand en Sabir keek lachend haar aan. 'Je ziet er mooi uit,"zei hij, terwijl hij met zijn gezicht naar haar boog. Manel blooste lichtjes en bleef hem in zijn ogen kijken. Hij lachte terwijl ze ook naar hem lachte. Ze danste zo in kringetje terwijl Sabir ondertussen wat gekke bekken trok, Manel schaterde het uit. Hij genoot dat ze lachte. Manel stond nu zo dat ze uitzicht had op Soufian en Moena. Moena keek gelukkig de zaal rond, maa ze zag dat Soufian zijn ogen op haar gericht had. Hij keek haar verdrietig aan. Manel hield even zijn oog in bedwang maar keek al snel een ander kant op. De brok die ze eerder in haar keel had kwam weer naar boven. Ze slikte een paar keer haar tranen weg. Haar hummeur was nu lichtjes gedaald. Ze keek Sabir met verdriet in haar ogen aan en lachte naar hem. Hij zag waarschijnlijk dat er iets mte haar was en boog zich een beetje naar haar toe. "Wat is er Manel?"vroeg hij rustig.Manel schudde met haar ogen. "Er is niets,"zei ze rustig. Hij knikte, maar leek het niet te geloven. Manel keek hem verder rest niet aan en maakte van hem los. Hij pakte haar hand weer vast, "Manel,"Manel draaide zich om. "Thnx dat je me ketting draagt, hij staat je mooi,'Manel lachte naar hem en maakte zich van hem los en liep toen naar haar tafeltje. Ze ging met een zucht naast haar tante en moeder zitten. Haar moeder en tante keken haar hoopvol en blij aan. Manel keek een ander kant op. "Ewa kind, het zag er mooi uit, hoe jullie bij elkaar stonden,'zei mijn tante hoopvol. Manel keek haar aan en lachte verlegen. "nee tante, haal die gedachte uit je hoofd," haar moeder lachte. "Ewa saffie, het kan toch. Het zou niet verkeerd zijn,'zei mijn moeder. Ik moest lachen, om zo de woorden als een grap te maken. We lachten allemaal en Manel's lach verdween steeds bij beetje toen ze naar Soufian keek. Hij keek verdrietig en wazig de zaal door. Het was zijn bruiloft, hij hoorde te stralen, maar het leek net alsof hij juist verdrietig was. Haar moeder viel dat ook op. "Is er iets met Soufian?"vroeg ze aan haar zus.Haar moeder trok haar schouders omhoog. "Ik weetn iet, hij ziet er niet goed uit,"Manel zuchte. Ze wist wie de oorzaak van dit was, dat was zij .... Ondertussen keek Sabir naar Manel en toen naar Sarah vanaf de zijkant, tewijl hij met zijn rug tegen het muurtje stond geleund. Beiden waren ze de topmeiden, maar Manel was het meisje dat hij zocht. Verstandig, eerlijk en vooral schoon. Sarah was dat ook wel, maar als het aan haar lag had ze zich zelf al aan hem gegeven en zo'n iemand zocht hij niet. Hij kreeeg weer een brok in zijn keel, toen hij zag hoe verdrietig Manel had gekeken toen ze met hem aan het dansen was. Hij wist nog steeds niet waarom ze telkens die blik kreeg en wat in haar gedachte speelde. Hij moest er achter zien te komen, en Sarah tjah daar moest hij eens goed mee praten ... Terwijl hij diep in gedachte verzonken was keek Sarah naar Sabir en toen naar Manel... Ze balde haar vuisten en liefst was ze nu Manel aangevlogen. Ze had haar gewaarschuwd, maar ze leek maar niet te willen luisteren..._

----------


## miss_meryem

_Manel keek op haar horloge en het leek acht uur ofzo terwijl het al half elf was. De jongens zaten nu allemaal vast in de gang te praten en te roken. Manel stond op, om haar nichtjes Fatima en Khadija te zoeken. In de gang aangekomen zag ze dat het juist heel rustig was. Waar waren de rest? Zeker allemaal even weg om wat te roken .. Manel was zo in gedachte verzonken, toen ze tegen iemand op botste. Ze op keek en keek in zijn groene ogen. "0oh surry,"stotterde ze. Hij lachte, terwijl ze rood werd. "Maakt niet uit, "zei hij zachtjes. Zijn ogen stonden nog steeds verdrietig. "Manel, kan ik je even spreken?"vroeg hij zachtjes terwijl hij haar doordringend aan keek. Manel knikte en werd nieuwsgierig. Wat had hij haar te vertellen? Ze achtervolgde hem naar buiten en liep om de hoek. Ze keek nog goed of ze iemand zag, maar niemand had hun in de gaten.Terwijl ze hem achtervolgde, kreeg ze rillingen. Het was koud, maar de rillingen had ze het meest gekregen door de zenuwen. Hij stopte en ze stonden daar nu tegenover elkaar. "Manel, ik wil voordat ik daluk echt getrouwd ben iets met je afgehandeld hebben,"Manel knikte en keek hem vragend aan. De woord trouwen bezorg haar rillingen over haar rug. Wat bedoelde hij nou weer. 'Manel, hou je van me?"vroeg hij voorzichtig terwijl hij haar afwachtend aan keek. Haar hart bonsde hevig en schrok van zijn woorden. Weer herhaalde hij zijn vraag. Ze knikte verlegen. "Ik wil je het horen zeggen Manel," zei hij zachtjes en hij keek haar afwachtend aan. Manel keek hem aan en ze zag zijn moooie ogen. Zijn mooie mond, zijn mooie gezicht. Tuulijk hield ze van hem, dat deed ze al sinds ze hem voor het eerst zag staan tegen de aanrecht. Manel knikte weer. "Ik hou van je,"zei ze zachtjes. Iets in zijn ogen leken op te springen. "Weet je wat voor gevoel het bij me los maakt als je me die woorden zegt, 'Manel knikte verlegen, maar keek verdrietig van hem weg. Het had toch geen zin gehad, hij was al bijna getrouwd. Hij stapte naar haar toe en pakte haar kin omhoog. Hij keek haar diep in haar ogen aan en zuchte zachtjes. "Manel, ik hou ook van jou,"Manel's harte maakte een sprongetje. Hij hield van haar ! Hij keek haar aan en in zijn ogen kon ze zijn liefde zien, de liefde die hij voor haar had. Hij bekeek haar gezicht, elke stuk. Haar ogen , haar neus, haar mond. Manel's tranen kwamen naar boven en ze streek met haar hand langs zijn wang. Dat had ze al heel vaak willen doen, het leek net alsof haar dromen werkelijkheid werden. Zijn woorden die hij net had gezegt, maakte haar aan het zweven. Het liefst had ze hem nu gekust, maar dat wilde ze niet. Niet een man die vanaf vandaag als een getrouwd man door het leven zou gaan. "Soufian, waarom zeg je me dit?"zei ze verdrietig, terwijl haar stem schor klonk."Je maakt mij en je zelf zo kappot dat weet je."Hij knikte. "Manel, je houdt van me, dat is voor mij genoeg. Dit maakt me zo kappot."Manel keek hem vragend aan. Ze kon hem even niet volgen. "Genoeg voor wat en wat kappot?"vroeg ze terwijl ze hem onderzoekend aan keek. " Toen ik je binnen zag komen van de gang en ik in een kring danste, drong het pas door me door wat ik me zelf aan deed. Ik hou van jou niet van Moena, ze is een sgat van een mens maar ik hou niet zo van haar zoals ik van jou doe. En dat doe ik sinds ik jou ken."Hij stopte en keek haar verdrietig aan. " Ik wilde snel trouwen, om me eigen niet zo snel op andere gedachte te kunnen krijgen. Ik bleef me zelf vol houden dat ik niets voor jou was en dat jij ook niet voor me was. Ik wist toen niet dat je van me hield. Je vroeg me later of ik met je wilde komen praten, dat wilde ik ook heeel graag, maar ik was bang dat je me op ander gedachte ging brengen. Toen ik je zag wist ik eigenlijk al dat ik van je hield en niet van Moena. Je vroeg me of ik van je hield, en ik zei toen dat ik van Moena hield en niet van jou. Maar dat was niet zo, want zo probeerde ik jou ook van mij afstand te laten nemen. Het was ook wel gelukt, totdat ik er gek van begon te worden. Overal zag ik jou in me dromen achtervolgde je me. Manel echt je weet niet hoe ik me voelde in de afgelopen weken. En toen net, zag ik je net met Sabir dansen en het maakte mij iets los. Ik wilde graag die gene die met jou aan het dansen was, die jou hand vastpakte en met je rondjes draaide,' Over Manel's wang stroomde tranen, maar ze keek hem nog steeds aan. "Soufian wat wil je hier mee zeggen?"zei ze zachtjes. Haar hart begaf het bijna, toen hij zei. "Ik wil scheiden, Ik wil bij jou zijn."Manel schrok van zijn woorden en ze voelde zich lichtjes duizelig worden..Ze keek hem met verschrikte ogen aan. "Maar dat kan je niet doen,'Hij knikte en keek verdrietig van haar weg. "Jawel Manel, alles kan. Ook al zal het heel moeilijk gaan worden. Ik zal vanavond niet het bruiloft stop zetten, maar dan over een paar weken. Dus als je op me kan wachten, scheid ik binnen een paar weken en trouw ik later met jou.'" Manel keek hem verschrikt aan. "Dat kan je toch niet doen, mensen gaan dan praten en..."Hij legde een vinger op haar mond. "Sssst,"suste hij haar toe. Hij keek haar diep in haar ogen aan, zijn gezicht stond maar een paar cm van haar af. Ze kon bijna zijn neus voelen tegen die van haar. "Mensen boeien me niet, ik wil alleen maar bij jou zijn. En dat gaat ook lukken over een paar weken, oke? Ik wil alleen weten of je dan nog op me kan wachten."Manel keek hem verlegen aan. "Ja ik kan wachten, als het moet wacht ik 100 jaar,"Soufian lachte gelukkig e die woorden gaven hem een tintelling in zijn lichaam. Manel slikte een paar keer en ze voelde haar hart hevig tegen haar keel bonzen. Dit had ze echt niet verwacht en ze wist niet of ze blij moest zijn of juist verdrietig of juist boos ze wist het echt niet meer. " Maar. Soufian, weet je zeker dat je niet een fout zal maken? Heb je wel goed geslapen ofzo?"vroeg ze voor de zekerheid. Hij lachte naar haar. 'Tuurlijk zinna, hier droomde ik zelfs van in me dromen."Manel keek hem verbaasd aan. "Dat je dit zo stop wilde zetten?'zei ze. Hij lachte en keek haar geamuseerd aan. "Dat vind ik nou zo leuk aan je he, je bent zo lief en je wil altijd alles nog goed maken, terwijl je het zelf eigenlijk diep in je hart niet wil,' Manel lachte verlegen. "Ik heb er van gedroomd, dat ik en jij nu zo tegen over elkaar zouden staan en elkaar ons gevoelens voor elkaar zouden opbiechten.' Ik droom nog steeds dat ik ooit naast jou zal staan en met jou zal trouwen Manel, dat ik en jij als man en vrouw door het leven zouden gaan en samen oud zullen worden" Manel lachte verdrietig. Die dromen had ze zelf ook vaak gehad. Hoe zou het nu verder gaan lopen? Hoe zou de rest gaan reageren? Het zou een moeilijke tijd worden.. Ze keek naar hem op en lachte hem toe, dat gaf hem meer kracht en hij boog zich naar haar toe en kuste haar zachtjes op haar lippen. "Het komt goed, wacht maar af."zei hij voorzichtig terwijl ze niet wist of die woorden nou haar probeerde te overtuigen of zich zelf. Hij trok haar naar zich toe en Manel sloeg haar armen om zijn middel terwijl ze samen diep in gedachte waren verzonken. Sabir, wat zou hij er van gaan vinden als hij erachter kwam dat ze met Soufian zou trouwen... Pfff... ze zou het wel erachter komen, maar ze moest eerst maar dit afhandelen en vooral eerst nog gaan afwachten en kijken of Soufian daadwerkelijk zijn woorden na zou komen ....... _

----------


## miss_meryem

_Na de lieve en belovende woorden van Soufian, voelde ik weer de kracht door me bloed vloeien. Kracht om op hem te wachten. Voor hoelang, knaagde in me achterhoofd. Maar dat wilde ze het liefst nu niet over nadenken.. Weer dwaalde haar gedachte weg .. Hoelang zou ze kunnen wachten en hoelang zou ze Sabir op een afstand kunnen houden? Want het leek nu alsof Sabir nu alles op alles ging zetten om haar voor zich zelf te winnen. Sabir had vaak oogcontact gezocht, maar dan wende ik me ogen van hem weg. Bang dat hij iets in me ogen kon lezen. Soufian had blij door de zaal heen gekeken. Iets had hem blij gemaakt en alleen Manel wist wat. Zijn vrouw keek niets vermoedend de zaal rond en een schuldige gevoel kwam bij Manel naar boven. Ze wist dat ze fout zat, maar daar wilde ze niet aan toegeven. Soufian en Moena waren nu getrouwd en zij hoorde ze nu met rust te laten, maar haar gevoel was sterker dan haar verstand. Ze zou het wel aan zien, nam ze zichzelf voor...

Na het feest zag ik ze samen naar buiten lopen. De vrouwen en de mannen liepen zingend achter hun aan. Manel keek ze na en een brok kwam weer naar boven. Ze voelde zich hierbij niet lekker, het idee dat hij vanavond naast zijn vrouw zou liggen knaagde aan haar. Zou hij genoeg van haar blijven houden om te verbreken met zijn vrouw? Dat was ook weer een vraag dat haar nu de hele avond lastig viel. De vrouwen en mannen liepen haar voorbij en soms botste er iemand tegen haar schouders, maar Manel merkte het niet eens. Het leek alsof ze in een wereld leefde waar zij, Soufian en Moena leefde. Ze zag hun twee steeds verder lopen en de mannen en vrouwen liepen haar steeds voorbij.. De tranen kwamen naar boven, maar zijn zinnen van de avond drongen de tranen terug. Soufian draaide zich om en zwaaide naar zijn familieleden, hij zocht naar haar. Zijn ogen kruisde die van Manel en hij lachte bemoedigend naar haar toe. Zijn belofte van die avond kon ze weer in zijn ogen aflezen. Manel voelde de liefde die ze voor hem had weer hard door haar aderen kloppen. Hij gaf een handkus en ze wist dat het voor haar bedoeld was, maar niemand leek het in de gaten te hebben. Manel gaf hem een handkus terug en hij lachte met liefde naar haar terug. Manel stond helemaal achteraan en dat had ze pas een paar minuten in de gaten. Ze stapte naar achteren en botste van achteren tegen iemand aan. Ze draaide zich geschrokken om en keek in Sabir's ogen. Manel lachte naar hem en hij lachte terug. Hij sloeg voorzichtig een hand om haar middel, het schuldige gevoel kwam weer naar boven. Ze wist dat ze hem zou terleurstellen. We keken samen naar hoe Soufian en Moena samen in de limousine instapte en zo reden ze toeterend de straat uit. Ze sloeg voorzichtig zijn hand van haar middel af en draaide zich om heen en liep verwarrend zonder iets te zeggen weer terug naar de zaal. Sabir wouw haar achtervolgen, maar iets hield hem tegen. Hij kamde hopeloos met zijn handen door zijn haren. Hij draaide zich geschrokken om. Sarah kwam met een grijns op hem af. Ze lachte sexy naar hem en sloeg haar hand om zijn middel en fluisterde in zijn oor: 'dat hij er goed uit zag.' Sabir lachte naar haar, maar keek weer voorzich uit naar Manel hoe ze heupwiegend de zaal binnen liep. Zijn lach verdween van zijn gezicht en hij beet op zijn onderlip ..... 

Toen ze binnen in de zaal kwam, kwam haar moeder haar meteen achterna. 'Je hoeft niet te gaan zitten, we gaan meteen. Je vader staat buiten bij de auto te wachten."Manel knikte dankbaar. Ze was moe, haar slapen klopte en ze voelde dat ze misselijk begon te worden. Ze wilde nu het liefst meteen in haar bed duiken en wakker worden. Dat ze rechtovereind in bed zou zitten, dat ze zou kunnen zeggen dat dit allemaal een nachtmerrie was. Dat ze zelf gewoon met Soufian was verloofd..Dromen. Waarom kon het alleen nu maar bij dromen blijven, wanneer zou het eindelijk werkelijkheid worden? Ze volgde trillend haar moeder naar buiten.Waarom ze trilde wist ze niet, ze voelde opeens een leegte, maar vooral koud.. Toen ze buiten was, zag ze verderop een groep vrouwen bijelkaar staan wachten, waar Sarah bij stond. Ze wachte blijkbaar op haar vader. Ze keek weer verder om zich heen en ze zag Sabir alleen naar zijn auto lopen. Manel stond even stil en keek hem na. De manier hoe hij liep, maakte iets los van binnen. Haar hart sloeg weer op hol, alleen maar door een blik op hem te richten. Zijn breedgeschouderde schouders hingen dit keer wat losjes. Zijn jasje stond open want hij wapperde met elke stap die hij nam. Zijn handen zaten diep in zijn zakken en op een of ander manier wist ze dat hij aan iets dacht, want zijn hoofd hing laag en keek naar beneden. Waarschijnlijk naar de grond. Ze wende haar gezicht van hem af en liep naar de auto, waar haar moeder de deur voor haar open hield. Ze stapte in en ging achter in zitten. Ze deed haar hakken uit, want ze wist dat ze wel even onderweg zouden zijn om thuis te komen. Haar vader startte de auto en Manel keek met een raar gevoel naar buiten en ze zag dat Sabir scheurend de parkeerplaats afreed. Toen de zaal ver achter haar was, sloot ze met een diepe zucht haar ogen. De stem van haar ouders die druk met elkaar in gesprek waren , vervaagde steeds meer en meer....

De volgende ochtend werd ze met een hoofdpijn wakker. Ze keek met een oog naar haar wekker en ze zag tot haar schrik dat het al half 1 was. Ze ging meteen rechtovereind zitten en haar hoofd voelde draaierig. Manel ging weer terug liggen, met haar benen half op de vloer. Ze sloeg de dekens weer half over haar heen en sloot haar ogen. Haar moeder kwam toevallig de kamer binnen en ze glimlachte naar haar dochter. "Ewa sta op, je hebt nu wel genoeg geslapen,"Manel deed voorzichtig haar ogen open. 'Jemma, ik zei tog tegen jou dat je me nooit zolang moet laten liggen. Nu heb ik hoofdpijn."zei ze beschuldigend. Haar moeder lachtte zachtjes. "Ik heb je geprobeerd wakker te maken, maar je maakte meteen met me ruzie, dat ik je met rust moest laten."Op Manel verscheen een glimlach. "Ik sta al op,"zei ze schor. Haar moeder knikte tevreden. "Ga douchen en neem een pil voor je hoofdpijn, dan is het zo over,'Manel knikte en gebaarde dat ze nu wel kon gaan. Haar moeder liep om haar bed heen naar haar raam en opende de gordijnen en deed expres de raam open. "Jemma! Wil je me ziek hebben ofzo? Doe die raam dicht."Haar moeder lachte lichtjes. "Nee, het is hier net een varkenshok. Te veel scheetjes gelaten he, stinkerd. Hup sta op."Manel ging lui overeind zitten en sloeg met haar kussens naar haar moeder. Haar moeder liep lachend de kamer uit. Manel aaide met haar hand over haar slapen en ze voelde hard haar aders bonken. Manel sloot haar ogen en stond toen met een zucht op. Ze trok een grote dikke trui uit haar kast met een joggingbroek eruit. Ze voelde zich toch beroerd en ze had zich geen zin om op een zondagmiddag op te tutten. Ze liep naar de douche en nam een koude douche. Nadat ze klaar was liep ze trillend de douche uit rechtstreeks naar haar kamer. In haar kamer was het al aardig fris geworden en Manel deed snel de raam dicht. Ze maakte haar bed op en liep toen met een hoge knot naar beneden. Haar moeder had alles al voor haar klaargelegd in de keuken. Manel liep meteen naar een laatje toe waar alle medicijnen zat. Ze zocht naar een pakje en nam er twee pillen van. Ze wist dat het er anders uit moest zien, maar door haar hevige hoofdpijn had ze niets in de gaten. Ze legde het pakje op de tafel naast haar bord.Nadat ze met moeite de pillen had geslikt at ze haar broodje kaas met thee op, waar ze normaal gek op was, maar nu met moeite door kon slikken. Nadat ze alles had gegeten, begon ze slaap te krijgen. Ze gaapte en stond even versteld van der zelf. Ze was net wakker, maar toch.. ze had weer slaap. Ze rekte zich uit en ze voelde de hoofdpijn nog steeds bonken. Ze kon aan niets denken, anders bonkte haar hoofd alleen maar erger. Ze stond op en liep lui de trap op. Haar moeder riep der nog van beneden, "Jaa, ik ga even liggen ja,"zei ze knorrend terug. Ze liep naar haar kamer en ging met een plof op haar bed liggen en sloot haar ogen. Pff wat was ze moe, ze voelde haar lichaam zo wat niet meer. Ze ging als een mol opgerold op haar zij liggen en viel toen in een diepe slaap...

"Manel, Manel."Hoorde ze van ver weg iemand roepen. Manel wilde haar ogen open doen, maar ze was zo moe. Zo lui om haar ogen weer open te doen. Ze deed toch met moeite haar ogen open en keek in haar moeders bezorgde gezicht. "Temshoemt, kijk voortaan wanneer je iets in neemt."Manel zuchte en probeerde overeind te komen, maar haar lichaam voelde zwaar aan. "Wat jemma?"zei ze schor. Ze had het pakje stevig in haar handen zitten en zwaaide er boos mee in het rond. "Je hebt twee slaappillen genomen eh slimmerd,'op haar moeders gezicht verscheen een glimlach. Op Manel's gezicht verscheen ook een glimlach. Ze had het moeten weten, want de pilletjes hadden anders gevoeld. Ze waren niet rond, zoals ze normaal hadden moeten zijn. "Oke jemma, er is niets met me aan de hand. Ik leef nog zie je?"haar moeder glimlachtte opgelucht. "Oke, ga nou maar weer verder slapen. Is de hoofdpijn al weg?"vroeg ze nog snel. Manel knikte. Hoofdpijn was nu weg , maar ze had nu ongelooflijke slaap. Ze draaide zich zonder iets te zeggen om en sloot weer haar ogen en viel weer in slaap, terwijl haar moeder de deken die onder haar lag er uit haalde en toen over haar heen sloeg. Manel zuchtte blij en haar moeder verliet haar kamer en sloot de deur achter haar dicht..._

----------


## miss_meryem

_De volgende dag schrok ze wakker, van de wekker die naast haar op de nachtkastje af ging. Manel's ogen schoten open en keek toen op haar wekker. Ze zag dat het zeven uur was. Oneej school was weer begonnen. Manel ging fit overeind zitten. Ze had goed doorgeslapen en had gelukkig niet gedroomd. Ze stond op en liep naar haar kast. Ze pakte een zwarte leren rokje dat net over haar knien hing eruit en een witte coltrui. Ze pakte wat schone kleding erbij en liep toen naar de douche. Ze kleedde zich aan en waste haar gezicht. Ze had geen zin om te douchen, want daar was het nu te koud voor. Ze deed wat mascara op en liep toen met haar haren los naar haar kamer. Ze fhnde haar haren styl en liet het in los hangen. Ze pakte haar tas in met wat boeken. Ze liep toen voorzichtig de trap af, omdat haar ouders vast nog lagen te slapen. In de keuken zette ze snel een kop thee klaar en een smeerde een boterham voor der zelf. Want ze had een erge honger gekregen, doordat ze gister bijna niets had gegeten. Ze smeerde ook snel wat boterhammen om mee te nemen en ook wat voor haar vriendin Saida die gek was op haar boterhammen, of te wel te lui om zelf te smeren. Ze at gulzig haar boterham op en dronk haar thee op. Nadat ze alles had afgeruimd liep ze weer snel naar de douche om haar tanden te poesten. Toen ze daar mee klaar was liep ze de trap af om haar laarzen aan te trekken en haar leren jack aan te trekken. Ze pakte haar tas die op de trap klaar stond en liep toen de deur uit naar de bushalte. 

De bel dat aan gaf dat het eindelijk pauze was. Manel stond op en begon haar boeken bij elkaar te rapen. Ze zou eindelijk Saida weer zien, dan kon ze haar alles weer vertellen over de bruiloft van Soufian. Ze liep de klaslokaal uit met haar klasgenoten. Een jongen die bij haar in de klas zat achtervolgde haar en tikte haar op der schouders. Manel keek verrassend om en keek in twee donkere bruine ogen. Fouad, een Marokkaanse jongen die al twee jaar in haar klas zat keek haar glimlachend aan. "Ey Manel, ik heb een vraagje. Die werkstuk die we van de maand af moeten hebben, zullen we dat samen doen?"vroeg hij. Hij lachte bij zijn vraag en zijn ogen twinkelde hevig. Hij was een lange jongen en best breed. Zijn stekels die er dodelijk eruit zagen staken fel eruit. Zijn gezicht was fris, glad en vooral verzorgd. Het was een mooie jongen en ze wist dat hij veel meisjes kon krijgen. Ik moest vaag aan Sabir denken als ik naar hem keek. Ze knikte en glimlachtte terug. "Is goed, lijkt me leuk."Hij knikte tevreden. "Oke, wanneer zullen we dan afspreken om alles alvast te plannen."Manel dacht razend snel na. "Als je me je nummer geeft, dan bel ik je wel een keertje op om dan een keer af te spreken."Hij knikte en haalde een pen en zijn schrift uit zijn tas. Hij krabbelde er iets op en gaf het haar. Ze nam het voorzichtig aan en knikte glimlachend en liep toen van hem vandaan, ze wist dat hij haar na keek want zijn ogen brandde in haar rug. Terwijl ze aan het lopen was opende ze het verfromelde briefje. Zijn naam en zijn nummer stonden er op geschreven met daaronder in het klein. "Voor deze schoonheid." Manel glimlachte. Het was een sgat van een jongen en ze wist dat ze sinds ze bij hem in de klas was gekomen, dat hij iets voor haar voelde. Hij probeerde zo vaak mogelijk met haar in contact te komen, maar Manel zorgde er toch altijd voor dat er een afstand was en dat ze hem vriendschappelijk behandelde. Hij vroeg haar vaak uit, om dan samen iets met hem te gaan drinken maar ze sloeg het altijd vriendelijk af. Nu wist ze dat hij tevreden was en dat hij alles zou doen, om die afspraak dat ze zouden krijgen toch anders te laten lopen dan het zou moeten horen lopen. Maar Manel wist dat het geen kwaad kon om met hem af te spreken, want hij maakte toch geen kans. Ze moesten alleen maar iets plannen en dan zou ze naar huis gaan.. Pff waarom maakte ze zich nou zo druk. Het was maar een zakelijke afspraak, meer niet. Ze liep snel door naar de kantine en ze hoopte daar Saida te vinden. Saida was nergens te vinden, Manel zocht er niet veel achter en begon snel een tafeltje te zoeken waar ze rustig alleen zou kunnen zitten. Toen ze een tafeltje had gevonden, ging ze er zitten. Ze pakte haar boterham er uit en een boek. Hierna had ze een uurtje vrij dus kon ze snel leren , voor de tentamen die ze daarna zou hebben. Ze at haar boterham op terwijl ze in het boek keek. De lettertjes danste voor haar ogen en haar gedachte dwaalde af naar het feest van twee dagen geleden. Hoe zou het nou met hem zijn? En met zijn vrouwtje? Hoe zouden ze nou tegen elkaar doen? Zouden ze met elkaar naar bed zijn geweest? Vanzelfsprekend schudde ze haar hoofd. Daar wilde ze niet eens aan denken, want het idee daaraan deed haar te veel pijn. Ze vermande zich snel , en dwong haar zelf om te leren...........

De bel kondigde aan dat de pauze was afgelopen, Manel schrok op van de bel en keek toen op haar horloge. Het was half twaalf en nog steeds niet had ze Saida gezien. Ze maakte zich lichtjes zorgen. Meestal had ze net als haar nu ook een uurtje vrij en zaten ze normaal gesproken nu bij elkaar om van alles te bespreken wat ze van het weekend of vakantie hadden meegemaakt. Ze keek de kantine rond, maar het enige wat ze zag, waren een paar groepen waar meisjes en jongen gezamelijk met elkaar lachtte en praatte. Manel was niet zown type dat zomaar even bij een groep jongens en meisjes ging staan om dan uitbundig grappen te maken of te lachen. Mischien dat ze juist daarom zo veel op viel. Jongens liepen vaak langs haar voorbij om even een glimp van haar op te pikken. Ze floten haar vaak na, maar Manel reageerde er niet op. Niet dat ze zich hoog voelde, maar ze was het meisje niet dat zich snel gaf. Ookal was dat wel gebeurt bij Soufian en Sabir. Ze wist dat ze helemaal niet zo ver met hun was gegaan, maar ze wist ook dat ze ook niet met volle 100% kon zeggen dat ze goed bezig was. Ze zuchtte. Niemand was perfect, ik dus ook niet. Ze keek weer in haar boek, toen haar gsm in haar tas trilde. Ze pakte haar tas en haalde haar gsm er uit en zag dat ze een smsje had ontvangen. Ze opende het berichtje, het was van Saida. Manel trok haar wenkbrauw omhoog. "Kom nu naar het park achter het school, ik moet je spreken. Xx Saida.. "  Manel raapte haar boek op en legde alles in haar tas en pakte toen haar leren jack en trok het aan. Ze schoof haar stoel aan en liep toen de kantine uit, met ogen op haar gericht. Manel liep snel naar buiten en ze voelde dat het kouder was geworden dan vanochtend. Ze liep gehaast het plein uit. Ze had een slecht gevoel hierover, ze was bang dat Saida iets slechts te vertellen had en de enige gedachte dat ze in haar hoofd kwam was dat er iets moest zijn gebeurt met Redouan. Ze liep naar het park achter haar school en van veraf zag ze Saida al zitten. Ze liep naar haar toe en stapte lachend op haar af. Ze wilde net iets zeggen, maar ze zag dat Saida er anders uit zag. Boos, ze keek haar hatelijk aan. Manel's hart stopte een paar seconde en ze slikte haar woorden in. "Saida, wat is er?"vroeg ze voorzichtig terwijl ze naast haar ging staan. Saida stond op en keek haar boos aan. "Waarom Manel?"vroeg ze boos. In haar stem hoorde ze alleen maar boosheid, maar vooral verdriet. Manel keek haar niet begrijpend aan. "Waar heb je het over? Saida?"zei ze snel. Saida leek nog bozer te worden. "Hoezo, waar heb je het over?"zei ze slissend. "Heb je me niets te vertellen he he?"vroeg ze boos terwijl ze diep ademhaalde. Manel werd bleek en slikte een paar keer. "Waar heb je het over? Vertel me??"Saida leek even weer tot rust te komen en keek een ander kant op, maar ze keek alweer snel haar aan. "Weet je nog toen ik je opbelde op de avond van de bruiloft van Soufian?"Manel knikte. "Ja? Nou .."Saida keek haar boos en onderzoekend aan. "Ja toen zei ik toch dat Redouan zou komen?"Manel knikte en gebaarde dat ze verder moest gaan. "Hij vertelde me dat hij jou die dag had gezien en dat je hem probeerde te versieren!"Manel keek haar verschrikt aan. "Ben je gek geworden?"schreeuwde ze uit. Saida keek haar boos aan maar zei helemaal niets. Manel werd nog bleker dan ze was. Ze keek Saida aan, maar haar blik was nog steeds niet veranderd. Ze ging zo staan met haar armen over elkaar heen en keek haar afwachtend aan. "Saida. Wat wil je nou horen? Je weet toch dat ik zo iets nooit zou doen?!"zei Manel verdedigend. Saida rolde met haar ogen. "Manel, je bent al vanaf het begin dat ik iets met Redouan heb er al tegen geweest, dus dit zal me ook niet verbazen als het waar is. Geef het nou maar toe, dan word ik niet zo boos als je je zo vol blijft houden dat het niet waar is."Manel's mond ging gewoon open van verbazing. Haar eigen beste vriendin geloofde haar niet. "Saida, hoor je me niet ofzo? Ik zei tog dat ik dat nooit zal doen. Je bent verdomme me beste vriendin! 0ke, ik geef toe. Ik kwam hem die dag in de stad tegen en hij wouw iets met me drinken en ik heb daar ook in toegestemd, om zo het muurtje te breken dat al sinds hij hier in ons stad woont is, maar geloof me. Verder wil ik echt niets van hem. Ik zou nooit een jongen tussen ons vriendschap laten komen.'Saida's gezicht leek een beetje op te klaren, maar ze las in haar ogen dat ze haar niet geloofde. "Waarom heb jij het me niet verteld. Ik had je die avond nog gebeld,maar je had daar niets over verteld, dat je iets met Redouan had gedronken," Manel zuchtte. "Ik vond het niet boeiend om te vertellen."Zei ze zachtjes. Saida rolde met haar ogen. "Manel, ik wil je geloven, maar ik kan het niet,"tot haar schrik draaide Saida zich om en liep van haar weg. "Saida!"schreeuwde ze haar na. "Saidaaa!"herhaalde ze weer, Saida nam geen moeite om zich om te draaien. Manel sloeg met haar hand op haar knie, maar de pijn voelde ze niet eens. Ze draaide zich boos en vooral terleurgesteld om en liep toen naar de school terug. Haar eigen beste vriendin geloofde haar niet, dankzij Redouan, die zich voor deed als de heilige lieve jongen. Dit was de eerste keer dat ze een ruzie hadden over een jongen. Eerste keer dat ze haar niet geloofde. Eerste keer dat ze zich egt terleurgesteld voelde. Redouan... Tegenover haar had hij zich scheinheilig gedragen en ze voelde zich weer stom, dat ze niet doorhad dat met alles wat hij deed altijd een bedoeling of een reden moest hebben._

----------


## miss_meryem

_De ruzie zat me de hele dag dwars. Het knaagde aan me en ik voelde me nog steeds dom. Als ik weer terug dacht aan de ontmoeting van mij en Redouan, werd ik weer boos. Redouan had zo aardig gedaan. Zo aardig geleken, maar hij kon het niet laten om toch weer alles te verdraaien. En ik wist dat hij dat deed uit wraak. Wraak omdat ik hem had afgewezen. Mijn achterdochtigheid was toch niet voor niets geweest. Manel wist dat ze haar tentamen had verpest, maar ze zou het wel op kunnen halen. Ze ruimde alles op en liep toen het klaslokaal uit. Ze trok onderweg haar jack aan en liep toen het plein op. Het weer was nog steeds fris. Ze liep het plein af en ze wist niet dat Sabir leunend tegen zijn auto naar haar keek. Ze liep gehaast door tot ze zijn stem hoorde. Ze draaide zich om en ze zag dat hij naar haar gebaarde. Van binnen bonste haar hart hevig, hij zag er weer goed uit. HIj had een spijkerbroek aan met een witte leren jack. Ze had nu wel door dat hij gek was op leren jackjes, maar dat was niet zo gek want het stond hem goed. Zijn haren zaten naar achteren gekamt. Ze liep op hem af en stak haar hand uit. Hij pakte het aan en trok haar naar zich toe en kuste voorzichtig op haar wang. "Wat zie je er weer mooi uit schoonheid,"zei hij en Manel lachte verlegen. "Kom ik zet je thuis af,"Manel knikte. Hij keek naar haar hals en Manel slikte een paar keer. Ze had zijn ketting niet om en hij had dat gezien. Hij gebaarde dat ze kon instappen. Manel liep om de auto heen en stapte in en Sabir volgde haar voorbeeld. Hij zette dit keer geen muziek op en starte de auto. We reden de straat uit en manel keek stilletjes naar buiten. Ze had hem niets te vertellen en hij blijkbaar ook niet. Hij zuchtte en streek met zijn hand langs zijn haar. Manel keek hem schuin aan en hij keek niet naar haar op. Ze zag dat er iets verstraktte in zijn kin. Hij parkeerde opeens en zette de motor af en keek haar toen ook van schuin aan. Manel keek voor zich uit, bang om in zijn ogen te kijken. 'Manel, wat is er?"vroeg hij. Iets in zijn stem kon ze er op uit maken dat hij onzeker en gekwetst leek. Ze keek hem aan en zei toen zachtjes. "Er is niets Sabir."Na die woorden keek ze weer voor zich uit. Ze kon er niets aan doen, maar ze moest steeds aan haar vriendin denken, vriendin met wie ze nu ruzie had. "Jawel Manel ik zie het tog?"zei hij. Manel zuchtte. "Sabir ik heb gewoon een klein ruzietje met Saida gehad vandaag." zei ze , en ze gaf aan door zo kortaf te praten dat ze er niet over wilde praten. Hij zuchtte en kamde weer met zijn handen door zijn haar. Ze moest daardoor opeens aan Soufian denken, hij deed dat ook altijd. "Manel." ze schrok weer op en keek hem toen aan. "Ik vind je de laatste tijd zo raar tegen over mij doen. Op het strand , feest en nu weer."Ze zag dat hij haar onderzoekend aan keek, hij leek net bang te zijn op haar reactie. "Sabir, ik zeg je toch.Ik voelde me op het feest niet lekker en vandaag had ik ruzie met Saida."Hij keek haar aan en wachtte nog steeds af. "Wat wil je nou horen Sabir?"zei ze chagerijnig. Ze wist nu egt niet wat zijn probleem was. "Waarom draag je me ketting niet? Wilde je daar mee iets zeggen?"vroeg hij zachtjes zonder zijn ogen van haar af te wenden. Ze slikte en ze wist dat dat hem dwars zat. Ze had gezien hoe hij naar haar hals had gekeken. Ze had hem afgedaan, omdat het net leek alsof het op haar borst branden. Alsof het ketiing kon voelen dat ze dat ze ook van Soufian hield en dat de ketting het door zou kunnen vertellen. Ze glimlachte naar hem . "Sabir ik was hem gewoon vergeten toen ik hem met het douchen had afgedaan. Meer niet," Hij leek een beetje opgelucht te zijn, maar de onzekerheid kon ze nog steeds in zijn ogen lezen. Ze streek met haar hand langs zijn wang en zei toen geruststellend. "Er is nergens om je zorgen over te maken. Als er iets is vertel ik je het meteen."zei ze zachtjes. Hij lachte terug en legde zijn hand op die van haar en keek haar diep aan. Manel wist wat er ging komen en ze haalde haar hand onder zijn hand vandaan en ging toen achterover geleund zitten en grijnsde naar hem."Kom op, me ouders gaan daluk zich nog zorgen maken waar ik blijf."Hij lachte en ging weer recht op zitten en starte de auto. De spanning die tussen hun had gehangen was opslag verdwenen en Sabir leek nu weer tevreden te zijn. Maar Manel, kon maar niet Saida en Soufian uit haar kop zetten. Ze staarde weer naar buiten en zo reden ze weer stilletjes naar haar huis toe..... 

Thuis aangekomen liep ze rechtstreeks naar haar kamer en sloot de deur achter haar dicht. Ze kleedde zich om en liep toen de trap af naar beneden om eten te zoeken. In de keuken aangekomen smeerde ze snel een boterham en met haar boterham in haar mond liep ze de woonkamer binnen. Haar ouders zaten naast elkaar tv te kijken en ze keken op toen hun dochter binnen kwam. "Salaam Eileikom."groette ze . Haar ouders groette terug en Manel liep weer de woonkamer uit naar boven. B0ven aangekomen moest ze aan Sabir's woorden denken, toen hij haar vertelde dat hij een huisje had en dat ze kon langs komen wanneer ze maar wilde. Ze ging op haar bed zitten en haar gsm ging af. Ze nam op : "Hallo?". Het was even stil. "hallo?"zei ze weer ongeduldig. "Manel,.."zei Saida zachtjes. "Hey Saida."zei Manel normaal, ze was blij om de stem van haar vriendin te horen. Dat voorspelde goeds. "Surry van vanmiddag."zei ze kortaf, maar in haar stem kon ze horen dat het haar egt speet. Op Manel's gezicht verscheen een glimlach. "Oke zand er over en we praten er niet over."Saida zuchte opgelucht. "Echt? Ben je niet boos op me dan?"zei ze. Manel zuchtte. "Nee Saida, laten we het gewoon daar niet meer over hebben oke? Anders krijgen we daluk weer ruzie."Saida was even stil. "Oke! Hoe gaat het met je ..?"vroeg ze der achteraan. Manel vertelde haar van het feest, Soufian en Sabir, van binnen kon ze het voorval van vanmiddag maar niet uit haar kop zetten. Saida had haar niet geloofd en dat knaagde nog steeds aan haar....

De volgende dag had ze vrije dag. Manel stond pas laat op, ontbeet en zapte wat op de bank. Haar ouders waren weg, samen naar haar oma. Manel zuchtte en ging toen liggen. Ze was blij dat ze een vrije dag had. Ze moest even aan Soufian denken en ze pakte haar gsm om hem ook meteen maar op te bellen. Hij nam gelukkig op. "Hey met Manel."zei ze zachtjes. Hij leek blij haar te horen. "Hey prinsesje. Hoe gaat het met je?". Manel werd even overweldigd door zijn woorden. "Goed met jou?"zei ze. "Goed ged, ik heb je gemist."Manel lachtte zachtjes. Doordat ze zijn stem nu gehoord had miste ze hem nu vreselijk. "Ik jou ook."zei ze terug. Hij lachte blij. "Wanneer zie ik je Soufian?'vroeg ze. Hij leek even na te denken. "Ik weet niet. Nu komt het niet goed uit. Ik bel je wel op wanneer ik kan."Manel voelde zich opeens zo raar bij zijn woorden, maar dat wilde ze niet laten zien. "Oke Soufian is goed."Hij kuchte even en zijn stem leek even anders te klinken. "Maar ik hang op. Ik spreek je."zonder dat ze iets terug kon zeggen hing hij op. Moena was waarschijnlijk binnengekomen, wist ze. Ze legde met een zucht haar gsm op de tafel en zapte weer wat door. Het deed haar pijn, dat Moena nu met haar grote liefde leefde. Ze wilde en durfde steeds maar niet aan hun twee te denken. Ze ging rechtovereind zitten en keek op haar horloge. Het was nu precies 2 uur. Ze zou maar langs Sabir gaan. Ze stuurde hem een sms dat ze langs zou komen en hij stuurde al snel een sms terug dat ze kon komen. Ze liep naar boven en kleedde zich snel om en kamde haar haren. Ze checkte alles in huis of alles wel dicht zat en liep toen de deur uit naar de bushalte...

Nadat ze uit haar bus stapte liep ze snel door naar zijn flat. Onderweg zag ze paar flatjes en Manel keek uit nieuwschierigheid naar binnen. Dat gebeurde meestal bij haar automatisch. Opeens stond haar hart stil. Had ze het nou goed gezien? Ze stapte weer naar achteren en keek stiekem naar binnen. Redouan zat op de bank met in zijn armen een meid. Een meid met zwart haar en bruine ogen. Vast een Marokkaanse. Ze keken samen tv. Manel dook snel weg, want ze dacht even dat hij haar had gezien. Ze liep snel door. Wat deed Redouan met een meid terwijl hij met Saida had? Hij ging toch niet vreemd? Ze had even de neiging Saida op te bellen, maar iets hield haar tegen. Ze zou bewijs moeten hebben. Ze zou eerst afwachten en dan aan haar vriendin vertellen. Een tijdje later stond ze voor Sabir's flat. Hij woonde op het tweede verdieping. Ze belde aan en er klonk een piepgeluid wat aangaf dat de deur open was. Manel stapte naar binnen en liep toen de twee trappen op naar zijn verdieping. Ze opende de deur en liep toen de gangtje in. Ze stond nu voor zijn deur en belde even aan. Hij deed al vrijwel meteen open en glimlachte naar haar. Hij zag er weer fantastisch uit. Zijn haren mooi in een staartje , hij had een grijs truitje aan met een een traningsbroek er onder aan. Hij trok haar naar binnen en kuste haar op wang. Manel glimlachte verlegen naar hem en maakte zich los van zijn omhelzing. Ze trok haar schoenen uit en overhandigde haar jas aan hem. Ze liep hem achterna de gang op en later kwam ze in de woonkamer. De kamer was stylvol ingericht. Zwarte leren banken met zwarte meubels en de vloer en de rest was wit . De muren, de vloer. Hij had smaak dat kon ze wel zien. Het was knus maar ook styl tegelijk. Hij bood haar drinken aan, maar Manel wees het vriendelijk af. Ze moest steeds aan Redouan denken, maar ze nam zich voor dat ze nu aan nergens zou denken dan alleen maar aan Sabir en der zelf. HIj ging naast haar zitten en keek haar glimlachend aan. "En hoe vind je het?"vroeg hij terwijl hij haar afwachtend aan keek. Manel klakte met haar tong. "Mooi mooi, "zei ze rustig. Hij lachte. "Gelukkig , ben blij dat je het mooi vind."Manel huiverde even van zijn woorden. Alsof hij er iets mee wilde zeggen. Ze lachte naar hem en keek toen weer in het rond. Hij trok haar naar zich toe en omhelsde haar terwijl hij aan haar haren rook. Manel lachte even, maar gaf ze meteen even over. Terwijl hij nu half lag, lag ze nu tussen zijn benen met haar benen op de bank.Ze sloot haar ogen en ze voelde zijn borstkast tegen haar rug op en neer gaan. Zijn armen sloten om haar heen en ze rook zijn mannelijke parfum. "Ik heb je gemist Manel," zei hij zachtjes. Manel lachte. "Je hebt me gister gezien!"Hij lachte. "Ewa dat lijkt al een eeuw geleden."Manel reageerde er niet op en keek voor zich uit. "Manel, ik hoor je gewoon denken. Waar denk je aan?'Manel zuchtte en maakte zich van hem los. "Niks Sabir, ik denk aan niks."Hij keek haar wantrouwend aan. Manel boog zich naar hem toe en kuste hem voorzichtig op zijn mond. Hij sloot zijn ogen en ze voelde dat hij met zijn handen haar dichter naar zich toe trok. Manel sloot ook haar ogen en ze wist dat ze iets fouts had gedaan door hem te kussen. Ze lag nu half over hem heen, er leek nu alsof er alarmbelletjes in haar hoofd rinkelde en haar waarschuwde. Ze maakte zich voorzichtig los en hij liet haar gelukkig meteen gaan en ze ging weer overeind zitten. Ze keek hem blozend aan en hij grijnsde blij naar haar. "Is dat alles Manel, wat je kan?"vroeg hij uitdagend. "Een klein kusje."HIj keek haar beteuterd aan maar zijn ogen twinkelde. Manel lachte. "Sabir aub, je bent me neef ja. "HIj lachte en Manel wist dat dat een foute antwoord was geweest. "Maar zo voelt het niet aan Manel, je lijkt meer dan een nicht voor me."Manel keek hem schuin aan en ze wist dat hij het meende. Ze keek weer voor zich uit. Denkend aan Soufian. Soufian moest egt snel komen als hij nog wilde dat ze met hem zou trouwen._

----------


## miss_meryem

_De hele dag hadden ze gelachen en tv gekeken. Hij had lekker voor haar gekookt, wat haar had verbaasd. Na het eten, stelde hij voor om haar thuis te brengen want Manel wouw eerst met de bus gaan. Manel had daarin gestemd, want ze wilde nog even met hem zijn. Hij zette haar een tijdje later voor haar huis af en ze zag tot haar opluchting dat er niemand was. Ze gaf hem nog een snelle kus op zijn wang, en stapte uit. HIj zwaaide nog en Manel liep tevreden naar binnen. Opeens stapte uit het niets een gedaante naar voren en gooide haar met haar rug hard tegen de deur dicht. Manel wilde schreeuwen maar er werd meteen een hand over haar mond gelegd. "Hou je bek,"zei die gene. Manel ademde snel en ze voelde haar hart zowat haar lichaam uit bonzen. Ze was bang, bang voor wat er ging komen. "Sssst,"suste hij. Iets van binnen rinkelde een belletje, ze herkende de stem, maar ze kwam er even niet op van wie die was. Het licht ging opeens aan, uit het niets en ze moest even haar ogen dichtknijpen om aan het felle licht te wennen. Hij keek haar diep aan, en hij hijgde zowat in haar nek. Zijn gezicht was zo dichtbij en Manel keek hem beangstigend aan. Hij haalde zijn hand van haar mond vandaan en kwam met zijn gezicht zo dichtbij dat het net leek alsof hij haar wilde kussen. Ze hield haar adem zowat in en keek hem vernietigend aan. Hij hield zijn wijsvinger tegen zijn mond aan en haalde voorzichtig zijn hand van haar mond vandaan. "Redouan, wat doe je hier?!"zei ze meteen boos. "Als je nu niet op*******t bel ik de politie."Hij leek daarom te lachen en keek haar speels aan terwijl zijn ogen iets anders vertelde. "Manel, ik kom je alleen maar waarschuwen sgatje. Ik weet heus wel dat je vanmiddag ons had gezien."Manel's ogen werden groot. Hij had haar toch gezien! "Redouan, waar ben je mee bezig man?! Hoe kom je binnen?!" praatte ze eroverheen. Hij lachte. Manel slikte, iets aan zijn lachje klopte niet. "Dat was heel gemakkelijk, weet je niet meer dat ik goed was in sloten openen van de achterdeur. Die zijn zo'n makkie."Manel keek hem vernietigend aan. Hij was veranderd dat wel. "Redouan, nogmaals rot op!"zei ze. Hij kwam een stap dichterbij en Manel stapte weer naar achteren waardoor ze weer met haar rug hard tegen de deur aan botste. Hij boog met zijn hoofd zo dichtbij dat ze zijn neus bijna voelde. Manel hield haar adem in, terwijl hij zachtjes maar dreigend begon te praten. Manel begon te trillen van woede en bangheid. Ze vond hem eng en vertrouwde het niet meer. Mijn twijfels over hem waren verdwenen en waren omgezet in haat voor hem. "Ik zeg je alleen maar meid, dat je je bek moet houden tegenover Saida en ander mensen. Als je haar iets verteld, dan zal het goed met je aflopen of met je vriendje Sabir."Manel schrok. "Je houdt Sabir erbuiten." zei ze zachtjes, haast smekend. "Tjah, dat ligt aan jou sgatje."Terwijl hij met zijn vinger langs haar kaaklijn streek. Manel wijfde zijn hand hard weg. Hij lachte. " Dus als je je vriendje normaal wilt zien of nog wilt zien, dan moet je vooral iets aan je vriendinnetje vertellen!"hij kuste vluchtig op haar mond en deed het licht uit, terwijl er net aan dat moment aan de deur werd gebeld. Manel wilde schreeuwen, maar ze kreeg een klap in haar gezicht waardoor ze half op de grond viel. Manel viel met een kreun op de grond en ze opende haar ogen voorzichtig. Ze trilde over haar hele lijf en het leek net alsof ze wilde huilen en flauw vallen tegelijk. "Manel doe open!"hoorde ze Sabir dicht tegen de deur aan schreeuwen. "Als je niet opent, dan trap ik de deur open!"Manel kreunde. Ze had geen stem weer, het leek netalsof ze het had doorgeslikt. "Ik tel tot drie, n , twee, ..."Ze stond met veel moeite op, haar wang gloeide hevig en het voelde alsof het steeds dikker werd. Ze deed het licht aan en keek om der heen. Nergens Redouan te bekennen. Hij was weg, maar toch voelde ze zich niet veilig of opgelucht. Zijn stem galmde nog steeds in haar hoofd. "Ja wacht,.."kreunde ze. Sabir zei niets meer terwijl ze de deur opende. Hij stapte meteen naar haar toe en sloeg zijn armen om haar heen en keek haar in haar gezicht aan. "Wat is er gebeurt?"vroeg hij bezorgt. Manel kon niets zeggen en de tranen stroomde naar beneden. Ze trilde nu hevig en het leek netalsof ze het koud had. Sabir trok haar nog dichter naar zich toe en suste haar. "Stil maar lieverd.." suste hij. Manel snikte hevig en het enige wat er steeds door haar hoofd galmde was Redouan's dreigenment. " Dus als je je vriendje normaal wilt zien of nog wilt zien, dan moet je vooral iets aan je vriendinnetje vertellen!" Manel huiverde weer bij die zin. Nadat ze weer was bijgekomen keek ze naar hem op. HIj was bleek geworden en keek haar bezorgd en onderzoekend aan. "Wat is er met je wang gebeurt?"vroeg hij geschrokken terwijl hij met zijn hand over haar wang streek. Manel kreunde. "Niets, ik knalde tegen de deur dat was alles."Sabir trok zijn wenkbrauw meteen omhoog. "De deur?"vroeg hij ongelovig. "Hoe heb je dat voor elkaar gekregen?"ze zag dat hij het niet geloofde. Manel werd knalrood en ze voelde zich opgelaten. "Ik uuh, ik liep en uuuh.."stotterde ze. Hij keek haar niet begrijpend aan. Ze zuchtte. "Sabir ik weet het niet meer. Ik heb iniedergeval me hard gestoten."Hij zuchtte en sloeg weer zijn armen om haar heen en liet haar hoofd op haar rustte. Manel keek wazig voor der uit. De tranen gleden weer over haar wang. Het idee, dat ze zonder Sabir zou zitten maakte haar bang. Ze moest hier uit zien te komen, maar wel zodat Saida hier van af kwam te weten.. Maar hoe? .. Sabir keek bezorgd en boos voor zich uit. Hij moest achter zien te komen, wie haar klap had gegeven. Hij wist wel beter, het was niet de deur geweest maar iets of iemand waarvan ze bang was... 
Manel zuchtte diep en keek hem weer aan. Ze lachte verlegen en hij lachte ook terug. "Hoe kom je eigenlijk hier?"vroeg ze zachtjes. Hij keek haar diep aan en zei toen. "ik wilde naar huis gaan, maar de ganglicht bleef naar mij idee te lang aan. En ik zag je nergens naar toe lopen , iets of iemand leek me net te waarschuwen dat er iets niet pluis was en me gevoel had ook nog gelijk."Hij glimlachte. Manel glimlachte blij terug. Ze wist niet wat er zou gebeurd zijn als hij er niet was geweest. Daar wilde ze het liefst niet eens over nadenken. Ze maakte zich van hem los en sloot de deur die nog half open stond. Toen liep ze met hem naar de woonkamer ...

Hij was even gebleven, om even met haar te praten. Manel wist dat hij het niet vertrouwde, maar dat vond ze niet eens gek. Zij zelf zou het ook niet geloven, als dat ook zo zou gebeuren bij Sabir. Ze keek hem geruststellend aan en zei voor de vierde keer weer dat er niets aan de hand was en dat ze alleen maar zich had gestoten. Hij ging naar achteren zitten en sloeg een been half over de andere been en keek haar met toegeknepen ogen aan. "Sabir, aub doe normaal."ze grinnikte waardoor hij ook moest lachen. Hij boog naar voren en keek haar diep aan. "Manel, oweej he, als je niets verteld en er blijkt later iets te zijn dan vergeef ik het je niet!"zei hij lachend, maar in zijn ogen zag ik dat hij het meende. Manel lachte, maar keek toch sirieus. "Ja Sabir. Waarom zou ik liegen?'Hij glimlachte tevreden. Van binnen kon ze het wel uitschreeuwen. Het liefst had ze alles eruit geschreeuwt, maar ze wilde het leven van Sabir en de rest niet in gevaar brengen dus hield ze haar mond. Een schuldgevoel bekroop naar boven, maar ze dwong zichzelf om te blijven glimlachen. Hij kuste haar snel op haar wang en stond op. Manel keek hem vragend aan. HIj rekte zich even uit en keek haar toen aan. "Ik ga Manel, ik kan je toch wel zo achter laten he? Of moet ik blijven?"zei hij gelijk er achteraan. Manel dacht snel na. Het liefst wilde ze dat hij bleef tot dat haar ouders terug kwamen, maar ze wist dat ze raar zouden denken als ze Sabir hier zouden aan treffen. Ze schudde haar hoofd. "Nee ga maar, voordat me ouders daluk thuis okmen."Hij knikte. "Juist.'Manel stond ook op en volgde hem naar de deur. Hij draaide zich om en grijnsde naar haar. Manel vergat even alles om haar heen. Die lachje van hem, maakte haar alsof ze in een wereld was waar zij en Sabir alleen waren. Ze grijnsde terug. "Sabir?"vroeg ze zachtjes. "Ja?"vroeg hij ook zachtjes en keek haar met zijn donkere ogen aan. Manel leek even te verdrinken in zijn ogen, maar opeens veranderde die ogen in licht bruine ogen van Redouan. Manel werd bleek en haar ogen werden groot. "Manel wat is er?"vroeg hij geschrokken. HIj had gezien hoe bleek ze was geworden en hoe ze hem met grote ogen had aangekeken. Manel schudde haar hoofd en het leek netalsof haar ogen wazig keken, alsof ze ver weg was met haar gedachte. Hij pakte haar arm vast en schudde haar zachtjes doorelkaar. Manel keek hem aan en er verscheen een glimlach op haar gezicht, alsof ze hem voor eerst zag. "Ja?'vroeg ze netalsof er niets aan de hand was. "Wat is er?"vroeg hij bezorgd. Manel glimlachte vermoeid naar hem. "Ik ben moe,'zei ze uiteindelijk. Sabir keek haar weer onderzoekend aan. "Weet je het zeker dat ik weg moet gaan?"vroeg hij voor de tweede keer. Ze knikte. "Hmm oke,' zei die uiteindelijk. "Wat jij wil he madame."HIj kuste haar op haar wang en kneep zachtjes met zijn wijsvinger erin. Ze kreunde. Hij trok ook een pijnlijke gezicht, alsof ze hem een klap verkocht had. Ze lachte. "Ik hoor zo te kijken gekkie."hij lachte. Weer kuste hij haar op haar pijnlijke wang, maar dit keer deed hij het heel voorzichtig. "Surry schoonheid."Ze lachte. "Maakt niet uit ."" Hij knikte. "Oke ik ga nu. Je hebt me nummer. Als er iets is dan moet je me meteen bellen, dan kom ik meteen!"Manel knikte braaf. "Ja is goed Superman."Hij lachte. "Ik meen het , Manel?"hij keek haar doordringend aan. "Ja ik heb het begrepen Sabir. Zal ik doen. Maar ey.."zei ze nog snel. Hij draaide zich om en keek haar vragend aan. "Wil je nog een ding voor me doen?"zei ze haast smekend. Ik zag hoe hij afwachtend aankeek, ik schaamde me om het te vragen, want ik wist dat hij anders raar zou gaan denken."Zou je voor me alles willen checken? Of alles wel dicht zit enso?"ze keek verlegen naar de grond, terwijl ze lichtjes rood werd. Hij knikte en lette niet eens op haar rode gezicht. HIj liep langs haar heen naar de keuken en checkte alles of het dicht zit. Toen liep hij weer langs haar naar boven en ik hoorde dat hij van ene kamer naar het ander liep. Toen hij evenlater naast me kwam staan keek hij me aan. "Alles is dicht madame. Zijn er nog meer dingen die je wilt dat ik doe?"vroeg hij. Manel schudde haar hoofd. Op haar gezicht verscheen een glimlach. Hij keek door haar glimlach heen en keek haar bezorgd aan. "Manel.."begon hij maar Manel legde haar wijsvinger op zijn mond, waardoor hij meteen zijn mond dicht hield. "Sst, ga voordat me ouders er zijn."Ze kuste hem snel op zijn wang en duwde hem naar buiten. HIj moest lachen en draaide zich speels om. "Je weet he...!"schreeuwde hij nog. Maar Manel had alweer de deur dicht. Hij draaide zich lachend om , maar in zijn hoofd leek het wel een rotzooi. Een heel groot rotzooi en hij wist niet waar hij moest beginnen om het op te ruimen. Manel leunde ondertussen tegen de deur aan en keek om zich heen. Ze voelde zich opeens leeg. Elke keer kwam de beeld van Redouan naar boven. Ze liep snel naar de woonkamer, en plofte met een zucht op de bank. Ze deed snel de tv aan, zodat er tenminste geluid was in de woonkamer. Opeens ging haar gsm weer af. Ze keek op het beeldscherm en ze las Sabir belt. Ze nam lachend op. "Gekkie, ben je me aan het stalken ofzo?"vroeg ze lachend. Hij lachte. "Nee, ik wilde vragen hoe het met je mooie wang ging?"Manel voelde lichtjes aan haar wang. Hij voelde dik aan, maar het deed minder pijn, dan daarvoor heen. "Het gaat al een stukke beter. Hij krijgt al zelfs een kleur, mooi he?"zei ze lachend. Hij lachte zachtjes mee. "Oke,"zuchtte hij. "Dan hang ik maar op. Ik spreek je snel he."zei hij. Manel knikte automatisch. "Is goed Sabir, bedankt voor de bezorgheid allemaal, maar is nergens voor nodig."zei ze meteen. ""Oke schoonheid, slaap lekker. Slaap lekker."en ze hingen op..._

----------


## miss_meryem

_De volgende dag op school, keek Saida ongelovig naar haar wang. "Wat is er met jou gebeurt?"vroeg ze geschrokken, terwijl ze lichtjes met haar vinger haar wang aan raakte. "Af, "zei Manel streng. "Het doet nog pijn ja,"Saida keek haar aan en trok haar wenkbrauw omhoog. "Wie heeft dit bij jou gedaan Manel?" Het zat op haar tong om te zeggen dat het haar lieve sgattige vriend was, maar ze slikte snel haar woorden in. "Ik ben tegen de deur aangeknald van onze woonkamer."Ook zij trok haar wenkbrauw omhoog. "Deur? Hoe doe je dat toch?"Manel lachte. "Die vraag stelde Sabir mij ook "zei ze lachte zachtjes. "Ja get to the point, wie heeft dit gedaan? Als ik er achter kom wie dit heeft gedaan, dan is hij of zij nog lang niet meer jarig."Manel keek van haar weg. Ze wilde het zo graag schreeuwen dat het haar vriend was die haar deze blauwe wang had bezorgd, maar ze wist dat ze anders iedereen in gevaar kon brengen. "Ik zeg toch de deur,"zei ze nors. "Surry hoor, ik wist niet dat je boos werd."Ze rolde met haar ogen en Manel botste expres tegen haar aan. "Surry, ik bedoelde het niet zo."Saida lachte en knipoogde en begon er meteen over iets anders. "Ik heb gister avond Redouan gezien. Echt Manel, ik snap je gewoon niet. Dat je hem niet meer wilde , hij is zoooo lief man!"schreeuwde ze het uit, terwijl ze in cirkeltjes danste. Manel rolde met haar ogen. Saida had dat niet eens in de gaten en danste vrolijk door. In haar gedachte schreeuwde ze van alles, ga zitten hij bedriegt je! Zie je dat niet?! schreeuwde ze steeds uit, maar niet hardop natuurlijk. "Leuk voor je!"zei ze scheinheilig. Ze gunde alle geluk van de wereld maar niet met Redouan. Niet meer... "Manel , kom op. Jij krijgt die geluk die ik nu heb ook op een dag, wacht maar af."Manel schrok op en keek haar geschrokken aan. Had ze het nou hardop gezegt? "Wat?"zei ze om het na te checken. "Je zei dat je me alle geluk van de wereld wenste en ik zeg jou die geluk krijg je ook een keer op een dag."Manel glimlachte opgelucht. Ze voelde haar hart hevig bonzen. "Ik weet Saida, ik weet..."en ze liep van haar vandaaan naar de lokaal. Saida keek haar niet begrijpend aan... 

De dag ging moeizaam vooruit, eindelijk ging de bel. Manel raapte alles bijelkaar en liep stilletjes de lokaal uit. Saida zag ze evenlater tussen de menigte op haar af komen. Ze grijnsde breed uit. "Wat is er met jou? "Zei ze chagerijnig. "Redouan staat buiten!"zei ze blij. Manel stond een paar seconde stil . Ze werd bleek en slikte een paar keer. "Wat doet hij hier?"vroeg ze bang. Saida keek haar bezorgd aan. "Manel, wat is er?"vroeg ze bezorgd. "Voel je je niet lekker ofzo? Je bent zo bleek!"Manel glimlachte . 'Ja een beetje misselijk.'liegte ze. Ze knikte en ging er niet op in. "HIj is hier voor mij, voor wie natuurlijk?"zei ze blij. Manel rolde weer met haar ogen. Voor zijn ander vriendin mischien? dacht ze boos. "Je gaat wel even met me mee om hem te groetten he?"ze keek haar schuin aan, afwachtend op haar reactie. Manel keek haar vriendin aan en haar gevoels begonnen met elkaar een gevecht. Ze wilde hem niet zien, omdat ze bang voor hem begon te worden, maar ze moest wel mee als ze nu wilde bewijzen dat Redouan niets meer voor haar betekende. Ze keek haar smekend aan en Manel stemde er in toe. "Even groeten en dan ben ik weg he!"zei ze snel. Saida grijnsde blij en knikte tevreden. "Ja joh , tuurlijk!"ze liepen samen arm om arm naar buiten en Manel keek toe hoe ze dichter op Redouan af liep. Hij zag er mooi uit, met zijn rode truitje en spijkerbroek. Hij moest met de auto zijn, anders had hij wel een jas aan, dacht Manel. Ze liep met een neppe lach op hem af en groette hem met de hand. Hij keek haar grijnzend aan en kuste voor haar neus volop Saida's mond. Saida giegelde en duwde hem zachtjes van haar af. "niet waar Manel bij is."zei ze zachtjes, maar Manel had het allang gehoord en keek een ander kant op. Hij hield zijn arm om Saida terwijl hij naar Manel keek. "Manel, hoe gaat het met je meid?"vroeg hij poeslief. Manel knarstande en keek hem vernietigend aan. "Goed met jou?"Hij knikte en keek toen naar Saida. "Met mij gaat het uitstekend, he sgatje van me."terwijl hij Saida's nek kuste. Manel keek weer ander kant op en kon wel kotste van walging. Saida lachte weer en Manel had de neiging om haar van hem af te rukken en haar door elkaar te schudden, maar ze deed niets en bleef zo staan. "Wat is er met je wang?"vroeg hij kort daarna. Manel schrok op en keek hem aan. "Niets,"zei ze snel. Saida kwam meteen tussenbeide en zei tot Manel's ergenis. "Ze is tegen een deur aangeknalt. "Redouan lachtte, Saida porde hem in zijn zij en hield haar lach ook in. "Manel, wat zijn we lomp geweest mevrouw. Die deur kwam zeker vast hard aan?"Manel lachte nep naar hem en knikte. Saida stopte meteen met lachen en keek haar vriendin beschaamd aan. "Laat haar Redouan, niet zo"fluisterde ze. Hij grinnikte en knikte. "Oke, Manel, groeten aan je neven, we spreken je nog!"Manel keek hem vernietigend aan en knikte en naar Saida lachte ze snel met kiespijn. Ze wilde weg gaan , maar iemand hield haar bij de arm vast. Ze draaide zich om en Redouan keek haar doordringend aan. "Daag Manel, je weet he."terwijl hij knipoogde. Manel rukte zich van hem los en liep van hun vandaan. Saida keek haar niet-begrijpend aan . Zo had ze haar vriendin nog nooit gezien, Manel keek niet eens om en liep snel naar de bushalte toe.... 
Redouan keek grijzend toe en kuste Saida weer in de nek. "Kom sgatje, we gaan naar me huis.."terwijl hij haar mee trok.. 

Manel liep langs de winkelcentrum en keek in wat winkelruiten. Opeens stond ze even stil bij een poster van de Bakker. Ze las snel wat door en liep toen de bakker binnen. De bakker, waar ze eerst met Sabir was geweest. Ze zag het dikke mollige mannetje weer te voorschijn komen. Hij lachte naar haar. "Waar kan ik je van dienst zijn mevrouw?"vroeg hij vriendlijk. Manel lachte vriendlijk terug. 'Ik wil graag een solicitatiebrief hebben."Hij keek haar keurend aan en Manel keek hem met een wenkbrauw omhoog aan. "Wat is er?"vroeg ze. Hij glimlachte goed keurend. "Oke, hier heb je er een,"terwijl hij haar een brief overhandigde. "Ik zeg je alvast, je bent pittig en zo iets zoek ik. Dus je maakt veel kans".terwijl hij grijnsde. Manel glimlachte, "Bedankt, meneer."Hij boog lichtjes. "Maar dat betekend nog niet dat je aangenomen bent, vul het papier in en dan zal ik wel verder kijken." zei het mannetje snel. Manel knikte en liep met het brief naar buiten. Er ging tenminste wel wat goed vandaag, dacht ze tevreden... 

Haar laatste schooldag zat er weer op en Manel liep blij de school uit. Haar wang was voor een grotendeels bijna over en ze had werk. Het mannetje had haar aangenomen. Ze had het natuurlijk wel verwacht, want van te voren had hij het haar duidelijk gemaakt. Morgen mocht ze beginnen! Saida had ze maar paar keer gezien en het was elke keer kort geweest. Ze had elke keer als ze haar zag wel wat te doen, of ze moest Redouan bellen of ze ging even bij hem langs. Dan zat Manel meestal alleen in de kantine haar tijd te verdoen aan het eten van haar lunch en wat huiswerk maken. Ze zou vandaag weer naar Sabir gaan en dat maakte haar dag helemaal toppie. Ze liep snel naar de bushalte en wachtte op de bus. Voor haar stopte een auto. Het raampje werd open gedraaid en de hoofd van Redouan verscheen er. Manel stond en liep van hem vandaan. Ze zou niet met hem gaan praten, ondertussen reed Redouan zachtjes met haar mee terwijl hij lachend naar haar keek. Manel keek de ander kant op. "Manel sgatje, hou je nog van me?"vroeg hij lachend. Manel stak haar middelvinger op. Hij lachtte hardop. "Niet zo verlegen Manel. Ik weet wel dat je me wil . Geef nou maar toe."zei hij weer. Ze stopte en keek hem aan. Hij stopte ook en ging met zijn arm er uit hangen. "Redouan, heb je niets te doen ofzo? "hij knikte. "Ewa ga dan naar je vriendinnetjes. Je hebt er toch wel zat."ik zag dat ik hem had geraakt, maar het boeide me niet. Ik wilde dat hij me met rust hield, en ze wist dat hij het niet uit zich zelf zou doen , dus moest ze maar hard gaan doen. Zijn grijns verdween van zijn gezicht. "Manel, moet ik anders ook eens bij Sabir op bezoek gaan en hem vertellen wat je allemaal wel niet van plan bent met Soufian?"zei hij grijnzend. Manel keek hem geschrokken aan en het bloed verdween uit haar gezicht. "Wat zei je?'stotterde ze zowat. "Ja je hebt me goed gehoord lieffiej." Hij knipoogde en reed toen weg van haar en liet haar geschrokken en verstrakt achter. Manel keek hem na en haar hersenen maakte zowat overuren. Ze wist niets uit te brengen, en ze kwam een tijde later achter dat ze veel te ver weg was van de bushalte. Ze liep diep in gedachte verzonken naar de bushalte en ging er zitten en keek toen wazig voor haar uit. Soufian, had het hem verteld. Dat wist ze gewoon zeker. Ze waren zowat beste vrienden. Ze vertelde alles aan elkaar. Manel kon wel door de grond zakken. Wat moest ze nu? Als Redouan het toch aan Sabir zou vertellen? Dan was ze hem verloren en haar familie zou er snel achter komen. Wat moest ze dan doen? ... _

----------


## miss_meryem

_Ze had het allemaal van te voren gepland, dat ze tegen haar ouders zou zeggen dat ze naar Selma zou gaan, maar ze zou dan naar Sabir gaan. Haar ouders hadden er in toegestemt, maar Manel had er meteen spijt van. Ze had geen zin meer in. Om Sabir onder ogen te komen. Net te doen alsof er niets aan de hand was, terwijl haar heel leven overhoop lag. Ze ruimde ijverig haar kamer op, diep in gedachte verzonken. Ze zou hem gewoon afbellen! Dat zou ze doen! Het was makkelijk zat. Een telefoontje en ze was er vanaf. Maar toch moest ze op haar lip bijten. Sabir zou raar gaan denken, ze had al een keer afgebeld, net gedaan alsof ze zich niet lekker voelde. Als ze dat weer zou doen, dan zou hij argwaan krijgen. Ze besloot om toch te gaan. Ze kleedde zich om en liep toen naar haar ouders om afscheid te nemen. Haar vader wilde haar brengen, maar Manel sloeg dat vriendelijk af. "Bebba, hoeft niet. Ik ga liever met de bus. Het is nog licht.'Haar vader knikte en Manel ging naar buiten om snel haar bus te halen die ze nodig had. Een tijdje later kwam ze bij de bushalte aan die ze nodig had. Ze stapte snel uit en liep snel door naar zijn huis. Onderweg kon ze het niet laten om weer langs zijn huis te lopen. Ze stond voor zijn huis stil en keek naar binnen. Ze zag hem staan en weer was hij niet alleen . Hij was weer met het meisje met lange zwarte haren. Ze kuste elkaar inning in het midden van de woonkamer. Het meisje stond met haar rug naar haar toe. Terwijl hij haar kuste keek ze opeens oog in oog met die van Redouan. Redouan leek eerst even te schrikken, maar daarna grijnsde hij, terwijl hij haar omhelsde. Manel keek even weg, maar keek weer terug. Terwijl hij haar diep in de goen aankeek , kuste hij haar innig. Manel keek hem vies en vernietigend aan en liep snel door. Ze balde haar vuisten en het liefst was ze nu zijn huis binnengevallen, maar ze wist dat het geen nut had. Ze liep snel , zowat rennend naar zijn huis toe en belde aan. Weer hoorde ze de zoemer en liep toen naar boven. Bij zijn verdieping aangekomen liep de gangetje in. Ze stond nu voor zijn deur en keek paar minuten naar zijn deur. Voordat ze wilde aan bellen, deed hij al open. Hij lachte blij en kuste haar op de wang. "Kom binnen,"terwijl hij opzij ging liep ze langs hem in de gangetje in en trok haar schoenen uit. Meteen viel op dat er een paar schoenen bij zat, vrouwelijk. Ze keek peinzend naar die schoenen, Sabir had dat waarschijnlijk in de gaten en zei snel. "Sarah is er."Manel knikte, maar ze liet zien dat ze geen zin had in haar. Ze trok stilletjes haar jas uit en gaf het hem aan. Hij trok haar naar zich toe en knuffelde haar. Manel sloot haar ogen. "Manel, ik heb je gemist."Manel wilde het terug zeggen, maar ze voelde zich opeens zo moe. Moe van alles. Uiteindelijk zei ze toch om hem tevreden te houden. "Ik heb je ook gemist."Hij zuchtte tevreden. "Mooi."hij liet haar los en hing haar jas op , terwijl Manel de woonkamer in liep. Ze zat daar met haar benen over elkaar heen. Ze had haar haren loshangen. Haar gezicht was mooi opgemaakt, na mijn idee te dik. Maar het stond haar goed. Ze had een spijkerrokje aan, wat voor mij te kort leek. Ze had verder een zwarte truitje aan met zwarte panty's. Ze zag er te opgetut uit, wat me zwaar irriteerde en ik voelde me zelf meteen lelijk tegenover haar. Ik zag er te bleek uit en me wang was nog een beetje rood van de klap van Redouan. Ik had wel leuke kleren aan, maar me haren hingen los in een frutknotje. Ik glimlachte nep naar haar en gaf haar een hand. Ze nam niet eens de moeite om op te staan, maar bleef zitten. Manel plofte op de bank naast haar en keek haar aan. Ze zag dat ze haar bekeek en Manel keek meteen op naar Sabir die binnenkwam met koffie. Hij legde het op tafel neer en liep toen weer met een grijns van hun weg. Manel keek hem niet eens aan , maar ze zag net dat Sarah verleidelijk naaar hem keek. Ze gedroeg zich alsof ze met hem getrouwd was , alsof dit haar huis was. De manier van doen, stond me niet aan en dat liet ik ook merken ook. Ze leek daar van te genieten en dat het juist meer en erger. Bij mij kwamen er vragen naar boven. Waarom was ze er ? Waarom alleen? Waarom deed ze zo tegen Sabir en leek Sabir daar geen moeite mee te hebben en deed hij juist mee? Manel slurpte van haar koffie, terwijl het doodstil tussen hun was. Sabir kwam binnen met koekjes en wat nootjes en legde het op tafel, terwijl hij tot Manel's schrik naast Sarah ging zitten. Sarah keek grijnzend naar hem op terwijl ze met haar hand op zijn knie sloeg en fijntjes in kneep. Manel slikte en balde even haar vuisten. Van binnen hoopte ze dat Sabir haar handen van zijn knie afsloeg, maar dat deed hij juist niet. Hij liet ze waar ze zaten en lachtte naar haar. Manel keek jaloers toe en ze hoopte dat ze op dit moment een heks was geweest en dat ze nu onzichtbaar kon zijn. Ze legde expres haar mok hard op het tafel neer en keek hun lachend aan. Haar ogen vertelde wat anders en dat merkte Sabir en hij sloeg zachtjes de handen van Sarah van zijn knie. Manel rolde met haar ogen en zuchte. Ze had even moeten laten horen dat ze er was en dan deed hij pas wat hij normaal hoorde te doen. Ookal was hij niet van haar, maar als ze zo nodig aan elkaar wilde zitten, moesten ze dat maar doen waar ik niet bij was. Manel's humeur werd er maar niet beter op en ze begon er mokkend bij te zitten. Sabir en Sarah kletste over koetjes en kalfjes en betrokken Manel er zelden bij. Manel knabbelde wat van de nootjes , toen Sarah over Soufian begon. Ze keek expres Manel aan en Manel keek meteen een ander kant op. "Het gaat nu heel goed tussen hun. Echte tortelduifjes."zei ze glimlachend. Met nadruk op tortelduifjes, waarna ze naar Manel keek. Manel pakte wat nootjes en deed netalsof ze niets had gehoord, maar haar hart bonsde ondertussen hevig. "Mooi, zou niet goed zijn als dat niet zo was geweest."zei Sabir droog. Ze raakte in gesprek over een meisje die tussen een huwelijk was gekomen van echtpaar. Ik merkte dat ze beiden er zwaar tegen waren en Manel voelde zich steeds meer aangesproken. Sarah praatte , maar ze keek Manel doordringend aan. Manel slikte een paar keer en moest zich in houden om haar niet aan te vallen. "Die meiden zijn gek in hun hoofd. Het is zoiezo haram om tussen een echtpaar te zitten. Ik snap de wijven niet."Maakte Sabir af. Manel kon hier niet meer tegen. "Ewa, mischien is er wel meer gaande als zown meisje zoiets doet."ze wilde het zachtjes zeggen, maar ze zei het juist fel, alsof ze voor de meiden opkwam. Sabir keek haar verbaasd aan en Sarah leek hier van te genieten. Alsof ze van een wedstrijd had gewonnen. Manel werd rood en nam snel een slok. "Ja, maar dat is een ander verhaal . We hadden over meisjes die tussen echtpaar zitten, omdat ze daar opkicken."Manel glimlachte. "Surry, ik was er even niet bij geloof ik."terwijl ze opstond. "Ik ben zo terug."terwijl ze opstond, vluchtte ze naar de wc en deed de deur op slot. Ze hadden het nu vast over haar, dacht ze verbitterd. Ik voelde me klote en had meteen spijt dat ik was gekomen. Het leek alsof ze er niet bij paste. Het derde wiel van een fiets. Sabir deed ook niet veel, om haar er bij te trekken. Hoe langer ze hier zat, hoe ze steeds onwelcome begon te voelen. Ze draaide het klein kraantje open en maakte van haar hnden een kommetje. Ze nam een paar slokken van en toen deed ze de kraan dicht. Ze spoelde door, zodat het leek alsof ze naar de wc was gegaan. Ze liep de wc uit en liep toen naar de woonkamer. Ze zaten weer druk in gesprek en leken haar niet op te merken. Hij had zelfs zijn armen om haar heen geslagen. Manel kookte van woede en dat liet ze ook merken. Ze keek ze dom aan en ging toen zitten. Sarah keek haar aan, maar ging gewoon door met haar praatje. Sabir haalde snel zijn arm van haar schouder af en ging recht zitten. Sarah wist dat ze hier nu klaar was en ze stond op. "Ik ga , me ouders vragen zich zeker af waar ik blijf."Ze lachte breeduit naar Manel. "Jou zie ik vast nog wel een keertje he! Groetjes aan je zus!"Manel keek haar zuur aan. "Ewa, doe het lekker zelf. Als je hier toch zo vaak bent, kan je ook meteen naar haar toe gaan."ze glimlachte en meteen verdween het van haar gezicht. Sarah keek haar zuur aan en draaide zich om naar Sabir, alsof ze me niet had gehoord. "Jou zie ik snel he."ze kuste hem op zijn wang, te lang meende ik te zien. Ze maakte zich van hem los en liep heupwiegend de kamer uit. Sabir liep haar achterna en liet haar verblufd achter. Manel ging boos zitten en keek boos voor zich uit. Hoofdpijn kwam naar boven. Tijdje later kwam Sabir binnen. Hij ging naast haar zitten en sloeg een arm om haar schouders. Manel ging staan en gooide zijn arm van haar schouders af. Hij keek haar geschrokken aan. "Ja wat denk je nou? Sarah is weg dan ga ik maar naar Manel?"zei ze boos. Ze kookte van woede. Hij had haar de hele avond verpest, hij had geen aandacht voor haar gehad en nu wilde hij zehma goed maken. "Wat is er man?'vroeg hij boos en zuchtte en keek een ander kant op. "Wat is er? Vraag je me nog wat er is?"vroeg ze boos. "Je laat me verdomme de hele avond alleen. Ik was voor jou gekomen weet je nog?! "Sabir zuchtte en ging van haar vandaan zitten. "Sabir, waarom doe je zo?"zei ze. Hij keek haar opeens aan en zei toen. "Wat is er met jou? Heb je je zelf gezien? Je bent bleek, slaap te kort. Ik zie het allemaal wel hoor.'Manel schrok van zijn antwoord en slikte. "Ja nou. Daar had ik het nou niet over. Ik wel! "zei hij meteen terug. Manel keek hem verbaasd aan. "Ja, je doet de laatste tijd zo raar . Als ik je vraag of je wil komen, ben je ziek."Manel rolde met haar ogen. "Sabir dat was maar 1 keer.'Hij keek een ander kant op en er heerste een stilte. Manel zuchtte. Ze stond nu in het midden van de woonkamer met haar handen in haar zij. Ze ademde diep in en uit van woede. Ze voelde zich opeens vreemd hier. Ze keek hem afwachtend aan of hij iets zou zeggen, maar er kwam niets uit zijn mond. "Oke, laat maar oke. Bekijk het maar."ze liep boos de gang op en pakte haar jas van de kapstok en trok ruw haar schoenen aan. Hij achtervolgde haar en toen ze op stond, trok hij haar naar zich toe. Manel maakte zich van hem los. Hij liet haar boos los. "Wat wil je nou van me?"vroeg hij boos. Manel keek hem geschrokken aan. "Heb ik ooit gezegt of gevraagd of ik iets van je wilde?" hij wist dat hij beetje ver was gegaan. Bij Manel kwamen de tranen zowat naar boven. Ze deed haar jas dicht, maar haar handen trilde hevig. Ze liet het maar zo hangen en liep toen met grote passen naar de deur. Sabir ging voor de deur staan en Manel keek hem boos aan. "Ga opzij Sabir."Hij schudde zijn hoofd. " Ik laat je zo niet gaan."zei hij rustig. Manel zuchtte. "Aub ga opzij, ik ben moe en heb hier geen zin in."Sabir schudde weer zijn hoofd. "Eerst ga je me uitlegge waar je mee zit."Manel draaide zich om en ging met haar rug tegen de muur staan en keek hem toen schuin aan. "Doe ik niet, als je het eerst zelf in ziet waar ik het over heb."zei ze rustig. Hij keek haar niet begrijpend aan. "Zie je nou wel. Je ziet het zelf niet eens, je begrijpt er niets van."ze liep op hem af en liet echt zien dat ze weg wilde. HIj ging opzij en liet haar er langs. Ze deed boos de deur open en liep de gang in. Terleurgesteld .... 

De volgende dag werd ze wakker met een rare gevoel. Alles liep anders, dan ze wilde. Ze stond als een zombie op en liep toen sloffend naar de douche. Het was zeven uur en het was haar eerste werkdag. In de douche bekeek ze der zelf en schrok. Ze had donkere kringen om haar ogen. Ze was bleek en de mooie schoonheid, was bijna niets van over. Haar wang was nog steeds een beetje opgezwollen, maar bijna niets meer van te zien. Manel zuchte en waste haar gezicht af. Ze liep naar haar kamer en trok wat eenvoudigs aan. Ze liep toen naar beneden naar de keuken en pakte wat koekjes en drinken en at en dronk het op. Ze trok haar jas aan en liep toen haar huis uit. Gelukkig was de bakker een korte loopafstand. Toen ze bij de bakker kwam kwam het mollige mannetje te voorschijn. "Goed zo, je bent er op tijd!"Manel glimlachte en trok haar jas uit. Ze liep achter de toonbank en de man heette Frits v. Verhagen, maar zij mocht hem Frits noemen. Hij liet haar zien wat ze allemaal kon doen. Manel knikte braaf en ze kreeg een hoedje en t-shirt, van de Bakker. Zodat iedereen kon zien dat ze bij de Bakker werkte. Manel deed het aan en op en Frits keek lachend toe. "Mooi, het staat je mooi !"Manel lachtte en knipoogde. De hele dag was het een rustige dag. Paar klanten die wat kwamen halen. 
In de avond, kreeg ik de reservesleutel van Frits. "Ik weet niet hoe het komt, maar ik vertrouw je. Je kunt altijd hier komen, als je iets nodig hebt van de zaak ofzo."Manel glimlachtte naar hem en bedankte hem. "Je hoeft me niet te bedanken. Je werkt hier !"ze lachte. We liepen samen pratend naar buiten en hij ging een kant op en ik liep een kant op. Het was al aardig donker geworden. Haar eerste werkdag was goed verlopen...!_

----------


## miss_meryem

_Het weekend ging al snel voorbij en nog steeds had ik niets van Soufian gehoord. Mijn geduld begon een beetje op te raken. Het vertrouwen die ik van te voren had gehad, was nu helemaal verdwenen. Ik durfde niet eens meer te dromen dat ik en Soufian ooit zouden gaan trouwen. De dagen op school 
liepen moeizaam voorbij. Saida sprak ik bijna niet meer, omdat ze te druk bezig was met Redouan. Of ze moest weer even weg om hem op bellen, omdat hij haar zo erg miste. Of ze pakte snel bij tussenuurtjes de bus om naar hem toe te gaan. Ik zelf irriteerde me eraan, omdate ik wist wat voor persoon Redouan 
wel niet was geworden. Hij liet haar ook niet met rust. Laat in de nacht belde hij haar op en lachtte dan luidkeels door de telefoon. Vaak was hij dan ook stil en hijgde heel erg. Manel kon dan de rest van de nacht niet meer slapen. Door het slaapgebrek, liet ze haar school ook in de steek. Omdat ze of te moe was,
of te gestrest was om daar aan te denken. Desondanks de slaaptekort zag ze er nog redelijk uit. Ik zat voor me uit te staren en nog steeds pikte ik de woorden van Dhr Laren niet op. Manel knaagde aan het topje van haar pen. "Ja mevrouw Manel, wil je dan alles in het kort samenvatten, wat ik net had uitgelegd?"vroeg hij streng, terwijl hij met zijn brilletje streng naar haar opkeek. Manel schrok op en legde haar pen op haar tafel en keek niet begrijpend naar hem op. Ze voelde dat ze rood begon te worden en het zweet brak haar uit. Ze hield er niet van om in de belangstellingte staan en ze wist dat Dhr Laren haar expres deze vraag stelde, omdat ze telkens juist bij zijn les niet oplette. "uhhh. "stotterde ze. Hij trok een wenkbrauw omhoog en keek haar doordringend aan. Hij ging achter zijn bureau zitten en sloeg zijn armen overelkaar heen en kuchtte. Manel keek snel door het lokaal heen, om hulp , maar iedereen keek haar grijnzend aan. Fouad keek haar bezorgd aan en Manel keek meteen naar het bord, of ze daar wat informatie kon vinden. Niets, alles was uitgeveegd. "Oke dat was duidelijk. Manel , wil je dan even je dagdromen met ons delen? Je was zo diep in gedachte, dat het net leek alsof je heeel ver weg was!"Manel werd nog roder en iedereen lachte. "Wie is de gelukkige?"kon hij het niet laten om de vraag te stellen. Manel slikte en op haar gezicht verscheen een gemaakte lach. "Niemand, Dhr Laren."
zei ze zachtjes. Hij ging opstaan en keek haar toen doordringend aan. "Goed, wil je dan voortaan bij de les blijven?"Manel knikte, hij knikte en stelde de vraag aan Fouad en Fouad vatte het netjes samen wat Dhr Laren had gezegt. Hij keek haar aan en knipoogde. Manel glimlachte verlegen en keek toen voor zich uit. Ze was blij dat Dhr Laren haar gedachte niet kon lezen, ookal had ze vaak in de gaten dat hij het wel kon doen, met zijn heldere blauwe ogen dat veel weg had van laserogen. Manel schreef de woorden over die Fouad net had gezegt. De bel ging kort daarna. Manel zuchtte opgelucht. Ze was eindelijk uit.Ze raapte snel haar boeken bijelkaar en liep snel naar de deur om het klaslokaal te verlaten. "Manel wacht!"hoorde ze haar naam achter haar roepen. Manel stopte en liet haar klasgenoten voorbij gaan. Fouad kwam naast haar staan en lachtte naar haar op. 
"Manel, je zou me nog opbellen voor die werkstuk! Ik wacht al een paar weken op je telefoontje, maar ik heb niets meer van je gehoord!"Manel werd rood en glimlachtte verontschuldigend. "Uhh sorry, had ik helemaal niet aangedacht!"Hij knikte. "Ewa, geef me je nummer.Dan bel ik je zelf wel op!"Manel keek hem een tijdje aan en twijfelde even. Hij trok zijn wenkbrauw omhoog. "Ik ga je niet stalken ofzo,ik wil alleen maar die werkstuk met je maken verder niets!"Manel knikte en bloosde. "Surry, ik weet niet eens waarom ik zo moeilijk doe"!
Fluisterde ze. Hij knikte en grijnsde. "Maakt tog niet uit dame," Manel pakte snel een pen en zocht naar haar schrift, die ze niet kon vinden. Hij stak zijn hand naar haar toe. "Schrijf maar op me handpalm,"Manel lachtte. "Maar dan gaatie weg!"Zei ze. Hij schudde zijn hoofd en zijn ogen twinkelde. "Met zo'n bijzondere nummer op mijn handpalm was ik hem nooit meer weg!"Manel lachtte verlegen en begon met trillende handen haar nummer op te schrijven. Toen ze klaar was keek ze naar hem op. HIj grijnsde. "Thnx, je hoort snel van me!"en liep toen van haar weg, terwijl hij zich kort daarna omdraaide en zwaaide. Manel zwaaide terug en van binnen begon er warmte te bloeien. Waar het vandaan kwam wist ze niet, maar ze liep snel door. Ze moest zich niet zo aanstellen, Fouad was gewoon een klasgenoot. Een mooi jongen verder niets...

Toen ze buiten was zag ze hem op haar af lopen. Sabir grijnsde en kuste haar voorzichtig op haar wang. "Ik heb je gemist."fluisterde hij haar in haar oor. 
Manel was de ruzie van de vorige keer niet vergeten en zei niets. Hij trok even zijn wenkbrauw omhoog, omdat ze niets zei. We liepen samen de plein af.
Sabir vroeg hoe het met me ging en wat ik allemaal had gedaan. Ik antwoordde kort op zijn vragen. Van binnen was ik nog steeds boos op hem.
Hij wilde mij zien wanneer het hem goed uit kwam, er hoefde maar ene Sarah in de buurt te komen en meteen was ik niets meer voor hem. 
HIj liep naar zijn auto, maar ik bleef staan. Hij draaide zich om en in zijn blik kon ik de vragen lezen die in zijn hoofd spookte. Hij had niet eens door waarom
ik boos was. Manel zuchtte en liep het stoep op, naar de bushalte. Sabir volgde haar en liep stilletjes naast haar naar de bushalte. Manel's hart bonsde hevig.
Zijn uiterlijk en zijn mooie woordjes lieten haar hart nog steeds op hol slaan. Ze wist niet waar ze het lef vandaan had gehaald, om hem niet naar zijn
auto te volgen, maar juist gewoon naar de bushalte te lopen. "Wat is er Manel?"vroeg hij zachtjes. Manel durfde hem niet aan te kijken. "Niets er is niets."zei ze kortaf. Hij zuchtte. "Manel stop,'Manel deed wat hij haar vroeg en keek naar hem op. "Ja?"vroeg ze . Hij keek haar diep in de ogen aan, Manel had hem van binnen al vergeven, maar dat wilde ze niet zomaar laten zien. HIj moest lijden en inzien dat hij fout zat. "Sorry van de vorige keer. Ik zal het nooit meer doen!"hij pruilde zijn lippen en keek haar poeslief aan. Manel schaterde het uit. Het was geen gezicht, hij leek nu echt op een poesje dat om melk smeekte. 
Ze keek verlegen naar de grond en hij stapte dichter naar haar toe. Hij tilde haar kin op. Manel keek in zijn ogen. Zijn ogen, zijn mooie donkere ogen. "Manel, het spijt me echt."Manel knikte. "Geloof je me?"vroeg hij nog een keer. Manel bekeek zijn gezicht , zijn mond, zijn ogen. "Ja ik geloof je."hij leek tevreden en 
boog zich naar haar toe en kuste haar op haar lippen. Manel deinsde naar geschrokken naar achteren. "Ben je gek?! Daluk ziet iemand ons!"Hij lachtte. 
"Ewa laat ze zien! Ze mogen best weten dat dit echte liefde is!"Manel lachte en porde speels in zijn zij. "Kom kom, voordat ik je daluk gratis stoten verkoop."Hij lachte en ze liep hem achterna naar zijn auto...
In de auto, kletste we over koetjes en kalfjes. Hij vertelde me wat hij allemaal niet had beleefd op zijn werk. Wat voor werk, was ze vergeten, maar dat durfde
ze niet weer te vragen. Daar schaamde ze zich te veel voor. Hij had het woord en Manel luisterde aandachtig naar zijn mooi stem. Zijn woorden, soms zijn gelach door heen. Het maakte haar weer vrolijk en liet haar alle zorgen vergeten. Ze had niet in de gaten dat ze in gedachte verzonken naar buiten keek en dat Sabir was gestopt met praten. "Manel?"vroeg hij zachtjes. Manel keek geschrokken naar hem op. "Ja?"zei ze snel. "Heb je wel gehoord wat ik je had verteld?"vroeg hij zachtjes. Hij keek haar niet aan, maar had zijn ogen op de weg gericht. "Ja uuh, ik had je gehoord!"stotterde ze. Hij zuchtte en ze wist dat hij van alles in zijn gedachte aan het spoken was. Manel zuchtte. Ze wilde dat ze blij naast hem kon zitten, geen zorgen, hij als enige liefde voor haar en zij enige liefde voor haar. Soms leek het zo te zijn, maar soms werd het ruw verstoord door mensen om haar heen. Soufian, Sarah... Ze voelde zich opeens moe, ze wilde zo snel mogelijk naar huis en ze was blij dat ze haar straat al snel in zicht zag komen. HIj remde af en parkeerde. Hij keek schuin naar haar toe. "Manel wat is er met je? Ben je nog steeds boos op me?"vroeg hij direct. Manel schudde haar hoofd. "Nee ik ben gewoon moe Sabir, meer niet."ze zuchtte. Ze had weer geen zin in zijn vragen. Hij zuchtte. "Oke, stap dan maar uit."Manel trok haar wenkbrauw omhoog. Ze stapte opgelaten uit. Voordat ze was uitgestapt en de deur had dichtgeslagen reed hij al van haar weg. Manel keek geschrokken en verbluft hem na. Hij was boos. Dat was duidelijk te zien. Manel zuchtte. Het boeide haar op dit moment niet, het enige wat haar boeide was haar bed nu. Ze liep snel de straat uit, naar haar straat toe. Voor haar deur, zag ze de auto van haar ouders niet staan. Ze waren zeker weg. Manel opende haar deur. Ze struikelde bijna over iets. Ze keek naar de grond en voor haar neus zag ze een bruin pakje liggen. Manel raapte het op en schudde het een paar keer. Het was licht, maar er leek iets zwaars in te liggen. Manel deed snel haar deur achter haar dicht en liep naar de keuken. Ze pakte een schaar uit het laatje naast haar en knipte het touw door. Ze scheurde het papier open en zag nu een doos voor zich. Manel slikte een paar keer. Ze deed heel voorzichtig de kleppen open en al het bloed verdween uit haar gezicht. Ze voelde zich meteen misselijk worden. In het doos lag een vogel, dat ruw vermoord was. Zijn kop lag er naast. Het doos was helemaal besmeurd met bloed. Op het vogeltje lag er een blaadje, dat waarschijnlijk met het bloed van de vogel was geschreven. " Redouan & Manel for ever " stond er geschreven. De stank van het vogeltje , maakte uit dat het vogel al een paar dagen dood was en nu waarschijnlijk aan het binden was. Manel liep met haar hand op haar mond naar de wc en gaf over. Ze gaf over totdat ze het bijna leek alsof ze in zou storten. Ze hield zich in en liep naar de keuken. Pakte trillend het pakje en liep er mee naar haar achtertuin. Gooide het met een knal in de zwarte bak en liep weer naar binnen. Ze draaide de koude kraan open en ging met haar hoofd er onder hangen. Ze had er waarschijnlijk een paar minuten onder gehangen, want ze voelde dat ze verkoeld raakte. Ze deed de kraan dicht en pakte een theedoek uit een laatje en droogde haar hoofd er mee af. Ze was nog steeds misselijk en de geur van het dode vogeltje leek haar nog steeds in haar neus te volgen. Ze liep naar de woonkamer en plofte met een zucht op de bank. Ze was nog steeds bleek en ze voelde dat haar hele lichaam trilde. Ze rolde zichzelf in een molletje en begon te huilen. Eerst zachtjes , maar daarna steeds harder en harder.. Totdat het zowat leek dat ze bijna geen tranen meer had. Ze viel uitgeput van alles in een diepe slaap..._

----------


## miss_meryem

pfff ik heb alles gekopieerd meiden..
Ik hoop dat het tot nu toe wel genoeg is..
want i kmoet nog vervolgen schrijven! Dan krijgen jullie die ook zker!
 :knipoog:  oke? beslamaaa boessaaa meryem

----------


## Batata24

OOOHHHH geweldig verhaal.... ! En dit wou je ons helemaal ontzeggen  :frons:  gemeen hoor  :Smilie:  


Maar ga je please gauw verder, zodr je een vervolgje hebt, dan wil ik die zeker graag lezen.... 

dank je wel he  :Smilie:  
het is natuurlijk weer extra moeite om heir ook in te loggen en alles te copieren.. maar je moet weten dat ik ( en zeker ook andere lezers ) het zeer waarderen....

THANKSSSSIIIEEEEEEE

----------


## rooierozen

ik volg je vehaal overal!!

je bent een top schrijfster

----------


## Batata24

hallo, denk je nog aan ons.. ga je gauw verder  :Smilie:  
please please please please

----------


## miss_meryem

_Tuurlijk denk ik nog aan jou..
Ik zet er morgen weer een vervolg op insha allah!
B0essa MeryeM!_

----------


## souhi

ik wil meer !!!!

----------


## Elhbiba

meid ga zo snel mogelijk verder 

 :blauwe kus:

----------


## Batata24

Hallo allemaal, is iedereen druk bezig met de schaapies...
AID MOUBAREK ALLEMAAL

Plaats je nog wel een vervolgje voor ons  :Smilie:

----------


## rooierozen

ik wacht echt al zo lang op een vervolg !!! please ga verder

----------


## m0cr0layD

_up ,,_

----------


## miss_meryem

_Volgende ochtend werd ik met bonkende hoofdpijn wakker. Ik opende voorzichtig me ogen en keek in het rond. Ik moest even tot me door laten dringen waar ik nu lag. Ik lag opgerold in me dekens in me bed. Ik herrinerde me vaag dat me moeder aan haar arm naar boven had getrokken. Manel had niets anders gewild dan meteen slapen. Verderrest herrinerde ze de stank. De stank van het dode vogeltje. De herrineren die naar boven kwamen van gister avond maakte haar weer misselijk. Manel probeerde aan niets te denken, want dat maakte haar hoofdpijn alleen maar erger. "Jemma!"kreunde ze. Ze hield haar adem in. Geen geluid. "Jemma!"schreeuwde ze weer. Opeens hoorde ze iemand zachtjes de trap komen. De voetstappen die ze herkende. Haar moeder liep altijd rustig de trap op. Ze opende de deur en keek naar me. Ze glimlachtte kwam op me af en wilde meteen de gordijnen open doen. "Nee,"kreunde ze. "Ik heb hoofdpijn, zie je dat niet."haar moeder keek haar bezorgd aan."Hoelaat is het?"vroeg ze. Haar moeder keek schuin naar haar wekker. "Half 1."Manel schoot overeind. "Shit, ik moest naar school!"Haar moeder schudde haar hoofd. "Ik heb gebeld."Manel zuchtte en ging weer liggen. "Ik ben zo terug."Manel knikte en draaide zich met haar rug naar der toe. Haar moeder kwam evenlater met een glas water en paracetamol binnen. "Drink op,"Manel deed wat haar moeder haar opdroeg. "Ga rusten en dan word je beter."Manel knikte en sloot haar ogen. Ze viel al snel weer in slaap. 

Laat in de middag werd Manel wakker. Ze opende haar ogen. De gordijnen waren open en ze lag zowat naakt in haar bed. Bibberend trok ze haar dekens omhoog. In huis was het lekker stil. De vogeltjes floten en het zonnetje scheen lekker door haar ramen naar binnen. Manel keek schuin op haar klokje. Het was half drie. Manel wreef door haar ogen en zuchtte tevreden. Haar hoofdpijn was over en de stank die haar de hele nacht had achtervolgd was weg. Manel ging overeind zitten en stond op om zich om te kleden. Ze maakte haar bed op en liep naar de douche. Bij de douche aangekomen had ze geen zin om te douchen, maar waste ze snel met koud water haar gezicht. Toen liep ze met een tevreden gevoel naar beneden. De voorgeval van gisteren was ze al een beetje vergeten. Beneden aangekomen lag haar moeder op de bank. Ze keek naar de tv. Er was weer een of ander kookprogamma bezig. Ze keek op toen ik binnen kwam. Ze ging overeind zitten en glimlachtte. "Goed geslapen?" Manel knikte en ging naast haar zitten. Na wat koetjes en kalfjes te hebben gepraat, liep ik naar de keuken om voor mezelf wat eten te maken. De herinneringen van gisteren kwamen weer omhoog. Manel schudde automatisch haar hoofd. Ze wilde haar dag niet verpesten , vooral niet voor Redouan. Ze smeerde snel wat boterhammen en schonk wat drinken in en liep naar boven. Boven aangekomen zette ze de tv aan en ging languit op haar bed liggen. Ze zapte wat door en de kookprogamma die haar moeder aan het kijken was schoot ook voorbij. Tijdens het eten ging haar gsm over. Een nummer die ze niet kende verscheen op het beeld. Met haar volle mond nam ze op. "Hallo?"Aan de ander kant was het even stil. "Manel ben jij dat?"vroeg een bekend stem. Manel verslikte zich zo wat en nam snel een slok van haar drinken om alles weg te spoelen. "Ja ik ben het Fouad,"zei ze nadat ze alles had doorgeslikt. Fouad lachtte."Ik dacht even dat ik een monster aan de lijn had."Manel schaterde. "Monster yek!"Hij lachtte."Ik belde je eigenlijk niet voor niets, volgensmij weet je al waar ik het over wil hebben?"Manel knikte automatisch. "Ja over school?"zei ze vragend. Hij lachte."Goed zo mevrouw, blijf bij de les!"Manel lachte verlegen. "Ewa ik had je vandaag gemist op school,"Manel kreeg even een flasback van gister. "Ja uuh, ik voelde me vanochtend niet lekker. Aaaah, wat had je ?"vroeg hij medelevend. "Hoofdpijn. Uhuh.. het is toch nu wel over, hoop ik? Jeps, alhamdoellilah."zei ze erachteraan. "Oke, maar kan je vandaag met me afspreken. Kunnen we alvast bespreken en plannen maken waarover we het werkstuk kunnen maken."Manel stemde in toe en ze zouden vanavond afspreken bij een bekende caftje in de stad, waar ze ook met Redouan een keer had gedronken. Hij wilde me eerst ophalen, maar dat sloeg ik vriendelijk af. Het zou anders te veel weg hebben van een date. Ik zou om half zeven in het cafeetje zijn. We zeiden gedag en hingen op. Manel verheugde zich lichtjes op de afspraak vanavond. Had ze weer een beetje zon in haar leven en hoefde ze niet aan de ellende die in haar hoofd zat te denken....

De hele dag door had ze met haar moeder in de tuin gezetten. Lekker thee gedronken met wat lekkers erbij. Gekletst over vroeger wat ze allemaal als jonge vrouw had meegemaakt. Evenlater kwam haar vader van de moskee ook binnen, en voegde zich bij ons toe. Hij begon samen met me moeder de herrineringen naar boven te halen. Manel luisterde aandachtig mee en lachtte vaak tussendoor mee. De zon ging al bijna onder en me vader stond op om naar de moskee te gaan . Het begon wat frisjes te worden dus besloten me moeder en ik binnen te gaan zitten. Terwijl ze met het eten begon, ging ik in de woonkamer zitten tv kijken. Me gsm ging in me broekzak over en ik nam op. "Heey met Soufian,"klonk de vrolijke stem door de telefoon. Zijn stem raakte me meteen in me hart en op me wang verscheen een rood blosje. "Heey Heey alles goed?"vroeg ik maar, want ik wist even niets te zeggen. "Goed alhamdoellilah met jou?"vroeg hij. "Ook wel goed he. Niets te klagen. Goed zo."zei hij . Even was het stil toen hij begon. "Ik wil je zien Manel, zullen we vanavond afspreken?"Manel slikte. Shit moest haar nou net gebeuren. "Ik uuhh,"ze was nu even in gevecht met haar hart en verstand. "Ik heb al een afspraak,"zei ze uiteindelijk en zachtjes. Hij leek geschrokken want hij was even stil. "Met wie?"vroeg hij voorzichtig. "Met een klasgenoot van me, ik moet iets bespreken met hem over school,"Hij zuchtte. "En dat moet je s'avonds bespreken?"vroeg hij. Manel schrok even van zijn toontje. "Ja, ik was ziek vanochtend, dus kon niet anders."hij zuchtte. "Oke, laat maar hangen dan, ik zie je wel een ander keer."Manel zuchte, zijn manier van praten liet zien dat hij boos was. "Ben je boos?"vroeg ze nog poeslief. Hij was even stil en zei toen zachtjes maar duidelijk genoeg. "Nee, zou ik nooit op je kunnen worden."Manel glimlachtte, ze wist dat hij boos was, maar dat boeide haar niet. "Oke, we zien mekaar wel van het weekend ofzo?"Hij was even stil. "Nee , ik ga dan met Moena naar me schoonfamilie."de laatste zin raakte me diep in me hart en het leek even te breken. Het was nu stil en Manel slikte moeizaam. "Oke, veel plezier."zei ze zachtjes. Vanzelfsprekend sloeg ze haar ogen dicht en kreunde. Ze kreunde zo hard, dat hij het wel moest hebben gehoord. Hij zuchtte ook en Manel sloeg haar voor der hoofd. "Surry Manel, het komt goed. Dat beloof ik je."Manel glimlachtte. "Jawel, ik vind het alleen telkens een schok om te horen, maar verder rest niet. Ik snap het lieverd."Zei hij erachter aan. "Ewa ik ga maar ophangen, ik rij nu net van me werk naar huis,"Naar huis, zijn huis en die van Moenna spookte het door haar hoofd. Manel's bui was even gedaald. Het deed haar telkens pijn als hij het over Moena had en alles wat daar om heen hing. "Oke is goed, ik ga ook ophangen, want me moeder roept me voor het eten."Loog ze. Van binnen had ze geen zin meer om met hem te praten, het deed haar verdriet en maakte haar boos. Om het feit dat hij niet bij haar was maar bij Moena. We zeiden gedag en we hingen op. Manel keek starend naar het beeld, met haar gedachte ver weg ..._

----------


## miss_meryem

_Na het eten, bereidde ik me voor het avondje met Fouad. Ik wist dat het maar een afspraak was over school. We zouden het over het werkstuk hebben en dan zou ieder weer naar zijn huis gaan. Ik trok me coltrui aan, want ik had een beetje koud gekregen. Mijn spijkerbroek en me bruine leren jack, waar ik gek op was, omdat ik het daar altijd warm in had. Ik deed wat mascara op en wat crme. Mijn haren deed ik een staart. Nadat ik alles gedaan had , wat gedaan moest worden liep ik de trap af naar de woonkamer. Voor de deur ademde ik een stevig in en deed de woonkamer deur open. Mijn ouders keken op en keken me vragend aan. "Waar ga je naar toe?"vroeg haar vader. Manel glimlachtte."Ik ga even naar Saida,"loog ze. Ze wist dat haar ouders haar niet lieten gaan als ze wisten dat ze met een mannelijke klasgenoot had afgesproken. Ze zouden denken dat het haar vriendje was. "Hoelaat ben je thuis?"vroeg hij daarna. Manel dacht snel na. "Rond een uur of negen of tien,"in haar gedachte dacht ze dat ze even ook langs Saida kon gaan, dan leek het niet zo veel op een leugen. Haar vader knikte. "Let goed op Manel!"zei haar moeder nog. Manel knikte braaf. "Ja jemma, "haar moeder knikte. "Ik heb je gewaarschuwt,"Manel sloot lachend de deur dicht. Haar moeder was altijd de bezorgde geweest van haar ouders. Haar vader had zo iets van, ik vertrouw je wel, je bent een grote meid. Mijn moeder niet, ze had nog het gevoel dat ik nog een klein meid was. Wat ik haar ook niet kwalijk nam, ik was tenslotte het meisje dat nog thuis woonde, de jongste van de twee. Manel trok haar schoenen aan en pakte haar tasje van de trap en liep toen voorzichtig de deur uit. Bang dat haar ouders haar terug zouden roepen...

Bij de stad aangekomen, stapte ik uit. Overal was het belicht met lataarnpalen. Het was al donker en frisjes. Het was druk in de stad, wat me verbaasde. Manel liep snel naar het cafeetje in een steeg. Bij het cafeetje aangekomen, liep ik naar binnen. Binnen was het lekker warm vergeleken met buiten. De gezellig sfeer hing er hier en Manel voelde zich meteen thuis. Ze keek omzich heen, hier en daar herkende ze wat mensen van haar school , maar verderrest was het best rustig. Waar ze blij mee was. Ze zag dat hij er nog niet was, Manel had gehoopt dat ze nou net niet op tijd was gekomen, maar tien minuten laat ofzo. Ze ging aan een tafeltje achterin zitten en deed haar jackje uit. Op haar tafel lag een menukaartje en een kaarsje, dat fel brandde. Manel liet haar handen er bovenop hangen en staarde naar het vlammetje, afwachtend op Fouad. Ze had hem niet horen binnen komen en ook niet gezien, dat hij aandachtend naar haar liep te kijken. Manel schrok op van een geluid van de stoel tegen over haar die naar achteren werd geschoven. Fouad keek haar met een grijns aan. "Zo zo, waar was je met je gedachte?"vroeg hij lachend. Manel blooste lichtjes. "Ik was gewoon aan het wachten, verder niets!"zei ze snel. Hij knikte en ging tegenover haar zitten. Hij trok zijn jas uit en keek haar aan. Manel zag nu pas echt dat hij er mooi uitzag. Voor het eerst keek ze hem met ander ogen aan. Zijn mooie bruine ogen dat door het vlam van de kaars twinkelde en zijn mooie krulletjes die glansde door de gel. Zijn gladde huid, Manel keek blozend een ander kant op. Ze had lopen staren en hij had grijnzend naar haar gekeken. Van de zenuwen pakte ze het menukaartje en keek toen stiekem naar hem. Hij keek haar recht in haar ogen aan en Manel moest lachen. Ze was ook zo stom, daluk gaf ze hem nog hoop. En dat zou valse hoop zijn, tog? "Wat wil je?"vroeg ze vriendelijk. "Ik bestel wel,"zei hij. Aan zijn ogen te zien, kon ze lezen dat hij niet op andere gedachte wilden worden gehaald. Manel knikte. "Wat jij wil,"Hij knikte tevreden, tevreden dat ze niet tegen sputterde. "Thee,"Hij knikte. "Verder nog iets?"Manel schudde haar hoofd. Hij stond op en liep naar de bar om te bestellen. Manel keek hem na en dacht aan Sabir. Ze had altijd iets van Sabir in hem gezien, mischien dat hij daarom iets bij haar van binnen raakte. Zijn manier van lopen, ogen, ze wist niet wat het was. Ze zuchtte en keek toen om haar heen. Verderop zag ze een stelletje drinken. Ze hielden elkaar de handen vast en zaten gebogen naar elkaar toe. Ze keken diep in elkaars ogen en fluisterde van alles tegen elkaar. Manel had niet eens in de gaten dat ze aan het staren was. Fouad legde met een klap haar theekopje neer. Manel schrok op en keek hem glimlachend aan. "Dank je wel,"Hij knikte. "Niets te danken meid."Hij keek naar de richting waar zij naar toe had gekeken. "Mooi he, echte liefde."Manel blooste. Hij had haar toch gezien, dat ze naar hun had lopen staren. "Ja, zeker."Hij glimlachtte en keek haar een paar seconde diep aan, alsof hij naar iets zocht. Hij ging zitten en nam een slok van zijn koffie. Manel nam ook een slok en zuchtte genietend. De warmte van de thee verspreidde zich meteen door haar lichaam. Fouad boog zich naar de grond en pakte zijn plastic tas. Uit zijn tas haalde hij de spullen van de werkstuk. Manel ging er goed voor zitten en keek hoe hij alles over de tafel verspreidde. Ze was hier voor school en niet voor iets anders! Nadat hij alles had verspreid, begon hij te praten. Manel luisterde aandachtig naar zijn woorden en knikte een paar keer. Soms voegde ze wat toe. Ze merkte dat hij een accent had, maar waar die accent vandaan kwam wist ze niet. Er ging alweer een half uur voorbij en ze hadden heel wat gemaakt en besproken. Haar thee die ze vergeten was, was nu koud. Hij was zijn koffie ook helemaal vergeten. HIj nam een slok en keek haar vies aan. Manel schaterde het uit. Hij slikte met moeite en lachtte ook. "Wacht ik bestel nog meer!"Manel knikte. Hij stond op en draaide zich nog even om. "Thee tog?"Manel knikte. Hij grijnsde en liep toen naar de bar. Ze had gezien hoe hij diep in haar ogen probeerde te kijken, Manel had dan een ander kant op gekeken als het te veel werd. HIj had geduldig naar haar geluisterd als ze iets vroeg of vertelde, hij voegde er dan wat toe of gaf dan een adviesje. Ik vond het gezellig en de tijd streek ook zo snel voorbij. Ze keek op haar horloge en ze zag dat het half acht was. Manel zou over een half uurtje gaan, nam ze zich zelf voor. Hij kwam terug met thee en koffie. Hij legde het naast de koude thee en koffie en nam een slok. Manel nam ook een slok en legde haar kopje neer. Hij begon weer te praten, Manel keek naar zijn mooie mond en ogen. Zijn stem, maakte haar even zweverig. Ze kon niet meer luisteren, maar raakte in een trance door zijn ogen en mond. Manel vermande zich snel en luisterde naar zijn laatste woorden. Ze knikte en hoopte van binnen dat hij niet had gezien dat ze naar hem had lopen staren. Hij leek niets in de gaten te hebben en kletste toen wat door. Manel glimlachtte. Hij stopte met praten en keek geamuseerd aan. "Waarom lach je?"Manel keek hem aan en glimlachtte weer. "Om niets joh,"hij liet het er maar bij en ruimde toen alles op. Manel stak haar wenkbrauw omhoog."Waarom doe je dat?"Hij glimlachtte naar haar. "Ik heb er nu even geen zin, ik wil nu even met jou praten!"Manel blooste en keek toen een ander kant op. Hij nam een slok van zijn koffie en kuchtte. Manel keek hem aan. "Hoe gaat het nou met je? Goed goed,"zei ze snel. Hij glimlachtte om haar antwoord. "Vanochtend was je nog ziek en nu goed goed?"Manel lachtte. 'Oke het gaat al een stukke beter, zo goed?"zei ze bijdehand. Hij lachtte."Ja iets beter "Manel moest ook lachen. Hij vroeg waar ze woonde en of ze nog wat zussen of broers had, Manel probeerde op de vragen die hij stelde gewoon eerlijk te antwoorden. Ze wist dat hij toch makkelijk kon achterhalen. Ze vroeg hem de zelfde vraag en hij bleek twee zussen te hebben. Amel en Zeynep, van drientwintig en zevenentwintig. Zeynep was getrouwd en Amel was nog vrijgezel. Hij zelf was de jongste, twintig dus. Toen ik hem over me ouders had verteld, vroeg hij opeen wat me achternaam was. Manel keek hem geschrokken aan. "Dat weet je toch?"vroeg ze verbaasd. "Nee ik wil graag van je moederskant weten, als je dat wil."Manel keek hem onderzoekend aan en hij glimlachtte geruststellend. "Ik eet je niet op hoor!"Manel glimlachtte en beantwoorde zijn vraag. Iets in zijn ogen veranderde een seconde. Hij slikte een paar keer en bekeek haar gezicht even. "Wat is Fouad? Je bent een beetje bleek."Hij schudde zijn hoofd. "Nee er is niets, "Manel durfde niet verder te vragen, zijn vraag naar haar moedersachternaam knaagde aan haar. Iets had hem aan het schrikken gemaakt. "En jij waar woon jij?"vroeg ze maar om de stilte te verbreken. "Je hebt een accent,"zei ze nog erachter aan. Hij knikte. "Dat klopt, ik woon in Limburg,"zei hij. Manel knikte. Nu begreep ze waarom hij zo'n accent had. "Kom je vaak hier, niet voor school dan maar voor iets anders?" Hij schudde zijn hoofd. "Nee, ik heb hier familie wonen, maar ik heb ze nooit bezocht. Me nichten en neven ken ik bijna niet. "Manel knikte. Zo was het ook bij Soufian en Sarah geweest. Hun kenden ze ook niet. Haar familie in Brussel kent ze ook niet. De kinderen van haar moederszus had ze toen ze jong waren. Baby zelfs, voor het laatst gezien. "Ja dat herken ik ja,"zuchtte Manel. Hij keek haar vragend aan. "Vertel es, wat herken je hier in?"vroeg hij nieuwschierig. Manel vertelde in het kort over haar familie uit Utrecht. Over wat er met Soufian en Sarah was gebeurt vertelde ze niet. "Heb je verder nog meer familie hier uit Nederland of verder allemaal in Marokko of ergens anders?"Manel knikte. "Ja in Brussel heb ik een tante. De moeder van me zus wonen. "Hij knikte. "Vertel daar es meer over."Manel dacht even na. "Ik weet niet wat ik moet vertellen. Ik ken ze niet zo goed. Ik kan me nog wel herrineren dat me tante twee dochters had."Hij knikte. "Alleen twee dochters?" Manel dacht nog dieper na. "Ik weet niet joh, ik ben het vergeten."Hij knikte en keek diep in gedachte naar de kaars. De kaars was bijna op. Manel keek hem aan en ze zag dat hij ver weg was. "Waar denk je aan Fouad?"vroeg ze zachtjes. Hij schrok lichtjes op en grijnzde. "Niets Manel, ik dacht even aan niets. "Ze knikte. Ze keek op haar horloge en zag dat het half negen was. Ze was langer dan een half uur gebleven. "Ik denk dat ik er maar vandoor ga,"zei ze. Hij knikte. "Is goed, we hebben een lange afspraak gehad. Alleen maar bespreken van het werkstuk."Hij stak zijn tong uit en Manel lachtte. Het was de bedoeling geweest om over het werkstuk te hebben, maar het was helemaal de ander kant op gegaan. Manel stond op en hij volgde haar voorbeeld. Ze deden beiden hun jackje aan en liepen samen naar buiten de buitenlucht in. Hij liep een stukje met haar mee en hij sloeg een zijstraatje in en Manel liep naar het station...._

----------


## souhi

je hebt weer al een prachtig stuk geschreven 
maar ik wil nog een vervolg of ik word gek 
het is echt een goed verhaal 
dikke kus souhailla  :zwaai:

----------


## Elhbiba

:duim:  thx voor het vervolg ...


 :blauwe kus:

----------


## Batata24

PERFEEEECCCTTTT.. ga gauw verder pleaseeeeee

----------


## nador-chick16

Soow meid je moet echt doorgaan volgens mij hebben we de
nieuwe zohra zarouali  :knipoog:

----------


## miss_meryem

hey sgatjes..
ben ik weer! ik zat me examens enso.. dus had het ff druk!
B0essa MeryeM

----------


## miss_meryem

_Na Fouad kwam ik vrolijk thuis. Iets had me blij gemaakt. Kwam het door Fouad, kwam het omdat ze even aan niets had gedacht? Ze had geen zin in om daar nog over na te denken. Haar ouders begroette haar, terwijl ze naast haar moeder ging zitten. Ze vroeg hoe het met Saida was. Ze had geen zin meer gehad, om naar Saida te gaan, dus loog ze snel dat het goed met haar ging. Ze dronk wat thee met haar ouders en praatte over koetjes en kalfjes en liep toen daarna naar boven om te gaan slapen. Het was pas tien uur, maar Manel moest de volgende dag vroeg op school zijn. Ze lag net in bed toen haar gsm af ging. Manel zag op het schermpje dat het Sabir was. Manel nam op en ze hoorde zijn rustige stem aan de overkant van de lijn. "Heey schoonheid, hoe gaat het met je?"vroeg hij droog. Manel had het idee dat hij vast nu op de bank lag of in zijn bed. "Goed met jou?"vroeg ze. "Goed he, ik heb je gemist."Manel zuchtte lichtjes. "Ik jou ook,"en dat was de waarheid. Ze was vaag geweest de laatste tijd tegen hem en daar had ze lichtjes spijt van, nu ze zijn vermoeide stem aan de ander kant van de lijn hoorde. "Manel, sorry van de vorige keer. Dat ik zomaar boos op je was."Manel beet even op haar lip. "Maakt niet uit, Sabir. Het was ook mijn fout."Hij zuchtte diep. "Oke saffie, laten we het goed maken, kom je morgen naar me toe?"Manel dacht even na. "Oke na schooltijd. Oke is goed, ik kom je ophalen. Nee hoeft niet. Manel ik doe het graag."Manel dacht even na en gaf hem toch zijn zin. "Oke is goed. Oke, dan kom ik je na schooltijd ophalen." Ze waren even stil toen Sabir de stilte verbrak. "Wat heb je vandaag allemaal gedaan. "Manel dacht meteen aan Fouad en gesprek met Soufian. Zou ze zeggen dat ze met Fouad had afgesproken? "Ik had een afspraak met een klasgenoot. "Hij was even stil. "Jongen? Ja Fouad is zijn naam."Hij was weer even stil. "Ow zomaar?"Manel rolde met haar ogen. "Nee voor school, hij is niet voor niets een klasgenoot."Hij lachtte. "Oke, was het gezellig?" Manel dacht terug. Ja het was gezellig geweest. Hij was grappig en kon goed luisteren en veel praten. " Viel wel mee, "Loog ze. "We hadden het over school en school is niet zo leuk om over te praten he."Hij lachtte. "Ewa waar wil je het dan wel over hebben met een klasgenoot?"Manel rolde weer met haar ogen. "Over school, maar met jou over andere dingen dan school." Hij lachtte. "Ewa dan mag je me morgen over van alles vertellen. Is goed."Manel lachtte zachtjes. "Ik ga slapen Sabir, morgen moet ik vroeg op. Oke is goed schoonheid. Ik verheug me op morgen." Ze zeiden gedag en hingen op.

Volgende dag ging ze gehaast naar school. Ze was een kwartier te laat opgestaan, dus had ze geen tijd gehad om te eten. Toen ze bij haar lokaal aankwam, nam ze een diepe adem en stapte naar binnen. Ze was vijf minuutjes te laat. Ze was blij dat ze dhr Kort had, want hij was aardig, maar kon wel streng op goeie momenten zijn. Iedereen keek op en haar blik ontmoette de blik van Fouad. Hij lachtte naar haar en Manel lachtte snel naar hem terug. "Kom binnen Manel, je ziet er moe uit."Manel lachtte dankbaar. "Bedankt dhr Kort.'Hij knikte. "De laatste keer he."Manel knikte en ging toen zitten. Hij zei elke keer dat ze te laat kwam bij hem ,dat het de laatste keer was, maar telkens liet hij haar toch binnen. Ze zou graag gewild hebben dat elke leraar zo was, maar dat was dus jammer genoeg niet. Ze pakte haar spullen en rustte even uit, terwijl ze naar de woorden van de dhr Kort luisterde. Na de les had ze tussenuur , dus liep ze naar de kantine. Ze keek om der heen en ze zag zoals gewoonlijk geen Saida. Het verbaaste haar niet eens meer. Ze ging aan een leeg tafeltje zitten en deed haar mp3 in. Ze pakte een boek uit haar tas , terwijl ze ontbeet keek ze in het boek. Haar gms trilde in haar tas en met een mond vol pakte ze haar tas en haalde haar gsm eruit. "Ik zie ik zie wat jij niet ziet, een schoonheid met een volle mond." Manel schrok even en keek om der heen. Verder op zag ze Fouad grijnzend zitten. Manel lachtte en slikte door. Hij stond op en liep naar haar toe. Ze gaf hem een hand en gebaarde dat hij kon zitten. Hij ging tegenover haar zitten en lachtte naar haar. Manel lachtte ook. 'Ewa schoonheid. Nog lekker geslapen?"vroeg hij. Manel moest aan Sabir denken toen hij schoonheid zei. Dat was een koosnaampje voor haar van Sabir. "Ja wel hoor , lekker. Jij?"Hij schudde zijn hoofd. "Nee man, ik kon niet slapen. Ik heb geen oog dicht gedaan. "Manel slikte. Ze wist al wat er zou komen, ze was bang om te vragen waarom hij geen oog dicht had kunnen doen, maar ze waagde er toch op. "Waarom heb je geen oog dicht gedaan?"vroeg ze zachtjes. Ze keek hem afwachtend aan, bang voor zijn antwoord. Fouad zag dat blijkbaar. Hij keek haar even aan en keek toen verlegen een ander kant op. "Ik moest de hele tijd aan jou denken."Manel had dit aan voelen komen, maar toch leek net alsof haar hart een paar seconde stil stond. "Fouad, ..."Wilde ze net zeggen. Hij wist blijkbaar wat ze wilde zeggen. "Ssst."Hij legde opeens een vinger op haar mond. "Niets zeggen, ik weet het al."Manel keek hem niet begrijpend aan. Hij glimlachtte, met kiespijn en stond op. "Ik zie je nog wel.." hij liep van haar vandaan en Manel keek hem verschrikt na. Hij vond haar leuk, dat was wel duidelijk. Maar wat wist hij al? Manel gooide haar boek weer in haar tas en at met moeite haar boterham weer op en kon de woorden van Fouad niet uit haar gedachte krijgen.De bel ging en Manel ging met lood in haar schoenen weer naar de les. Ze zou Fouad weer zien, en ze wist niet hoe ze nou tegenover hem moest doen...

Het viel uiteindelijk allemaal wel mee. Fouad had niet naar haar gekeken, wat Manel het makkelijker had gemaakt. Hij leek zelfs, afstand te nemen. Manel begreep hem volkomen, ze wist hoe hij zich voelde. Na schooltijd liep ze naar buiten. Verderop zag ze hem al staan. Ze wilde op hem aflopen, toen Fouad opeens naast haar kwam lopen. Hij lachtte verlegen naar haar. "Manel, ik wil het nog over vanmorgen denken."Manel knikte. " Vergeet alles ja?" Manel was even verbluft van zijn woorden en lachtte naar hem. "Oke Fouad, als jij het wil, doe ik dat."Hij knipoogde en liep toen zwaaiend van haar vandaan. Manel keek hem bedenkelijk na en liep toen naar Sabir toe. Hij ontving haar met blijschap op en kustte haar stevig op haar wang. "Dag schoonheid, ik heb je gemist." Hij omhelsde haar stevig. Manel zuchtte van verrukking. Ze rook zijn mannelijke geur weer en zijn haren kietelde in haar nek. Manel sloot even haar ogen. "Wie was dat jongen? Is dat Fouad?"vroeg hij terwijl hij haar nog vast had. Manel maaakte zich van hem los. "Ja dat was Fouad."Hij knikte. "Kom stap snel in."Manel deed wat haar gevraagd werd. Toen ze ingestapt was, keek ze nog glimlachend naar hem en hij lachtte terug, terwijl hij even in haar been kneep. Hij startte de auto en we reden weg. Manel denkend aan de woorden van Fouad, waarom zei hij nou dat ze het moest vergeten? Hoe kon ze dat nou vergeten. De woorden van Fouad spooktte even door haar hoofd, " Vergeet alles ja?"Manel voelde zich niet lekker bij die woorden. Ze keek snel naar Sabir en hij kneep nogmaals zachtjes in haar been. Manel wilde vandaag laatste zien, dat ze de meid was, waarop Sabir op was gevallen..Maar wel op een goede manier ... !_

----------


## miss_meryem

_De hele middag had ze het gezellig met Sabir gemaakt. Ze hadden voorgesteld om het lunch te maken. Ze had salades gemaakt met rijst en wat gehaktballen erbij. Sabir had verlekkerd toegekeken, toen ze zijn bord voor zijn neus had gelegd. Hij snoof eens diep en keek met water in zijn mond naar Manel. "Je bent een topkokkin. Goed voor later. "Manel lachtte. Ze ging tevreden zitten en samen aten ze rustig van hun eten. Ondertussen praatte ze over school en zijn werk. Hij werkte bij een bank, als onderdirecteur. Het was leuk, maar soms ook zwaar. De klanten konden moeilijk doen. Hij had het daarmee dus heel druk. Na het eten ruimde ze samen af en Sabir deed alles in zijn vaatwasmachine. Sabir zette de koffie terwijl ik naar de woonkamer liep om te zitten. Nadat de koffie klaar was , kwam hij met twee kop koffies binnen. Hij legde een kop voor haar neus neer en zelf ging hij onderuitgezakt naast haar zitten. Manel keek ondeugend naar hem toe. Hij pakte zijn sigarettenpakje. "Je vind het toch niet erg als ik rook he?"' Manel schudde haar hoofd. Hij stak een siggaret op en Manel keek aandachtig naar de manier hoe hij een hijs nam en zijn ogen als spleten sloot , ter bescherming voor zijn ogen. Dat had ze altijd een mooi van hem gevonden. De manier hoe hij rookte. Het maakte hij nog sexyer dan hij al was. Hij zag dat ze naar hem aan het kijken was. Hij pakte haar hand en kuste die zachtjes. Manel zuchtte en zapte wat. Het was even stil. "Hoe gaat het met Sarah?"vroeg ze voorzichtig. Ze wist dat ze die vraag niet mocht stellen als ze geen ruzie met hem wilde. Hij keek haar niet eens aan, toen ze die vraag stelde. Manel keek aandachtig naar zijn gezicht en wachtte op reactie. "Goed denk ik."Zei hij kortaf. Het zat Manel niet lekker. Hij zette zijn peuk uit in de asbak. "Heb je haar nog gezien?"vroeg ze. Sabir keek haar dit keer wel aan. "Nee, sinds die dag met jou, heb ik haar niet meer gezien.'Manel zag dat hij wist waar ze mee zat. "Manel, ik vind jou een leuk meid, Sarah niet."Manel knikte. "Weet ik , het was maar een vraag.'zei ze chagerijnig. "Oke, niet meteen boos doen lief. Staat je niet."Manel moest lachen en keek speels naar hem op. "Jij moet niet de wijsneus uithangen, staat je ook niet."Sabir lachtte. "Wijsneus? Yek?"hij kneep in haar zij en Manel schaterde het uit. Ze raakte in gestoei verwikkeld en je hoorde van ver af Manel's geschater door de straten heen.....

Laat in de middag, pakte ze de bus naar huis. Sabir had haar graag thuis willen afzetten. Hij moest nog even langs zijn werk, om nog wat te doen. Dus pakte ze de bus, wat ze niet eens zo erg vond. Ze voelde een getril in haar tas en ze pakte haar gsm. Smsbericht ontvangen, zag ze op het scherm. Toen ze het opende voelde ze weer misselijk worden. "Hoe vond je me cadeautje? R & M for ever. Xx R."
Ze voelde dat ze weer boos werd. Ze liet zich niet zo behandelen door een gestoord jongen, vooral niet door Redouan! Opeens gaat haar telefoon af. Manel schrikt zich kappot en durft niet op te nemen. Na vier keer over gaan neemt ze toch op. Het blijft stil aan de ander kant. "hallo?"vraagt ze voorzichtig. Iets in haar stem, kon je op uitmaken dat ze zich bang voelde. Niets. Manel hing boos op en keek bang om zich heen. Ze voelde dat ze over haar hele lichaam trilde. Gelukkig zag ze al snel de bus aankomen. Haar gsm blijft trillen en ze zet haar gsm uit. Onderweg naar huis, zijn haar gedachtes ver weg. Ze mist haar halte en ze stapt een halte verderop uit. Bij het winkelcentrum. Het was al aardig donker geworden. Manel liep snel van het winkelcentrum vandaan. Ze zag dat de bakker nog open is. Ze hoorde steeds voetstappen achter haar, maar als ze zich omdraaide zag ze niets en waren de voetstappen gestopt. Ze loopt snel weer door met haar handen diep in haar zakken. Weer hoorde ze voetstappen, weer draaide ze zich om en weer zag ze niets. Manel trilde weer over haar hele lichaam en ze hoopte nu dat ze kon toveren, dan had ze haarzelf nu thuis getoverd. Maar dat kon ze niet, ze was nu alleen en ze moest hulp vragen aan Allah (swt) of Hij haar heel thuis kon brengen. Het was even stil. Manel zuchtte opgelucht. Het was vast een verbeelding, nam ze zichzelf voor. Ze liep de brandgang in en toen ze net bij het kruispuntje was, legde iemand een hand voor der mond. Manel kon niet zo snel reageren. Haar hart leek even stil te staan en ze ademde diep en keek bang naar de gedaante voor haar.Redouan hing met zijn gezicht dicht bij die van haar. "Heey lekkertje."zei hij zachtjes. Manel keek hem vernietigend aan. "Heb je me gemist?"vroeg hij weer. Hij hield haar armen achter haar rug gevangen, dus ze kon zich niets eens bewegen. Hij streek met zijn vinger langs haar wang en keek diep in haar ogen. "Ik jou wel hoor. Er gaat geen dag voorbij dat ik je niet mis."Hij kwam steeds dichterbij en kust haar zachtjes op haar wang. Manel keek ruw een ander kant op. Redouan lachtte en kustte haar weer op haar wang. Manel keek verstrakt voor zich uit. "Sst sgatje, ik doe je niets."Hij haalde zijn handen van haar mond af en Manel keek hem toen aan. "Wat wil je Redouan?"vroeg ze weer. Hij lachtte. "Wat lach je nou? Vind je dit zo grappig?"Hij knikte. Manel werd misselijk van zijn gezicht, ze kon niet gewoon niet begrijpen dat ze hem ooit leuk had gevonden. " Ik snap gewoon niet dat ik ooit op een gestoorde man ben gevallen. Als ik de tijd kon terug krijgen..."zei ze,ze stopte en keek in zijn ogen. Iets in zijn ogen leek te veranderen. Hij pakte haar bij de keel vast en Manel keek happend naar adem naar boven. "Manel je bent een ****. Je gaat van mij naar Soufian en dan weer naar Sabir. Ik heb jou soort wel door. Allemaal laat je ze stikken. Eerst mij, Soufian kon je niet krijgen dus ga je maar naar Sabir. Maar dat laat ik niet gebeuren. Je wordt van mij Manel. Je word mijn **** en met Saida gebeurt het zelfde. Ik **** haar en dan dump ik haar als afval in de prullebak. "Hij liet haar los en Manel hapte naar adem. Ze keek woest naar hem op en sloeg met een platte hand hard in zijn gezicht. Hij keek haar even verschrikt aan en wist even niet wat hem overkwam. Hij balde zijn vuisten en sloeg haar twee keer hard op haar wang. Manel viel neer op de grond en kreunde zachtjes. Ze opende haar ogen en probeerde overeind te komen. "Je bent niets waard ****. Je zal er allemaal nog wel achterkomen!"Hij spuugde op haar en liep toen kwaad weg. Manel bleef kreunend van de pijn achter en veegde zijn spuug van haar gezicht af. Ze begon te snikken en uiteindelijk huilde ze volle tuiten. En niemand was er om haar te troosten.....

Toen ze thuis kwam liep ze rechtstreeks naar boven. Ze had geen zin om haar ouders onder ogen te komen. Toen ze evenlater in haar kamer naar de spiegel keek, zag ze dat haar wang weer op begon te zwellen. Manel kreunde. Nee, moest ze weer met een opgezette wang naar school. Wat moest ze dit keer tegen haar ouders en de rest zeggen? Een traan gleed over haar wang naar beneden. Ze voelde zich klote en het liefst ging ze nu naar bed om dan nooit meer wakker te worden. Dit jaar had ze niets anders meegemaakt dan alleen maar ellende. Ze voelde zich uitgeput en moe. Ze wist niet hoelang ze dit nog vol kon houden. De enige oplossing zou zijn, dat ze naar de politie kon stappen, maar ze wist dat het een risico was. Redouan zou van alles kunnen doen, haar ouders, Saida , Sabir, Soufian. Er zaten te veel mensen op het spel. Ze zou afwachten wat er allemaal nog zou komen en dan zien wat ze kon doen. Manel trok haar kleren uit en trok haar pyama aan. Ze ging in bed liggen, plat op haar rug en staarde naar het plafond....._

----------


## miss_meryem

_Haar moeder riep haar om te komen eten, maar ze sloeg het af. Ze had geen trek, maar ze wilde zich zo niet beneden vertonen. Haar ouders zouden alleen maar vragen stellen en daar had ze geen behoefte aan. Manel ging op haar zij liggen en staarde nog steeds in de donkerheid in het niets rond. Ze voelde zich op dat moment leeg. Ze wist niet wat ze moest doen. Alles liep anders. Weer rolde er een traan langs haar wang naar beneden. Ze kon maar niet stoppen met huilen. Haar wang deed pijn en het leek netalsof het met plakband strak was gemaakt. Ze nam zich maar voor dat ze ging slapen. Toen ze onder haar dekens lag, hoopte ze dat als ze wakker zou worden dit allemaal een nachtmerrie was ...

"Manel, Manel!"schreeuwde haar moeder zowat in haar oor. Manel schrok wakker en keek in de blije ogen van haar moeder. Opeens keek haar moeder haar geschrokken aan. "Wat is er met jou wang gebeurt?" Manel ging overeind zitten om eens goed wakker te worden. "Niets jemma, niets ergs."Haar moeder keek haar zo aan. "Niets? Je ziet je oog bijna niet meer!"Manel stond op en liep naar de spiegel. Toen ze haar zelf zag leek het netalsof alles om haar heen draaide. Ze werd lijkbleek. Voor haar zag ze een vrouw met een grote blauwe opgezwollen wang. Doordat haar wang was gaan opzwellen, was haar ene oog klein. Ze draaide met een glimlach naar haar moeder om en loog. "Ik kreeg gister een harde klap met de honkbal. We hadden gym."Gelukkig wist haar moeder niet dat ze geen gym meer had. Ze leek een beetje opgelucht. Ze kwam op haar af en streek met haar vinger langs haar wang. Manel kreunde. "Kom ik doe er wat kouds op."Manel knikte. Opeens dacht ze aan vanochtend toen haar moeder had wakker gemaakt. Ze trok aan haar arm en haar moeder draaide zich om. "Jemma je wouw iets vertellen net."Haar moeder's gezicht klaarde opeens op, "Ojaaa."Ze sprong zowat en haar ogen begonnen te twinkelen. "Selma heeft een dochtertje!"Manel's mond ging open van verbazing. "Echt!! "Ze probeerde te schreeuwen van geluk, maar doordat haar wang strak aanvoelde, hield ze zich maar in. Ze omhelsde elkaar van geluk en sprongen in het rond. Ze lachtte beiden en Manel voelde zich opeens een stuk gelukkiger. Ze was tante geworden! "Hoe heet me nichtje?"Haar moeder dacht even na. "Nawal!"Manel grijnsde. Dat had Selma altijd al gewild, dat haar dochter Nawal zou heten. "Ligt ze nog in het ziekenhuis?"vroeg ze . Haar moeder schudde haar hoofd. "Nee ze is thuis bevallen."Manel knikte goedkeurend. "Manel!"zei haar moeder hard. " Kom snel naar beneden, je doet iets kouds op je wang. Je eet wat en gaat dan naar school."Manel knikte. Ze was blij dat ze vandaag maar twee uren had. Terwijl Manel naar de douche liep en haar moeder naar beneden, zat Manel aan haar zus te denken. Ze was desondanks alles toch een beetje opgeklaard! Ze nam zich voor om Redouan te gaan chanteren. Ze moest hem hoe dan ook met iets chanteren en ze ging uitzoeken met wat! Dan zou hij vluchten en zou zij eindelijk rust hebben! Niemand zou haar klein maken of groot maken! Moedig stapte ze onder het water en liet het water lekker over haar heen stromen.....


Op school aangekomen, zonk haar hummeur al snel. Iedereen leek naar haar te kijken. Manel keek strak naar de grond, bang om vragende ogen te zien. Toen ze bij haar lokaal kwam, zag ze dat er niet zo veel mensen waren. Manel stapte binnen en ze zag dat de plek van Fouad leeg was. Manel vroeg zich meteen af waar hij zou zijn. Ze had dhr Kort en voor het eerst was ze eens op tijd bij hem. Hij keek naar haar op toen ze binnen kwam. Hij leek geschrokken te zijn, maar al snel verscheen er een glimlach op zijn gezicht. Manel wist wel beter, dhr Kort lachtte haar toe. Zo probeerde hij haar steun te geven, om wat voor reden dat ze hier met een opgezwollen wang zat wist hij niet. Maar iets vertelde hem dat het niet goed zat. Ze was tenslotte nooit op tijd bij hem. Ze ging zitten en pakte haar boeken. Al snel staarde ze voor zich uit. Al snel was de klas vol, maar Fouad was nergens te bekennen. Het knaagde aan Manel, er was toch niets ergs met Fouad?! De hele les was ze er niet bij. Ze dacht telkens aan Redouan, dat hij iets met Fouad had gedaan. De bel ging. Manel stond op om alles op te ruimen, "Uhh Manel, wil je even blijven?"vroeg dhr Kort. Manel knikte en slikte een paar keer. Ze voelde het al aankomen, de hele les had hij al onderzoekend naar haar gekeken en geen vragen aan haar gesteld, wat hij normaal wel altijd deed. Iedereen verliet het lokaal en dhr. Kort sloot de deur. Hij ging achter zijn bureau zitten en wees dat Manel voor hem kon gaan zitten. Manel ging op de stoel zitten en legde haar tasje voor zich op haar schoot. Ter bescherming leek het net. Hij keek haar onderzoekend aan en zei toen. "Manel, ik weet dat ik daar het recht niet op heb. Maar ik vind zoals je vandaag binnenkwam schokkend."Manel sloeg haar ogen neer. Ze voelde zich rood worden. "Ik weet niet hoe en wat jou die plek heeft laten ontstaan, maar ik maak me zorgen om je. Ik heb het vorige keer ook al opgemerkt, dat je met een opgezwollen wang in me les zat. "Manel keek even op en ze zag dat hij medeleven toonde. "Manel, .."Hij zuchtte even. "Als er iets is dat je kwijt wil . Je kunt altijd bij me terrecht, ookal ben ik je leraar."Manel knikte dankbaar. Het zat op het puntje van haar tong om de leraar alles te vertellen. Maar ze bedacht zich. Als ze het aan hem zou vertellen dan zou iedereen er achter komen en dat wilde ze niet hebben. "Meneer er is niets wat ik te verbergen heb. Als er iets zou zijn dan zou ik het u vertellen, want ik vertrouw u. Ik had gister gewoon een klein ongelukje met mijn fiets, dat is alles."Loog ze. De leraar leek haar even te geloven, maar iets veranderde er en hij keek haar nog steeds bezorgd aan. Manel dacht dat ze duidelijk was geweest, maar het had niets geholpen. Hij geloofde haar niet. "Hoe ben je er dan aangekomen? Het is geen schaafwond of iets."Manel slikte een paar keer en ze wist dat ze nu gevangen zat. "Meneer, ik weet het niet meer. Ik raakte toen bewusteloos."Hij knikte. Manel stond op. "Meneer ik moet naar de les. "Hij knikte. "Oke Manel, veel beterschap. Kijk voortaan uit!"Manel knikte en lachtte dankbaar. Ze schudde zijn hand en verliet de lokaal. Van binnen leek net een brok naar boven te komen en het in haar keel vast kwam te zitten......

Na schooltijd nam Manel zich voor om Saida te bellen. Ze had haar een tijdje niet gezien of gesproken en dat werd tijd. Ze zocht een telefooncel met muntjes, want ze was haar gsm thuis vergeten. Ze vond er een vlakbij het park. Langs de voetpad. Ze liep er haastig naar toe en opende de deur. Ze zocht snel wat muntjes in haar jaszak en stopte ze erin. Ze toetste de nummer van haar vriendin in en het ging een paar keer over. Manel hing met een zucht op. Waarom nam ze nou niet op!! Weer toetste ze de nummer van haar vriendin in. Het ging twee keer over toen ze met een schok naar het automaat keek. "Met Redouan."Klonk het aan de ander kant van de lijn. "Mag ik Saida even?"vroeg ze recht voor zijn raap. "Aaaah, ben jij het! Leuk om je te spreken!"Manel's hart bonkte hevig. Op de achtergrond, hoorde ze Saida giegelen. Alsof ze ergens ver weg waren. "Mag ik Saida even?!"vroeg ze weer. "Saida is druk bezig, we zijn met elkaar aan het spelen.'Weer hoorde ze op achtergrond haar vriendin lachen. Manel voelde de woede in haar opkomen. "Leuk je te spreken, maar we hebben geen tijd voor je. Bye."En hij hing op. Manel keek ongelovig naar de hoorn. Hij had opgehangen! Hoe durfde hij! Saida nam niet eens de moeite om de gsm over te nemen en met haar te praten. Manel toetste met woede weer de nummer in, maar het gaf als snel de voicemail aan. Manel gooide boos de hoorn op de haak. Ze stapte de telefooncel uit en liep met grote boze passen naar de bushalte...

Ze pakte de bus naar Selma. Het was al in de middag. Manel had ergens een broodje gegeten, omdat ze haar eigen brood was vergeten.Ze was ook even langs de stad gegaan, om een cadeautje te kopen. Ze had ook wat fruit en dergelijke gekocht voor haar zus en Younnes. Ze zag al verderop haar flatje staan. Ze belde aan en door de microfoon hoorde ze de vrolijke stem van Younnes. Ze hoorde een pieptoon dat aangaf dat de deur open kon gaan. Ze stapte naar binnen en liep de trappen op naar de derde etage. Ze liep het gangetje in en toen ze voor de deur stond belde ze aan. Younnes deed open en groette haar met de hand en 1 kusje. "Mambrok met je dochtertje!" Hij grijnsde. "Ik ben eindelijk papa ."Manel lachtte en hij ging opzij om haar binnen te laten. Ze gaf haar tasje aan en Younnes glimlachtte.Ze deed snel haar schoenen uit en gaf haar jas aan Younnes. "Wat heb je met je wang gedaan?"Manel glimlachtte. "Ongelukje met de fiets." Hij knikte. "Loop maar naar de slaapkamer , daar ligt ze."Manel knikte en liep op tenen naar de slaapkamer. Toen ze binnen kwam zag ze haar zus liggen. Ze was bleek en zag er uitgeput uit. Ze had haar ogen gesloten, maar toen ze iemand hoorde binnenkomen sprongen haar ogen open! "Manel!" kreunde ze. Manel liep blij op haar af en kuste haar op een wang. Ze legde het cadaeutje op haar bed en liep naar het klein beetje toe, dat naast het tweepersoonsbed stond. Ze boog zich erover heen en ze zag het kleine schepsel liggen. Ze boog zich dichterbij. Ze was rose van kleur, omdat ze pas was geboren. Ze was klein, zo klein, zo breekbaar. Ze had best veel haar. Haar klein neusje en mond en ogen die gesloten zaten, raakte Manel diep in haar hart. Ze was zo ontroerd, dat ze bijna moest huilen van blijdschap. Selma keek gelukkig toe. Ze raakte de handje aan en stopte haar vinger er tussen. Het handje hield al meteen haar vinger vast en Manel keek gefacineerd toe. "Aaah wat een lekkerding!"fluisterde ze. Want ze wilde haar niet wakker maken. Ze liet voorzichtig haar handje los en ging toen op het bed naast Selma's zij zitten en keek haar aan. Ze wreef met haar hand langs haar wang, dat warm aanvoelde. "Hoe voel je je?"vroeg Manel goed. "Goed alhamdoellilah en wat is er met jou wang gebeurt?"vroeg ze der achteraan. Haar stem was schor. Manel kon haar niet aankijken. Ze wilde het zo graag vertellen, maar iets hield haar tegen. Selma, was nu net bevallen en haar problemen zouden het alleen maar erger maken. "Ongelukje met bebba's fiets."Selma keek haar onderzoekend aan en Manel keek haar aan. Ze knikte. Ze sloot even haar ogen en nam diep adem. "Je bent moe he?'vroeg Manel. Ze knikte. Familie uit Brussel waren gekomen. Manel's wenkbrauw ging automatisch omhoog. "Wat deden ze hier?"vroeg ze. Ze wist dat het een stomme vraag was. "Ja , ze wilde Nawal zien en hoe het mij ging. "Manel knikte. "Raar, normaal komen ze nooit."Selma knikte. "Ewa voor alles is een eerste keer he."Manel knikte. "Waren alleen tante en oom gekomen?"Selma schudde haar hoofd. "Nee met de zoon van hun."Manel knikte. Ze zag dat Selma nu echt moe was want ze hield moeite haar ogen open. Ze had veel vragen en ze wilde haar nog van alles vertellen, maar haar zus zou anders te moe zijn. "Ik ga ervandoor. Ik ben blij dat ik je toch even heb kunnen zien. "Selma knikte. "Surry sgatje, dat ik nu niet op me best ben."Manel glimlachtte. "Niet gek doen."Ze kustte haar zus op haar voorhoofd en keek nog even naar haar nichtje. Ze lag vredig te slapen. Zonder zorgen, nog een heel leven voor zich. Manel zuchtte en liep toen naar de deur. Toen ze zich omdraaide zag ze dat haar zus al in slaap was gevallen. GLimlachend liep ze de kamer uit en sloot voorzichtig de deur. Younnes kwam op haar af en glimlachtte. "Moet je nog koffie ofzo?"vroeg hij vriendelijk. Manel schudde haar hoofd. 'Nee Younnes, ik ga ervandoor."Hij knikte. "Is goed, je bent altijd welkom. Dat weet je."Manel knikte en glimlachtte. "Ik laat me zelf wel uit, ga maar naar Selma toe."Hij knikte stak zijn hand uit en Manel schudde zijn hand en liep toen naar de gang. Ze deed de deur open en sloot het daarna achter haar dicht. De lucht was lekker frisjes en de zon scheen fel. Haar tane en oom waren geweest. Zouden ze ook bij ons zijn geweest? Manel hoopte diep van binnen wel, want ze had ze lang niet meer gezien. Maar ene kant durfde ze het niet. Mischien waren ze nog steeds zo erg. Manel schudde haar hoofd. Het kwam vast door haar kinderjaren, dat ze hun erg begon te vinden. Ze had vaak ruzie met haar nichtjes dus weigerde ze daar nog te komen. Haar ouders dwongen haar een paar keer, maar daarna zagen ze zelf ook in dat het niet goed was voor hun dochter. Met haar neef , had ze niet zo'n band gehad. Hij was altijd met zijn vriendjes bezig. Manel zuchtte en stopte der zich zelf eens goed in. Ze ging naar het bushalte en dacht aan alles wat haar de afgelopen maanden bijna kappot had gemaakt. Toen ze flauwviel, de trouwfeest, Sarah, Sabir, Saida, Redouan ,, Ze keek toen naar de lucht. Hoe zou het met haar gaan lopen? Yarabie, hoe gaat het allemaal lopen?? vroeg ze zich paar keer af ..._

----------


## miss_meryem

_Thuis aangekomen, zag ik me ouders al zitten. Gelukkig waren de mensen van Brussel er niet . ! "Jemma? Heb je tante gezien van Brussel?"probeerde ik toch even. Mijn moeder draaide zich naar me toe en knikte. "Ja, ze waren vanmiddag even langs geweest, hoezo?"Manel trok haar ouders op. "Gewoon, vraagje."Haar moeder knikte. "Ben je bij Selma geweest?" Manel knikte. "Het gaat goed met haar."Haar moeder knikte. "Ja ik heb haar al gezien, vanochtend toen je op school zat. En waar zijn ze nou? Ze zijn nu naar Utrecht."Manel knikte. Ze verliet de woonkamer en liep naar boven. Boven aangekomen, zag ze dat het drie uur was. Manel ging met een zucht op haar bed zitten en staarde voor zich uit. Haar gsm ging over in haar broekzak en ze pakte het eruit en nam op. "Heey schoonheid,"klonk de vrolijke stem van Sabir. "Hey Superman, alles goed?"Hij lachtte zachtjes. "Goed met jou?"Manel beet even op haar lip, als ze aan haar wang dacht. Als ze hem erover vertelde zou hij haar niet geloven. "Goed he, alleen ik had een klein ongelukje."Ik hoorde dat hij zijn adem inhield en toen schreeuwde hij hard door gsm."Hoe, waar en hoe gaat het nu?"vroeg hij in n keer. Manel grinnikte. "Het is niet zo ernstig, maak je niet zo druk."Hij was even stil. "Manel, ik maak me wel druk. Je weet toch dat je me prinsesje bent."Manel lachtte verlegen. "Ja ik weet Sabir. Ik had gewoon een klein ongelukje met het fiets van me vader. Ik kwam tegen een auto aan en toen kwam ik hard met me gezicht op de grond. Me wang is weer opgezwollen."Ik hoorde dat hij zuchtte. "Alweer! Hoe krijg je het toch altijd voor elkaar. Ewa ja, ongelukje zit in elke hoekje. Ja, je hebt gelijk. Gaat het nu beter?"Manel knikte automatisch. "Jawel, het is nu wel beetje blauw. Oke, kan je wel naar me toe komen? Of moet ik je ophalen?"Manel dacht even na. 'Kom me maar ophalen, je weet wel waar he?"Hij klakte met zijn tong. "Is goed, dan ben ik er over een half uurtje bij jou."We namen afscheid en hingen op. Manel sprong op en sprintte naar de spiegel. Ze pakte haar camouflagecrme en smeerde een heel laag op haar wang. Gelukkig zag je al snel wat minder van haar blauwe wang. Ze deed haar haren snel in een staart en liep toen vrolijk naar beneden. Beneden aangekomen, wilde ze net haar jas aan doen, toen haar vader haar riep. Manel liep verbaasd naar de woonkamer. Er was toch niets ergs aan de hand? Meestal riep haar moeder haar en niet haar vader. Toen ze in de woonkamer was, keek ze vragend naar haar ouders. De tv stond uit en ze keken haar aan. "Ja wewa?"vroeg ze. Ze keek naar haar moeder, om te kijken of haar blik anders was dan normaal, maar ik kon er niets van aflezen. "Ga even zitten, kind."Manel deed wat haar vader van haar vroeg en ging zitten. Haar ouders gingen een beetje voorover geleund zitten en keken haar strak, maar vriendelijk aan. "Dochter, ik wil je iets vragen en vertellen."Manel knikte. Ze voelde haar hart hevig in haar keel bonzen. "Oke, vraag."zei ze ongeduldig. Ze zag dat haar vader even naar haar moeder keek. Manel slikte een paar keer. "Ja wat is er ?"vroeg Manel dit keer bang. "Is er iets ergs?"Haar vader schudde zijn hoofd. "Ik wil je 1 ding vragen, voel je iets voor Sabir?"Manel keek geschrokken naar haar vader en haar mond ging zowat wagenwijd open.. "" gevoelens?"stotterde ze. Hij knikte. Manel voelde dat ze rood werd. Ze keek naar de grond en knikte beschaamd. Haar vader knikte. "Oke, de roddels waren toch waar."Manel keek geschrokken op. "Roddels?"vroeg ze zachtjes. Hij knikte en keek zijn dochter diep aan. "Dochter, afgelopen week kwam ik in de moskee en mensen vertelde me dat ze jou vaak met Sabir zagen. Ik zelf vond het niet erg, maar steeds meer mensen vertelde me. Je ging opeens ook te vaak naar Selma, tenminste dat zei je. Ik was vorige keer toen je zei dat je naar Selma ging, naar Selma geweest om te kijken of je daar werkelijk was. Ik trof daar niet aan. Toen wist ik dat de verhalen waar moesten zijn. Ik ben niet boos op je, want ik vertrouw je. Ik heb er over nagedacht en met je moeder hierover besproken. Ik vind dat er een oplossing moet zijn, om de roddels stop te zetten. Ik wil niet dat er daluk schande is."Manel knikte en ze voelde het bloed uit haar gezicht trekken. Ze wist dat er iets ging komen... "Daarna hadden we het ook met de ouders van Sabir besproken over jou en Sabir. We hebben besloten dat je met Sabir moet trouewn."Manel schrok en haar hart stond stil. TROUWEN?! spookte het in haar hoofd. Ze voelde dat ze lijkbleek werd. Ze stond op en wilde iets zeggen. Hij gebaarde dat ze moest zitten. Ze ging zitten en hield haar mond, want de strenge blik van haar vader maakte haar altijd meteen stil. "Je gaat volgende week trouewn, alles is geregeld."Manel sprong kwaad op. " NEE NEE NEE! "schreeuwde ze boos. "Wewa, allemaal zonder mijn toestemming. Hoe konden jullie dit doen!!"schreeuwde ze boos. Hij keek zijn vrouw aan. "Jemmaa hoe kon je dit doen!!"verweitte ze haar moeder. Haar moeder keek naar de grond. Hij stond op en keek haar toen streng aan. "Je doet het. Je hebt ook alles achter ons rug gedaan en tegen ons gelogen. Wil je dat ik je dat nog vergeef? Ik ga niet toe zien hoe je ons ten schande maakt. "Manel slikte en de tranen sprongen in haar ogen. Ze wist dat haar vader gelijk had. Maar als ze met Sabir zou trouwen dan zou ze niets meer met Soufian kunnen beginnen. Soufian zou afhaken.. "Wewa ik kan het niet! "schreeuwde ze. Hij keek haar vragend aan. "Waarom kan je het niet?"vroeg hij boos. "Is er dan een ander op het spel?!"vroeg hij. Manel wilde bijna zeggen dat ze met Soufian zou trouwen, maar dat zou alleen maar erger maken. Ze schudde haar hoofd. "Ik wil nog niet! Ik ben nog jong...."haar stem stierf weg. Ze keek haar ouders aan, haar ouders die haar nu raar aankeken. Aan haar vader's ogen te zien, kon ze zien dat ze hem niet op ander gedachte kon brengen. "Een relatie kan je wel en trouwen niet?! zei haar vader boos. Hij kwam al boos op haar af. Manel draaide zich om, met tranen in haar ogen. Ze pakte ruw haar jas en liep toen boos de deur uit en sloeg hard de deur dicht. De tranen stroomde over haar wangen. Alles was verpest... Het ergste was, volgende week zou ze trouwen! 

Verderop zag ik zijn zwarte auto in zicht komen. Ik droogde snel me tranen en hoopte diep van binnen dat ik er niet verlabberd uitzag. Hij parkeerde hem precies, waar hij hem altijd parkeerde. Manel liep er naar toe en deed de deur open. Ze ging zitten en kuste hem op zijn wang, met haar niet-blauwe-pijnlijke plek. Hij glimlachtte naar haar en duwde met haar vinger naar de ander kant, zodat ze met haar blauwe wang naar hem toe stond. "Hmm, het valt best mee. Huh je wangen zijn vochtig?"hij draaide met zijn vinger haar gezicht naar hem toe en keek toen in haar ogen. "Heb je gehuild Manel?"Manel keek naar beneden en hield haar mond dicht. Als ze hem het nieuws zou vertellen, dan zou hij denken dat ze daarom had gehuild, dat ze had gehuild dat ze niet met hem wilde trouwen. Maar dat was het niet. Het hopeloos gevoel, het gevoel dat je niets over jezelf mag zeggen maakte haar wanhopig. Iedereen verwachtte van alles van haar , maar niemand dacht aan haar. Manel keek hem aan en zei toen zachtje. "Sabir, ik moet je iets vertellen."Ik zag dat hij slikte en diep adem haalde. "Oke vertel het me maar. Ik kan er tegen."Manel keek hem niet begrijpend aan. "Waar heb je het over?"vroeg ze verbaasd. "Ja er is een ander he?"vroeg hij haast bang. Manel glimlachtte. "Nee het is iets anders."Bij die zin nam ze weer diep adem en sloot even haar ogen en keek toen naar hem op. "Sabir we gaan volgende week trouwen."Ik zag even dat zijn ogen groot werden. Opeens sloeg hij beschaamd zijn ogen neer. Manel keek hem verbaasd aan. "Sabir?"vroeg ze. Hij keek haar op en ze zag dat hij verdrietig was. "Manel, je wilt niet met me trouwen he?"zei hij zachtjes. Manel schrok even van zijn woorden. "Sabir wil je hier mee zeggen, dat je het al wist?"Hij knikte en Manel keek ongelovig voor zich uit. Hij wist het gewoon! Hij had haar niets verteld! Spookte het door haar hoofd. "Maar Sabir.."zei ze stotterend , haast boos. "Waarom had je me niet even gewaarschuwd?" zei ze boos. Hij zuchtte. "Ik moest me mond houden, Manel. Je wil niet weten hoe moeilijk ik het heb gehad om het voor me te houden."Manel staarde boos voor zich uit. Ze voelde zich op een of ander manier verraade. Verraade door Sabir, waarvan ze dacht dat hij alles aan haar zou vertellen. Dit had hij niet voor zich mogen houden, hier had ze recht op gehad om te weten dat ze zou gaan trouwen. Als ze het van te voren had geweten dan was ze nu blij geweest, maar iedereen had geregeld zonder haar enige toestemming. "Jij had het moeilijk?"stotterde ze boos. "Jij? Je wil gewoon niet weten hoe moeilijk ik het heb. Ik word gewoon zowat uitgehuwelijkt! En dan zeg JIJ dat jij het moeilijk hebt!"schreeuwde ze fel door de auto. Hij zuchtte en kamde ruw door zijn haar. 'Manel, het spijt me.."In Manel's ogen schoten de tranen. "Wat wil je dan horen Manel?! "zei hij op wat bozere toon. "Waarom doe je zo? Je bent toch niet uitgehuwelijkt aan een persoon die je nooit hebt gezien of niet kent? Ik dacht .. "Manel keek hem schuin aan en ze keek meteen de ander kant op. " Is het die ander jongen he?"vroeg hij op een zachte boze toon. Manel keek hem aan en ze zag dat hij zijn ogen versmald had. "Ja he, het is die andere jongen. "Manel keek hem niet-begrijpend aan. "Fouad .. "Manel keek hem even een paar seconde aan. "Meen je dat nou?"vroeg ze . Hij knikte. "Ja ik zie anders geen ander reden waarom je niet met me wil trouwen." Manel schudde haar hoofd ongelovig. Sabir staarde boos voor zich uit en negeerde haar. "Ik snap het niet. Ik dacht dat je blij zou zijn. Ik hou van je, maar dat lijkt maar van 1 kant te komen."Hij zuchtte en in zijn kaak verstrakte er iets. "Sabir, ik snap het niet. Ik hou ook van jou, verdomme. Maar verwacht nou niet van me dat ik nu blij in het rond ga springen. Je houdt dingen voor me , iedereen houdt dingen voor me. Iedereen wil verwacht iets van me, en ze verwachtte ook dat ik die dingen op volg. Maar weet je ik ben het gewoon even zat. Het zit me tot hier. Ik heb even tijd nodig om dit allemaal door me door te laten brengen. Dus toon even begrip aub!"na de laatste zin , barste ze in snikken uit. Sabir schrok even en kreeg al snel spijt van zijn houding."Manel niet huilen, zo bedoelde ik het niet. "zei hij zachtjes en sloeg zijn armen over haar heen. Ze rukte zich van hem los. Zelfs hij begreep haar niet. Manel sloeg zachtjes van boosheid en verdriet tegen zijn borstkast aan, maar hij hield haar in bedwang. "Ssst.."Suste hij zachtjes. Manel snikte en later toen ze van hem los maakte keek hij in haar betraande ogen. "Het komt goed. Het enige wat nu telt is dat we van mekaar houden."Manel knikte en keek diep in zijn ogen. Zijn mooie bruine ogen die haar geruststeldde. Ze omhelsde hem weer en sloot haar ogen ... "Het komt goed Manel.."Suste hij zachtjes .. 

De volgende dag was ik de voorval van Saida en Redouan vergeten. Ik kwam met een hoofd dat meer dan een kilo woog op school. ( Niet letterlijk dus). Het voelde zo aan, omdat de stres flink in me hersenen aan het roeren was. Manel zat als een zombie in de lessen en dacht aan Soufian. Aan de avond van zijn bruiloft. Die avond had zo anders geleken. Alsof zij en Soufian waren getrouwd, ze kon zijn woorden steeds niet vergeten. Ze wist dat ze stom bezig was, om steeds op hem te wachten, want ze wist dat ze met Sabir ook gelukkig kon worden. Manel zuchtte. Ze zou het wel aan zien, als Allah het wilde dan zou ze hoe dan ook nog met Soufian trouwen. Ze raapte haar boeken op en liep toen naar de kantine. Haar vriendin Saida sprong blij op haar af en keek haar gelukkig aan. Manel die geen zin in had om blij te doen, liep langs haar voorbij. Ze keek haar verbaasd aan en volgde haar terwijl ze rustig naast haar liep. "Manel, sorry..! Ik begrijp best als je boos bent van gisteravond, maar ik en Redouan hadden zo'n plezier."Manel wijfde dat het goed was. "nee het is niet goed, waarom doe je dan nog zo raar."Manel trok haar schouders op. 'Ach laat het ja, ik heb wel wat beters aan me hoofd."Saida bleef even staan en keek haar verbaasd na. Zo had ze Manel nog nooit gezien. Weer liep ze achter haar aan. "Manel, wat is er met je wang gebeurt trouwens?"vroeg ze. Manel zei zonder haar aan te kijken. "met de fiets van me vader tegen een auto aangeknalt."zo kortaf was ze nog steeds niet geweest en Saida trok haar aan haar arm, zodat ze wel stil moest staan. Manel draaide zich naar haar toe en ze zag dat Saida bezorgt naar haar keek. "Wat is er nou Manel? Vertel het me.'Manel schudde haar hoofd. "Ik ga over een week trouwen en dat wilde ik jou vertellen gisteravond, maaar je had zelfs niet even tijd voor je beste vriendin. Dus wat heb ik je nog meer te vertellen?"zei ze zonder enige emotie. De mond van Saida vloog open en het enige wat ze kon uit brengen was. 'Je maakt een grap!"Manel keek van haar weg en zei toen droog "Zie je me anders lachen?" Saida sloeg haar hand op haar mond. "Echt wanneer? Met wie? En hoe allemaal?!"ik zag dat ze even in de war was, ze trok Manel mee naar een tafeltje in de kantine en keek haar toen afwachtend aan. "vertel me alles Manel, doe niet zo."Manel knikte en vertelde het haar. "Waarom ben je verdrietig dan?"vroeg ze na afloop. Manel zuchtte. "Soufian Saida, snap je het dan niet. Ik hou ook van hem, zelf misgien meer dan van Sabir. "Saida knikte. "Maar Manel wees nou realistisch, hij is getrouwd. Hij heeft de laatste tijd niets van zich laten horen, denk je nou echt dat er nu een verandering gaat komen."manel trok haar schouders op. "Ik weet het niet Saida."ze zuchtte en diep van binnen wist ze dat haar vriendin gelijk had. "Kom op Manel, wees blij. Je trouwt met de jongen van je leven! Sabir is er altijd voor je geweest, hij wil voor je gaan! Wat wil je nog meer!"schreeuwde ze blij. Manel glimlachtte en weer wist ze dat haar vriendin gelijk had. Sabir hield van haar, wat wilde ze nog meer? Ze wist wat haar te doen stond en ze zou Soufian bellen om alles stop te zetten. Want nu pas realiseerde dat de scheiding nooit zou komen. Nadat ze druk over de bruiloft en de toekomst hadden gepraat, kreeg Manel steeds meer er zin in. Ze begon zich er zelfs op te verheugen!_

----------


## miss_meryem

_Saida keek haar toen glimlachend aan en zuchtte. "Pff wanneer zou Redouan nou eens eindelijk me hand komen vragen. Ik wacht al zo lang en elke keer hoop ik dat hij het aan me verteld dat hij eindelijk met me wil trouwen, toekomst wil hebben."MAnel zuchtte. Ze wist dat die dag nooit zou aanbreken. Met pijn in haar hart, moest ze de hele tijd de verhaaltjes van Saida en Redouan horen, wat ze wel niet hadden meegemaakt, wat Redouan voor haar had gekocht, wat hij haar allemaal voor mooie woordjes vertelde. Manel zuchtte. "Saida, die jongen verdient je niet. Wanneer zie je dat nou in?"zei ze zachtjes. Saida was even stil. "Waarom zou hij mij dan niet verdienen?"vroeg ze een beetje beledigd. 'Is hij te goed voor mij ofzo?" Manel schudde haar hoofd. "Saida, jij bent juist te goed voor hem."Saida rolde met haar ogen. "Ja nou, dat zegt toch niets. Waarom, doe je er zo moeilijk over. 'Manel was even stil. "Omdat..."haar stem stierf weg, watn op dat moment zag ze Redouan binnen wandelen. Wat deed hij hier op school, in godsnaam! Hij stapte op ons af en kuste Saida op haar mond. Mij keek hij niet eens aan en ging bij ons aan tafel zitten. "Ewa waar hadden jullie het zo druk over gehad, ik kijk al een paar minuten toe."Terwijl hij mij aan keek. Manel keek meteen een ander kant op. "Manel gaat trouwen Redouan!"zei Saida met een grote grijns. In Redouans gezicht zag je de schrik van Saida's woorden, alsof iemand in zijn gezicht had geslagen. "Trouwen?"vroeg hij ongelovig. "Ja leuk he!"Zei Saida blij terwijl ze blij een arm over hem heen sloeg. "Met wie?"vroeg hij zachtjes, alsof hij boos was. "Met Sabir."antwoorde Saida. "Aha, Sabir."zei hij met nadruk op Sabir. Manel slikte en dacht even aan zijn woorden terug. "Gefeeliciteerd, wanneer is de dag Manel."Manel keek hem aan en ze zag dat hij boos was. Heel eerggg booos. "Volgende week."Hij slikte even en keek toen woedend om zich heen. "Saida, ik zie je daluk wel even na schooltijd, ik moet even iets doen."Hij rukte zich van haar los en liep toen boos de kantine uit. Saida keek hem verbluft na. 'Wat is er met hem?"vroeg ze verbaasd. Manel wist het. Ik had zijn leuke plannetje verpest die hij voor haar nog in petto had. Manel was blij dat ze tog ging trouwen, was ze tenminste van alle gezeur af! En van Redouan... en dat was het belangerijkst! 

Die avond kwam ze moe en uitgeput thuis. Saida had ze na die gesprek niet meer gesproken. Redouan ook niet meer, waarmee ze heel erg blij was. In de lessen had ze gekeken of Fouad er ook was, maar hij was er ook vandaag niet. Manel vroeg zich nog steeds af waar hij rond zou hangen. Ze durfde hem ook niet te bellen, dus nam ze zich voor dat ze zou afwachten. Thuis aangekomen, zaten haar ouders in de woonkamer thee te drinken. Manel liep de woonkamer binnen en ging toen met een zucht zitten. Haar moeder keek haar dochter bezorgd aan. "Ben je moe of voel je niet lekker?"vroeg ze. Manel glimlachte."Gewoon moe verder niet."Ze knikte. Haar vader keek zijn dochter aan en keek ook bezorgt. "Manel, in het weekend ga je de papieren tekenen."Manel knikte terwijl ze weer de brok in haar keel voelde. Blij zijn, blij zijn! pepte ze derzelf op. "Oke, papa."Terwijl ze glilmlachtte. Haar moeder keek verbaasd naar haar man, maar hij lachtte geruststellend naar haar. Alsof hij daar mee wilde zeggen dat het gelukt was en dat Manel het had geaccepteerd, omdat zij het ook zo graag wilde. Na een glaasje thee te hebben gedronken liep Manel naar boven. Ze wilde even alleen zijn. Ze ging languit op haar bed liggen. Haar dekens voelde koud onder haar rug aan, maar dat vond ze juist lekker. Ze legde haar armen onder haar nek als steun en staarde naar het plafond. Volgende week was ze een getrouwd vrouw. Dan zou ze de vrouw van Sabir zijn. Sarah schoot even in haar hoofd. Hoe zou zij reageren als ze het nieuws zou horen? Diep van binnen interseerde haar het niet eens. Ze vond het zelfs net goed voor haar. Had ze toch van haar kunnen winnen. Manel lachtte even gemeen, maar vermande ze even snel. "Oehdi billah shitaan erashiem."zei ze snel. Zo mocht ze niet denken! Ze zuchtte. Ondanks alles was ze toch nu iets ontspanner. Het gelukkige gevoel dat Sabir van haar hield, hield haar op de been en hield haar vast bij het besluit dat ze had genomen. Het voelde alsof er veel lasten van haar schouders eraf waren gevallen. Ze stond op en liep naar haar kastje waar haar gsm op lag en toetste de nummer van Soufian in. Ze moest hem spreken, nu of nooit. Nu was ze standvastig. Hij ging een paar keer over en hij nam op. "Hey met Manel.'zei ze zachtjes. Nu ze hem aan de lijn had werd ze toch verlegen. "Hey hey. hoe gaat het met je?"vroeg hij blij. 'Goed met jou? Ook goed he alhamdoellilah."Ze knikte automatisch. "Oke dan, Soufian ik moet je zien.'zei ze direct. Hij was even stil en zei toen. "Is goed, het werd wel even tijd."Manel zuchtte blij. Hij deed hier iniedergeval niet moeilijk over. Nu ze zijn stem hoorde, voelde ze haar lichaam trillen van de zenuwen. Ze was bang op zijn reactie als ze hem zou vertellen dat ze zou trouwen. Het liefst draaide ze nu alles terug en had ze hem nooit gebeld, maar ze wist dat het te laat was. "Vanavond zou dat kunnen?"vroeg Soufian. Manel dacht even snel na ."Oke is goed. Zeven uur bij die cafetje waar we eerst waren. Oke, tot dan!"we namen afscheid en hingen op. Manel bleef met een bonsende hart achter. Ze voelde de moed die ze eerst had zinken. Ze was nu zenuwachtiger dan ze eerst was. Ze durfde niet meer. Ze wist niet wat ze zou zeggen en wat ze zou doen als ze hem zag. Manel schudde even haar lichaam en liep toen naar beneden, rechtstreeks naar de keuken. Daar aangekomen, pakte ze een grote koud glas water en dronk het met een teug op. Denkend dat het de warmte die ze nu in haar lichaam voelde, te stillen. Maar de warmte warmte zich juist alleen maar meer op....

Ik trok met een zenuwachtige gevoel me schoenen aan. Diep van binnen zat ik er tegen op om Soufian onder ogen te komen. Maar het moest , dacht ik bij mezelf en met die gedachte probeerde ik mezelf ook te pushen. Toen ik me jas aan had liep ik naar de woonkamer om me ouders gedag te zeggen. Ze keken op , maar ze zeiden niets. Ze dachten vast dat ik even tijd voor me zelf nodig had. Ik liep met lood in me schoenen de deur uit naar de bushalte. 

Bij het station aangekomen stapte ik snel uit. Ik liep met grote passen naar het steegje en zag het cafetje in zicht komen. Toen ik binnenstapte keken sommige mensen om, Manel lette daar niet eens op maar keek snel om zich heen. Hij was er nog niet. Manel liep met een zucht naar een tafeltje achter in en keek op het menukaart. Ik liep naar de bar en bestelde voor mezelf een kop chocomel. Toen ik terug kwam, zag ik hem zitten. Manel voelde der hart kloppen, toen ze hem zag staan. Zijn mooie groene ogen keken haar geschokt en blij tegelijk aan. Hij was helemaal in het zwart, waardoor hij nog mooier eruit zag en zijn ogen kwamen er alleen maar beter uit. Manel's hart bonsde hevig en ze vergat even waarom ze met hem had afgesproken. Al gauw stapte hij op haar af en kuste haar voorzichtig op haar wang. "Heey manel. Leuk om je weer te zien."zei hij iets verleggen. Manel glimlachte verlegen en ze voelde dat ze spijt had dat ze ooit met hem was gaan afspreken."Ik ben ook heel blij om je te zien."Hij glimlachtte en liet haar erlangs. "Moet je ook wat te drinken? Ik loop wel even weer terug hoor."Hij schudde vriendelijk zijn hoofd. 'Ga gauw zitten, we hebben heel wat te bespreken."Manel knikte en van binnen dacht ze. Heeeeel wat ja!! ..
Hij ging lenig zitten en Manel kon haar ogen niet van hem af krijgen. Het gevoel waarvan ze dacht dat het weg was kwam al snel weer helemaal naar boven. Ze zuchtte en nam een slok. Hij keek toe hoe ze een slok nam. Manel durfde niet te kijken, bang dat hij de twijfels in haar ogen zou kunnen lezen. Toen ze haar kopje neerlegde keek ze naar hem op en op haar gezicht verscheen een glimlach. "Je bent nog even mooi Manel."zei hij zachtjes. Manel bloostte lichtjes en zei toen zachtjes. "Dank je." Van binnen kon ze zichzelf niet uitstaan. Hij was getrouwd en nog spreekt ze met hem af. Hij was een verboden terrein en van binnen wist ze dat , maar haar hart had van haar verstand gewonnen. Ze beet even op haar lip. Wat verwachtte ze nu van hem, het was toch maar een afspraak om achter alles een punt te zetten? Maar nu ze voor hem zat wilde ze dat opeens niet meer. Ze kreeg weer de hoop die ze had gehad op de avond van zijn bruiloft. "Soufian, ik wilde je spreken, omdat ik je iets te vertellen heb."Op dat moment zei hij dat ook. Manel slikte haar woorden in en hij deed dat blijkbaar ook , want ze gebaarde tegelijk dat ik of hij konden praten. We lachtte even en hij keek haar toen afwachtend aan. "Jij was eerst."zei hij . Manel glimlachtte en zuchtte. "Soufian, ik vraag me af hoe het nu allemaal zit. Ik heb niets meer van je gehoord enzo.."Ze wilde haar zin afmaken, maar hij onderbrak haar. "Ja daar wilde ik het net over beginnen. Ik heb de papieren pas binnengekregen. Ik moet nog ondertekenen en dan opsturen."Manel was even geschokt van zijn woorden. NU het eindelijk bijna gebeurde leek haar geweten aan haar te knagen. Ze wist dat dit niet goed was. "Maar Soufian luister. Ik moet je iets vertellen."Hij knikte en keek haar afwachtend aan. Manel keek even naar de grond, want het leek even dat zijn ogen door haar heen konden kijken. "Ik ga volgende week trouwen"."zei ze zachtjes, maar zo hard genoeg zodat hij het ook kon horen. Manel keek hem even aan en ze zag dat hij geschokt naar haar keek. Hij slikte een paar keer en keek verbaasd om zich heen, zoekend naar iets.Hij keek haar weer aan. "Manel, waarom?"vroeg hij uiteindelijk. "Ik heb het allemaal bijna voorelkaar. Dan ga jij weer trouwen."_

----------


## miss_meryem

_Ze knikte. "Soufian, ik heb het niet geregeld, maar me ouders. Ze vonden dat het tijd werd dat ik ging trouwen. Ik kon moeilijk zeggen dat ik op jouw wacht, want dat klinkt gewoon belachelijk!"Hij knikte maar zijn ogen vertelde me dat hij boos was. "Kan je het niet stop zetten, het uitstellen, of iets? Totdat ik het geregeld heb?"Manel schudde voorzichtig haar hoofd."Soufian, het allemaal al geregeld, volgende week trouw ik. Het heeft allemaal te lang geduurd."Hij zuchtte en slikte een paar keer. Waarom yarabie, kreunde hij. Manel voelde de brok in haar keel komen. "Soufian, ik wil je een ding vragen. Kan je dan niet op mij wachten. Ik heb ook op jou gewacht. Dat is het enige wat ik van jou vraag."Hij schudde eerst zijn hoofd en Manel schrok. "Ik kan het idee niet aan dat jij volgende week met een ander man gaat trouwen. Dat je met hem die avond zal zijn en de avonden daarop."Manel zuchtte. "Soufian als ik dat kan accepteren moet jij dat ook kunnen. Ik heb dat ook geaccepteerd met jou en Moena. En ik zal voor jou dan proberen om dan niets met me man te gaan doen."Het woordje mijn man voelde raar op me tong. Hij schudde weer zijn hoofd. "Manel daar ben ik niet tevreden over. Ik wil jou heel, zonder dat iemand jou aangeraakt heeft. Ik wil dat je probeert om het uit te stellen, zodat ik meer tijd heb om de papieren te regelen." Manel dacht even na. "Oke Soufian, ik zal proberen om het uit te stellen, oke? Als dat niet lukt, dan zal dat in de loop van me huwelijk zijn."Hij knikte. Met dit antwoord was hij wel tevreden. "Manel, met wie ga je trouwen?"vroeg hij zachtjes en leek bang te zijn van haar antwoord. Manel werd even verlegen. "Met Sabir."zei ze zachtjes. "Aaha."was het enige wat hij uit kon brengen. "Toch."Manel keek hem verbaasd aan. "Hoezo toch?"zei ze uiteindelijk. "Ik kreeg al van alle kanten te horen dat je vaak bij hem was en dat er over een huwelijk werd gepraat, maar ik geloofde dat niet."Manel knikte. Roddels gingen snel rond... Ik zag dat hij opeens er bleek uit zag en dat hij ver weg was met zijn gedachte. Manel vond het niet eens gek. Ze kon derzelf wel voor der kop slaan. Ze had hun beide hoop gegeven, maar ze wist dat dit op niets zou uitkomen. Ze was hier gekomen om hem voorgoed uit haar leven te kriijgen, maar dat was haar niet gelukt. Hij stond op en keek haar toen aan. Hij wilde haar iets zeggen, maar bedacht zich. "Wat wil je zeggen Soufian?"vroeg hij. Hij schudde zijn hoofd. "Niets bijzonders. "Manel wist dat er iets hem dwars zat, iets .. het ging niet over dit, daar was hij te bleek voor.. Hij keek haar met bange ogen aan, alsof hij haar voor het laatst zou zien, alsof hij afscheid nam. Manel stond ook op en stak haar hand naar hem uit. Hij pakte die aan en trok haar naar zich toe. Hij boog zich voorover en kustte voorzichtig op haar mond. Manel sloot haar ogen en haar gevoelens voor Soufian kwamen naar boven. Hij drukte steviger zijn lippen op die van haar. Manel voelde dat hij haar kuste alsof het de laatste kus was."Ze kreunde even en maakte zich van hem los. Toen ze hem aankeek, zag ze tranen in zijn ogen. "Wat is er Soufian." zei Manel bang. Er moest iets anders zijn dat hem zo overstuur maaktte. De manier van doen is gewoon niet te beschrijven. Hij gedroeg zich opeens heel raar. Hij schudde zijn hoofd. "Niets."Hij liet haar los en zei toen gedag en liep toen met een gebogen hoofd de caf uit. Manel keek hem verdrietig na. Haar droomjongen, haar man.. waarom kon ze niet met hem gelukkig worden, zonder een achtergrond met vol ellende? Want ze wist dat als ze met hem zou trouwen dat dan pas de echte ellende zou gebeuren... Iets van binnen maakte haar bang, Soufian hield iets achter zich. Hij wilde het haar vertellen, maar hij bedacht zich. Waarom moest Manel nog achter zien te komen, maar ze wist niet of ze dat wel wilde weten... 

Na mijn afspraak met Soufian kwam ik uitgeput thuis. Zijn woorden, zinnen alles van hem had me vermoeid gemaakt. Ik voelde me lichaam nog steeds trillen. De kus van Soufian brandde nog steeds op me lippen. Manel ging met een plof op haar bed liggen en sloot haar ogen. Zijn ogen, gezicht, lichaamsbouw kwam weer als een flits voorbij schieten. Vanzelfsprekend schoten er tranen in haar ogen. Diep van binnen, heel erg diep van binnen wist ik dat het nooit maar dan ook nooit goed zou komen. Ik wist dat er maar vijf procent van de honderd procent zeker kon zijn dat ik met Soufian in een huwelijk zou eindigen. Over haar wang gleed een traan, dat diep vanuit haar hart kwam. Ze veegde het ruw van haar wang af. Haar wang deed nog steeds een klein beetje pijn, maar het was grotendeels al weg. Ze kon zich nu op niets concenstreren en als ze nu naar beneden zou gaan zou ze met haar gedachte ver weg zijn, dus nam ze zich voor om nu te gaan liggen en te gaan slapen, als dat haar zou lukken, want pas na paar uurtjes viel ze in een diepe slaap...

De volgende dag, toen ze op school aankwam, zag de plein er verlaten uit. Manel liep snel het grote gebouw binnen en liep toen naar de kantine. Ze was iets te vroeg ,maar ze had geen zin in gehad om wat langer in bed te liggen. Dus was ze maar naar school gegaan voor afleiding. In de kantine was het niet te druk maar ook niet leeg. Hier en daar zaten wat ouderen of jongeren wat te drinken en te kletsen. Manel ging op een bankje zitten dat in een hoek zat met wat planten eromheen. Ze zat er alleen, maar dat wilde ze ook het liefst. Even alleen, weg van iedereen en kon ze tenminste goed nadenken. Ze pakte een boek uit haar tas, anders zou ze zich zo leeg voelen. Alsof ze hier vriendloos zat te wachten op mensen. Ze bladerde wat in haar boek, maar haar gedachte waren bij Soufian. Ze dacht aan gisteravond, zijn ogen zijn gezicht. Alles leek een droom. Alsof het weer een van haar dromen was geweest, maar ze wist dat het niet zo was geweest en dat maakte alleen maar ongeloofwaardiger. Ze zuchtte en bladerde weer ruw door het boek, toen er een gedaante naast haar kwam zitten. Toen Manel opkeek, keek ze in Fouad's gezicht. Hij glimlachtte naar haar en Manel glimlachtte blij terug. "Ik mag toch wel even naast je zitten he?"vroeg hij uiteindelijk terwijl zijn ogen twinkelde. Manel bloostte een beetje, waarom wist ze niet. 'Dat hoef je niet eens te vragen, dat weet je. Je mag altijd erbij komen zitten."zei ze aardig. Hij keek verlegen naar de grond, maar al gauw vermande hij zich. "Hoe gaat het met je?"vroeg hij vriendelijk. "Goed met jou ?" Hij knike. "Met mij altijd he."Manel stak haar duim omhoog. "Houwe zo."hij knikte glimlachend. Toen was het even stil, Manel keek voor zich uit en ze zag van uit haar ooghoeken dat hij aan een sleutelhanger frunnikte. Hier zaten ze dan, stilletjes naast elkaar. Ze wisten beiden niets te zeggen. "Ewa, hoe was je weekend?"vroeg hij uiteindelijk. "leuk, ik ben tante geworden."Hij verstarde even en keek haar verbaasd aan. "Oja gefeeliciteerd."hij schudde haar hand en Manel knikte blozend. Hij was even van zijn stuk gebracht, maar herstelde zich al snel. "Dank je. Hoe heet ze?"vroeg hij . "Nawal."Hij knikte."Mooi naam, goed over nagedacht."Manel lachtte. Hij keek haar geamuseerd van schuin aan. "En jij dan? Waar was jij vorige week, ik had gemerkt dat je er niet was."hij keek haar met zijn bruine ogen twinkelend aan. "Je had me wel gemist, geef maar toe."Manel schaterde het uit en knikte uiteindelijk. 'Oke een heel klein beetje dan."hij lachtte. "Ik was gewoon op familiebezoek en had geen zin om naar school te gaan."Manel knikte. "Was het gezellig ?"vroeg ze. Hij knikte. "Jawel. Ik had niet alle familieleden ontmoet, maar dat maakte het niet saaier."Manel knikte. Ze waren weer stil toen Fouad weer de stilte verbrak. 'Oja, nog over de werkstuk. We moeten daar nog over hebben."Manel knikte, maar ze raakte weer in gedachte verzonken._

----------


## miss_meryem

_Fouad vervaagde naar de achtergrond. Alles leek te veranderen om haar heen. Ze zag der zelf hier zitten, naast Sabir. Voor haar keek iedereen naar haar toe. De zaal was druk met meisjes en jongens, die danste op de maat van het muziek. Zelf was ze behangen met sieraden, besmeurd met make-up en aangekleed. Ze keek naar Fouad, maar ze zag Sabir voor zich. Hij lachtte naar haar, maar Manel kon niet terug lachen iets of iemand van binnen liet dat niet toe. Op achtergrond, zag ze Sarah. Grijnzend met haar armen over elkaar heen toe kijken. Ze keek naar Manel alsof ze had gewonnen, maar van wat had ze gewonnen als ze hier naast Sabir zat? Manel voelde de wanhopige gevoel weer naar boven komen en de tranen schoten weer naar boven, maar ze probeerde ze terug te dringen. Iets in haar lichaam deed pijn, Manel greep er na en toen ze naar haar hand keek waar ze haar hand op legde, zag ze opeens bloed. Manel verbleekte en ze zag dat Sabir ook verbleekte Toen ze haar hand eraf haalde zag ze een gat. Een groot gat, zo groot zodat ze gewoon haar hart zag bonken. Maar hij bonkte zwak. Met afgrijzen keek ze naar haar hart en ze zag dat het gebroken was. Zo erg gebroken, dat het net leek alsof het niet te genezen was. Manel schrok op uit haar gedachte en keek bleek naar Fouad op. Fouad was allang gestopt met praten en had haar bezorgd aangekeken. Manel voelde de rillingen en de angst langs haar rug gaan en de misselijkheid kwam naar boven. Ze wist wat het betekende, haar hart zou gebroken worden. Iets zou haar hart hevig breken, zo hard dat het bijna niet te helen zal zijn. Manel glimlachtte geruststellend, maar de misselijkheid maakte nu plaats voor kotsneigingen. Ze stond geel van kleur op en liep van Fouad vandaan naar de wc's . Ze botste tegen de deur aan en liep toen wankelend de wc binnen. Ze opende een deur en ging gebukt over de wcpot hangen. Ze kotste er alles uit en ze had het gevoel alsof ze niet meer kon. Zwak en duizelig stond ze op en liep toen wankelend naar de spiegel. Verderop bij de deur hoorde ze Fouad dicht tegen de deur aangeleund praten. 'Manel , praat! Gaat alles goed daar?"vroeg hij een paar keer. "Ja het gaat al,"zei ze schor. Ze hoorde hem zuchtten en hij kwam de wc binnen."Kijk wat ik voor je doe, ik offer me eigen op en betreed de wc van de dames. " Op Manel's bleke gezicht verscheen een zwakke glimlach. Hij keek haar aan en ze zag dat hij even van haar schrok, maar Manel trok er niets van aan. Ze voelde zich nog steeds beroerd en moe. Hij pakte wat doekjes uit het automaat en maakte ze nat met water. "Manel laat me even."toen hij zag dat Manel het natte doekje van hem wilde aannemen. Manel liet het toe en hij gebood haar dat ze haar ogen moest sluiten. Ze deed wat hij haar vroeg en ze sloot haar ogen. Ze voelde hoe hij zachtjes met het koude doekje langs haar ogen, voorhoofd, wangen ging. Het voelde lekker koud aan. Nadat hij er paar malen langs haar gezicht mee had geaaid , zakte de misselijkheid een beetje. Ze voelde haar hart warm worden met elke aanraking van Fouad. Ze aanrakingen waren geduldig en zachtjes. Manel opende voorzichtig haar ogen en glimlachtte. Hij keek haar ook glimlachend aan, maar ze zag dat hij nog steeds bezorgd keek. Hij gooide de doekje weg en keek haar schuin aan. "Dank je wel."zei ze zachtjes en ze voelde zich verlegen worden. "Niets te danken meid. Het was niets. Voel je je al wat beter?"Manel knikte en keek weer verlegen naar hem op. Zijn mooie krulletjes die vrolijk danste, zijn mooie twinkelende ogen die haar bezorgd aankeken, raakte haar op een moment diep in haar hart. Ze voelde dat ze hem steeds meer aardiger begon te vinden, maar telkens nam ze zich voor dat hij gewoon een klasgenoot is en dat ze niets voor hem zou kunnen voelen, omdat hij haar type niet is. Hij glimlachtte wat tevreden, maar ze zag nog steeds zijn bezorgde blik. Manel maakte van haar hand een kommetje en liet er water in gieten en nam er wat slokken van. "Manel, mischien kan je beter naar huis gaan."zei Fouad. Manel schudde haar hoofd terwijl ze het water dat een spoor achter had gelaten op haar lippen af veegde. "Nee, ik blijf."Hij knikte. Ze liepen samen naar buiten, want Manel wilde graag naar buiten gaan om luchtje te scheppen. Ze liepen samen de schoolplein op naar de park. Bij de park aangekomen gingen ze op een bankje zitten en keken ze voor zich uit. Ze warem beiden stil, ze wisten weer niets te zeggen. Maar dit keer was het anders, beiden diep in gedachte. Fouad met vragen, Manel met zorgen. Hij keek haar aan, maar dat merkte ze niet eens. "Manel, wat is er met je? Je zegt wel dat het goed met je gaat, maar ik zag het al vanaf het moment toen je op die bankje in de kantine ging zitten dat je er anders uit zag. Je ziet er zo bleek uit, zo slaaploos."Manel keek op en liet zijn woorden doordringen. Ze zuchtte. Hij ging weer verder."Manel je kan me alles vertellen, vertel me wat je dwars zit. Mischien kan ik je helpen."Manel schudde haar hoofd. "Nee je kan niets doen."Hij zuchtte. Hij gaf het niet zo snel op. 'Ewa vertel me iniedergeval waar je mee zit, kan je je hart luchtten. "Manel keek naar hem op en ze zag dat hij het meende. Zou ze hem vertrouwen en hem alles vertellen? Ze nam een diepe zucht en begon er alles uit te gooien. Haar eerste ontmoeting met Sarah en Soufian. Haar gevoelens op de bruiloft van Selma voor Soufian en Sabir. Sabir met Sarah, Soufian bruiloft. Zijn beloftes, haar ontmoetingen met Sabir. Redouan en Saida. Redouan's bedreigingen en toen ze aankwam dat over haar eigen bruiloft met die van Sabir kwam, zag ze hem even verstrakken. Hij was geschrokken, dat merkte ze toen hij haar even met grote ogen aankeek, maar Manel bleef maar doorpraten en toen ze klaar was zuchtte ze weer en keek hem afwachtend aan. Ze was ene kant wel blij dat ze het eindeljk iemand kon vertellen, maar andere kant voelde het niet goed aan. Ze was bang dat hij haar niet sirieus zou nemen, want hij was tijdens haar uitbarsting stil geweest en had niets gezegd. Maar aandachtig geluisterd en vaak gekucht of gezucht. Hij keek voor zich uit en was verdacht stil, Manel kon er niet tegen en zei toen zachtjes maar haast smekend. "Zeg iets."Hij keek geschrokken naar haar op, alsof ze hem uit zijn gedachte had gehaald. "Pfff Manel, ik weet even hier niets op te zeggen. Ik zit hier gewoon zowat letterlijk met me bek vol tanden."Hij zuchtte weer en streek met zijn handen over zijn gezicht en keek haar weer aan. "Wil je met Sabir trouwen?"vroeg hij. Manel moest meteen aan Soufian denken, want hij had die vraag ook aan haar gesteld. Ze leek even te twijfelen en zei toen. "Ik wil wel, maar ... ' Je zit met Soufian en je zit er ook mee van Sabir en Sarah."Manel knikte. Dat had ze willen zeggen. "Ewa dat is toch simpel, waarom stel je die bruiloft niet uit.'Manel glimlachtte uitgeput. "Nee Fouad, ik trouw aan het einde van de week en in deze paar dagen moet ik tekenen. Alles is bijna allemaal geregeld."Hij zuchtte weer. Ik voelde dat hij verdrietig was, want hij leek nu helemaal niet meer op zijn gemak. "Manel, hou je van hem?"Manel trok haar wenkbrauw omhoog. "Van Sabir."Maakte hij af. Manel dacht even na en keek hem aan. Hield ze eigenlijk wel van Sabir? Ze dacht aan alles wat ze met hem had meegemaakt en ze was in de loop van de tijd van hem gaan houden, kwam ze er nu achter. Ze zou niet zonder hem kunnen. Ze knikte. Hij knikte , maar ik zag dat hij even bleek was geworden. "Ewa, je trouwt met Sabir, word met hem gelukkig. Iedereen zal je met rust laten. Sarah, je familie en Soufian. Want met Soufian moet je dan echt verbreken, je hoopt op niets. Je hoopt op het onmogelijke."Ze knikte, zijn woorden raakte diep in haar hart, want hij was de eerste die haar de realiteit onder haar neus schoof. "Over Redouan zou ik eens mee naar de politie stappen, want ik snap niet eens dat je hier al lang mee rond loopt. Manel, hij mag je niet aanraken en vooral niet bedreigen. Hij probeerde je te chanteren, dus je moet echt naar de politie stappen."Manel schudde haar hoofd. Ze had hem niet verteld dat hij vreemd was gegaan, want dat wilde ze op 1 of manier niet, omdat hij ook Saida kende."Hij heeft zich al een poosje niets meer van zich laten horen, dus hoeft dat niet meer. Hij weet nu dat ik ga trouwen, dus neemt hij zeker afstand."Fouad schudde zijn hoofd.' En als hij dat nou niet doet?"zei hij. Manel schudde driftig en eigenwijs haar hoofd. "Nee Fouad, als ik dat doe dan valt hij me juist wel weer lastig. Ik ben al blij dat ik even niets van hem gehoord heb."Hij zuchtte. "Ooke, wat jij wil."zei hij uiteindelijk. Ze waren weer even stil, toen hij naar haar omdraaide. "Manel, je weet me te vinden he. Je hebt me nummer dus je kan me altijd bellen als je met iets zit."Manel knikte. "Dus als je je toch bedenkt en even weg wil zijn van alles dan kan je me altijd bellen. Ik zal je dan wel helpen om je er doorheen te krijgen. " Manel knikte maar ze wist niet eens wat hij zei want het drong niet eens tot haar door. Anders had ze gehoord dat hij hier mee iets wilde zeggen. "Je woont toch in Limburg?"vroeg ze uiteindelijk. Hij knikte, alsof hij er niet over wilde praten. Manel knikte ook. "Ik zal het onthouden! Van wat je daarnette zei."Hij knipoogde. "Moet je echt doen.'zei hij nogmaals. Alsof hij haar wilde overhalen. Manel knikte verlegen. Hij stond op en trok haar oook overeind. "Kom de lessen zijn begonnen."Manel knikte en ze voelde zich gedeeltelijk opgelucht en beter. Het had haar goed gedaan, om haar hart te luchten. Fouad had toch gelijk. Terwijl ze hem volgde, voelde ze dat Fouad integenstelling tot haar juist verdrietig leek, alsof hem iets dwars zat. Ze had er geen zin om daarover na te denken, want ze had wel genoeg dingen aan haar hoofd!_

----------


## miss_meryem

_Haar gsm trilde onder de les en Manel pakte het snel uit haar broekzak, zo snel zodat haar leraar het niet zou zien. Ze zag dat ze een sms had ontvangen. "Kom straks na schooltijd naar me huis. Ik mis je . xX Superman."Manel lachtte bij zijn smsje. Zijn koosnaampje had ze lang niet gebruikt. Ze pakte de ketting van Sabir uit haar tas, terwijl ze aandachtig luisterde naar de woorden van haar leraar. Ze deed hem om en verborg haar ketting onder haar trui. Anders zou Sabir weer raar denken. Ze keek snel naar Fouad maar hij zat beetje onderuitgezakt voor zich uit te kijken. Ik zag dat hij ver weg was met zijn gedachte. Manel zuchtte en keek ook voor zich uit. Haar bruiloft was nu precies over vijf dagen. Over vijf dagen was ze een getrouwd vrouw, wie had dat ooit gedacht? Ze hoorde van ver weg de bel gaan. Manel schrok op en stond op en ruimde al haar boeken bij elkaar. Fouad was al weg, zag ze . Manel zuchtte weer en liep de lokaal uit. 

Bij de halte die ze nodig had stapte ze uit. Ze liep snel door naar zijn huis. Onderweg maakte ze een omweg, bang dat ze Redouan weer zou zien. Bij zijn huis aangekomen belde ik aan en ik hoorde al gauw een piepgeluid. Manel opende de deur en stapte naar binnen. Bij de tweede verdieping liep ze het gangetje in, naar zijn deur. Voor zijn deur belde ze aan en na een tijdje maakte hij open. Hij glimlachtte en trok haar naar zich toe. Kustte op haar wang en bekeek haar gezicht. 'Je bent bleek, maar je wang zie je niets meer van. Voel je je niet zo lekker?"vroeg hij bezorgd. Manel knikte. "Een klein beetje."hij knikte. "Kom snel binnen dan verwen ik je."Manel ging met een glimlach naar binnen. Ze voelde zich weer helemaal thuis. Ze rook zijn geur alles, dat maakte haar weer goed. Ze voelde dat ze hem had gemist, desondanks alles. Ze trok haar schoenen en haar jas uit en volgde hem naar de woonkamer. Zijn haren waren zoals gewoonlijk naar achteren gekamt, hij had een zwarte nette broek aan met daarop een zwarte bloes. Hij zag er zoals gewoonlijk weer oogverblindend uit! Ze ging op de bank zitten en hij zei dat hij zo terug was en zich ging omkleden. Hij vertrok uit de woonkamer. Ze keek even om haar heen, toen ze iets op de kast zag liggen, dat naast de eethoek stond. Ze stond op en luisterde even, waar Sabir ongeveer was. Hij was blijkbaar in zijn slaapkamer. Ze liep naar het kastje toe en zag een geel envelop zitten. Het was opengescheurd. Ze raapte het op en keek erin, maar er zat er niets in. Iets in haar fluisterde in haar oor dat ze in de laatjes moesten kijken. Haar geweten knaagde aan haar maar haar hart won van haar verstand. Ze opende de eerste laatje , maar daar zat ze alleen maar wat troep in zitten. Bij de laatje ernaast zag ze een doos in zitten. Een zilvere doos, het leek een ouderwetste oude doos dat van hout was gemaakt. Op de bovenkant zag je dingen in gegrafeerd. Ze pakte het heel voorzichtig uit de laatje en legde het op de kastje. Ze kreeg hem eerst niet open, maar hij zat gewoon even vast. Ze opende het toch met moeite en toen ze hem had geopend zag ze als eerst brieven. Brieven van de bedrijf waar hij werkte, acceptgirro's. Ze zag dat hij heel wat verdiende. Onderin zag ze een blauw fluweel doosje, maar onder het fluweel doosje leek het net alsof ze een foto zag. Ze pakte eerst het doosje en legde naast het doos. Toen het foto opraapte, stond haar hart even stil. Ze werd bleek en ze voelde al snel de woede en verdriet naar boven komen. Op de foto zag ze Sabir en Sarah, kussend terwijl er een foto van hun werd gemaakt. Er zat nog een foto eronder en daar stonden ze arm om arm lachend naar de camera te kijken. In haar ogen schoten tranen en ze legde ze snel terug in de doos. Het doosje maakte ze voorzichtig open, terwijl haar handen trilde. Toen ze het opende zag ze een mooie ring in zitten met een grote diamant erin. Manel's hart bonsde hevig. Het was zo'n mooie ring, gewoon niet te beschrijven. Uit nieuwschierigheid haalde ze de bodem van het doosje eruit en ook daar zag ze een briefje zitten. Haar handen trilde toen ze het briefje open maakte en in haar ogen schoten tranen, terwijl ze verdoofd begon te lezen. 

Heey Prinsesje,

Ik heb hier voor jou een ring uitgezocht, speciaal voor jou.
Ik wil dat je mijn ring draagt, omdat ik veel van je hou.
Ookal hebben we een moeilijke tijd gehad, maar we werken ons er 
wel door heen ! 

veel liefs,
Sabir. 

Dit was vast allemaal voor Sarah bedoeld, want de foto's hadden er ondergelegen. Toen ze verder zocht zag ze een brief. Het was een klein kladbriefje.


Ik hou van je, niet boos zijn!
Sarah. 

Manel voelde zich over haar hele lichaam trillen. Waarom was hij boos op haar? Manel voelde niet eens dat de tranen over haar wangen gleden. Ze ruimde alles boos en snikkend op en nam het onder haar armen mee naar zijn kamer. Ze liep in een waas van tranen naar zijn slaapkamer . Ze opende boos zonder te kloppen zijn deur. Ze zag niet dat hij half naakt naar haar omdraaide. 

Toen hij haar zag huilen liep hij bezorgd op haar af. "Ga weg klootzak! Ik wist het ! Wat doe jij met Sarah he! Klootzak!"schreeuwde ze,terwijl ze hem van zich afduwde. Hij keek haar niet begrijpend aan. "Waar heb je het over?"vroeg hij verbaasd en boos tegelijk. Nog steeds verbluft van haar aanval. "Je vraagt nog waar ik het over heb?! Wat is dit en dit?"terwijl ze het doosje en de fotos en het kladbriefje kwaad in het rond gooide. Hij keek geschrokken naar de dingen die ze gooide. Hij keek verbaasd naar de dingen terwijl Manel hem snikkend aankeek. "Ik wist het."zei ze zachtjes. Hij keek haar aan. Ze had verwacht dat hij nu alles zou bekennen, maar in zijn ogen zag ze juist dat hij boos was. "Manel wat is dit? Zit je zomaar in me spullen te neuzen?"vroeg hij boos. Manel stopte een beetje met snikken en keek hem beschaamd aan. Ze wist dat het fout was in zijn spullen te neuzen. Maar dat ging er nu bij haar niet om. "Leg dat maar eerst maar eens uit."zei ze boos terug. Hij zuchtte boos en streek ruw met zijn handen door zijn haar. "Manel die briefje, was gewoon een keer toen Sarah hier bij me was. Ik was boos op haar en toen had ze die briefje door het brievenbus gegooit. Ik had dat toevallig nog in me doos bewaard."Manel snikte weer. "En die foto dan!?! Leg dat maar eens uit."hij zuchtte. "Manel dat was een paar dagen voor die dag toen ik voor je stoep stond. Toen je me weg had gestuurd! Ik en Sarah waren uit geweest en hebben die foto gemaakt, maar het veranderd toch niets tussen ons, want ze is verleden tijd!" Ze wilde er tussen komen maar hij praatte verder. "En die brief en die ring was voor jou bedoeld."zei hij en Manel keek even hem met een open mond aan terwijl ze stopte met snikken. "Voor mij?"stotterde ze. "Ja voor jou! Ik wou je verassen, maar je hebt het al gevonden en je hebt het goed verknalt."zei hij nors. Hij draaide zich van haar om en pakte ruw een t-shirt van zijn bed af. Manel keek beschaamd naar de grond en het liefst was ze nu door de grond gezakt. Ze was zo stom om als een blinde naar zijn kamer te rennen en allemaal verwijten naar zijn hoofd te gooien. Hij had voor haar een ring gekocht! Ze was toch opgelucht en raapte het doosje op dat op de grond lag. Ze deed de ring om haar vinger en bekeek het een tijdje. Hij had zijn t-shirt al aan en draaide zich naar haar toe. In haar ogen verscheen weer tranen. "Het spijt me, "zei ze beteuterd. "Het spijt me zo erg."zei ze weer. Over haar wangen gleden tranen, tranen van schaamte. Hij kreeg weer een beetje spijt van zijn uitbarsting en liep op haar af. "Niet huilen Manel."terwijl hij een arm om haar sloeg. Ze snikte op zijn schouders, terwijl hij haar stevig vast hield. "Het spijt me ook. Ik had je meteen moeten geven en niet zo dom moeten bewaren. En die foto's had ik moeten weggooien!"Manel keek naar hem op. Ze glimlachtte. "Oke vergeet alles."Hij knikte, iets in zijn ogen was er veranderd. Hij leek juist verdrietig. Hij keek haar glimlachend aan, maar hij keek alsof hij met iets zat. Iets dat hem dwars zat. Hij wilde iets zeggen, maar hij hield zich in. Manel dacht er niet eens over na en begon over de ring, waar ze aandachtig naar aan het kijken was. " De ring is wel heel mooi. " terwijl ze verlegen haar hand opstak en naar de ring keek. Hij glimlachtte. "Net zo mooi als jou!"Manel blooste een beetje en droogde haar tranen terwijl ze hem voorzichtig kuste. Ze maakte zich van hem los, want ze voelde hoe hij probeerde haar mond te openen, maar dat wilde ze nog niet. Zo ver wilde ze niet met hem gaan, totdat ze echt getrouwd zouden zijn. "Dus Manel, je bent me vrouwtje nu. Niet officieel natuurlijk, maar je draagt me ring!"Manel knikte en glimlachtte. Ze kuste hem weer. "En jij bent me mannetje, we zullen heel gelukkig worden, zonder leugens en bedrog.'Dat had ze expres gezegt, want Sarah zat nog steeds in haar achterhoofd. Ze voelde dat het nog niet helemaal goed zat met Sarah. Hij leek even geschrokken maar glimlachtte algauw." Zonder leugens en bedrog."herhaalde hij zachtjes haar woorden en kustte haar weer zachtjes. Manel legde haar hoofd op zijn schouders en sloot haar ogen. Ze hoopte maar weer, dat haar argwaan gewoon weer voor niets was geweest, maar ze voelde zich nog steeds niet opgelucht. Ze was niet tevreden en dat hoorde ze nu toch wel te zijn??_

----------


## Batata24

TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP TOP !!! 
ga gauw verder !!

----------


## rooierozen

SHOUKRAN BEZAFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

----------


## Batata24

OOOHHH.. GA JE GAUW VERDER PLEASE PLEASE PLEASEEEEEE

----------


## Elhbiba

ga gauw verder meid  :blauwe kus: 

 :zwaai:

----------


## Batata24

hallo hallo hallo
je hebt vast wel wat nieuwe stukjes voor ons toch  :Smilie:  

please  :Smilie:

----------


## miss_meryem

SORRY SORRY DAT IK NIET MEER HEB GEREAGEERD! MAAR DAT D0E IK NU WEER WEL! KVERGEET JULLIE HEUS NIET!  :grote grijns: 
kus meryem

----------


## Batata24

joooeeepppieeee ze is er weerrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## miss_meryem

_De hele avond hadden we veel bijgekletst over de bruiloft en de toekomst. Ik werd steeds zekerder van me zaak. Ik zou gewoon met Sabir trouwen en dan zien hoe het zou lopen. Over Soufian wilde ik nog niet over nadenken. Ik droomde met Sabir over van alles en nog wat, terwijl ik tussen zijn benen op de bank lag. Ik voelde me nu stukke beter, de ruzie van een paar uur geleden waren we zowat vergeten. Als ik er nu over terugdacht, voelde ik weer de schaamtegevoel naar boven komen, ik kon ook zo stom zijn soms! ..
Ik had er helemaal zin in en het liefst wilde ik nu dat het de trouwdag was, maar geduld is een schone zaak! In de avond bracht Sabir mij naar huis. Ik gaf hem een snelle kus op zijn mond en liep tevredenheid naar huis. 

In de kantine zag ik Fouad op me af lopen. Ik had hem al gezien en naarmate hij dichterbij kwam, ik hem glimlachend aankeek. Hij ging tegenover me zitten en grijnsde breed. "Je ziet er stukke beter uit, je lacht zelfs al! Hoe komt het?!"vroeg hij. Manel keek verlegen naar de grond en liet haar ring van Sabir aan hem zien. Hij hield even zijn adem in en klakte met zijn tong. " Sowsow dat ziet er duur uit." Manel glimlachtte. Iets in zijn stem weerklonk de jaloezie. "Ewa moet toch wel voor mij." Hij lachtte. "Tuurlijk wel, ik zou zelfs nog een duurder ring voor je kopen."Manel stopte met lachen en keek even naar hem. Hij meende het , terwijl hij toch lachtte. Ik zag het aan zijn blik. "Fouad.."Begon Manel en zuchtte diep. Hij grijnsde. "Het was maar een geintje."op Manel's gezicht verscheen een glimlach, ze wist dat hij het meende, maar ze liet het maar zo voordat ze daluk weer een heel ophef kreeg over niets. "Maarre Manel ik wil je wel een ding zeggen. Je verdient beter ."Manel rolde met haar ogen. "Fouad, please. Wees aub blij voor me."Hij zuchtte. "Surry ik kan er niets aan doen. Ik heb gewoon me dag niet. Ik wens jou al het geluk in de wereld, dat weet je. Vooral na alles wat je hebt meegemaakt!"Manel glimlachtte. "Oke dan, zo wil ik het horen."en ze stak haar tond naar hem uit. Hij schaterde het uit. Manel lachtte ook en stond op. "Ik ga naar de les. Ik spreek je."Hij knikte. "Ik zie je wel in de volgende les oke?"Manel knikte en liep van hem vandaan. Wat deed Fouad vandaag raar. Hij deed nors tegen haar en jarloersheid straalde van hem af. Manel zuchtte. Ze moest er gewoon niets van aantrekken. Niet nu ze zich net zo lekker voelde.

In de lessen en na schooltijd ontweek ik Fouad zo veel mogelijk. Ik wist dat ik ondankbaar deed tegenover hem, want de herrineringen van gistermiddag was kwam steeds naar boven wanneer ik naar hem keek. Maar ik kon niet anders. Ik was nu bijna getrouwd, ik moest wel. Ik zou hem gewoon te vriend houden, mischien zelfs gewoon als klasgenoot. Meer niet, als het niet anders kon!

Toen Manel vrolijk de schoonplein op liep zag ze haar vriendin met haar vriend staan. Redouan en Saida hadden haar niet in de gaten. Ze kon nu nog terrug? Het was al te laat, want verderop zag Sabir haar al staan. Hij kwam de schoolplein opgelopen en liep op haar af. Hij kustte haar op de wang en glimlachtte naar haar. "Goed zo, je draagt me ketting en me ring."Manel lachtte. "Ga je me nu elke dag controleren of ik alles wel draag?"zei ze speels. "Tuurlijk, desnoods huur ik zelfs spionnen in."Manel lachtte en porde hem in zijn zij. Terwijl ze elkaar aan het plagen waren, kwamen Saida en Redouan bij hun staan. Saida kuchtte en we keken beiden naar hun op. Op Manel's gezicht verdween de glimlach. "Heeey Redouan, alles goed?"vroeg Sabir spontaan terwijl hij zijn hand schudde en zijn arm half over hem heen sloeg. Redouan omhelsde hem ook. "Tuurlijk met jou?"vroeg hij. Terwijl hij naar Manel keek. Manel ontweek zijn blik en keek naar Saida. Saida knipoogde en seinde naar Sabir. Manel lachtte nep naar Saida. Ze kon Saida niet meer uit staan. Mischien kwam dat door Redouan of door de manier hoe ze zich gedroeg de laatste tijd. Ze deed zich zo sletterig voor. Overal waar ze met hem was deed ze klef. En dat irriteerde me, want ik wist dat Saida in werkelijkheid echt niet zo was. Maar liefde maakt blind he.. Ze praatte tegen me maar het drong niet eens tot me door. Ik keek naar Redouan en Sabir. Terwijl hij met Sabir praatte keek hij mij aan. Met zijn doordringende blik, wist ik wat hij wilde zeggen. Hij was boos, maar Manel had daar schijt aan. Ik had geen zin meer in om dit alles over me heen te laten lopen, ik had me voorgenomen dat als hij iets zou doen dat ik meteen naar Sabir en de politie zou stappen. Ze namen afscheid en Saida zei dat ze me snel zou zien om nog van alles voor het bruiloft te doen. Manel knikte. Ga maar weer, dacht Manel bitter. Saida en Redouan liepen arm om arm weg en Sabir en Manel bleven achter. Ze liepen samen de schoolplein af terwijl Sabir vertelde over wat Redouan had gezegt. "Hij feliciteerde me, hij is echt een aardige jongen weet je dat?"vroeg hij. Manel knikte. "Ja'."zei ze kortaf. Schijn bedriegt dacht ze bitter. Ze stapte in en keek naar buiten. Sabir stapte in en zei toen. "Ik weet niet wie dat is , maar een jongen kijkt de hele tijd deze kant op."terwijl hij vanuit zijn kant naar buiten wees. Manel ging over hem gebogen naar buiten kijken en haar hart stond even stil. Fouad stond naar hun te kijken en hij keek niet echt blij. Manel ging terug zitten en trok haar schouders op. "Ik weet niet wie dat is. Kom start de auto, ik moet vroeg thuis zijn."Hij keek haar even raar aan , maar startte de auto en reed weg. Terwijl Manel bleek voor zich uit staarde. Ze voelde zich opeens niet meer op der gemak. Ze voelde zich in een woord klote. Ze deed Fouad pijn dat wist ze. Ze wist hoe hij zich nu moest voelen, want dat maakte ze zelf ook mee met Soufian.. Mischien dat ze zichzelf in hem kon plaatsen. Ze kreeg medelijden en dacht terrug aan gistermiddag. Hoe hij haar gezicht met een nat doekje had afgekoeld. Van binnen voelde ze weer de warmte naar boven komen. Manel zuchtte en legte haar hoofd op Sabir's schouders. Met in gedachte Fouad ..

We zaten een film te kijken , terwijl mijn hoofd op Sabir's knieen rustte. Terwijl Sabir vaak met de komedie meelachtte was ik ver met me gedachte. Ik kreeg Fouad maar niet uit me hoofd. Ik voelde me een bitch. Ze zuchtte en Sabir had dat blijkbaar gehoord want hij zette de tv uit. Manel schrok op. "Waarom zet je hem nou uit?"Hij keek haar bedenkelijk aan. "Ewa jij zucht de hele tijd. Je vind de film vast saai?"Manel ging rechtop zitten en keek hem aan. "Ik heb honger weet je dat?"hij lachtte. 'Ewa zeg dat dan, loop dan niet de hele tijd te zuchten."Manel glimlachtte en legde haar hoofd op zijn schouders. "Waar heb je zin in?"fluisterde Sabir. Manel dacht even na. 'Chinees." "Oke, ik laat je hier even alleen en ga in de stad chinees halen. Is dat goed?"Manel knikte. "Is goed, wel snel terug komen he."Hij gllimlachtte terwijl Manel haar hoofd van zijn schouder weghaalde. "Tuurlijk , ik laat me schoonheid niet te lang wachten."Manel knikte tevreden. "Ga maar nu snel des de eerder je terug bent."Hij knikte en stond op. Hij trok zijn jas aan en liep toen weer naar haar toe. Hij kustte snel op haar mond en liep toen weg. "Als je me nodig hebt ofzo bel me dan op he!"schreeuwde hij nog in de gang. "Ja is goed ,"gilde Manel terug. 

Na twintig minuten ongeveer, zapte Manel wat rond. Sabir was nog steeds niet terug en Manel begon zich zorgen te maken. Waar bleef hij toch? Opeens ging de bel. Manel sprong blij overeind en liep huppelend naar de deur. Toen ze de deur open deed werd ze bleek en haar ogen groot. Ze wilde de deur dicht doen, maar zijn voet hield de deur open. "Daar komt niets van in."zei hij rustig, terwijl hij de deur ruw open duwde. Manel deinsde bang naar achteren ..._

----------


## miss_meryem

_Terwijl hij van achteren de deur dicht deed bleef zijn ogen op die van haar gericht. "Wat doe jij hier."sliste Manel. Hij grijnsde. "Ik kwam je even verassen."Manel walgde toen ze Redouan gezicht zag, met die voldane grijns op zijn gezicht. "Ga weg, voordat ik de politie bel."Zijn lach werd steeds breder. "Ik hou je niet tegen meid."Manel ademde steeds dieper. Ze voelde dat ze in paniek begon te raken, dat was niet goed. Meestal als ze juist in paniek raakte, wist ze even niets meer. Alsof haar hoofd leeg was. De manier van zijn houding, maakte het niet beter op. Terwijl hij steeds op haar afstapte, deed Manel steeds een stap achteruit. Ze keek achterom en ze wist dat ze hoe steeds ze meer naar achteren liep, dat het dood eindigde, dus liep ze de woonkamer in. Ze was bang, vooral na die alle onverwachtse ontmoetingen van hem. "Redouan, waarom doe je zo? Waarom kan je me niet gewoon met rust laten?"vroeg ze aardig, alsof ze hem hiermee kon overtuigen, terwijl haar hart hard bonkte. "Manel, ik zal je pas met rust laten als je met me gaat trouwen." zei hij droog en Manel slikte. "Redouan , eerst zeg je tegen me dat ik niets tegen Saida moest zeggen en dat heb ik gedaan. Dus waarom kan je me inet met rust laten?"zei ze rustig. Kalm, tot haar verbazing. Hij trok zijn schouders op. "Ik ben erachter gekomen dat ik daar niet tevreden mee ben. Ik wil jou Manel. Jou alleen voor me eigen."de laatste woorden bezorg haar rillingen. Ze had de dreiging in zijn woorden gehoord. Ze slikte weer. "Redouan, kom op. Je weet dat dat niet kan. Ik.. "ze wist even niets te zeggen, zijn blik die op haar rustte veranderde niet wat ze ook zei. Zijn ogen waren nog steeds even koud en keken haar aan alsof ze een prooi was van een leeuw. Ze wist dat haar woorden hem niet zou kunnen raken en dat hij niet van gedachte zou veranderen. Hij was hier met n doel en dat maakte haar bang. Ze liep nu in de woonkamer rond. Manel raakte in paniek, vooral met het idee dat ze nu met hem alleen in een kamer zou zitten. Ze liep maar richting de telefoon, die op de dresoir zat. Steeds voetje voor voetje naar achteren. "Manel, waarom doe je zo moeilijk? Trouw met mij plaats van Sabir, je ouders zullen het vast goed vinden. Ze willen je allebei niet, Soufian en Sabir. Ze willen maar 1 ding." Manel slikte. 'Ik maak je gelukkig, "Manel botste prompt tegen de dresoir. Hij kwam steeds dichterbij en Manel moest met angst toe zien hoe hij steeds dichterbij kwam. De rillingen gleden over haar rug. "Rrr edouan .. ik"ze wist even niets te doen, met hem vlak voor zijn neus. Rustig blijven, pushte ze derzelf. Hij streek opeens met zijn vinger langs haar wang. "Manel, je bent zo mooi.'zuchtte hij. Manel durfde hem niet aan te kijken. Van binnen walgde ze van hem, maar ze moest nu rustig nadenken. Kijken wat ze kon doen, plaats van meteen grof doen want hij zou juist daardoor agressief worden . Ze kreeg opeens een idee. Ze glimlachtte naar hem en keek hem opeens poeslief aan."Hou je van me ?"vroeg ze. Hij leek even van haar vraag te schrikken, Manel bleef hem strak en lief aankijken. "Ik kan pas met je trouwen als ik weet of je echt van me houdt.' Op zijn gezicht verscheen een tevreden lach, alsof hij nu al had gewonnen. "Tuurlijk hou ik van je, dat deed ik al op de moment toen ik je voor het eerst zag."Manel knikte. "Ik ook Redouan."Hij was even verbaasd maar grijnsde toen meteen. Manel glimlachtte ook. Haar plan begon te werken.

Tenminste dat dacht ze. Hij greep opeens haar vanachter haar nek en kustte haar ruw op haar mond. Manel schrok zich kappot, maar gaf zich expres over. Om het te laten voelen dat ze het echt meende, voordat hij daluk argwaan kreeg. Terwijl ze met hem kustte, voelde ze zich misselijk en slap voelen. Hij eisde haar kracht helemaal op, ze voelde zich nu echt in paniek raken. Ze greep nu haar kans, nu was hij afgeleid! Ze graaide snel van achteren naar de hoorn van de telefoon. Ze wilde hem er mee slaan toen hij haar hand tegen hield. Hij maakte zich zelf van haar los en grijnsde. "Ik wist het Manel." Manel voelde zich bleek worden. Haar actie was mislukt. Haar hard bonsde nu hevig en ze ademde diep. Hij bleef haar kalm aankijken, terwijl hij over haar hing om de hoorn rustig terug te leggen. Zijn lichaam drukte op die van haar. Hij keek naar haar op, hij was nu dichtbij. Zijn neus raakte bijna die van haar aan. Manel hield haar adem in, terwijl ze hem met volle haat aankeek. "Ik wist dat je iets in je schild voerde. Je had me bijna overtuigd. Bijna..."zei hij zachtjes, terwijl zijn ogen nu in haat was veranderd. Ze wilde hem weer slaan, maar nu hield hij haar in bedwang. "Manel, maakt niet uit wat je doet. Je kan niet weg."Manel schudde driftig haar hoofd. "Sabir komt zo thuis.. "ze wilde haar zin afmaken, maar hij onderbrak ruw haar zin, terwijl hij lachtte. De lach maakte haar bang. "Sabir is nu lekker bij zijn vriendinnetje. "Manel schudde haar hoofd. "Nee hij is.. " Hij is er niet.."maakte hij haar zin af. "Hij is wel heel erg lang weg, vind je niet?"zei hij poeslief. Manel slikte en de tranen sprongen in haar ogen van paniekheid. Ze wist dat ze nu niets kon doen, hij was kwaad. Ze kon nu het beste rustig blijven. Terwijl hij over haar heen alles van de dresoir gooide, duwde hij haar ruw op het dresoir. Manel hoorde de vasa die erop had gezeten hard kappot vallen en de scherven vloog alle kanten op. De telefoon vloog een kant op. Hij spreidde haar handen ruw in de lucht tegen de muur aan. Manel wilde schreeuwen, maar hij sloeg hard op haar gezicht. Manel's gezicht schoot naar rechts en ze kreunde zachtjes. Hij had haar weer hard op haar wang geslagen. Ze keek naar hem op en ze zag dat hij haar vol haat keek. "Hou je bek , zeg ik je."zei hij slissend. Manel schreeuwde weer hard om hulp. "Je wilt niet luisteren?"zei hij boos. Hij sloeg haar weer hard op haar ander wang. Manel kreunde weer en nu voelde ze haar ander wang hard bonzen van zijn klap. Ze voelde even zich duizelig. "Help.." kreunde ze zachtjes. Hij trok haar aan haar haren naar beneden, zodat ze nu op haar knieeen zat. Weer sloeg hij haar in haar gezicht en gooide haar op de grond. Manel knalde hard met haar hoofd op de tegelvloer en veegde zowat de grond. Ze kreunde hard en legde haar hand op haar hoofd. Haar hoofd bonkte hevig terwijl ze begon te huilen. "Redouan, please .. "kreunde ze, terwijl ze hard snikte. Hij boog zich over haar heen , terwijl hij een haar die voor haar ogen zat weg streek. Hij likte een traan van haar wang en susste. "' Stil Manel, ik zal lief zijn,"zei hij zachtjes en gemeen. Manel huilde jiust daardoor heviger. "Redouan ga aub..."snikte ze. Hij streek met zijn vinger weer langs haar wang en susste weer. "Ik ga pas, wanneer ik met je klaar ben."Manel snikte en keek naar hem op. Ze wist dat ze nu verloren was. Ze kon haast niet opstaan, omdat haar hoofd hard bonkte en ze zich lichtjes in haar hoofd begon te voelen. Ze voelde aan haaar hoofd en ze voelde dat ze iets vochtigs en nats op haar haren zat. Toen ze naar haar handen keek, zag ze bloed. Haar handen begon heviger te trillen. Hij trok zich daar niets van aan en begon in haar nek te kussen. Manel wilde zich verzetten, maar zijn lichaam op die van haar was te zwaar en haar kracht daalde. Hij kustte van haar nek dichter naar haar truitje. Hij ging wat overeind zitten en trok haar shirt kappot. Manel's schoot daardoor een beetje overeind en kwam weer met een plof neer op de grond. Over haar wangen gleed tranen, terwijl ze wazig en verdoofd voor zich uit keek. Terwijl hij haar borsten begon te kussen, staarde Manel verdoofd naar de plafond. Ze voelde niets, het enige wat ze voelde was haar hoofd die hard bonkte. Haar hoofd leek leeg, geen gevoel niets. De toekomst schoot voorbij. Ze dacht aan de toekomst. Ze zag der zelf al zitten, kappot gemaakt. Mager, slaap tekort. Haar ouders, die hun rug tegen haar hadden gekeerd, omdat ze waren achtergekomen dat ze geen maagd meer was. En dat zou dan allemaal door Redouan komen. Sabir die haar niet meer wilde. Soufian die haar ook niet meer wilde. Niemand die haar ooit zou willen hebben, omdat ze haar niet zouden geloven dat Redouan haar de enige bezit die ze had weg had genomen, zonder enige toestemming! Ze wist niet waar ze de kracht van haalde, maar ze zou alles op alles zetten om hem van haar weg te krijgen. Ze schrok wakker uit haar gepeins, ze voelde dat hij druk met haar bh-sluiting bezig was die hij maar niet open kon krijgen, dat aan de voorkant zat. Ze keek hem vol haat aan. Ze voelde dat hij half op haar lag , haar benen lagen tussen die van hem. Ze wist dat ze niet op Sabir hoefde te wachten op hulp, het enige hulp die ze kon krijgen was van Allah! Manel trok een beetje haar benen op en gaf hem een harde knietje. Hij keek haar even aan en zijn ogen leken even leeg. Terwijl hij van haar afrolde en kreunend van de pijn uitschreeuwde en bij zijn kruis pakte. Manel nam de kans meteen, ze deed snel haar truitje goed en keek paniekerig om zich heen naar iets, waarmee ze hem zou kunnen slaan. De telefoon! Ze kroop er naar toe, door de klap van Redouan en de grond was ze nu een stuk zwakker en duizeliger. Met moeite kwam ze een stukje voor stukje vooruit. Het enige wat haar doel was, was de telefoon pakken. Ze had hem bijna bereikt, ze kon al bijna de hoorn voelen, maar Redouan trok haar aan haar voeten naar achteren. Ze schreeuwde het uit en wilde zich aan de vloer vasthouden, maar de vloer was te glad. Hij duwde haar ruw weer op haar rug en stompte haar hard in haar maag. Uit Manel's mond verdween een diepe zucht. Ze keek even leeg naar het plafond. Haar hart bonsde nu heviger dan ooit, ze dacht even dat haar hart zou ontploffen. Ze keek hem nu paniekerig aan, hij keek haar nu hatelijker aan dan ooit en ze wist dat hij haar nu echt niet meer met rust zou laten. Hij zou haar niet met rust laten, totdat hij zijn werk had afgemaakt. Terwijl ze zich van hem los probeerde te rukken, gooide hij ruw haar handen over haar hoofd naar achteren zodat hij haar nu gevangen had. Manel's borst ging hard op en neer. Hij kustte haar ruw op haar mond, maar Manel keek ruw een ander kant op. Hij grijnsde. Ze voelde zijn adem op haar gezicht en zijn lichaamsgeur maakte haar misselijker dan ooit. "Ik krijg wat ik wil hebben Manel. Doe dus niet moeilijk en laat me doen wat ik nog moet doen.'Manel keek hem vernietigend aan. "Nooit , hoor je me! Nooit!"Hij grijnsde. Ze gorgelde en spuugde hard in zijn gezicht. Hij schrok en keek haar verschrikt aan. Terwijl hij met 1 hand de gorgel van zijn gezicht weg haalde, keek hij haar met koude ogen aan. Hij maakte zijn broek los terwijl hij met een hand haar handen stevig vast hield. Over Manel's wangen gleden tranen, terwijl ze zich los probeerde te maken. Ze wist nu dat het te laat was, de kracht die ze had verdween al snel. Ze huilde om haar leven, om haar llichaam, om alles. Ze was nu verloren. Ze wist dat ze nu verloren had. Ze probeerde nog een keer om los te komen, maar hij had haar stevig vast. Ze voelde dat ze steeds slapper werd. Hij maakte daar gebruik van en maakte haar broek los en trok het omlaag. Manel schreeuwde het nog uit, maar hij sloeg hard op haar gezicht. Manel kreunde zachtjes. Ze opende voorzichtig haar ogen. Ze voelde zich nu heel lichtjes in haar hoofd. Ze rolde duizelig met haar ogen in het rond en likte over haar lippen die nu heel droog waren. Manel voelde zijn zware llichaam haast niet meer op die van haar. Het enige wat ze nu voelde was zijn slachtgedeelte die op haar buik rustte en wat er daarna gebeurde weet ze niet meer, want toen werd alles om haar heen zwart .._

----------


## miss_meryem

_"Manel aub wordt wakker .. "hoorde ze van ver weg. Ze kon haar ogen niet open doen. Het was te zwaar. Ze kreunde zachtjes. Haar hoofd bonkte hevig en ze voelde dat ze niet meer op een koud harde vloer lag. De stem bleef maar herhalen, dat ze niet in slaap mocht vallen. Ze kon er niets aan doen, maar haar lichaam wilde slapen, haar ziel wilde slapen .. Ze viel steeds meer weg.. haar voeten voelde raar koud aan .._  

_Ze deed voorzichtig haar ogen open. Om haar heen was het licht. Het deed niet eens pijn aan haar ogen. Ze keek naar der zelf en ze zag dat ze rechtop stond en witte kleren aan had. Ze wist niet waar ze was maar ze was iniedergeval wel alleen. Tenminste, dat dacht ze, want van ver weg zag ze een stip. Ze dacht even dat ze de stip kon aanraken, maar het was te ver.. Ze bleef staan, terwijl de stip steeds groter werd. Het werd steeds groter en groter. Eerst wist ze even niet wat dat was. Maar naarmate het dichterbij kwam, zag ze dat het een gedaante was. Toen hij voor haar stond, werd ze even verlegen. Zijn mooie donkere bruine ogen keken haar vrolijk aan, zijn lang zwart haar danste alsof er een soort van wind langs zijn haren ging. Hij had witte kleren aan, hij was groot en breed. Hij rook zo lekker, het lekkerste van het lekkerste.. Hij glimlachtte naar haar en streek met zijn vinger langs haar wang. Ze bloosde hevig en keek naar de grond. "Kijk me aan Manel."zei hij zachtjes. Hij wist haar naam! Ze keek geschrokken naar hem op. "Hoe ken je me naam?"vroeg ze geschrokken. Hij glimlachtte. "Doet er niet toe."ze slikte haar vragen in en glimlachtte. Hij straalde rust en veiligheid uit. Hij nam haar handen in die van hem. Zijn handen voelde lekker warm aan. "Manel je moet terug."Manel keek hem niet begrijpend aan. "Terug naar wat?"vroeg ze verwarrend. "Het is je tijd nog niet."ze begreep hem niet, maar liet hem uitpraten. "Je bent een sterke vrouw met een eigen wil. Je moet nog zoveel afmaken, je moet terug Manel." Manel zuchtte en liet zijn woorden tot haar door dringen. Ze was in de war, ze wist niet waar hij het over had. Waar moest ze naar terug gaan? "Ik wil helemaal niet terug, ik blijf hier. Hier is er tenminste rust die ik zoek."Hij schudde zijn hoofd, terwijl hij lachtte. Weer streek hij met zijn hand over haar wang. Manel sloot haar ogen en keek hem toen aan. In haar ogen schoten tranen. Ze dacht terrug aan Sabir. Hij zou vast bezorgd om haar zijn, ze kon hem niet zo achter laten. Ze moest iniedergeval even gedag zeggen. Wat moest ze dan zeggen als hij vroeg waar ze naar toe ging, want ze wist even niet waar ze was. "Waar ben ik als ik vragen mag?"terwijl ze om der heen keek. Naast haar lag een bed. En bed met daarop alleen een kussen. Ze keek geschrokken naar de bed. "Hoe komt hij hier opeens?"zei ze verbaasd en vergat haar vraag. Ze keek geschrokken naar het bed terwijl ze er naar wees. Hij glimlachtte. "Ga liggen."gebood hij, maar op een vriendelijke toon. Manel ging er op zitten. Iets van binnen zei dat ik hem kon vertrouwen. Ze ging zitten op bed en keek hem aan. "Liggen niet zitten. "Manel lachtte, maar deed wat hij zei. Toen ze lag boog hij over haar heen. "Sluit je ogen.. Nee ik wil niet .. Sluit je ogen."gebood hij weer, terwijl hij tussen haar gemompel heen praatte. Ze keek nog even naar zijn gezicht, alsof ze zijn gezicht in haar geheugen wilde printen. Manel sloot met een zucht haar ogen. "Oke word nu wakker.. "fluisterde hij zachtjes. Alsof hij heel dichtbij was. Manel viel even weg, maar ze probeerde wakker te bljven. "Wordt Wakker Manel.. !"hoorde ze hem weer fluisteren. Weer viel ze weg, maar dit keer viel ze helemaal weg en hoorde ze de mooie stem vervagen ..

"Manel je kreunt, ik weet dat je wakker bent. Doe je ogen aub open! "hoorde ik iemand van ver weg zeggen.Ik wilde me ogen open doen, maar het kostte me veel kracht. Uiteindelijk deed ik ze toch open. Me hoofd bonkte toen ik me ogen open deed. Ze bonkte zo erg dat er een misselijk gevoel naar boven kwam. Toen Manel haar ogen open had gedaan, keek ze in twee bruine bezorgde ogen. Sabir lag zo wat op haar en zijn gezicht was zo dichtbij. Hij zag er bleek en bezorgd uit. "Manel, Oh bedankt ze is wakker!"schreeuwde hij het uit, terwijl hij over haar heen boog en haar hard tegen zich aan drukte. "Oh Manel.."fluisterde hij zachtjes. Terwijl hij met zijn hand over haar haar heen streelde. Vlak bij mijn gezicht voelde ik zijn hart hevig bonzen. Ze kreunde. Hij schrok en liet haar los en legde haar voozichtig weer op het bed, waar ze op lag. "Gaat het een beetje?"vroeg Sabir haast fluisterend. Manel zuchtte diep . Ze voelde dat haar heel lichaam kappot was. Alle kracht was eruit. Ze voelde haar gezicht , vooral haar wang hevig bonken. Ze voelde zich nu over haar heel lichaam trillen, vooral nu de herrineringen naar boven kwamen. Terwijl ze hem met grote bange ogen keek, alsof ze Redouan voor haar neus stond, barstte ze van angst en de paniek die nu over haar heerstte in huilen uit. Hij boog weer over haar heen en wilde haar stevig omhelzen, maar ze rukte van hem los. "Nee laat me met rust!"schreeuwde ze het uit. Hij maaktte zich geschrokken van haar los en keek haar met grote ogen aan. "Ik ben het Sabir. Je hoeft niet meer bang te zijn."zei hij geruststellend. Terwijl ze overeind huilend naar hem keek wees ze beschuldigend naar hem . "Jij, Jij.."stotterde ze. Hij keek haar bezorgd aan en wilde haar weer omhelzen. Weer maakte ze van hem los. "Jij, door jou.. was ik bijna aangerand."Hij keek haar niet begrijpend aan. "Als jij niet eerder was terruggekomen was er niets gebeurt!"schreeuwde ze beschuldigend het uit, terwijl over haar wang tranen stroomde. Hij slikte en ging weer op zijn bed zitten. "Manel doe rustig! Ik weet dat nu al je gevoelens hard spelen door de gebeurtenissen, maar beheers je!"Manel schudde haar hoofd, terwijl ze van hem probeerde los te maken. Hij hield haar in bedwang en Manel gaf zich toch na veel kracht over. Ze jankte over zijn schouders heen terwijl ze haar armen om hem heen sloeg. Hij streek met zijn hand over haar haren en sustte. "Bijna hoor je me bijna.."hoorde je haar zachtjes roepen. De tranen bleven maar stromen en ze voelde niet eens dat ze uitgeput begon te raken. "Bijnaa.. " haar stem stierf steeds bij beetje weg, terwijl ze voelde dat ze duizelig werd. "Sabir ik kan niet meer.."zei ze zachtjes. Hij maakte zich van haar los en keek naar haar op. "Nee Manel, hou vol. Niet slapen."schreeuwde hij bezorgd. Ze glimlachtte naar hem , terwijl ze zich steeds meer losjes voelde. Ze duwde haar hoofd naar achteren en sloot haar ogen. "Bel de ..."ze kon haar zin niet afmaken, want ze viel toen flauw.. 

Wat haar dag van haar leven moest zijn ( de dag van haar bruiloft), werd een dag van verdriet. Er waren nu twee dagen verstreken en nog steeds niet was Manel bijgekomen. Kort nadat Manel was flauwgevallen, belde Sabir met spoed naar de ziekenhuis. Kort na de belletje kwamen ze met ambulance en politie bij Sabir aan. Ze namen Redouan mee naar het bureau , die half verwond was door Sabir. Manel werd met spoed opgenomen. De dokters bekeken haar terwijl Sabir de ouders van Manel opbelde. Het nieuws kwam bij hun als een schok aan. Ze konden maar niet begrijpen hoe dit had kunnen gebeuren. Terwijl hij wilde ophangen, hoorde hij op achtergrond haar moeder schreeuwn. Sabir hing bleek op. Haar ouders kwamen vrijwel meteen naar de ziekenhuis. Terwijl hij achter hem de ouders van Manel nog steeds hoorde huilen, belde hij ook Younnes en Selma op. Ook de nieuws kwam bij hun als een schok . Selma kwam vrij wel ook meteen naar het ziekenhuis, met rode opgezwollen ogen van het huilen. Ze had Younnes met Nawal achtergelaten. In dehal huilde Selma en moeder, terwijl vader en Selma voor zich uitstaarde. De geur van het ziekenhuis, maakte Sabir misselijk. Terwijl ze allemaal verdrietig , huilend voor hun staarde en in de hal wachtten, kwam de dokter aangelopen. Sabir was desondanks alles toch rustig gebleven. Hij had niet gehuild, maar keek de hele tijd voor zicht uit. Met zijn gedachtte ver weg. Iedereen stond meteen vol hoop op toen de dokter bij hun stond. Ze keken met afwachting naar de gezichtsuitdrukking van de dokter. Vader sloeg een arm om zijn vrouw heen, terwijl moeder zachtjes sniktte. Het enige wat ze kon zeggen was :"Waarom yarabie, waarom mijn dochter." Ze wreef hard door haar ogen, terwijlz e bang naar de dokter keek. Sabir hoorde verder rest niets , het enige wat hij zag was nu de dokter voor zich. Hij voelde zich zweverig. Het gevoel die hij had kon hij maar niet kwijt. Het leek verstikkend. De dokter keek naar de grond en zijn ogen zagen er verslagen uit. Sabir zag er verslagen uit, moe en bleek. Ook voor hem was deze dag een hel geweest. Hij kon de beschuldigende gezicht van Manel niet vergeten. Hij hoorde haar nog schreeuwen dat het zijn schuld was. Haar gezicht die half opgezwollen was door de klappen die ze had opgevangen. Hij verweet zichzelf ook hier van. "Nee zeg me niet.."fluisterde Sabir met grote ogen. De dokter keek hem aan terwijl hij praatte. "Ik heb goed en slecht nieuws voor jullie."terwijl iedereen even slikte. Selma wreef de tranen uit haar ogen die rood en opgezwollen waren van het huilen en keek nu ook afwachtend naar de dokter. "Het goede nieuws is, dat ze niet iets ergs heeft opgelopen."Iedereen glimlachtte opgelucht.. "Alhamdoellilah leeft ze nog!"schreeuwde de moeder van Manel. Hier was iedereen bang voor geweest, dat ze het niet zou overleven. Ze leefde ! De dokter kuchtte en iedereen richtte zijn aandacht weer meteen op de dokter. "Ik wil jullie blijheid niet bederven, maar het slechte nieuws is , dat ze in coma ligt."de ogen van hun allemaal werden even groot. Moeder huilde alweer, maar dit keer nog harder dan ze al deed, terwijl Selma huildend een arm om haar heen sloeg. Vader keek verslagen toe, hij wilde huilen maar kon het niet . Sabir stond er maar verslagen bij, wist niet wat hij moest doen. "Ze is een sterke meid."vervolgde de dokter zachtjes. "Ze heeft veel klappen opgevangen. Het had anders kunnen lopen, maar ze is in coma geraakt. Wanneer ze wakker wordt weten we niet, ze ligt op het randje van de dood en leven. "Sabir voelde de vloer zo wat wegzakken. De woorden van de dokter maakte hem duizelig en vernauwde zijn keel. Ze ligt in coma, ze ligt op het randje van leven en dood. Spookte het door zijn hoofd. Allemaal zijn schuld. "Het enige wat wij nu kunnen doen is bidden. Bidden dat ze het haalt."Kort nadat hij dit zei, piepte zijn pieper. Hij haalde het uit zijn zak en keek er een moment naar. "Excuseer me, ik moet naar een patent. Ik wens jullie veel sterkte, ik zal voor d'r bidden!" Niemand had eens aandacht voor hem, maar Sabir schudde als enige zijn hand. Hij draaide zich om en liep weg. Sabir's onderlip trilde hevig. Hij wilde huilen, maar hij moest zich inhouden. Het was niet bepaald gemakkelijk voor een man. Je moest je hoe dan ook altijd sterk houden, hij moest zich sterk houden voor Manel! Hij draaide zich om en omhelsde Selma, die huilend en schreeuwend op hem af kwam. Terwijl hij haar omhelsde voelde de brok in zijn hart alleen maar groter worden.. Manel, waarom Manel.. spookte het in zijn hoofd, terwijl een traan naar beneden gleed.._

----------


## miss_meryem

_Hoe ze daar lag, bezorgde hem alleen maar meer pijn en spijt. Het liefst was hij naar Redouan gegaan en had hem zijn keel dichtgeknepen, maar hij wist dat het toch niets op zou brengen. Redouan was nu al 2 dagen opgepakt en ze hadden hem verhoord, maar hij wilde steeds maar niets zeggen. Sabir lag languit in zijn stoel en keek naar Manel, haar ogen die gesloten waren. Haar wang die nog steeds opgezwollen was. Ze was bleek, maar het leek alsof ze nu rust had. Haar ademhaling die lichtjes op en neer ging. De slangetje dat in haar neus zat. Haar mooie style haren die nu verspreid lag over haar kussen. Hij verweet zich steeds dat hij niet zo stom en blind had moeten zijn. Sabir had vanaf het begin geweten dat er iets met Manel was. Ze had eerder een dikke wang gehad, maar hij had er geen aandacht aan besteed. Hij dacht alleen aan zich zelf. Aan zijn problemen. Hij zat vanaf het begin bij Manel in de ziekenhuis, hij was soms naar huis gegaan om zich even op te frissen. De zuster die elk paar uur even kwam om alles na te checken, stelde steeds voor of hij niet beter naar huis kon gaan, want hij kon tog niets doen. Sabir had met zijn hoofd geschud. "Ik wil hier zijn als ze wakker is."antwoordde hij dan. De zuster had geknikt en verder niets gevraagd of gezegd. De zuster verliet weer de kamer. Sabir zuchtte en wreef over zijn wang, wang vol stoppeltjes. Hij had zich niet gescheerd, had wallen en was bleek. De wallen kwamen grotendeels doordat als hij in de avond thuis kwam en wilde gaan slapen, hij de slaap niet kon vatten. Hij dacht dan weer terug aan het moment toen hij zijn huis binnen kwam op de dag dat Redouan Manel bijna wilde verkrachten. Hij kon zich zelf maar niet vergeven, dat hij na de chinees even langs Sarah was gegaan. Ze had hem opgebeld, want ze wilde met hem praten. Hij had zich ook meteen voorgenomen om een punt erachter te zetten en hij ingestemd. Maar toen hij haar zag, had ze van alles geprobeerd om hem weer op ander gedachtte te brengen. Hij met zijn stomme kop had zich overgegeven en had zijn beslissing naar de achtergrond gedrukt. Toen hij op zijn horloge keek, wist hij dat hij al lang weg was gebleven en had zich van haar los gemaakt. Ze hadden afscheid genomen en hij ging gehaast naar huis. Toen hij thuis kwam, belde hij met een bonzende hart aan de voordeur terwijl hij de voordeur sleutel had. Raar genoeg deed niemand open en hij opende bibberend de deur. Hij hoorde vaag de geschreeuw van Manel.. Hij rende de woonkamer binnen en hij zag dat Redouan half naakt over haar heen lag. Het eerste gedachtte dat bij hem naar boven kwam, was het gedachte dat hij iets bij haar had gedaan. Gelukkig zag hij al snel dat hij nog bezig was met zijn doel. Hij pakte een glas van de tafel en sloeg hem hard op zijn hoofd. Redouan had even naar hem opgekeken ,met zijn grote geschrokken ogen en viel toen over Manel heen, die toen al bewusteloos was. Hij had Redouan van Manel af gesleurt en zich over Manel heen gebogen. Van haar mooi gezicht was er niet zo veel meer van over. Heel haar wang was opgezwollen. Haar truitje was half gescheurd, waarbij je haar bh zag. Haar broek lag half op de grond. Hij had haar opgetild en haar naar zijn bed gebracht waarbij hij haar steeds wakker probeerde te maken, toen dat niet lukte was hij snel naar Redouan toe gegaan. Die hij helemaal was vergeten. Gelukkig zag hij dat hj nog bewusteloos was. Sabir zag dat er een spoor van bloed liep vanaf zijn hoofd. Een gat in zijn hoofd. Maar dat interseerde Sabir niet. Het liefst had hij hem ter plekke vermoord, maar hij hield zich in. Hij schrok uit zijn gedachte toen hij zachtjes een gekreun hoorde. Alsof er iemand probeerde te slikken of iets, maar het niet lukte. Hij opende vlug zijn ogen en keek opslag naar Manel. Hij zag dat haar ogen lichtjes knipperde en haar mond zachtjes bewoog. Hij boog zich vliegensvlug over haar heen en streek met zijn vinger langs haar wang. "Manel hoor je me. Geef een teken."Ze knipperde met haar wimpers. Van blijheid, welde er tranen in zijn ogen, maar die slikte hij al snel in. Ze kreunde weer en het leek alsof ze haar ogen open wilde doen. "Dorst..."zei ze schor. Sabir sprong op en drukte op de rooie knop naast haar bed. Als snel kwamen de zuster naar binnen. "Ze is wakker zuster!"schreeuwde Sabir het van blijheid uit. Ze liep naar Manel toe en meette haar bloeddruk. Ze gaf haar wat te drinken en keek toen naar Sabir op. "Ze wordt als het goed is snel wakker, ze is nu nog in een roes. Het gaat nu goed met haar dus je kan met een gerust hart naar huis gaan. "Hij knikte. Hij wist wat de zuster hier mee bedoelde. Hij kon zich zo niet voor Manel vertonen. Ze zou zich alleen maar nog meer stressen. Nadat de zuster haar een prik gaf, beloofde ze Sabir dat ze haar ouders op zouden bellen dat ze wakker was geworden. Sabir vertrok al gauw, maar keek nog snel achterom naar Manel, die alweer in slaap was gevallen. Hij verliet het ziekenhuis met een grote smile! 

Sabir vertrok naar huis en de ouders van Manel werden gebeld. Ze kwamen al vrij snel daarna naar de ziekenhuis. Ze waren hartstikke blij, wat niet raar was. Haar moeder moest zelfs om huilen en door het gehuil werd Manel lichtjes wakker. Ze kreunde en opende haar ogen. Eerst moest ze even knipperen door de zonlicht dat door de kamer heen scheen. Haar moeder hield haar hand vast terwijl ze huilde van blijdschap. Haar vader keek blij toe en kneep in de schouders van zijn vrouw. Manel's ogen waren nu gewend tegen de licht en ze keek haar moeder even raar aan,alsof ze ze niet herkende. Maar daarna verscheen een glimlach op haar gezicht. "Jemma, wat doe jij hier?"zei Manel schor. Haar moeder streek met haar hand langs haar wang. "Wat ben ik je blij wakker te zien."zuchtte haar moeder. Manel glimlachtte zwak. De zuster die binnen was gekomen, meette haar bloeddruk en gaf haar wat te drinken. Eten werd door slangetjes aan Manel gegeven, dus dat hoefde nog niet. De dokter kwam ook even langs en probeerde een klein gesprekje met Manel, want hij wist dat ze nog zwak was. Manel voelde zich tot haar verbazing van binnen heel lekker, maar haar lichaam leek wel een ton te wegen. De dokter zei dat ze snel zou genezen, het enige geneesmiddel wat ze nou nog nodig had was rust. Ze moest veel rusten. Hij raadde ook aan dat ze even de komende tijd niet veel bezoek mocht ontvangen, daar zou ze alleen maar zwakker van worden. De dokter vertrok en de ouders maakte ook aanstalte om te vertrekken. Vooral na de tips van de dokter. Ze wilden niets liever dat hun dochter snel zou genezen. Ze namen afscheid van hun dochter en de dokter en liepen samen weg met een goed gevoel. Manel daar een tegen bleef alleen achter. Ze sloot haar ogen en genoot van de stilte die er om haar heen hing. Ze zuchtte. Ze wist niet wat de afgelopen dagen was gebeurt. Ze herrinerde zich vaag Redouan en Sabir. Maar haar hoofd had alles verdrongen. Waar ze zelf heel blij om was, want haar hart sloeg er alleen maar van op hol. Ze herrinerde zich dat ze boos was op Sabir, maar waarom wist ze niet meer. Ze voelde zich een beetje duizelig door het denken. Ze opende haar ogen en keek schuin naast haar. Op haar tafel lagen bloemen , fruit en kaarten. Ze rekte haar arm uit en bekeek 1 voor 1 de kaartjes. Paar bloemen waren van haar school, klasgenoten met de boodschap dat ze beter moest worden. Ze zag een fruitmand van Selma. Wat kaarten van mensen uit haar buurt. Een doosje met snopegoed van Frits. Bloemen van Soufian met ook de afzender Moena. Ze waren waarschijjnlijk beiden geweest. Manel slikte en de gedachte aan Soufian kwam weer omhoog. Ze was hem helemaal vergeten. Ze las dat het kort maar zakelijk berichtje was. Ze zag ook veel rozen van Sabir. Met daar op juist lieve berichten. 'Beterschap je Superman.' 'Je moet het halen, doe het voor mij. Xx Superman.' Manel moest er zachtjes om lachen. Ze zag ook een briefje op de kastje. Ze herkende het briefje meteen, ze wilde het openen maar kon het niet omdat ze moe begon te worden. Ze ging weer liggen en sloot haar ogen. Ze hoorde vaag dat er iemand binnekwam, maar ze kon haar ogen niet meer openen, dus hield ze het maar dicht. Een gedaante ging naast haar op een stoel ziten. Ze voelde dat hij zuchtte. Ze herkende dat het een zucht was van een man. Ze opende voorzichtig haar ogen en ze zag dat Fouad al was opgestaan en voor het raam naar buiten keek met zijn handen naar achteren op zijn rug. "Fouad.."zei ze schor, terwijl ze weer haar ogen dicht deed. Hij draaide zich geschrokken om en kwam glimlachend op haar af..._

----------


## miss_meryem

_"Je bent wakker!"zei hij blij. Terwijl hij een stoel naar zich toe schoof ging hij vlak bij haar hoofd zitten om haar goed te verstaan, want Manel praatte nog wat zwakjes en zachtjes. Hij boog zijn hoofd naar haar toe en keek haar aan. "Fouad, leuk dat je hier bent."zei ze zachtjes. Ze was echt blij om hem te zien. Alleen ze vond hem er sipjes uitzien. Hij glimlachtte, terwijl hij met haar haar speelde. "Ewa ik maakte me zorgen om je, vooral na wat ik allemaal gehoord had." Hij zuchtte en Manel sloot even haar ogen en opende het meteen en keek hem aan. Op haar gezicht verscheen een zwakke glimlach. "Met mij gaat het goed Fouad maak je geen zorgen."Hij glimlachtte. "Tuurlijk Manel, dat zeg je altijd. Maar is dat wel zo?"terwijl hij haar doordringend aan keek. Manel bekeek zijn gezicht, zijn gezicht was nu dicht bij die van hem. Zijn bezorgd blik, moest haar aan Sabir denken. Waarom dacht ze nou altijd als ze hem zag aan Sabir. Ze streek met haar hand langs zijn wang en glimlachtte."Het komt goed met mij."ze sloot even haar ogen en legde haar hand weer langs haar zij. Ze hoestte even en kreunde van de pijn. Op haar gezicht zag je de pijn die ze nog had, Fouad stond op en pakte een glas water en een rietje. Hij liet haar wat drinken en keek toen naar beneden naar Manel. 'Manel, ik laat je wel rusten. Ik zie je nog wel! Ik ben al blij dat ik even heb gesproken. Ik kom snel weer."Manel knikte, niet in staat om iets terug te zeggen. Ze voelde zich weer helemaal uitgeput en haar wang klopte pijnlijk. Hij boog zich over haar heen en kustte haar op haar voorhoofd."Rust lekker uit! " zei hij nog. Hij glimlachtte even en liep toen van haar weg de kamer uit. Manel rook nog net zijn mannelijke geur, parfum.. Ze volgde hem met haar ogen. Zijn houding had haar altijd aangesproken. Hij liep altijd zo relax, met zijn schouders een beetje gebogen. Het liefst wilde ze dat hij was gebleven, maar ze voelde zich nog steeds niet volle honderd procent. Haar gezondheid was nu het belangerijkst! 

Paar dagen later begon ze steeds meer op te knappen. De blauwe plekken, begonnen nu al wat meer geel te worden. Ze kon nu al rechtop zitten en voelde zich al wat minder zwakjes. Nadat ze wakker was geworden, waren er veel bezoek gekomen. Saida, die huilend aan haar bed had gezeten en haar om vergiffenis had gevraagd. Ze kon het maar niet begrijpen dat Redouan dit had gedaan. Manel nam het haar niet eens kwalijk en had het haar vergeven. Saida bleef maar herhalen dat het haar speet en dat ze zo stom was geweest. Ze bleef maar moppelen, totdat Manel haar kwaad had aangesproken en dat ze op moest houden. Ze had geglimlacht met tranen in haar ogen en haar een knuffel gegeven. Ze hadden samen gehuild totdat het leek dat al haar tranen op waren. Sinds toen had ze beloofd dat ze die fout nooir meer zou maken en dat ze nooit een jongen tussen hun zou laten komen. Manel was toen zwak gaan liggen, want ze was nog steeds niet helemaal goed. Saida had met tranen in haar ogen afscheid genomen en was zo ook vertrokken. Manel kon zich niet opgelucht voelen en bleef met een brok in haar keel achter. Ze had het Saida vergeven, maar toch .. iets was er tussen hun veranderd. Ik had me voorgenomen om het rustig aan te doen met Saida en dat ze het zo weer hun vriendschap opnieuw zouden opbouwen. Die avond kwamen haar ouders weer met dit keer Selma en Younnes met hun mee. Ook Selma had haar stevig omhelst en steeds maar gemompelt dat ze niet zonder had gekunnen en dat ze blij was om Manel zo te zien. Ze vertrokken een half uur later, omdat de zuster binnen kwam en hun had weggestuurd, omdat Manel nu echt moest gaan rusten. Die avond sliep Manel meteen. 
De volgende dag voelde ze zich al weer stukken beter. In de ochtend was Saida weer gekomen en had haar alles over Redouan verteld. Redouan zat nog steeds vast en de politie was nog steeds met het verhoren en het onderzoek bezig. Manel voelde zich hierover niet lekker en de herinneringen er aan maakte haar ook steeds weer paniekerig en bang. Daarom praatte Saida er steeds maar over heen en begonnen ze een ander onderwerp. 0ver koetjes en kalfjes. Manel werd uit haar gedachte geschud en keek om zich heen. Ze zat nu rechtop bed met oordoppen in haar oren naar de tv te kijken. Ze zat met een paar ander patinten in een kamer. De meeste waren oud. Ze was hier de enige jonge vrouw in dit kamer. Ze wreef even over haar ogen en keek op het grote klok dat tegenover haar op de muur zat. Het was nu half twee en toch voelde Manel zich moe. Ze rekte zich een beetje uit en keek sloom naar de tv. Haar gedachtte dwaalde weer af naar Sabir. Sabir had na die middag toen ze wakker was geworden, niets meer van hem gehoord. Het deed haar hartstikke veel pijn, maar ze wilde het niet uiten. Er niet druk om maken. Ze had de opdracht aan Saida gegeven om na te checken waar Sabir was en of hij nog thuis kwam . Saida vertelde haar later de middag dat ze Sabir's auto niet had zien staan, wat haar een schok had bezorgd. Ze snapte niet waarom hij niet was gekomen en van de zuster had ze gehoord dat hij zowat elke dag aan haar bed had gezeten toen ze in coma lag. Dat hij blij naar huis was gegaan toen hij had gezien dat Manel wakker was geworden. Daarom snapte Manel niet waarom hij niet was gekomen. Hij was de hele tijd met haar en nu ze hem nu echt nodig had was hij er niet. Ze zuchtte. Er was hier vast een reden voor, bedacht Manel zich. Soufian had ze ook niet meer gezien, wat haar niet verbaasde. Hij had ook zijn leven met Moena. Dus daar paste zij er niet bij. Manel had in deze paar dagen voorgenomen om niet meer op Soufian te wachten en verder te gaan met haar leven. Ze wist toch dat het geen zin had. Ze deed de tv met een zucht uit en de oordoppen uit haar oor en keek verveeld om zich heen. Toen ze de brief van een paar dagen geleden op de kastje zag liggen. Ze herkende hem weer en pakte hem op. Ze was hem vergeten om het te lezen en toen ze het opende trilde haar handen helemaal. In jongenshandschrift geschreven begon Manel te lezen._

----------


## miss_meryem

_Lieve Prinsesje, 

Als je deze brief leest, voel je vast weer bijna helemaal beter. Insha Allah word je snel helemaal weer goed! Ik wilde bij je zijn als je wakker was om je hand vast te houden en om jou te steunen, maar dat kan niet. Ik moest voor spoed naar het buitenland voor me werk en heb daardoor niets tegen je kunnen zeggen of iniedergeval afscheid kunnen nemen. Het spijt me heel erg! Ik hoop je snel weer te spreken. Hou je goed!

Liefs,
Sabir.  

Manel staarde even naar het brief en zuchtte. Het was een korte brief geweest. Ze was zwaar terleurgesteld, maar ze wist dat ze voor niets verdrietig was. Want ook hij kon er niets aan doen. Ze legde het brief mokkend weg en bekeek het envelop dat op haar schoot zat. Aan de datum voorop te zien kon ze er op uit maken dat hij nu al drie dagen weg was. Drie dagen nadat zij wakker werd. Ik legde de papieren weg in het laatje en keek naar buiten. Het was lekker weer en het zonnetje scheen fel. De lente kwam er bijna eraan. Ze zuchtte weer , het liefst wilde ze nu naar buiten gaan om dan lekker naar een park te gaan om van de natuur en de lucht te genieten. Ze miste zo de lentegeur en de bloemtjes en de vogeltjes. Ze mistte Marokko. Dat was het. Ze miste sfeer, geur en haar familie. Maar die gedachte moest maar uit haar hoofd zetten want dat was nog lang niet voor haar. Ze zuchtte weer. "Niet zuchtten , be happy my darling."hoorde ze een stemmetje bij de deur. Manel schoot met haar hoofd naar rechts en zag een gedaante staan met een grote beer voor zijn gezicht. Op Manel'gezicht verscheen er een grote grijns. Terwijl de gedaante dichterbij kwam , herkende Manel Fouad. "Ik kan er niet tegen als Manel zucht." zei FOuad , terwijl hij met de beer begon te bewegen. Manel lachtte, terwijl hij verder ging. Hij kwam zo dichtbij met die beer, dat Manel nog harder moest lachen. "Manel zal je niet meer zuchtten?"zei het beer sipjes. Manel lachtte en zei toen speels. "Nee Manel zal niet meer zuchtten."Hij zwaaide met de handjes en Fouad zei toen met een piepstem. "Mag beer een kus?"Manel lachtte en wist even niet of hij het meende. "Beeer wil kus!!"schreeuwde hij met een piepstem. "Beer wil kus! Beer wil kus!" schreewt hij het uit. Manel schaterde het uit en susste tussendoor dat hij stil moest zijn. "Oke beer krijgt kus, als je je mond maar houdt. "Beer wil kus , dan zal beer stil zijn."piept de beer. Manel lachtte en zei toen, met tegenzin."Beer moet een beetje dichterbij komen dan krijgtie kus. "De beer kwam met zijn hoofd dichtbij en Manel kwam ook met haar hoofd dichterbij. Net als ze hem wil kussen , verdwijnt de beer en verschijnt de gezicht van Fouad opeens. Ze kust hem vol op zijn mond. Terwijl ze hem kust kijkt ze geschrokken en met grote ogen naar hem op. Hij kijkt haar speels aan en Manel deinst met haar hoofd geschrokken naar achteren. Ze wordt knalrood, terwijl Fouad met een grote grijns en lachend op haar bed gaat zitten. Ze begint hem lachend te slaan op zijn schouders en wil aan zijn oren trekken, terwijl Fouad schaterend zijn arm over zijn hoofd gooit ter bescherming. "Genade genade!"schreeuwt hij. Manel lacht en gaat uitgeput achterover zitten. "Oke, flapdrol. Dat flik je me niet tweede keer!"Hij lacht terwijl hij naar haar opkijkt. De rode gloed verdwijnt steeds voor beetje van haar gezicht en ze kijkt hem speels aan. Hij ging schijn op haar bed zitten en kijkt haar aan. "Oke dat was leuk en lekker."hij greinst en Manel steekt haar tong uit. "Hou je mond daar nou maar over, voordat ik daluk de neiging krijg om de zusters te roepen."Fouad lacht en gooit zijn handen in de lucht. "Oke Mevrouw , ik zal lief zijn, uwe hoogheid."Manel lacht en raapt de beer op die op haar bed lag en bekijkt hem. "Mooie beer."Hij knikte. "Is voor jou."Manel lacht en begint aan de beer te frunniken. Het is even stil tussen hun . 
Beiden weten ze even niets te zeggen. Fouad staat op en begint de bloemen en de kaarten te bekijken. Manel had dan ook even te tijd om hem te bekijken. Hij zag er iets beter uit dan de laatste keer. Hij had een spijkerbroek aan met een gele trui op dat met zwarte letters was bewerkt. Zijn haren zaten als gewoonlijk weer als krulletjes dat met ieder stap danste. Terwijl hij ze bekijkt, zegtie zonder zich om te draaien. " Heb je Sabir nog gesproken?" Manel zucht lichtjes en haar hummeur daalde al wat. Ze wijst naar het envelop. "Lees dat maar." ze kijkt toe hoe hij de envelop opende en begin te lezen. Ze ziet dat hij bedenkelijk kijkt en op zijn onderlip bijt. "Wat is er?"vraag ik beleefd. Hij kijkt haar aan en schudde twijfelend met zijn hoofd. "Nee zeg dan?"pusht Manel hem tog. Hij kijkt haar even aan en kijkt dan een ander kant op , met zijn ogen bedenkelijk op de brief. "Ik weet niet het niet zeker, maar volgensmij zag ik hem gister nog lopen in de stad."Manel slikte en keek hem even een paar seconde aan. "Lopen? Dat kan niet, hij is in het buiteland. "Fouad trekt zijn schouders op. "Ik weet het ook niet zeker. Ik bedoel, kan zijn dat ik hem met iemand anders verwar. "Manel kijkt van hem weg en staart een paar seconde in het niets. Had hij nou tegen haar gelogen? Manel kon het haast niet geloven. Dat zou Sabir toch nooit doen? "Was hij alleen?"zegt ze met een schorre stem. Fouad zucht diep en loopt om haar bed heen en gaat zitten. "Ewa zeg dan.."vraagt Manel geduldig terwijl ze hem met haar amandelogen aankijkt. Hij kijkt haar aan en in zijn ogen ziet ze het antwoord al. Hij was niet alleen. "Met wie was hij?"vraagt ze,zonder op zijn antwoord te wachten, maar ze wist al ongeveer wat het antwoord werd. Fouad kucht even en kijkt haar onderzoekend aan. "Ewa moet je het nou echt weten?"vraagt hij verveeld , terwijl hij haar doordringend aankijkt. Ze wist dat hij het niet wilde vertellen omdat ze net beter was. Manel knikte vastberadem met haar hoofd. "Oke hij was met een meid , saffie?"mompelde Fouad. Manel rolde met haar ogen en mompelt ook . "Ik wist het." Ze bijt op haar onderlip en staart weer in het niets, alsof Fouad er niet meer is. "Waarom.."zegt ze zachtjes. Waarom had hij tegen haar gelogen, wist hij dan niet dat ze er zo achter kon komen? Ze voelt zich opeens zwaar klote en voorgelogen. Hij was met een meisje in de stad en de enige meisje die ze in haar hoofd voor kwam was Sarah. Het moest haast wel zo zijn. Ze keek weer naar Fouad op en glimlacht met kiespijn. "Ewa goed dat je het me verteld hebt."Hij knikt en staart haar even aan en frunnikt dan aan het grote beer dat tussen hun ligt. "Manel ik weet het niet zeker he. Het kan ook dat ik me vergist heb."Manel knikt. "Ik weet Fouad. Laat we 't nu maar over iets anders hebben. Hoe gaat het met jou?"praatte ze erover heen. Hij kijkt haar even aan , maar begint dan toch een ander onderwerp. Manel probeert er bij te blijven, maar ze voelt zich niet meer goed in haar vel. Het nieuws had haar humeur laten dalen, alsof er een baksteen op haar rug was gelegd. Hij vertelde haar dat hij het werkstuk al had ingeleverd en had gezegt dat Manel ook had meegeholpen. Manel bedankte hem vreselijke voelde zich schuldig. "Ewa maakt tog niet uit, je had meer dingen aan je hoofd! Concentreer je maar op belangrijke dingen."terwijl hij lief glimlacht. Manel knikt. "Kom es hier."zegt ze zachtjes. Ze trekt hem aan zijn truitje naar haar toe en omhelst hem. "Bedankt voor alles. Je bent een goeie vriend van me geworden, als ik je niet had."Fouad zucht. "Dank je wel en niets te danken, kon ik maar meer voor je doen!"Manel maakte zich van hem los en kijkt hem aan. "Je hebt al veel voor me gedaan. TE veel ! " zegt ze streng . Hij wijft met zijn hand, terwijl zijn gsm op dat moment af gaat. "Niet gek doen!"mompelt hij snel. Hij paktte zijn gsm uit zijn zak en kijkt vluchtig op zijn scherm. "Dat is vast een vriend van me, ik had met hem afgesproken . Ik wilde jou eerst ff zien dus had hem ff uitgesteld. Hij staat hier vast buiten te wachten op me. Vind je het erg dat ik weg ga of moet ik blijven?"Manel wijft ook met haar handen. "Nee joh, ga maar ik red het wel!"Hij kijkt haar even aan. "Weet je het zeker?"terwijl hij een wenkbrauw optrekt. "Ja heel zeker! Ga nou maar!" terwijl ze hem een licht duwtje geeft. Ze ziet aan zijn gezicht dat hij nog steeds twijfelend naar haar kijkt, maar als hij ziet dat Manel het meent neemt hij toch afscheid. Hij kust haar vluchtig op haar voorhoofd en zwaait nog even en loopt dan weg. Manel kijkt hem na en de glimlach dat op haar gezicht zat, verdween meteen. * Sabir... *_

----------


## Batata24

OOOOHHHHHHH JE bent geweldigg.... plaats nog meeerrrrrrrrrr  :Smilie:

----------


## miss_meryem

_Die avond was ze alleen. Haar moeder belde haar nog op om te vragen hoe het maar haar ging. Ik zei voor de zoveelste keer dat het goed met mij ging, maar daar leek me moeder niet tevreden mee te zijn, dus vroeg ze steeds maar achter elkaar of het echt zo was en dat ik niet moest liegen. "Jemma, ik zeg toch ik voel me goed alhamdoellillah, maak je niet druk."aan de ander kant hoort ze dat haar moeder zuchtten. Ze begint snel over een ander onderwerp. Manel schud glimlachend haar hoofd. Haar moeder was soms ook een muts he, haar bezorgdheid nam ze haar niet kwalijk. Integendeel, maar mensen konden ook overdrijven! . "Manel ik weet dat het stom van me is dat ik daar over begin, maar ik moet het echt weten. Ik wi het met je over de bruiloft hebben van jou en Sabir."van die zinnen kreeg Manel weer even rillingen. Ze was het bijna vergeten, dat ze eigenlijk nu getrouwd hoorde te zijn . "Ja jemma?"zei ze, terwijl ze op haar onderlip beet. "Dochter, ik vraag je of je echt met Sabir wil trouwen? We willen je echt niet dwingen , ik en je vader."Manel keek bedenkelijk voor zich uit en nam de woorden van haar moeder op. Zou ze het verder laten gaan of zou ze er mee kappen? Ze wist niet wat ze moest doen, maar ze kon moeilijk het stop zetten. Want diep in haar hart wilde ze het er eigenlijk wel op wagen, maar ze moest het weten of Sabir dat ook nog wilde. Of hij ook nog met haar wilde trouwen. Manel moest ook even aan de woorden van Fouad denken, ze moest ook zien achter te komen of de woorden waar waren. "Jemma, ik weet het echt niet."zei ze naar waarheid. "Ik moet het hier met Sabir over hebben, want ik heb hem nog niet gezien. "Haar moeder was even stil. "Oke mijn dochter. Denk er maar goed na en onthoudt dat we je niet dwingen of willen dwingen! Het is jou leven."Manel knikte vanzelf sprekend. "Ik weet jemma, jullie willen het beste voor me!"Haar moeder zuchtte."Zo is dat. Ik ga ophangen, je weet dat bellen niet gratis is . "Manel grijnsde even , dat was echt weer haar moeder. De gierige marokkaan uithangen. "Oke jemma, geef beba de groetjes. Ik zie jullie morgen , want dan mag ik eindelijk naar huis! Oke zinna, beslama! "ze zeiden gedag en hingen op. Manel keek een paar seconde naar haar hoorn en legde het toen op de haak. Ze moest even aan de woorden van haar moeder denken, toen aan de woorden van de dokter. Die avond was de dokter even langs geweest om te kijken of alles met haar goed ging en om haar bloeddruk te meten. Nadat hij dat had gedaan, vertelde hij het nieuws dat ze waarschijnlijk morgen vroeg als alles goed ging, naar huis mocht. Manel was blij en had haar ouders meteen gebeld. Jammer genoeg konden haar ouders niet komen , omdat ze toen op bezoek waren bij hun oma. Die wat griepjes was. Nu ze hier zat, verlangde ze zo erg naar huis, naar haar bedje. Naar haar normale leven, die ze al een tijdje niet had gehad. Ze hadi n de krant gelezen, dat Redouan was vooroordeeld voor 6 maanden celstraf. Manel vond dat niet genoeg en was er niet tevreden mee, maar de politie hadden niet meer bewijs kunnen vinden , dus had Manel toch geaccepteerd. Beter iets dan niets, nam ze zich zo voor. Ze keek op de klok tegenover haar en zag dat het nu half tien was. Manel verveelde zich zo dat ze ging slapen. Zo ging de avond veel sneller en was het eerder de dag voorbij, zodat ze meteen ook naar huis kon gaan! Ze ging liggen en draaide zichzelf op haar zij. Ze staarde even voor zich uit, de lichten waren natuurlijk allang uit en om haar heen hoorde ze flinke gesnurk vande oudjes, maar zelfs door de herrie heen kon ze toch in slaap vallen..._ 

*batata24 meid ik moet weer gaan! xxx meryem!!*

----------


## Batata24

LIEVE SCHAT.. je bent een ENGEL !!! ... geweldige vervolgen
............ blijf je niet te lang weg weer  :Smilie:  

Ik wacht op je geweldige vervolgen

Groetjes,

----------


## Elhbiba

ga zo snel mogelijk verder ...


 :blauwe kus:

----------


## rooierozen

je maakt mijn zieke zaterdag helemaal weer PERFECT!!

THNX

----------


## angel eye

Prachtig verhaal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Chiemeid

Eyy meiddddd nieuwe fan..ga gauw verder!!

Enne ff een vraagje op marokko.nl staat er ook een verhaal genaamd Manel & Soufian is dat het zelfde verhaal?

----------


## Batata24

hallo, weer wat vervolgjes please please pleae
het is al te lang geleden 

bedankttttt

----------


## Elhbiba

Salaam alikoum meid


ga zo snel mogelijk verder en het is inderdaad lang geleden tot gauw inshallah...


 :zwaai: 

Elhbiba

----------


## angel eye

> _Geplaatst door Chiemeid_ 
> *Eyy meiddddd nieuwe fan..ga gauw verder!!
> 
> Enne ff een vraagje op marokko.nl staat er ook een verhaal genaamd Manel & Soufian is dat het zelfde verhaal?*


hahaa dat heb je goed gezien ik lees ook sinds kort het verhaal daar want daar is ze al een stuk verder  :Smilie:  ciao......

----------


## Chorouk

heeeeeeey meid!!!  :boeps:   :boeps:  

Je hebt er een nieuwe fan bij...
het is een prachtig verhaal wallah  :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:  
ga zo weer verder....

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  :zwaai:

----------


## Elhbiba

I'm still waiting  :hihi: 

tot gauw inshallah  :zwaai:

----------


## thelovelady

Meid het is een prachtverhaal!!
Je hebt egt talent .. ga ajb door xx Najoua

----------


## sanae_fatiha

he meid, ga gauw weer verder  :Smilie:  

 :wohaa:  we wachten op je vervolg ...

----------


## rooierozen

ik dacht ik ben bijna 2 weken niet geweest dan is er vast wel een vervolg??

met pijn in mijn hart ervaar ik deze teleurstelling

 :oog:   :oog:   :oog:   :oog:   :oog:   :oog:   :oog:   :oog:   :oog:   :oog:   :oog:

----------


## Miss_izan

heey meid je hebt een nieuwe fan d r bij en het is echttt en goed verhaal en ik verwacht snel een vervolgje!!!!

----------


## rabeatje

mijn hemel zeg.
jij hebt echt talent man 
nou ik verwacht wel dat je het verder schrijft want ik heb echt alles uitgeprint

en ik kom op 112 bladzijdes 
ik wel wel alles hebben 

dus als je graag alles wilt schrijven

----------


## Nesrine18

Oh mijn god! Wat kan jij schrijven!!!!! Ik kon niet stoppen met lezen!!!


Ga je gauw dooooooooooooooooooooooooor!!?

 :grote grijns:

----------


## tetouania-hamka

:watte?:   :schok:  


eey miss meryem..
mooi verhaaaal  :Smilie: .. egt prachtig
ga je alsjeblieft snel verder?

kusje  :blauwe kus:  iman

----------


## rabeatje

hey 
wat is dit nou man 
waar blijft de rest 


ik heb geen geduld meer 
ik wil verder lezen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

wil je aaaaalllllllssssssssstubliiiiieffffft door gaan met schrijven.
kus van mij

----------


## xxmiriamxx

'k weet niet of jullie dit verhaal nog lezen
maar ik heb een paar laatste vervolgen van marokko.nl gehaald
daar stond dit verhaal ook
en tot hier heeft ze geschreven of ze verder gaat weet niemand.

De vogeltjes floten hard en de zon scheen fel naar binnen. Terwijl een zuster de kamer binnen kwam, werd Manel voorzichtig wakker Goede morgen meid! Goed dat je vanzelf wakker wordt."Terwijl de zuster voorbij liep, ging Manel rechtop zitten en wreef eens goed in haar ogen. "Dank je. Jij ook."de zuster liep om haar heen en begon de andere patenten voorzichtig wakker te maken, want het ontbijt zou snel komen. Manel gooide de dekens van haar af en rekte zich even uit. Toen ze om haar heen keek, zag ze dat de andere ook voorzichtig wakker begonnen te worden. Het gelukkige gevoel dat ze weer naar huis mocht, welde weer in haar op. Mijn dag kon vandaag gewoon niet stuk! Ik mocht naar huis! Ik stond op en voelde dat de vloer ijskoud was. Snel deed ik me voeten in de sloffen en liep toen sloom naar de badkamer. Snel voordat de andere haar voor zouden zijn. Nu had ze tenminste alle tijd om eens rustig aan te kleden. Ze draaide de douchekraan open en pakte ondertussen haar kleren die in een kastje zat, die zij gehuurd had. Deed toen de deur op slot en kleedde zich uit. Ze ging onder het water staan en sloot haar ogen, terwijl er op haar gezicht een glimlach verscheen ... 

Tijdje later toen ze met natte haren en aangekleed de badkamer uitkwam, zag ze voor haar neus een oud vrouwtje staan wachten. Ze glimlachtte naar der, terwijl Manel even naar haar keek.. "Ik heb gehoord dat je naar huis mag! Ik ben heel erg blij voor je. Het is niets voor een jonge vrouw om hier te liggen."Manel glimlachtte verlegen. "Dank u wel.Ik hoop ook voor u dat u snel de ziekenhuis mag verlaten."Ook zij glimlachtte. "Ow dat zou fijn zijn, maar ik denk dat dat nog lang niet is. Vast wel, blijf er in hopen."Manel zag aan haar ogen en haar gezicht, dat ze vroeger vast een mooi vrouw moest zijn geweest. Ze had nu kort volle haren, dat door haar ouderdom nu grijs was geworden. Haar blauwe ogen leken door haar heen te kijken. Manel wilde net langs haar heen lopen toen het oud vrouwtje zachtjes fluisterde: " Wees sterk Manel."Manel draaide zich verbaasd om. Terwijl het vrouwtje door bleef praten. "Je bent een goed meisje, maar je moet nu goed nadenken wat je echt wil." Manel keek haar niet begrijpend aan. 'Hoe bedoelt u daarmee?" Terwijl haar stem lichtjes bibberde. Manel dacht even dat ze het verkeerd had gehoord en die woorden bezorgde haar rillingen . Ze glimlachtte. 'Niet schrikken. Ik geef je alleen maar een tip. Je moet je keuzen niet te lang uitstellen, hoe langer je uitstelt hoe moeilijker het word." Manel schrok juist meer van haar woorden en het gevoel dat ze alles van haar wist leek haar te stikken. Terwijl het oud vrouwtje op haar afstapte pakte ze haar hand. Manel deinsde lichtjes naar achteren, maar ze legde haar andere hand er boven op. " Ik zie het aan je ogen dat je veel met je eigen worstelt. Het komt grotendeels ook niet van jezelf, maar je moet sterk zijn. Sterk zijn, zodat ook jij verder kunt met je leven. Je denkt nu vast waarom ik je dit allemaal zeg, maar ik zie in jou mijzelf. Ik heb het vroeger ook zo gedaan en doordat bleef ik alleen achter." Iets in haar deed me aan iemand denken. Haar ogen waarin veel wijsheid in schuilde. Je kon zien dat ze veel had meegemaakt. Ze leek veel op haar grootmoeder, (dat moest het zijn geweest) die een jaar geleden was overleden aan kanker. ( Y.A) Manel glimlachtte dankbaar. "Dank u, voor uw tips mevrouw. Ik zal het onthouden. "Ze schudde glimlachend met haar hoofd. "Noem me aub Paulin, anders voel ik me zo oud." Ze knikte en glimlachtte naar haar. Paulin zuchtte en liet haar hand los. 'Ik ga maar eens douchen, want begin moe te worden van het staan."Manel bedacht zich even dat ze hier een poosje stonden en dat het vrouw met moeite op haar benen had gestaan. Aan haar gezicht te zien zag je dat ze zwak was. Manel sprong zowat opzij. "Oh, excuses." Paulin glimlachtte en liep toen bibberend langs haar heen de badkamer binnen, met op de voet een zuster. Manel liep naar haar bed met in haar gedachte de woorden van Pauline. Nog steeds verbaasd van haar worden begon Manel haar kleren op te vouwen. Ik vond het ene kant eng maar anderkant voelde het vertrouwd. Ik vond dat ze gelijk had, ik was te lang met dit bezig .. En ik wist ook dat het uiteindelijk een keer moest stoppen en dat er een keuze moest worden gemaakt.. Als ze tenminste verder wilde met haar leven .. ? Terwijl ze diep in haar gedachte zat, kwam een mannelijke zuster binnen met een kar. Manel ging zitten en wachtte op haar bord. De mannelijke zuster glimlachte naar haar en overhandigde haar bord. Manel knikte dankbaar en deed toen haar bak open. Ze had honger gekregen door het douchen. Voor haar neus zag ze kuipjes met boter en jam. Daarnaast zag ik appelmoes, dat er zowat met elke eetmaaltijd bij zat. Manel verlangde naar marokkaanse brood met gebakken eieren. Met tegenzin at ik de boterham op, met thee. Na het eten legde ik alles weg en ging op me opgemaakte bed tv zitten kijken. Wachtend op me ouders die me hier zouden verlossen.

----------


## xxmiriamxx

In de middag kwam eindelijk een bekend gezicht me kamer binnen. Alleen waren het niet mijn ouders, maar Selma. Ik was blij om haar te zien, maar het verbaasde me. 'Huh, wat doe je hier?"vroeg ik haar terwijl ik naar haar gezicht keek. Ze glimlachtte. "Ik was gekomen, omdat onze ouders bij oma zijn."Mijn hart bonsde hevig van haar antwoord. Me moeder had gister al gezegd dat het niet goed ging met haar en die woorden kwamen als eerst in me op. "Is ze nog steeds grieperig? vroeg ik bang terwijl ik opstond om me jas aan te doen. Selma schudde haar hoofd terwijl ze haar tas pakte. "Nee, ze vertrekt toch vanavond naar Marokko?" Manel's mond ging zowat open. "Marokko?"vroeg ik verbaasd. Selma keek naar me op en trok haar wenkbrauw omhoog. "Wist je dat niet?"vroeg ze verbaasd. Manel schudde haar hoofd. "Nee man! Niemand komt me hier dat melden! En jemma zei gister helemaal niets daarover. 'Selma knikte. Het was pas vanmiddag bekend gemaakt , door ons oom. Het is allemaal zo plotseling. Ik weet zelf ook niet eens waarom oma gaat, ze is al best oud en zwak. "Manel keek even voor zicht uit. "Als ze gaat word dat haar dood Selma. Ze kan het gewoon niet overleven. Ze heeft hoge suikerziekte en is te zwak daarvoor."Selma knikte. "Ewa ze wil het zo graag, je kan het haar moeilijk verbieden. Het is haar beslissing en die moeten we accepteren."Manel knikte. Van binnen had ze al voorgenomen, dat als ze thuis was meteen naar haar oma zou gaan en om alles te geven om haar hier te houden. Diep van binnen wist ze toch al dat het moeite was voor niets, maar ik wilde het tenminste hebben geprobeerd. Ik liep achter Selma aan en keek toen even om naar Pauline. Tot me verbazing keek ze me ook aan en glilmlachtte. "Blijf sterk"zeiden haar lippen. Manel knikte en stak haar duim op. Ze knipoogde en Manel liep toen door. Met een raar gevoel. Het gevoel dat dit het laatste keer zou zijn dat ik haar zou zien. Selma liep snel door en ik moest met moeite haar passen bij houden. Bij de auto aangekomen, stapte ik in terwijl Selma mijn spullen in de kofferbak gooide. Selma stapte ook in en startte de auto. Terwijl we de oprit afreden keek ik snel naar achteren, naar het raam waar ik had gelegen. Bij de raam, zag ik Pauline staan en ze zwaaide. Manel voelde meteen een brok in haar keel en zwaaide terug totdat ze niets meer van haar zag. Ik draaide me om en slikte een paar keer. Ik was blij dat ik weg was, maar de gedachtte dat er mensen waren die lang in het ziekenhuis moesten liggen maakte me verdrietig. Selma keek schuin naar me op, terwijl ze in de achterkijkspiegel keek. "Wat ben je stil"zei ze. Manel keek haar aan en zuchtte. "Ewa, vertel es dan.. Hoe gaat het met onze prinsesje."Met die zin, klaarde haar gezicht helemaal. "Goed goed, ze begint te groeien joh. "Manel glimlachtte. Het was nu zowat een maand geleden dat ze Nawal had gekregen. "Alhamdoellilah en met Younnes?"Ze grijnsde."Met hem gaat het ook goed en tussen ons gewoon perfect. Ik ben zo blij dat ik met hem ben getrouwd."Manel glimlachtte. "Goed zo. Ik ben ook blj voor jullie."Na die zin keek Manel beteuterd naar buiten. Sabir had nog steeds niets van zich laten horen en dat bezorgde haar verdriet. "Manel, je denkt zeker aan Sabir he." Manel knikte en durfde haar zus niet aan tekijken, bang dat ze kon zien dat ze bijna wilde gaan huilen. Ik had het haar verteld over die brief en dat hij niet was komen opdagen. "Ewa je weet toch dat hij in het buitenland is, tenminste dat schreef hij. Je moet hem gewoon geloven en hier niet rare gedachtes naar boven halen."Manel knikte. "Ik vertrouw hem, maar.. "haar stem stierf weg. Dat deed ze niet, anders zat ze hier niet met stres. "Ewa goed zo. Komt wel goed. Je ziet hem vast snel en dan blijkt jou achterdochtigheid voor niets te zijn geweest."terwijl ze hard met haar hand op haar knie sloeg. Verderop zag ik onze huis in zicht komen....

Thuis aangekomen, liep ik met me spullen meteen naar me kamer. Selma zou beneden op me wachten zodat ik met haar mee kon gaan naar oma. Want iedereen was daar om afscheid van haar te nemen. Ik gooide mijn tas op bed en pakte me gsm dat op me nachtkastje lag om te kijken of ik berichten of gemiste oproepen had. Toen ik me telefoon aandeed, die toen uitstond, zag ik dat ik heel wat oproepen gemist had Alleen geen van Sabir of Soufian, alleen maar Fouad. De enige die me in deze tijd had gesteunt, de enige die tenminste aan me dacht en zo kon ik maar door gaan.. Ik was blij dat ik hem als vriend had. Was er tenminste iemand die er voor mij klaar stond. Ik deed me telefoon uit, voor het geval er toch iemand zou bellen. Dan konden ze lekker maar de voicemail luisteren. Manel draaide zich om en liep toen de trap af naar haar zus die in de woonkamer zat te wachten. Toen ze Manel zag stond ze op en liep met haar naar de gang. Toen ze buiten stonden deed Manel de deur op slot en liep toen Selma achter na naar de auto. Selma startte de auto en zo reden we naar me oma..

----------


## xxmiriamxx

Bij oma's huis aangekomen parkeerde Selma de auto. "Is Younnes hier ook?"wilde ik weten. Ze knikte. We stapte uit en liepen toen naar de deur. Voor de deur kroop een behaagelijk gevoel naar boven. Waar die gevoel vandaan kwam wist ik niet. Ik belde aan en de deur vloog al snel open. Voor me neus stond me moeder, toen ze me zag omhelsde ze me blij en kustte me stevig op me wang. "Manel is er!"schreeuwde me moeder naar binnen. Manel werd rood en sustte. "Jemma zet me niet voorschut aub."haar moeder lachtte. Het was al te laat. De woonkamerdeur vloog open en mijn oma kwam op me afgestrompeld. Ik zag dat ze alhamdoellilah nog steeds goed uitzag. Ik omhelsde me oma stevig en haar geur onmoette me neus. De geur die me altijd aan me oma deed denken. Geur die ik van vroegs af aan zo lekker vond! Ze kustte me stevig op me wang en knuffelde stevig. "Alhamdoellilah. Je bent beter. Ik heb zo veel gebid, dat je beter zou worden."Manel glimlachtte terwijl in haar ogen tranen kwamen. Haar oma keek haar aan. "Waarom huil je zinna? Je hoort blij te zijn!" zei ze blij en in haar ogen verscheen ook tranen. Manel lachtte tussen haar gehuil door. Haar oma wreef met haar vingers langs haar wangen en knuffelde haar nog eens stevig. Ze trok me mee de woonkamer binnen, terwijl Selma glimlachend de deur achter haar dicht deed. In de woonkamer zag ik me vader en ook hij omhelsde me hevig. Ik had hem erg gemist, terwijl ik hem eergister nog had gezien. Zo werd ik steeds weer omhelsd, door me tantes en me ooms, die hier ook allemaal zaten. Ik zag dat Soufian'ouders er ook waren, maar Sarah ontbrak. Ik besteedde er niet veel aandacht aan en ging vermoeiend zitten. Me oma ging naast me zitten en legde haar hand op me knie. Dat was altijd een gewoonte van me oma, op een of ander manier voelde ik me daardoor speciaal. Mijn oma was de enige persoon die me het gevoel gaf dat ik speciaal was. Terwijl ik even op adem kwam, kwam Selma met haar kindje op me af. Ze overhandigde me Nawal en ik zag meteen dat ze veel veranderd was. Wat konden baby's tog snel veranderen!! Ze begon veel weg te hebben van Younnes, maar haar ogen. Ze had net zulke ogen als van Selma. Net zulke verstandige ogen die in het rond keken. Ze keek me aan en het leek net alsof ze me iets zeiden, maar ik wist zelf ook wel dat dat niet kon. Ik kustte haar een paar keer op haar wangen en overhandigde het weer aan Selma. Ik zuchtte en leunde even naar achteren. Om me heen kwebbelde de mensen hard over elkaar heen en hier en daar werd er telkens grappen gemaakt. Al snel kwam me moeder met thee binnen en wat lekkers die me tante ( moeder van Sabir) droeg. We genoten van ons thee en lekkers. De avond ging snel voor bij! Te snel naar mijn idee. Deze avond voelde ik weer dat ik familie had. Dat ik mensen om me heen had die om me gaven. Telkens kon ik me ogen niet van me oma houden. Waarom wist ik niet, iets zei me dat ik haar goed op moest sorberen. Mijn behageljke gevoel ging steeds maar niet weg. Mijn oma had volgensmij in de gaten dat ik steeds naar haar keek en ze glimlachtte."Wat is er dochter van me?"vroeg ze een tijdje later."Ik zie je hele tijd naar me kijken."Manel glimlachtte terwijl er op haar wang een lichte blos verscheen. "Ik weet niet oma. Je bent zo mooi."Haar oma lachtte. "Ik mooi kind? Die tijd heb ik gehad. Ik ben nu oud lelijke vrouw."Manel lachtte. "Insha Allah ga ik op u lijken oma."Haar oma leek heel blij te zijn met die antwoord en kustte op haar voorhoofd. "Dank je wel kind." Ze keek haar aan en zei toen der achteraan. "Wat is er Manel, je kijkt zo verdrietig."Manel zuchtte en keek toen naar de grond. Nu moest ze het zeggen, nu het kon. Ze keek eerst even om der heen en zag dat iedereen druk in gesprek was. Dus kon ze het gerust zeggen. "Oma, waarom wil je gaan ? Je weet dat de dokters het je afraden."Haar oma glimlachtte alsof ze dat had verwacht. "Mijn dochter , ik wist wel dat je daar mee zat. "Ze zuchtte en het leek netalsof ze even naar antwoord zocht. "Ik weet het zelf ook niet eens echt. Iets zegt me dat ik naar me land moet gaan."Manel wilde protesteren, maar ze praatte snel doorheen. "Ik heb me kinderen ook lang niet gezien, elke keer als ik wil gaan ben ik ziek of er is weer iets anders. Nu ik alhamdoellilah goed voel, wil ik mijn kans grijpen. Mischien krijg ik nooit meer die kans. "Manel knikte. "Insha Allah zie ik jou weer over een maand weer terug." Zei haar oma terwijl ze glimlachend in haar knie kneep. Manel knikte weer en lachtte terug. "Insha Allah.."ze wilde nog zoveel vragen en zeggen, maar toen werden ze onderbroken door het eten dat op tafel werd gezet...

Laat in de avond in me bed dacht ik terug aan de afscheid van me oma. We hadden met tranen van haar afscheid genomen. Zij zelf was dol gelukkig dat ze eindelijk weer naar haar land kon gaan. Terwijl de broers van me moeder aan het beslissen waren wie haar zouden brengen ,nam ik nog eens afscheid van haar. Ik kon maar niet van haar afblijven. Ik obserbeerde haar telkens weer en rook weer haar geur op. Zodat ik haar niet zo snel zou vergeten. Want een maand leek voor mij een eeuwigheid. Toen we thuis waren gekomen, had ik mijn moeder verteld over me raar voorgevoel. Ze had gezegd dat het vast kwam omdat ik niet mee eens was dat ze zou gaan. Dat het een bezorgd gevoel was. Hier mee had ik mezelf ingeprint en dat ik moest ophouden met me zelf bezorgd maken. Nu in me bed kreeg ik maar de slaap niet te pakken, maar toch voelde ik dat me ogen zwaar aanvoelde. Ik wist zelf niet wanneer ik in slaap viel, maar ik sliep niet goed.. en me voorgevoel was toch niet voor niets geweest...
Want vroeg in de ochtend werd schoten mijn ogen wakker van gekrijs. Waar het gekrijs vandaan kwam wist ik even niet. Ik schoot zelfs zo snel overeind dat ik me even duizelig voelde.

----------


## xxmiriamxx

Ik rustte even uit en liep toen me kamer uit. Ik schrok van me oom die gebogen op de trap zat. Ik rende zo wat van de trap af en stopte naast hem. Nog steeds hoorde ik gekrijs, gekrijs van me moeder. Me oom keek me aan en in zijn ogen zag ik ook tranen. "Oom wat is er ? Waarom huilt jemma?"schreeuwde ik zowat tegen hem. Vanuit de woonkamer zag ik me tante in de gang verschijnen en ook haar ogen waren dik van het huilen. "Wat is er ?"vroeg ik weer terwijl er in me ogen tranen kwamen. Terwijl me oom nog steeds gebogen naar beneden keek, kwam me tante op me af gelopen en hield me af, terwijl in haar ogen weer tranen verschenen. "Je oma is dood,Manel. Ze is vannacht in haar slaap doodgegaan. "terwijl ze het zei barstte ze weer in huilen uit. Manel's hart stond even stil en ze voelde al het bloed uit haar gezicht verdwijnen. Oma is dood? Was haar gevoel dan toch voor niets geweest? Haar lieve oma was dood! Haar gezicht kwam weer voor , haar geur haar lach, haar praatjes. Herrineringen.. Ik barstte zelf ook in huilen uit en me tante ving me op. Ze trok me naar beneden, ik voelde niets op dat moment. Het enige wat ik dacht is .. Mijn oma is er niet meer.. In de woonkamer aangekomen, zag ik me moeder op de grond zitten . Ze wiegde zich zelf steeds en sloeg telkens op de grond, terwijl ze steeds schreeuwde. "Mijn moeder, Mijn moeder! Waarom waarom!" Mijn vader zat naast haar en hield haar vast en susstte telkens dat ze rustig moest blijven, maar me moeder maakte zich steeds van haar los. "Mijn moeder mijn moeder!"schreeuwde ze steeds. Manel kon hier niet meer tegen en het leek alsof iemand haar keel dicht kneep. Ze maakte zich van haar tante los en rende toen langs haar heen de trap op. Mijn oom keek niet eens op. Ik zag hem vandaag voor het eerst huilen en die beeld zal ik ook nooit meer vergeten. Ik rende ook langs hem heen naar me kamer. Terwijl ik me kleren uit trok, bleef ik maar huilen, huilen. "Waarom oma waarom.."fluisterde ik steeds. Ik had niet eens in de gaten, dat ik hier in me zelf hard op praatte. Ik veegde steeds ruw de tranen van me wang. Ik wist dat ik rustig aan moest doen, omdat ik pas uit het ziekenhuis was. Maar op dat moment interseerde het me allemaal niet! Nadat ik me kleren aan had gedaan, verliet ik weer me kamer. In de woonkamer aangekomen, riep ik naar me tante die ook nog steeds voor zich uitstaarde en huilde. Ze draaide zich naar me om. "Weet iedereen het?"vroeg ik. Ze schudde haar hoofd. "Alleen familie uit Belgi weet het nog niet niet."Ik weet niet waarom, maar ik moest op dat moment aan Sabir denken. Zou hij weten dat oma dood was? "Sabir weet hij dat?'vroeg ik, het interseerde me niet dat het nu niet gepast was, maar wat ik in me gedachte had was ook waar. Hij wist het niet. Terwijl ik hier stond, gleden nog steeds tranen over me gezicht. Ik zag dat me vader even niet wist wat hij moest doen met me moeder die voor hem zat en maar bleef huilen. Huilen en huilen. Ik wist maar een ding te doen. Vluchten, hier wegkomen.. Ik kon het gewoon niet meer uithouden. Ik deed me jas aan en ik hoorde niet eens dat me tante me volgde."Wat ga je doen Manel?"vroeg ze bezorgd. "Ik ga even weg. Ik ben zo terug."Haar tante knikte. "Pas goed op , ga geen gekke dingen doen."Manel knikte en veegde de tranen uit haar gezicht. Ik voelde dat me ogen dik aan voelde en ik voelde me leeg. Niet leeg omdat ik niet had ontbeten, maar anders leeg. Leegte die niet op te vullen was. Ik checkte snel of ik sleutels en me mobiel had en liep toen de deur uit. Buiten bleef ik even staan en de tranen gleden weer over me wang. Terwijl ik naar boven keek, wist ik dat deze dag me vooraltijd bij zo blijven....

----------


## xxmiriamxx

Bij de bushalte aangekomen, die ik nodig had stapte ik uit. Ik snoof weer eens de lucht in en liep toen snel door naar zijn huis. Ik liep ook gewoon langs de huis van Redouan, want ik wist dat hij toch niet thuis was en dat ik veilig was. Met me handen diep in me zakken, liep ik snel naar zijn huis. Met huilen was ik gestopt nu, ik wilde het nieuws zo normaal mogelijk vertellen. Toen ik bij zijn flat aankwam, zag ik toevallig net een man binnenlopen. Ik liep snel doorheen, de vent keek me raar aan. Van wat is er met haar? Ik lachtte snel naar hem,maar hij liep chagerijnig door. Bij zijn verdieping deed ik de zware deur open en liep de galerij op. Hoe dichter ik bij zijn huis kwam, hoe de zenuwen begonnen te spelen. Daluk was ze hier voor niets en was hij daadwerkelijk in het buitenland. Maar ze zou het gewoon proberen. Gewoon voor de zekerheid. Voor zijn deur , bleef ik even treuzelend staan en belde toch aan. Eerste keer deed niemand open. Weer belde ik aan. Ik had iets gehoord! Alsof er iemand in de gang strompelde. Ik spitste me oren en wachtte af. Een tijdje later deed hij open. Mijn ogen werden even groot en de woede kwam omhoog. Hij was toch thuis! Fouad had gelijk gehad! Toen hij me zag leek hij ook te schrikken. Alsof hij mij nou net niet had verwacht. Ik zag dat hij zowat naakt was, maar alleen maar een box-short aanhad. Hij kamde door zijn haar en ik zag dat hij bleek was geworden. "Uhh.. hey Manel. Ik had je niet verwacht."Manel glimlachtte. "Weet ik .'diep van binnen was ze terleurgesteld, hij had iniedergeval net alsof kunnen doen dat hij blij was dat ze hier was. Ik liep zonder uitnodiging langs hem heen naar binnen. Ik stopte en zag dat de slaapkamerdeur open stond. Ik draaide me naar hem om, terwijl ik net zag dat hij geschrokken naar de slaapkamerdeur keek. "Sabir ik kwam hier niet voor niets. Ik moet je iets vertellen.'Terwijl ze dat zei, schoten in haar ogen tranen. Hij leek weer te schrikken en keek haar nieuwgierig aan. Ik zag dat hij nog steeds even moeite had met wakker worden. Ik raakte zelf helemaal in de war, van zijn halfnaakte lichaam. Hij was in de ochtend iniedergeval wel op te vreten. Hij was breed en gespierd. Mooie getinte huid, lange benen. Precies hoe een jongen hoorde te zijn, vond ik dan. Ik wilde door praten, maar hij keek de hele tijd bang naar de slaapkamerdeur. Terwijl ik net wilde zeggen dat oma dood was, hoorde ik gekreun in zijn slaapkamer. Ik keek hem verbaasd aan. "Ben je niet alleen?"vroeg ik hem, terwijl mijn hart bonsde. Hij keek haar met grote ogen aan en ik zag dat hij een paar keer slikte. Hij sprong zowat naar de deur en sloot hem dicht. "Sabir wat doe je raar?"zei ik. "Wie is dat in je slaapkamer?'ik vergat dat ik hier was voor me oma. "Niets Manel. Ik weet niet wat dat was. '" Manel keek hem niet begrijpend aan. "Sabir laat me er langs. Wat was dat?"ik voelde dat ik bang begon te worden, maar ik moest het weten.. zekerheid dat ik me had verbeeld. Hij schudde zijn hoofd en in zijn ogen zag ik tranen komen. "Sabir ga daar weg."Weer schudde hij zijn hoofd. Ik liep naar hem toe en duwde hem opzij, eerst wilde hij de deur niet loslaten en hield hij de klink stevig vast met zijn hand, maar aan de ander kant werd er ook hard aan de deur gerommeld. Hij wist dat hij nu in de val zat en liet het los. De deur vloog open en voor me zag ik haar staan, gewikkeld in alleen een laken. Mijn ogen werden groot van schrik en mijn mond vloog gewoon letterlijk open. "Saida?!" schreeuwde ik het uit. Saida's ogen werden ook groot van de schrik en ik zag dat ze geschrokken naar Sabir keek. Ik zag dat ze ook bleek werd. Ik draaide me naar Sabir om. 'Saida?!"was het enige wat ik kon zeggen,van verbaasdheid. Het enige wat ik in zijn ogen kon lezen, was spijt en schaamte. In me ogen schoten er tranen en ik voelde dat ik bijna neerviel. Ik voelde me opeens duizelig en alles om me heen draaide. MIJN BESTE VRIENDIN MET SABIR! "Hoe kon je Saida!"schreeuwde ik het uit. Saida zei helemaal niets en keek met schaamte naar de grond. "Manel het is niet wat het lijkt!"zei ze nog, maar ik hoorde haar niet eens meer. "Ik dacht dat jij mijn beste vriendin was! Jij was toch de gene die zei dat er nooit een jongen tussen ons zou komen, dat we vriendinnen bleven tot de dood ons zou scheiden! En nu ?!?!Ga je verdomme met zowat me aanstaande! Hoe kon je Saida Hoe kon je! En ik maar denken dat Sarah erg was en dat zij met Sabir ging!"terwijl ik dit allemaal uitschreeuwde, trok Saida me aan me armen. Ze probeerde me te omhelzen, maar ik maakte me ruw los. "Blijf van me af, hoor je me. Jij ****, WEET JE DAT.. dat is het enige wat je bent .. een ****!"Terwijl ik me van haar los maakte. Ik zag dat ze begon te huilen, ik draaide me naar Sabir om en over me wangen voelde ik de tranen glijden. "Sabir , ik dacht dat je van me hield."ik voelde me vermoeid, maar de woede had mij totaal overgenomen. "We zouden toch trouwen!?! Onze dromen alles, gewoon weg, kappot!!"Hij kwam op me afgelopen en zei zachtjes dat het hem speet. "Manel wollah het spijt me.. "zei hij jammerend. "Manel, Ik hou van je!"ik schudde lachend me hoofd, terwijl er over me wangen tranen gleden. "Zeg dat nooit meer!!", terwijl ik hem hard in zijn gezicht sloeg."Zeg dat niet als je niet eens weet wat dat inhoudt.!"Ik zag date hij tranen in zijn ogen kreeg. Ik hoorde dat Saida nog steeds snikte. Ik keek haar vies aan en toen weer naar Sabir. Ik probeerde het zo rustig en koel mogelijk te zeggen. " ik wil dan ook nooit meer iets met jullie twee te maken hebben! Is dat duidelijk?" Nadat ik dat had gezegt, liep ik langs hun naar buiten, maar Sabir hield me vast aan me armen terwijl hij begon te knielen en aan me begon te trekken. "Manel pleasss, laat me niet zo achter! Vergeef het me..Ik hou van je! Het spijt me zo!!! "Ik zag zelfs dit keer tranen over zijn wangen glijden. Ik zag hoe hij huilend en smekend naar me keek. Ik keek in zijn ogen en het enige wat ik zag was dat zelfs een hond beter was dan hem. "Nee Sabir. Ik hoef je niet meer..Saffie! Ga maar terug naar Saida. Mischien is zij nog de gene wel die jou nog wil. "ik trok me van hem los en rende huilend van hem weg.. Ik hoorde dat hij me even was gevolgd, maar toch stopte, omdat hij wist dat het geen zin had . Ik draaide me voor de laatste keer om en ik zag dat hij huilend me nakeek, met achterhem in een laken verwikkelende huilende Saida.. Ik wist niet wat ik deed, het enige wat ik voelde was pijn .. Ik viel zowat van de trap af en rende naar buiten terwijl ik maar bleef huilen. Huilen om me oma, huilen om Saida, huilen om Sabir.. Ik bleef maar rennen en rennen en huilen en huilen. Ik zag de auto's niet eens die me bijna aanreden en ik hoorde niet de autos die piepend met moeite konden remmen. Ik zag niemand, het enige die ik zag was me zelf... Kappot van binnen... Ik bleef maar rennen totdat ik me uitgeput voelde. Ik stopte en wreef voor de zoveelste keer me tranen van me wang. Toen ik om me heen keek zag ik dat ik in een park was beland. Ik zocht een bank op en ging er opzitten. Ik staarde vermoeid voor me uit, ik weet niet eens hoelang...Het enige wat ik hier op de bank zag zitten, was een meid met een gebroken hart en pijn, die verdoofd voor zich uit zat te staren ..

----------


## xxmiriamxx

Ik schrok op van een eend die rustig langs me heen waggelde. Meteen moest ik weer aan me oma denken. Ik noemde haar altijd een eend, omdat ze altijd een beetje waggelde als ze liep. Meteen voelde ik weer de brok in me keel komen. Met een zucht pakte ik me mobiel , die nog steeds uit stond. Ik opende hem en meteen verscheen er op het beeld 8 oproepen gemist. De eerste gedachte die naar boven kwam,was dat er misgien 1 van me tantes me moest hebben gebeld. Dat ze zich zorgen maakte waar ik was gebleven. Ik wilde net die oproepen bekijken toen me mobiel afging. Ik schrok lichtjes, maar zag al snel op het beeld "Fouad belt. " . Terwijl hij een paar keer overging, staarde ik er een poosje naar. Ik wilde het wel opnemen, maar had geen zin om zo vrolijk tegen hem te doen. Hij bleef maar bellen, dus nam hem toch op. Ik hoorde meteen zijn felle stem door de telefoon. "Manel! Waarom neem je toch niet op joh!Ik heb je een paar keer gebeld."Manel zuchtte. "Sorry. Is er iets dan?" vroeg ik droog. Hij zuchtte. "Nee dat niet, waar ben je ?"vroeg hij meteen. "Ik belde naar Saida, maar zij wist het ook niet."Meteen kwam de gedachte aan vanochtend naar boven. Saida in een gewikkelde laken bij Sabir.. Waarom nu juist haar beste vriendin? Ik had liever Sarah daar gezien dan Saida. Sarah betekende tenminste niet zo veel voor haar. Ik kon het maar niet begrijpen. Haar vriendin die ze van vroegs af aan kende. Haar vriendin waarvoor ze altijd klaar stond. Vriendin met wie ze altijd lachtte en huilde. Het ergste vond ik nog steeds dat ik met Redouan en zijn minnaressen het steeds voor me had gehouden, om haar die pijn niet te bezorgen. En nu.... Nu deed ze het zelf.. Had ze niet genoeg van onze vriendschap gehouden? En het ergste was nog.. ze was met hem naar bed geweest. Had ze geen eer ? Was ze niet bang geweest voor Allah? Ik kon het niet gewoon niet begrijpen en het idee dat Sabir dat haar geflikt had , deed haar pijn. Ze dacht terug aan de moment toen ze met hem was gaan schaatsen, toen ze met hem naar het strand was gegaan. De momenten bij hem thuis. De momenten bij haar thuis. De momenten toen ze met hem over hun toekomstdromen praatte... Momenten toen hij haar vertelde hoeveel hij wel niet van haar hield. Was het allemaal dan een leugen geweest? Ze voelde zich zo stom, zo dom.. Ik was zo naef geweest. "Manel!! Antwoord!"Hoorde ik Fouad schreeuwen. Manel werd uit haar gepeins wakker geschud en ze stotterde even. "Wat vroeg je?"vroeg ze afwezig. "Ik vroeg je waar je was."zei hij dit keer wat rustiger. Manel keek om zich heen en zelf wist ze het ook niet eens. "Ik weet het niet. Ik was net in *****laan en nu ben ik een park."Hij was even stil en zei toen. "Ik vind het wel. Blijf waar je bent oke? Dan kom ik nu naar je toe."Manel knikte automatisch. "Oke, is goed."We namen afscheid en hingen op. Manel staarde even naar haar gsm en zag dat het al 1 uur was. Ik deed hem weer in me zak en staarde weer voor me uit. Voor me zag je vele bomen, die knopjes begonnen te krijgen. Het was nu lente en de bloemtjes kwamen weer tevoorschijn. Voor me zag je grasvlakte. Gras was nog geel van de winter en begon nu langzaam groen te worden. Je zag vele paadjes die dwars door elkaar kruisden. Hier en daar liepen oudjes of jonge mensen hun hond uit te laten. Het was nog vroeg dus was het best leeg. Ik zuchtte sloot mijn ogen en dacht steeds aan me oma. Mijn lieve oma.. ik had zulke goeie tijden met haar gehad. Van vroegs af aan werd ik haar lievelingskleindochter genoemd. Ik bleef bij haar slapen, ging met haar naar de markt. Ze kocht meestal voor me speleltjes. Ingewikkelende spelletjes, omdat ik daar zo goed in was. Ze kamde meestal me haren met haarolie, dat lekker naar olijven rook. Allemaal herringeren had ik nu, want ze was er niet meer... Ik wist dat ik hier niet hoorde te treuren, maar moest gaan bidden.. Ik nam me voor, om vandaag te gaan beginnen met bidden. Alhamdoelillah had ik dat eerder van me vader geleerd , maar ik was er nooit aan begonnen. Weer zuchtte ik, sloot me ogen en luisterde naar de geluiden om me heen .. .

----------


## xxmiriamxx

Ik hoorde zijn voetstappen steeds meer dichterbij komen. Ik durfde niet opzij te kijken, bang dat hij zou merken dat ik op hem had gewacht. Mischien was dat mijn trots maar die trekje had ik altijd gehad. Ik was blij dat hij me gevonden had en dat hij was gekomen, want hij was toch de enige jongen, (mens) geweest waarbij ik me vertrouwd voelde en me hartje kon luchten. Die voor me had klaargestaan in moeilijke tijden. Terwijl hij vlak naast me kwam staan keek ik naar hem op. Hij zag er weer goed uit, met zijn mooie glanzende krulletjes. Hij had een truitje aan dat geel was en met zwarte letters was bewerkt, met daaronder een spijkerbroek. Ik zag dat hij mijn bleke gezicht bekeek. Op zijn geizhct verscheen er een glimlach, een glimlach waarvan ik wist dat er ondertussen van alles door zijn hoofd spooktte. "Sorry dat ik je lang heb laten wachten, maar het was even voor me zoeken."Manel knikte. "Maakt niet uit joh. Kom zitten." Terwijl ze zich naast haar op de houten bankje klopte.Terwijl hij naast haar ging zitten , keek Manel weer voor der uit. Hij merkte aan haar bleke gezicht en de manier hoe ze stil was, dat ze geen zin had om te praten, omdat ze met iets zat. Hij liet het even zo en staarde ook voor zich uit. Manel had gezien dat zijn gezicht ook anders was. Dat zijn ogen rood waren, maar van wat wist ik niet. Ik zou er toch wel ooit achter komen, dacht ik bij me eigen. Wat nu telde was dat zij zich nu beter moest gaan voelen. Maar het lukte niet, en ik wist dat het lang ging duren dat dat wel zou gebeuren. Terwijl zij diep in gedachte zat, was dat ook bij hem.. en hij was ook niet bepaald vrolijk .. Daar zaten ze dan. Naast elkaar met doodse stilte. Beiden durfde ze niets te zeggen, bang dat iemand wat verkeerd zei...
Daar zaten we dan. Ik verraden, verloren .. Wat er met hem was durfde ik niet naar te vragen. Het zat wel op m'n tong hem te vragen wat er met hem was, maar het kwam er maar niet uit. Ik bekeek hem stiekem van opzij. Ik zag dat hij nu voorover gebukt zat. Ik vroeg me af, waarom hij nou naar me had gezocht. Had hij gevoeld dat er iets met haar aan de hand was? Ik wist daar zelf geen antwoord op te vinden. Zijn krullen, die nu wat langer waren geworden, zaten naar achteren gekamt, met flink gel. Het moest haar aan Sabir denken. hij deed zijn haren ook altijd zo. De kriebels , mijn gevoelens voor Sabir kwamen weer naar boven. De pijn, zo'n vreselijke pijn. Ik wilde niet aan hem denken. Die brok kwam tog weer naar boven .Ik was zwaar terleurgesteld. Vooral ik nu hier zat en het begon te beseffen dat me vriendin en me aanstaande me hadden bedrogen. Zijn huilende gezicht schoot voorbij. Hoe had gesmeekt dat ik bij hem wilde blijven. Ik wist dat dat niet meer zou kunnen. Mijn vertrouwen in hem was geschaadt en het zou niet herstellen. Ik verdiende beter..Wat moest ik met een jongen die niet van meiden kon afblijven? Zelfs niet eens van haar beste vriendin. Haar beste vriendin! Het liefst wilde ik gaan slapen en dan wakker worden met in de gedachte dat het allemaal nachtmerrie was. Maar ik wist gewoon dat ik dan eindelloos lang kon gaan slapen, maar dat het nooit meer een nachtmerrie zou worden., maar een feit. Feit , dat mensen waarvan ze had gehouden haar hadden bedrogen. De tranen schoten weer in me ogen, maar ik slikte ze snel in. Ik wilde niet met Fouad in de bijzijn gaan huilen. Uit mijn mond vluchte een diepe zucht. Fouad keek daarvan op. Zijn ogen waren nog roder dan eerst . Alsof hij zijn tranen ook had binnengehouden. Op zijn gezicht verscheen een glimlach. "Zullen we hier weggaan?"vroeg hij rustig. Manel knikte en bloostte lichtjes. Waarom wist ze ook niet. We stonden op en liepen naast elkaar het paadje af naar zijn auto. Ik zag vanuit me ooghoeken dat hij naar me keek. Aslof hij me iets wilde zeggen, maar niet kon doen. Ik keek hem aan en glimlachtte. Hij glimlachtte terug en keek weer voor zich. Wat wilde hij me vertellen? Ik schudde automatisch me hoofd. Het was vast niet belangerijk. We kwamen bij zijn auto aan en hij opende via zijn sleutel de sloten. Ik opende mijn deur en stapte in, ondertussen deed Fouad precies het zelfde. Fouad startte de auto en we reden weg. Ik keek naar buiten. Buiten was de lucht nog steeds helder. De zonnetje scheen. Mijn oma (YH) was op een mooie dag gestorven. Waarom ik daar aan dacht wist ik niet. Ik mistte haar zo erg. Ik had niet eens door waar we waren en waar we naar toe reden. Terwijl ik wazig en ver met me gedachtte naar buiten keek, stopte de auto opeens. Ik schrok op en keek naar Fouad op. Zijn houding was nog steeds anders. Op zijn gezicht was nog steeds verdriet te lezen. "We zijn er ."Manel keek naar buiten en voor haar neus zag ze de huis van haar oma. "Huh wat doen we hier?"vroeg Manel verbaasd. "Ik moest je hier toch afzetten?"antwoordde hij. Manel knikte, ze kon zich niet herrineren wanneer ze zei dat ze hier wilde worden afgezet. Mischien was ze gewoon te ver met haar gedachte geweest en had ze dat niet in de gaten gehad. "Bedankt."ze schudde zijn hand en stapte zonder nog iets te zeggen uit. Fouad reed meteen weg, terwijl Manel een brok in haar keel kreeg. Nu ze haar oma's huis voor der zag, werd ze opeens zenuwachtig. Bang. Ze zag dat de parkeerplaatsen helemaal vol zaten met auto's. Er waren vast mensen gekomen, om te condoleren en dergelijke. Manel zuchtte en belde aan. Ze wachtte een poosje, maar niemand deed open. Terwijl ik toch veel geluid uit het huis hoorden. Weer belde ze aan. Dit keer dit iemand wel open. Voor haar neus stond een jongedame. Ik schatte haar in de twintig , tweentwintig. Ze glimlachtte. Haar ogen waren rood, vast van het huilen. Ik herkende haar ergens van , maar ik wist niet van waar. Ze gaf me een hand en schudde die lichtjes en natuurlijk vier kusjes hoorde er ook bij. Ik glimlachtte en stapte naar binnen. Meteen voelde het aan alsof ik stikte. Alsof iemand me keel dichtkneep. In de gang was het druk met kindjes. Wat ze hier deden, was voor mij een raadsel. Ik zag toevallig het zoontje van Nabila . (zus van Soufian) spelen. Ik trok hem aan zijn mauw naar me toe. "Waar zitten de vrouwen?"vroeg ik hem. Want de mannen en de vrouwen zaten meestal appart. Hij wees naar de woonkamer. "En de mannen, vroeg ik voor de zeker heid. Bij jullie."zei het kleine jongetje met zijn piepstem. Ik glimlachtte en kustte hem op zijn wang. "Ga maar snel weer spelen."terwijl ik hem zachtjes naar voren duwde. Ik kon met moeite langs de kinderen komen, maar toen ik eindelijk de woonkamer deur had gepasseerd, vloog de deur open. Voor me stond Selma. Haar ogen waren ook dik van het huilen. Ze was bleek en had wallen. Ze omhelsde me en huilde. Ik suste haar en wreef over haar rug. Ze bleef maar snikken en bij mij schoten ook de tranen in me ogen. Ze liet me los en wreef de tranen van haar wang. "Kom binnen, niet schrikken. Oma ligt hier ook. "Ik wreef ook de tranen van me wang en knikte. "Ik zal niet schrikken.'Ze knikte. Ze trok aan me handen voorzichtig naar binnen. Toen ik haar daar zag liggen, voelde ik me duizelig. De wereld leek om me heen te draaien. Ik widle me omdraaien, maar Selma hield me stevig vast. Over me wangen stroomde de tranen. Mijn oma had haar ogen gesloten zitten. Haar kaken werden vastgehouden met behulp van een hoofddoek. Boven haar lag een kleine Koran. Ik probeerde me los te rukken, maar ze hield me stevig vast. Ik schreeuwde het uit en huilde alsof nu pas de pijn naar buiten kwam. "Omaaa omaaa..! "schreeuwde Manel hard. Terwijl me tantes me stevig omhelsde en vasthielden. Ik bleef maar huilen en huilen.. het leek maar niet op te houden. Selma vroeg me nog of ik haar wilde aanraken, maar dat was voor mij te veel. het enige wat ik wilde was hier weg gaan...

----------


## xxmiriamxx

Ik weet niet meer wat er daarna gebeurde, maar ik zat nu op de stoel van de keukentafel in de keuken. Iemand bood me een glas koud water.Ik wreef voor de zoveelste keer de tranen van me wangen, terwijl er weer tranen erover heen gleden en staarde afwezig voor me uit. Ik pakte de bibberend de glas aan en keek toen op. Ik glimlachtte naar de meid, die ook voor mij de deur had open gedaan. Ze ging naast me op de stoel zitten en keek me aan, terwijl er nog steeds een glimlach op haar gezicht zat. Ook haar ogen waren opgezwollen. Haar haren had ze in een staart zitten, ze had krullend bruine haren en donker vriendelijke ogen. Haar glimlach, dat deed me aan iemand denken, maar aan wie wist ik niet. Ik nam een grote slok en sloot even me ogen. Me tranen probeerde ik tegen te houden, maar het lukte niet. Waar de hoeveelheid tranen vandaan kwamen wist ik niet. Ze bood me een zakdoekje aan en weer bedankte ik haar, terwijl ik opeens moest lachen. Zij moest ook lachen. Vast door de behagelijke sfeer die er hing. Ik snoot me neus en keek toen naar haar op. "Dank je wel."ze knikte vriendelijk. "Niets te danken joh.'Ik glimlachtte verlegen en frunnikte aan me vestrits en keek verlegen naar de grond. "Mischien stom dat ik vraag, maar heet je Manel?"vroeg ze verlegen. Ik keek haar aan en ik zag dat ze een beetje rood was geworden. Ik keek haar verbaasd aan en glimlachtte. "Ja hoezo? Ken ik je dan?"vroeg ik vriendelijk. Haar ogen werden even groot van blijschap. "Herken je me niet dan?"vroeg ze voorzichtig. Ik dacht even na, maar schudde me hoofd. "Nee hoor, volgensmij zien we elkaar voor het eerst.' Ze glimlachtte. "Ja dat is het ook, maar ik herkende je op de fotos die jou moeder soms meebracht."Manel trok dit keer haar wenkbrauw omhoog. "Fotos? Je bent toch niet van Belgi?"vroeg ik voorzichtig. Ze grijnsde. "jaaaa dat ben ik wel! Ik ben jou nicht."even werden mijn ogen groot van verbazing, maar toen moest ik toch wel lachen. "Eeeeeeggtttt!"schreeuwde ik het uit! "Ik had je helemaal niet herkend joh."ze lachtte. "Al , hoe wil je dat doen na al die jaren. Ik had je ook alleen maar herkend van de foto's "Manel lachtte en we omhelsde elkaar. "Wat leuk je eindelijk een keer te zien." zei ze. Manel knikte verlegen. "Vind ik ook!" We keken mekaar even aan en moesten weer lachen. We wisten even niets te zeggen, het was nu zo raar om elkaar in het echt te zien. Mijn familie uit Belgi waarvan ik nooit naar toe wilde gaan. "Hoe heet je ?"vroeg ik verlegen. "Ik ben Amel en Zeynep zit in de woonkamer. Ze heeft je net hier naar toe gebracht."Manel knikte en bloostte. Ze had zich vast vreselijk gedragen, bedacht ze zich. "Zijn jullie hier al lang?'ze knikte. "Ja sinds vanochtend."Manel knikte. "Weet je waar me moeder is?" ik had haar helemaal niet gezien, sinds vanochtend en nu kwam de schuldgevoel naar boven. Dat ik niet voor haar klaar had gestaan. "Ze zit tussen haar zussen in de slaapkamer van onze oma."Manel knikte. Ze zou zometeen wel even gaan kijken hoe het met haar moeder was. Ze merkte dat ze een accent had, een echte belgische accent. Van binnen moest ik er wel om haar accent lachen. Het was zo grappig om te horen. Ik wist even niets te zeggen, maar het hoefde al niet meer want ze vroeg al iets. "Heb je Sarah gezien?'vroeg ze. Manel slikte even en schudde haar hoofd en keek toen een ander kant op. "Ik heb haar lang niet meer gezien joh, en Soufian ook niet. Hij is getrouwd he?'vroeg ze. Ik knikte. "Klopt ." terwijl ik naar haar glimlachtte. "Me ouders waren wel naar de bruiloft geweest, maar ik kon niet komen vanwege me stage."Manel knikte. "Jammer, het was een mooie bruiloft." Ze knikte. "Jou nichten komen die ook nog?"vroeg ze. Ik knikte. "Als het goed is wel, ze werken beiden dus ze komen vast in de avond." Ze knikte begrijpend. "Je hebt toch ook nog een neef?"Ik knikte. De grootste sukkel, maar dat zei ik natuurlijk niet. 'Ja Sabir." Ze knikte. Aub niet meer vragen, smeekte ik van binnen. Gelukkig hield ze op, omdat de bel ging. Me hart bonsde hevig en ik was bang wat er daluk door die deur zou lopen. Amel stond op en liep toen naar de deur. Toen ze de deur open deed, stond Sarah met betraande gezicht voor de deur. Manel keek meteen een andere kant op. Ik hoefde maar naar haar te kijken en meteen schoot Sabir's gezicht voorbij. Ik hoorde haar huilen tegen de schouders van Amel. Vanzelfsprekend schoten ook de tranen in me ogen. De pijn die zij voelde, voelde ik nu ook. Ze kwam de keuken binnen en groette iedereen. Mij ook. Ze kustte me op beiden wangen en liep toen naar de woonkamer. Mij met een raar gevoel achterlatend. Sabir zou ook snel volgen, wist ik. Hij was nu vast ook achter gekomen, dat zijn oma dood was. Ik had geen zin om hem tegen te komen, maar ik wist dat ik hem niet kon ontwijken. Ik stond op en glimlachte naar Amel die nog steeds naast me zat. "Ik ga ff me moeder zoeken."ze knikte. Ik liep de gang op , die nog steeds vol zat met kinderen naar de slaapkamer van me oma. Toen ik de deur open wilde doen, werd dat blijkbaar vastgehouden door vrouwen die er binnen zaten. Ik klopte een paar keer en de deur ging op een kiertje open. 'Ga spelen."hoorde ik het vrouw net zeggen. Ik lachtte van binnen. "Ik ben het tante, Manel."de deur vloog open en me tante omhelsde me en lachtte." Ik dacht even dat je een van de kinderen was."ik lachtte ook en we maakte een kort praatje. Ik liep toen de kamer binnen, terwijl me tante weer als wacht bij de deur ging staan. Voor me zag ik een twee-persoonsbed waarop me moeder zat met naast haar twee zussen. Ze keek op toen ze me zag. Ik zag dat ze bleek was en dikke ogen, waarvan de wallen zowat paars leken. Haar neus liep rood aan. Ze glimlachtte en stond op en omhelsde me. "Hoe gaat het dochter van me ?"vroeg ze zachtjes terwijl ze me gezicht bekeek. 'Goed goed jemma, met jou?"ik wist dat me vraag stom was, maar wat moest ik anders? Ze knikte. "Het gaat al wat beter."Manel knikte. Ze kustte me stevig op me wang en ging toen weer zitten. Ze raakte weer in gesprek met me tantes, die over de begravenis en dergelijke hadden. "Jemma?"onderbrak ik ze. Ze keken allemaal op en me moeder keek me vragend aan. "Ik ga naar de huis van Selma? Is dat goed? Kan ik eten en opfrissen. "Ze knikte. "Bel me maar in de avond op oke? Ik denk ook dat ik hier blijf slapen."Manel knikte. "Is goed jemma."Ik zei me moeder en me tantes gedag en liep toen weer de gang op.
Toen ik het huis binnentrad van Selma, voelde ik meteen al leegte. Dat het huis leeg was kon je meteen voelen. Ik trok me schoenen en me jas uit en hing ze keurig op.

----------


## xxmiriamxx

Ik liep naar de sala en plofte met een zucht op de bank. Terwijl ik daar voor me uit zat te staren had ik niet eens in de gaten dat ik honger begon te krijgen en dat het om me heen schemerig begon te worden. Terwijl ik diep in gedachte ( terwijl me hoofd gewoon leeg was) voor me uit staarde ging opeens me mobiel af. Door de gerinkel schoot Manel overeind. Ze pakte hem snel uit haar zak en nam snel op. "Hallo met Manel."zei Manel. "Heey met mij ."hoorde ik zijn stem vanuit de andere kant van de lijn. "Heey Fouad."zuchtte Manel en ze ging weer naar achteren zitten. "Alles goed?"vroeg ik dan maar om de stilte te verbreken die er opeens heerste. "Jawel gaat wel goed alhamdoellilah met jou?"Manel zuchtte. Waar ging nou weer naar toe ? . "Jawel ook niets te klagen he."weer stilte. "Ewa kom je even langs?"vroeg Manel. "Waar ben je? Ik zit hier nu in de huis van me zus. Ze is er niet. Kom je?"vroeg ze . Hij dacht blijkbaar even na want het was even stil. "Oke , ik kom er zo aan. Wat wil je eten?"vroeg hij rustig. Ik hoorde aan zijn stem dat hij vast heel moe was. "Doe maar wat. Maakt niet uit. Oke Manel, tot zo."en hij hing op. Manel stond opeens op en begon zenuwachtig te worden. Ze had er helemaal niet bij stilgestaan dat Selma op elke moment thuis kon komen. Ze pakte haar mobiel weer uit haar broekzak en toetste de mobielnummer van haar zus in. Het ging een paar keer over en Selma nam op. "Alho?"hoorde ik haar op z'n boers zeggen. "Hey met Manel. Hoe gaat 't daar?"vroeg ik dan maar om niet zo snel argwaan te wekken bij haar zus. "Ewa je weet 't zelf wel he.. Het gaat nu wel iets rustiger aan toe. We gaan zo eten. Hmm.. oke. Kom je nog thuis?"vroeg ik scheinheilig. Ze was even stil en zei toen. "Nee ik blijf hier slapen. "Manel knikte zelfvoldaan. "En Younnes dan?"vroeg ik daarna. "Ow die gaat bij zijn vrienden slapen. En jij kom je nog of blijf je daar?"vroeg ze direct. "Ja ik denk het wel. Vind je tog niet erg he?"Haar zus lachtte zachtjes. "Vraag je of ik dat erg vind? Tuurlijk niet! Het is zelfs beter als je daar zit, dan maak je die verdriet hier niet zo veel mee. Je weet waar 't eten ligt enso.."Manel knikte. "Ja ik weet. Oke sluit alles g0ed af als je gaat slapen en ruim een beetje voor me op als je wil. Is goed."m'n beltgeoed dacht Manel . "Oke dan zie ik je morgen hier oke? Oke is goed dan kom ik morgen daar naar toe. "Ze klakte met haar tong. "Ewa beslama en hou je taai."voegde Manel toe. "Is goed mop, jij ook."En ze hingen ein-de-lijk op. Manel begon snel met het beetje opruimen van de woonkamer en zette water op. Zodat als Fouad er was ze meteen koffie of thee kon zetten. Ze liep haastig naar de douche alsof haar leven er van af hing en bekeek haar gezicht. Ze had dikke ogen met flinke donkere kringen er omheen, haar haren zaten als pieken overeind in een staart. Manel zuchtte. Wat zag ze er vreselijk uit!! Ze kamde haar haren en deed wat poeder op van Selma . Wat mascara en haar gezicht zag er weer neutraal uit. Wat ze had verwacht hoorde ze al snel. De bel.... Manel liep met bonzende hart naar de deur.
Hij stapte grijnzend binnen en kustte haar voorzichtig op haar wang, terwijl hij ondertussen haar de tassen overhandigde. De geur van pizza ontmoette mij neus en ik voelde dat ik gewoon letterlijk water in me mond kreeg. Verlegen sloeg ik me ogen neer en liep de gang op naar de keuken. Fouad trok zijn schoenen netjes uit en volgde me. Terwijl ik de twee warme pizza's die verpakt waren in een doos uitpakte legde ik ze beiden appart op een bord. Ik overhandigde zijn en mijn bord en vroeg beleefd of hij alvast naar de woonkamer kon gaan. Hij knikte en pakte het voorzichtig aan. Ik voelde zijn hand een paar seconde tegen die van mij en lichtjes voelde ik een schok door me lichaam heen gaan. Ik keek hem niet aan, bang dat ik rood zou worden en hij zou zien wat voor effect zijn aanraking op mij had gehad. Hij liep weg terwijl ik stiekem van onder mijn wimpers hem volgde. Hij had een bruine trainingspak aan en zijn haren waren wat opgeschoren, maar nog altijd in krulletjes. Ik draaide me snel om en pakte twee glazen uit het kastje en wat drinken. Sabir's gezicht schoot als vanzelfsprekend voorbij. Ik kon er gewoon niets aan doen. Ik wilde Fouad gewoon zien als Fouad, maar telkens kwam de beeld van Sabir naar boven. Dat bezorgde me een steek in me hart. Ik zuchtte en beet me zelf toe dat ik even niet meer aan hem moest denken, maar aan Fouad en aan dit moment samen. 

Ik liep met de dienblad naar de woonkamer en trof Fouad al eetend aan. Ik glimlachtte en ging zitten. Met een kauwende mond verontschuldigde hij zich. "Ik had zo'n honger. Hele dag niets gegeten."Manel knikte grinnikend. Hij moest me nu aan een kindje denken dat net van buiten spelen binnen kwam, om dan hongerig een boterham te eten die zijn moeder snel smeerde. Hij keek me even aan. "Eet je niet?"vroeg hij vragend terwijl hij zijn wenkbrauw omhoog stak. Manel keek naar haar pizza, maar de trek die ze net had was alweer snel verdwenen. "Jawel. Ik eet zo. Het heeft geen haast."Hij knikte. "Het word wel zo koud he?"zei hij. Manel wist dat het zijn bedoeling was om haar aan het eten te zetten. Ze nam maar snel een grote hap om hem zo tevreden te stellen. Terwijl ze kauwde lachtte ze naar hem alsof ze naar een moeder lachtte om te laten zien dat ze haar bord had leeggegeten. Hij knikte tevreden. Manel slikte het met moeite door en nam weer een hap. Nu ze toch bezig was kreeg ze toch honger. Nadat ze klaar waren dronken ze hun drinken op en gingen toen beiden, naastelkaar achteroverleunend zitten. Fouad boerde als eerst. "Hamdoelillah.'Manel grinnikte. "Egte Marokkaanse ... "voordat ze haar zin af kon maken, ontsnapte haar ook een boer. Beiden lagen ze half dubbel. "Boerin dat je bent."Manel lachtte. "Nee jij dan."zei ze sloom. Ze voelde nu pas hoe moe ze wel niet was en hier naast Fouad maakte het alleen maar erger. "Hoe was je dag?"vroeg Fouad zachtjes. Manel legde haar hoofd op zijn schouder en keek bedenkelijk voor zich uit. "Ewa hoe moet je dag gaan als je oma is overleden. Het ging naar mij idee best redelijk. Ik zit hier dus, dat is al heel wat."Hij was even stil. "De jouwe?"vroeg Manel sloom. Ze gaapte. Ze keek op de klok tegenover haar en ze zag dat het half acht was. Ze keek hem even aan en ze zag dat hij ook er vermoeid uitzag. "De mijne was ook niet een dag dat je kon zeggen dat het een leuk dag was."Manel gaapte weer. "Hoezo?"vroeg ze terwijl ze meer onderuitgezakt ging zitten. Fouad keek haar aan terwijl ze haar ogen dicht sloot. Ze was er niet bij. Hij zag dat ze donkere kringen had en dikke opgezwollen ogen dat ze met poeder had willen weg werken. Ze had veel gehuild had hij gezien. Hij vond het niet eens zo gek. "Ewa gewoon..."zei hij zachtjes terwijl hij de ademhaling van Manel steeds langzamer op en neer , in een ritme hoorde gaan. "Uhuh.."zei ze binnensmonds. Op Fouad's gezicht verscheen een glimlach. Hij bleef even naar haar kijken en hield zijn mond. Haar gezicht was nu zo dichtbij, haar geur alles maakte hem helemaal gek. Hem ... verliefd.. .Hij moest het haar nu vertellen. Nu had hij de kans daarvoor. "Manel?"vroeg hij zachtjes. "Hmmm.."mompelde ze. "Manel ik moet je iets zeggen."zei hij weer. Ze reageerde dit keer niet. Hij zuchtte. Hij zou maar moeten wachten met het vertellen van zijn geheim tot morgen. Hij legde voorzichtig Manel's hoofd op de bank en stond op om een deken te gaan zoeken. Ze kreunde even. Fouad liep gewoon door naar een kamer en zag een opgemaakte bed liggen. Vast de logeerbed. Hij rukte de deken ervanaf en liep daarmee naar de woonkamer. Manel lag dit keer wat meer opgerold en haar ogen waren nog steeds gesloten. Ze snurkte zelfs een beetje. Hij legde het over haar heen en ruimde de borden op die op tafel zaten. Toen alles opgeruimd was kon hij het niet laten om nog een keer even naar haar te kijken. Ze lag er zo vredig bij. Zelf kreeg hij ook een ontzettende slaap. Het was voor hem ook een zware dag geweest. Diep van binnen was hij bang op de reactie van Manel als ze hoorde dat hij haar neef was. Zou ze dan nog iets met hem te maken willen hebben ? Hij zuchtte en liep op haar af. Hij wilde haar nog even een nachtkusje geven op haar wang, nu kon hij het. Ze zou niets merken omdat ze sliep. Terwijl hij op zijn tenen naar haar toe liep en hij haar een kusje wilde geven stak ze opeens haar arm naar hem uit. Hij schrok zich kappot. "Fouad niet weg gaan.."zei Manel met een slaperige schorre stem. "Ik kan niet blijven Manel."fluisterde Fouad zachtjes, toen hij van de sschrik was bekomen. Ze trok harder aan zijn arm. "Niet weggaan. Blijf hier."zei ze weer zachtjes, dit keer wat feller. Fouad stond stil en haar handen zaten nog steeds strak om zijn arm geklemt. Hij wist wel wat hij moest doen en dat was weggaan. Maar nu hij haar zo zag, kon hij het niet. Hij kon het niet, omdat ze het zelf vroeg. "Oke ik zal blijven." zuchtte hij, van binnen was hij ook een beetje blij. Ze was blijkbaar tevreden met zijn antwoord en liet hem los. Hij wilde een ander deken gaan zoeken, zodat hij op de grond kon slapen, maar dat liet Manel hem de kans niet toe. "Foad kom es."mompelde ze. Hij wist even niet of hij het goed had gehoord en bleef even stil staan zodat hij haar beter kon verstaan. "Fouad, kom hier liggen. Waar ga je naar toe?"vroeg ze weer met haar ogen dicht. Fouad zuchtte. "Fouad?"vroeg ze weer, toen hij stil bleef. Haar ogen knipperde even, alsof ze haar ogen wilde openen. Zijn hart had gewonnen van zijn verstand en hij liep op haar af. Ze strekte haar armen naar hem uit, toen ze zijn stappen hoorde en trok hem aan zijn trui naar haar toe. "Lig."commandeerde ze, terwijl ze nog steeds slaperig klonk. Hij ging krapjes naast haar liggen en probeerde toch desondanks de krapte afstand te houden. Manel daar een tegen kroop juist dichter naar hem toe. Hij voelde haar haren onder zijn neus kriebelen en haar rug dicht bij zijn borst. Hij rook even en hij rook citroengeur door haar haren. Hij sloot zijn ogen en genoot van haar dichtbijheid. Dit was niet goed, maar het voelde wel goed aan. Hij bleef even stijf liggen, bang dat hij iets verkeerds zou doen, maar algauw sloeg Manel de deken over hun beiden heen. Fouad sloot zijn ogen en probeerde te slapen. Algauw hoorde hij weer dat Manel in slaap was gevallen door haar regelmatige ademhaling. Hij legde voorzichtig zijn arm om haar middel heen. Hier had hij vaak over gedroomd, maar dan als man en vrouw. Hij genoot er even van en mompelde. "Waarom hou ik toch zo veel van haar? " Het klonk meer als een beschuldiging dan als een vraag. Toen viel hij in een gelukzalige slaap.

----------


## xxmiriamxx

"Hmm..,"mompelde Manel terwijl ze zich omdraaide en haar arm om hem wilde heen slaan. Naast haar was het leeg. Haar ogen vlogen open en ze zag al gauw dat er niemand naast haar lag. Had ze nou gedroomd? vroeg ze zichzelf af. Of had Fouad nou echt vannacht naast haar gelegen. Ze keek even niet-begrijpend om haar heen en ging toen overeind zitten. Ze zag dat ze nog steeds in haar kleren zat van gisteren. Ze wreef door haar ogen en keek om der heen. De gordijnen waren open en de tafel was opgeruimd. Fouad was er degelijk geweest, dat had ze dus niet gedroomd. Maar of hij was blijven slapen, kon ze zich niet herrineren. Ze zuchtte. Ze moest zich opfrissen en bidden. Het voornemen/belofte die ze gister had voorgenomen na te komen. 

Ze stond op en raapte haar deken op en liep daarmee naar de logeerkamer. Onderweg keek ze snel op tafels en kasten of er toevallig geen briefje van hem erop lag , maar zoals ze had verwacht zat nergens een briefje geschreven voor haar van Fouad. Ze maakte het logeerbed op en liep toen naar de kamer van Selma en trok haar kast open. Het was haar zus en ze wist wel dat ze in haar kast mocht neuzen. Ze pakte een zwarte broek met een grijze trui eruit en liep daarmee naar de douche. Ze nam een douche en deed daarna woedoe. Nadat ze fris en wel de douche uitstapte liep ze weer naar de kamer van Selma en rukte uit haar kast een rok en hoofddoek en zocht naar bidkleed. Toen ze die had gevonden begon ze met bidden. Het gevoel dat ze kreeg toen ze bidde was gewoon niet te beschrijven. Nadat ze klaar was met bidden voelde ze zich sterker, frisser.. alsof ze de hele wereld aankon. Alsof ze herboren was. Van binnen was ze nog steeds verdrietig, om haar oma en om Sabir en Saida. De pijn die ze had als ze aan hun dacht, wsa nog steeds niet weg. Ze wist dat het nog lang zou duren voordat het weg was, maar ze wist dat ze nu verder moest. Ze had ook een eigen leven! Ze slikte snel haar tranen naar binnen. Ze zuchtte en ruimde haar troep op, die ze had gemaakt. Nadat ze de afwas had gedaan die er nog lag van gisteravond zette ze water op. Terwijl ze net thee wilde zetten ging de deur bel. Manel schrok op en dacht razendsnel na. Moest ze open doen? Of eerst maar gaan kijken wie het was? Ze liep naar de keuken en deed een beetje de gordijnen opzij om te kijken wie er op deze vroege tijdstip voor de deur stond. Tot haar verbazing zag ze Fouad voor de deur staan. Opgefrist, met een tas bij zich. Manel liep glimlachend naar de deur en opende het. Je kon zien dat hij net had gedoucht want zijn krullen waren nog nat en je zag soms druppeltjes naar beneden vallen. Hij had een spijkerbroek aan met daarop een rood trui. "Goedemorgen Manel."glimlachtte hij verlegen. Ze zag ook dat hij zich even niet op zijn gemak voelde. Zelfs verlegen. "Goedemorgen. Kom binnen."terwijl ze opzij stapte. Ze had niet gedroomd, hij was bij haar blijven slapen. Anders was hij niet zo verlegen geweest. Ze pakte weer het tasje aan die hij haar overhandigde. Ze liep weer met de tas naar de keuken en keek erin. Ze zag zoveel broodjes in zitten, dat ze zichzelf afvroeg of ze dat wel allemaal op zou kunnen eten. Verder rest zag ze salades, kaas en wat crossiantjes. Ze pakte alles uit en legde het op de eettafel in de keuken neer en legde daarbij ook ander beleg erop zoals hagelslag en dergelijke. Terwijl de water kookte ging Fouad zitten en keek naar haar hoe ze bezig was. Manel had dat wel in de gaten, maar trok niets van hem aan. Van binnen kon ze wel gillen. De manier hoe hij naar haar keek. De rust die hij uitstraalde, moest haar aan Sabir denken. Hij bekeek ook altijd hoe ze bewoog en bezig was. Ze zuchtte diep en in haar ogen verscheen een verdrietig blik, maar ze vermande zich. Fouad mocht niet zien dat ze verdrietig was! Anders zou hij vragen gaan stellen. Ze goot de koppen vol en legde het op tafel, terwijl ze tegenover hem plaats nam. Ze nam een grote slok en keek vanuit onder haar wmpers hem stiekem aan. Haar hart stond even stil, want ze zag dat hij ook naar haar keek. Ze wende haar ogen verlegen van hem weg en begon met het smeren van een broodje. Hij deed dat ook en ze hoorde hem lichtjes zuchten. Het was stil en de sfeer was gespannen. Waarom wist Manel ook niet, maar ze durfde niets te zeggen. Nadat ze haar eerste hap had genomen en het had doorgeslikt kon ze het niet laten te vragen. " Fouad was je vannacht niet blijven slapen?"vroeg ze verlegen. Hij keek haar even met grote ogen aan en knikte toen. Ik zag dat hij even lichtjes rood werd. Manel lachtte van binnen. Wat zag dat er schattig uit. Ze liet niets zien en knikte. "Oh oke, dus ik had het niet gedroomd." Hij knikte en nam weer een hap zonder iets te zeggen. Ze wist dat hij er ongemakkelijk bij zat alsof hij zenuwachtig was. Hij durfde haar amper in haar ogen te kijken. Ze had wel gezien hoe hij haar blik de hele tijd probeerde te ontwijken. Manel's hart bonsde hevig. Wat zou er toch met hem zijn? vroeg ze zich derzelf af. Hij deed al een paar dagen raar. Zij was zo stom geweest om niet te vragen wat er met hem was. Ze wilde het nu doen, maar iets hield haar tegen. Maar naarmate de stilte onverdraagelijk werd , nam ze toch de gok. "Fouad, wat zit je toch dwars?"vroeg ze bezorgd terwijl ze hem schuin vanuit onder haar wimpers naar hem keek. Ze zag dat hij paar keer slikte. Weer ontweek hij haar blik en nam een slok van zijn thee. "Niets Manel er is niets. Ik voel me niet zo honderd procent."Manel knikte. Hij loog, dat zag ze aan zijn ogen. Hij zag er kiplekker uit. Hij durfde het niet te zeggen, of hij wilde het niet zeggen. Ze zuchtte en nam weer een slok van haar thee en keek naar de damp er van af kwam. Haar knokkels werden wit, doordat ze stevig de beker vast hield. Het knaagde opeens aan haar. Waarom zat ik hier me druk te maken? vroeg ik me af. Waarom zat ik me druk te maken om Fouad en zijn gevoelens? Begon ik nou van hem te houden? Mischien dat ik daarom zo bezorgd was? Of was het gewoon omdat ik hem als me broer zag? Manel wist het niet. Ik kon het nog niet weten, want ik zat nog in de knoop met Sabir, Soufian ... tog? Ik kon nog niet weten of ik meer van hem hield als een vriend. Manel zuchtte. Haar gedachtes waren nu in een gevecht met elkaar en dat bezorgde haar hoofdpijn. Terwijl ze diep in gedachte zat, vergat ze even Fouad. Fouad die haar nu ook bekeek. In zijn blik zag je verdriet en bezorgdheid. Hij was bang. Manel schrok op en keek hem aan en glimlachtte, alsof ze het had aangevoeld dat hij ook haar aan het bekijken was. "Kan ik opruimen?"vroeg ze afwezig. Hij knikte. Manel ruimde glimlachend op. Alsof ze een of ander robbot was. Ze voelde zich weer down en het liefst wilde dat Fouad nu weg ging. Ze wilde alleen zijn. Terwijl ze alles op ruimde leek het net alsof Fouad haar gedachte had gelezen. "Ik ga Manel. Ik spreek je mischien en zie je binnekort nog wel."Manel knikte afwezig. "Is goed Fouad."terwijl ze zijn hand schudde, merkte ze dat hij haar handen langer vasthield dan nodig was. Ze glimlachtte naar hem en ze zag dat hij haar diep aan keek met een gezicht vol emotie, alsof hij haar zo veel wilde vertellen, maar het niet kon. De glimlach verdween van haar gezicht, ze wilde net iets vragen toen hij haar los liet. Hij draaide zich om en liep toen de deur uit naar buiten. Manel bleef een beetje verbluft achter. Ze had hem niet eens uit kunnen laten, uit kunnen zwaaien. Waarom deed hij toch zo raar? Ze zuchtte en draaide ze om , om aan de afwas te beginnen..

----------


## xxmiriamxx

Toen ze eindelijk haar eindhalte zag, drukte ze op de rode knop. Vlak voor haar brandde het lichtje dat aangaf dat ik uit wilde stappen. De buschaffeur stopte vlak voor de halte en ik stapte uit met taloze mensen achter me aan die hier ook uit moesten. Ik liep snel met me handen diep in me zakken naar de huis van me oma. De brok van gister kwam als snel naar boven. Het voelde alweer aan alsof ik een donkere gat in ging, terwijl het een klaar lichte dag was en het zonnetje hevig scheen. Toen ik aanbelde deed Selma open. Ik zag dat ze er wat beter uitzag. Haar ogen zagen er wat normaler uit, maar je zag duidelijk dat ze moe was. Ze had vast de hele nacht niet kunnen slapen. Ik kuste haar op haar wang en liep naar binnen. Het was rustig in huis alsof ze alleen was. "Waar is iedereen?'vroeg ik haar verbaasd. Ik draaide me naar haar om en Selma ging met een plof op de bank zitten. "Iedereen is naar Brussel. Ze gaan daar bidden, sadaka doen voor ons oma. Nadat ze dat allemaal hebben gedaan, brengen ze haar naar de schiphol in Brussel en dan neemt ze de eerste vliegtuig naar Marokko die vandaag vertrekt. Als ze vanuit Nederland zou gaan, zou dat pas over een week zijn. Ons ooms gaan met oma mee en jemma blijf paar dagen waarschijnlijk in Brussel. "Manel knikte. Ik ging zitten en liet alles even tot me dringen. Mijn oma was nu voorgoed weg en ik had niet eens van haar afscheid kunnen nemen. Ik wist van me zelf ook wel dat ik het niet zou durven, maar dat gaat meestal zo. Als je iets niet had gedaan, nadat je die kans had gehad, krijg je er altijd spijt van. Ik zuchtte weer en Selma sloeg een arm om me heen. '"Niet verdrietig zijn, Allah wil het zo."fluisterde ze. Manel knikte en ze glimlachtte naar haar oudere zus. "Waar is Nawal?"vroeg ik direct over het onderwerp heen pratend. Ik had even geen zin om te huilen, want ik wist als ik er teveel op in ging dat ik in huilen uit zou barsten. Selma glimlachtte toen ik over haar praatte."Die prinsesje slaapt."Manel knikte. "Ga je niet naar huis?"vroeg ik haar. Ze knikte. "Jawel. Ik zou hier opruimen en daluk komt Younnes me ophalen. Dan ga ik naar huis. "Manel knikte. "Ow zo. Oke."We praatte nog wat over wat er allemaal was gebeurt de avond te voren totdat Selma overeind schoot. "Ojaaa.. ik heb iets voor je!"zei ze hardop. "Ik was het bijna vergeten. Wacht hier he!!"ze stond op en liep toen de kamer uit. Manel keek haar verbaasd na. Ze kwam paar minuten later de woonkamer weer binnen. Ze had een doosje bij der met een envelop erop geplakt. De doos was ongeveerhalf meter bij half meter breed en lang. Het was rood gekleurd. Manel ogen werden even groot. "Ja het is voor jou! Pak aan!"zei Selma. "Van wie is het?"vroeg ik haar. Ik durfde het niet aan te pakken. "Zeg ik niet!"zei ze vastberaden. "Ik ga even bij Nawal kijken, terwijl jij je cadeautje opend!"Manel glimlachtte dankbaar. Selma verliet de kamer, terwijl Manel een poosje naar het doos keek. Ze streek met haar hand langs de doos. Het voelde glad onder haar hand aan. Haar nieuwschierigheid won van haar en ze rukte het envelop eraf en legde het op tafel, terwijl ze eerst de doos opende. De binnenkant van het doos was zwart, terwijl in het midden een roos lag. Ze raapte het roos op en rook eraan. Het was pas geplukt rook ik. Ik bekeek de doos zorgvuldig, maar meer zat er niet in. Het enige wat er in zat was een roos. Manel legde het terug en pakte toen het envelop. Het envelop maakte ze trillend open. Al snel herkende ze de handschrift.

Lieve Manel,

Als het goed is heb je me roos net ontvangen. Het is de roos van liefde. Liefde die ik voor jou heb. Ookal zul je me na alles niet meer geloven dat ik desondanks de fouten die ik gemaakt heb in me leven nog steeds van je hield en houdt. Ik zit nu voorovergebogen naar de lettertjes te kijken die nu voor me ogen dansen. De tranen schieten vanzelfsprekend in me ogen als ik denk aan het moment toen je van me wegliep. Moment toen je mij met Saida zag. Alles schiet nu voorbij. Ik weet nu ook dat het bij herrineringen zal blijven. Pijnlijke herrineringen. Ik heb me fouten gemaakt en het enige wat ik hoop is dat je het me kunt vergeven. Ik weet ook niet waarom ik zo stom kon zijn om nou net met jou beste-vriendin het bed te delen. Maar Manel , ookal geloof je me niet. Maar die avond was anders. Het voelde niet goed aan, maar het gebeurde. Als ik het kon, had ik de tijd teruggedraait en alles anders gedaan. Maar het kan niet meer. Ik zal er nu mee moeten leven dat ik jou kwijt ben geraakt, door mijn egosme. Je moet weten, dat ik nog steeds heel erg van je hou! Dat ik nog steeds elke dag zal hopen dat je me kunt vergeven en bij me terug kan komen. Volgensmij zullen dit alleen maar dromen zijn .. 

ps. Nog gecondoleerd met onze oma! Sorry dat ik er toen niet voor je kon zijn!

Veel liefs Sabir,

( Je mislukte Superman )

De tranen schoten in me ogen en ik begon het brief weer te lezen. Al gauw zat de brief vol vlekken van me tranen. Waarom moest hij nou zo'n brief schrijven? Het had haar aan het twijfelen gemaakt. Ik hield nog steeds van hem, dat was zeker. Maar het idee dat hij met me beste-vriendin het bed had gedeeld kon ik maar steeds niet uit me kop zetten. Ik keek op toen Selma binnenkwam. Ik veegde snel me tranen van me wangen, maar het was al te laat. Ze had gezien dat ik had gehuild. Al snel kwam ze op me afgelopen en rukte de brief uit me hand. Terwijl ze hem las legde ik me gezicht in me handen en snikte zachtjes. De pijn van gisteren kwam alweer naar boven. Waarschijnlijk had Selma de brief gelezen, want ze sloeg een arm om me heen en suste dat ik niet meer moest huilen.

----------


## xxmiriamxx

"Zeg me dan wat ik moet Selma? Zeg me. Ik weet het niet meer!"jammerde ik , terwijl ik ook mijn armen om haar heen sloeg. Ze sustte en zei tegen me dat ik kalm moest blijven, maar het lukte me niet! Hoe kon ik nou kalm blijven? Een tijdje later maakte ik me los van haar en ze gaf me een zakdoekje die ze zo te zien bij de hand had. Ik snoof me neus en lachtte zenuwachtig naar haar, terwijl me ogen op de grond waren gericht. Ik voelde me wanhopig. Ik wilde zo graag weer terug bij Sabir, maar ik wist dat het niet meer hetzelfde zou zijn. Selma keek me bedenkelijk aan. "Manel hou je nog van hem?"vroeg ze voorzichtig. Manel keek verlegen op. "Selma wat denk je zelf? Ja ik hou van hem.."terwijl ze weer naar beneden keek. "Maar hij heeft je bedrogen."Manel slikte. "Selma, wat moet ik doen? Wat zou jij doen als jij in mijn plaats zat?"Manel keek hopeloos naar haar op. "Ik zou er even over na denken. Het is niet niets, wat hij je heeft aangedaan."Manel knikte. "Ja. Ik weet. Ik ga er overnadenken. Dat is wat ik ga doen."Selma knikte. Ik omhelsde haar weer dankbaar. "Denk er goed over na zusje. "terwijl ze over haar haren streek. "Denk er goed over naa.."fluisterde ze steeds weer terwijl ik toen voor me uitstaarde. Ik voelde me hier gek worden, vooral als ik aan Fouad dacht. Fouad, wat zou hier van zeggen als ik hem zou vertellen over Sabir? 

Ik zwaaide Selma en Younnes uit, die me net hadden thuisgebracht. Selma had voorgesteld of ze niet bij haar een tijdje wilde slapen, maar Manel had het vriendelijk afgewezen. Ze had liever rustig thuis willen zitten, zodat ze alles op een rijtje kon zetten. Ik draaide de sleutel in de voordeur en opende het. Toen ik binnenstapte, zag ik voor me een stapeltje krantjes en brieven. Ik sloot de deur en liep de woonkamer binnen zonder me schoenen uit te doen en gooide de sleutels op de tafel. Ik gooide de krantjes op de tafel, terwijl ik de post door keek. Geen bijzondere brieven, zag ik . Ik gooide de brieven en kranten op een zooi en legde ze in de mand, waar al de kranten enz. zaten. Ik trok me jas uit en liep daarmee naar de gang en hing ze op. Toen trok ik me schoenen uit en liep toen naar de woonkamer. Naar de huistelefoon. De klok voor me neus gaf aan dat het half vijf was. Ik toetste zijn nummer in en wachtte. Fouad's gsm ging een paar keer over. Niets... Manel hing met een zucht op. Dat had dus ook geen zin .. Manel voelde dat haar buik plat was, omdat ze niets had gegeten in de middag. Ze had honger. Ze zou maar eens naar de bakker gaan. Manel schrok opeens bij die gedachte! Ze had haar werk verwaarloosd! Manel rende naar de gang en pakte haar jas weer van de kapstok en trok ruw haar schoenen aan. Ze pakte haar sleutels van de tafel en schoot de deur uit naar de bakkerij...
Hoe had ik zo stom kunnen zijn! Bij de deur aangekomen, deed ik hem open en het belletje ging over. Vanonder de toonbank schoot de kale hoofd van Frits omhoog. Waarom hij altijd gebukt zat wist ik niet, wat hij daar uitspookte wist ik ook niet. Op zijn gezicht verscheen een glimlach, terwijl ik zag dat hij bedenkelijk keek. Ik stapte met een onzekere glimlach op hem af. Hij schudde me hand die ik hem gaf. "Alles goed Manel?"vroeg hij bezorgd. Ik zag dat hij me gezicht bekeek. Ik wist wel dat me gezicht bleek was, dikke ogen had van het huilen. "Jawel, met u?"vroeg ik vriendelijk. Hij knikte. "Met mij altijd." Manel knikte. "Uhh.. Frits ik ben hier niet zomaar. Ik wil me verontschuldigen. Ik heb niets van me laten horen."Hij knikte terwijl hij me niet onderbrak. "Ik heb veel in deze meegemaakt, dat ik geen tijd had om u te bellen." Weer knikte hij en toen onderbrak hij me wel. "Daarom vond ik dus ook , dat ik iemand anders in dienst moest nemen. Neem me het niet kwalijk Manel, maar ik zie aan je dat je hier niet veel tijd voor hebt. "Manel knikte begrijpend, terwijl ze van binnen toch wel terleurgesteld was. "Ik merk ook steeds vaker dat je niet met je hoofd er bij zit."Weer knikte Manel. "Ik begrijp het Frits."Hij knikte terwijl hij glimlachtte. Hij gaf me zijn hand en ik schudde hem paar keerk heen en weer. "Het was wel leuk om met je te werken."Manel knikte en bloosde beetje. "Hopelijk komt alles wel goed met je en vind je snel een leuke baan. Dank u wel."terwijl ze afscheid namen verliet Manel de bakkerij. Daag werk, dacht Manel terleurgesteld. Nu moest ze weer gaan zoeken!! Manel zuchtte. Ze was ook alweer vergeten om eten te halen bij de bakkerij.. Het ging goed vandaag. Ik nam me voor om langs de supermarkt te gaan. Toen ik weer langs het pleintje kwam, waar ik met Saida op de besneeuwde dag had zworven, schoot me de herrinering aan Redouan voorbij. Al snel schudde ze haar hoofd. Hier wilde ik niet meer aan denken! Ik liep snel door naar de supermarkt. Ik pakte wat eten en liep daarmee naar de kassa. Ik keek om me heen, omdat ik toch moest wachten toen mijn hart opeens stil stond. Zag ik haar nou goed? Had ik Saida daar nou net bij de tijdschriften zien staan? Het leek even alsof ze ook geschrokken naar mij had gekeken, maar toen ik weer terug keek zag ik dat daar niemand stond. Manel vermande zich snel en bedacht zich dat ze mischien het verbeeld had. Ze rekende af en liep met de boodschappen naar buiten naar huis..

Thuis aangekomen maakte ik me maaltijd klaar. Nadat het klaar was at ik het gulzig op, terwijl het nog steeds doodstil in huis bleef. De stilte vond ik fijn. Het maakte me rustig. Nadat ik klaar was ruimde ik alles op en liep toen naar boven om eens een douche te nemen. Ik moest ook nog wat gebeden inhalen dus dat ging goed samen. Ik verzamelde me kleding in me kamer en liep toen met volle armen naar de douche. 

Nadat ik klaar was met de douche, liep ik gekleed met natte haren in een knot naar me kamer en begon me haren te fhnen. Toen ze alweer droog en stijl waren pakte ik een hoofddoek van me moeder en begon te bidden. Nadat ik daarmee klaar was liep ik naar beneden. Vanaf de trap zag ik al dat er een brief was gepost. Ik beet op me onderlip. Ik wist dat er vandaag niet gepost werd dus het moest persoonlijk zijn worden gebracht. Ik liep zenuwachtig naar de deurpost en raapte het brief op. Ik scheurde het open en zag klein geschreven staan.

"Open je deur "

----------


## xxmiriamxx

Toen ik de deur opende zag ik al meteen een bos rozen liggen, met daarnaast een doos. Ik raapte de rozen op, terwijl ik om me heen keek. Verderop zag ik zijn auto staan. Sabir's gezicht zag ik niet. Ik rechte me schouders en legde me hand op me wenkbrauwn om zo zehma beter te kunnen zien, maar ik zag nog steeds zijn gezicht niet. Hij startte zijn auto en reed mijn richtig om. Mijn hart bonkte, terwijl hij steeds dichterbij kwam. Toen hij langs me kwam, zag ik dat hij naar me op keek en me een handkus gaf en toen reed hij weg. Manel hart bonkte nog heviger en ze voelde dat ze rood begon te worden. Ze volgde met haar ogen hoe hij weg reed en keek toen naar de bos rozen in haar handen. Nog steeds bonkte haar hard hevig. Ze raapte ook de doos op en sloot verwarrend de deur achter zich dicht. Toen liep ze met de rozen en het doos naar de woonkamer. Ze rook nog even aan de rozen en keek of er een kaartje bij hing, maar ze vond niets. Toen opende ze de doos. De doos was nu gewoon wit van kleur. Toen ze het opende haalde ze de soort van deken dat er over heen lag er van af ( ik kom even niet op dat woord haha ). Op haar gezicht verscheen een glimlach. Het was een hemd met een onderbroek. Het was blauw van kleur en in het midden van het hempje stond met grote S met daaronder in het klein superman gegrafeerd, terwijl er op het onderbroek in het klein s aan de voorkant stond geschreven terwijl er aan de achterkant grootSabir stond geschreven. Manel begon te lachen terwijl ze aandachtig de kledingstukken bekeek. Hij had het wel goed bedacht, bedacht ze. Ze ruimde alles op en ging achterover zitten. Hij had er echt spijt van. Zijn gezicht die net voorbij flitste toen hij langs haar heen reed schoot weer in haar hoofd. Ze sloot haar ogen en ze voelde weer dat haar hart bonsde. Ik zou hem even laten voelen de pijn en dan zou ze mischien hem nog een kans willen geven...
Want ik wilde hem ook en het kwam alleen maar omdat ik te veel van hem hield! 
Die avond in me bed kreeg ik nog een sms van Sabir. " Ik hou van je. Slaap zacht. Sabir ". Ik had een paar seconden naar de sms gekeken en toen met een zucht mijn gsm opzij gelegd. Die avond kon ik met moeite toch in slaap vallen. De dagen erna wilde ik weer naar school toe gaan, omdat ik wist als ik thuis zou zitten dat ik toch de hele dag zou niksen en denken. Mijn ouders waren nog steeds in Brussel. Moeder had nog gebeld, naar me gevraagd hoe het met me ging en of ik het in me eentje wel kon redden. Ze vroegen of ik anders met Selma zaterdag mee kon komen, want hun zouden pas zondag komen. Ik had het vriendelijk afgewezen, want een weekend alleen in Brussel met bezoek om me heen had ik niet erge behoefte aan. Mijn dagen bestonden dan ook alleen maar uit school , thuis , slapen. Ik deed niets anders meer.. en dit was het ook het liefst wat ik wilde doen. Saida kwam ik een paar keer tegen, maar dan liep ik als een straal langs haar heen zonder haar aan tekijken. Ik voelde vaak haar ogen op me gericht, haar ogen die me dan volgde. Ik probeerde met me hoofd omhoog door te lopen, van binnen schreeuwde ik het uit. Fouad zag ik niet meer op school. Waar hij uithing, vroeg ik me vaak af. Maar als ik hem opbelde ging het wel over maar nam hij niet op. Dus belde ik hem niet meer op. Hij zou vanzelf wel opdagen. Dus deze dagen was ik dus alleen. Ik had in deze tijd de tijd gekregen om eens goed uit te rusten om alles op een rijtje te zetten. Ik ging dikwijls bij Selma en Younnes na schooltijd. Om me lieve nichtje Nawal te bezoeken. Ze was nu al stukke groter en ze kon al bijna zitten. Ik vroeg dan aan Selma of Sabir nog iets van zich zelf had laten horen, maar dan schudde ze met haar hoofd en vertelde dat hij niet was langsgeweest. Met lichte terleurstelling haalde ik me schouders dan op en speelde dan verder met Nawal. 

Het was eindelijk vrijdagmiddag en de bel ging. Ik liep de lokaal uit en haalde me jas uit me kluisje en liep rechtstreeks met de stoet mee naar buiten. Buitenaangekomen keek ik op me horloge en zag dat het alweer half drie was. Haastig liep ik naar de bushalte want ik zag van verte me bus aankomen. Toen ik instapte, ging ik zitten en staarde naar buiten, wachtend tot de bus ging rijden. Na een tijdje stopte de bus bij een bushalte en weer stapte mensen uit of stapte mensen in . Ik keek niet naar de mensen die instapte maar juist afwezig naar buiten toen ik opeens mijn naam hoorde. Ik draaide me hoofd om en zag een jongen vlak naast me staan. "Mag ik even naast je zitten?"vroeg hij vriendelijk. Ik knikte verlegen. Zijn gezicht kwam me bekend voor, maar ik wist niet van waar. Hij stak zijn hand uit en ik nam die aan terwijl hij schudde ontblootte hij zijn tanden en ging toen naast me zitten. "Hey ik ben Tarik. Ken je me nog van het Marokkaanse feest?"Manel's mond ging even open en toen lachtte ze. "Jaa tuurlijk ken ik je nog! Leuk om je hier weer te zien!"ik zag dat hij lachtte en me even bekeek. Ik sloeg me ogen verlegen neer. Nog steeds had hij krulletjes. Hij zag er goed uit, zag ik . Zelfs te leuk. "Ewa wat doe je hier?"vroeg ik beleefd. Hij lachtte. "Ik zit hier op school madame. Jij?" terwijl hij naast me naar buiten wees. Ik knikte. Ik zit hier paar haltes terug op school. Hij knikte. "Echt toevallig dat ik je tegenkom joh! Ik had verwacht dat ik je na het feest nooit meer zou zien!"Manel glimlachtte. "Tjah, wereld is kleiner dan we denken."Hij lachtte. "Hoe gaat het met je vriendin Saida?"Manel sloeg haar ogen neer bij het horen van Saida's naam. "Goed denk ik."zuchtte Manel terwijl ze naar buiten keek. Er viel een stilte. "Denk je.. hmm.."hoorde ik hem mompelen. Ik draaide me met me gezicht naar hem toe. "We gaan niet meer met elkaar om, vandaar die denk ik."Hij knikte begrijpend. "Waarom zou ik maar niet vragen he."terwijl hij knipoogde. Ik wis dat hij verwachtte dat ik nou zou vertellen wat er was gebeurd tussen mij en Saida, maar ik wilde het niet, dus liet ik het maar zo. Gelukkig praatte hij er snel over heen, dus Manel hoefde daarover niets te zeggen. Blijkbaar was het zijn halte waar de bus stopte, want hij stond op. "Ik moet hier uit."Manel knikte. Hij griste opeens iets uit zijn tas en krabbelde er iets op. "Wil je me een keertje bellen, als je iets leuks wil doen? Ik zou het heel erg leuk vinden,als ik je weer een keertje zag."Manel pakte het briefje en glimlachtte. "Bedankt ik zal het onthouden."Hij knikte tevreden. Hij schudde me hand, na mij idee beetje te lang en liet toen me hand los,t erwijl hij me diep in me ogen probeerde te kijken. Ik keek verlegen weg en hij draaide zich toen om om uit te stappen. Terwijl de bus de moter startte draaide ik me naar hem om en zwaaide. Ik zag dat hij ook stil was blijven staan en zwaaide. Ik draaide me weer om en ik wist dat hij me nakeek.

----------


## xxmiriamxx

Terwijl ik naar de grond keek, liep ik met grote stappen naar huis. Voor me huis zag ik groep vrouwen staan kletsen. Vanzelfsprekend ging me wenkbrauw omhoog. Wat deden ze hier? Terwijl ik langs hun heen naar me tuin liep, bleef ik even stil staan. Voor me stonden vijf kindjes naastelkaar voor de deur. 2 jongens en drie meisjes. Manel lachtte even verbaasd. Ik draaide me om naar de vrouwen en ik zag dat ze gestopt waren met praten. Terwijl ik daar verbluft bleef staan, kwamen 1 van de jongetjes op me af, blijkbaar de stoerste. Hij was blond en had blauwe ogen, met vele sproetjes op zijn neus. Hij kwam voor me staan en ik bukte om op de zelfde hoogte als hem te komen. HIj glimlachtte verlegen. "Heey mannetje. Wat doen jullie hier?"vroeg ik vriendelijk. Het jongetje werd rood en zei toen zachtjes. "Wij moesten dit voor jou doen, als verrassing."Manel keek hem niet begrijpend aan. Als verrassing? Maar ik zag nergens verrassing, ik merkte wel dat ze allemaal een groot blad voor hun borst hielden. Ik slikte een paar keer en draaide met me hoofd om me heen, om te kijken of er iets verdachts was, maar het was gewoon rustig in de straat. Behalve de vrouwen die stonden te kletsen, was er verder niemand. Ik draaide me weer om naar het jongetje en wreef door zijn haren. "Van wie moesten jullie dat doen?"vroeg ik weer. Het jongetje leek even na te denken. Hij wijfde dat ik met me gezicht dichterbij moest komen. Ik kwam dichterbij en hij schoof me hoofd meer naar links en fluisterde in me oor. "Ik mag niet zeggen van wie, ander krijg ik geen snoepje."Manel lachtte en keek hem weer aan. "Oke mannetje, maakt niet uit."Hij knikte tevreden en liep weer terug naar zijn plaats. Ik hoorde dat de vrouwen stil waren en niet meer kletste, verderop hoorde ik een fiets remmen. Manel's hart bonsde hevig en ze wist niet waarom. De vrouwen begonnen opeens af te tellen. Manel draaide zich niet begrijpend naar hun om en keek weer naar de kinderen. "3, 2, 1..!"terwijl ze de laatste cijfer opnoemde, draaide 1 voor 1 de bordjes om en toen Manel las wat er op stond werden haar ogen groot van schrik. Ze draaide zich om zoekend naar hem, maar ze zag hem niet , toen ze weer draaide las ze weer de woorden. Op elke bord stond een woord... " Wil je met me trouwen? "Manel slikte. De vrouwen waren opeen stukken stiller. Manel draaide zich om en schrok hevig. Voor haar neus stond Sabir. Met een witte roos in zijn handen en een doosje. Manel werd rood toen ze hem zag. Hij was helemaal in het zwart gekleed, hij had zijn sikje alweer niet. Hij zag er goed uit, merkte ik . Terwijl de kuiltjes weer tevoorschijn kwamen toen hij lachtte keek Manel verlegen naar de grond. Ze was sprakeloos. "Sabir wat doe je hier."vroeg ik hem terwijl ik naar de vrouwen keek die helemaal in de zeven wolken leken te zitten, terwijl ze naar ons keken. "Manel..."zei hij. Ik hoorde iets van een lichte trilling door zijn stem door , alsof hij zenuwachtig was. "Voordat ik je deze ring wil geven, wil je als eerst zeggen dat het me spijt van alles. Ik weet niet hoe stom ik had kunnen zijn, maar ik weet wel dat ik jou wil . Jou als me vrouw!"Manel keek hem diep aan en k zag dat hij echt spijt had. Terwijl er bij mij de twijfel naar boven kwam, bleef ik hema ankijken. Hij kwam een stap dichterbij en wreef met 1 vinger langs me wang.. Terwijl hij dat deed bleef hij me aankijken. "Manel aub, zeg me dat je me ook wil."fluisterde hij. Manel's tranen schoten naar boven, maar ze slikte ze snel door en keek toen naar de grond. Hij voelde de pijn die zij had, maar toch hij bleef volhouden. Hij hief haar kin op, gebood dat ze hem aan moest kijken. Terwijl hij dat deed ging hij op zijn knien. "Manel,..."terwijl hij strak naar haar bleef kijken. Ze keek naar hem en ze slikte. Terwijl ze voelde dat haar handen klam werden van het zweet. Haar hart bonsde zo hevig, dat het net leek alsof het uit haar lichaam zou springen. "Sabir,... nee doet dit niet."slistte ik. Maar hij bleef eigenwijs op zijn knien en ontweek mijn woorden. "Wil jij , mijn schoonheid, prinses, mijn vrouw van me dromen met mij de sukkel, mislukte Superman trouwen?"terijl hij dit deed , stopte hij de witte roos tussen zijn tanden en hield hij de doosje voor haar neus met de ring er in en hield hij met de ander hand die nog vrij was haar hand vast. Manel slikte een paar keer en keek hem bang aan. Waarom wist ze zelf ook niet. Hier zat ze dan, ze moest een beslissing nemen en nu ! Ze keek naar de vrouwen die haar hoopvol aankeken, bang dat ze nee zou zeggen. De kindjes hadden zich nu ook bij hun aangesloten. Manel slikte weer en keek hem aan. Ook op zijn gezicht zag je duidelijk de angst, angst dat ze hem zou afwijzen. Manel sloot haar ogen en nam diepe adem. Wat zou ze zeggen of moeten doen ? Help ...

----------


## xxmiriamxx

Ik opende me ogen en de tranen stonden me nader dan het lachen. 'Sabir ik uhh.."ik kwam gewoon niet uit me woorden . Hij stond op en kwam voor me staan, zo dichtbij dat ik helemaal in de war raakte. "Manel sst.. zeg ja aub, zeg ja .. "fluisterde hij zachtjes. Me aandacht werd naar zijn lippen toe getrokken, zijn lippen die zo dichtbij waren. Hij glimlachtte waardoor ik bloosde. " Ja. "zei ze zachtjes. Hij leek even geschrokken, zijn ogen werden groter toen hij het woordje hoorde. Het woorde waarop hij aan het wachten was. "Ja?" vroeg hij onzeker. Voor de zekerheid leek het even. Manel schudde haar hoofd. Had ze het in nou hardop gezegd? Ze schudde haar hoofd . "Nee?"vroeg hij verwarrend. "Wat is het nou lieverd?"vroeg hij lachend, terwijl zijn ogen bang leken. "Ik bedoel uh .. ja ik wil Sabir."zei ze eerst wat onzeker. Op haar lippen verscheen een voorzichtige glimlach. Terwijl haar ogen begonnen te glinsteren toen ze ja zei herhaalde ze het woord. "Ja, Sabir. Ja ik wil met je trouwen! " nu met meer zekerheid en vertrouwen. Ze wilde niets liever! Ze keek hem aan en ze glimlachtte verlegen. Sabir greinsde volop en sloeg van blijdschap zijn armen om haar heen en tilde haar hoog op in de lucht. Manel schaterde het uit, terwijl er om haar heen flink werd geklapt. "Leg me neer Sabir!"schreeuwde Manel lachend, terwijl haar hart hevig bonsde. "Ik hou van je, ik hou van je ik hou van je!"schreeuwde hij het uit. "En ik laat je noooittt meer gaan!" Manel lachtte, terwijl ze voelde dat haar hart nu bijna uit haar slokdarm naar buiten vloog. Hij stopte met draaien en legde haar neer. Manel voelde zich duizelig, duizelig van verliefdheid en duizelig van geluk. Ze voelde zich opeens weer de gelukkigste vrouw van de wereld! Ze vergat zijn fouten en de rest van de wereld even. Hij keek haar vol liefde aan en streek een pluk van haar gezicht naar achteren. Hij bekeek haar gezicht met de ogen, waarop liefde stond geschreven. Hij boog zich naar haar toe en Manel liet ze meegaan. Voorzichtig kustte hij haar op haar lippen, terwijl Manel zich mee liet gaan en haar ogen sloot.. Was dit het ? Was dit wat ze wilde ?
Het leek net alsof er iemand me wakker schudde. Ik schrok lichtjes en maakte me van hem los.Wat deed ik man!? Iemand had zo thuis kunnen komen ofzo, en dan hadden ze haar hier gezien met Sabir! Hij leek ook even geschrokken, maar glimlachtte snel. "Kom,laten we naar binnen gaan."fluisterde Sabir. Manel knikte verlegen terwijl ze zijn blik ontweek.Vrouwen achter haar waren druk met elkaar in gesprek, mar Manel durfde niet naar hun om te kijken. Ze opende de voordeur en stapte naar binnen. Ze liet Sabir binnekomen zonder naar hem op te kijken. Voorzichtig sloot ze de deur achter zich en liep achter hem naar de woonkamer.
Ieder ging op een bank zitten. Manel staarde in stilte naar haar ring en wist niets te zeggen. Sabir was ook even stil. Hij kuchtte. Manel keek op en hij glimlachtte,t erwijl ik in zijn ogen nog steeds bezorgdheid las. Ik wist dat hij onzeker was, maar daar had ik even schijt aan. We keken elkaar aan, zonder iets zeggen leek het net of we elkaar begrepen. Hij zuchtte."Manel, hou je van me?"vroeg hij plots. Mijn ogen werden even groot en ik keek hem verschrikt aan."Waarom vraag je dat?"vroeg ik stotterend. Hij zuchtte. "Ik wil niet dat je met me trouwt,als.. "hij stopte. Hij keek me toen aan, met een blik dat angst uitstraalde. "Als je niet van me houd."vervolgde hij .Manel zuchtte en keek van hem weg. "Ja, ik hou van je.."Hij zuchtte van opluchting leek wel. Maar het leek alsof de woorden niet van binnen kwamen, alsof ze het zei omdat het moest. Maarja, hier had ze dus voor gekozen tog? Hij schoof naar haar toe en hees haar kin omhoog. "Manel kijk me aan. "Manel deed wat hij vroeg. "Ik hou van je en dat deed ik al vanaf het begin. Ik weet dat ik fouten heb gemaakt en ik vraag je ook niet om het me te vergeven.
Maar voel je niet gedwongen om met me te trouwen, dat zou het ergste zijn wat je me aan kan doen."Manel knikte bij zijn woorden. "Sabir ik trouw met je, omdat ik dat wil. Ookal heb ik nog wat twijfels, maar het komt wel goed tog?"vroeg ik aan hem, alsof ik er zelf niet eens zeker van was. HIj liet me kin los en zuchtte weer. "Insha Allah."we begonnen meteen over het handvragen , ondertussen dwaalde me gedachtes ver weg. Naar Fouad. Ik was bang.. Bang op zijn reactie. Bang voor mezelf, had ik nou een goede beslissing genomen. Als ik naar Sabir
keek voelde ik weer de kriebels in me buik, maar als ik aan Fouad dacht kreeg ik een gevoel een ander gevoel dat gewoon niet te beschrijven is. "Manel?"manel schrok op. "Ja wat zei je ?" vroeg ik voorzichtig. Ik bloosde. Hij keek me seconde aan en stond opeens op. "Manel, ik denk dat ik beter een ander keer kan langskomen. "Manel wilde protesteren en stond ook op. Hij glimlachtte. "Niet stom bedoeld joh. Maar het gaat volgensmij even allemaal te snel." Manel knikte opgelucht. "Oke Sabir. We hebben het er later over."Hij knikte. Hij boog zich
over haar heen en kustte haar voorzichtig op de wang en draaide zich om en liep de deur uit. Manel keek hem na en ging weer met een zucht zitten.

----------


## xxmiriamxx

"Kan ik je vandaag spreken Selma?"vroeg ik rechtstreeks, door de telefoon. Selma schrok waarschijnlijk van me toontje en zei toen hakkelend. "uhh ja is goed." Manel knikte tevreden. "Oke tot zo!"voor ze iets terug kon zeggen hing ik op. Ik had alles in huis afgesloten en me jas aan. Ik raapte de sleutels van het kastje af en liep toen de gang uit naar buiten. Deed de deur op slot en liep met grote passen naar de bus. 

In de bus dacht ik terug aan de middag met Sabir. De manier hoe hij me ten huwelijk had gevraagd. Ik wist dat ik te snel was gegaan, dat ik te snel ja had gezegt. Maar ik wilde het gewoon. Ik hield van hem. Door de liefde die ik voor hem had leek ik gewoon blind te zijn. Ieder mens maakte foutjes en hij had zijn best gedaan om mij terug te krijgen. Saida daar in tegen had helemaal niets van der zelf laten horen, maar ik had al een streep door haar heen gezet. Ik wist dat ik toch geen vriendinschap met haar kon hebben, doordat ik steeds aan het voorval zat te denken. Ik wist dat het niet eerlijk was tegenover Sabir, omdat ik hem wel die kans had gegeven. Steeds hoopte ik van binnen dat het allemaal een droom was geweest, dat ze een nachtmerrie was geweest. Maar het was geen nachtmerrie maar een harde feit. Feit dat haar elke dag achtervolgde en haar steken in haar hart gaven. Het was netalsof haar zus haar had bedrogen. Maar goed, ze moest verder met haar leven en dat zou ze ook doen. Met Sabir. Manel zuchtte. Het leek alsof ze der zelf wilde overtuigen, overtuigen dat ze een goede keus had gemaakt, maar toch was ze nog steeds bang. Bang dat ze een foute beslissing had gemaakt. Al snel zag ze de bushalte die ze nodig had en stapte snel uit. Ze liep met grote passen naar het flatje van haar zus en belde aan. Door de luidspreker hoorde ze een klik en ze deed de deur open en liep toen de paar trappen op naar de verdieping die ze nodig had. Al snel stond ze voor de deur van haar zus, die vanzelfsprekend zachtjes open ging. Selma stond er met haar dochtertje Nawal op mij te wachten. Ik omhelsde haar blij en kustte een paar malen me nichtje. Toen deed ik kletsend me jas uit en liep achter Selma en Nawal de woonkamer in. Ik keek om me heen en zag nergen Younnes. Ze had vast me vragende blik gezien en antwoordde. "Hij is weg, met zijn vrienden."Manel knikte. "Toch niet voor mij he?"Ze schudde haar hoofd. "Nee hoor, hij wilde toch met zijn vrienden op stap.'"Manel knikte. Van binnen wist ze wel dat haar zus hem had weggestuurd. Ik ging zitten en al snel voelde ik dat ik zenuwachtig begon te worden. Ik had Selma wel verteld over de cadeautjes en de brieven die ik van Sabir had gehad en telksens had Selma haar op de feiten gedrukt dat Sabir vreemd was gegaan. Of beter gezegt, niet genoeg van haar hield, anders was hij niet met haar beste vriendin naar bed geweest. Selma ging zitten en keek me toen schuin aan met op haar schoot Nawal. "Voordat je van me thee of koffie krijgt, wil ik eerst weten wat er aan de hand is. Is het mama? "vroeg ze bezorgd. Manel schudde haar hoofd en keek toen verlegen naar haar handen. Ik was bang voor haar reactie. "Ow."zei ze als enige. "Is het Sabir?"vroeg ze rechtstreeks. Manel voelde dat ze rood werd en knikte toen zachtjes. "Aha."bracht ze uit. "Vertel en kijk me aan."Manel lachtte een beetje en keek toen bang naar haar op. "Ik heb ja gezegt."mompelde ze. Selma keek haar niet begrijpend aan. "Wat ja? Waar heb je het over?"vroeg ze verbaasd. Manel haalde eens diep adem. "Hij heeft me vanmiddag om huwelijk gevraagd en ik heb ja gezegt."Selma's ogen werden even groot en ze keek me zowat met een open mond aan. Ze wilde iets zeggen, maar het enige wat er uit kwam was lucht. Manel stond op, omdat ze de stilte niet aan kon. Ze liep zowat springend voor haar neus heen en weer." Selma ik weet dat je er niet mee eens bent, maar ik hou van hem. Ik heb het hem nog niet vergeven ,maar ik wil hem een kans geven. Hij is ook maar een mens, mens die fouten maakt. "Ze hield even op en keek toen naar Selma die even sprakeloos leek te zijn. 'Maar die fout die hij heeft gemaakt, is niet kleine foutje Manel. Hij is naar bed gegaan met je beste vriendin. Dankzij hem ben je je beste vriendin die je al jaren kent kwijtgeraakt."Manel zuchtte. "Dankzij haar was ik bijna mijn toekomstige man kwijt. Als zij me echte vriendin was geweest was ze niet met hem naar bed geweest."Hierbij leek Selma even stil te zijn gemaakt. Selma zuchtte. "Oke, ik ben blij voor je. Ik hoop dat je een goede keuze hebt gemaakt en insha Allah komt alles toch op zijn pootjes terrecht."Ze stond op en liep op Manel af. Manel bestuurde haar gezicht goed en ze zag dat er voorzichtig een glimlach op haar gezicht kwam. Ik wist dat ze nu naar me lachtte, omdat ze niet over wilde komen dat ze niet blij voor me was. Ze was blij voor me, maar ze kon er niet tegen omdat Sabir me had bedrogen. Manel glimlachtte ook en ze omhelsde elkaar. Manel's glimlach verdween al snel. Hopelijk had haar zus gelijk en kwam alles dergelijk op zijn pootjes terrecht. Ze zuchtte...

----------


## xxmiriamxx

Na de koffie, begon Selma met de aardappelen schillen, terwijl ik op een stoel bij de keukentafel zat. Nawal sliep en Younnes had gebeld dat hij ook met zijn vrienden ergens zou gaan eten. Voor ons kwam het alleen maar beter uit, omdat we zo beter over alles konde praten, zonder dat Younnes er bij zat. "Manel, wacht tot ons ouders terrug zijn. Wacht dan nog een week ongeveer en laat dan Sabir langskomen om om jou hand te komen vragen."Manel knikte bij het horen van het advies van haar zus. "Doe rustig aan, mischien loopt alles toch anders af."Manel wist wat haar zus hiermee bedoelde. Dat ze mischien van gedachte zou veranderen. "Ja zus, wees aub blij voor me."vroeg Manel lachend, maar ze meende het . "Ze draaide zich om en keek haar toen verbaasd aan. "Meid ik ben zo blij voor je. Ik gun je alle liefde en al het geluk in de wereld, maar ik wil niet dat je dadelijk een fout maakt."Manel knikte. "Zo ver zal het vast niet komen."Selma knikte. "Daarom."ze draaide zich om en begon verder te schillen. Manel veranderde toen snel van onderwerp. Ze begonnen te fantaseren hoe het feest eruit zou zien.. met die gedachte voelde ze zich steeds zenuwachtiger worden... 

Ze bleef die avond bij haar zus slapen. De volgende ochtend ging ze vroeg naar huis. Ze begon met het schoonmaken van het huis en maakte wat eten voor der zelf klaar. Ze voelde dat ze flink was afgevallen. Elke dag dacht ik aan Saida. Het liefst rende ik naar de telefoon en belde haar op en schreeuwde dat ze het goed moesten maken. Maar dat kon ik niet en ik wist dat het niet van mij kant moest komen, maar die van haar. Nadat ze alles had schoongemaakt, rustte ze wat uit. Nadat ze uitgerust was , pakte ze haar boeken van boven en bladerde er wat door. Ze had haar school verwaarloosd en ze moest nog veel inhalen. Nu had ze daar de gelegenheid voor, ze was alleen. Ze maakte verdiept haar opdrachten en al snel was ze goed op dreef. Ze masseerde vermoeid haar nek, die stijf wsa geworden. Ze ging achterover zitten en sloot even haar ogen . Toen ze een paar minuten zo had gezeten stond ze op en liep toen even heen en weer in de woonkamer, om zo haar benen te laten ontspannen die nu stijf waren van het zitten. Toevallig ging op dat moment de telefoon. Ze pakte hem op. "Hallo met Manel." aan de ander kant bleef het stil. "Hallo?"herhaalde ze weer en weer bleef het stil. Ik leek alsof ik even een snik hoorde, maar toen ik weer goed luisterde hoorde ik niets. Ik hing dus op, want de stilte bleef te lang duren. Als die gene iets te melden had moest hij of zij het meteen zeggen anders werd er gewoon opgehangen. Redouan kon het niet zijn geweest, want hij zat vast! Saida kwam al vrij snel in haar gedachte. Manel zuchtte. Ze wist nu gewoon bijna zeker dat zij het was geweest. Ze ging even zitten en staarde voor zich uit. Haar gsm op tafel ging over. Op het schermpje las ze dat "nummer onderdruk" was oftewel, geheim werd gebeld. Manel liet het een paar keer overgaan en nam toen op. "Hallo?"vroeg ze onzeker. Nu ik weer op werd gebeld, nam me onzekerheid en angst toe. Het hoefde niet perce Saida te zijn. Zoals ze had verwacht bleef het nog steeds stil aan de andere kant van de lijn. Manel hing weer op. Ze voelde de koude rillingen over haar rug heen gaan. Het gevoel, de angstige gevoel die ze bij Redouan had gehad kwam weer omhoog. Ze probeerde het van haar af te schuddden. Weer werd ze gebeld, maar dit keer zag ze Sabir op het scherm staan. Ze nam op en zei toen zo kalm mogelijk. "Hallo?" Sabir zei meteen. "Heey sgatje, leuk om je stem te horen."Manel glimlachtte. "Alles goed?"vroeg ze zodat het niet stom overkwam. "ja goed he alhamdoellillah met jou?"vroeg hij rustig. "Ook goed he alhamdoelllilah. Goed zo! "Manel glimlachtte. "Ewa belde je me zomaar op?"vroeg ik nieuwschierig. "Hij leek even stil te zijn."Nee, ik wilde vragen of je naar buiten wilde komen."Manel dacht snel na. 'Ik weet niet joh, ik voel me niet zo goed enzo."ze loog, omdat ze het te snel vond gaan. Ik wilde eerst alles wat er de laatste tijd was gebeurt zijn plaats geven, voordat ik normaal met Sabir om kon gaan. "Ik sta voor je deur. Dus kom aub naar buiten."Manel schrok even en voordat ze iets kon zeggen hing hij al op. Manel keek verbaasd naar haar gsm en stond toen op en liep toen op haar tenen naar het raam. Waarom ze dat deed wist ze niet, vast omdat het onbewust gebeurde. Ik schoof voorzichtig het gordijn een beetje opzij en herkende zijn auto al, dat pal voor onze tuin was geparkeerd. Manel's hart maakte een licht sprongetje. Ze moest der zelf tegen houden om te sprinten naar de deur en naar hem toe te rennen, maar ze hield der in. In tegenstelling deed ze voorzichtig haar jas aan en sloot alles dicht en liep toen het tuinpad op naar zijn auto. Ik deed de autodeur open en stapte in. Hij glimlachtte en kustte voorzichtig op me wang. Manel glimlachtte en bekeek hem even snel. Hij zag er goed uit, maar even leek het alsof hij wallen had. Alsof hij niet goed had geslapen, maar Manel dacht dat ze vast had verbeeld. Hij moest had werken, dus het zou vast daardoor komen. "Je heb me wel verrast zeg."zei Manel snel, om de stilte te breken. HIj glimlachtte. "Daarom dat je meteen naar buiten kwam of niet?"terwijl hij knipoogde. Manel lachtte. Ze porde hem in zijn zij. Ze wist dat ze er te lang over had gedaan, om naar buiten te komen. "Ach hou je mond toch. Waarom ben je hier?"vroeg ik hem vriendlijk. "Ewa ik mis je, is dat niet normaal meer?"vroeg hij speels. Manel glimlachtte, maar wist daar niets op te zeggen. "Wat gaan we doen?"vroeg ik hem, om zo over een ander onderwerp te praten. Hij trok zijn wenkbrauw omhoog. 'Mevrouw heeft nu al eisen, voordat we al getrouwd zijn."Manel lachtte en keek hem schuin omhoog aan en krulde zo haar oogleden. "Tjah, je moet nu al weten met wat voor je vrouw je te maken zult krijgen. "Hij grijnsde bij die woorden. "Ik wilde je meenemen naar de stad. Beetje chillen. Ik wil even met je praten, goed praten."Manel knikte en slikte bij zijn woorden even. Hij keek haar sirieus aan. "We hebben nog veel te bespreken."Manel knikte en ze glimlachtte met kiespijn. In zijn ogen las ik iets van bezorgdheid, maar ze keek snel voor der uit. Hij startte de auto en we reden weg. De stilte nam de auto in beslag, maar beiden hadden we daar even een behoefte aan want geen een van ons praatte.

----------


## xxmiriamxx

In de stad aangekomen, liepen we wat rond. Ik keek op me horloge en zag dat het net half acht was. Hij deed ook het zelfde en keek me toen aan. 'Kom ik breng je ergens naar toe."Manel keek hem niet begrijpend aan. Ik dacht dat hij nu zou lachen en zeggen dat hij een verrassing voor der had, maar hij leek sirieus. Te sirieus. Manel knikte. "Oke is goed."Hij knikte en legde zijn arm over haar arm. Manel voelde zich een beetje duizelig toen ze zijn lichaam dicht tegen die van haar voelde en toen ze zijn geur rook. De vetrouwde geur, vanwaar ze dacht dat ze het nooit zou ruiken. Ze glimlachtte naar hem en hij glimlachtte terug alsof hij haar gerust wilde stellen. We liepen door het stad naar een steeg toe. Deze steeg had ik nooit gezien. We liepen steeds verder de steeg in, totdat we bij een klein speeltuintje kwamen. Vlak voor ons zag je alleen maar een glijbaan, met daarin een schommel ingebouwd. Verderrest was er alleen maar gras te zien en twee bankjes. Manel trok haar wenkbrauw omhoog toen ze dit zag, maar ze zei verder niets. Hij liep met haar aan zijn zij naar de bankjes toe en liet haar toen los. "Ga zitten aub."vroeg hij. Manel knikte en ging zenuwachtig zitten. Haar gevoel zij dat er iets ging gebeuren waar ze vast niet blij mee was. Hij ging zitten en keek haar toen sirieus aan. "Manel ik heb je hier naar toe gebracht, omdat ik wil dat je iets voor me doet."Manel keek hem vragend aan. Ze slikte . "Wat wil je dat ik doe?"vroeg ze rustig. "Doe je ogen dicht."zei hij zachtjes. "Ik doe je niets."Manel knikte en keek hem eerst paar seconden aan toen hij zijn handen over haar oogleden gleden. Manel deed haar ogen dicht en ademde diep en wachtte af wat er zou gebeuren. Ze hoorde dat hij opstond en even was het stil en voelde ze dat er paniek naar boven voelde komen. "Doe je ogen maar open."fluisterde hij vlak bij me oren. Toen ik ze open deed, voelde ik al het bloed uit me gezicht glijden en werden me ogen groot. Daar stonden ze dan naastelkaar, Sabir en Saida. Beiden keken ze haar sirieus aan. Saida keek haar met angst aan en ze zag dat ze bleek eruitzag met wallen dat toonde dat ze vast veel had gehuild en slecht had geslapen. "Wat doe jij hier in godsnaam?"schreeuwde ik uit.
Ik zag al snel dat de tranen in haar ogen schoten. Ik wilde weggaan, weggaan van haar weggaan van Sabir. Ik was laaiend! Hoe had hij me dit aan kunnen doen. De pijn was nog vers. Het verdriet had ik met moeite weg kunnen drukken en hij had vandaag het weer naar boven gehaald, met een makkelijke ruk. Ik voelde al gauw een hand op me arm . "Alsjeblieft Manel, ga nou niet weg.Hoorde ik hem fluisteren. Ik draaide niet om en maakte me los van hem. Ik had hier geen behoefte aan en van mij mocht ze egt dood neer vallen. Ik liep met grote passen weg en al gauw gleden de tranen over me wangen. Ik hoorde iemand achter me aan hollen en ik dacht even dat het Sabir was. Sabir laat me met rust.Snauwde ik boos, terwijl ik ruw met me hand langs me ogen veegde. Ik ben het Saida.hoorde ik haar hijgend achter me fluisteren, het klonk beschaamd. Ik draaide me om en veegde weer de tranen van me wang. Waar de tranen vandaan kwamen wist ik niet, maar ze leken uit het niets te stromen en ik kon het niet stoppen. Wat wil je nou van me ?snauwde ik. Ook bij haar stroomde de tranen over haar wang. Manel please praat met me.jankte ze. Manel schudde haar hoofd. Nee ik wil niet met je praten. Ga weg!schreeuwde ik wat luider. Verderop stond Sabir toe te kijken, zijn gezicht was vol emotie. Ik keek van haar naar Sabir en het beeld van die dag kwam weer naar boven. De gedachtes hoe ze elkaar wel niet hadden gestreeld en hoe ze met elkaar naar bed waren gegaan, maakte me misselijk en ik voelde me opeens duizelig. Ik moest hier weg. Ik draaide me om en zette hem op lopen. Ik bleef maar rennen. Eerst hoorde ik de voetstappen mijn achtervolgen en iemand achter me hijgen, maar algauw hoorde ik niets meer. Ik durfde ook niet achterom te kijken , dus bleef maar rennen. Ik wist niet waar ik naar toe rende. Maar ik wilde niet meer terug 

Even later toen ik uitgeput wat rond liep te zwerven keek ik om me heen en ik zag dat ik ergens op een bouwvlakte was en dat ik was verdwaald. Hier en daar reden veel autos. Ik wist niet waar ik was en ik wist ook niet hoe ik hier weg kon komen. Nergens was een bushalte te vinden. Paniek kwam al stuk voor stuk naar boven. Wat was ik ook een oen geweest! Ik voelde me suf en me ogen waren weer dik. Ze deden pijn en het liefst lag ik nu op de bank met een kop thee. Manel zuchtte. Ik zou gewoon doorlopen totdat ik iets zou tegen komen. Een tijdje later werd het al wat schemerig. Ik voelde dat me voeten pijn begonnen te doen. Ik zag al snel een telefooncel, toen ik er op af liep zag ik dat je een kaart voor nodig had en die had ik niet .Had ik weer! Toen ik me telefoon uit me zak wilde pakken, zag ik dat die leeg was. Weer pech! De tranen stonden me nader dan het lachen. Ik moest een weg oversteken en ik was zo in gedachte verzonken dat ik niet een auto hard hoorde remmen. De remmen piepte hevig, zodat ik uit me gedachte wakker werd. Ik keek geschrokken op en de autodeuren vlogen boos open. Ik slikte en al snel werden mijn ogen groot toen ik hem daar boos zag staan. Wat doe jij hier?vroeg hij ongelovig

----------


## xxmiriamxx

Ik werd rood, doordat ik hem hier nu opeens voor me zag. "Dat kan ik ook aan jou vragen."zei Manel zachtjes en brutaal. Terwijl ik hem net in de ogen kon kijken. voelde ik me knien knikken. Op zijn bezorgde gezicht verscheen een voorzichtige glimlach. 'Ik loop niet als een kip zonder kop over straat." Manel werd nog roder dan ze was. "Jij keek niet uit niet ik.' ze dat zei wist ze dat ze nu onzin aan het praten was. Het was haar schuld geweest en door haar eigen stomme schuld was ze bijna overgereden. Ze raakte ook helemaal door de war, toen ze Soufian opeens voor haar neus zag staan. Nog steeds met zijn mooie groene ogen, mooie kleding, mooie lichaam, zijn stem, alles haalde de herringen naar boven. Hoe hij stond bij zijn auto bezorgde haar kriebels. De fantasen die ze had gehad over haar en Soufian kwamen weer naar boven. Ze schudde vanzelfsprekend haar hoofd. Niet daar aan denken, beet ze der zelf toe. Als hij echt van haar had gehouden had hij iets van zich laten horen, toen zei in het ziekenhuis lag, toen oma dood was had hij een belletje kunnen plegen om te vragen hoe het met haar was, maar nee zelfs daarvoor had hij geen tijd. Terwijl de rode kleur weg trok, voelde ze weer de kracht om hem aan te kijken, zonder te knikken met haar knieen. "Maar goed, het gaat goed met me zoals je ziet. Ik mankeer niets. Dus je kan weer gaan. "terwijl ze dit zei glimlachtte ze naar hem, met kiespijn. Hij zei niets en keek haar onderzoekend aan. Terwijl hij dat deed, gleden de rillingen over haar rug. Omdat hij niets ondernam, ondernam zij maar iets. "Later."zonder nog iets te zeggen en te doen liep ze van hem weg over de straat. Al gauw hoorde ze voetstappen achter haar. "Manel wacht."schreeuwde hij. Manel stopte meteen en draaide zich om naar hem. 'Ja?"vroeg ze vriendelijk. Hij stopte en hijgde. "Laat me jou naar huis brengen. 'zei hij hijgend. Manel keek hem een secondelang aan. "Please?"vroeg hij poeslief en hij grijnsde daarbij. Manel glimlachtte en knikte. "Oke, omdat jij zo zeurt."Hij knikte. "Yes."hoorde ik hem net mompelen. Ik liep met hem achter me aan naar zijn auto. Zijn motor draaide nog en de deur stond nog steeds open. Hij opende de deur voor me terwijl ik instapte, stapte hij van de ander kant in. Zijn parfum geur onmoettte me neus en ik sloot even gelukzalig me ogen. Ik deed hem snel open en keek snel naar Soufian, of hij me niet had gezien dat ik hier zowat weg smolt. Gelukkig was zijn ogen op de weg gericht. We reden de straat uit. "Nu even sirieus Manel."zei Soufian, Manel keek hem vragend aan. "Waarom was je hier?"vroeg hij weer, terwijl zijn ogen op de weg was gericht. Manel zuchtte, terwijl ze ook haar ogen op de weg richtte. "Ik was verdwaald. 'Het klonk ongeloofwaardig, maar het was wel zo. Hij knikte. "En jij dan? "vroeg ze maar snel. "Ik werk hier. Gebouw achter ons, daar werk ik."Manel keek achterom en zag een grote gebouw. Het zag er allemaal rijk uit. Manel knikte. Weer waren ze stil. Hij keek haar aan en hief met zijn vinger haar kin op, zodat ze hem aan moest kijken. Hij keek haar even onderzoekend aan, terwijl Manel slikte. Haar hart bonsde weer in hevigheid. Hij liet haar kin los en zuchtte en keek toen weer voor zich. Hij had iets willen zeggen, maar bedacht zich. Manel zuchtte ook en keek toen naar buiten vanuit haar kant. Ze keek naar de bomen die langs schoten. Zoals altijd was het vandaag weer een rare dag geweest. Waar zou Saida zijn en Sabir? Zouden ze bijelkaar zijn? Manel zuchtte weer. Het leven was hard, maar ze had nooit gedacht dat het zo hard zou zijn. "We zijn er."mompelde Soufian. Manel schrok op en keek toen naar buiten. Ja ze stonden nu voor haar tuin geparkeerd. Ze keek hem weer aan en glimlachtte. "Dank je voor de lift."Hij knikte. "Niets te danken."Ze keken mekaar een tijdje aan zonder iets te zeggen. De liefde was er nog steeds, las Manel in zijn ogen. Ze keken tegelijkertijd een ander kant op. "Uhh.."stotterde ze beiden. "Ik ga maar es."mompelde ze verwarrend. Ze deed de deur open en schoof naar buiten. Ze deed de deur met moeite dicht en liep toen weg van de auto. Weg van Soufian. Ik voelde hoe zijn ogen me volgde. Ik liep de tuinpad op naar de deur en opende het trillend de voordeur. Toen ik hem eindelijk open had, draaide ik me om en zwaaide. Hij zwaaide terrug en startte weer zijn moter. Ik sloot voorzichtig de deur en wachtte af. Na vijf minuten hoorde ik de auto wegrijden en Manel zuchtte diep.. dit was het dus?

----------


## xxmiriamxx

De volgende ochtend werd ik suf wakker met bonzende hoofdpijn. Ik stond suf op en liep wankelend naar de badkamer. Ik keek in de spiegel en zag dat ik er bleek en mager uitzag. De wallen waren duidelijk te zien. Manel deed de woedoe en liep toen daarna de douche uit om te bidden. Nadat ze had gebid maakte ze haar ontbijt klaar. Ze wilde net een hap nemen van haar boterham, toen de in de woonkamer de telefoon afging. Manel stond op en liep naar de telefoon. Ik nam op en het was even stil aan de ander kant van de telefoon. 'Hallo?"vroeg ik nors. Aan de andere kant werd er gekucht. "Heey met mij."klonk de onzekere stem van Sabir."Manel zuchtte. "Heey,' ver van binnen was ik toch blij. 'Hoe gaat het met je?" vroeg hij voorzichtig. Heb hoofdpijn, Zonder mijn toestemming word er van alles achter me om geregeld, zonder dat ik het wil. Ik heb Soufian gezien en hij heeft me in de war gemaakt, maar verder gaat het goed meneer SABIR! zei ik in me gedachte maar dat zei ik natuurlijk niet hardop. "Gaat wel goed, beetje hoofdpijn verder rest niets. Jij?" vroeg ik . "Nee met mij gaat het niet goed. Ik wil je zien Manel."Manel sloot haar ogen bij die woorden. "Oke, over een halfuur hier bij me thuis."Ik hing op, voordat hij iets terug kon zeggen. De paniek kwam pas toen ik ophing. Ik rende naar de keuken en at snel me ontbijt op en ruimde de tafel op. Al snel hoorde ik de bel. Ik liep zenuwachtig naar de deur en toen ik hem open deed werd er zowat rozen in me neus gestopt. Ik nam het over van Sabir en kustte hem op zijn wang en liet hem toen naar binnen stappen. Ik bekeek hem van achteren en sloot voorzichtig de deur en liep naar de keuken, waar Sabir me volgde. Ik deed de rozen in een vaas en draaide me toen om naar hem. "Snel over gedaan, om hier naar toe te komen."zei ik droog en afstandelijk. Hij glimlachtte. "Voor jou doe ik alles, dat weet je."Manel knikte. En zuchtte en wende haar ogen van hem af. Terwijl ik met me rug naar hem stond, voelde ik voorzichtig zijn handen op me schouders. Hij kneedde ze voorzichtig , terwijl hij dichtbij me kwam staan. Ik sloot me ogen en genoot van zijn dicht bijzijn. "Waar was je gister joh.'vroeg hij zachtjes. Manel wachtte even af voordat ze antwoorde. "Ik belande uiteindelijk naar uren lopen thuis."loog ik eeen beetje. Hij was even stiL. Hij ging even door toen hij me omdraaide. Ik opende me ogen en keek hem aan. "Manel.. ik..'Hij keek me even aan en keek toen beschaamd weg. "Ja?"vroeg ik schor. Weer keek hij me aan en zei toen zachtjes, haast stilletjes. "Sorry van gister."Terwijl hij me diep aankeek herhaalde zijn woorden. Manel knikte.'Maakt niet uit. Meen je dat?"vroeg hij bezorgd. Manel knikte met haar hoofd. "Als je me dat niet weer flikt, dan word ik niet meer boos op je. "HIj glimlachtte. "Oke mama."Manel schaterde het uit en porde hem in zijn zij. "Goed zo zoon!"hij lachtte en sloot haar in zijn armen. Even waren ze stil toen hij zich van haar los maakte. Hij keek me opeens sirieus aan. "Manel ik weet dat het me niets aangaat en dat ik het weer niet naar boven moet halen, maar ik wil echt dat je even met je vriendin praat."Manel zuchtte en maakte zich voorzichtig van hem los. "Sabir wat zeg ik je nou.'zuchtte Manel. "Ik heb hier geen zin , tenminste nog niet. En heb geen zin in ruzie hier over."Terwijl ik voor hem naar de woonkamer liep , hoorde ik dat hij me achterna liep. "Ja maar het draait niet alleen om jou Manel."hoorde ik hem een beetje nors zeggen. Ik draaide me verbaasd naar hem om ."Niet om mij? Verdomme Sabir. Mijn beste vriendin is met me aanstaande naar bed geweest en dan moet ik nog om haar bekommeren."Hij zuchtte. "Manel het is gebeurt en het valt niet meer terug te draaien. Haal het toch niet de hele tijd naar boven."Terwijl hij dit boos zei keerde hij me de rug toe en liep naar de raam waar hij voor zich uit ging staren. Manel zuchtte. Ik wist dat Sabir niets liever wilde dat ik het goed ging maken met haar, maar ik had het moeilijk. Ik!! Ik liep op hem af en legde me hoofd op zijn schouder. "Oke..."fluisterde ik. "Ik zal met haar praten."Ik voelde dat zijn schouder al wat ontspande. Hij draaide zich naar me om en keek me toen aan. "Manel ik hou van je. En het was ook grotendeels mijn fout. Ik weet dat je het me niet kan vergeven, maar vergeef het haar aub. Het is jou beste vriendin en ik wil niet dat vrienschap kappot gaat door mij."Manel knikte. "Ik snap je. Ik zal haar bellen en met haar gaan praten goed?"zei ik hem, om hem tevreden te stellen. HIj knikte blij en kustte me op me mond terwijl hij me weer omhelsde. Vrienschap was al kappot Sabir... voegde ik me in me gedachte toe.. Ik maakte me even van hem los. "oJa, raad es wie ik gister tegen kwam?"hij keek me vragend aan. "Soufian."Weer keek hij me vragend aan. "So?"vroeg hij. "Gewoon."terwijl ik hem weer omhelsde. Ik hoorde ondertussen zijn hersenen kraken...

----------


## xxmiriamxx

Van het weekend kwamen me ouders thuis van Brussel en nog steeds had ik niet met Saida gepraat. Nadat Sabir die ochtend vertrok, had ik geen zin meer in gehad om haar op te bellen. Het was meer de eer en trots die me van de telefoon weghield. Het was tenslotte mijn schuld niet dat ik en Saida ruzie hadden. Ik had het hele huis afgeruimd, booschappen gedaan en eindelijk waren me ouders thuis. Ik had ze gemist. Mijn moeder zag er wat beter uit dan toen ze was vertrokken naar Brussel. Ik was blij om haar te zien. Mijn vader zag er tot me opluchting normaaltjes uit. Al gauw kwamen me tantes op bezoek. Sabir's ouders en de ouders van Soufian en Sarah. De zonen bleven zoals gewoonlijk weg, tenminste dat dacht ik. Toen ik na de zoveelste bezoek van vandaag de deur open deed, stond me hart even stil. Voor me neus stond Soufian met achter zich zijn vrouw Moena. Soufian en ik keken mekaar even minutenlang aan. De aantrekkingskracht kwam weer naar boven, mijn hart bonsde alsof hij uit een kooi wilde ontsnappen. "Soufian?"hoorde ik de onzekere stem van Moena dat me wakker maakte uit onze oogcontact. Ik voelde me rood worden van schaamte en ongemak. "Smehlie, kom toch binnen."zei ik snel terwijl ik Moena niet durfde aan te kijken. Ze glimlachtte raar naar me , terwij ze me niet groette liep ze langs me heen naar de woonkamer. Soufian en ik keken haar na, waarna we elkaar aankeken. Terwijl hij naar me keek, stak hij zijn hand uit. 'Salaam eileikom."Ik knikte. 'Eieikom salaam."HIj knikte en liep toen langs me heen , zonder zijn ogen van me af te houden. Bijna raakte onze borstkasten elkaar aan, maar ik deinsde zachtjes naar achteren. Ik zag dat hij zijn ogen niet van me af kon houden en dat maakte me verwarrend. Ik sloot de deur, toen er op dat moment weer aan de deur werd gebeld. Toen ik hem opende zag ik na lange tijd Sarah weer voor me neus staan. Ik glimlachtte naar haar en stak me hand naar haar uit. "Kom binnen ."zei ik vriendelijk. Ze knikte en ik zag dat ze verbaasd was dat ik vriendelijk tegen haar deed. Zelf had ik me na al die tijd begelegd, bij de situatie dat Sarah Sabir leuk vond. Ik had zo iets van, verliefdheid kon iedereen overkomen. Ze pakte me hand aan en gaf me vier kusjes. "Hoe gaat het met je?'vroeg ze bezorgd. 'Alhamdoellilah gaat het goed met me."ze knikte. "Sorry dat ik niet bij je geweest was bij het ziekenhuis."ik zag dat ze zich schaamde en dat ze er moeite mee had. "Ik had het druk met me baan en...Maaakt niet uit. Laten we er niet meer over praten. Wat er is gebeurt is er gebeurt."ze was even stil en knikte blij. Alsof ze opgelucht was, dat ik weer normaal deed tegen der. Ze liep langs me heen naar de woonkamer terwijl ik weer de deur achter me dicht deed. De hele avond had ik met moeite in de woonkamer kunnen zitten en de ogen van Soufian kunnen vermijden. Als ik wat op tafel zette, voelde ik zijn ogen op me prikken. Als de mannen of vrouwen in gesprekken waren, nam hij zijn kans om naar me te kijken, maar ik keek steeds van hem weg, bang dat er iemand in de gaten zou krijgen dat de aantrekiningskracht tussen mijn en Soufian naarmate de avond steeds sterker werd. Ik zelf was de hele avond er niet bij en raakte totaal in de war. Ik was weer in de ban van Soufian en probeerde Sabir telkens naar boven te halen zodat ik niet aan hem hoefde te denken, maar dat ging zo moeilijk met hem zo dichtbij me . Tegen over me... ga dan maar proberen om dan aan iets anders te denken... 

Zaterdagmiddag op me bed denkend aan gister , herrinerde ik me vaag Soufian. De afscheid was voor me moeilijk geweest. Want ik wist dat ik Soufian na lange tijd niet meer zou zien. Ik wist dat er geen toekomst voor ons gelegd was en dat maakte me hart elke keer nadat ik hem had gezien gebroken. We hadden mekaar een hand gegeven en de oogcontact was zo lang geweest, dat ik gewoon bang begon te worden dat ik hier vlak voor iedereen zou smelten, smelten samen met Soufian. Ik had me van hem losgemaakt en was naar boven gaan lopen. Midden op de trap kon ik het niet laten om toch even te kijken en wat ik zag had ik ook gedacht. Hij keek me vanaf de deuropening met naast zich Moena me aan en die blik was zo raar. Verdrietig en zo intens tegelijk. Ik had me snel omgedraait en gerend naar boven. Nu hier op me bed, denkend aan gister en wat er daluk zou gebeuren , voelde ik de kriebels naar boven komen. Sabir zou eindelijk vandaag om me hand komen vragen..

----------


## xxmiriamxx

Ik kleedde me om, trok een rok aan en een blouse en deed me haren in een knotje. Ik wilde er neutraal uitzien. Ik wist niet of ik nou blij was of juist niet. Me moeder wist hier van en ze was heel blij toen ze hoorde dat Sabir om me hand kwam vragen, wat ik natuurlijk ook wel verwacht had. Ik was blij dat ze weer een beetje straalde. Ze vond dat ik een goede keuze had gemaakt. Zelf wist ik het niet zo goed of ik wel een goede keuze had gemaakt. Fouad hda ik lang niet meer gesproken, hij had me niet meer opgebeld, hij was ook niet meer op school verschenen. Ik wilde het hem het liefst in zijn gezicht vertellen dat ik ging trouwen, maar ik kon hem niet bereiken, dus liet ik het maar zo. "Manel, ze zijn er!"werd er van beneden geroepen. Ik keek snel naar de spiegel of me haren wel niet goed zaten en liep zenuwachtig de trap af naar beneden. Me moeder deed de deur open en groette me tante en me oom. Achter hun zag ik mijn nichten staan. Ik liep op hun af en groetten hun hartelijk. Mijn nichten gaven me een veelbetekende knipoog en liepen langs me heen naar de woonkamer. Jassen werden uitgedaan en iedereen ging zitten. Al snel stond me moeder op om thee te maken, terwijl me tante en me oom met me vader een gesprek begonnen. Ik stond snel op en volgde me moeder om haar te gaan helpen. Me nichten kwamen achter me aan. In de keuken aangekomen barstte me nichten los, wat ik wel verwacht had. Ze vonden het zo leuk dat ik waarschijnlijk hun schoonzusje zou worden! Ik zelf was ook wel blij dat ik hun als me schoonzussen zou krijgen. "HIj is helemaal in de wolken Manel!!"schreeuwde Khadija. Manel lachtte. Ik zag het al voor me, hoe zenuwachtig Sabir wel niet moest zijn. "Waar is hij eigenlijk ?"vroeg ik. "Hij komt straks, hij wilde niet meteen met ons komen. Dan voelt hij zich zo niet op zijn gemak."Manel knikte. Weer zo'n idee van Sabir he. Hij wist zelf ook wel dat het gewoon mijn moeder en me vader was, die hij vanaf vroegs af aan kende. Klappen kreeg, snoepjes van ze kreeg. Dus net zijn tweede ouders. Ik zelf was gewoon rustig, dat had ik niet van me zelf verwacht. Ondertussen maakte ik de nehna schoon toen de bel ging. In mijn buik kriebelde de vlinders naar buiten. Ik voelde dat me hart begon te bonzen. Rustig blijven rustig blijven, commandeeerde ik me zelf. Ik wist niet waar de gevoelens opeens kwamen. "Ga de deur open doen, "commandeerde me moeder. Ik knikte en liep zenuwachtig de gang op, terwijl ik de keukendeur sloot. Achter me hoorde ik net me nichten blij lachen. Ik deed de deur open en voor me neus stond Sabir. Hij had een zwarte broek aan met een witte truitje erboven op aan. Zijn haren waren weer opnieuw geschoren in een matje en hij had zijn sikje weer, wat hem heel sexy maakte. Hij glimlachtte verlegen en al snel zag ik een verlegen blosje op zijn wangen komen. Van binnen moest ik gewoon kappot lachen, maar op me gezicht verscheen ook een glimlachje. "kom binnen. We wilden net pas thee gaan zetten."Hij knikte en kustte voorzichtig op me wang. "Je ziet er mooi uit.'Manel knikte. "Dank je."HIj keek me even secondelang aan. "Manel hoe voel je je?"vroeg hij bezorgd. "Dit is toch ook wat jij wil he..."ik wist dat hij zich onzeker voelde. Ik knikte. "Ja ik wil dit."HIj knikte blij. Hij trok zijn schoenen uit en kustte me snel op de mond en liep toen zenuwachtig de woonkamer in , mij achterlatend met verwarrende gevoelens. Ik liep naar de keuken om daar de thee af te maken en al snel werd ik onder vuur van vragen gezet...

Na het eten, werd er weer thee gezet. Me moeder commandeerde me dat ik de thee moest brengen. Vast om me te laten showen aan me toekomstige schoonouders. Schoonouders die ik als me tweede ouders beschouwde. Ik zette de thee neer en ging naast Khadija zitten. Al snel kwam me moeder binnen. Ik keek Sabir aan en ik zag dat hij bemoedigend naar me knipoogde. Nu voelde ik dat ik zweethanden kreeg. Het moment brak aan...
Zoals altijd word er een omweg gemaakt. Ik zag dat me oom even kuchtte en naar Sabir keek. Me vader had al in de gaten wat er zou gebeuren. Ik keek verlegen naar de grond terwijl ik me oom hoorde praten. Ik vind net de laatste zinnen op. "Ik wil Manel om de hand komen vragen voor Sabir. Zoals je weet is hij een goede zoon. HIj werkt en kan dus voor hun beiden zorgen."mijn vader knikte. Ik keek snel van me moeder naar me vader en ik zag dat ze geintersteerd luisterde. mijn vader knikte en keek me toen aan. "Ik vind hem ook een geschikte jongen, maar nu is de vraag of Manel dat wil. Manel stem je hier mee toe?"vroeg hij me terwijl hij me aandachtig aankeek. Manel slikte een paar keer en keek om haar heen. Iedereen keek haar afwachtend aan, Sabir zag ik ook slikken. Ik zag dat hij bang was dat ik nee ging zeggen. "Ja wewa, ik stem er in toe."Mijn vader lachtte en ik zag dat iedereen opgelucht adem kon nemen. Ze schudden beide elkaars hand en omhelsde elkaar. Iedereen leek even in rep en roer. Manel keek naar de grond en sloot haar ogen. Toen ze haar ogen opende zag ze dat Sabir naar haar keek. HIj keek bedenkelijk alsof hij aan iets dacht. Ik lachtte naar hem en hij lachtte terug. Ik stond op en excuseerde me, maar niemand leek me in de gaten te hebben. Ik hoorde ze praten over de bruiloft en dergelijke. Ik sloot de woonkamer deur en liep naar de tuin en deed de tuindeur dicht. Ik ging zitten op een tuinstoel en nam eens diepe ademhaling. De rust om me heen deed me goed.Al snel hoorde ik de tuindeur open gaan en hem er uitlopen met zijn sigarettenpakje in zijn handen. Hij sloot voorzichtig de deur en kwam naast me zitten op de stoel. Hij griste een sigaretje eruit en keek me toen aan. "Je vind toch...Nee, rook gerust als je maar mijn kant niet uitblaast."Hij knikte en stak hem aan. Hij nam een hijs en ik voelde dat hij naar me keek. "Manel ze willen het feest van de week geven, wil je dat?"vroeg hij voorzichtig. Ik keek hem aan en knikte. Hoe eerder het was hoe beter vond ik zelf. "Oke, het word een drukke week,d at wel.. Maar het komt wel goed."Manel knikte en lachtte. Hij glimlachtte ook en schoof zijn stoel wat dichter naar me toe. "Manel ik zie je zo kijken, is er wat?"vroeg hij voorzichtig. Ik keek hem aan en schudde me hoofd. "Nee hoor, moet er wat zijn dan?"Hij keek me aan en schudde zijn hoofd. "Nee toch."Manel glimlachtte en keek weer voor zich uit. "Het is gewoon raar weet je, hier hebben we elke keer over gedroomd en nu , nu is het eindeljk gebeurt.'HIj glimlachtte bij haar woorden. "Bijna Manel . Bijna zullen we samen zijn."Manel glimlachtte. Hij trok haar naar zich toe en kustte haar in haar nek, terwijl hij haar stevig omhelsde. "Ik kan haast niet wachten.."hoorde ik hem net fluisteren.......

----------


## xxmiriamxx

Je denkt dat een week voor de bruiloft zo langzaam zal gaan, maar het ging zo snel dat ik zelfs even dacht dat de voorbereidingen voor de bruiloft niet zou halen. Er werd van alles in huis gehaald, de woonkamer werd weer leeggehaald voor me hennadag. Selma en me moeder waren hard de groenten en het vlees aan het klaar maken, terwijl mijn tante ( de moeder van Sabir) flink mee holp met andere dingen. Ik zelf zworf een beetje in huis en buiten huis. Ik zocht met Khadija de trouwjurk uit, natuurlijk betaalde Sabir hier de helft voor en ik de helft. Het waren dagen dat ik ook bedroefd was, vooral omdat ik en Saida vroeger elkaar hadden beloofd dat we de voorbereidingen van de bruiloft samen zouden doen. Ik zelf vroeg me ook af, hoe Sarah en Saida zouden hebben gereageerd toen ze hoorden dat Sabir en ik zouden trouwen. Mijn vader nodigde de mensen voor vrijdag uit en mensen voor de zaal uit. Want niet iedereen wilde naar de zaal komen. Saida en haar ouders werden ook uitgenodigd en ik wist dat ik haar op hennadag zou zien. Wat ik eigenlijk niet zo erg vond. Ik had haar nodig op deze dagen. 0okal hadden we ruzie. Ik wist dat ik toch blij zou zijn als ze er bij was. We moesten tekenen bij de stadshuis, dat we man en vrouw waren. Officieel waren we ook meteen getrouwd. De ringen zou Sabir halen met zijn broer Younnes. Met hem zou hij ook de pak uitkiezen. Hij kwam me dikwijls opzoeken en dan gingen we even naar buiten, om aan de spaninngen van deze dagen te ontsnappen. We bespraken alles over de dagen die steeds dichterbij kwamen. Ook hadden we het over de toekomst. Sabir vond dat ik mijn studie af moest maken en ik mocht van hem ook gaan werken. Natuurlijk zou ik bij hem in trekken en in de loop van de jaar zouden we naar een betere huis gaan zoeken, zodat daar ook onze nakomelingen konden leven. Sabir wilde graag kinderen en dat zei hij vaak genoeg. Het maakte hem niet uit wat het werd, als het maar van hem en mij was. Hij maakte me in deze dagen heel rustig, door zijn woorden en zijn bijzijn en zijn omhelzeingen gaf hij me kracht. Ik wist dat dat hij mijn steun ook nodig had en ik printte hem steeds in dat ik ook dit wilde en dat ik van hem hield. Want daar leek hij vaak in te twijfelen. Hij was bang dat ik hem niet meer zou vertouwen en dat ik hem voor de rest van zijn leven de voorgeval met Saida zou verwijten. Steeds moest ik hem overtuigen dat het niet zo was. Zelfs moest ik er soms aandenken, dan vroeg ik me af hoe de avond was begonnen. Verderrest kwam ik niet, omdat ik het bij het idee al snel misselijk werd. Donderdagochtend, werd ik om half negen gebeld. Ik nam slaperig op. "Hallo ?" aan de ander kant werd er gelachen. "Sta op eh slaapkop, dit is je laatste dag dat je nog van alles kan doen en die moet je goed nuttigen."Ik was meteen klaar wakker toen ik de vrolijke stem van Sarah hoorde. Sarah die me belde, dat was een verassing! "Ow heeey .."zei ik blij. "Leuk dat je me belt. 'Ze lachtte. "Ewa ik vond het best tijd worden. Ik vroeg me af of je al naar de schoonheidsspecialist bent geweest."ze was recht voor der raap en dat beviel me wel. "uhhh als ik eerlijk ben niet.." Ik was dat zelf helemaal vergeten. "Oke dat komt goed uit. Ik heb een afspraak gemaakt om half vier in de middag voor ons beiden. "Manel glimlachtte. "Leuk man, lijkt me gezellig."Ze was even stil. "Oke dan is dat afgesproken. Nu moet je uit je bed dan gaan we even de stad in als je zin hebt." Manel dacht even na en zette in haar hoofd alles op een rijtje. Ja ze kon wel even weg, bedacht ze zich. Als ze maar vroeg thuis kwam zodat ze ook weer naar de schoonheidsspecialiste kon gaan. "Oke over een uurtje?"vroeg ik haar. Ze dachte even na en zei toen. "Half uurtje ben ik bij je. Dan gaan we ." Manel stemde er in toe en we hingen op. Ik gooide de dekens van me weg en stond op en liep naar de raam. Ik zag dat de lente er voorzichtig te voorschijn kwam . De vogeltjes floten en de zon scheen. Ik voelde me goed. Ik deed de ramen open en liep met kleren naar de douche. Ik nam snel een douche en liep voorzichtig de trap af naar beneden. Omdat het paasvakantie was, was iedereen blijven slapen. Sabir's moeder en me nichten. Me nichten hadden hard meegeholpen, mijn zus Selma was naar huis toe gegaan, om voor haar man en haar dochtertje te zorgen. Nawal die al bijna 1 jaar was. Toen ik de woonkamer binnen kwam, rook ik al snel koffie en gebakken eieren. Voor me zaten mama, Selma, nichten en me tante koffie te drinken en gebakken eieren te eten. "Zoo.. jullie zijn er vroeg bij vandaag."grinninkte ik. "Ik dacht dat ik vroeg wakker was.."Ze moesten lachen en me tante gebood om te gaan zitten. "Stevige ontbijt maakt je hele dag goed.."zei ze, terwijl ze naast der op de grond klopte. Ik nam naast haar plaats en begon mee te eten. Tijdens het eten bespraken we nog wat er nog gedaan moest worden en me nichten stonden op om naar huis te gaan. Ze wilde zich opfrissen en spullen klaarzetten voor morgen . Zodat ze dat niet met haast morgen hoefde te doen. "Jemma ik ga met Sarah naar de stad. "zei ik snel, voordat me moeder van gedachte kon veranderen. Gelukkig zei ze dat het goed was. Ik stond op en ruimde af, ondertussen ging de voordeur bel. Sarah werd binnengelaten en ze groette iedereen. Toen ze mij zag, groette ze me hartelijk en feliciteerde me. Ik was blij met haar leuke reacties. Ze was echt blij voor me, zag ik. Ik kreeg een beetje schuldgevoel voor me gedrag de laatste tijd. We namen afscheid en liep samen naar buiten. Ze had haar rijbewijs zag ik, want ik zag een rood autootje bij ons op de oprit staan. "Is die van jou?"vroeg ik ongelovig. Ze knikte trots. "Twee weken geleden me rijbewijs gehaald en een week geleden mijn autootje gekocht. " Manel knikte goedkeurend. 'Zo zo, echt mooie wagentje. " Ze knipoogde en gebaarde dat ik in moest stappen. Manel stapte in, terwijl Sarah dat ook deed. Terwijl we naar de stad reden, praatten we over koetjes en kalfjes. Sarah bleek nog even aardig te zijn, toen de eerste keer dat we elkaar zagen dat ook het geval was. Alleen was er toch ook weer spanning tussen ons. Vast van de gebeurtenissen met Sabir. Ik wilde er met haar daar over praten, maar hield me toch in. Al snel kwamen we in de stad aan en ze parkeerde haar auto. We stapte uit. Ze haalde haar parkeerbonnetje, terwijl ik op haar stond te wachtten. Evenlater kwam ze aanlopen. Ze was nog even mooi. Ze had haar haren in een staart zitten met haar haren in een scheiding. Ze had zwarte broek aan met daarop een witte colbert. We liepen naast elkaar de stad in en al gauw hadden we van alle kanten sjans. Maar natuurlijk keek ik niet om,.. Saida was die aandacht blijkbaar gewend, want ze liep kaarsrecht door. Al snel zagen we een sieradenwinkeltje. "Kom laten we hier in gaan." Ik knikte. Ik keek wat rond en Sarah was ook bij de ringen en oorbellen aan het kijken. Mijn oog viel op een horloge voor mannen. Ik vond hem zo mooi en ik vond hem echt iets voor Sabir. De prijs was wel wat aan de prijzige kant, maar dat boeide me niet. Ik vond dat hij ook wel wat van mij mocht krijgen. Ik wenkte de man achter de balie. Ik wees naar de horloge. Hij haalde hem met een glimlach eruit en liet hem aan me zien. Ik vond hem zo mooi, aan de zijkanten zaten allemaal diamantjes. "Ik neem hem."De man knikte blij. "U hebt een goede keuze gemaakt."zei de man, blijkbaar zei hij dit tegen elke koper. Ik glimlachtte en volgde hem naar de balie. Naast me kwam Sarah staan en ze keek over me schouders heen. 'Zoo, dat is een mooie."hoorde ik haar ongelovig zeggen. "Voor wie is dat?"vroeg ze weer. Ik keek haar aan en glimlachtte. "Voor Sabir. "Ik zag dat ze even moeilijk keek, maar ze glimlachtte snel. "Daar zal hij blij mee zijn." Ik keek weer naar het horloge en keek haar toen weer aan. 'Denk je?"vroeg ik onzeker. Op haar gezicht kwam een grote grijns. "Ik weet het 100% zeker."Manel glimlachtte en zij lachtte ook. Hij werd ingepakt in een doosje, met daarop een gouden strikje op. HIj deed hem in een klein tasje en ik pinde. Ik wist dat ik zowat op rood stond, maar dat boeide me niet. Ik was blij dat ik Sabir ook gewoon even blij kon maken. Ik had gelukkig nog 100 euro over, daar kon ik het wel mee redden vandaag. We keken nog wat rond, toen ik een lingeriewinkel in de gaten kreeg. "Kom zullen we daar naar binnen gaan?"vroeg Sarah gelukkig. Ik knikte. Ik had helemaal niet aangedacht dat de huwelijksnacht ook eraan kwam. We keken wat rond, toen ik een mooie witte lingerie set zag staan. Ik wilde hem net pakken toen ik Sarah net hoorde zeggen. "Die moet je pakken, Manel."wees ze. Ik lachtte. "Juist, we hebben zelfde smaak."ze knikt tevreden terwijl we elkaar even porde en lachtte. Ik kocht die lingerie, terwijl Sarah voor mij de kralen ketting en kralen oorbelletjes voor mij betaalde die er bij zat. Ik zei dat het niet hoefde, maar ze stond erop. Na de betaling liepen we lachend de lingeriezaak uit. We gingen winkels af, totdat onze voeten pijn deden. We lachtte en praatte honderuit. Ik wist niet dat ik en Sarah goed met elkaar konden opschieten. We wilden ergens gaan eten en drinken, toen ik voorstelde dat we het bij mij thuis zouden gaan doen. Het was nu middag en ik wist dat ze nu met de middagmaaltijd bezig waren. Ze stemde erin toe. We reden naar mijn huis...

----------


## xxmiriamxx

Na het eten, hielpen we een beetje mee. Verderrest was alles klaar. Sabir belde me en vroeg hoe het met me ging. Hij zelf was zenuwachtiger aan het worden, maar hij kon niet wachten tot ik bij hem was. Ik vertelde hem dat ik verrassingen voor hem klaar had staan. Toen hij dit hoorde begon hij te zeuren en te smeken dat ik hem moest vertellen wat het was. Maar ik hield me mond dicht. " Dat zie je nog wel." Hij hield toen zijn mond en moest toen hard lachen. "Ik ben benieuwd.'Manel dacht in der zelf. Lach maar.. ik had een plannetje bedacht , met dit plannetje kon ik hem terug pakken. Ondertussen moest ik ook wel lachen. Ik moest lachen om het vooruitzicht. Ik was benieuwd naar zijn gezicht. We hingen op en hij zei dat hij me wel zaterdag zou zien. In de middag vertrokken Sarah en ik naar de schoonheidsspecialiste. Bij de specialist aangekomen, werd ieder van ons onder handen genomen. Sarah in een appart kamertje en ik in een appart kamertje. Mijn bikinilijn werd geharst. Mijn wenkbrauwen, mijn snor werden behandeld. Mijn voeten en me handen werden gedaan. Toen werd ik van bijna top tot teen gemasseerd. Dus een totale behandeling. Na de massage werd ik een sauna gestopt met Sarah. We waren gelukkig alleen met zijn tween. Ze vertelde me dat ze het zelfde net als mij had gehad. We moesten lachen toen we het over bikinilijn harsen hadden. Bij haar was het ook zo pijnlijk geweest als bij mij. We praatte over koetjes en kalfjes toen we eindelijk over het onderwerp praatte die we de hele dag aan het vermijden waren. Ik was meteen direct en liet er geen gras over groeien . "Sarah, mischien beetje onbeschoft van me, maar je vond Sabir leuk of niet?"vroeg ik zo vriendelijk mogelijk. Ik zag dat ze even schrok, maar daarna snel knikte. Alsof ik het niet mocht zien. "Ja , maar dat is een tijd geleden hoor. Ik ben nu over hem heen."Ik moest lachen. "Meid je hoeft je daarvoor niet te schamen, ik weet hoe het voelt, als je voor iemand voelt."Ze knikte. Ze glimlachtte verlegen en keek me toen onderzoekend aan. "En jij .. was het lang aan de gang tussen jou en Sabir?" ik dacht even na en knikte. "Sinds de bruiloft van Soufian geloof ik."weer knikte ze. Ik zag dat ze even zuchtte. Ik legde me hand op haar knie en zei rustig. "Jij vind je liefde van je leven ook, insha Allah."ze keek naar me op en glimlachtte."Insha Allah. En jou wens ik het ook het beste, dat weet je he. Vooral jou, omdat je van alles hebt meegemaakt."ik knikte en glimlachtte "Dank je. " ik ging achterovergeleund zitten en sloot me ogen. Bijna ben ik de vrouw van Sabir.. Bijna ..

----------


## xxmiriamxx

Hier zat ik dan. Met een doek over me heen. Wit, maar toch doorzichtig. Ik keek stiekem door de doek heen en ik zag dat de kamer al aardig vol werd, met meiden en vrouwen uit de buurt. Mijn handen werden zometeen gedaan, dus ik zat hier in me eentje op de bank af te wachten. Muziek stond aan en voor me danste kleine kindjes in het rond, terwijl de vrouwen hard aan het praten waren. Het was hier benauwd, maar ik had dat zelfs niet in de gaten. Ik was te druk met me zelf bezig. Te druk met denken. Saida was nog steeds niet gekomen. Het was nu al avond aan het worden, maar nog steeds waren de ouders er nog niet. Ik was terleurgesteld en bang tegelijk. Bang dat ze niet meer zou komen. Ik keek maar naar me handen die onder het doek op me knieen rustte. Dadelijk werden ze beschildert met henna. Ik vroeg me af waar Sabir zou zijn. Zou hij weg zijn met zijn maatjes? Of ergens met Saida zijn? Die gedachte haalde ik snel uit me gedachte. Het was niet goed van me, dat ik steeds aan die dingen dacht. Ik dacht aan de dag terug en het was zo'n chaos. Ik werd gewassen in me bikini door me moeder en Selma. Ik wilde alleen hun in de douche hebben. Ze hadden de ritueel wassingen gedaan en ondertussen vertelde ze me leuke verhaaltjes. Leuke verhaaltjes over een huwelijk tussen een man en een vrouw. Terwijl ik aandachtig luisterde, voelde ik steeds meer een brok in me keel komen. Nu voelde ik me zoals Selma zich gevoel toen ze ging trouwen. Alsof ik me ouders en me zusen ging achterlaten om met Sabir te gaan trouwen. Ik zat toen in me kamer rond te kijken. Ik zag me spulletjes hier zitten en alles wat hier lag moest me denken aan me jeugd tot me volwassenheid van nu. Er lagen dingen hier van mij en Saida, waar we vroeger mee hadden gespeeld als kinderen. Het was voor mij een vertrouwd plekje, een plekje waarvan ik dacht dat ik het nooit zou verlaten. En nu, nu het zo ver was, ging ik me toch eenzaam voelen. "Manel, ben je er klaar voor?"hoorde ik de stem van Selma. Ik keek op en knikte. "Ja."fluisterde ik. "Snel en dan wil ik hier weg."fluisterde ik. Ze knikte en kneep bemoedigend in me arm. "Rustig aan meid. Het komt goed. Voor je het weet is deze avond voorbij. "Manel knikte weer. Ondertussen kwam de vrouw binnen met de henna, terwijl overal de feestkreet werd gezongen, werden mijn handen versierd met henna. Me handen waren al snel koud , maar dat voelde ik niet eens door de warmte hier in kamer. Nadat ze klaar was, stond ze op en fluisterde. 'God zegen jou en mogen Hij jou een gezegende huwelijk geven Amin."toen vertrok ze en ik bleef hier alleen achter. Ik sloot me ogen en ik begon zachtjes te huilen. Zo te huilen dat niemand me hoorde. Saida was er nog steeds niet, en ik voelde me nog kloter dan ik me voelde. Ik wilde hier het liefst weg en gewoon in me bedje kruipen. Ik wilde dat ik weer jong was en dat ik gewoon op me vader's schoot tv kon kijken. Ik wilde zoveel, maar wilde ik dit wel? JA ik wil dit, beet ik me snel toe. Ik stopte met huilen en ik voelde dat me wang plakte door tranen en zweet. Ik was zo diep in gedachte verzonken dat ik geen mensen binnen hoorde komen. Opeens hoorde ik een bekende stem vlak bij me oor. "Manel?"hoorde ik haar onzeker vragen. Toen ik opkeek herkende ik haar door de doek heen. "Saida!"schreeuwde ik blij. Ze omhelsde me en ik duwde me zelf tegen der aan. "ik ben blij dat je er bent."ik hoorde haar zuchtten. Toen liet ze me los en ging toen in een hoek zitten. Ik bekeek haar stiekem en ik zag dat ze er slecht uit zag. Ze was magerder geworden dan ze eerst was. Ze had wallen en zag er bleek uit. Alsof ze dagenlang had gehuild. Ik zag dat ze ook naar me keek, met een wazige blik. Ik kon gewoon niet meer naar der kijken, dat deed me pijn dus keek ik maar naar me handen. De avond ging zo door, toen eindelijk Selma me naar boven nam om te gaan eten. De mensen beneden zouden ook gaan eten. Ik deed de doek eraf en probeerde wat te eten, ( Selma voerde me met een vork) maar het lukte me niet. Na paar happen, kon ik niet meer. Selma gebood me te eten, maar ik wilde niet dus hield ze der mond. "Saida is toch gekomen he.."zei ze voorzichtig terwijl ze me aankeek. Ik knikte. Ze knikte ook en hield haar mond. We waren even stil, toen er zachtjes op de deur werd geklopt. "Ja?"vroeg Selma. "Ik ben het Saida.'zei ze zachtjes. Selma keek me aan en ik knikte dat het goed was. Ze stond op en opende de deur. Ze kustte mekaar op de wangen en Saida ging ook op de grond zitten tegenover Manel. "Ik ga even kijken hoe het beneden aan toe gaat."Manel knikte en glimlachtte dankbaar. Ze knipoogte en verliet de kamer en deed de deur op slot. Hier zaten we dan, eindelijk. Saida en ik tegenover mekaar. "Tast toe," Saida knikte en begon een beetje te eten. "Moet je niet eten?'vroeg ze. Ik schudde me hoofd. "Nee, ik heb gegeten."ze knikte. Ze at een beetje en ging toen ook achterover geleund zitten tegen de muur. Ze keek me even aan en zuchtte weer. "Manel, nog gefeeliciteerd. Ik wilde je persoonlijk feliciteren, maar dat kon niet aangezien je boos op me was."Manel knikte. "Het was denk ik niet zo gek, dat ik je niet kon zien."Ze knikte begrijpend. "Ik weet het Manel." toen waren we weer stil. Ik wist dat ik bot tegen der deed, maar ik kon er niets aan doen. Het was mijn trots of mijn eer. Iets zat me dwars. "Manel, aub vergeef het me. "barstte ze opeens los. "Ik weet niet hoe ik in me hoofd haalde om met Sabir naar bed te gaan. Het was die avond, die troost die ik nodig had. Ik liep gewoon over straat toen ik hem tegen kwam. HIj vroeg me om thee te komen drinken, zodat ik op bedaren kwam, want ik was helemaal over de rooien en verdrietig. Verdrietig om Redouan. Ik hield van hem Manel... "ze stopte even om haar tranen van haar wang te vegen. De zoveelste traan die over haar wang gleed.. Ik zag de pijn in haar ogen, de pijn die ik ook voelde.. "Ik hou ook van Sabir Saida, hoe had je dat kunnen doen?1 "vroeg ik boos tussen door.. Ze ging verder met praten .."Ewa zoals ze vaker zeggen. Twee personen in een kamer daar zit de duivel ook tussen. Ewa hij omhelsde me en toen kwam de rest en de rest weet je wel.. De volgende ochtend toen je belde, wisten we pas wat we wel niet hadden gedaan. Manel echt he.. als ik het terug kon draaien dan had ik me leven daarvoor opgeofferd. "Weer begon ze te huilen en door haar tranen heen , begon ze weer te praten. "Manel, het enige wat ik wil is dat je het me vergeeft. Meer vraag ik niet van je. Als je me niet meer wil zien, oke vind ik goed. Als je wil dat ik hier verdwijn oke, dan vind ik het goed . Maar Manel please vergeef het me..."terwijl ze dit zei, viel ze uitgeput op me schoot en snikte, alsof ze nu pas echt al haar verdriet kwijt kon. Over mijn wangen gleden de tranen... ik aaide voorzichtig over haar haren met me handen die niet versierd waren met henna. We huilden zo een tijdje toen ze overeind kwam. "Ik denk dat ik maar ga, ik verdraag het niet meer.. Ik wil niet meer leven Manel. Ik ben me leven beu. Wat wil je nog meer als je je vriendin kwijt bent, vriendin die alles voor je was. Vriendin die altijd voor je klaar stond. Ik verdien niets beter dan de dood,"Terwijl ze dit zei liep met tranen in haar ogen naar de deur en begon te roepen naar Selma. Ik zat daar even stil voor me uit te staren. Ik zag dat Saida nu ten einde raad was. Haar ogen waren wazig geweest, alsof ze nu echt van haar leven af wilde. Ik kende Saida maar al te goed, dat ze haar woorden ook echt meende. "Saida wacht. Stop, hou op met schreeuwen."schreeuwde ik. Saida wreef de tranen van haar gezicht en keek me toen aan. Haar ogen waren rood, en haar gezicht was half opgezwollen door het wrijven. "ga niet weg.'terwijl ik dit zei begon ik ook te snikken. "Praat niet zo raar..."vervolgde ik weer. "Ik vergeef het je, maar ga aub niet weg. Ik heb je nodig."Terwijl Manel dit zei, begon ze ook harder te huilen. Saida kwam op haar af en omhelsde haar. 'Oh, Manel, Wat ben ik blij dat je dat zegt."We bleven even zo staan, toen Selma binnenkwam. Toen ze ons zo zag, bleef ze met haar hand over haar mond staan kijken. We stopten met huilen en keken mekaar aan. Beiden moesten we lachen. Saida kustte me op me wangen en lachtte blij. 'Ik ben zo blij met jou en ik wil je nooit meer kwijt oke Manel.'Manel lachtte ook en we omhelsde elkaar weer. Ik voelde me stukken beter. Saida en ik waren weer terug... en nu maar hopen dat het goed zou aflopen met de vriendschap , het kleine miezerige vriendschap die we nog hadden....

----------


## xxmiriamxx

Het was laat geworden , maar Manel lag om twaalf uur al in bed, terwijl de rest bleven praten tot laat in de nacht. Ik had me moeder gewaarschuwd dat ik graag me kamer leeg wilde houden en dat ik daar alleen wilde slapen, omdat ik morgen een zware dag zou krijgen. Mijn moeder had daar gelukkig niet raar overgedaan en had me kamer vrij gehouden. Ik sliep vandaag voor het laatst in me bedje en de brok in me keel kon ik maar niet kwijt. Gelukkig kon ik meteen in slaap vallen, omdat ik te moe was om nog aan dingen te denken. De volgende ochtend werd Manel wakker. Ze keek schuin op haar wekker en wreef in haar ogen. Het was half 1 . Ze had flink geslapen. Ze keek op haar handen en ze zag dat ze het niet had gedroomd. Ze had gister dus dergelijk de henna dag gehad. Mijn handen waren mooi donker bruin. De versiering was goed gelukt. Ik ging rechtovereind zitten en liep toen voorzichtig naar de douche. Beneden hoorde ik vrouwen stemmen. Manel voelde dat ze kriebels kreeg en ze voelde zich vandaag speciaal. Het draaide toch allemaal wel het meest om haar en Sabir. Ze deed de woedoe en liep toen terug naar haar kamer om te bidden. Ze moest heel wat inhalen. Na het bidden liep ze naar de douche en begon haar haren te kammen, haar tanden te poetsen en haar gezicht in te smeren. Toen ze daar klaar mee was liep ze naar beneden om te gaan ontbijten. In de keuken aangekomen, zag ze dat haar tante en haar moeder bezig waren met het vlees en de kip, die ze naar de zaal zouden brengen. "Goeiemorgen bruid."zeiden me tante en me moeder tegelijk. Ik moest verlegen lachen en ging aan keukentafel zitten. Er werd voor me thee gezet en een boterham gesmeerd. Ik at en dronk alles gulzig op en keek toe , hoe de vrouwen aan het koken waren. "Waar zijn de meiden?"vroeg Manel. Haar tante keek op en zei. "Ze zijn allemaal hun haren gaan doen. Het is namelijk nog maar drie uur, tot de mensen echt bij de zaal gaan komen. "Manel knikte . Nog drie uur en dan zou ze Sabir gaan zien. "neggafa komt over een uur."zei me moeder. Weer knikte ik. "Je vader is dingen gaan regelen, voor de zaal enzo. Wat er nog geregelt moet worden."Manel knikte. "De band, hoelaat komt die?"vroeg ik bezorgd. Haar moeder glimlachtte. 'Maak je niet druk meid. Alles is geregeld.'Ik knikte opgelucht. "Maak je maar druk voor vanavond."zei me tante, waardoor ze beiden hard moesten lachen. Manel werd knalrood en zij moesten hierdoor nog erger lachen. Ik lachtte mee, terwijl ze samen flink begonnen te vertellen hoe zij die ervaren hadden, Hun eerste keer. Manel dacht weer aan haar plannetje. Haar wraak zou zoet zijn! .. en met die gedachte moest ze ook zachtjes grinniken. 

"Wouw.."zuchtte me moeder, terwijl ze een traan van haar wang weghaalde. "Ziet ze er niet beeldig uit Selma?"vroeg me moeder terwijl ze me bedachtig aankeek. Ik zat strak op mijn bureaustoel, terwijl de neggafa nog van alles rechtzetten. Selma keek ook toe en ook zij bekeek me ongelovig."Zeg dat wel Jemma, masha Allah."mompelde ze. Ik zat nu in me bruidsjurk, wat ook de gewoonte was bij ons cultuur. Er werd op onze deur geklopt. Moeder deed open en in de deuropening stond mijn schoonmoeder in haar jelaba te wachten. "Kom we moeten vertrekken, de auto's staan buiten te wachten."Manel slikte een paar keer en keek paniekerig naar Selma. Ze glimlachtte. "Komt goed, die gevoel ken ik. Je moet je gewoon rustig houden, dan komt alles op zijn pootjes terrecht."Manel knikte en volgde de aanwijzingen van haar zus op. "Alles is geregeld, "fluisterde ze. Manel nam es een diepe ademhaling en blaasde het weer uit. Ze stond voorzichtig op en Selma hield de spiegel voor haar neus vast. Ik herkende me zelf gewoon niet meer. Hier stond ik dan met make-up , mijn haren waren gedaan. Ik vond me zelf beeldschoon, dan had ik het nog wel over me zelf. Ik bewoog een beetje met me gezicht. Alles was op z'n puntjes verzorgd. Selma legde de spiegel neer, toen de deur weer open ging. Daar stond hij dan. In zijn witte pak , met daaronder een zwarte blouse. Zijn matje was weer bijgeknipt zag ik en zijn sikje was bijgeschoren. Hij was zo mooi, dat me mond even openging en dat zag ik ook bij hem. "Wouw."mompelde hij. 'Wat zie je er mooi uit!!"zei hij, terwijl hij met stralende ogen op me af kwam. HIj kustte me op me voorhoofd, terwijl hij ook me moeder groette. Hij kustte me even op me wang en het leek even alsof hij niet van me af kon blijven. Hij fluisterde snel. "Ik hou van je met heel me hart en ziel."toen keek hij me veelbetekend aan en pakte me hand vast. Hij wachtte niet op me antwoord en daar was ik even blij om. Terwijl jemma , Selma en me schoonmoeder begonnen te zingen, liepen Sabir en ik voorzichtig de trap op. Met alle ogen op ons gericht. Ik zag dat meisjes jarloers keken en dat meisjes blij keken. Bij de deuropening zag ik Saida staan en zij keek ook blij. Ik zag dat ze heel blij voor me was, ik glimlachtte naar der en ik zag dat ze me een handkus gaf terwijl ze hard op haar handen klapte. Sarah deed ook flink mee en ook ik lachtte even naar der. Ze schreeuwde met volle borst mee, terwijl ik en Sabir voorzichtig naar de witte Bmw liepen, die voor ons daar klaar stond. Younnes was dit keer de chauffeur en hij hield voor ons de deur open.

----------


## xxmiriamxx

Ik hield stevig de hand van Sabir vast en ik voelde vaak dat hij me bemoedigend in me hand kneep. Ik had me sluier voor me ogen, dus hij kon me niet zo goed zien. Mijn hart bonsde en het eerste waar ik aan dacht was aan Soufian. Hier liep ik dan, terwijl ik eigenllijk naast Soufian had moeten lopen. Fouad, had ik nog steeds niet kunnen bereiken, en het idee dat hem zou tegen komen bezorgde me kriebels. Hoe zou hij reageren als hij hoorde dat ik getrouwd was? Ik slikte gauw me tranen binnen, ik wilde dat dit de mooiste dag van me leven zou worden. Maar dat was het niet .. het leek iniedergeval niet zo, want dat verraadde me verdriet. Ik keek schuin stiekem naar Sabir en ik zag dat hij blij en tevreden voor zich uitkeek. Hij had niets in de gaten gelukkig en zo wilde ik het ook laten. Terwijl we de trap afliepen, kwam me schoonouders en me ouders op me af. Na gekus en vele goede wensen stapte ik met moeite de auto in. Terwijl Sabir naast me plaats nam. Younnes en Selma zaten voor. Om ons heen stapten mensen ook in de auto en in de straat zelf stonden Hollanders toe te kijken. Ik was moe en uitgeput, ookal had ik vandaag niets gedaan. Ik kreeg honger en het liefst deed ik deze jurk uit, om dan in me pyama rond te huppelen. Terwijl Sabir en Younnes aan het bespreken waren welke weg ze zouden pakken, keek ik even naar buiten. Ik keek rond, toen me hart een seconde stil stond. Daar stond hij dan. In pak enal tegen de muur aangeleund met een sigarettje in zijn mond. Hij keek me recht in me ogen aan en ik voelde dat ik bleek werd. Hoe kwam hij hier en hoe wist hij van me bruiloft af? Fouad zag er bleek uit en hij had geen enkele emotie in zijn ogen. Hij bleef me maar koud aankijken .. en ik wist wat hij op dat moment voelde, want dat voelde ik ook in mijn hart..





ik hoop dat jullie er wat aan hebben 
dit is tot waar ze heeft geschreven
of ze verder zal gaan weet ik niet
ze heeft al een paar maanden nix van haar laten horen
maar ik hoop wel dat ze verder gaat

 :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## Batata24

Oh mijn god !! wat een verhaal !! 
aaaggghhh

wil jeh et aub in de gaten houden, als er weer een vervolg is 

Ondertussen .. please waar je ook bent, schrijf gauw verder

----------


## xxmiriamxx

heeyy meid

oke zal ik doen

maar ik weet niet of er ooit nog een vervolg gaat komen

 :zwaai:

----------


## rooierozen

meid je bent een schat!!

dank je!

----------


## xxmiriamxx

> _Geplaatst door rooierozen_ 
> *meid je bent een schat!!
> 
> dank je!*


geen dank  :Wink:

----------


## Mis$-M0cro

GA VERDER PLEASE DIT VERHAAL IS HET SUPER LEUK EN IK WIL DE FALOOP NOG WETEN VOORDAT IK NAAR MAROC GA THNX ALVAST KUSZ YASMINE

----------


## xxmiriamxx

ze gaat volgens mij niet meer verder

die vervolgen heb ik geplaatst

 :zwaai:  miriam

----------


## xxjasminaxx

WajO JoU VerHaAl In EcHt MooIe Ga GauW VerDer Oke DikKe KuS JaSmInA GAaT Je GoeD

----------


## rooierozen

gaat ze echt niet meer verder?

----------


## tangawia18

salam alekoum meid
ik heb er gewoon geen woorden voor het is z'n een mooi verhaal dat ik het met tranen in me ogen heb gelezen.
wil je verder gaan please ik wil zo graag weten wat er verder gaat gebeuren sokran.
en mirjam thanks dat je er vervolgjes op hebt geplaatst je bent een schat  :vlammen:  


beslama bousa kbira tanjawia  :zwaai:   :zwaai:

----------


## xxmiriamxx

> _Geplaatst door tangawia18_ 
> *salam alekoum meid
> ik heb er gewoon geen woorden voor het is z'n een mooi verhaal dat ik het met tranen in me ogen heb gelezen.
> wil je verder gaan please ik wil zo graag weten wat er verder gaat gebeuren sokran.
> en miriam thanks dat je er vervolgjes op hebt geplaatst je bent een schat  
> 
> 
> beslama bousa kbira tanjawia  *



geen dank hoor meid

maar meryem ga dan verder

 :zwaai:  miriam

----------


## LonelyGirl

Pllllzzzz meissie schrijf verder... come out come out wherever you are!!!
Boussa's...

----------


## LonelyGirl

DIT HAAT IK ONGELOOFLIJK !!!
Iets beginnen en er dan niet mee verdergaan ... egosten in deze wereld zeg !
Pff....

----------


## xxmiriamxx

op marokko.nl zou z verder gaan 
ik weet niet of ze hier ook verder gaat
maar ik denk het wel

----------


## LonelyGirl

:moe:

----------


## misssweetyzina

ga nou snel verder

----------


## hanane90

ga nou verder  :nijn:

----------


## Beni_said18

Aaaaaah gezeldig verhaal heeeeeeeeeeee hoop dat er een vervolg komt....  :love:

----------


## bellebelle

hey lieverds

ik wou gewoon melde dat ik gek ben op zulke verhalen voor mij maakt dat niet uit of dat nu verzonnnen of waargebeurt is 

I just love it!!!!

vertel ermaar op los en ja ik ben ook een lid op marokko comunity ik zal u daar zeker nog tegen komen hihih  :haha:  

veel liefst bellebelle
(miss_saly op marokko comunity)

----------


## markaantje

sweat dreams deze is er ook mee gekapt...erg kinderachtig

----------


## layster9

kom op ga aub verder ik vind dit een bangelijke verhaal!

----------


## Mocrodiamantje

We ziijn 2jaar verder en het verhaal is nog steeds niet afgemaakt.  :wat?!:

----------

